# Mixes



## The_Reverend_M (Feb 20, 2011)

...a place to put any ear-catching mixes you come across on t'interweb that aren't by urbanites.

Some 1992 Hardcore to get things going...

Listen or download at: http://soundcloud.com/bill-vega/bill-vega-bring-it-back-92-hardcore

_1992 - We will never forget!

1. Phuture Assasins – Phuture Sound (2 bad mice remix) 
2. Eat Life – Bach 2 Basics 
3. Tango & Ratty – Tales From The Darkside 
4. Tic Tac Toe – Ephemerol 
5. Release – Spirit Of Space EP - Inner Dream 
6. Tango – Impact EP – Can’t Stop the Rush 
7. Static Substance – Ghetto People 
8. Joint Project – Total Feeling 
9. Release – Dance In Eden (Interface remix) 
10. Secret Squirrel – Commence the B-line – Magic Flute EP 
11. Justice – Soothe My Soul 
12. Tribal Underground – Cocaine 
13. Mad Ragga Jon – Original Bad Boy 
14. ? (Possibly on one of the Hedgehog Affair EP’s) 
15. D’cruze – Life 
16. Cloud Nine – Blacka’ Shade Of Dub 
17. The Moog – Jungle Muffin 
18. Tango & Ratty – Final Conflict 
19. D’livin – Why 
20. Two Undercover – Unite 
21. Psuedo 3 – Flash It 
22. Rebel MC – I Can’t Get No Sleep_


----------



## killer b (Feb 20, 2011)

looks good - cheers.


----------



## dynamicbaddog (Feb 20, 2011)

Totally obsessed by this Filth FM podcast by Roksonix atm, 
http://filthfm.podomatic.com/entry/2010-12-07T13_04_02-08_00


----------



## Apathy (Feb 20, 2011)

i asked this lad if he had any mixes available and this little gem is what happened....

http://soundcloud.com/mattym/matt-feb-2011-final-version

Overproof SoundSystem meets Bassment Jaxx- Model gives Head (Irrungen's Rerub)
Len Faki- Kraft und Strom
2Track- Funky
Function- Sampler 1
Horizontal Ground- HG052
Nick Hoppner- LSP
Kritical Audio- Krupp
Inigo Kennedy- Obsidian
Joe- Claptrap
House of Jezebel- Love & Happiness (Dub)
Delta-Funktionen- Silhouette
DJ Pallette- March of the Bastards (Tomas Andersson Mix)
Erp- Vox Automation
Sync_24- Resynth (Pathic Mix)
Perc- Purple
Spandex- Sweaty
A Made up Sound- Broken Window
Like a Tim- Wonderline B2
Untold- Stereo Freeze
Kraftwerk- Tour de france (Francois Kervorkian Mix)
Perc- Anti-funk
Appleblim- Cheat 1
Ramadanman- A Couple more Years
Pinch- Midnight
Mark Broom & James Ruskin- Hostage v LFO Track 4 (Darkbreaks Remix)
Equitant- Elemente (Dr Slak Remix)
Stephen Brown- Jackin' off
Gez Varley- Purge
Rob Hood- Power to Prophet
Neil Landstrumm- Leaving Edinburgh Humour
Partisan Midi-Tilt
Chrissy Murderbot- Partytime
Kobol Electronics- Code 10
Mike Dehnert- A4
Skream- 2-D
Surgeon/ Millie & Andrea/ Matt O'Brien/ Shakir (Darkbreaks 2011 Mash-up)
Terence Fixmer- Electrostatic
Lone- Pineapple Crush (Manchester Warehouse VIP)
The Hypnotist- Rainbows in the Sky
TVO- Non-Euclidian
Moderat- Seamonkey (Untold Remix)
Peverelist- Clunk-Click every Trip
Ural 13 Diktators- Total Destruction (Johannes Heil Mix)


----------



## dynamicbaddog (Feb 20, 2011)

some dirt from Pyramid 
http://soundcloud.com/pyramid-1/pyramid-live-at-waveform-festival-2010

01 PYRAMID - Gunman [Funkatech]
02 Swedish House Mafia – One (Caspa Remix) [EMI]
03 Fenech-Soler - Lies (Doctor P Remix) [B-Unique Records]
04 I Blame Coco - Quicker (Rack n Ruin Remix) [Island]
05 PYRAMID - Trouble [Funkatech]
06 12th Planet - Reasons (Doctor P Remix) [Bullet Train]
07 Caspa - Back For The First Time [Dub Police]
08 Dreadzone - Gangster (PYRAMID Remix) [Dubwiser]
09 Ellie Goulding - Starry Eyed (PYRAMID Remix) [Free D/L]
10 PYRAMID - Infinity [Funkatech Dub]
11 Katy B - Katy On A Mission [Ammunition]
12 Flux Pavilion - Got 2 Know [Circus]
13 PYRAMID - Trouble (The Others Dub Mix) [Funkatech]
14 PYRAMID - Cruel feat. Julie Thompson [Funkatech Dub]
15 Chase Status - Let You Go (Nero Remix) [Mercury]
16 The Qemists - Hurt Less ft. Jenna G (Riskotheque Remix) [Ninja Tune]
17 Example - Last Ones Standing (Doctor P Remix) [MOS]
18 PYRAMID vs Wizard - War of The Worlds [Funkatech]
-> Gella - Twinkle (Acapella) [Sub Slayers]
19 The Freestylers - Cracks (Flux Pavilion Remix) [Never Say Die]
20 Flux Pavilion - Hold Me Close [Circus]
21 DJ Fresh & Sigma - Lassitude [Breakbeat Kaos Dub]

i


----------



## ska invita (Feb 20, 2011)

Been loving this at the moment:





Classic sound system tape from Bristols finest, the Wild Bunch Soundsystem (later to become Massive Attack).The sound quality is not great, but you wont find many of these still about, so it is worth the DL.
http://www.multiupload.com/8BL6J6J8BH
hosted on the awesome Static Hiss blog
loads of great 87 rap + some funk n soul - wall to wall rarities

nice little article wiht lotsof pics about wild bunch here http://www.red-lines.co.uk/thewildbunch.html


----------



## killer b (Feb 20, 2011)

whoa. good one ska.


----------



## Apathy (Feb 20, 2011)

thanx ska thats made my day


----------



## kained&able (Feb 20, 2011)

mixtapes count surely!

More hip hop then you can shake your pimp cane at.

http://www.mixtapetorrent.com/

dave


----------



## stethoscope (Feb 20, 2011)

Wicked ska! 

Some nice stuff to be found on that blog too


----------



## killer b (Feb 20, 2011)

this is the business ska. do they get on the mic much?


----------



## ska invita (Feb 20, 2011)

double post


----------



## ska invita (Feb 20, 2011)

no mic action, though theres a track 2/3 on side b that sounds like could be 3D/some bristolian on the rap? 

also looking today i came across this nice blog, which includes the following mixes -  Been grooving to a bit of Paul Anderson and Norman Jay - Sundays havent been the same without Normans Giant 45

The Story of The Loft - Xfm (London) - Sep 2000
Dave Lee (aka Joey Negro) - Kiss 100 FM - Feb 1995
Paul 'Trouble' Anderson w/guest Tony Humphries - Kiss 100 FM - June 1992
Paul 'Trouble' Anderson - Kiss 100 FM - April 1992
Paul 'Trouble' Anderson - Kiss 100 FM - Feb 1992
Gilles Peterson: Vibra Zone - Kiss 100 FM - June 1992
Gilles Peterson: Vibra Zone - Kiss 100 FM - May 1992
Norman Jay - Kiss 100 FM - Jul 1991
Froggy Mastermix - Capital Radio
Jeff & Pete with Lenny Henry - Radio Caister - Apr 85
Chris & Robbie - Radio Caister - 'Sexual Problems' - Oct 81
Chris & Robbie - Radio Caister - 'Top of the Form' / 'Sex Clinic' - Apr 82
Jeff Young - Radio Caister - 'Jap Jazz' - Oct 82
Jeff Young - JFM - Oct 81
Jeff Young and Pete Tong - Radio Caister - Oct 82
Jeff Young - Radio Caister - Oct 81
Pete Tong - Radio Caister - Oct 82

Check "Historical Section" + "Vintage Radio" in teh left column http://www.sixmillionsteps.com/drupal/node/203


----------



## The_Reverend_M (Feb 20, 2011)

"Dubfunk" mix by Duskky - I'm liking this merging of old styles into something new 

Here: http://soundcloud.com/clearcut/trust-in-bass-podcast-11-duskky

_Duskky specialises in engaging drum workout flavoured with deep subs and eerie atmospheres. As member of the Mothers Against Noise collective, he has undergone a stylistic mutation from virtually straight Dubstep to broken Dubfunk and Jungle beats.

01. Hurtdeer - Lick [Dub] 
02. The Mad Professor - Wolf Skank [TKO Magnum Music] 
03. Full Spektrum - Rust Bucket [Dub] 
04. Hyper-On Experience - Assention (To The 9th Level) [Moving Shadow] 
05. Aaron Spectre - Music Is The Weapon [Rag & Bone] 
06. Dub-One - Lion Powa [Scientific Wax] 
07. wAgAwAgA - Mayfair Gunn Juice Dub [Acroplane Recordings] 
08. The Mad Professor and Lee Scratch Perry - Drummer Boy Dub [Ariwa] 
09. Duskky - Sternutation [Dub] 
10. Duskky - Diplacusis [Dub] 
11. Mauxuam - Jahnesh - Tower Mix [Bakshish Music] 
12. Duskky feat. Anthony Kangaris - Nephilim [forthcoming on Broken Bubble] 
13. Hurtdeer - Jabu Jabu Jabu [Acroplane Recordings] 
14. Duskky - Scratch [Acroplane Recordings] 
15. wAgAwAgA - Tabla [Immigrant Recordings] 
16. Duskky - Circadian Rhythm Sleep Disorder [forthcoming on Broken Bubble] 
17. Duskky - Baddeley & Hitch [Dub] 
18. Second Line - Viscera [Dub] 
19. Bugge Wesseltoft - Oh Ye [Jazzland Recordings] 
20. Rhythm & Sound - We Been Troddin [Burial Mix] 
21. Second Line - Codex [Dub] 
22. Duskky - Nyabinghi [Acroplane Recordings]_


----------



## ska invita (Feb 20, 2011)

I was just thinking about some tapes I had and lost, but never thought to google for them before. In particular I remember Fabio & Grooverider been ggiven two 'Giving It Up' slots on Kiss, just before they got their own show. I had both these - great tapes - fabio played some really interesting house tracks at the end of one of them. Looked and just found this - only posted 2 months back:
*
This was Fabio & Grooverider's first ever guest appearance on the newly legal KISS FM.*
http://soundcloud.com/2-bad-mice/fabio-and-grooverider-kiss-fm-1992

this was even earlier than the tapes i had - it s early 92 -  but also in the giving it up slot -  only just started listening now, but sounding really grrrrrreat. a real treat instore on this one - house meets proto-jungle - all three hours 

Use this little tool to download the mix out of soundcloud
http://uploaded.to/file/jb8k14
EDIT:
or just  grab  from here
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=9F7IJ8HV


----------



## Apathy (Feb 21, 2011)

found this...

WILD BUNCH Vs SOUL II SOUL SOUNDCLASH 1987


----------



## ska invita (Feb 21, 2011)

oh yes. happy monday 

was this the day nellee hooper got poached?


----------



## stethoscope (Feb 21, 2011)

Apathy said:


> found this...
> 
> WILD BUNCH Vs SOUL II SOUL SOUNDCLASH 1987


 
That testpressing site has some Massive Attack goodness too 

http://testpressing.org/tag/radio-shows/


----------



## stethoscope (Feb 21, 2011)

ska invita said:


> also looking today i came across this nice blog, which includes the following mixes -  Been grooving to a bit of Paul Anderson and Norman Jay - Sundays havent been the same without Normans Giant 45
> 
> ...
> 
> Check "Historical Section" + "Vintage Radio" in teh left column http://www.sixmillionsteps.com/drupal/node/203


 
Wow wow wow!


----------



## ska invita (Feb 21, 2011)

I knew youd like that one steph! 

This looks like another goldmine: http://old-school-hiphop-tapes.blogspot.com/
I dont know why i never botehred to do a search for this stuff before?!




Labels
1977 (1) 
1978 (4) 
1979 (9) 
1980 (18) 
1981 (20) 
1982 (15) 
1983 (24) 
1984 (12) 
1985 (31) 
1986 (31) 
1987 (22) 
1988 (16) 
1989 (18) 
1990 (4) 
1991 (4) 
1992 (3) 
1993 (1) 
1994 (4) 
1995 (2) 
afrika bambaataa (8) 
afrika islam (15) 
AJ (4) 
albert cabrera (1) 
andrew (2) 
Arkives (7) 
audio 2 (1) 
awesome two (1) 
barry bee (1) 
BDP (1) 
ben liebrand (3) 
big daddy kane (1) 
biz markie (3) 
bobbito (1) 
born kg (1) 
Bronx River (1) 
busy bee (3) 
Capital Radio (32) 
capital rap session (1) 
captain quick (1) 
captain rock (2) 
cash money (3) 
Chilly Dawg (1) 
Chilly Q (3) 
christmas (7) 
chuck chillout (10) 
Clark Kent (3) 
classic (26) 
cold crush brothers (6) 
coldcut (1) 
colin favor (2) 
contest (1) 
Cookie Crew (1) 
cosmic force (1) 
cowboy (1) 
crash crew (5) 
crazy legs (1) 
danny dan (1) 
Dave Pearce (1) 
Davy DMX (1) 
de la soul (1) 
debbie dee (1) 
dee nasty (2) 
devastating 3 mc's (1) 
devastating 4 (1) 
disco 4 (1) 
disco fever (1) 
DJ Diablo collection (15) 
DJ Grazzhoppa collection (6) 
dj hollywood (1) 
DJ Sinbad (1) 
documentary (2) 
donald d (5) 
dota rock (1) 
doug e fresh (2) 
Dr. Dre (5) 
dr. dre operating room (1) 
dr. pepper (1) 
dr. rock (1) 
dutch radio (2) 
easy ad (1) 
easy lee (2) 
eddie cheba (1) 
eric b (2) 
fab 5 freddy (1) 
fantastic 5 (5) 
fearless 4 (1) 
force five productions (1) 
force mc's (3) 
fresh prince (1) 
funkmaster flex (2) 
funky 4+1 (3) 
furious 4 (3) 
furious five (6) 
G-MONEY CREW (1) 
Ginja (7) 
Globe (1) 
grandmaster caz (4) 
grandmaster flash (21) 
grandmaster nell (1) 
grandwizard BMC (1) 
grandwizard theodore (5) 
Groove B. Chill (1) 
Hank Love (1) 
harlem world (1) 
Herculoids (2) 
hot 97 (4) 
ice t (2) 
Ikey cee (1) 
Imperial 3 (1) 
imperial jay cee (1) 
Infinity Machine (1) 
jazzy five mc's (1) 
jazzy jay (5) 
Jazzy Jeff (3) 
Jimmy D (1) 
Joe Cooley (2) 
johnny wa (2) 
Jungle Brothers (1) 
justice (1) 
kday (6) 
kevy kev (2) 
kid capri (3) 
kid n' play (1) 
kid vicious (1) 
kid west (1) 
king allah (1) 
king boys (2) 
king tee (1) 
kiss fm (46) 
kool dj herc (1) 
kool kyle (2) 
kool moe dee (3) 
krs one (2) 
kurtis blow (9) 
l brothers (2) 
LA Posse (2) 
la sunshine (1) 
Lady Love (1) 
latin rascals (23) 
les adams (1) 
Li'l Ikey C (1) 
Lightning Lance (1) 
lil dave (1) 
lil. starski (2) 
lisa lee (2) 
live (81) 
ll cool j (4) 
lord bless (1) 
lovebug starski (1) 
lwr (4) 
magic dee (1) 
magical four (1) 
Malcolm Mclaren (1) 
malibu (2) 
mantronix (1) 
marley marl (19) 
marvelous (1) 
master don (3) 
Master Ice (1) 
mc chill (1) 
mc dj whitehead (1) 
mean gene (2) 
melle mel (5) 
mercedes ladies (1) 
mike allen (24) 
Mikey D (2) 
mix (32) 
mixmasta tee (1) 
MJM (1) 
mr magic (32) 
mr. bond (3) 
mr. hyde (3) 
new music seminar (3) 
New York Radio Show collection (1) 
newspaper (2) 
notorious 2 (1) 
nwa (1) 
NYC spinmasters (1) 
Original Jazzy Five (2) 
other websites (2) 
Oxygen (5) 
Paul C (1) 
Pete Rock (1) 
philly (2) 
pow wow (3) 
power 99 fm (1) 
prince paul (1) 
public enemy (4) 
Queen Latifah (1) 
radio (158) 
radio london (1) 
radio nova (2) 
radio one (3) 
rahiem (2) 
Rakim (5) 
rap attack show (4) 
rap exchange (1) 
rayvon (1) 
re-up (1) 
red alert (25) 
richie rich (8) 
roadium (2) 
Rock Dee (1) 
Rock Steady Crew (3) 
Rodney O (1) 
Roller8 (1) 
ronnie green (3) 
roxanne shante (1) 
Roxy (1) 
ruby dee (1) 
run dmc (6) 
ruse one (2) 
Sammy B (4) 
schoolly d (1) 
scott la rock (1) 
scratch pervets (1) 
shep pettibone (1) 
Silver D (1) 
Simmo (1) 
slicerman (1) 
smitty dee (1) 
solar radio (3) 
soulshow (2) 
soulsonic force (2) 
sparky dee (1) 
spinbad (1) 
spoonie gee (6) 
starchild (4) 
stetch armstrong (1) 
stetsasonic (2) 
sugarhill gang (2) 
super sonic 4 mc's (1) 
swap meet (1) 
t la rock (1) 
t-connection (7) 
teddy tedd (1) 
the funhouse (1) 
The Juice Crew (1) 
Tim Westwood (25) 
tony humpries (3) 
touch of class (4) 
traffic jam (2) 
treacherous three (5) 
tricky tee (1) 
uk fresh (1) 
Ultimate Three (1) 
video (3) 
wake up show (1) 
wbls (25) 
whbi (14) 
whipper whip (1) 
whiz kid (8) 
wktu (8) 
WMSE (1) 
WNWK (1) 
WNYU (1) 
world famous supreme team show (10) 
wyandanch high school (3) 
WZAK (1) 
zulu beat show (2) 
zulu nation (4) 
zulu party (1)


----------



## The_Reverend_M (Feb 21, 2011)

Chilled/experimental DnB mix by Kuru…

http://clubmuse.fm/podcast/club-muse-interesting-times_version-17_kuru_february2011.mp3

Tracklist:

1. Unquote – Hide Your Tears Because We Are In Heaven
2. System – The Voices
3. Instra:mental – Detuned Heart
4. Bulb – Lonely Gravity
5. Arkaik – Second Base
6. Indigo – Time
7. Jack Sparrow – Relapse
8. Heavy 1 – Riot In Tokyo
9. Phaeleh, Soundmouse – Afterglow (dBridge Remix)
10. Raiden – Roentgen
11. Rockwell – Tribes
12. Stray – Can Of Cancun
13. Skream – Metamorphosis
14. Stray – Saturday
15. Alix Perez – The Observer
16. ASC – Absent Mind
17. Instra:mental – Watching You


----------



## stethoscope (Feb 21, 2011)

Been really loving this 93 Weatherall Essential Mix and this 97 Luke Slater set.

Both are from the superb Techno Podcast blog which has loads of old and new mixes from the likes of Jeff Mills, UR, Dave Clarke, etc 

(And they seem to be based outta my ends too )


----------



## Apathy (Feb 21, 2011)

stephj said:


> Been really loving this 93 Weatherall Essential Mix and this 97 Luke Slater set.
> 
> Both are from the superb Techno Podcast blog which has loads of old and new mixes from the likes of Jeff Mills, UR, Dave Clarke, etc
> 
> (And they seem to be based outta my ends too )


 
bookmarked. same with the hip hop mixtate blog, cheers steph and ska


----------



## dynamicbaddog (Feb 21, 2011)

http://core.thomaslaupstad.com/bbc-radio-1-essential-mix-2010-11-13-nero/

NERO essential mix from Nov 2010.


----------



## Sweet FA (Feb 21, 2011)

Oldies but goodies 

David Holmes Essential Mix 1997

Nancy Wilson – “Ode To Billie Joe”
Lou Rawls – “For What Its Worth”
Marlona Shaw – “California Soul”
Ike & Tina Turner – “Bold Soul Sister”
J. Brown – “Shhhh (For A Little While)”
The Other Brothers – “Hole In The Wall”
James Brown – “Bogaloo”
Trinidad Steel Drummers – “Kissy Strot”
Serge Gamsbourg – “DJ Melody”
Prolen Steak Popcord – “I Know”
Storr & Things – “Sounds Of The City Experience”
Quincy Jones – “Up Against The Wall”
Blackout – “Vess And The Airdales”
Johnny Jones & The King Cabvals – “Purple Haze”
Robin Orchestra – “Sex Machine”
Fastcracks, Bugs & Raches – “The Purpose”
Damn Sam The Miracle Man – “untitled”
Jimmy Smith – “Rootdown”
Ray Brown – “Coming & Going”
Billy Pail – “untitled”
Light My Fire – “untitled”
Marlena Shaw – “Woman From Ghetto”
Dave Pird – “I Got The Feeling”
Smokey Joes LA LA – ” Goodie From Combo”
Ray Barretto – “Soul Drummers”
Ray Barretto – “Right On”
Harley River Drive – “Seeds Of Life”
Black Rite – “Mondingo”
Dick Hyman – “Live It Up Turn Loose”
Amanda Shabkar – “Dancing Drums”
John Schroder – “Light My Fire”
Jimi Hendrix – “Crosstown Traffic”


Breezeblock (David Holmes/Chris Caul in for Mary Anne Hobbs 2001)

David Holmes

Radioactive – Launch Padlock Smith
The White Stripes – Hello Operator
Groundhog – Blues To Take It Off By
The Cramps – Human Fly
The Raeletts – Come Get It I Got It
Make Up – Save Yourself
The Typical Cats – Reinventing The Wheel
Radiohead – I Might Be Wrong
L’Infonie – J’ai Perdu
Bob Dylan – Like A Rolling Stone
Five Stirsteps & Cubie – Don’t Change Your Love
Blossom Dearie – I Like London In The Rain
The White Stripes – Joleane
The Entity & SupremeX – Authentic Intelligence
Toby King – Mr Tuff Stuff
Tommie Young – Hit & Run Lover
Jel – Stop (& Listen)
Marlena Shaw – California Soul
David Holmes – 69 Police
Iggy & The Stoogs – Search And Destroy
Milt Matthews Inc – It Ain’t Your Fault
Donovan – Get Thy Bearings
Camp Lo – Cookers
Radiohead – Optimistic
The Johnny Harris Orchestra – Footprints On The Moon
Rex Garvin And The Mighty Cravers – Strange Happenings
Rosko – Peacemaker
Cornelius – Count Five Or Six
Them Again – I Can Only Give You Everything
Antibalas – Uprising Pt. 1
Dorothy Ashby – Soul Vibrations
The White Stripes – You’re Pretty Good Looking
The Old Maid Billionaires – I’m F**king Up The Money
B.W. Souls – Marvins Groove
Ernie K Doe – Here Come The Girls
Elvis Presley – A Little Less Conversation
Baby Huey & The Babysitters – Running
The Byrds – Eight Miles High

Chris Caul

Faith – USA Radio Broadcast
Andre – A Zigeina Mecht I Sein
Barry White – I’m Gonna Love You Just A Little More Baby
Cannonball Adderley – Walk Tall
The Lovemaniacs – Unknown
Brother – Beyond The 16th Parallel
Carol Kaye – Sick Cat
Carol Kaye – Bass Catch
Bob James – Take Me To The Mardi Gras
Run DMC – Peter Piper
Beat Nuts – Watch Out Now
Beastie Boys – It’s The Next Style
Trouble Funk – Drop The Bomb
Trouble Funk – Pump Me Up
Mohawks – Champ
Numskullz – I’m Alive
James Brown – Funky Drummer
Tom Scott – Sneakin’ In The Back
Jurassic 5 – Jurassic Finish First
DJ Shadow – Organ Doner
Michael Jackson – Billie Jean
Tash – Only When I’m Drunk
Gwen McRea – 90% Of Me Is You
Ronald Stein – Go Home Pigs
Led Zeppelin – Dazed & Confused
Nico Gomez – Baila Chibiquiban
The Highlanders Band – Funky 16 Corners
US69 – Yesterday Folks
Kenny Gonzalez – Can You Handle It
Eric B & Rakim – I Know You Got Soul
KRS-One – Step Into A World
Gangstarr – D.W.Y.C.K.
A Tribe Called Quest – Electronic Relaxation
Kool & The Gang – Jungle Boogie
Pelding – Streetbuzz
Go Commando – Song For The Spoken For
Peanut Butter Wolf – Currents
Aphex Twin – Unknown

David Holmes

Radiohead – Pyramid Song
Big Star – Kanga Roo
Al Green – One Women
Alexander Spence – Little Hands
Gladys Night And The Pips – The Way We Were
Mazzy Star – Fade Into You
King Tubby & Friends – Dub Like Dirty
The Staple Singers – Why! (Am I Treated So Bad)
Lani Hall – Love Song
The Shirelles – Baby It’s You
The Flying Burrito Brothers – Wild Horses
Radiohead – You And Who’s Army
Jeff Buckley – Hallelujah
David Holmes – Hey Lisa

Future Sound of London - A Monstrous Psychedelic Bubble Exploding In Your Mind Vol I

Part 1:
Transmission Intro
Ananda Shankar – Streets Of Calcutta
The Walker Brothers – The Sun Ain’t Gonna Shine Anymore
Pink Floyd – Dramatic Theme
The White Noise – Love Without Sound
John Barry – Fancy Dance
Mystic Moods – Cosmic Sea
The Rolling Stones – 2000 Light Years From Home
The Spencer Davis Group – Waltz For Lumumba
The Walker Brothers – The Sun Ain’t Gonna Shine Anymore
Sun Dial – Exploding In Your Mind
The Chemical Brothers – Where Do I Begin?
Primal Scream – Higher Than The Sun
David Axelrod – The Smile
Harry Nilson – Without Her
Shizuo – Sweat
The Chemical Brothers – The Private Psychedelic Reel
The Beatles – Tomorrow Never Knows

Part 2:
Wizards Of Ooze – Helga
Glen Campbell – By The Time I Get To Phoenix
The Beatles – Within You Without You
The Amorphous Androgynous – Trying To Make Impermanent Things Permanent
David Axelrod – The Mental Traveller
The Future Sound of London – Bird Wings
John Williams – Raga Vilasakhani Todi
Ananda Shankar – Dancing Drums
Headstone Lane – Beers
Jonathan King – Everyone’s Gone To The Moon
Pink Floyd – Quicksilver/Pink Floyd – A Spanish Piece
Pink Floyd – Up The Khyber
Pearls Before Swine – Playmates
Soft Machine – Hope For Happiness
Helmut Zacharias – Light My Fire
Transmission End

Future Sound of London - A Monstrous Psychedelic Bubble Exploding In Your Mind Vol II

Part 1

Dead Can Dance – The Host Of Seraphim
Amorphous Androgynous – The Lovers
??? – Here Comes The Sun
Portishead – All Mine (Instrumental)
Led Zeppelin – Friends
The Monkees – Porpoise Song

Part 2

Mystic Moods – Cosmic Sea
Noonday Underground – London
Hawkwind – Silver Machine
Betty Davis – If I’m in Luck (I Might Get Picked Up)
Sun Dial – Exploding In Your Mind
Millie Small – My Boy Lollipop
The Hooterville Trolley – No Silver Bird
(Unknown Artist) – Here Comes The Sun
The Chemical Brothers – The Private Psychedelic Reel
Portishead – All Mine (Instrumental)


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Feb 21, 2011)

Seeing as it's gone historical. 

Derrick May in 1988


----------



## ska invita (Feb 21, 2011)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> Seeing as it's gone historical.
> 
> Derrick May in 1988


 
looking forward to checking that 

jsut finished listening to the " Fabio & Grooverider's first ever guest appearance on the newly legal KISS FM" (post 15  http://www.megaupload.com/?d=9F7IJ8HV )

loving it - must have been live in jan or feb 1992, loads of 1991 music, and plenty of house and techno as opposed to the rave stuff going on - great vibes.

i did a tracklist for it incase anyone wants it (i did!)
I.C.P. - Free & Equal 
Life Force - Altitude
A-Dam - Tribal Warfare
Code 0171 - A London Sumtin
M Fada - Jungle Flute
Deep Six - We're Going Deep
Rythmn Doctor - ?
Euphoreal - Orpheus In The Underground
Bass Probe - Mind Experiments
V 4 Visions - African Journey 

Sunship - Sunship
KCL Project - There Will Be A Time
One to One - I Want You (Manix Remix)
D.A.L. - Strings On A Monster Bass (Fierce Ruling Diva Remix)
LTJ Bukem - Logical Progression
Kirk Smith - The Journey

Grooverider in the Mix:
Ability II - Pressure
Foremost Poets - Reasons To Be Dismal
Hayden Andre Project - Tribal Life
Springboard - Make Some Noise
Guy Called Gerald - Voodoo Ray (remix)

Speedy j - something for your mind
[ads for the biggest rave evah! naturally]

Michael "Kidd" Gomez - We Are going to dance
the Charm - De-Men-Tation
Ragga Twins - Bring Up The Mic Some More
Reese - Rhythm Tracks?
? _ Its My Life
? - ?
Gunshot? 
Open House Featuring Placid Angles - Aquatic (Carl Craig's Save The World Mix)
House without a home - I cant Quite Understand (rip off of The It - Donnie (Ron Hardy mix)
Plutonic - Amen

Fabio in the Mix:
TC - 1991
Tronik House - Smooth Groove
Watanabe - Odoru
Reel II Reel - Pain
Shafty - Deep Inside (Of You)
Sunday Adams -  I Wanna Feel It 

Kayo - Change Of Attitude
??

Theres a track on there thats slayed me, Ability II - Pressure Dub - if anyones got a copy id love an mp3 of it please! Originally on Bassic - that label is pure class. 
vinyl is going for a bomb - await killer b to say his nan bought it on the reduced shelf of her local co-op for 99p! 


just found October 2010 reish out for a tenner http://www.discogs.com/sell/list?release_id=2512732&ev=rb


----------



## dynamicbaddog (Feb 22, 2011)

Ladies and gentleman, rapscallions and whores...
http://soundcloud.com/modestep/modestep-2010-best-of-dubstep-mix


----------



## Apathy (Feb 22, 2011)

Ska; the pressure dub reissue is supposed to be a bit of shit bootleg


----------



## killer b (Feb 22, 2011)

track ID please - 13 minutes in on side b of the wildbunch tape: chick-hop with a reggae backing?


----------



## ska invita (Feb 22, 2011)

yes KB, that one stood out for me too - I think its the accapella on the bside of Sweet Tee & Jazzy Joyce - It's My Beat  
mixed over a dub track - what that is i dont know.


----------



## killer b (Feb 22, 2011)

grr.


----------



## Apathy (Feb 24, 2011)

cant get enough of this one...

Andy Weatherall @ Hacienda, Manchester 1993

techno acid and trance and its proper

http://soundcloud.com/djmixes/andrew-weatherall-hacienda-july-1993


----------



## The_Reverend_M (Feb 24, 2011)

27 mins of twisted Neuro-Funk/Techstep vibes! 

Get it here: http://dnbshare.com/download/Phace_Misanthrop-Bailey1Xtrashow-19.01.2011.mp3.html 
PHACE & MISANTHROP GUEST MIX
Pilotpriest – Body Double [Phace Remix] [Neosignal]
Misanthrop – Latitude [Neosignal]
Noisia & Phace – Close Second [Neosignal]
Phace – Vintage [Neosignal]
Noisia & Phace – Micro Organism [Neosignal]
Misanthrop – Untitled
Phace – Basic Memory [Neosignal]
Noisia & Phace – Program [Vision]
Misanthrop – Sidereal [Neosignal]
Phace & Rockwell – No! [Neosignal]
Noisia & Phace – Stagger [Neosignal]
Phace & Misanthrop – Desert Orgy [Neosignal]


----------



## dynamicbaddog (Feb 24, 2011)

Check this out 

http://soundcloud.com/pyramid-1/pyramid-elements-mix-vol-2

Tracklist:
01 PYRAMID ft. Julie Thompson - Cruel [Funkatech]
02 Queen Latifah ft. Al Green - So Beautiful (PYRAMID Refix) [CDR]
03 Miike Snow - Black & Blue (Caspa Remix) [Columbia]
04 Ludacris - How Low (Caspa Remix) [Def Jam]
05 PYRAMID - Trouble [Funkatech]
06 Pendulum - Set Me on Fire [Ear Storm]
07 Dreadzone - Gangster (PYRAMID Remix) [Dubwiser Records]
08 Sub Focus ft. Culture Shock - Move Higher [Ram]
09 Far Too Loud - We Want To Dance [Funkatech]
10 Freestylers ft. Belle Humble - Cracks (Ctrl-Z Remix) [Never Say Die]
>Freestylers ft. Belle Humble - Cracks (Flux Pavillion Remix) [Never Say Die]
11 Wizard ft. Ivory - Johnny 5 [CDR]
12 Wizard ft. Ivory - Hand Grenade [CDR]
13 Wizard ft. Ivory - Hand Grenade (Datsik Remix) [CDR]
14 Where's Huey? ft. Andrea Britton - Stay (Specimen A’s Dubsteppin Mix) [Funkatech]
15 Nero - Innocence [MTA]
16 Mindflow - Switched [Never Say Die]
17 Mindflow - Switched (Cutline Remix) [Never Say Die]
18 PYRAMID vs Wizard ft. Yolanda Quartey - Rain [Funkatech]
19 NAPT - Fuck Critics [Funkatech]
20 PYRAMID - Hurry [CDR]
21 PYRAMID vs Wizard - War Of The Worlds [Funkatech]
22 Dizzie Rascal - Bonkers (PYRAMID Breaks Edit) [CDR]
23 Dizzie Rascal - Bonkers (Doorly Remix) [Dirty Stank]
24 PYRAMID - Infinity [Funkatech]
25 Ellie Goulding - Starry Eyed (PYRAMID Refix) [Free Download]
26 Renegade - Terrorist [Moving Shadow]

Went to see these do a live set last Friday  - they was  launching the new EP, Cruel, - such a top night. 
Pyramid are the business


----------



## stuff_it (Feb 24, 2011)

So I was sat about pon the internetz and thought 'I wish I had some new mixes' - music forum has done it again - ty!


----------



## killer b (Feb 24, 2011)

ska invita said:


> Theres a track on there thats slayed me, Ability II - Pressure Dub - if anyones got a copy id love an mp3 of it please! Originally on Bassic - that label is pure class.
> vinyl is going for a bomb - await killer b to say his nan bought it on the reduced shelf of her local co-op for 99p!




she's not big on the old-school tbh - prefers more up to date stuff.


----------



## killer b (Feb 24, 2011)

although i do have a few less rare outer rhythm 12s. they put some quality dub-rave stuff out, eh?


----------



## xes (Feb 24, 2011)

Apathy said:


> cant get enough of this one...
> 
> Andy Weatherall @ Hacienda, Manchester 1993
> 
> ...


 oooh that user has a load of old mixes from Castle Morton


----------



## stethoscope (Feb 24, 2011)

xes said:


> oooh that user has a load of old mixes from Castle Morton


 
I've posted some links to some Castlemorton sets on this thread too, xes - hopefully most will still be available (soundcloud links I've stumbled upon at one time or another).


----------



## ska invita (Feb 24, 2011)

killer b said:


> although i do have a few less rare outer rhythm 12s. they put some quality dub-rave stuff out, eh?


 according to discogs it initially came out on Bassic in 1990, then rereleased/licensed on Outer Rhythmn in 91. I think OR was predominantly a label that licensed other labels tracks and pushed them. Got to love Discogs.

The other Bassic tracks I know Juno's Soul Thunder & Ital Rockers have that same distinct bass sound as that Ability II track  - I wonder if they were all made in the same studio? All have a heavy dubby feel. Someone pointed out on u75 the other day that that Ital Rockers track was a very early thing done by Mark of Iration Steppas fame, which made me happy to know he used to be a raver!

Was Bassic a Sheffield label? I vaguely remember hearing that. Were the acts all from Sheffield?


----------



## killer b (Feb 24, 2011)

leeds, i think. 

iration did some big beaty stuff under the kitachi moniker too, of course.


----------



## dynamicbaddog (Feb 24, 2011)

http://soundcloud.com/funkatech-records/funkatech-records-start-the-party

Tracklist:
01 Far Too Loud - Start The Party [00:00]
02 Specimen A - Midnight Howl [Dubplate] [03:22]
03 Far Too Loud - Banana Boy [04:56]
04 Cee Lo Green - Fuck You (NAPT Remix) [Free Download] [06:26]
05 Uffie - MC's Can Kiss (Far Too Loud Re-fix) [Free Download] [10:41]
06 Far Too Loud - Ready For The Stomping [Dubplate] [12:41]
07 Specimen A - Forgot About Breaks [14:22]
08 NAPT - Emotion Pt. 1 [Dubplate] [15:56]
09 Specimen A - Chasing Shadows (Breaks Mix) [Dubplate] [17:37]
10 NAPT - Emotion Pt. 2 [Dubplate] [19:36]
11 Specimen A - Where You Get That [22:05]
12 The Prodigy - Warriors Dance (Far Too Loud Re-fix) [Free Download] [23:48]
13 Miike Snow - Black And Blue (NAPT Remix) [Free Download] [27:22]
14 Fatface vs Specimen A - I Need You [Dubplate] [30:05]
15 NAPT - Narcotics [32:18]
16 Far Too Loud - Start The Party (Specimen A Remix) [34:30]
17 PYRAMID - Blast Off [Dubplate] [36:21]
18 PYRAMID - Trouble (The Others Dub Mix) [38:10]
19 PYRAMID - Feel Like Jamming [Dubplate] [40:00]
20 Where's Huey? - Stay (Specimen A Remix) [Free Download] [42:31]
21 Specimen A - Jaguar Paw [44:20]
22 PYRAMID - Gun Man [Free Download] [45:28]
23 PYRAMID ft. Julie Thompson - Cruel (SKisM Remix) [Dubplate] [46:51]
24 Specimen A - Jaws [Dubplate] [49:09]
25 NAPT - Boca A Boca [Dubplate] [50:31]


----------



## ska invita (Feb 24, 2011)

ah yeah leeds of course - sorry, im a southener. it cant be helped. never heard that Kitachi thing before - interesting to hear some of the elements in there that would soon come to be the mighty steppers sound.


----------



## Apathy (Feb 25, 2011)

ive got a kitachi record i picked up in oxfam last year, threw it aside likes, so gonna go dig it out again now


----------



## killer b (Feb 25, 2011)

ska invita said:


> interesting to hear some of the elements in there that would soon come to be the mighty steppers sound.


 
i dunno, it was pretty contemporary with some of their heavy steppers stuff - the horns on this are essentially the same...


----------



## dynamicbaddog (Feb 25, 2011)

Classic Chase and Status essential mix

http://www.newmixes.com/chase_and_status-essential_mix-sat-08-09-2008.html


----------



## magneze (Feb 25, 2011)

DJ Chug - Drum & Bass mix from last year. It's ace. He's a friends brother. Lots more of his stuff on soundcloud/mixcloud too.

http://soundcloud.com/dj_chug/dj-chug-drum-bass-jan-2010-mix/download

Subfocus - Let The Story Begin - [Ram] 
DJ Stretch - Papa Lover (Serum Remix) - [Stepback] 
DJ Rap & Top Cat - Ruffest Gunark (Chase & Status 2009 remix) - [Streetlife] 
Sidney Samson - Riverside (TC mix) - [Data] 
DJ Hazard - Big Cat - [Frontline] 
Jakes - Warface (Distorted Minds remix) - [Hench] 
Subfocus - Timewarp - [Ram] 
Xample & Jakes - [Ram] 
Tom & Jerry - Maximum style vol.1 (Serial Killaz remix) - [Tom & Jerry] 
Fresh - Heavyweight - [Digital Soundboy] 
Renegade - Dark Solider - [Dread] 
Sigma - Paint It Black - [Hospital] 
Brockie & Ed Solo - Dangerous - [Undiluted] 
Serum & Bladerunner - Just a Beat - [Pure Vibez] 
Original Sin - R-Bass - [Playaz] 
Delano - Big, Bad and Heavy - (Serial Killaz remix) - [Philly Blunt] 
Lomax - Artisan VIP - [Ram] 
Twisted Individual - Rusty Sheriff's Badge - [GRID] 
Original Sin - Your Love - [Playaz] 
D Kay & Lee - Tuning VIP - [Metalheadz]


----------



## The_Reverend_M (Feb 25, 2011)

I wanna see a tracklisting before I download


----------



## Ground Elder (Feb 25, 2011)

This week I shall be mainly listening to this mix from last year's Boomtown Fair.

1.Dazzi Riscal - sirens down
2.Terry Lynn - IMF
3.Beenie man - Streets is gettin hot
4.Keith & Tex Ft Skarra Mucci - Gimme di lovin
5.Keith & Tex Ft Shabba Ranks - Dukku Dukku
6.Jstar - One life,one hope ft Roots manuva
7.Rebel Mc - Africa
8.Red Star - West London
9.Deekline & Wizard Ft Spoonface - Feel the heat
10.Aquasky Ft Ragga Twins - Coffee - Ed Solo & Deekline Remix
11.Jamtech Foundation - park the 9
12.Backdraft Ft Fox - Pon a knife edge - Jinx in dubs duttystep remix.
13.Kenny Ken -murda you - Benny page remix
14.Smiley Culture - Police officer - Jinx & Gellas Jungletime Remix
15.Clips & carbine - Longtime Souljah - Jinx in dub edit
16.Defkline & Redpolo - Wadodem
17.Kafra - Riddim 1
18.Pikey Jake - knowle West crack dealer


----------



## ska invita (Feb 25, 2011)

Chugs are there, but you have to go http://soundcloud.com/dj_chug and then clikc on the mix


----------



## The_Reverend_M (Feb 25, 2011)

I want it INSTANT dammit!


----------



## magneze (Feb 25, 2011)

The_Reverend_M said:


> I wanna see a tracklisting before I download


done


----------



## dynamicbaddog (Feb 25, 2011)

I've saved the best for Friday night

http://soundcloud.com/scoundrel/brownstockmix2010
  1) DJ Deekline - Jackson 5 Surprise
2) Tim Healey - Ghetto Blaster (Krafty Kuts Remix)
3) Empire Of The Sun - Walking On A Dream Punk Rolla vs Krafty Kuts Rub
4) Calverton - Buggin (Krafty Kuts Re-rub)
5) Sly Beats - Krazy in Hackney (Original Mix)
6) Freestylers - Freestylers - Cracks ft Belle Humble (Flux Pavilion Rmx)
7) Malpractice - Still Dre
8) RackNRuin ft Jessie Ware - Soundclash (Club Mix)
9) Tittsworth - WTF (Deekline & Ed Solo Breaks Mix)
10) Prodigy - Everybody In The Place AC Slater vs Krafty Kuts Remix
11) Busta Rhymes - Krafty Kuts Vs Busta Rhymes - Dangerous
12) Fatboy Slim - Right Here Right Now Trumpdisco vs Krafty Kuts Re-Rub
13) Human Resource - Dominator (Bootleg Breaks Remix)
14) Wink - Higher State of Conciousness (Tweekin Acid Funk)
15) Deadmau5 - I Remember (Caspa Remix)
16) Cut & Run - Your Love (Original Mix)
17) Cut & Run - Kilo
18) Black Noise - Check The Blast Krafty Kuts Re-Rub
19) Big Star Breakers - Doggy Style (Vocal Mix)
20) Flo Rida Feat. Nelly Furtado - Jump (Specter Bootleg E-Hop Edit)
21) Emalkay - When I Look At You (Sduk Remix)
22) Krafty Kuts - elite force - the party people mashup
23) Pyramid - Hurry!
24) DJ Fresh - Gold Dust VIP
25) High Contrast - Racing Green
26) High Contrast - If We Ever
27) Calyx And Teebee vs Ludacris - Get Divide





http://soundcloud.com/scoundrel/colormix2010


----------



## dynamicbaddog (Feb 25, 2011)

http://soundcloud.com/scoundrel/bassfacemix2010

1) Phear Face - Don't You Know
2) Mark Instinct vs Greenlaw - Go In Peace (Dubstep Vocal Mix)
3) HavocNDeed - Bass4yaface
4) Deekline - Bring It Back (Ed Solo & JFB Mix)
5) Bong - Toxic Biohazard
6) SchoolBoy - Checkmate
7) Bashy vs Napt - Make My Day (Specimen A Dubstep Mix)
8) Hoax - Side Gammon
9) Shawn Davis - Fine Without You Feat Jaramiah (Deejay Mee Remix)
10) Hot Pink DeLorean - Party Favour (Flinch Remix)
11) Skism - Power
12) Skism - Rave Review
13) Far Too Loud - Start The Party (Specimen A Dubstep Mix)
14) Roksonix - Just jokes


----------



## The_Reverend_M (Feb 25, 2011)

magneze said:


> done



T'ank you


----------



## Notorious J.I.M (Feb 25, 2011)

There's some old gold on this thread, cheers all


----------



## ska invita (Feb 26, 2011)

Notorious J.I.M said:


> There's some old gold on this thread, cheers all


 






there sure is mate - time to go into overdrive


----------



## The_Reverend_M (Feb 26, 2011)




----------



## zeedoodles (Feb 27, 2011)

Mr Carl Craig..........http://soundcloud.com/r_co/carl-craig-20-years-of-planet


----------



## zeedoodles (Feb 27, 2011)

This is very nice from Mr Weatherall and Ewan Pearson.......http://soundcloud.com/ewan-pearson/andrew-weatherall-ewan-pearson-tunnel-a


----------



## The_Reverend_M (Feb 27, 2011)

Need For Mirrors with MC Stapleton, cover CD for ATM magazine.

Deep and Techy DnB.

http://dnbshare.com/download/atmmag92covercdmix-needformirrors_stapleton.mp3.html

1: NEED FOR MIRRORS - TRIANGULATION DELTA - INTEGRAL DUB
2: NEED FOR MIRRORS - STANCE - 31 RECS DUB
3: NEED FOR MIRRORS - GALLOWS - SHOGUN TLD
4: SPIRIT - THREE IN ONE (NEED FOR MIRRORS REMIX) - INNER:ACTIVE DUB
5: NEED FOR MIRRORS - MOVING PICTURES - NU DIRECTIONS
6: NEED FOR MIRRORS - POSION APPLE - CHRONIC
7: NEED FOR MIRRORS - DEF TONE - SAMURAI RED SEAL
8: NEED FOR MIRRORS - SHACKLES - HORIZONS DUB
9: NEED FOR MIRRORS - LIMITS OF CONTROL (DUB MIX) - DUB
10: KRUST - MYSTERY SCHOOL (NEED FOR MIRRORS REMIX) - REBEL INSTINCT DUB
11: NEED FOR MIRRORS - LOW TIDE - NU DIRECTIONS
12: NEED FOR MIRRORS - SLOW ROAST - DUB
13: NEED FOR MIRRORS - ZERCON - DUB
14: NEED FOR MIRRORS - FEAT: STAPLETON - GREAZY VIP - V RECS DUB
15: NEED FOR MIRRORS - SMUDGE - DUB
16: NEED FOR MIRRORS - CLOCK OUT - INNER:ACTIVE
17: NEED FOR MIRRORS - VANQUISH - HORIZONS DUB


----------



## ska invita (Feb 27, 2011)

The_Reverend_M said:


> Need For Mirrors with MC Stapleton, cover CD for ATM magazine.
> 
> Deep and Techy DnB.
> 
> http://dnbshare.com/download/atmmag92covercdmix-needformirrors_stapleton.mp3.html


 
oi! wheres the TL 

 Marc Mac steps up to represent for the crew with a 1 hour Reinforced mixtape/podcast special featuring some great early plates from the likes of Nookie, Doc Scott, Rufige Cru, 4hero, Tom & Jerry and more plus two brand new Manix tracks exclusive to this EPM podcast.

The new Manix album will be out in early 2011. Again with production from Marc Mac, the all new tracks have been produced with a true 1993 feel - a real throwback to a great era.


EPM Podcast 16 – Reinforced

Tracklist:


1. Your Love Is Over - Manix (unreleased)
2. T-Tree - Nookie
3. Mayday Mayday - Doc Scott
4. What Would We Do - Inta Warriors (Grooverider)
5. Heading To The Light - Manix
6. Deranged part II - Scott & Keith
7. Shinning In The Darkness - Nookie
8. A Patch Of Blue - Tom & Jerry
9. Menace - Rufige Cru 
10. Papillon Love Song - Tom & Jerry
12. Journey From The light - 4hero
13. Here Comes The Drumz - Doc Scott
14. One More Time - Manix (unreleased)

http://epm-download.com/podcast/Reinforced_Mix_128.mp3
interview and more bits
http://www.epm-music.com/podcasts/item/103-016-reinforced-records-mix-by-manix.html


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 27, 2011)

ska invita said:


> according to discogs it initially came out on Bassic in 1990, then rereleased/licensed on Outer Rhythmn in 91. I think OR was predominantly a label that licensed other labels tracks and pushed them. Got to love Discogs.
> 
> The other Bassic tracks I know Juno's Soul Thunder & Ital Rockers have that same distinct bass sound as that Ability II track  - I wonder if they were all made in the same studio? All have a heavy dubby feel. Someone pointed out on u75 the other day that that Ital Rockers track was a very early thing done by Mark of Iration Steppas fame, which made me happy to know he used to be a raver!
> 
> Was Bassic a Sheffield label? I vaguely remember hearing that. Were the acts all from Sheffield?


the label was set up by the people who ran Crash Records in the Headrow in Leeds.


----------



## stethoscope (Feb 27, 2011)

ska invita said:


> Marc Mac steps up to represent for the crew with a 1 hour Reinforced mixtape/podcast special featuring some great early plates from the likes of Nookie, Doc Scott, Rufige Cru, 4hero, Tom & Jerry and more plus two brand new Manix tracks exclusive to this EPM podcast.
> 
> The new Manix album will be out in early 2011. Again with production from Marc Mac, the all new tracks have been produced with a true 1993 feel - a real throwback to a great era.
> 
> ...


 
Holy s.... on the dl!


----------



## Apathy (Feb 27, 2011)

zeedoodles said:


> This is very nice from Mr Weatherall and Ewan Pearson.......http://soundcloud.com/ewan-pearson/andrew-weatherall-ewan-pearson-tunnel-a


 
nice. shame no download tho


----------



## Apathy (Feb 27, 2011)

ska invita said:


> The new Manix album will be out in early 2011. Again with production from Marc Mac, the all new tracks have been produced with a true 1993 feel - a real throwback to a great era.



mad just didnt expect them to ever wanna go back to that era


----------



## ska invita (Feb 27, 2011)

*The new Manix album is due next year. What can we expect? *
I wanted to mark our 20th year as a label with a special release so originally I was gonna do a 4 track EP but as I got into doing it the memories inspired a 12 track album. I dug out the Akia S950 sampler, my Atari ST1040 and a box of old breaks and focused on the real feel good factor, the 150BPM hardcore/rave sound of Reinforced and Manix. I also did two tracks inspired by the earlier Chicago house sound.

  

also...

*What are your plans with the more techno inspired Nu Era project?*
ahh yeah I am half way through a Nu Era LP also, this will probably be out next year through my latest label "Third Planet Records".


----------



## The_Reverend_M (Feb 27, 2011)

ska invita said:


> oi! wheres the TL



I was waiting for that 

...if they'd given one I'd of posted it 

*EDIT*
Google is your friend - tl now in post


----------



## Numbers (Feb 27, 2011)

Have a butchers here, some absolute BEAUTIFUL mixes.

http://www.siebethissen.net/Dr_Auratheft/Mom_Radio/index.htm


----------



## ska invita (Feb 27, 2011)

I remember having a flick through those before Numbers - definitely will investigate more this time.

BY the way, talking of Reinforced Records anniversaries, on their 10th Birthday  they put on a legendary party.  Check the flyer here. I went down at 1am on my own (couldnt get anyone up for it) - queue was still round the block - stood there for 10misn and gave up. By all accounts it was amazing. Gutted not to have made it in. Hoping for something special on the 25th anniversary...






Theres a mix of DJ Rolando's set from the night floating out there, but the links are all dead


----------



## killer b (Feb 27, 2011)

gosh. room 2 looked good...


----------



## stethoscope (Feb 27, 2011)

That looked a wicked night ska. I can't even think for the life of me why I didn't get to that


----------



## ska invita (Feb 27, 2011)

stephj said:


> That looked a wicked night ska. I can't even think for the life of me why I didn't get to that


 
tell me about it- i spent half the night trying to kick some life into my sofa-loving mates - missioned it on the bus on my own - fuck those losers etc! who needs them, and so on - ended up in a raining queue that wouldn't go down till 4am - truly gutted! was a particularly good time for reinforced - theyd had their shows on Kiss, championing all the broken beat stuff as well (room 3).

 By the way ive got about a dozen of now-getting-on-for-vintage late 90s Kiss tapes of their (4hero) radio shows, going to upload them over Spring. Some great stuff on there.





Its worth checking out http://www.nuwaveradio.co.uk/ - essentially a reinforced records radio/podcast portal, with a new mix/show up about once a month. You can listen in the player, or hit the little arrow to download (only noticed that the other day!), and tracklistings are on some assorted blogs, links to which take a little google. The Cybershow is particularly good


----------



## killer b (Feb 27, 2011)

speaking of mark mac, i found these podcasts he did a few years ago - not got through all of them, but those i have are outstanding...

http://marc4hero.podomatic.com/


----------



## ska invita (Feb 28, 2011)

do you have to have itunes to do these podamatic things b?


----------



## dynamicbaddog (Feb 28, 2011)

some tech-funk

http://soundcloud.com/a-b-s/abs-forward-thinking-part-3

1. Veerus & Maxie Devine - Kikkass (Baroque Limited Records)
2. Marc DePulse - PS You Rock (Spektre Remix) (Blu Fin)
3. D-Nox & Beckers - Cala A Boca (Sprout)
4. Dustbowl - Tipton (U&A Recordings)
5. Martin Eyerer - Cave Canem (Robert Babicz AKA Rob Acid Remix) (Kling Klong)
6. Uberzone & Lee Coombs - Right Now (Dopamine Remix) (Lot 49)
7. The Subs - From Dusk Til Dawn (Zodiac Cartel Remix) (Lektroluv)
8. Jeroen Van Aken - Atomic Wobble (Kid Blue Remix) (Aux)
9. Kos - Manta Ray (Familia Recordings)
10. Pete Heller - Sabotage (Pete Heller's Phelacid Remix) (Bedrock Records)
11. Hyper & Vandal - Fugazi (Randolph & Mortimer Remix) (Kilowatt Records)
12. Meat Katie - Longacre (Lot 49)
13. Olivier Giacomotto - Guacamoli (Definitive Recordings)
14. Phil Kieran - MISSP (Cocoon Recordings)


----------



## killer b (Feb 28, 2011)

ska invita said:


> do you have to have itunes to do these podamatic things b?


 
just right click & save on the download link...


----------



## killer b (Feb 28, 2011)

that reinforced mix is the best thing anyone from 4 hero has done for at least 10 years btw...


----------



## ska invita (Feb 28, 2011)

mmm, you may be right, but a bit harsh. I liked the Visioneers project - not exactly earth shattering, but I liked it anyway. The 2007 4hero album Play With The Changes was too vocally for me, but had at least a couple of great moments - i love Something In The Way


labelwise theyve been busy enough, though reinforced has as good as stopped since 2001, just put out a couple of new dnb cuts and a fair few rereleases. i think theyve fallen out of love with new skool dnb (fair enough) and that was what reinforced was for.

most of the new stuff from the camp has come out on 2000 Black, plus Marcs been putting stuff out on BBE and Talkin Loud... and personally i like all that stuff


----------



## The_Reverend_M (Feb 28, 2011)

Silly but fun mix from The McMash Clan: http://soundcloud.com/themcmashclan/the-mcmash-clan-mc-carasel-arcadia-glastonbury-2010

This set is mixed by 3 djs using 4 decks, 2 mixers, Traktor Scratch Pro and NI Maschine. The fantastic MC Carasel (Ambush) is on hosting duties.
__________________________

TRACK LIST:

The Prodigy - Their Law 
Elephant Man - Higher Level (acapella) 
Vitalic - La Roc 01 
Ms Dynamite vs Dreadzone - Dynamite 
Pyramid & Wizard ft Yolanda - Rain 
Deadmau5 - FML 
MIA - Boys (acapella) 
The McMash Clan - Liquid Wonderment 
The McMash Clan - I Need U 
Pendulum - The Island, Part II (Dusk) 
Deekline - I Don't Smoke (Twocker remix) 
Dunkelbunt - Dunkelbunt Dub 
Plastikman - Spastik (Dubfire remix) 
The Chemical Brothers - The Private Psychedelic Reel 
Donny - Symptomless Coma (Current Value VIP) 
John B - Salsa (remix) 
Bassnectar - Bass Head 
Missy Elliot - Get Your Freak On (acapella) 
Original Sin - Say 
Total Science - Defcom 69 
Congo Natty - Police in Helicopter 
Bad Company - The Nine 
Rusko ft Amber Coffman - Hold On (Sub Focus remix) 
Luna-C - DJs in Full Effect 
Babycham - Babylon (acapella) 
Original Sin - D is for Danger 
Major Lazer ft Mr Lexx & Santigold - Hold the Line (acapella) 
Meth & Propaganda - Stash 
Original Sin - Therapy 
Sizzla - Gunshot (acapella) 
Noisia - Deception 
Konflict - Messiah (Noisia remix) 
Bad Company - Planet Dust 
Nirvana - Lithium 
Squeeze - Doop (Uppermost remix) 
Mighty Dub Katz - Magic Carpet Ride (acapella) 
Apex - Nowhere to Run (Excision & Datsik remix) 
DK8 - Murder Was the Bass (reworked) 
Sparks & Kie - Fly Bi (acapella) 
Eskimo - Recycled 
Temper D & Balkansky - In Pictures 
Faithless - Insomnia (epic mix) 
Booty Bouncers - Fame & Money (acapella) 
South Rakkas Crew - Mad Again (acapella) 
Workidz - Washmachine 
The Prodigy - Omen (The McMash Clan remix) 
Kathy Brown - Turn Me Out (acapella) 
Nero - Requiem 
M-Beat ft General Levy - Incredible 
Sub Focus - Airplane 
Chase & Status - Smash TV 
The Prodigy - Fire


----------



## magneze (Feb 28, 2011)

The_Reverend_M said:


> Silly but fun mix from The McMash Clan: http://soundcloud.com/themcmashclan/the-mcmash-clan-mc-carasel-arcadia-glastonbury-2010
> 
> This set is mixed by 3 djs using 4 decks, 2 mixers, Traktor Scratch Pro and NI Maschine. The fantastic MC Carasel (Ambush) is on hosting duties.


 This is excellent. Am bouncing around.


----------



## killer b (Feb 28, 2011)

ska invita said:


> mmm, you may be right, but a bit harsh. I liked the Visioneers project - not exactly earth shattering, but I liked it anyway. The 2007 4hero album Play With The Changes was too vocally for me, but had at least a couple of great moments - i love Something In The Way
> 
> 
> labelwise theyve been busy enough, though reinforced has as good as stopped since 2001, just put out a couple of new dnb cuts and a fair few rereleases. i think theyve fallen out of love with new skool dnb (fair enough) and that was what reinforced was for.
> ...




don't get me wrong, some of the 4hero easy listening shit is ace - i love 'hold it down' and a few from the more recent albums. but nothing holds a candle to any of their early hardcore & jungle stuff. ..


----------



## Notorious J.I.M (Feb 28, 2011)

ska invita said:


> I remember having a flick through those before Numbers - definitely will investigate more this time.
> 
> BY the way, talking of Reinforced Records anniversaries, on their 10th Birthday  they put on a legendary party.  Check the flyer here. I went down at 1am on my own (couldnt get anyone up for it) - queue was still round the block - stood there for 10misn and gave up. By all accounts it was amazing. Gutted not to have made it in. Hoping for something special on the 25th anniversary...
> 
> ...



I was at this night, mostly in the Detroit room...so good.   Yeah excited by the new Manix LP and that mix has been on rotation on my mp3 player for a couple of months now.


----------



## ska invita (Feb 28, 2011)

killer b said:


> don't get me wrong, some of the 4hero easy listening shit is ace - i love 'hold it down' and a few from the more recent albums. but nothing holds a candle to any of their early hardcore & jungle stuff. ..


 aye aye capn


Notorious J.I.M said:


> I was at this night, mostly in the Detroit room...so good.   Yeah excited by the new Manix LP and that mix has been on rotation on my mp3 player for a couple of months now.


jealous
looking forward to your spring mix JIM (been prepping one myself) .. wheres that damb sun got to


----------



## Notorious J.I.M (Feb 28, 2011)

ska invita said:


> looking forward to your spring mix JIM (been prepping one myself) .. wheres that damb sun got to



Yeah it's March tomorow! I'll look forward to hearing your selection. Will get on it when the weather starts looking more Spring like...hopefully by the time of Bloc


----------



## Apathy (Mar 1, 2011)

Frequency 7 (AKA Ben Sims + Surgeon) Live At Split, London. 2008


----------



## sam/phallocrat (Mar 1, 2011)

some proper jacking house shit

http://soundcloud.com/dj-sneak/dj-sneak-mix-for-russia-master


----------



## Apathy (Mar 1, 2011)

3 hours of Aphex Twin in one mix


----------



## zeedoodles (Mar 2, 2011)

http://soundcloud.com/electro-mix-memory/derrick-may-vs-kevin 

Derrick May V Kevin Saunderson . Sorry no DL , if anyone has a version that can be down loaded please post here or PM me Cheers. 

Edited to up-date if you google the mix there are a few converted copies

Great mixes on this thread, cheers to everyone.


----------



## killer b (Mar 2, 2011)

there's a few programmes that'll download it for you zee - do a search for soundcloud downloader...


----------



## zeedoodles (Mar 2, 2011)

killer b said:


> there's a few programmes that'll download it for you zee - do a search for soundcloud downloader...



Cheers dude, will have a fish around.


----------



## Apathy (Mar 2, 2011)

looking for DJ Producer @Hell Raiser#7 1993 can anyone can help me out?


----------



## The_Reverend_M (Mar 3, 2011)

Andy C live at Fabric, 2001: http://dnbshare.com/download/AndyClive_Fabric32001_1.mp3.html


----------



## braindancer (Mar 4, 2011)

Apathy said:


> 3 hours of Aphex Twin in one mix


 
Awesome, I'm half-way through, this has made my afternoon


----------



## dynamicbaddog (Mar 4, 2011)

dubstep mini mix

http://soundcloud.com/dancowlingmusicpage/cowlin-dubstep-minimix


----------



## The_Reverend_M (Mar 4, 2011)

DJ Trace & Mc Ryme Tyme [Kool FM 1994], listen or download here: http://soundcloud.com/dsci4/dj-trace-mc-ryme-tyme-kool-fm


----------



## dynamicbaddog (Mar 13, 2011)

my favourite lazing about on Sunday mix

http://soundcloud.com/blumarten/blu-mar-ten-panda-drum-bass-tv-mix

Tracklist:
Blu Mar Ten - By The Time My Light Reaches You I'll Be Gone (Klute remix) - Blu Mar Ten
Blu Mar Ten - Nobody Here - Blu Mar Ten
Blu Mar Ten - Nobody Here (Kastle remix) - Blu Mar Ten
Blu Mar Ten - All Over Again (Sabre remix) - Exceptional Records
Blu Mar Ten - Made of Air - Blu Mar Ten
Blu Mar Ten - If I Could Tell You (Stray remix) - Blu Mar Ten
Blu Mar Ten - Anytime Soon - Exceptional Records
Blu Mar Ten - Black Water - Exceptional Records
Blu Mar Ten - Bedroom Eyes - Blu Mar Ten
Blu Mar Ten - If I Could Tell You - Blu Mar Ten
Blu Mar Ten - Believe Me (Bop remix) - Blu Mar Ten
Blu Mar Ten - Above Words - Blu Mar Ten
Blu Mar Ten - Close VIP - Blu Mar Ten
Blu Mar Ten - Close - Blu Mar Ten
Blu Mar Ten - Clipjoint - Blu Mar Ten
Blu Mar Ten - Eight Rounds Rapid - Blu Mar Ten
Blu Mar Ten - Storyteller (Blame remix) - Deep Structure
Blu Mar Ten - Headturner - Tangent Recordings
Blu Mar Ten - By The Time My Light Reaches You I'll Be Gone - Blu Mar Ten


----------



## The_Reverend_M (Mar 16, 2011)

Optical @ Renegade Hardware, May 2010 - History Session: http://www.renegadehardware.co.uk/assets/Uploads/Downloads/Optical - Hardware History Sessions.mp3


----------



## dynamicbaddog (Mar 16, 2011)

Pyramid's set recorded at  Deathwish Disco last month

http://soundcloud.com/heavy-knights/pyramid-live-deathwish-disco


----------



## The_Reverend_M (Mar 18, 2011)

*Pearsall - Urban Takedown Mix (classic 95 - 97 Jump Up Mix)*







Tracklisting:
01. Gang Related & Mask – Concentration (Dope Dragon)
02. Safari Sounds – Free Your Mind (Droppin' Science)
03. Lion Of Judah – Exodus (Congo Natty)
04. Jeru The Damaja – Me Or The Papes (Dillinja Remix) (London)
05. DJ Red – Mad PLO (Trouble On Vinyl)
06. DJ Hype – Jump (True Playa'z)
07. EPS & 2-Vibe – Hype The Funk (Urban Takeover)
08. Shy FX – The Message (Ebony)
09. Maldini – Def Roll (Phat Trax)
10. Tribe Of Issachar – Junglist feat. Peter Bouncer (No Sell Out Remix) (Congo Natty)
11. Busta Rhymes – Woo Hah! Got You All In Check (Origin Unknown Mix) (Elektra)
12. Shimon & Andy C – Quest (Ram)
13. Roni Size & Reprazent – Brown Paper Bag (Roni Size Sound Is The Music Mix) (Talkin' Loud)
14. DJ Red – Devastating (Trouble On Vinyl)
15. The X – New Dawn (ST-Files Remix) (Jump Up)
16. Dillinja – Muthafucka (Philly Blunt)
17. Roni Size – It's Jazzy (V Recordings)
18. Tribe Of Issachar – Tribal Natty ('97) (Congo Natty)
19. DJ Zinc – Reach Out (Remix) (True Playa'z)
20. Brockie & Ed Solo – Represents (Undiluted)
21. Sniper – Dubplate Pressure feat. MC GQ (Remix) (Vinyl Syndicate)
22. The Smokester – Bass Come Down (Smokers Inc)
23. Dub War – Nations (Aphrodite’s Mashing Up The Nation Version) (Beastwax)
24. L Double – Music For The 90's (Flex)
25. Lemon D – This Is LA (Metalheadz)
26. Dred Bass & The JB – Smokin' Cans (Back 2 Basics)
27. DJ Krust – Angles (V Recordings)
28. Future Forces Inc – Flash Gordon (Renegade Hardware)
29. Concept 2 – Cause n' Effect (Ram)
30. DJ Zinc – No Fear (Parousia)
31. The Fugees – Ready Or Not (DJ Zinc Remix) (White)
32. DJ Rap – Rumble (Proper Talent)

Right-clicky: http://sonicrampage.org/mixes/ut/Pearsall-UrbanTakedown.mp3


----------



## kyser_soze (Mar 18, 2011)

*SUBS TO THREAD*

I'm even more excited about getting home tonight than I already was now I've got this stuff to dl!

*awaits soulfullofsoul to come to thread and complain about how it's all 'rave music'*


----------



## dynamicbaddog (Mar 20, 2011)

Krafty Kuts set  first heard on Rough Tempo Radio 

http://igiveyoubass.blogspot.com/2011/02/krafty-kuts-live-rough-tempo-radio-feb.html


----------



## Dan U (Mar 23, 2011)

Loads of house mixes from Miami WMC and elsewhere

Sneak, Phil Weeks, Todd Terry, Mes etc 

http://soundcloud.com/r_co


----------



## ska invita (Mar 23, 2011)

Dan U said:


> Loads of house mixes from Miami WMC and elsewhere
> 
> Sneak, Phil Weeks, Todd Terry, Mes etc
> 
> http://soundcloud.com/r_co


 
*loads* is right, so much stuff there - this one particularly caught my eye:
Carl Craig - 20 Years Of Planet E Essential Mix - 26-02-2011
http://soundcloud.com/r_co/carl-craig-20-years-of-planet

01.Dimitri Kneppers — The Kick Off (c2 Entranced) - Planet E Communications 
02.Martinez — Mzuzu Chant - Cadenza 
03.Anonym — Go Deeper (Kenny Larkin Remix) - Sushitech 
04.Anthony Shakir — The Floor?ller (Skudge?s Floor Killer Vers) - Rush Hour 
05.Sawf — Slim (DVS 1 Four by Four Mix) - Perc Trax 
06.Strip Steve & Das Glow — Calcium - BNR Trax 
07.Faze Action — In the Trees (c2 Rmx) - Juno 
08.Robert Hood — Family - M-Plant 
09.Carlo Lio — Black - Sci+Tec 
10.A. Mochi — Alpha - Figure 
11.Recloose — Can?t Take It (Milton Jackson Vers) - Planet E Communications 
12.Kenny Larkin — Glob (Ben Klock Vers) - Planet E Communications 
13.Agoria — Speechless (feat. Carl Craig) - InFine 
14.Vozmediano — There?s A Light (Rolando Remix) - Be As One 
15.Robert Hood — Power to the Prophet - M-Plant 
16.Carl Craig — Angel (Jerome Sydenham Dub) - Planet E Communications 
17.Ben Klock — Sub Zero - Ostgut Tun 
18.Clark — Clip - Planet E Communications 
19.Snuff Crew — Kings Cross - International DJ Gigolos 
20.Kenny Larkin — You Are - Planet E Communications 
21.Oliver Dodd — Minos - Clink 
22.Architectural — Architectural 03.2 - Architectural 
23.Moodymann — Dem Young Sconies - Planet E Communications 
24.Ramadanman & Appleblim — Void 23 (c2 Edit) - AUS Music

Planet E parties are legendary at Miami (lots of great write ups in the press)  - looking forward to checking that (EDIT<ITs a BBC Essential Mix, not a Miami mix, but so what eh)

Also saw Louie Vega Live @ Phoenix Kinki Club, Bologna - 18-02-2011
http://soundcloud.com/r_co/louie-vega-live-phoenix-kinki

ive always liked terry f
Terry Francis Live @ Wiggle, Paramount, London - 19-02-2011
http://soundcloud.com/r_co/terry-francis-live-wiggle

Thanks Dan


----------



## kyser_soze (Mar 24, 2011)

A few Renegade Hardware Live @ The End...

Noisia/Gridlok

Loxy/Gremlinz w. 2Shy & Stapleton

And a load more:

http://www.dnb-sets.de/?suche=the+end


----------



## stethoscope (Mar 24, 2011)

I'm sure been posted before, but while I've fished out the links for someone.. classic Metalheadz @ Blue Note

Peshay @ The BlueNote 26-01-97

Doc Scott & MC Justyce @ Blue Note 98

Bailey @ Metalheadz 28-08-98 

Randall & MC Justyce @ BlueNote - 14-06-98

Loxy - 03-01-99

Randall B2B Goldie & MC Flux & Fats - 12-08-98


----------



## soulfulofsoul (Mar 26, 2011)

kyser_soze said:


> *SUBS TO THREAD*
> 
> I'm even more excited about getting home tonight than I already was now I've got this stuff to dl!
> 
> *awaits soulfullofsoul to come to thread and complain about how it's all 'rave music'*



Don't remember complaining, although maybe I did. Just made a comment and also said I don't really understand it/ it isn't my thing. People here seem a bit touchy about the topic


----------



## dynamicbaddog (Mar 27, 2011)

Nero essential mix. 

http://core.thomaslaupstad.com/bbc-radio-1-essential-mix-2010-11-13-nero/ 

ustice — Stress (Nero Version) – Unreleased
Freestylers — Cracks (Flux Pavilion Remix)
The Streets — Blinded by the lights (Nero Remix) – 679 Recordings
The Streets — In the middle (Nero Remix) – 679 Recordings
Cassius — I Love You So – Ed Banger
Plan B — The Recluse (Nero Remix) – Atlantic
Calvin Harris — You Used To Hold Me (Nero Remix)
Claire Maguire — Ain’t Nobody (Breakage Remix)
Flux Pavilion — I Can’t Stop – Circus
MJ Cole — Sincere (Nero Remix) – Prolific
Doctor P — Big Boss – Circus
The Jets — Crush On You (Nero Remix)
Downlink — Factory
Chase & Status — Let You Go (Nero Remix) – Mercury
Nero — Welcome Reality – MTA
Nero — Me and You – MTA
Alan Braxe — Arena
N.E.R.D and Daft Punk — Hypnotize U (Nero Remix)
Kavinsky — Pacific Coast Highway
Danger — 4h30
Justice — Let There Be Light – Ed Banger
The Kills — Cheap And Cheerful (Sebastian Remix)
Muse — Knights of Cydonia (Feed Me Edit)
Skrillex — Rock n Roll – Mau5trap
Deadmau5 and Wolfgang Gartner — Animal Rights – Mau5trap
Daft Punk — Around The World – Virgin
Gigi Barocco — Puah – Cheaper Thrills
Nero — Innocence (Feed Me Remix) – MTA
Justice — D.A.N.C.E (Live version) – Ed Banger
deadmau5 — Fml – Mau5trap
Uffie — Difficult (Sebastian Remix)
Sebastian — Threnody (Nero Edit)
Thomas Bangalter — Rectum
Thomas Bangalter — The End
Gustav Mahler — Symphony No.9 (Adagio)
Muse — Exogenesis Pt 2
Narcosis — Dark Age Of Reason
Adam Freeland — Mancry (Nero Edit)
The Who — Baba O Riley
The Who — Baba O Riley (Sebastian Remix)
Beastie Boys — Sabotage (Alex Metric Re-Edit)
Sleigh Bells — Tell ‘em
Wolfgang Gartner — Ill America
Swedish House Mafia — One
Swedish House Mafia — One (Netsky Remix)
Sigma — Paint It Black
Chase & Status — Streetlife – Ram
SpectraSoul — The Four Points
DC Breaks — Babyon – Viper
Metrik — T 1000 – Viper
Nero — Do You Wanna – Viper
Sub Focus — Timewarp VIP – Ram
Sub Focus — Let the Story Begin – Ram
Chase & Status — No Problem
The Beatles — A Day In The Life – Parlophone
Magnetic Man — I Need Air – Sony
Chase & Status — Eastern Jam – Ram
Doctor P feat RSK — Black Books – Circus
Brookes Brothers — In Your Eyes (feat Johnny Osbourne) – Breakbeat Kaos
Funtcase — Taking the piss – Circus
Skrillex — Scary Monsters and Nice Sprites – Mau5trap
Nero — This Way – Z Audio
Nero — Innocence – MTA
Nero — Me And You – MTA
Prince — Let’s Go Crazy – Warner Bros


----------



## The_Reverend_M (Mar 27, 2011)

*Camo UFOs - Lighta! Part II*
American early to mid '90s Jungle revivalists come with a RUFF mix 

Here: http://www.urb.com/2010/09/22/exclusive-camo-ufo-lighta-part-ii-mix/

Tracklist: 
Camo UFOs – Intro 
DJ Nut Nut – Special Dedication (Ladies Mix) 
Red One – Alive & Kickin’ 
H.M.P. – Runin’s (Lifa’s Mix) 
Badman – War For ‘94 
Shy FX – Simple ‘Tings 
Remarc – Ricky VIP 
B-Jam – Funkula 
Blackstar – Radical (Zulu Warrior Mix) 
South Rakkas Crew – Bun Up 3000 (Camo UFOs Remix) 
Hot – Supa Ape Inna Good Shape 
DJ Zinc – Bring The Danger 
DJ Soul Slinger – Classic London 94 (T-Power Remix) 
Remarc – Bad No Bloodclart 
Tek 9 – We Bring Anybody Down 
Da Intalex – I Like It 
DJ Hype & Ganja Max – Rinse Out 
Congo Natty – Congo Man (Dub) 
Congo Natty – Sess Jungle 
Congo Natty – Name (Dub) 
Camo UFOs – Foundation Style 
Shy FX – Who Run Tings (T Power Steppers Mix) 
General Degree – Papa Lover Jungle 
Shaggy – Boombastic (Firefox & 4-Tree Boom The Dance Hall Dub) 
DJ Trace – Final Chapta 
Randall & Andy C – Sound Control 
Marvelous Cain – Babaloo (feat Daddy Freddy) 
Marvelous Cain – Hitman (feat Cutty Ranks) 
DJ Flash – Pulp Fact 
Northern Conexxion – Think 
Dynamic Duo – The Click 
Urban Shakedown – Arsonist


----------



## The_Reverend_M (Mar 27, 2011)

*Willy Joy – Oldskool ‘Ardcore Vibez*

Manix – Feel Real Good
SL2 – Hold It Down
SL2 – The Noise (The Remix)
DJ Trace – Ain’t Gonna Wait No More
A-Sides – ???
Isotonik – Different Strokes
Jubilee & Udachi – Smokerings (Luna-C Remix)
Altern8 – Armageddon
4Hero – Burning
Nick OD – Have You Got Any More Spam?
Sonz Of A Loop Da Loop Era – Far Out (DJ Nex & Mark One Altern8 Revival Mix)
Acen – Trip II The Moon, Pt. 2: The Darkside
Blame – 2 Bad Mice Take You
Smart E’s – Sesame’s Treet (Joey Beltram Remix)
Manix – Oblivion (Head In The Clouds)
Nookie – Sound Of Music
Manix – Reach Out
Krome and Time – The Slammer
Syko & Mak – Take Me Back
Noise Factory – Set Me Free
Syko & Mak – Rock Ya Body
D-Cruze – Want You Now (DJ SS E.Q. Remix)
Tom & Jerry – The One Reason
DJ Force & The Evolution – Fall Down On Me
DJ Red Alert & Mike Slammer – You Are The One
2 Croozin’ – Come On
Future Primitive – Feel It
Jimmy J & Cru-L-T – Ool Lortnoc
Poosie & Cru-L-T – Hear Me, Hear Me
T3 – Paradise
DJ Force & The Evolution – High On Life
Nookie – Gonna Let U Go
Cru-L-T – Cloudy Surface
2 Croozin’ – 2 Pumpin’
The Timespan – Feeling
Jimmy J & Cru-L-T – Take Me Away (DJ Slipmatt Remix)
AC Slater & Bexxie – Screamin (AC’s Breakbeat Mix)
Poosie & Cru-L-T – Knite In Paradise
DJ Ham – Most Uplifting (Future Primitive Remix)
Seduction – Samplemania
The Timespan – Music
Luna-C – Piano Confusion
??? – Question Mark 3A

Right clicky: http://media.libsyn.com/media/foolsgoldrecs/Foolcast_012_-_Oldskool_Ardcore_Vibez.mp3


----------



## nogojones (Mar 28, 2011)

Dan U said:


> Loads of house mixes from Miami WMC and elsewhere
> 
> Sneak, Phil Weeks, Todd Terry, Mes etc
> 
> http://soundcloud.com/r_co



nice one


----------



## nogojones (Mar 28, 2011)

stephj said:


> I'm sure been posted before, but while I've fished out the links for someone.. classic Metalheadz @ Blue Note
> 
> Peshay @ The BlueNote 26-01-97
> 
> ...


 
likewise - more good stuff than I've got time to listen to.


----------



## nogojones (Mar 28, 2011)

Some good Brazilian tech house:



http://soundcloud.com/djdri-k


----------



## cozmikbrew (Mar 28, 2011)

Loads of everything here http://www.bmbx.org/tag/techno/


----------



## soulfulofsoul (Mar 29, 2011)

http://www.deepmix.eu/
deep house. There's quite a few mixes here, some good ones amongst it all.


----------



## The_Reverend_M (Mar 29, 2011)

Have a look back through older posts and you’ll find an archive that features *DJ Yoda, Spinbad, Z-Trip, Roc Raida, Q-Bert *… and more! 

http://mixkingdom.blogspot.com/


----------



## xes (Mar 30, 2011)

acid junkies live
http://soundcloud.com/acid-junkies-aj-records/acid-junkies-live-retro-acid


----------



## zeedoodles (Apr 6, 2011)

Rather nice new Black Dog Mix

http://soundcloud.com/the-black-dog/whitenoise


01. Surgeon – Sheffield Muggerscum Out (The Black Dog Remix) – Soma/Dust Science
02. Planetary Assault Systems – Sucktion – Mote Evolver
03 Planetary Assault Systems – Raid – Mote Evolver
04. Lucy and Xhin – LX3 – CLR Recordings
05. Robert Hood – Alpha (James Ruskin Remix) – M-Plant
06. Samuli Kemppi – Suunta – Komisch
07. Function vs Jerome Sydenham – Two Ninety One – CLR Recordings
08. LFO – LFO (tBd Rework) – Warp
09. The Black Dog – Jack Warp – Unreleased
10. OVR – Descending The Left Corner – Blueprint Records
11. Raudive – Total Pure – Wires
12. The Black Dog – Drake Equation – Unreleased
13. Traversable Wormhole – Transducer (Brian Sanhaji Remix) – CLR Recordings
14. The Black Dog – Bass Tunnel – Unreleased
15. Surgeon – Moseley Muggerscum Out (The Black Dog Remix) – Soma/Dust Science


----------



## ska invita (Apr 8, 2011)

too many 92-95 oldskool tapes here: link






Theres even a Stu Allen tape for Ern 




link


----------



## dynamicbaddog (Apr 9, 2011)

http://soundcloud.com/ditta/broken-jawz-mix

01. Jesse Fex - I Feel Famous
02. Skream - Metal Mouth
03. Benga & Walsh - Biscuit Factory
04. Joker - Tron
05. Phoenix - Lisztomania (Stenchman Remix)
06. Stenchman - New Socks 2 Socks
07. Distance - Menace
08. Datsik - 3 Fist style
09. Ditta - X Marks The Spot
10. Magnetic Man - Mad
11. Drumsound & Bassline Smith - Fu Manchu (140 Dubstep)
12. Rusko & Clipz - Rats!
13. Magnetic Man - I Need Air
14. Katy B - Katy on a Mission (Produced by Benga)
15. Caspa - Geordie Racer (feat. Subscape)
16. James Blake - CMYK
17. Plan B - She Said (16 Bit Remix)
18. Skream - Raw Dogz*
19. Datsik & Excision - Teflon ft. Kemst
20. Trolley Snatcha - We Rock The Forest
21. 16bit - Swine Flu
22. Pendulum - Set Me On Fire
23. L-Wiz - Girl From Codeine City
24. Virus Syndicate - Bring The Fire (Ditta Remix)


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 9, 2011)

this excellent power house megamix by matt whitehead:
http://www.spannered.org/radio/1734/

Tracklisting:
Hollywood And The Heat - I Need You / (1988) Westside Records - 00:17
"Fast Eddie" Smith - Jack The House / (1987) Underground - 01:24
Reese - Just Want Another Chance / (1988) Incognito Records - 00:39
Julian Jonah - Jealousy And Lies / (1988) Cooltempo - 02:11
Nami Shimada - Sunshower (Original Version) / (1991) Colombia - 03:36
Fallout - Morning After (Sunrise Mix) / (1987) Fourth Floor Records - 04:07
Fast Eddie - Jack To The Sound Of The Underground / (1988) D.J. International Records - 04:54
Fingers Inc - Distant Planet / (1988) Jack Trax - 04:54
Jungle Wonz - Bird In A Guilded Cage / (1993) Trax Records - 05:33
Virgo Four - In A Vision / (1989) Trax Records - 06:59
Joe Smooth - Inside My Mind / (1988) D.J. International Record - 07:07
Rocky Jones - Choice Of A New Generation / (1987) D.J. International Records - 09:43
Risque III - Essence Of A Dream / (1987) Stride Records Inc - 11:12
Rhythm Track
Tony Sineni - Rhythm Of The Beat / (Kenny Jammin Jason's Mix) (1987) Hot Mix 5 - 13:12
Rhythm Track
Xperiment - Karn Evil #10 (Club) / (1987) Underworld Records - 15:00
Rhythm Track
Chicago Music Syndrome - Work It / (1987) Dance-Sing Records - 15:47
Rhythm Track
Risque Rhythm Team - More Than Just A Dance / (1988) Chicago Connection Records -16:26
Rhythm Track
Risque Rhythm Team - The Jacking Zone / (1986) Chicago Connection Records - 17:35
Rhythm Track
Mr. Lee - Come To House / (1987) Trax Records - 18:30
Rhythm Track
Jackmaster Dick - Sensuous Woman Goes Disco / (1986) Trax Records - 19:31
Rhythm Track + TB-303 - 19:31
Jack Frost & The Circle Jerks - Cool Dry / (1988) Trax Records - 20:18
Rhythm Track
Cool McCool - World Turns Around / (1988) Hot Mix 5 - 20:48
MDIII - Set Me Free / (1988) Underground - 21:35
Rhythm Track
Maurice - This Is Acid (Original Mix) / (1988) Trax Records - 22:36
Maurice - This Is Acid (A New Dance Craze) (K&T Mix) / (1988) Breakout - 23:19
Members Of The House - Share This House (Radio Version) / (1988) ITM Records - 24:12
Rodney Bakerr presents Mystic - House Girl (Serge & Tyrell Edit) / (2007) Clone Classic Cuts - 25:37
Gentry Ice - Utilize The Beat / (1988) Westside Records - 26:23
The Housefactors - Play It Loud / (1988) Black Market International - 26:54
Phuture Pfantasy Club - Spank Spank / (1988) Low Fat Vinyl - 28:18
Maurice Joshua - I Got A Big Dick (with Hot Hands Hula instrumental) / (1988) Trax Records - 28:42
Adonis - Lost In Sound / (1988) Jack Trax - 29:50
A Guy Called Gerald - Blow Your House Down / (1988) Rham! - 30:05
MDIII - Face The Nation / (1988) Underground - 31:37
Rhythm Track + TB-303 – 32:01
Juan - Techno Music / (1988) 10 Records – 32:55
Bam Bam - Where Is Your Child (1988) Desire Records – 33:56
Rhythm Track + TB-303 – 34:27
Rhythm Track
House Master Boyz And The Rude Boy Of House - House Nation / (1986) Dance Mania – 35:43
On The House - Pleasure Control (Radio) / (1986) Bright Star Records - 36:00
Kissing The Pink - Certain Things Are Likely (Garage) (1986) Magnet – 37:24
Rhythm Track
Steve 'Silk' Hurley - Jack Your Body (Club Your Body) / (1986) London Records – 39:09
Rhythm Track
Z Factor - Fantasy / (1984) Mitchbal Records – 39:19
Risque Rhythm Team - 122 House / (1986) Chicago Connection Records – 39:19
Rhythm Track
Julian Jumpin" Perez - Jack Me 'Til I Scream (Jumpin' Mix) / (1987) D.J. International Records – 39:26
Rocky Jones - Choice Of A New Generation / (1987) D.J. International Records – 39:41
Subject - The Magic, The Moment (1985) Pow Wow Records - 40:28
Rhythm Track
Ron Hardy - Liquid Love (Instrumental Mix) / (1997) Mirakkle Records - 40:36
Ron Hardy - Sensation (Dub) / (1985) Trax Records - 41:22
Rhythm Track
Kevin Saunderson - Bounce Your Body To The Box / (1988) Kool Kat Music - 43:32
Farley "Jackmaster" Funk - This Acid Life / (1988) House Records - 44:18
Rhythm Track
Cool McCool - World Turns Around / (1988) Hot Mix 5 - 44:34
The Party Boy - The Twilight Zone / (1988) Urban - 45:27
Farley "Jackmaster" Funk - It's You (House Mix) / (1987) D.J. International Records - 46:06
Rhythm Track
Dr Derelict - That Shits Wild / (1988) Trax Records - 46:21
Rhythm Track
Gene Hunt - Living In a Land / (1989) Housetime Records - 46:29
Fingers - Ecstasy / (1988) Hot Mix 5 - 47:36
Rhythm Track
Mr. Fingers - Washing Machine / (1986) Trax Records - 47:54
Raze - Jack The Groove / (1986) Grove Street Records - 48:59
Justin Timberlake - Sexy Back / (2006) Jive - 49:29
Rhythm Track + TB-303 + SH-101
K. Alexi Shelby - My Medusa (1989) Transmat - 52:03
Rythim Is Rythim - Nude Photo / (1987) Transmat - 52:24
Rhythm Track
Maurice Joshua - I Got A Big Dick (with Hot Hula Hands) / (1988) Trax Records - 52:54
Manuel Göttsching - E2-E4 / (1984) Inteam GmbH - 53:43
Mr. Fingers - Can You Feel It / (1986) Trax Records - 53:43
Rhythm Track
Baby Ford - Fordtrax / (1988) Rhythm King Records - 54:14
Marcus Mixx - Without Makeup (Ron Hardy Mix) / (2006) Let's Pet Puppies - 54:29
Mr. Fingers - Ammnesia / (1989) Jack Trax - 55:15
Jack Frost - Cool Dry / (1987) FLEX Records - 55:46
Reese & Santonio - The Sound / (1988) Kool Kat Music - 56:09
Adonis - Rockin Down The House / (1986) Trax Records - 56:09
Rhythm Track
Arnold Jarvis - Take Some Time Out (Dub / Instrumental) (1987) Fourth Floor Records - 56:24
Frankie Knuckles - Your Love / (1989) Btech - 56:40
Arnold Jarvis - Take Some Time Out (Original Club Mix) / (1987) Fourth Floor Records - 56:47
Fingers Inc. - Mystery Of Love (Club Mix) / (1986) D.J. International Records - 57:02
Mayday - Wiggin (Master Reese Mix) / (1988) Pheerce Citi - 59:34
Rhythm Track
Jean Luc Ponty - Computer Incantations For World Peace / (1983) Atlantic - 01:00:06


----------



## dynamicbaddog (Apr 10, 2011)

Ceos & Arcee 140 Jungle Breaks Mix.


http://soundcloud.com/downbeat-1/ceos-arcee-140-jungle-breaks

01.C83 - Moments In Time - En:Vision
02.RackNRuin - Pull Up That - Sub Slayers
03.Pyramid Feat.Julie Thompson - Cruel - Funkatech Dub
04.RackNRuin - Mindscape - Sub Slayers
05.Mindflow - Need To Be (Afghan Headspin Remix) - Dub
06.RackNRuin - Midnight Loving ft. Jessie Ware - (HeavyFeet Remix) - Black Butter Dub
07.C83 - Soul Path - En:Vision
08.Kid KenobI & MC Shureshock - Safe Sound (RackNRuin Remix) – Klub Kids
09.Under This - Time To Rock - Ibreaks
10.Qu Est Le Swimming Pool - Jackson's Last Stand (RackNRuin Remix) - Hussle Recordings


----------



## zeedoodles (Apr 10, 2011)

Orang Utan said:


> this excellent power house megamix by matt whitehead:
> http://www.spannered.org/radio/1734/
> 
> Tracklisting:
> ...




Lovely, cheers for posting


----------



## stuff_it (Apr 10, 2011)

Many mixes full of win by this lass:

http://soundcloud.com/little-monster

Reggae, Ragga-Jungle, Dubstep


----------



## sam/phallocrat (Apr 12, 2011)

http://soundcloud.com/scar-rawelements/scar-united-2011-mix

fresh-as hardcore


----------



## soulfulofsoul (Apr 14, 2011)

There was a thread a little while ago about dark liquid minimal music or something. This could go on that, but it's a mix so I'll put it on this thread.
http://theasc.blogspot.com/2010/03/studio-mix-march-2010.html
Not usually my thing, but I reckon this is quality.


----------



## ska invita (Apr 17, 2011)

\Im always wittering on about the cyberworks show on 4hero's nuwave radio - the new instalment is a cracker - be sure to give this a check
real soul music
http://cyberworks.podomatic.com/enclosure/2011-04-16T11_28_39-07_00.mp3

in short, if you like 4hero youll love it

Track Listing :
1. Tropicola – Nino Nardini – Black Dynamite (Music From The Motion Picture)
 2. Hoc N Pucky – Miguel Atwood-Ferguson – Timeless: Suite For Ma Dukes
 3. Keep It Movin – Dose Feat.OliverDaySoul – The Greatest Never
 4. Serene Sister – Umod – Unreleased
 5. Mountaintop – Mikeflo & staHHr
 6. Top Of The Morning – TRAC – The Network
 7. Re-Estimate – DJ Mitsu – A Word To The Wise
 8. The Message – Ceramic – Altered Natives Presents…The Guild of Synchronists
 9. Hanky Skank – Souled – Beyondjazz Vol. 4
 10. Frogspawn – Probe Dms – Life Is A Movie
 11. Step Into The Light – Opolopo – Voltage Controlled Feelings
 12. A World Of New Old – Kyle Hall – Worx Of Art EP
 13. Soul Clap 2000 – Recloose – Best Of Rush Hour 2010
 14. Sound of Set – 9th Decibel (dB) – DBR Labs 2011
 15. The Son of Flynn – Daft Punk – Tron Legacy (Original Motion Picture Soundtrack)


----------



## cozmikbrew (Apr 18, 2011)

Been enjoying this mix http://www.bmbx.org/2005/01/funky-punky-reggae-party/


----------



## Apathy (Apr 27, 2011)

Mr Nex, one of the rave outfit Altern 8.........

http://soundcloud.com/minimal1st/soulelectro-mixed-by-mark-archer

01 Cameo - She's Strange
02 Rochelle - Magic Man
03 Art Of Noise - Into Battle
04 Pennye Ford - Dangerous
05 Joyce Sims - All & All
06 SOS Band - The Finest
07 Colonel Abrams - Trapped
08 Fonda Rae - Tuch Me (All Night Long)
09 Aleem - Release Yourself
10 D Train - Your The One For Me
11 Cherrelle - Saturday Love
12 Cameo - Single Life
13 Warp 9 - Nunk (New Wave Funk)
14 Herbie Hancock - Rock It
15 Unique - What I Got Is What You Need
16 Lisa Lisa & Cult Jam - I Wonder If I Take You Home
17 Xena - On The Upside
18 Luther Vandross - I Didn't Really Mean It
19 Shannon - Stronger Together
20 Steve Arrington - Dancing In The Key Of Life
21 Hot Streak - BodyWork
22 Carol Lynn Townes - 99 1/2
23 Ollie & Jerry - Showdown
24 Shannon - Let The Music Play
25 Evelyn King - Love Come Down
25 Indeep - Last Night A DJ Saved My Life
26 Change - You Are My Melody
27 Royalle Delite - I'll Be A Freak For You
28 Malcolm McLaren - Buffalo Gals
29 Rufus & Chaka Khan - Ain't Nobody
30 Loose Ends - Hangin' On A String


----------



## zeedoodles (Apr 30, 2011)

Lovely mix here from my little brother top tunes all the way.

http://soundcloud.com/marcus-alex/wellington-2


----------



## The_Reverend_M (May 3, 2011)

Rennie Pilgrem - Jungle Breaks Mix

Here: http://soundcloud.com/rennie_pilgrem/rennie-pilgrem-140

Ben N Lex - Ruffneck (Jinx Mix)

RackNRuin - Mindscape

Rennie Pilgrem - Erica's Fix

Plump DJs Light - Fantastic

Rennie Pilgrem - One Time

Rennie Pilgrem - Here We Go

RackNRuin - Pull Up That

Emalkay - Crusader

Pyramid - Cruel Ft Julie Thompson

Jurassik & Codec - Hit Dat (Rennie Pilgrem Mix) [Supatronix Records forthcoming]

Pyramid - Ready 4 Blast Off

Pyramid - Gunman Ft Banton

Gella Vs Jinx - Start The Panic

RackNRuin - Soundclash Ft Jessie Ware (Warrior One Mix)

Chase & Status - Time Ft Delilah

Kid Kenobi & Sureshock - Safe Sound (RacknRuin Dub)


----------



## soulfulofsoul (May 4, 2011)

Thought this might be here somewhere, but haven't seen it. Lee Scratch Perry podcasts. 

Radio Scratch 
"Radio Scratch is/was Eternal Thunder's podcast. Hosted by Mick Sleeper, these 60 minute programs concentrate on a certain era or theme in Scratch's work. Featuring rare music, commentary, and special guest selecters, Radio Scratch is a must for any serious Scratch fan. Although no new episodes are currently being produced, the complete archive from 2006 - 2009 is here to explore."
http://www.upsetter.net/scratch/sounds/index.htm


----------



## Apathy (May 7, 2011)

A classic mix with some of the lesser known Hacienda tunes, some proper heads down, moody house groovers.  Buzzin

http://soundcloud.com/soma/slam-ha-ienda-classics-mix


----------



## zeedoodles (May 9, 2011)

Not a mix but thought it might be of interest.

Happy Mondays Live @ Free Trade Hall, Manchester - 18-11-1989

http://soundcloud.com/r_co/happy-mondays-live-free-trade


----------



## Apathy (May 17, 2011)

oh oh

UK Ragga Hip Hop.... London Posse, Demon Boyz etc 

http://soundcloud.com/choicecuts/dj-mek-uk-ragga-hiphop-mix


----------



## The_Reverend_M (May 17, 2011)

Like the look of that, Apathy - cheers!


----------



## zeedoodles (May 20, 2011)

http://soundcloud.com/r_co/aphex-twin-live-orbit-morley

First time I saw him live was about this time, amazing memories.


----------



## killer b (May 20, 2011)

http://www.oki-ni.com/mix-series/mondkopf/stry/mondkopf/

this is brilliant - dark industrial type stuff for the most part....

    * Khanate Pieces Of Quiet
    * Liars Drum And The Uncomfortable Can
    * Portishead Machine Gun
    * Suicide Frankie Teardrop
    * Current 93 Imperium II
    * Sunglasses After Dark Morbid Silence
    * Virgin Prunes Come To Daddy
    * Burial Hex Go Crystal Tears
    * Turzi A Notre Père
    * Burzum Tomhet


----------



## Sweet FA (May 22, 2011)

No wait! Come back! It's great; funky and that, you'll be surprised honest. Or not. 






From here


----------



## sam/phallocrat (May 23, 2011)

http://www.mixcloud.com/disowned/disowned-tinnitus-5th-birthday-29th-april-2011/

My mate Si Disowned, playing a Proper selection of this and that (Hardcore, Breaks, Dubstep, Gabber, Old Skool) at my night's 5th birthday party in Sheffield.  That's out new logo up there - nice, innit.  The mix is sublime as well.


----------



## DJ Squelch (May 23, 2011)

Another mix of Mexican Tribal Guarachero as I mentioned on the pointy shoe dance craze thread.

http://www.4shared.com/audio/sg8vJ5ov/sEt_mEga_TrIbAl_nEw_2_By_dJ_pA.html - 100mins by DJ PaTiToO


----------



## Libertad (May 23, 2011)

Thread delivers


----------



## starfish (May 23, 2011)

Apathy said:


> A classic mix with some of the lesser known Hacienda tunes, some proper heads down, moody house groovers.  Buzzin
> 
> http://soundcloud.com/soma/slam-ha-ienda-classics-mix


 
Nice. Ive got a mixtape of Slams from a night at the Sub Club in 91. Always good to hear them do their stuff.


----------



## sam/phallocrat (May 24, 2011)

DJ Brisk with some nice pacey 91 'ardcore.   www.nextgenerationrecords.co.uk/briskspace/brisk_mix12_1991.mp3


----------



## sam/phallocrat (May 25, 2011)

http://soundcloud.com/vinylandvoicemails/phonetix-sounds-like-summer/s-0nUUJ

'In celebration of the unusual bout of nice weather we’ve been having, I’ve dug deep in my record box & pulled out the most summery selection I could  '

UKG/2 step vibes


----------



## DJ Squelch (May 25, 2011)

Surgeon - Live PA, Breaking The Frame Tour, Dommune, Tokyo, JP 2011-05-09


----------



## killer b (May 25, 2011)

your link is no good squelch. i'd like it for the commute tomorrow, so sort it out please... 

x


----------



## Orang Utan (May 25, 2011)

killer b said:


> your link is no good squelch. i'd like it for the commute tomorrow, so sort it out please...
> 
> x


 
these might still work, haven't checked though:
http://uploaded.to/file/arsc6i2u/Dommune_Tokyo_Surgeon_Live_Breaking_The_Frame_2011_05_09_qrip

http://www.filesonic.com/file/95560...(Tokyo)_-_Breaking_The_Frame_-_09-05-2011.mp3

http://www.fileserve.com/file/5WgMh...(Tokyo)_-_Breaking_The_Frame_-_09-05-2011.mp3

the first half an hour is well jazzy, in a good way.


----------



## killer b (May 25, 2011)

cheers! it's a live thing, not a mix yeah?


----------



## DJ Squelch (May 25, 2011)

killer b said:


> your link is no good squelch. i'd like it for the commute tomorrow, so sort it out please...
> 
> x



Think it's OK now. you can only stream it though. Maybe download it from one of OUs links.

Its a PA as far as I can tell, Break The Frame is the title of his new album.


----------



## killer b (May 25, 2011)

i'm doing so now.


----------



## Orang Utan (May 25, 2011)

it's a dj set. 
streaming sucks. 
download links only please!


----------



## Orang Utan (May 25, 2011)

another recent one here: http://soundcloud.com/r_co/surgeon-live-awakenings-easter


----------



## Apathy (May 26, 2011)

loving these mixes....

http://remotesignal.net/8fx/


----------



## dynamicbaddog (May 28, 2011)

Krafty Kuts Presents Fresh Kuts Vol. 3 - Asia + Canada Tour Mix - 

http://soundcloud.com/kraftykuts/fresh-kuts-vol-3


----------



## cozmikbrew (May 29, 2011)

Hip hop oldskool http://old-school-hiphop-tapes.blogspot.com/search/label/1990


----------



## The_Reverend_M (May 30, 2011)

Dev/Null 92-94 Oldschool Jungle Mix






Tracklist:
1. Criminal Minds – Joyrider Part 2 – Labello Blanco
2. Two Bad Boys – Feel The Magic – Strategic Dance Initiative
3. Kay 9 (Blame) – Music In My Mind – Section 5
4. J-J-C – Untitled – Vicious Pumpin’ Plastic
5. Visa – Let Me See Ya Move (Carl Cox Militant Mix) – MMR Productions
6. Twin Bass – Atmosfear (Wishdokta Remix) – Kickin’
7. Dark & Moody – Untitled (Dark & Moody 3) – Dark & Moody Records
8. Bay B Kane – Untitled (Mystro EP) – Jack In The Box
9. Bizzy B – Twisted Mentazm – Brain Progression
10. Uncle 22 – Super Mario (In Darkness) – Pure NRG Records
11. DJ Seduction – The Twist – Impact
12. Essence Of Aura – Cryogenic – Spooky Tunes
13. Tango – Project 1 Remix – Formation
14. Ruff II Rugged – Envious – Production House
15. Brainkillers – Screw Face Part 2 (Hard Core Mix) – 3rd Party
16. ????? – Feel The Vibe – Deadly Disks
17. Oaysis – Enticer – Moving Shadow
18. Brown & Rhymside – Maniac Drummer – Moving Shadow
19. Undercover Elephant (Hellfish) – You’re Gonna Be – Bogwoppa

Here: http://queuedebeton.com/cockrock/DevNull-Jungle_Mix.zip

Farkin' wicked mix!


----------



## killer b (May 30, 2011)

haha, yeah. that's a fucking superb mix. love that sound - the tipping point between hardcore & jungle.


----------



## stethoscope (May 30, 2011)

Nice one Rev M - on that, looks wicked


----------



## The_Reverend_M (May 31, 2011)

Enjoy


----------



## The_Reverend_M (May 31, 2011)

Foreign Concept Mix

*Deep *and Techy DnB 

Edit & Geographix feat. Grimm - Cold Air (dub) 
Villem - Red Matter (Utopia Music Dub) 
Heavy 1 - Heavy Tone (Avantgarde dub) 
Siren - Squadron (Jubei Remix) (Siren Dub) 
Foreign Concept & Edit - Taka (dub) 
Eastcolors - Dreamer (dub) 
BTK & Optiv -Inception (Renegade Hardware dub) 
Kemal & Rob Data - Star Trails (Audio Blueprint) 
DBR UK - Howling wind (dub) 
Vicious Circle & Jubei - Cloak and Dagger (Critical dub) 
Foreign Concept & Kodo - Essential Tremor (dub) 
Spectrasoul - Last attempt (Shogun Audio) 
Anile & Dakosa - Settle the Score (Commercial Suicide dub) 
Commix - Belleview (D Bridge rmx) ( Metalheadz) 
Mad Rabbit - Down by the riverside ( Broken Audio) 
Dub Phizix - Out There ( Ingredients dub) 
Loxy & Resound - Vertigo (Exit) 
Atom - In the Middle (Horizons dub) 
Krakota - Be Myself (Ingredients dub)

Listen or download here: http://soundcloud.com/foreignconcept/foreign-concept-mix-for-soul


----------



## zeedoodles (Jun 1, 2011)

^ very nice Rev, having a listen now.


----------



## stuff_it (Jun 1, 2011)

Bashment mix, one of many by Simon Vinyl Junkie. Nottz - city of cultcha!

http://soundcloud.com/svj/bashment-session-vol-424


----------



## The_Reverend_M (Jun 1, 2011)

Robert Luis: Gil Scott-Heron Tribute DJ Mix 

Gil Scott-Heron V Jamie XX / My Cloud (XL) 
Air / Modular (Source) 
Gil Scott-Heron & Brian Jackson / We Almost Lost Detroit (Arista) 
Gil Scott-Heron / Whitey On The Moon (Flying Dutchman) 
Gil Scott-Heron / Brother (Flying Dutchman) 
Balistic Brothers / Blacker (Delancey Street) 
Little Brother / Make Me Hot (Yam Who Edit) (Promo) 
Gil Scott-Heron / The Klan (Arista) 
Gil Scott-Heron & Brian Jackson / The Bottle (Strata East) 
KenLou / Moonshine (MAW) 
Gil Scott-Heron & Brian Jackson / Home Is Where The Hatred Is (Arista) 
Gil Scott-Heron / The Revolution Will Not Be Televised (Flying Dutchman) 
Master Ace / Take A Look Around (Cold Chillin) 
Gil Scott-Heron / Lady Day & John Coltrane (Flying Dutchman) 
Kjell / Dunshine (Creative Source) 
Gil Scott-Heron V Jamie XX / I'll Take Care Of You (Nirobi Edit)

Here: http://soundcloud.com/robertluis/robert-luis-gil-scott-heron#


----------



## stuff_it (Jun 1, 2011)

The_Reverend_M said:


> Dev/Null 92-94 Oldschool Jungle Mix
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Epic win!


----------



## toblerone3 (Jun 2, 2011)

Oh wow. Too late to begin a listen but this thread looks like a gold mine. *subscribes*


----------



## Sweet FA (Jun 2, 2011)

FFRR - Silver On Black

01. D-Mob - It's Time To Get Funky (7" Edit)
02. June Montana - I Need Your Love 
03. Circuit - Shelter
04. Richie Rich - Salsa House (Remix)
05. Blacksmith - Get Back To Love 
06. Frankie Knuckles Presents Satoshi Tomiie - Tears
07. Rockers Revenge - Walking On Sunshine '89 
08. Simon Harris - London's Finest
09. Tyree - Turn Up The Bass (Super Duper mix)
10. Reese & Santonio - Rock To The Beat (New Mix) 
11. Electra - Jibaro 
12. D-Mob - We Call It Acieed (The Matey Mix) 
13. Salt 'N' Pepa - Shake Your Thang (It's Your Thing) 
14. The Cookie Crew - Born This Way (Prince Paul Dope Mix) 
15. Marshall Jefferson Presents Truth - Open Our Eyes (The World Mix)
16. Jamie Principle - Baby Wants To Ride (X-Rated)


----------



## killer b (Jun 7, 2011)

oki-ni on the dollar again - this ewan pearson mix looks amazing...

http://www.oki-ni.com/mix-series/ewan-pearson/stry/ewan-pearson/


----------



## Apathy (Jun 7, 2011)

*Ben Sims at Dynamix @ Milkweg. ADE 2004*

not listened to this yet but it looks like a tasty old skool acid house winner

http://soundcloud.com/ben-sims/ben-sims-at-dynamix-milkweg

1.tyree cooper-da butt 95.cosmic
2.steve poindexter-computer madness/d'julz remix.parisonic
3.da posse-the groove.future
4.mr lee-house this house.trax
5.ricky smith-working without.chicago bad boy
6.dzdz-still loves the acieed.rz
7.paul johnson-flange beat.dance mania
8.scotti deep-brooklyn beats.henry street
9.armando-world unknown.warehouse
10.party boy-twilight zone.white
11.mixmasters-pump it up homeboy.dj international
12.kop-acid thunder.tronic
13.rsh-laughing while intoxicated.dope wax
14.jungle bros-i'll house you.idlers
15.royal house-party people.idlers
16.the raid-the party.lumar
17.tikkle-bubbles.house jam
18.crazy frenchman-earth people party mix/inst.apexton
19.earth people-dance.underworld
20.petra+co-just let go.bcm
21.kop-fantasy girl.kop
22.major problems-overdose.nu groove
23.adonis-no way back.trax
24.denise motto-imnxtc.play house
25.untouchtables-yean c'mon.strictly rhythm
26.33.3 queen-searching/remix.bootleg
27.gusto-disco's revenge/tom moulton remix.bumble beats
28.hayden andre-tribal life.strobe
29.paperclip people-throw/remix.bootleg
30.extended family-ulysses/dj harvey remix.white
31.seventh movement-odyssey.jus trax
32.tyree cooper-get phreeky.dance mania
33.submission-women beat their men.?
34.armando-100% of dissing you.warehouse


----------



## zeedoodles (Jun 8, 2011)

This is fairly impressive and not as obvious as you might first think. I was flattered someone who can produce this sort of work gave my latest mix a huge thumbs up

http://soundcloud.com/tamaris/tamar...ute-dj-mix-to-underground-resistance-isf2-g2g

Electrifying Mojo “ Midnight Funk Association “ Radio Show Intro 
Underground Resistance – Intro (URCD-049) 
UR voice by Clark Warner for the Liz Copeland Program with Mike Banks 
Atlantis - Words From Atlantis 
Perception - Song Of The Hmong 
Perception - Controlled Substance 
Suburban Knight- Moon Rays 
Unknown Artist - Untitled 
The Aquanauts - Aquatic Kamikazi 
Suburban Knight - Cargo Cult (Last Days) 
The Unknown Soldier - Streets 
The Infiltrator - Fugitive From Tibet (Healing) 
Mad Mike - Chaos & Order Vocals by Atlantis 
The Deacon - Multi-Dimensional Drama 
Mad Mike - Attack Of The Sonic Samurai (Battle Within) 
The Illustrator - Beautiful Boxer 
The Unknown Soldier - Babylon's Gifts 
Suburban Knight - Predator's Language 
The Infiltrator - A Delicate Balance 
S² - Nasty 
DJ Dex - Angkor Wat 
The Infiltrator - Mindsweeper 
The Deacon - Fuji (The Peace Within) 
S² - Fugitive Style (Let Me See Your Technique) 
Perception - Codename: Muster 
Galaxy 2 Galaxy - Metamorphosis 
Galaxy 2 Galaxy – Hi-Tech Jazz (The Science) 
Drexciya – Intro 
Galaxy 2 Galaxy - Journey Of The Dragons 
Mike Banks interview about Mojo and his “ Midnight Funk Association ” Radio Show for The Cycles of The Mental Machine DVD


----------



## zeedoodles (Jun 8, 2011)

Hey Apathy that Ben Sims mix looks well tasty, cheers for the link.


----------



## ska invita (Jun 10, 2011)

This...Is...The...Roooaassst! 

ROAST: Legendary Sunday club night that around 94 was the home of jungle - DJ Ron in residency

Not all links working, but most do:

Rave Archive
Land Of The Giants 28/05/1994

Grooverider-01.mp3
http://www.mediafire.com/?c0km1mlrday

Mickey_Finn-01.mp3
http://www.mediafire.com/?rhyaomu0may

Mickey_Finn-02.mp3
http://www.mediafire.com/?dw9fsyu16as

Randall-01.mp3
http://www.mediafire.com/?kybgnhz3hqn

Randall-02.mp3
http://www.mediafire.com/?radxlpdeogm 


Brockie @ Roast Sunday Sessions.mp3 
http://www.mediafire.com/?hdzynxomjrc

Grooverider @ Roast Sunday Sessions.mp3

http://www.mediafire.com/?4cc25yqb

ROAST 4TH BIRTHDAY

andy c
http://www.mediafire.com/?sharekey=f...7c78771e419f73

grooverider / ron 
http://www.mediafire.com/?sharekey=f...dc4518cebba84c

jj frost
http://www.mediafire.com/?sharekey=f...2431d2188a9860

Roast-The Shock-12/03/1994-Devious D-01.mp3 

http://www.mediafire.com/?dgjznani2fq

Roast-The Shock-12/03/1994-Devious D-02.mp3

http://www.mediafire.com/?monogemyokg

Roast-The Shock-12/03/1994-Grooverider-01.mp3

http://www.mediafire.com/?mygyxzvu4mo

Roast-The Shock-12/03/1994-Grooverider-02.mp3

http://www.mediafire.com/?0d2dyjuym5y

Roast-The Shock-12/03/1994-Frost-01.mp3

http://www.mediafire.com/?1ltvzzcjmmd

Roast-The Shock-12/03/1994-Frost-02.mp3

http://www.mediafire.com/?nxfmmzyynzu

Roast 'Land Of The Giants' - May 28th, 1994

Hype
http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?53ajnzuzsm9

Ron
http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?2oepszwrt22


Roast 'Spring & Summer Collection' - July 22nd, 1994

Younghead
http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?bntnwdxjkyx


Roast '3rd Birthday & Carnival Special' - August 27th, 1994

Darren Jay
http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?yz90nzmmxkw

Grooverider
http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?mwyrxokgd1m

Kenny Ken
http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?3xmt2jzm3jm

Randall
http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?ymmam9metlk 

DJ Ron - Live @ Roast 'The Easter Parade' -[02-04-94] A
http://www.mediafire.com/?9k2frxdv5yy

DJ Ron - Live @ Roast 'The Easter Parade' -[02-04-94] B
http://www.mediafire.com/?6zdfijaz4kz

Re: The Roast Thread 
Dj Hype @ Roast Verse 4.mp3
http://www.sendspace.com/file/57ov1k

Grooverider @ Roast Xmas Party 27,12,94.mp3
http://www.sendspace.com/file/ng7f3z

Kenny Ken @ Roast Verse 4.mp3
http://www.sendspace.com/file/56xc19

Grooverider@Roast The institute Birmingham 95.mp3 A
http://www.sendspace.com/file/02q81k

Grooverider@Roast The institute Birmingham 95.mp3 B
http://www.sendspace.com/file/766w5j 

CARNIVAL ROAST 3RD BIRTHDAY 1994

DARREN JAY http://www.mediafire.com/?f3owd2nmggp
KENNY KEN http://www.mediafire.com/?4l2jhgvwjzb
RANDALL http://www.mediafire.com/?8zgrdegdyny
GROOVERIDER http://www.mediafire.com/?9mptueyynt9

ROAST BEST OF 94

HYPE http://www.mediafire.com/?f6c0r2ig9ny
JJ FROST http://www.mediafire.com/?7dyij9bsg1h
RON http://www.mediafire.com/?9uyo352mv3j
MICKEY FINN http://www.mediafire.com/?dnx554ud5zt

ROAST 6TH BDAY

BROCKIE http://www.mediafire.com/?de0jzindd9b
JJ FROST http://www.mediafire.com/?3byfmz1jezm
KENNY KEN http://www.mediafire.com/?0lytmuq8zjm
BLACKMARKET http://www.mediafire.com/?ept1c5uz1j0
ROB FOSTER & BROOKLYN & RON http://www.mediafire.com/?2zdzdmmvrli
JJ FROST SET 2 http://www.mediafire.com/?fbttdnbqnmt


ROAST VALENTINES 96

RON http://www.mediafire.com/?cjmsxjmmbx2
JJ FROST http://www.mediafire.com/?9jpvmygx7jq
DARREN JAY http://www.mediafire.com/?bh2ishwq10j
GROOVERIDER http://www.mediafire.com/?8jztsgztdxl
ANDY C http://www.mediafire.com/?bdw2jg20jzz
BROCKIE http://www.mediafire.com/?60nywvozg0e

CARNIVAL ROAST 3RD BIRTHDAY 1994

DARREN JAY http://www.mediafire.com/?f3owd2nmggp
KENNY KEN http://www.mediafire.com/?4l2jhgvwjzb
RANDALL http://www.mediafire.com/?8zgrdegdyny
GROOVERIDER http://www.mediafire.com/?9mptueyynt9

HYPE http://www.mediafire.com/?f6c0r2ig9ny
JJ FROST http://www.mediafire.com/?7dyij9bsg1h 
RON http://www.mediafire.com/?9uyo352mv3j
MICKEY FINN http://www.mediafire.com/?dnx554ud5zt

ROAST VOLUME 5

YOUNGHEAD http://www.mediafire.com/?1ggmlycmtla
RON http://www.mediafire.com/?dntcjgmirgm
MICKEY FINN http://www.mediafire.com/?0xgcglof900
DEVIOUS D http://www.mediafire.com/?3n952mw0hm2
HYPE http://www.mediafire.com/?50f0xnkbsdc
JJ FROST http://www.mediafire.com/?bxtymz3mn0t

ROAST SUNDAY SESSION`S 97

ANDY C http://www.mediafire.com/?6btbtyrdqpx
BROCKIE http://www.mediafire.com/?4elyyjm223g
FUNKY FLIRT http://www.mediafire.com/?0qdgm4mxwyp
GROOVERIDER http://www.mediafire.com/?dobgcqqoyyg
NICKY BM http://www.mediafire.com/?50uzojhx3hq
YOUNGHEAD http://www.mediafire.com/?0zwnfuuirou

ROAST 4th BIRTHDAY

Andy_C_1.mp3 (39.81 MB)
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=VKI0L9A6
Andy_C_2.mp3 (39.79 MB)
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=ML2PFD6V
Fly_1.mp3 (41.9 MB)
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=WRIVY57Q
Fly_2.mp3 (42.12 MB)
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=SA0LO7IA
Frost.mp3 (61.67 MB)
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=NF0C357Z
jj_Frost.mp3 (61.71 MB)
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=4TS239RP
Nicky_Blackmarket_1.mp3 (41.31 MB)
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=QNNINL23
Nicky_Blackmarket_2.mp3 (41.45 MB)
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=JBDGHKR4
Ron-Grooverider_1.mp3 (40.43 MB)
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=86KXA2MS
Ron-Grooverider_2.mp3 (40.56 MB)
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=JMHUN1PR

ROAST CHAPTER 3

BROCKIE http://www.mediafire.com/?cmphn2ecma2
RANDALL http://www.mediafire.com/?1fynjqt2wms
RON http://www.mediafire.com/?cd21iwfwwba
YOUNGHEAD http://www.mediafire.com/?5jaxz2tzoe3
MICKEY FINN http://www.mediafire.com/?8tnmg9qtzje
GROOVERIDER http://www.mediafire.com/?cbnyzixh9dp

EDIT:
Im working my way through -
Roast 'Spring & Summer Collection' - July 22nd, 1994
 Younghead
http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?bntnwdxjkyx
might be the best of the bunch so far


----------



## stuff_it (Jun 10, 2011)




----------



## The_Reverend_M (Jun 11, 2011)

Cheers, Ska! Just downloaded about twelve of them


----------



## ddraig (Jun 11, 2011)

bloody ell Ska!  
*gets comfy and clicking


----------



## dynamicbaddog (Jun 11, 2011)

http://dnbshare.com/download/EssentialMix_Netsky_2010_10_09_qrip.mp3.html

NETSKY ESSENTIAL MIX

Shameboy - Strobot (Netsky Remix) [Dub]
Friction vs Camo & Krooked - Stand Up [Shogun Audio]
Danny Byrd - Ill Behaviour [Hospital]
Die & Interface - Bright Lights (Feat William Cartwright) (Netsky Remix) [Toolroom]
Nu:Tone - Shine In (Feat Natalie Williams) [Hospital]
Netsky - Porcelain VIP [Dub]
Netsky - Do It Do It [Dub]
Netsky - I Refuse (Acapella) [Spearhead]
Brookes Brothers - Beautiful [BBK]
Muffler - Uplifter [Spearhead]
Indivision & Livewire - Irresistible (Feat Nelver) [Dub]
Bcee & S.P.Y. - Is There Anybody Out There? [Spearhead]
Nu:Logic - Bleeper [Hospital]
Brooklyn - With All My Heart [Subtitles]
Chords - Radio [Dub]
Danny Byrd - Tonight (Feat Netsky) [Hospital]
Leftfield - Release The Pressure (Netsky Remix) [Sony]
Danny Byrd - Failsafe (Feat London Elektricity) [Hospital]
Netsky - Everyday [Liqweed Ganja]
Zero 7 - In The Waiting Line (D+B Remix) [Dub]
?????? - Both Sides (Feat Adam Wright) [Grid]
New Zealand Shapeshifter - The Touch (Netsky Remix) [Hospital]
Swedish House Mafia - One (Netsky Remix) [EMI]
Netsky - Pirate Bay VIP [Dub]
Hyperlogic - Only Me (Hamilton Remix) [Tidy]
Danny Byrd - Judgement Day VIP (Feat Cyantific) [Hospital]
Sigma - Paint It Black VIP [Hospital]
Netsky - Tomorrow's Another Dub VIP [Dub]
Sidney Samson - Riverside (Breakage Remix) [Data]
The Bloody Beetroots - Warp (Dirtyphonics Remix) [Ed Banger]
Danny Byrd - We Can Have It All [Hospital]
Burial - Archangel Edit [Hyperdub]
DJ Fresh & Sigma - Lassitude VIP [Bbk]
Netsky - Escape [Hospital]
Commix - Painted Smile [Metalheadz]
Eastcolors - Go To Nowhere [Dub]
Nu:Logic - Bigfoot [Hospital]
Random Movement - Can't Resist (S.P.Y. Remix) [Innerground]
Netsky - Iron Heart [Hospital]
Unicorn Kid - Wild Life (Nu:Tone Remix) [Data]
DJ Fresh & Sigma - Cylon [Bbk]
Agent Alvin - Move [Dub]
S.P.Y. - Go With The Flow [Ram]
Metrik - T 1000 [Viper]
Culture Shock - Cathedral [Ram]
Blokhe4d - The Way Life Used To Be [Dub]
Hamilton - Soundboy [Ram]
Squash - Divine [Cue]
Above & Beyond & Gareth Emery - On A Good Day (J Majik & Wickaman Remix) [Dub]
Metrik - Arrival (Instrumental [Viper]
Spy - By Your Side (Logistics Remix) [Spearhead]
Netsky - Come Back Home [Liqweed Ganja]
Axwell & Sebastian Ingrosso - Together (D+B Remix) [Dub]
Netsky - Rise & Shine [Hospital]
Apex - String Theory [Dub]
DJ Marky & S.P.Y. - Touch Me [Innerground]
Subwave - Road Rage [Metalheadz]
Joe Syntax - Slingshot [Grid]
Pendulum - Witchcraft (Netsky Remix) [Warners]
London Elektricity - The Great Drum & Bass Swindle (Logistics Remix) [Hospital]
Netsky - The Lotus Symphony [White]
Genetic Bros - Uplifting [White]


----------



## ska invita (Jun 12, 2011)

Just in case you havent had enough 94 junglism!  One more on the 94 tip:






Telepathy Vol III February 25th, 1994. Zip file is a whopping 630mb with 14 separate mp3s each averaging about 43 minutes each.

Sets (sound quality in brackets):
 Andy C (very good)
 Ash Attack (poor)
 Brockie (good)
 Cool Hand Flex (very good)
 Devious D (poor)
 Funky Flirt (fair)
 Grooverider (very good)
 Jumpin Jack Frost (very good)
 Kemistry (good)
 DJ Rap (good)
 Randall (good)
 Ray Keith (good)
 Rodney T (fair)
 Val Pachino (fair)
 MCs: Stevie Hyper D, Shabba D, Det, MC MC, Fats, Fantastic

http://www.megaupload.com/?d=TRS90DZB


----------



## stethoscope (Jun 12, 2011)

Fuckin' ell ska - nuff junglism!


----------



## ska invita (Jun 12, 2011)

not sure how good that telepelepathy thing is tbh - had a quick flash and not too great - Kemistry set sounds good though - JJF too. Seems like every dj plays Arsonist twice 


What I would really love to hear, if anyone can find, is some sets from Speed (Bukem and Fabios thing in 94/95/96) and also any early Logical Progressions. Speed was the one regular club I went to regularly - i had the time and devotion in those days!

ETA: Just googled some! Will post if any good


----------



## stethoscope (Jun 12, 2011)

Yeah be nice to hear some Speed sets... only got to a couple in 96 @ Mars.


----------



## ska invita (Jun 12, 2011)

stephj said:


> Yeah be nice to hear some Speed sets... only got to a couple in 96 @ Mars.


 
please share if you can steph.

The only thing I can find is this, which was actually record in Germany I think (speed on tour i guess)

Bukem and Fabio @ Speed 1995 
 Bukem

 Side A

 00:00 Essence Of Aura - So This Is Love [Moving Shadow]
 00:51 Axis - Flutes [Looking Good]
 06:12 Doc Scott - Tokyo Dawn [Earth]
 12:20 Blame & Justice - ??? [Cat No. NEW001]
 17:54 Futurebound - Sorrow [Skanna]
 24:34 PFM - For All Of Us [Good Looking]
 30:57 G-Force - Proximity [Unreleased]

http://www.megaupload.com/?d=HKJFQO7G

 Side B

 00:00 G-Force - Proximity [Unreleased]
 04:25 Lemon D - Going Gets Tough [Prototype]
 08:14 Skin Divers - Size 12 [All Good Vinyl]
 13:02 Hyper On Experience - East Coast Vibez [Moving Shadow]
 18:06 Dave Wallace - Flight [Moving Shadow]
 24:15 JMJ & Flytronix - In Too Deep [Moving Shadow]
 30:58 Seba & Lotek - So Long [Looking Good]
 40:16 Mirage - Personal [Odysee]
 45:18 Photek - The Water Margin (95 VIP Mix) [Unreleased]
 50:24 Funky Technicians - Airtight (remix) [Legend]
 56:48 Forme - New Element [Mo' Wax]

http://www.megaupload.com/?d=2Q99LV8Z 

 Fabio

 Side A

 00:00 Foul Play - Re-Open Your Mind 95 [Moving Shadow]
 03:50 Nemeton - Transamazonia (LTJ Bukem remix) [One Little Indian]
 09:46 Mouly & Lucida - Chilled [Timeless]
 15:40 Carlito - Carlito's Way [Creative Source]
 21:17 PFM - Dreams [Looking Good]
 27:40 Intense - Streams Of Thought [Creative Source]
 35:20 Futurebound - Sorrow [Skanna]
 41:41 Big Bud - Fantasy [Creative Source]
 46:29 Big Bud - Millenium [Creative Source]
 52:27 PFM - One & Only [Looking Good]

http://www.megaupload.com/?d=Z1M4HBRI

[not sure if this link works]

 Side B

 00:00 Intense - Positive Notions [Good Looking]
 04:56 DJ Fokus - On Line [Dee Jay]
 08:15 Model 500 - The Flow (Alex Reece remix) [R&S]
 12:24 Blame - Neptune [Moving Shadow]
 15:54 EZ Rollers - Blow [Moving Shadow]
 24:40 Mystic Moods - Horn Fusion [Mystic Moods]
 30:31 LTJ Bukem - Horizon [Looking Good]
 36:29 Mouly & Lucida - Inertia [Timeless]
 43:26 Aquarius - Drift To The Centre [Looking Good]
 49:02 Justice - Aquisse [Basement]
 53:51 Mouly & Lucida - Spirits [Timeless]

http://www.megaupload.com/?d=JTQLU17B

Some people criticised the whole Speed thing, there was a whole 'intelligent' backlash going on, and also the fact the bar there was so West Endy - thing is the dancefloor was dark and the system loud and clear and the music was the cutting edge whereas elsewhere there was a lot of deadend stereotype jungle going on. It was also the moment where the rave scene retreated into small clubs, which was never going to feel too good.

















Kemi and Storm often played there, and DJ Lee stole the show on more than one occasion...

It became a victim of its own success though, and after a year or so it would be hard to get in, and a lot of people came to watch rather than take part.

IIRC Mars/Milk BAr shut down and it moved round the corner to a new spot called Velvet Rooms on Charing Cross Road, which had nice red drapes throughout - I liked that place. Its not still there is it?


----------



## dynamicbaddog (Jun 13, 2011)

Doctor  P 

TRACKLIST
1.  12th Planet — Reasons (Doctor P Remix)
2.  Aquasky — You Take Me There
3.  Nero — Guilt VIP
4.  Engine Ears — Reach You (Chasing Shadows Remix)
5.  Jack Beats Jack Beats — All Night (Skream Remix)
6.  Redlight Redlight — Source 16
7.  Rosonix & Satelapse — Let’s Go
8.  Âme Strong — Ket Train (Dubstep Mix)
9.  Chase & Status / Noah D — Eastern Jam VIP / Serious VIP
10. Doctor P — Big Boss
11. Doctor P — Big Boss (175 Mix)
12. Doctor P — Sweet Shop (Friction Vs Cameo & Krooked DnB Mix )
13. Brown & Gammon — Lonely Hearts Society
14. Eddie K Minus & Beezy — Activate
15. Statelapse — Breezeblock
16. 16 Bit — Skullcrack
17. 16 Bit — Skullcrack VIP
18. Dark Elixir — C64
19. Kaney — Remake
20. Cookie Monsta — Frontline
21. Kurk Kokaine & Filth Collins — Mainframe
22. Substantial Error & Mr Pace — Knowing
23. Dodge & Fuski — Guettastep
24. Boy Kid Cloud — Flaaavour
25. Example  — Last Ones Standing (Doctor P Remix)
26. Cookie Monsta / Tempa T / Exponaut — Fat Girl Rodeo / Next Hype / E621
27. Doctor P — Tetris


Flux Pavilion

TRACKLIST
Freestylers — Cracks (Flux Pavilion Remix)
Datsik vs. Downlink — Sting
Flux Pavilion — Bass Cannon
Doctor P — Big Boss
Emalkay — Fabrication
M.I.A. — Internet Connection (Flux Pavilion Remix)
dream — Keep Holding On
Flux Pavilion — Lines in Wax (Feat. Foreign Beggars)
Cookie Monsta — Bubble Trouble
Sukh Night, Mensah & Squarewaves — Quad Bikes
Flux Pavilion — Hold Me Close
Freestylers — Frozen (Cookie Monsta Remix)
Skrillex — Cinema
Giant — Dub
Flux Pavilion — I Can’t Stop
Exponaut — E621
16 Bit — SkullCrack
Jamiroquai — Blue Skies (Flux Pavilion Remix)
Slum Dogz — In The Hood
Funtcase — 50 Caliber
Cookie Monsta — Mosh Pit
Nero — Guilt
Mr. Scruff — Get A Move On (Doorly Bootleg)
Unitz — Funky Junky
Roksonix — 2Bad
Flux Pavilion — Haunt You
Doctor P — Sweet Shop (Flux Pavilion Remix)
Doctor P — Watch Out
Eddie K — Activate! (Feat. Breezy)
16 Bit — Frzr9000


----------



## The_Reverend_M (Jun 14, 2011)

Another one from DevNull...

*Grimey 91-92 Hardcore Mix *= http://www.mediafire.com/?kat4sqjm39oj534 (Tracklisting/artwork in the downloadable mp3)


----------



## ska invita (Jun 14, 2011)

^ ^ ^ 
sounding well belgian

wheres the tracklist Rev? I dont see it. Used to love that 'oh man this is really living' tune. balloo jungle book sample


----------



## The_Reverend_M (Jun 14, 2011)

Don't have it downloaded at work but I think it's in the Properties > Summary section somewhere - maybe Title field...?


----------



## The_Reverend_M (Jun 15, 2011)

Raiden - Old Skool Hardcore Mix

Tracklisting – Hypnotist – Pioneers Of The Warped Groove / Trigger – Stratosphere / Rhythm Quest – Closer To All Your Dreams / Altern 8 – Active 8 / Cold Sensation – Control the Universe / Human Resource – Dominator (Joey Beltram rmx) / Quadrophonia – Quadrophonia / Hypnotist – Rainbows in the Sky / Awesome 3 – Dont Go / Dj Edge – Compounded / Rhythm Section – Dream World / Outlander – Vamp / Plexus – Cactus Rhythm / Praga Khan & Jade – Free Your Body / LFO – LFO / Moby – Go / Prodigy – Jericho / Eccentric – Its Brutal / Bizarre Inc. Such a Feeling / Dj’s Unite – Vol.1 / LA Style – James Brown is Dead / DJPC – Innsomniak / Run Tings – Fires Burning / Second Phase – Mentasm / Altern 8 – Fequency

Right clicky: http://www.phuturelabs.com/word/pod.../raiden_paperroundraveanthems_phuturelabs.mp3


----------



## dynamicbaddog (Jun 20, 2011)

a mix by Seffi B 
nuskool and some dubstep

http://soundcloud.com/dj-seffi-b/soundcheck-presents-promo-mix/

1) Quadrophonia - Quadrophonia (Swifty B Remix)
2) Bizarre Inc - Playing With Knives (Swifty B Remix)
3) Deadmau5 - Some Chords (Merlyn's Kaud City Re Edit)
4) Wolfgang Gartner - Illmerica (Merlyn's Kendall Bump Rideout Edit)
5) Factorfunk & Physical Bross Ft. Bassnight V Planet Funk - Chase the Sun
6) Quadrat Beat & Kyla - Back in the Game
7) Chase & Status - Time (Run Riot Remix)
8) Freestylers & Wizard - KillaSound
9) Prodigy - Smack My Bitch Up (Custom BreakZ Remix)
10) Sidewalk & Tune Crashers - Rats N Roll (Destroyers Remix)
11) BreakZhead - CrankShaft
12) Davip - Brick
13) Mars & Xim N Bass - Sorrow
14) Physical Bross - What Your Thing
15) Sidewalk & Tune Crashers - Rats N Roll (Original Mix)


----------



## Apathy (Jun 22, 2011)

*roots reggae*

Manassa Kiss100fm 

http://soundcloud.com/newbeat-mind/manassa-tape-1a
http://soundcloud.com/newbeat-mind/manassa-tape-1b


----------



## ska invita (Jun 22, 2011)

thanks apathy ...i found a bag more tapes over the weekend - another mannaseh and a cracking defection tape  loads of crap too... will up soon

ETA: great tape great selection  - thanks again - whoever it was edited out all the tracks IDs - goes into joey jay on the bside towards the end


----------



## zeedoodles (Jun 22, 2011)

http://soundcloud.com/r_co/jeff-mills-aka-the-wizard-wjlb-detroit-1985

Been playing this on the way in to work today - forgot how much I love the wizard.


----------



## ska invita (Jun 24, 2011)

Marcus Intalex: 21 Years Mix

On the verge of releasing his debut album, '21' (named after the 21 years he's been pushing music forward), on Soul:R this April...Marcus Intalex put together the first chapter of a mix series that defines his 21 years of music. These are some of the records that shaped him, and shaped the Drum & Bass sound, over the last two decades.

'21 Years' : Part One 
.tracklist.

Lark - Tendra 
Vince Watson - Mystical Rhythm 
Rhythm On The Loose - Break of Dawn 
Shades of Rhythm - The Exorcist 
Meat Beat Manifesto - Radio Babylon 
Nightmares on Wax - Aftermath remix 
LFO - Track 4 
Satin Storm - Satin Storm 
Blapps Posse - Bus' It 
Mendoza - Get Raw 
Nasty Habits - Let's Go 
Origination - Make You Wanna Do Right 
Low Key Movements - Ear Drums 
FBD Project - The Core 
Peshay - Sunray (Ruffage Crew Remix) 
Inta Warriors - Vol 2 
Dillinja - Deadly Deep Subs

Part 1 - right click save target as
http://media.soundcloud.com/stream/C372r9fM4JSr?stream_token=TMlMH

The second chapter of Marcus Intalex's '21 Years' mix series, just as his debut LP ('21') lands on shelves. 


.tracklist.

Carl Craig – Crackdown Remix 
Model 500 – Off to Battle 
Rythmn Warfare – Two Notches 
A Guy Called Gerald – Blow Your House Down 
33 1/3 Queen- Searchin 
Neil Howard – The Gathering 
Bizarre inc – Technological 
Virgo – R U Hot Enough 
Metronome – Field of Dreams 
N Joi – Techno Gangsters 
Reel 2 Reel – We Are I.E. 
MI7 – Rocking Down The House 
Congress – Better Grooves 
Dragon Fly – Visions of Rage 
Petra – Just Let Go dub 
KC Flight – Planet E 
Doug Lazy – Let it Roll dub 
Roxanne Shante – Live on Stage 
Rebel MC – Coming on Strong 
Paperclip People – Oscillator

Part 2 -right click save target as 
http://media.soundcloud.com/stream/6eV2mvhE8HSK?stream_token=6unEJ

or stream here
http://soundcloud.com/takako-music/marcus-intalex-21-years-mix
http://soundcloud.com/takako-music/marcus-intalex-21-years-2


----------



## killer b (Jun 24, 2011)

portishead ATP mix

http://illbeyourmirror.com/mixtape/


----------



## dynamicbaddog (Jun 26, 2011)

Blu Mar Ten & InsideInfo - Summer 2011 Promo Mix

http://soundcloud.com/blumarten/summer-2011-mix

Tracklist:

Blu Mar Ten
1. Bcee - Generations
2. Data - Muted
3. Commix - Japanese Electronics
4. Seba - Never Let You Go
5. Seba - Painted Skies
6. Quadrant - Expanse
7. Commix - Bear Music
8. Spirit - Juggernaut
9. Data - Sentinel
10. Kodo - The Jackal
11. Variations - Lurk
12. Break - Freak Test
13. Blu Mar Ten - Five Summers

InsideInfo
1. Icicle - Arrows
2. Teebee - Quiet Moment
3. Noisia & Joe Seven - Ease Fourward
4. Dillinja - Threshold
3. InsideInfo - Bottled
4. Ed Rush & Optical - fixation
5. Chook - You Are All You Have (ft Claudine Muno)
6. Stealth and Coldfusion - Retaliation
7. Apex - Same Old Blues
8. Blu Mar Ten & InsideInfo - Still The One
9. Leftfield - Phat Planet (dnb bootleg)


----------



## ska invita (Jun 27, 2011)

ska invita said:


> thanks apathy ...i found a bag more tapes over the weekend - another mannaseh and a cracking defection tape  loads of crap too... will up soon


Here's the Manasseh tape - on this show its Eddie Joseph (Riz Records co-founder) at the controls playing a very vintage selection:

Eddie Joseph on the Manasseh Show Side A 
http://www.terraincognita.co.uk/radio/Eddie Joseph on the Manasseh Show Side A.mp3
Eddie Joseph on the Mannaseh Show Side B
http://www.terraincognita.co.uk/radio/Eddie Joseph on the Manasseh Show Side B.mp3


----------



## ska invita (Jun 28, 2011)

Aba Shanti Deptford April 1996
"Another Heavy session from Aba Shanti this time we cactch him live in session in Deptford...."
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=CALSNFQZ

More soundsystem tapes than you could ever listen to here btw: http://www.whocorkthedance.com <JA UK Old & New
*
Goldmine*


----------



## The_Reverend_M (Jun 29, 2011)

DJ Yoda - Bestival Mix

Tracklisting:
01 Intro
02 Cashflow (SUBSKRPT remix) - Major Lazer
03 Rock Around The Clock - Big Freedia
04 Who It Be - Polo T
05 Sitargazer - International Velvet
06 Up On The Hill (DJ Yoda edit) - The Bamboos
07 Just One Cut - DJ Yoda & Nick Thayer
08 Now Here's A Funky Beat - Mike 2600
09 Smoke - Busy Signal
10 Wine (Emynd remix) - So Shifty feat. Ward 21
11 Brazilian Rhyme (Danny Krivit re-edit) - Earth, Wind & Fire
12 Superstition (U-Tern & Neighbour remix) - Stevie Wonder
13 Kiss (Kid Cut-Up Bounce Remix) - Prince
14 Freak It All Night - DJ Guy feat. DJ Knowledge
15 Ignition - Downlink
16 Where's My Monkey? - Parker
17 Everywhere (DJ Yoda edit) - Fleetwood Mac
18 Oye - Greenwood Rhythm Coalition
19 Lean Back (Thunderclaps Reboot) - The Thunderclaps
20 The Next Episode (Thunderclaps Reboot) - The Thunderclaps
21 We No Speak Americano - Yolanda Be Cool & DCup
22 Scottieottie - Scott Matelic
23 Here We Go - Jonny Blaze
24 Jumeirah Riddim Sequel - Sticky
25 128 Trek - Zinc
26 Tetris Funk - Martelo
27 Flat Top - Nick Thayer vs Will Styles
28 Who Shot Ya (DJ Yoda UK Funky Mix) - Notorious B.I.G.
29 Kalima Shop Titi - Poirier feat. Boogat
30 The Mucky Wizbang - DJ Moneyshot
31 Bring It Back - 8Ball & MJG feat. Young Dro
32 Gone - Donnis
33 Pon De Floor (Oh Snap!! Soca Roadmix) - Major Lazer	


Here: http://www.mediafire.com/?nwnomyndzyw


----------



## The_Reverend_M (Jun 30, 2011)

Archive of *One In The Jungle* mixes 

http://www.oneinthejungle.com/


----------



## ska invita (Jul 1, 2011)

thats  great REv, many thanks. I can particularly recommend the 4hero show out of that lot - great selection and no mc-ing 
http://www.oneinthejungle.com/mixes/One In The Jungle - 4 Hero - 11.10.1996.mp3

ETA: The Danny Breaks in Newcastle is nasty too <never heard him play before


----------



## porno thieving gypsy (Jul 2, 2011)

wrong thread - moved.


----------



## dynamicbaddog (Jul 2, 2011)

The_Reverend_M said:


> DJ Yoda - Bestival Mix
> 
> 
> Here: http://www.mediafire.com/?nwnomyndzyw


Just listening to this now, he's playing Brixton Jamm next week (supported by Rough Tempo Radio regular  Seffi B, who'll be doing the set I linked to earlier) after hearing the sets I think I'll be there.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 2, 2011)

22 minutes of dissonance from Unity Gain Temple in the form of this Oddcast on Spannered:
http://www.spannered.org/radio/1609/

Tracklisting here though I defy to ID any of them:
Kaija Saariaho – Jardin Secret I
Denis Smalley – Wind Chimes
Thomas Köner – Nival
George Benjamin – Octet
Brian Ferneyhough – Funerailles
Gareth Loy – Nekyia
György Ligeti – Glissandi
Morton Subotnick – Silver Apples of the Moon
Pierre Boulez – Sur incises
Erik Bergman – Silence and Eruptions
Edgard Varèse – 1st interpolation of organized sound (from Déserts)
Arnold Schoenberg – Vorgefühle (from Five Pieces for Orchestra)
Erik Bergman – Triumf att finnas till
Iannis Xenakis – Polytope de Montreal
Jonathan Harvey – Mortuos piango, vivos voco
Anton Webern – Five Pieces for Orchestra, op. 10
Brian Eno – 1/1 from Ambient 1: Music For Airports
Surgeon – Force & Form Remakes (Surgeon Remake 1)
Antony & The Johnsons – Hope There's Someone
Pierre Boulez – Pli selon pli
Storm – No More Words (Part 3)
Jeff Mills – Changes of Life
3MB – Jazz Is The Teacher (Magic Juan Mix)
Basic Channel – Octagon
Thomas Köner – Permafrost
Edgard Varèse – 3rd interpolation of organized sound (from Déserts)
Carl Michael von Hauswolff – A Quite Faster Spirit With Some Low Cyclic Interference
Set Fire To Flames – Holy Throat Hiss Tracts To The Sedative Hypnotic
Peter Warlock – The Shrouding of the Duchess of Malfi
Wendy Carlos – Tron Scherzo
George Crumb – Pastoral Drone
Gustav Mahler – Allegro energico, ma non troppo (from Symphony no. 6 in A minor)
Big Pun – Beware
Dr Dre – Forgot About Dre
N.W.A. – Straight Outta Compton
Bernard Parmegiani – Étude Élastique
Hervé Boghossian – Organe ouvert
Arnold Dreyblatt – Nodal Excitation
T. S. Eliot – The Wasteland
Samla Mammas Manna – Kom Lite Närmare
All Saints – Pure Shores
Olivier Messiaen – Combat de la mort et de la vie (from Les corps glorieux)
Luciano Berio – In ruhig fliessender Bewegung (from Sinfonia)
Edgard Varèse – Density 21.5
Steve Reich – Music for Mallet Instruments, Voices, and Organ
Johann Sebastian Bach – Allemande (from French Suite No. 6 in E major)
Beaks – Crow
Olivier Messiaen – Transports de joie d'un âme devant la gloire du Christ qui est la sienne (from L'Ascension)
Olivier Messiaen – Les Yeux dans les roues (from Livre d'orgue)
Olivier Messiaen – Sortie (le vent de l'Esprit) (from Messe de la Pentecôte)
Pimsleur Language Program – Swedish
Genesis – Dancing With The Moonlit Knight
Hildegard Westerkamp – Delhi B
John Cage – Writing for the Second Time Through Finnegans Wake
Dave Phillips – emf (from IIIII)
Dave Phillips – Untitled (from IIII)
Jeff Wayne – Dead London
Hildegard Westerkamp – Into The Labyrinth
Ono Gagaku Kaï Society – Etenlaku
Keiji Haino, Derek Bailey – Boka Ga NeJirekireru To Ai
Salvatore Sciarrino – Studi per l’intonazione del mare
Karlheinz Stockhausen – Gesang Der Jünglinge
Jean-Claude Risset – Mutations
Giacinto Scelsi – Ko–Tha
Iannis Xenakis – GENDY3
Iannis Xenakis – À R.
George Crumb – Se ha llenado de luces mi corazón de seda (from Ancient Voices of Children)
Alban Berg – Rondo ritmico con introduzione (from Chamber Concerto for Piano and Violin with 13 Wind Instruments)
Bernard Parmegiani – L'oscillée
Harrison Birtwistle – Secret Theatre
Steely Dan – Time Out Of Mind
Anton Webern – Christus factus est (from Five Canons, op. 16)
Borbetomagus – Concordat Jam 12
Ornette Coleman – Tomorrow is the Question
Bertrand Russell – Speaking Personally
Keith Hudson – Part 1-2 Dubwise
Horace Andy – I Feel Good All Over
Linval Thompson – Dubbing Feet
Prince Far I – Cry Tuff And The Originals
Chris Pattern – Alpine Field Recording
Louis Andriessen – Hoketus
Joni Mitchell – Hejira
Monica Zetterlund – Sakta Vi Gå Genom Stan
Carole King – Tapestry
Donald Fagen – Maxine
Toru Takemitsu – Soundtrack from Woman In The Dunes
Caravan – Golf Girl
Einstürzende Neubauten – Trinklied
Burning Spear – Ethiopians Live It Out
Albert Ayler – The Wizard
Caravan – Winter Wine
Luciano Berio – Sequenza XI for guitar
Picchio dal Pozzo – Seppia
Sleepytime Gorilla Museum – The Donkey-Headed Adversary of Humanity Opens the Discussion
Track Ghost – Bee Fiddler
Igor Stravinsky – Ebony Concerto
Mika Vainio – Colour Of Plants
Luciano Berio – Sequenza VII for oboe
Ralph Vaughan Williams – Fantasia On A Theme Of Thomas Tallis
Global Communication – 14:31
Angelo Badalamenti – Audrey's Dance


----------



## porno thieving gypsy (Jul 3, 2011)

thats a load of tracks!


----------



## stethoscope (Jul 4, 2011)

One my favourite mixes of all time: LTJ Bukem - The Rebirth






Tracklist:
1. Axis – One In Ten    
2. G Force – Proximity    
3. Jonny L – Tychonic Cycle    
4. Mystic Moods – Jazz Stepper (Unreleased Mix)    
5. Intense – The Genesis Project (Earl Grey Remix) 
6. Shogun – Nautilus    
7. Ken Ishii – Stretch (Shogun Remix) 
8. Universal – Live Session    
9. Voyager – Hyper Sleep    
10. Seba & Lotek – So Long  

Which is the same tracklist as the first hour of what is his now classic 1996 Essential Mix (but minus Conrad). Still stands up well now - Hyper Sleep is just beautiful <3

Download here.


----------



## killer b (Jul 4, 2011)

i'm no fan of bukem's productions (or the whole logical progression sound), but that '96 essential mix was brilliant. i think conrad may have been what made it so good though... may have to dig it out.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 4, 2011)

i always found bukem a bit 'soft', a bit too jazzy IYKWIM.
Conrad's a great MC though, agreed


----------



## ska invita (Jul 4, 2011)

killer b said:


> i'm no fan of bukem's productions (or the whole logical progression sound)


 
I am  thanks steph - particularly nice on a hot day. Had that Hyper Sleep tune on the Promised Land comp - but it wasnt mine and my mate took it back off me


----------



## stethoscope (Jul 4, 2011)

ska invita said:


> I am  thanks steph - particularly nice on a hot day. Had that Hyper Sleep tune on the Promised Land comp - but it wasnt mine and my mate took it back off me


 
Woah!!!! Spooky!
http://www.urban75.net/vbulletin/th...and-disks)?p=11905594&viewfull=1#post11905594


----------



## ska invita (Jul 4, 2011)

stephj said:


> Woah!!!! Spooky!
> http://www.urban75.net/vbulletin/th...and-disks)?p=11905594&viewfull=1#post11905594












BTW: saw bukem/conrad this Spring in Brigthon and for my money he's still got it


----------



## stethoscope (Jul 4, 2011)

This Doc Scott Mixmag mix also from 96 is wicked too and a bit on the tougher side than Bukem - if anyone wants this I'll rip my CD tonight.


----------



## ska invita (Jul 4, 2011)

Tracklist looks great - I vote yes!


----------



## stethoscope (Jul 5, 2011)

Doc Scott - MixMag Vol 22: Breakbeat Experiments







Tracklist:
1. Jonny L – Tychonic Cycle    
2. DJ Krust – The Last Day   
3. The Art Of Noise – Eye Of A Needle (Lemon D Remix) 
4. Blame & Deep Blue – Re-Transitions     
5. Decoder – Life    
6. Cybotron Featuring Dillinja – Threshold    
7. Adam F – Metropolis   
8. Nasty Habits – Shadow Boxing   
9. DJ Krust – Brief Encounter    
10. Omni Trio – Trippin' On Broken Beats (Carlito Mix) 
11. Decoder – Circuit Breaker    
12. Hokusai – Red Lights    
13. Jonny L – Symbiosis   

Download here.


----------



## magneze (Jul 5, 2011)

Nice one, will give that a listen this afternoon.


----------



## magneze (Jul 5, 2011)

Can't download from that link.


----------



## stethoscope (Jul 5, 2011)

Works ok for me magneze - any preference of alternative filesharer and I'll upload it elsewhere.


----------



## magneze (Jul 5, 2011)

I tried on a different computer and it now works for me too.


----------



## *james* (Jul 5, 2011)

The_Reverend_M said:


> Silly but fun mix from The McMash Clan: http://soundcloud.com/themcmashclan/the-mcmash-clan-mc-carasel-arcadia-glastonbury-2010
> 
> This set is mixed by 3 djs using 4 decks, 2 mixers, Traktor Scratch Pro and NI Maschine. The fantastic MC Carasel (Ambush) is on hosting duties.
> __________________________
> ...


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Jul 7, 2011)

http://www.mixcloud.com/bestimix/bestimix-58-dj-shepdog/

Some quality (although very obvious) old rave tunes on this one. Just the thing for a day like today.


----------



## stethoscope (Jul 7, 2011)

One that you ska pointed me too a while back, was listening to it again today 

A REINFORCED Sound Episode 1 – Tribute to ‘The R’

http://spacebass.wordpress.com/2009/12/24/mix-a-reinforced-sound-episode-1-tribute-to-the-r/

Tracklist:
Internal Affairs – “In My Soul”
Spacelink Remixes – “Timezone”
Tek 9 – “Dem a Gwan Like Dem Know Badness”
Manix – “The X Factor (The Directors Cut)”
Steve Alexander – “The Crafty”
Rufige Kru – “Rollin Like Scottie”
Tek 9 – “You Got To Slow Down”
Arcon 2 – “Unorthodox Activity”
Manix + Rufige Kru – “You Held My Hand”
4Hero – “Students of the Future (Rufige Kru Rmx)”
Alpha Omega – “Nubian Mindz Pt.2″
Manix – “Turn Away Skull (Dub Plate, 10″ Press)”
Sonar Circle – “Free Spirit”
4Hero – “Golden Age (Peace 1000 4Hero Rmx)”


----------



## dlx1 (Jul 7, 2011)

Coped today Billy Nasty 94 July In the Mix 
_Play list Fu(k knows_


----------



## DJ Squelch (Jul 7, 2011)

Nice one dlx, just listening now.


----------



## ddraig (Jul 8, 2011)

stephj said:


> One that you ska pointed me too a while back, was listening to it again today
> 
> A REINFORCED Sound Episode 1 – Tribute to ‘The R’
> 
> ...


 
wow cheers!
zshare never works for me!  says about missing plug in which i try and install and it never manages it


----------



## ska invita (Jul 10, 2011)

If you like electronic music with soul check out this Von D mix recorded off Rinse FM - really interesting new music i think - fella out of France




1) Von D & Lakaye Jolie - From Jupiter to Venus (Daydreaming LP - Boka) 
2) Von D - °°°Everytime ))) Untitled 
3) Dub Mechanics - Frozen Flames (Dub) 
4) Von D ft Warrior Queen - Moon Eclipse (Black Acre) 
5) Dub Mechanics - Under Water City 
6) Von D & Mr Lager ft Phephe - Your My... Riskotheque Remix 
7) Von D & Mr Lager ft Phephe - Your My (Daydreaming LP - Boka) 
8) Von D & Riskotheque - Like a Brid VIP (Dub) 
9) Mr Lager ft Asher Dust - 4 leaf Clover - Von D Remix (Forthcoming Subfreq) 
10) Silkie - Lucky Master (Forthcoming Deep Medi) 
11) Soul Sinners - Azzardo (Dub) 
12)Malilone - LA Push (Forthcoming Lutetia Dubz) 
13) Von D ft Riya - One Day (Daydreaming LP - Boka) 
14) Skream - Filth Silkie Remix (Dub) 
15) Von D ft Phephe - You're the One (Daydreaming LP - Boka) 
16) SIlkie - Get up and Dance (Forthcoming Deep Medi) 
17) Von D ft Phephe - Show me VIP (Dub) 
18) Von D - Asap - (Daydreaming LP - Boka) 
19) Von D ft Foreign Beggars & Spyda - Maximum Boost (Daydreaming LP - Boka) 
20) Silkie Vs Skream - Untitled (Forthcoming Deep Medi) 
21) Vivek - Out Of Reach (Dub) 
22) Riskotheque & Aeolho - The Force (Dub) 
23) SimplexXx - Gettin Ready Drunk (Dub) 
24) Silkie Vs Von D - Snowed In (Forthcoming Deep Medi) 
25) David Boomah - Mission Imposible - Von D Remix (Forthcoming V Recordings)

http://soundcloud.com/vond/von-d-rinse-fm-mix-on-dj-chefs

*a few Silkie tunes on there, who for me can do no wrong...

---

Posted this on another thread, but two really great acid tech mixes out of Holland in a vintage 1991 style

Ferenc
http://soundcloud.com/electropappa-part-2/dance-vacuum-ference-1991
Serge
http://soundcloud.com/electropappa-part-2/dans-vacuum-serge-v-1991




Some context - The Bunker Records Story
http://www.zero-inch.com/blog/The_Bunker_Records_Story_gl03/14020
--



ddraig said:


> wow cheers!
> zshare never works for me!  says about missing plug in which i try and install and it never manages it


 
ill re-up it for you elsewhere when my bastad wifi connection sorts itself  < neighbours BT FON signal keeps messing up my wifi signal 

Theres a part 2 to that reinforced tribute mix as well - will have a dig


----------



## dynamicbaddog (Jul 10, 2011)

Drumstep/dubstep mix

http://soundcloud.com/coryd/june2011-drumstep-dubstep


----------



## stethoscope (Jul 11, 2011)

ska invita said:


> Theres a part 2 to that reinforced tribute mix as well - will have a dig


 
A REINFORCED Sound Episode *2*

http://spacebass.wordpress.com/2010/01/19/reinforced-sound-episode-2/

Tracklist:
G-Force and Seiji – “Clear Vision”
4Hero – “Dauntless (Restless Soul Nova Mix)”
Tek 9 – “Jus’ Can’t Keep My Cool”
Manix – “When You Hold Me Close”
Underground Software – “Music Maker Posse”
Chris Energy – “Around”
Leon Mar – “Da Men Who Fell to Earth”
Fusion Forum – “Vintage Keys (The Art)”
Seiji – “Density”
Immortal Minds – “Me N To You”
Nucleus & Paradox – “This Side of Forever”
Nebula II – “Atheama”
Tek 9 – “It’s London”


----------



## stethoscope (Jul 11, 2011)

ddraig said:


> zshare never works for me!  says about missing plug in which i try and install and it never manages it


 
Check ya pm, ddraig


----------



## ddraig (Jul 11, 2011)

cheers!
above and beyond as always


----------



## dynamicbaddog (Jul 12, 2011)

big tings incoming from James D'ley
 - Vol 5 - Bass for your face
http://soundcloud.com/originalsource/james-dley-vol-5-bass-for-your

Tracklist ::

1. Take me there - Aquasky - Cutline remix- Passenger
2.This is the law - Troublegum - Specimen A remix
3.Midnight Howl - Specimen A - Funkatech
4.Whats going on - Beatniks- Downbeat
5.King yoof VIP - Sub slayers
6.Dont do Dat - B.S.D - Muzikmachine
7. Cous Cous - Colombo - I breaks
8. Bizzare is beatiful - Meat Katie
9.Feeling - Open Cluster remix- STFU records
10.Wake up LA - Far Too Loud- Bazooka Records
11.Emotion - NAPT - Reset mix - Red sugar records
12. Sweet Acid
13.Punk- Refracture-Dusted
14.Brick - Da VIP - Hardcore beats
15. Quadrat beat - Muse
16.Cinema - Skrillek - Remix
17.Hold on tight - Pyramid - White
18.Space Fury - 601 - Passenger
19No Games - Specimen A & Pyramid - Funkatech
20. Aggresivness - Da VIP remix
21: Unkown - Unknown


----------



## dlx1 (Jul 12, 2011)

from tape 
Tony De Vit 40mins kiss
Solid Steel Kiss


----------



## ska invita (Jul 18, 2011)

enjoying this at the mo
Theo Parrish Live @ RBMA, Propaganda Club, Moscow - 10-07-2009
dl
http://www.fullbozman.com/mixes/Theo_Parrish_-_Live_at_Propaganda_2009.07.10-fullbozman.com.mp3
stream here
http://www.fullbozman.com/theo-parrish-live-at-rbma-party


----------



## dynamicbaddog (Jul 24, 2011)

UKF's lastest podcast -  Delta Heavy mix

http://forum.ukfmusic.com/page/podcast
Delta Heavy - Hold Me
Amon Tobin - Surge (16bit Remix)
Doctor P - Watch Out
Skrillex - Ruffneck (Full Flex Mix)
501 - VM3000
Koan Sound - One Hand Clap
Robyn - Call Your Girlfriend (Feed Me Remix)
Breakage - Higher
Jess Mills - Live For What I Die For (Distance Remix)
Jess Mills - Live For What I Die For (Loadstar Remix)
Enei - Movin' Fast
Hamilton - Brainstorm
Delta Heavy - Turbine
Chase & Status feat. Tinie Tempah - Hitz (Delta Heavy Remix)
Mensah, Sukh Knight & Squarewave - Quad Bikes (Delta Heavy Remix)
Skrillex - Scary Monsters And Nice Sprites (Dirtyphonics Remix)
Delta Heavy - Abort (Delta Heavy Electro Edit)
Nero - Doomsday
Pase Rock - Nights (Nadastrom Remix)
Julio Bashmore - Battle For Middle You
Humorous Norwegian Disco Alias - I Work Out
Avicii - Street Dancer (Delta Heavy Remix)
Rockwell - Bitkrush
Sub Focus - Stomp
Phace & Rockwell - No!
Culture Shock - Protection
Delta Heavy - Minus
Example - Stay Awake (Delta Heavy Remix)
Wolfgang Gartner - Ill America (Loadstar Remix)
Dillon Francis & Cory Enemy - Who The Fuck Are You
16bit - Dinosaurs
Nero - Promises (Skrillex & Nero Remix)


----------



## xes (Jul 25, 2011)

Dave Angel & Trevor Rockcliffe @ Obsession 93


And if someone can rattle me out a track list for it, that'd be awesome.


----------



## dlx1 (Jul 26, 2011)

*edit:*
1. Dave Angel @ Dreamscape 6, 1993 
2. Dave Angel @ Obsession 93
same mix  



00:00 




Jeff Mills - Step To Enchantment

11:17  C&P from a youtube Comments

18:25 
21:20 
29:45 


41:10 
wish I found this eary on 



> Tracklist
> 01. Vaporspace - Gravitational Arch Of Ten [Plus 8]
> 02. H&M - 88 [Axis]
> 03. Jeff Mills - The Fuzz (Loophole Mix) [Axis]
> ...


----------



## stethoscope (Jul 26, 2011)

xes said:


> Dave Angel & Trevor Rockcliffe @ Obsession 93




Yeah wicked set 

Grab an mp3 of it here


----------



## xes (Jul 26, 2011)

funnily enough, an mp3 of the set was my next question. (one cropped to fit onto a cd would rule  ) And dlx1, if you got a tracky for this, then that would be sublime. It's one of my favourite sets of all time, and it got wiped off my hard drive a few years ago in a big crash.

"is he man is he god? We don't know!!"

edit- the track at 16:30 is one of my all time favourite tunes. I once spent an entire day pissing people off on a building site by "singing" it all day long after hearing it at a party the weekend before.


----------



## dlx1 (Jul 26, 2011)

Colin Favor Show him in the mix for 30mins  60min show I edited out adds


----------



## dynamicbaddog (Jul 28, 2011)

Pixel Fist (PXLFST) - Summer 2011 MIX 

http://soundcloud.com/pixel-fist/pixel-fist-pxlfst-summer-2011

Pixel Fist - Seduction - Breakbeat Kaos
Hyper - My World (Pixel Fist Remix) - Distinctive
Pixel Fist - Untitled - Dub
Pixel Fist - Arcade - Rottun
Noisia - Gutterpump (Pixel Fist Remix) - SKINT
Pixel Fist - Rock Tha Place - Dub
Pixel Fist - Quadrant - Rottun
Chase & Staus ft Delilah - Time (Pixel Fist Remix) - Dub
Pixel Fist - CPU - Rottun
Pixel Fist - Tweaky - Breakbeat Kaos
Pixel Fist - Talkin Heads - Rottun
Vent - White Out (Pixel Fist Remix) - Hardcore Beats
Muffler - Cybertron (Pixel Fist Remix) - Sub Human


----------



## dynamicbaddog (Jul 28, 2011)

Mix by Cutline

http://forum.ukfmusic.com/page/podcast/12-cutline

01. Aquasky - You Take Me There ft. Diane Charlemagne (Cutline Remix) [Passenger]
02. Subscape - Screw Up [Dub Police]
03. Camo & Krooked - All Fall Down ft. Shaz Sparks [Hospital Records]
04. Chase & Status - Let Me Go ft. Mali (Nero Remix) [Mercury]
05. Hadouken! - Mecha Love (LAXX Instrumental) [EMI]
06. Cutline - Shrink Wrap [CDR]
>>> Robyn - Call Your Girlfriend (Feed Me Remix) [Konichiwa]
07. Foreign Beggars - Still Getting It ft. Skrillex [Never Say Die]
08. ShockOne - Crucify ft. Phetsta (Dubstep Mix) [Viper Recordings]
09. ShockOne - Crucify ft. Phetsta (D&B Mix) [Viper Recordings]
>>> Noisia & Spor - Falling Through [Vision]
10. Camo & Krooked - Breezeblock [Hospital Records]
11. Chase & Status - No Problem [Mercury]
12. The Prototypes - Cascade (Cutline Remix) [Infrared]
13. Nero - Guilt (Culture Shock Remix) [MTA]
14. Nero - Guilt VIP [MTA]
15. Skrillex - First Of The Year [Atlantic]
16. 16bit - FRZR9000 [MTA]
17. Breakage - Hard ft. David Rodigan & Newham Generals (Caspa & The Others Remix) [Digital Soundboy]
18. Feed Me - Blood Red [Mau5trap]
19. Example & Skream - Shot Yourself In The Foot Again [Ministry of Sound]
20. Wolfgang Gartner - Undertaker [Ultra Records]
21. TAI - Big Bass Drum (Bart B More Remix) [OneLove]
22. J Majik & Wickaman - In Pieces ft. Dee Freer (Secret Lemon Project Remix) [Ministry of Sound]
>>> Datsik - Overdose [Rottun Recordings]
23. Flux Pavilion - Bass Cannon [Circus / UKF]
24. Hadouken - Oxygen (Gemini Remix) [UKF]
25. Skrillex - Ruffneck (Flex) [Atlantic]
26. The Streets - In The Middle (Nero Remix) [679]
27. Freestylers - Cracks ft. Belle Humble (Flux Pavilion Remix) [Never Say Die]
28. Medics - Mind Your Own Business [Not Safe For Work]
29. Gemini - Blue [Inspected]
>>> Chase & Status - Eastern Jam [Ram Records]
>>> Caspa - Marmite [Dub Police]


----------



## dynamicbaddog (Aug 1, 2011)

another mix by Cutline
http://soundcloud.com/cutline/cutline-idiosynphonic-mix

01. Feed Me - Strange Behaviour ft. Tasha Baxter
>>> Noisia - Machine Gun (16bit Remix)
02. Katy Perry - E.T. (Noisia Dub Mix)
03. The Others - Break Your Neck ft. Dread MC
04. Cutline - Alive
05. Emalkay - The World ft. Lena Cullen (Trolley Snatcha Remix)
06. Cutline - Shrink Wrap
>>> Emalkay - Fabrication
07. Bill Posters & Deckscar - Feel Good
08. Professor Green - Jungle ft. Maverick Sabre (16bit Remix)
09. Cutline - Error 7381
10. Feed Me - Cloudburn ft. Tasha Baxter
11. Foreign Beggars - LDN ft. Alix Perez
12. The Others - First Flight
13. Black Sun Empire - Cold Crysis
14. Laid Blak - Red (Chasing Shadows Remix)
15. The Others - Planet X
16. Nero - Promises (Nero vs. Skrillex Remix)
17. Spor - Pacifica (Chasing Shadows Remix)
18. Ian Carey - Last Night ft. Snoop Dogg (The Prototypes Remix)
19. Jonny L - Back To The Old Skool (Friction & K-Tee Remix)
20. Sub Focus - World Of Hurt
21. Noisia - Facade VIP
22. BLOCKHE4D - Gutter Queen
23. Mind Vortex - Generator
24. Teebee & Noisia - Shower For An Hour
>>> Chase & Status - Hurt You
25. Rido - Twisted ft. Thomas Oliver
26. Icicle - Top Of The Page
27. Hamilton - Brainstorm
28. Camo & Krooked - Breezeblock
>>> Chase & Status - No Problem


----------



## dynamicbaddog (Aug 2, 2011)

*skrillex essential mix 18/06/2011*

http://thepiratebay.org/torrent/6567131/Skrillex_Essential_Mix_June_18_2011

TRACKLIST FOR THIS SET
01. Skrillex - Ruffneck (FULL Flex) (03:44)
02. La Roux - In For The Kill (Skrillex Remix) (01:59)
03. Doctor P - Watch Out (02:52)
04. Skrillex - True Gangsters (01:43)
05. Flux Pavilion - Bass Cannon (Zomboy Remix) (00:55)
06. Skrillex & Bare Noize feat. Foreign Beggars - Scatta (01:46)
07. Skrillex - First Of The Year (Equinox) (03:12)
08. Kill The Noise - Talk To Me(01:21)
09. Talay Riley - Sergeant Smash (Roksonix Remix) (01:20)
10. Kano - Spaceship (Trolley Snatcha Remix) (01:12)
11. 12th Planet & Juakali - Reasons (Doctor P Remix) (01:07)
12. Robyn - Call Your Girlfriend (Feed Me Remix) (01:59)
13. 16bit - Skullcrack (01:33)
14. Medison feat. Skrein - Harry (Bare Noize Remix) (01:33)
15. Skrillex vs. Pendulum - My Name Is Skrillex vs. Salt In The Wounds (02:28)
16. Doctor P - Sweet Shop (Friction vs. Camo & Krooked Remix) (00:44)
17. Ludacris feat. Mystikal - Move Bitch (01:28)
18. Terravita - Up In The Club (01:58)
19. Skrillex - Ruffneck (Remix) (01:18)
20. The Prototypes - Cascade (00:52)
21. Let Me Clear My Throat (Oldschool Reunion Remix '96) (00:51)
22. Skrillex - Reptile Theme (01:23)
23. The Bloody Beetroots feat. Steve Aoki - Warp 1.9 (00:15)
24. Jackson 5 - I Want You Back (00:14)
25. Major Lazer feat. VYBZ Kartel - Pon De Floor (01:28)
26. Skrillex - Kill Everybody (01:51)
27. iSQUARE - Hey Sexy Lady (Skrillex Remix) (02:26)
28. Skrillex - Scary Monsters And Nice Sprites (02:01)
29. Benny Benassi feat. Gary Go - Cinema (Skrillex Remix) (06:12)


----------



## DJ Squelch (Aug 2, 2011)

Mark Archer (ex Altern 8) @ Replay Festival (De:tuned stage) 22.07.11 http://soundcloud.com/detuned_retrotechno/mark-archer-replayfestival-detuned-stage

streamable only unfortunately but plenty of classics in there to keep you happy

01.everybody - capella 
02.adrenalin - njoi 
03.are you ready to move - p.w.m. 
04.fairy dust - set up system 
05.der akt - absurd 
06.moonwalk - nitrous 
07.get hype - one tribe 
08.the pounder - lloyd owes me a packet 
09.my sound - joey beltram 
10.stratosphere - trigger 
11.circles - john + julie 
12.jam the mace - house sindicate 
13.don't hold back - blapps posse 
14.energy flash - joey beltram 
15.mentasm - second phase 
16.music - sonic solution 
17.technarcy - cybersonik 
18.music and noise - set up system 
19.get down everybody - holy noise 
20.i luv u - tech noise 
21.horsepower - rave signal III 
22.senses - destroyer 
23.charly - prodigy 
24.vamp - outlander 
25.malfunction - njoi 
26.playing with knives - bizarre inc 
27.quadrophonia - quadrophonia 
28.anastasia - t-99 
29.night in motion - cubic 22


----------



## Dr. Furface (Aug 3, 2011)

Seeing as I just posted this on the small labels thread I might as well put it on here as well - http://pontone.pl/not-not-fun-mix/
It's a compilation of tracks by artists on the inter-related Not Not Fun and 100% Silk labels and contains these...

    Jonas Reinhardt Leaving The Touch Taboo (from “Music For The Tactile Dome” LP)
    Xander Harris Fucking Eat Your Face (from “Urban Gothic” LP)
    Dylan Ettinger Lion Of Judah (from “Lion Of Judah” 7″)
    Sand Circles Stellar Waves (from “Midnight Crimes” CS)
    Maria Minerva The Other Side (from “Talinn At Dawn” CS)
    Cankun Kids House (from forthcoming “Jaguar Dance” CS)
    Pedro Magina Kickflip (from “Nineteen Hundred And Eighty Five” CS)
    Ensemble Economique Shacks Built From Plyboard (from “Physical” LP)
    Psychic Reality Fanta (from “Vibrant New Age” LP)
    Peaking Lights Amazing & Wonderful (from “936″ LP)
    Umberto Put Out An APB On Those Bastards (from “Freeze!” 7″)


----------



## magneze (Aug 3, 2011)

DJ Squelch said:


> Mark Archer (ex Altern 8) @ Replay Festival (De:tuned stage) 22.07.11 http://soundcloud.com/detuned_retrotechno/mark-archer-replayfestival-detuned-stage
> 
> streamable only unfortunately but plenty of classics in there to keep you happy
> 
> ...


Nice one, listening now. Looks great.


----------



## dynamicbaddog (Aug 3, 2011)




----------



## dlx1 (Aug 3, 2011)

The 180 LX of The Orb The 3 Hour Mix for The 180 on Music for Listeners 
http://www.the180.info/

Off to sit in Garden. Sun, Cup Tea, Orb


----------



## ska invita (Aug 3, 2011)

dlx1 said:


> The 180 LX of The Orb The 3 Hour Mix for The 180 on Music for Listeners
> http://www.the180.info/
> 
> Off to sit in Garden. Sun, Cup Tea, Orb


 
im there too - sounding great - Orb still got it [well, its mainly old unreleased material but anyhow]- perfect end to a sweaty day


----------



## killer b (Aug 3, 2011)

apparently, if you paste your soundcloud link into this website, you can download the track...

http://offliberty.com/

altern8 mix looks wicked.


----------



## Dan U (Aug 3, 2011)

Mix by my mate

http://soundcloud.com/ben-junction-box/the-incident-on-the-14th-green

Tracklisting ...

A Certain Ratio - Sesame Apriti - Corco Vado
The Techno Twins - Donald & Julie Go Boating
David Bowie - Station To Station
Brian Auger & Julie Tippets - Git Up
Sea Level - Fifty Four
Traesko - Cubacumba
Robert Wyatt - To Mark Everywhere
John Martyn - Smiling Stranger
Space Dimension Controller - The Love Quadrant
LAX - I Don't Wanna Be Under Cover
Chris & Cosey - Walking Through Heaven
Neu! - E-Musik
Roxy Music - Editions Of You
War - Gypsy Man
Esther Phillips with Beck - Pure Natural Love
Rufus feat. Chaka Khan - Rufusized
Inner Vision - Electric Games
Peter Green - White Sky (Love That Evil Woman)
Ganymed - It Takes Me Higher
Gene Clark with The Gosdin Brothers - Keep On Pushin'
David Crosby - I'd Swear There Was Somebody Here
Giorgio Moroder - Chase
John Baker - Boys & Girls
Gonzalez - Ain't No Way To Treat A Lady


----------



## ska invita (Aug 3, 2011)

Clairevoyants - Rinse FM style house - Ibiza special - balmy selection - very nice
http://podcast.dgen.net/rinsefm/podcast/Clairvoyants300711.mp3

ETA: just caught myself enjoying this - must be getting old  ten years ago wouldnt have stood a chance


----------



## bmd (Aug 4, 2011)

Really like this mix by Leftside Wobble, check the William Devaughn tuuuuuunnnne.


----------



## dynamicbaddog (Aug 9, 2011)

http://djtwistaraveandbass.libsyn.c...ythm-nu-rave-com-awards-promo-mix-august-2011

*DJ TWISTA 3 HOUR  RAVE AND BASS MIX*

*01 - Ellis Dee & Twista - Rockin Music (Uplifting Rhythm Dub)*
*02 - The Flashback Project feat. MC Twilight - 'Moonstompin' (Uplifting Rhythm Dub)*
*03 - The Flashback Project - 'Moonstompin' (Franci$co Rmx) (Uplifting Rhythm Dub)*
*04 - Dub Elements - Future Anthem*
*05 - Cut & Run - Zelda (Cut & Run dub)*
*06 - The Flashback Project feat. Twilight & Dennean - 'Release Me Now' (Riot Akt Electro Remix) (Uplifting Rhythm 002)*
*07 - Ramos & Supreme - Crowd Control (Refracture Electro Remix) (Uplifting Rhythm 002)*
*08 - Kid Digital feat. Profit - Done With That (Hardcore Beats Dub)*
*09 - Davip - Take A Chance*
*10 - Tomb Crew - Ode To Tom And Jerry (blackbutter dub)*
*11 - Davip feat. Kyla - Borderline (Aggresivnes Remix)*
*12 - Disk Error - The Boss Is Back*
*13 - Harmonee & X Static - The.Rolla (Uplifting Rhythm 001)*
*14 - Aggresivnes - Rhythmic selection*
*15 - Dj Twista Elevate (Uplifting Rhythm 001)*
*16 - Baxta - Connection*
*17 - Schema - Wait No More (Sub Slayers Dub)*
*18 - rusko - kumon kumon*
*19 - 601 - Brothers & Sisters*
*20 - Nas & Damien Marley - As We Enter (RackNRuin remix)*
*21 - Bill Vega & New Decade - Head Rush*
*22 - Calvin Harris - Feel So Close (Nero Remix)*
*23 - Rudimental - Speeding (Dodge & Fuski Remix)*
*24 - noisia - gutterpunk (pixel fist remix) (twista edit)*
*25 - racknruin - Pull Up That*
*26 - chase & status - time*
*27 - chase & status - time (Rocket Pimp Dubstep Remix)*
*28 - pyramid - cruel*
*29 - 601 - This Years Champion*
*30 - Aquasky - Take Me There*
*31 - Crystal Distortion - Strings Of Vice (High Rankin Remix)*
*32 - flux pavillion - bass cannon*
*33 - dj fresh - louder (doctor p & flux pavillion remix)*
*34 - dj fresh - louder (herve remix)*
*35 - racknruin - Mindscape*
*36 - Ellis Dee & Twista - Touch me (Sub Slayers Dub)*
*37 - Ellis Dee & Twista - Touch me (Rocket Pimp Dubstep Remix) (Sub Slayers Dub)*
*38 - Yogi ft Ayah Marar - Follow You (Trolley Snatcha Remix) (ministry of sound dub)*
*39 - Ramos & Supreme - Crowd Control (The Boogeyman & Haylo Dubstep Remix) (Uplifting Rhythm 003)*
*40 - Ramos & Supreme - Crowd Control (Dj Twista Future Jungle Mix) (Uplifting Rhythm 003)*
*41 - Freestylers - Frozen*
*42 - Ellis Dee & Twista - Entertainment At Its Best (Uplifting Rhythm Dub)*
*43 - The Flashback Project - Release Me Now (Uplifting Rhythm 002)*
*44 - Schema - Move (Sub Slayers Dub)*
*45 - Dj Twista - Break (Uplifting Rhythm 001)*
*46 - dr dubbz - deadmice*
*47 - Rhythm section - atomic (ellis dee & twista remix) (y4k)*
*48 - sy kick - nasty (dj twista remix)*
*49 - Benny Benassi - Cinema (Skrillex Remix)*
*50 - Liquid-8 - The One (Sanxion Remix)*
*51 - Ramos & Supreme - Crowd Control (Harmonee Rave Breaks Remix) (Uplifting Rhythm 003)*
*52 - Skream - Hats Off*
*53 - Jakwob Right Beside You (DJ Fresh Future Jungle Remix)*
*54 - Herve - Together (DJ Fresh Future Jungle Mix)*
*55 - cassius - i 3 u so (skream remix)*


----------



## The_Reverend_M (Aug 9, 2011)

Haven't listened yet but Zinc doing a '95 jungle set here: http://soundcloud.com/benji-b/dj-zinc-back-to-95-jungle-set


----------



## The_Reverend_M (Aug 10, 2011)

Nolige // Themed Classics Mix ['93 - '94]

*Tracklisting:* 

01. Deep Blue - Helicopter - Moving Shadow 
02. Johnny Jungle - Flammable - Suburban Base 
03. Origin Unknown - Valley Of The Shadows - RAM Records 
04. Hyper On Experience - Lord Of The Null Lines [Foul Play Remix] - Moving Shadow 
05. Remarc & Lewi Cifer - Cape Fear - Dollar Records 
06. DJ Hype - The Chopper - Suburban Base 
07. Boogie Times Tribe - The Dark Stranger [Q-Bass Remix] - Suburban Base 
08. Johnny Jungle - Johnny - Face Records 
09. Bizzy B - Weekend [Dubplate Remix] - Big City Records 
10. Uncle 22 & Navigator - Choose One [Part 1] - Pure NRG 
11. Jo - R Type - Awesome Records 
12. DJ Ron & E.Q.P. – Crackman The Return - Rough Tone Recordings 
13. Gappa G & Hyper Hyper - Information Centre [Ron Remix] - Entity Records 
14. Subnation - Scotties Sub - Mercyless Records 
15. Subnation - Scottie [Remix] - Future Vinyl 
16. Remarc & Lewi Cifer - Ricky - Dollar Records 
17. Dubtronix - Screwface 2 [GE Real Remix] - Sub Assertive Sounds 
18. Plasmic Life - Death Trip - Brain Records

Here: http://www.mediafire.com/?w2bw2v7qy8lcstr


----------



## dynamicbaddog (Aug 12, 2011)

Elite Force Live 2 Hour Mix from the London Boat Party!

http://soundcloud.com/elite-force/elite-force-live-the-london


----------



## dynamicbaddog (Aug 12, 2011)

my good pal DJ Mezza with his August breakbeat mix
http://soundcloud.com/clovis1972/august-11


----------



## dynamicbaddog (Aug 19, 2011)

_1990 - 1991 Mix By DJ Lipmaster Mark (Rat Pack)_
_http://soundcloud.com/ratpack/1990-1991-mix_
Track List: 1. Energy Flash - Beltram 2. Spectrum - Brazil 3. Champion Sound - Beltram 4. Cybersonik - Technarchy 5. Outlander - The Vamp 6. Razor Boy & Mirror Man - Beyond Control 7. M-D-EMM - Get Down 8. Holy Noise - Father Forgive Them 9. Homeboy Hippie Funky Dredd - Total Confusion 10. Sonic Experience - Protein 11. Hackney Hardcore - Dancehall Dangerous 12. Dragon Fly - Visions Of Rage 13. Dr Baker - Kaos 14. GTO - Pure 15. Human Resource - Dominator 16.Meat Beat Manifesto - Radio Babylon


----------



## The_Reverend_M (Aug 21, 2011)

Vinyl Junkie & The DJ Producer - Underground Old Skool
_"Me and my good friend The DJ Producer... Just havin a little mix back in 2003. Strictly Old Skool and strictly "No Anthems". For the Old Skool purists amongst you... We've been threatening to do part 2 ever since... But it will happen soon. I promise!!!"_


TRACKLIST
Plastic Jam – Made In Two Minutes (Instrumental Mix) 
Rhythm Section – Circuit Breaker 
Rum & Black – Fuck The Legal Stations 
Cosmo & Dibs – Oh So Nice 
Toxic – Original Style 
Confusion Club – Move 
New Atlantic – Yes To Satan 
Rum & Black – Tablet Man 
Dune – Too Much 
Liquid Crystal – Inner Sense 
DJ Mash & PHP – Belgium Calling 
Project 1 – Smokin Chalice 
Phuture Assassins – Phuture Assassins Theme 
Zero B - Module 
Dragon Fly – Visions Of Rage 
Urban Shakedown – Ruff Justice 
Destruction Production – Best Mindfuck Yet 
EOAD – Ecstasy On A Dream 
Phantasy & Carl Cox – Jepron 
Unity – Unity (FSOL Remix) 
Front Line – Front Line 
A-Sides – Brothers In Arms 
The Nightbreed - Psychotic 
Origination – Breakdown 
Baby D – Let Me Be Your Fantasy (Acen Remix) 
Oz Beat – Oz Beat

Here: http://soundcloud.com/djvinyljunkie/vinyl-junkie-the-dj-producer#


----------



## ska invita (Aug 22, 2011)

looks ace rev, but definitely some anthems on there! This was one of our favourite of favourites


----------



## The_Reverend_M (Aug 22, 2011)

I guess he just meant nowt that would appear on "Ministry of Sound's Top 100 Rave Anthems EVER! (part 43)"


----------



## ska invita (Aug 22, 2011)

Just being a pedant - dont mind me! (Ruff Justice and Made In Two Minutes  are definitely anthem material though!)


----------



## Apathy (Aug 22, 2011)

used to love dj producer mixtapes back in the day  top dj, love the tracklist too, right up my street


----------



## DJ Squelch (Aug 23, 2011)

Andrew Weatherall & Ivan Smagghe Back 2 Back Live @ Nest, London, England - 24-06-2011 - 3hrs
http://soundcloud.com/r_co/andrew-weatherall-ivan-smagghe


----------



## ska invita (Aug 27, 2011)

Break and Die:

Break & Die-Slow Down Vip-Symmetry
Dose & Prolix-No-One Else-White
Rido-Core-Metalheadz
Critical Impact-Only Girl-White
Villiem-Do You I Wanna-Symmetry
Break-I’m Waiting-Symmetry
Joker Ft. William Cartright-Lose Control [Interface Rmx]
Critical Impact-Shanghai Killer-White
Break & Die-Skip Rope-Symmetry
Enei Ft.Riya-No Fear-Critical
Break & Die-Grand Funk Hustle-Digital Soundboy
A Sides-One Dj-Clear Skyz
Break-Something New-Symmetry
Krust-Transparency-Rebel Instinct
Silent Witness-Sun Stroke-Triple Seed
Sato-Clap Your Hands-White
Spin Line-Untitled-White
Ed Solo & Deekline Ft.Darrison-English Queens
Goldie-We Are The Cool-Metalheadz

Says hype, but they were standing in for him:
http://uploaded.to/file/xn3jrsgt/DjHype_Kiss100_2011_08_04_qrip.mp3


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Aug 27, 2011)

http://www.future-past.org/category/mixes/

Came across this site which has absolutely loads of classic techno sets on.


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 29, 2011)

Charlie McCann - A Turbulent Version:
http://www.thisisourhouse.org/2011/08/guest-mix-charlie-mccann-a-turbulent-version/

01. Jah Shaka – Zion I
02. Prince Far I & The Arabs – Deadly Command
03. Don Carlos – Dub Me Nice
04. Colin Joseph – The Truth Dub
05. Linval Thompson – Jah it the Conquerer Dub
06. Frankie Paul – Worries in the Dance
07. Kalbata & Mix Monster – Sugar Plum Dub
08. Collins Music Wheelers – Collins Ghost
09. Carol Kalphat, Doctor Pablo & The Cry Tuff Allstars – African Medley
10. Michael Palmer – Don’t Smoke the Seed Version
11. Prince Douglas – March Down Babylon Dub
12. Bunny Wailer – Rise & Shine Dub
13. Congo Ashanti Roy/ Singers & Players – Bloodshed Dub
14. Keith Hudson – Be What You Want to Be
15. Ras Michael & The Sons Of Negus – Black Vibes
16. Roots Radics Band – Whip Them
17. Scientist – Dangerous Match One
18. Aswad – Dub Fire
19. Freddie McGregor – I’m a Revolutionist


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 29, 2011)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> http://www.future-past.org/category/mixes/
> 
> Came across this site which has absolutely loads of classic techno sets on.


check out andrew weatherall's bloodsugar mixes there - lots of good minimal from mid 90s


----------



## The_Reverend_M (Sep 14, 2011)

*Mr. Thing* (ex-Scratch Perverts) and friends give you *hip-hop* mixtapes year by year from 1979 up until 1996 (the latest one uploaded - more years to come!): http://www.classicmaterial.co.uk/mixes/


----------



## ItWillNeverWork (Sep 14, 2011)

This is pretty nifty.


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 14, 2011)

this is way better:

though neither of them are mixes


----------



## Dan U (Sep 14, 2011)

load of mixes on an house/acid/techno tip from a small festival in the south west

chris lib, rackitt, diy, gizelle, uglyfunk

http://www.tophatsoundsystem.com/love4life/index.php

i think JE:5 posts on here?


----------



## dynamicbaddog (Sep 15, 2011)

Tony Modestep says listen to this mix  because 1.) It's fucking SICK and 2.) If you don't, a Serbian man will come for your firstborn child.

http://www.mixcloud.com/dubstepmusi...idget&utm_medium=web&utm_campaign=flash_links


----------



## ska invita (Sep 19, 2011)

v v sweet:







A mixtape of the Great Sugar 'Papa Honey' Minott. 
We would like to pay Respect to the figure of this great singer, producer and human being... 
R.I.P.!

Manel & Raül

TRACKLIST:

1. Dancehall Style 
2. Cell Block One 
3. Upon di Level 
4. Willow Tree 
5. Rhytmatic 
6. Jah Jah Children 
7. Chatty Chatty Mouth 
8. Oh Mr. Dc 
9. Never Gonna Give Jah Up 
10. No Vacancy 
11. Strictly Sensi 
12. Fisherman 
13. Hang On Natty 
14. Herbman Hustling 
15. Dancehall Business 
16. Dance Hall We Deh 
17. Roof Over My Head 
18. Rough Ole Life 
19. Jah Is On My Side 
20. Nah Follow No Fashion 
21. A True 
22. Uptown Girl 
23. Easy Squeeze 
24. Rough Ole Life versión 2 
25. Babylon 
26. Gambling 
27. Nice It Up 
28. Vanity version 
29. Vanity 
30. Conquer Me

http://soundcloud.com/dancecrashersound1/tribute_to_sugar_minott


----------



## ska invita (Sep 19, 2011)

The_Reverend_M said:


> *Mr. Thing* (ex-Scratch Perverts) and friends give you *hip-hop* mixtapes year by year from 1979 up until 1996 (the latest one uploaded - more years to come!): http://www.classicmaterial.co.uk/mixes/


thanks a lot for this - chris read is a mixtape monster


----------



## moody (Sep 20, 2011)

DJ Squelch said:


> Andrew Weatherall & Ivan Smagghe Back 2 Back Live @ Nest, London, England - 24-06-2011 - 3hrs
> http://soundcloud.com/r_co/andrew-weatherall-ivan-smagghe


Well done my son, you've made my day, seen both dj several times and been dissapointed but this mix kicks arse.


----------



## ska invita (Sep 21, 2011)

^^Anyone been to this Nest place? Being in Dalston I'm sure hipster-slagging is a given, but besides that...


----------



## ska invita (Sep 22, 2011)

*Thought this might be of interest to someone:*

Worldwide – 2011-09-21 – Gilles Peterson Guest Thom Yorke

Thom Yorke returns as Gilles’s special studio guest this week, and he brings with him an exclusive Jamie xx remix of Radiohead as well as the new remix album due for release next month!
The two go back to back for the whole show, and touch on everything from Berliners Modeselektor and Anstam’s dark beats, through to Footwork from DJ Slugo and some classic Bristol swag from Massive Attack. But not before dipping into classic US Jazz from Duke Ellington and Bossa Nova from Segio Garcia.
Radiohead fans and music lovers alike, this show is not to be missed!

Yann Tomita – We Travel The Space Ways [Sony Japan]
BLO – Chant To Mother Earth [EMI Nigeria]
Radiohead – Little By Little (Caribou Remix) [XL]
Virgo Four – It’s A Crime (Caribou Remix) [Rush Hour]
Lukid – Spitting Bile [Glum]
Kode 9 – Neon Red Sun [Hyperdub]
Jai Paul – Btstu [XL]
Frank Minion – Flaminco Sketches [Bethlehem]
Duke Ellington – Skin Deep Live At Newport 1956 [Legacy]
Steve Reid – Lionds of Judah (Kieran Hebden Re-edit) [Unreleased]
Anstam – Baldwin [50 Weapons]
Modeselektor – White Flash (feat. Thom Yorke) [BPitch Control]
Modeselektor – Hasir [BPitch Control]
Radiohead – Bloom (Mark Pritchard Remix) [XL]
Africa Hitech – Out In The Streets [Warp]
DJ Slugo – Juke Me From The Back Low [Subterranean Playhouse]
Barry Miles – Magic Theatre [London Records]
Radiohead – Ferral [Radiohead]
Radiohead – Ferral (Lone Remix) [XL]
Radiohead – Bloom [Radiohead]
Julio Bashmore – Chazm [Ten Thousand Yen]
William Basinski – The Disintegration Loops [2062]
Thom Yorke – The Eraser [XL]
Baden Powell & Vinicius de Moraes – Canto De Ossanha [Jag]
Sérgio Ricardo – Conversação De Paz [Equipe]
Thundercat – Daylight [Brainfeeder]
Flying Lotus – Gng Bng [Warp]
Flying Lotus – …And The World Laughs With You (feat. Thom Yorke) [Brainfeeder]
Thom Yorke, Burial & Four Tet – Ego [Text]
Massive Attack – Five Man Army [Virgin]
Radiohead – Bloom (Jamie xx Remix) [XL]
Radiohead – Give Up The Ghost (Thriller Houseghost Actress Mix) [XL]

http://ul.to/gyo4ak4r/Worldwide_GillesPeterson_2011_09_21_qrip.mp3


----------



## dynamicbaddog (Sep 23, 2011)

20 minute  140 mash up from James D'Ley

http://soundcloud.com/jamesdley/james-dley-20-minutes-for-the


----------



## killer b (Sep 23, 2011)

dk & skream solid steel from last month. half decent looking disco selection from skream...

http://www.mixesdb.com/db/index.php/2011-08-26_-_DK,_Skream_-_Solid_Steel


----------



## killer b (Sep 23, 2011)

the zed bias tune (second track on the mix) is fucking ace. more like that please?


----------



## Threshers_Flail (Sep 23, 2011)

ska invita said:


> *Thought this might be of interest to someone:*
> 
> Worldwide – 2011-09-21 – Gilles Peterson Guest Thom Yorke



Listened to this yesterday, was quality. New Four Tet Fabriclive is good too.


----------



## stethoscope (Sep 23, 2011)

killer b said:


> the zed bias tune (second track on the mix) is fucking ace. more like that please?



Good innit. Longtime fan of Zed anyway (ever since he one day walked into a record shop I used to visit occasionally clutching a plate of Neighbourhood and blew us all away with it).


----------



## blairsh (Sep 23, 2011)

A recent Signal Flow podcast by Tense.http://satanicalbotsritual.wordpress.com/2011/08/28/signal-flow-podcast-30-tense/

Hardcore nails.


----------



## dynamicbaddog (Sep 24, 2011)

Ceos & Arcee Riot Music (140 mix)
http://soundcloud.com/downbeat-1/ceos-arcee-riot-music-the-140

01.Donae'o - Riot Music (Skream Remix) - Digital Soundboy 
02.RackNRuin - Mindscape - Sub Slayers 
03.Baxta - Connection - Cheap Thrills! 
04.DJ Fresh - Arkanoid - Ram Recordings 
05.601 - Heat - Passenger Dub 
06.601 - Pressure (Let-It-Go) - Passenger Dub 
07.Pyramid - Ready For Blast Off - Funkatech 
08.Dopamine - Hold You (Rennie Pilgrem Vs Pyramid Remix) - TCR Dub 
09.Ellis Dee & DJ Twista feat. Marie Louise - Touch Me - Sub Slayers 
10.601 - This Year's Champion - Passenger 
11.Emeli Sande - Heaven (Pyramid Refix) - Free Download 
12.601 - Brothers & Sisters - Passenger 
13.Afghan Headspin - Bang Spanner (601 Remix) - Rocstar 
14.Colombo - Manga - IBreaks 
15.Emalkay feat. Rod Azlan - Flesh & Bone - Dub Police 
16.601 - Space Fury - Passenger 
17.601 - The Game - Downbeat 
18.Sike Feat. Rachel Wallace - Lost In A Daze (Sanxion Remix) - Warehouse Wax Dub 
19.Emalkay - Crusader - Dub Police Records 
20.Baxta - Power House - Cheap Thrills!


----------



## ska invita (Sep 25, 2011)

Heres a bunch of 4hero R Solution 1998-2001 radio shows ive ripped off tape and stuck up on my blog. Link for stream and download:
http://mikusmusik.blogspot.com/2011/09/dusty-tapes-r-solution-marc-mac-dego.html


> *Dusty Tapes: R Solution - Marc Mac, Dego, Kirk Degiorgio, IG Culture, Phil Asher + Patrick Forge*
> 
> ________________________________________________________
> 4 Hero - World Wide - Sides A + B
> ...


----------



## killer b (Sep 25, 2011)

what era are the cassettes ska?


----------



## killer b (Sep 25, 2011)

whoops, i see you give more info on the blog... soz.


----------



## dynamicbaddog (Sep 25, 2011)

the wait is over..

http://soundcloud.com/scoundrel/back-brownstock

the Scoundrel is back.

1 Deadmau5 - Raise Your Weapon (Noisia Remix) 
2 Flux Pavilion - Bass Cannon 
3 Leftfield - Phat Planet (Kouncilhouse Remix) 
4 Nero - Crush On You 
5 Skrillex - First Of The Year (Equinox) 
6 Zomboy - Game Time 
7 The Jungle Brothers - Jungle Brother (Urban Takeover mix) 
8 Chase And Status - Smash TV 
9 Danny Byrd - Ill Behaviour 
10 Mike Snow - Black & Blue (Netsky Remix) 
11 Dirtyphonics - Vandals 
12 Ellie Goulding - Starry Eyed (Excel Remix) 
13 DJ Friction vs Camo & Krooked and Dynamite MC - Stand Up 
14 Futurebound - Blind Cobblers Thumb (Tantrum Desire Remix) 
15 Audio - Prototype 
16 Sub Focus - Rock It 
17 Doctor P - Sweet Shop (Friction Vs Camo & Krooked Remix) 
18 Noisia - Foreign Beggars: Contact (Noisia Remix) 
19 Chase & Status feat. Liam Bailey - Blind Faith (Loadstar Remix) 
20 Calvertron - R U Ready? 
21 Skrillex - Scary Monsters And Nice Sprites (Dirtyphonics Remix) 
22 Genetic Bros - Apollo 
23 Nero - Me And You (Dirtyphonics Remix) 
24 Drumsound & Bassline Smith - Killa DJ 
25 Sub Focus - Timewarp 
26 Aphrodite - Ganja Man [feat. Deadly Hunta] 
27 The Cataracs - Bass Down Low (??? Re-Edit) 
28 Danny Byrd - Hot Fuzz (featuring Tomahawk) 
29 Matrix and Futurebound - Knite Riderz (Ft. MC Spyda) 
30 Danny Byrd - Red Mist VIP 
31 B.R.E.E.D. - Guttersnipe 
32 Rusko - Hold On (SubFocus Remix) 
33 Smart E - Found A Cafe (Certified Sickness 2011 Remix) 
34 DJ Fresh - Louder (Drumsound & Bassline Smith) 
35 Faith No More - Epic 
36 Eric Prydz - Niton (The Reason) (Sigma Remix) 
37 Daft Punk - Aerodynamic (Specimen A & James Dley Remix)


----------



## ska invita (Oct 1, 2011)

I really like VIVEK - deep medi sound - link includes audio or video of the set
http://boilerroom.tv/v-i-v-e-ks-50-min-mix/

00:14 VIVEK - ? 
02:54 VIVEK - Sirens 
06:28 ? 
08:55 VIVEK - Asteroids 
10:15 Skream - Trapped In A Dark Bubble 
12:56 VIVEK - Trinity 
15:37 Commodo - Uprising 
19:10 Goth-Trad - Sunbeam 
20:58 VIVEK - Big Bang 
24:59 VIVEK - Out Of Reach 
27:12 DJ Madd - Someone (Breakage Remix) 
29:26 Pinch - Swish 
32:06 J:Kenzo - The Roteks VIP 
34:21 Consequence - Injunction 
37:01 VIVEK - Motherland VIP 
39:15 ? 
42:22 VIVEK - Eyes Down 
44:36 VIVEK - Diablo 
46:50 VIVEK - Feel It 
49:35 Johnny Osbourne - Fally Rankin (VIVEK Dub Version)


----------



## ska invita (Oct 1, 2011)

.


----------



## Numbers (Oct 1, 2011)

ska invita said:


> v v sweet:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Absolutely loving this at the moment ska, perfect for the garden this afternoon.


----------



## ska invita (Oct 1, 2011)

Lovely Louie Vega mix here, taken from local Ibiza radio I think, really helping me today this one! LV is in a league of his own IMO - would love to see him play live one of these days...






LINK


----------



## dynamicbaddog (Oct 2, 2011)

bbq beats

The SickBot LIVE At Cyclone Presents BBQ Bouncy Beats N Bass! @ The Highbury Barn, Gt. Cornard, Suffolk. 01/10/11 

http://soundcloud.com/sickbot/the-s...cloud.com/sickbot/the-sickbot-live-at-cyclone


----------



## ska invita (Oct 6, 2011)

ROdigan live at hte boiler room - video with perfect audio < great fun < plate after plate
http://boilerroom.tv/david-rodigans-live-in-the-boiler-room/


----------



## dynamicbaddog (Oct 7, 2011)

James D'Ley - All Killer No Filler 30 minute preview

http://soundcloud.com/jamesdley/all-killer-no-filler-30-min


----------



## ska invita (Oct 9, 2011)

Quest B2B Silkie live session - just love this (musical) direction in dubstep
http://www.boilerroom.tv/quest-b2b-silkies-65-min-mix/
video and audio


----------



## ddraig (Oct 10, 2011)

nice
ta


----------



## ska invita (Oct 10, 2011)

ddraig said:


> nice
> ta


apart from some show off dancing at the back its a good watch!!


----------



## ddraig (Oct 10, 2011)

yeah! interesting tunes and watching again, was v late to bed  
love how the dj's were into it
felt sorry for them sweating like mad tho!


----------



## stethoscope (Oct 10, 2011)

ska invita said:


> ROdigan live at hte boiler room - video with perfect audio < great fun < plate after plate
> http://boilerroom.tv/david-rodigans-live-in-the-boiler-room/



Enjoyed this. The guy who introduces Roddy is Isaac Natural who hosts some excellent shows on Concious.


----------



## ska invita (Oct 10, 2011)

ddraig said:


> yeah! interesting tunes and watching again, was v late to bed
> love how the dj's were into it
> felt sorry for them sweating like mad tho!


haha, yep that happens to me all the time. giving up sleep for funk!
It was nice to see Silkie (the skinier one) in action, jumping all over the shop. At least half the tunes played in that are his own productions - a real talent i think



stephj said:


> Enjoyed this. The guy who introduces Roddy is Isaac Natural who hosts some excellent shows on Concious.


thanks steph - i really should try and listen to Conscious more - not had the best experience with it so far - will try again.

Also from that evening was Fatman sound - which was lots of fun - recommended
http://www.boilerroom.tv/fatman-international-sound-live-in-the-boiler-room/
and Saxon, which was a less well tempered session
http://www.boilerroom.tv/saxon-sound-international-live-in-the-boiler-room/


----------



## The_Reverend_M (Oct 10, 2011)

ska invita said:


> Quest B2B Silkie live session - just love this (musical) direction in dubstep
> http://www.boilerroom.tv/quest-b2b-silkies-65-min-mix/
> video and audio



Quest B2B Silkie was one of my highlights of Outlook Festival


----------



## Mapped (Oct 10, 2011)

Haven't paid too much attention to the electronic music scene for a few years apart from just raving to stuff n fields etc.  However last night this mix completely did the business for me and I've listened to it again today . It's electro and there's some KLF and some Altern-8 in there

6 Mix - My name is tiga:

http://www.bbc.co.uk/iplayer/episode/b015svc7/6_Mix_My_Name_Is_Tiga/

It's an iplayer link so will disappear soon, but if anyone can point me in the direction of similar loveliness I'll be very grateful


----------



## ska invita (Oct 10, 2011)

The_Reverend_M said:


> Quest B2B Silkie was one of my highlights of Outlook Festival


How did you like Outlook Rev?

Havent heard this, but will be of interest to any jungle anoraks:
Rinse FM with Uncle Dugs
 Strictly an Ibiza Recs / 3rd Party / Kemet / ltd E / Straight From The Bedroom special this week as the man responsible for them labels and a whole lot more up on the show for this weeks interview Paul Ibiza alongside Winston Runtingz of Boogie Times & Suburban Base fame
http://podcast.dgen.net/rinsefm/podcast/UncleDugs071011.mp3


----------



## The_Reverend_M (Oct 13, 2011)

ska invita said:


> How did you like Outlook Rev?



I enjoyed it but think I could've had a better time if I'd gone with more mate and if there was more sunshine/beach raving - still, nighttime raving in a fort was pretty amazing - especially the Iration Steppas on Mungo's soundsystem


----------



## stethoscope (Oct 13, 2011)

ska invita said:


> I really like VIVEK - deep medi sound - link includes audio or video of the set
> http://boilerroom.tv/v-i-v-e-ks-50-min-mix/
> 
> 00:14 VIVEK - ?
> ...



I think Deep Medi are the one label that's keeping me interested in dubstep.


----------



## ddraig (Oct 13, 2011)

BenjiB is on the london eye (afaics) with a string quartet right now! 
http://www.ustream.tv/boilerroomtv


----------



## dynamicbaddog (Oct 15, 2011)

http://soundcloud.com/das-boy/sets/essential-mix/

data base of every essential mix


----------



## ska invita (Oct 17, 2011)

Mighty golden era rap radio






Mr Magic – Rapattack – WBLS – Spring 1989
http://www.multiupload.com/4XRSRH0UJ6

Marley Marl – WBLS 14.07.89.zip
Whos in control? Marley Marls In Control on WBLS – YES! More golden era goodness from the archives.
http://www.multiupload.com/U4QJ92MSKD

Marley Marl – In Control – Spring 1989 (?) – WBLS
3rd in the series of 6 NY Radio tapes from Dave the Ruf back in the day. This one is listed on Multiupload as being unknown as when I ripped it I wasn’t listening to it, but after listening to it this morning, its Marley Marls In Control show.

From the gems being dropped (Masta Ace, Gangstarr, 3D etc), it sounds like spring 1989 to me, with possibly Pete Rock on the wheels.
http://www.multiupload.com/YM0XEBTEXA

Kool DJ Red Alert – 1991 Kiss FM
Part 2 of the 6 tape pack, fast forward 5 years and this time its Red Alert. Do I need to sell Fred to you…thought not! Violator time..
http://www.multiupload.com/BPML9KE41K

Mr Magic – WBLS 20.12.86
RIP Super Rockin Mr Magic

WBLS and Juice Crew legend Mr Magic! This is part of a NY Radio 6 tape pack that I got from Dave the Ruf, about 15 years ago. All the rest are to come but for now, all there is to say is…if you dont know Mr Magic, then you don’t know £$%!
http://www.multiupload.com/G6OUK16L5U

All from the massive Static Hiss blog http://statichiss.wordpress.com/


----------



## ska invita (Oct 17, 2011)

ddraig said:


> BenjiB is on the london eye (afaics) with a string quartet right now!
> http://www.ustream.tv/boilerroomtv


how was this? any good ddraig? sounds crazy - a different dj in each london eye pod!


----------



## ddraig (Oct 17, 2011)

was pretty mad
Kano in one Ms Dynamite in another!
tha Benji B one was nice with the string quartet, bit of faffing and odd breakdown in communication but very well done


----------



## ddraig (Oct 17, 2011)

can't seem to find any vids of it! 
http://www.redbullmusicacademy.com/worldtour/london/


----------



## ska invita (Oct 18, 2011)

I think boiler room stuff goes up about 10 days after the fact on average...on the boiler room site. But as this was a slighlty different deal it might take them a bit longer - a bit more complicated production id imagine.


----------



## dynamicbaddog (Oct 18, 2011)

http://soundcloud.com/pyramid-1/pyr...dcloud.com/pyramid-1/pyramid-140-mix-volume-1

Tracklist: 
01. Emeli Sande - Heaven (PYRAMID Re-fix) [Free Download] 
02. The Rules - Sign up (PYRAMID vs Wizard Remix) [Rebel Instinct Dubplate] 
03. PYRAMID - Trouble [Funkatech] 
04. 12th Planet - Reasons (Dr P Remix) [Bullet Train] 
05. DJ Sike feat. Rachel Wallace - Lost In A Daze (PYRAMID Remix) [Warehouse Wax Dubplate] 
06. Freestylers - Over You [Black Hole Dubplate] 
07. Subscape & Ethic - Punchline [Dubplate] 
08. Danso - Oi (PYRAMID Remix) [Myish Dubplate] 
09. PYRAMID - Confessions [Dubplate] 
10. Dub Runner - Dream [Heavy Artillery Dubplate] 
11. The Others - First Flight [Dub Police Dubplate] 
12. Dopamine - Hold You (PYRAMID vs Rennie Pilgrim) [TCR Dubplate] 
13. Shy FX - Raver [Digital Soundboy] 
14. Shy FX - Raver (Breakage Remix) [Digital Soundboy] 
15. Stanton Warriors - Shoot Me Down (PYRAMID Remix) [Dubplate] 
16. Specimen A - Chasing Shadows (PYRAMID Remix) [Funkatech] 
17. PYRAMID feat. Sylvester - Lights Go Out [Dubplate] 
18. PYRAMID feat. Julie Thompson - Cruel (SKisM Remix) [Funkatech] 
19. Chase & Status - Flashing lights [MTA] 
20. Dott Rotten - Who's Laughing Now (PYRAMID vs TMS Remix) [Dubplate] 
21. PYRAMID vs Schema - Into My Arms [Dubplate] 
22. PYRAMID feat. Julie Thompson - Beat Of Your Heart [Funkatech Dubplate] 
23. Nero vs Skrillex - Promises [MTA] 
24. Ms Dynamite - Neva Soft (PYRAMID Refix) [Free Download] 
25. PYRAMID - Ready For Blast Off [Funkatech] 
26. The Others feat. Rod Azlan - Total Recall [Dub Police Dubplate] 
27. PYRAMID vs Aquasky - And The Beat Goes [Passenger Dubplate]


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Oct 18, 2011)

dynamicbaddog said:


> http://soundcloud.com/das-boy/sets/essential-mix/
> 
> data base of every essential mix



Loving the CJ Bolland one from 1994. Even if it does have a news report in the middle.


----------



## Apathy (Oct 23, 2011)

this is a legendary mix, Chad J on Manchester Piccadilly Radio 1984.   Pure class, some of your mite have listened to the 'end of year' Greg Wilson mixes from previous years that he did for Piccadilly Radio?  If so, your in for a treat

http://soundcloud.com/chad-jackson/chad-jackson-best-of-84-mix


----------



## killer b (Oct 24, 2011)

listening to this nice mellow mix from the micronauts atm - loads of other great mixes on the page too...

http://micronautics.free.fr/THE_MICRONAUTS_Grand_Palais_Pt1.zip

SKANFROM “Here She Comes” (Morr 2002)
 CONTRIVA “8 Eyes (Standbild Mix – Tom Thiel)” (Monika 2000)
 MEEK “Fleeting A” (Mutek 2004)
 ART ENSEMBLE “Lonesome Hill (Short Take)” (Artefact 1998)
 BOARDS OF CANADA “Roygbiv” (Skam/Warp 1998)
 MANUAL “Blue Skied An’ Clear” (Morr 2002)
 TTC “Dans le club (L’Instrumentale Version)” (Big Dada 2004)
 FREEFORM & AUTECHRE “A.T” (Quatermass 2002)
 THE MICRONAUTS “Souffle Coupé” (Radical Silence 2005)
 OCTET “Classical Quantize” (Diamondtraxx 2001)
 KEN ISHII “Endless Season” (R & S 1995)
 DADAMNPHREAKNOIZPHUNK “Complex Dinner Wardrobe (Album Version)” (Combination 2002)
 ULRICH SCHNAUSS “Crazy For You” (Morr 2002)
 VECTOR-LOVERS “Nightwalking Your Memory (Drunk & Void)” (Soma 2004)
 AUTOMAT “Unstressed” (Sounds Around 2004)
 SPEEDY J “De-Orbit” (Warp 1991)
 STRATUS “Vapour (Padded Cell Remix)” (Klein 2004)
 KRAFTWERK “Trans Europa Express”, “Metall Auf Metall” & “Abzug” (EMI 1977)
 AFRIKA BAMBAATAA & THE SOUL SONIC FORCE “Planet Rock (Vocal)” (Tommy Boy 1982)
 THE MICRONAUTS “Grand Palais Pt. 1″ (2005)


----------



## The_Reverend_M (Oct 26, 2011)

“Check this fresh studio mix for Red Bull Music Academy, with Lynx switching up tempos from drum & bass to dubstep and back as well as lifting the lid off some of his forthcoming album "Devil's in the Detail"    Tracklist:  Lynx feat. Hellrazor - Without Warning - Detail  Break - Something New - Symmetry  Lynx feat. Deeizm & Fats - All For You - Detail  Krust - Warhead (Chromatix Remix) - Dub Lynx feat. Hellrazor - Some Things Never Change - Detail  Universal Project - Nu Born (Lynx Remix) - Dub  Sabre, Stray & Halogenix - Oblique - Dub  Lynx feat. Suree & Hellrazor - First Winter - Detail  Lynx feat. Hellrazor - Time Machine - Detail  Digital - Deadline (Dub Phizix Remix) - Dub  Lynx - I Want You To Remember - Dub  Dub Phizix feat. Fox & Chimpo - Narrow Eyes - Soul:r  Lynx feat. Kemo & Hellrazor - Back To The Jungle - Detail Emery feat. Robert Manos - Wait For The Summer - Dub  Lynx feat. Hellrazor - Blip Blop - Detail  Little Dragon - Little Man (Marcus Intalex Remix) - Dub Atom - Dolly (Lynx Remix) - Sonorous  Skeptical - Process Of Elimination - Dub  James Blake - The Wilhelm Scream (Lynx Remix) – Dub  Here: http://dnbshare.com/download/LYNX-RBMA-radio-10-2011.mp3.html


----------



## The_Reverend_M (Oct 26, 2011)

Error on page means last post is all messed up


----------



## DJ Squelch (Oct 27, 2011)

Three mixes for Halloween.








> _Disco Argento_ mix, a compilation of late 70s and early 80s horror movie-inspired discomania put together for Glasgow’s Menergy club. It features dancefloor versions of the themes from _Phantasm_, _Friday the 13th_, _Dawn Of The Dead_, _Amittyville_ and _Demons_, some score tracks and a few soul horror cash-ins.



http://soundcloud.com/menergy-mixes/the-niallist-disco-argento-mix
Halloween II - John Carpenter
Cannibal Ferox - Fabio Frizzi
Zombi - Goblin
Amityville Frenzy - Lalo Schiffrin
Prom Night Theme - Zaza & Zitter
Phantasm - Captain Zorro
Phantasmagoria / Silver Sphere Disco - Fred Myrow & Malcolm Seagrave
NYC Theme - Budy-Maglione
Demons (Disco Beard Edit) - Claudio Simonetti
Friday The 13th Part III - Manfredini & Zager
Lust - Rinder & Lewis
Doin' It In A Haunted House - Yvonne Cage
Disco Blood - The Vamps
Soul Dracula - Hot Blood

http://soundcloud.com/theniallist/disco-argento-2-the-return
NOSTROMO Alien 
GOBLIN Tenebre 
FABIO FRIZZI Zombi 2 (aka Zombie Flesh Eaters) 
FRANCISCO DI MASI New York One More Day (Disco Beard edit) 
ROBERT RODRIGUEZ Police Station Assault 
RIZ ORTOLANI Il Corpo Di Linda 
TODD RIVERS One Track Lover (Synthia Remix) 
FAT BOYS Are You Ready For Freddy? 
FRANCIS HAINES The Trioxin Theme (aka Return Of The Living Dead Theme) 
JOHN CARPENTER & ALAN HOWARTH The Duke Arrives/Barricade/Snake dialog 
PAT HODGES Fly By Night (Midnight Mix) 
RIZ ORTOLANI Drinking Coco 
STELVIO CIPRIANI Tentacoli (aka Tentacles) 
THE CHAMP'S BOYS ORCHESTRA Tubular Bells (Cosmic Mix)

http://soundcloud.com/menergy-mixes/kid-zipper-cannibal-italocaust-mix
Actress- Paint Straw and Bubbles
Tobe Hooker- Haddonfield Fear Factory
Mr Pauli- The Crunch
Black Devil Disco Club- Timing, Forget The Timing
Pat Hodges- Fly By Night
Telespazio – Galileo – Rodion Mix
Goblin- Tenebre
Lory D – Bank Robbery
Bunker 2 – Dark Side of The Moon
Gique- Fulci's Rotting Children
Patrick Cowley – They Came At Night
Ajello and Daniele Baldelli – Cosmogony
The Immortals- Ultimate Warlord
Goblin- Suspira
Solenoid- Suspiriosm
Porn Darstellar- Holocaust


----------



## dynamicbaddog (Oct 30, 2011)

http://soundcloud.com/ambrepolo/promo-set-2011

Tracklist: 
01- M0del101 & Peak - Rondeña 
02- Specimen A - Forgot About Breaks 
03- Swagger - Rocket Pimp Remix (Krafty Kuts Re-Rub) 
04- Danny Massure vs Alex Gopher - Party People 
05- Jack Beats - All Night 
06- Maurizio Gubellini Vs Nari -UnbelievableNari 
07- Elite Force & Meat Katie - Non beliver 
08- Sheryl Jay - Let the Beat Hit Em (Fog's Big Booty Banger) 
09- Lazy Jay - Tomahawk (Krafty Kuts Re-Rub) 
10- 'Ripgroove' - Double 99 (D-Funk & Some DJ Rumble In The Bass Bin Mix) 320 
11- Stanton Warriors - Get Up (Bollocks! Remix) 
12- Leisure AllStars Ft. The Good People - How We Roll (Substatic's Pork Chop You Don't Stop Remix) 
13- DJ Fresh - Gold Dust (Generic Remix) 
14- Marlena Shaw - California Soul (A-Skillz Remix) 
15- Krafty Kuts & Featurecast - Head Banger 
16- Nikkfurie - The A La Mente (Edit)


----------



## dynamicbaddog (Oct 30, 2011)

KRAFTY KUTS Halloween mini mix
http://soundcloud.com/kraftykuts/kr...com/kraftykuts/krafty-kuts-radio-1-with-annie


----------



## ska invita (Nov 3, 2011)

Some nice old skool bits here:

Carl Cox 24/7 @ Amnesia House est 1989 - Book of love 1992
http://199.91.152.152/pl2p5eb064fg/70vuvdgv10y7152/Carl Cox @ Amnesia House - Book of Love - 27.6.92.mp3
Love Carl Cox in this era - great fun

DJ SS @ Fantazia '2nd sight' 1992
http://199.91.152.85/le0s1r01ersg/msjhyssihwb17yg/DJ SS @ Fantazia \'Second Sight\' - 21st Feb 1992.mp3

DJ Randall - Rave FM 1990
http://download1472.mediafire.com/5kzkvz4uuxdg/39aa927fmpfyikp/Randall Ravefm(pt1).mp3
DJ Randall - Rave FM 1990 (side B)
http://199.91.152.144/zio3rusz9v6g/r744osmmo928bby/Randall Rave fm 1990(pt2).mp3
Great pirate tape - some hip house and all sorts of 1990 in there. Loving this one

LTJ Bukem @ Fantazia showcase 1992
http://199.91.152.87/jl30p94tv6hg/3hbtxxoq36svd01/LTJ_Bukem@Fantazia_Showcase_112792.mp3
some nice selections on this one


----------



## Dr. Furface (Nov 4, 2011)

Here's a groovy housey disco-ey one by Not Not Fun's Amanda Brown...
http://www.conceptoradio.net/2011/11/03/amanda-brown-no-fear-of-silk-mixtape/


----------



## ska invita (Nov 8, 2011)

Run DMC - Live @ Hammersmith Odeon, London, 1987
http://download1075.mediafire.com/4xuccih41fwg/3dor7r9rl95bbpq/Run DMC - Live @ Hammersmith Odeon, London, 1987.mp3
Sounding LIVE!


----------



## ska invita (Nov 8, 2011)

Particularly good tape pack this, trust me:




Desire 'The Rezerection' - 10.04.1998

Tape 1: Probe w. Krayz B - http://www.mediafire.com/?vmiejmjjjyz

Tape 2: Ellis Dee w. Krayz B - http://www.mediafire.com/?ffymc3toixj

Tape 3: Darren Jay w. GQ & Fearless - http://www.mediafire.com/?mb2y4jyvqdn

Tape 4: Randall w. Fearless - http://www.mediafire.com/?x3u12xx9tjd

Tape 5: Phantasy w. Stevie Hyper D & Fearless - http://www.mediafire.com/?hnmt4jztxcx

Tape 6: Jumping Jack Frost w. Stevie Hyper D - http://www.mediafire.com/?2zgvjbblylx

Tape 7: Mickey Finn w. Five Alive - http://www.mediafire.com/?mjzymzwye4u

Tape 8: Andy C w. Rage - http://www.mediafire.com/?bjxlx7mmygr

---
Loads of great sets here - Andy C 5am set particularly doing it for me, but not just = Probe deep, Randall dirty - dont hear 98 tunes getting played much these days, shame as it was a deep time - techy but warm.
-oh, and you can download simultaneously, not one at a time


----------



## The_Reverend_M (Nov 9, 2011)

Will def get on that Andy and Randall action


----------



## baffled (Nov 10, 2011)

N1 Buoy said:


> It's an iplayer link so will disappear soon, but if anyone can point me in the direction of similar loveliness I'll be very grateful



If you want to keep iplayer shows then grab radiodownloader from here http://www.nerdoftheherd.com/tools/radiodld/ also for anyone wanting to keep soundcloud stream only mixes then use jdownloader, once installed right click the soundcloud play button and copy link address, put this into jdownloader and you should be able to download it.


----------



## stuff_it (Nov 10, 2011)

http://brokenbeats.info/mp3/Skacko-Rare-Flava-Old-school-Dnb-mix-1996-2001-3455.html

*



			Skacko - Rare Flava - Old school Dnb mix 1996-2001
		
Click to expand...

​*


> 2010-12-03​Details: 53.77 MB | 128 kbps | 44100 Hz | Joint-Stereo | 58:43 min.
> 
> *Tracklist:​*
> 1. Paul Ibiza + Johnny Clarke - The Beginning​2. Friction & Nu Balance - Cryogenix​​3. Roni Size - 26 Bass​​4. Aquasky - Bodyshock (Aquasky Remix)​​5. Blaze - Strenght​​6. Majistrate - Key Level​​7. Search - Articulate​​8. Kenny Ken - Raga Rawe​​9. D.T. - Stakes Is High​​10. Majistrate - Choice​​11. Paul Ibiza + Johnny Clarke - The End​​12. Cable - Hot Water​​13. Dillinja - Thugs​​14. Cable - Red Bull​​15. Cybin - Roller​​16. Aquasky - Bodyshock (Adam Freeland Remix)​​
> ...


​


----------



## ska invita (Nov 10, 2011)

The_Reverend_M said:


> Will def get on that Andy and Randall action


Rev, can you ID two tracks in a row on the Randall tape - 24-26mins - theyre both famous tracks - a Ram and a Dillinja I think. Really bugging me..thanks


----------



## Apathy (Nov 10, 2011)

http://soundcloud.com/thegaff/the-trip-beyond


----------



## The_Reverend_M (Nov 13, 2011)

ska invita said:


> Rev, can you ID two tracks in a row on the Randall tape - 24-26mins - theyre both famous tracks - a Ram and a Dillinja I think. Really bugging me..thanks



No probs, ska


----------



## Sweet FA (Nov 13, 2011)

50 of dubversion/Stagger Lee's mixes 

Reggae, soul, country, hardcore, yardcore, rockabilly & assorted weirdness.


----------



## dynamicbaddog (Nov 15, 2011)

Tony Modestep's favourite dubs from the  past year

http://soundcloud.com/modestep/best-of-2011-mixtape/s-BsSNE


----------



## Boycey (Nov 15, 2011)

DMX krew just put out a mix to the wang mailing list. available for d/l here, got it on now, fucking outstanding oldskool hiphop/breaks types business. got it on now, reckon this'll be getting some serious play in my house.


----------



## cozmikbrew (Nov 17, 2011)

Some quality stuff on here,think its been posted before but it needs a re post http://baroquedub.co.uk/content/mixtapes/bdmx0038/bdmx0038_baroquedub_mixtape_38.mp3


----------



## Apathy (Nov 17, 2011)

lovin this one here... PROPER Stone Cold Classics....

Ambient Techno.....

http://soundcloud.com/drcolonic/when-we-was


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 17, 2011)

ooh yeah, looks good


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 17, 2011)

cozmikbrew said:


> Some quality stuff on here,think its been posted before but it needs a re post http://baroquedub.co.uk/content/mixtapes/bdmx0038/bdmx0038_baroquedub_mixtape_38.mp3


is it dub?


----------



## Yetman (Nov 17, 2011)

Apathy said:


> http://soundcloud.com/thegaff/the-trip-beyond



This really is fucking excellent


----------



## cozmikbrew (Nov 18, 2011)

Orang Utan said:


> is it dub?


It is but with lotta different flavours,breaks,house,world etc,quality throughout,good smokers companions


----------



## cozmikbrew (Nov 18, 2011)

Loving this Mungos Hi Fi mix on here,lotta good shit on this site http://www.spannered.org/radio/1224/


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 18, 2011)

this one's ace too - nam shub bollywood mash up:
http://www.spannered.org/radio/1756/


----------



## ska invita (Nov 26, 2011)

From Metlaheadz History Sessions at Cable last week
http://soundcloud.com/wefearsilence

Bryan Gee B2B DJ Die Live At Metalheadz History Sessions
Goldie B2B Total Science B2B Storm Live At Metalheadz History Sessions
Flight B2B Lee Live At Metalheadz History Sessions
Marly Marl B2B Clarky Part Live at Metalheadz History Sessions


----------



## ska invita (Nov 27, 2011)

Apathy said:


> http://soundcloud.com/thegaff/the-trip-beyond


wow that really is great. Lots of work gone into that. perfect this Sunday morning


----------



## The_Reverend_M (Nov 28, 2011)

D-Bridge B2B Rockwell, from Friday night 

http://soundcloud.com/rockwell/ukf-bass-culture-25-11-2011


----------



## ska invita (Nov 28, 2011)

The_Reverend_M said:


> D-Bridge B2B Rockwell, from Friday night
> 
> http://soundcloud.com/rockwell/ukf-bass-culture-25-11-2011


if anyone sees SPY + TOTAL SCIENCE from the session, please post it - that was a great set


----------



## cozmikbrew (Nov 28, 2011)

Billy Nasty Deep n Dubby Techno http://soundcloud.com/djbillynasty/deep-dubby-techno-mix-nov11


----------



## ska invita (Nov 28, 2011)

Stu from Cause4Concern
    
Tracklist:

1.Renegade Soundwave - Probably A Robbery (Turntable Scratch Mix) 
2.Tuff Crew - She Rides The Pony 
3.Tuff Crew - My Part Of Town (Remix) 
4.Index - Give Me A Sign 
5.Information Society - Running (Instrumental) 
6.Nexus 21 - Still Life Keeps Moving 
7.Delusions Of Grandeur - Touch Me In The Night (Frankie Bones Brooklyn Mix) 
8.Wood Allen - Aiport 89 
9.New Blood - Touch Me (Club Edit) 
10.Big Daddy Kane - Another Victory 
11.The Octagon Man - Free-er Than Free 
12.Depth Charge - Depth Charge (Drum Death Version) 
13.Llyod Owes Me A Packet - Keep It Up 
14.JVC Force - Strong Island (Instrumental) 
15.2 Men On A Trip - You Make Me Feel (Get Funky) (Get Stupid Mix) 
16.N Joi - Techno Gnagsters 
17.Silver Bullet - Bring Forth The gullotine (Dj Beats) 
18.Charles B - The Lack O f Love 
19.The Beat Club - Security 
20.Hasheem - Al Naafiysh (The Soul) (The Musto & Bones Reconstruction) 
21.House Syndicate - Jam The Mace 
22.Mental Mayhem - Where Are They Hiding 
22.S.L Troopers - Movement (Instrumental) 
23.Hardnoise - Untitled 
24.808 State - Cubik (Kings Country Dub) 
25.Frank De Wulf - Darkness Revisited 
26.Inteligent Hoodlum - Arrest The President 
27.Ecstasy Club - Jesus Loves The Acid 
28.Cybertron - Clear 
29.Rhythm Is Rhythm - Drama 
30.Direct - Techno Gone Mad 
31.Joe Smooth - Promised Land 
32.Bobby Konders - Nervous Acid 
33.Terry Hunter - Madness (Armando's House Mix) 
34.Ace & Action - Letter To The Better 
35.KLF - What Time Is Love (Moody Boys Rmx) 
36.Mental Cube - Chile Of The Bass Generation 
37.The Shamen - Move any Mountain (The BonesBreak MasterMix) 
38.Sha-Lor - My Love Has Gone Away (Frankie Bones Belguim Freestyle Mix) 
39.Project 86 - Industrial Bass (Backroom mix) 
40.Clubland Feat Quartz - Lets Get Busy 
41.Lee Marrow - Pain 
42.Ital Rockers - Itals Anthem 
43.Shawn Christopher - Another Sleepless Night (Redzone Mix) 
44.Masters Of The Universe - Space Talk 
45.Tony Scott - Thats How Im Living 
46.4 For Money - Its A Moment In Time (Rising High Dub) 
46.Hijack - The Badman Is Robbin 
47.C'hantal - The Realm (Bonus Break) 
48.MeatBeat Manifesto - Radio Babylon 
49.Language - Renegade 
50.LFO - Brainstorm Pt1

Tried to keep away from the obvious oldskool tracks that seem 2 be on most oldskool mixes and just put some of my personal favs and kept it more underground.Mainly tracks from 1989/1990.Done on 2 decks all with vinyl from my collection, no serato or mp3 bizzznizz, ya get meh?.Enjoy!

>>>DOWNLOAD LINK<<< http://dnbshare.com/download/StuC4C_Old_Skool_Mix.mp3.html


----------



## stuff_it (Dec 5, 2011)

Propa Jungle

http://www.raggajungle.biz/rapture-a-k-a-jungle-music-2011-mix/


----------



## soulfulofsoul (Dec 6, 2011)

This website is a bit of a treasure chest and here's a great set by Nooka Jones. Don't know what I'd call it, but it's some new house sounds to me.
http://percussionlab.com/sets/nooka_jones/impulse_control


----------



## ska invita (Dec 6, 2011)

I think this is excellent - dark, but excellent.

"Cellar Dweller comes through with a slow-building blend of 4/4 gems for your delectation."

Cellar Dweller - Born in Winter Mix

1. Kasai All Stars - Tshitua Fuila Mbuloba [Crammed Discs]
2. John Hopkins - Light Through The Veins [Double Six Recordings]
3. Raime - The Foundry (Regis Version) [Blackest Ever Black]
4. The Black Dog - Dark Wave Creeping [Soma Quality Recordings]
5. Vincent - Cycle Pass [Divided]
6. Shed - Another Wedged Chicken [Ostgut Ton]
7. Mike Denhert - Isolateur [Fachwerk]
8. Planetary Assault Systems - Wriss [Ostgut Ton]
9. Marcel Fengler - Rapture [Ostgut Ton]
10. Egbert - Groovegg [Gem Records]
11. Heiko Laux and Steve Rachmad - 7tine [SOMA Records]
12. Alex Delano and Cari Lekebush - Revelation (2011 Mix) [H-Productions]
13. Peter van Hoesen - North 6th [Komisch]
14. Mike Denhert - Montage [Fachwerk]
15. Marcus Suckut - Vary [Stroboscopic Artefacts]
16. A. Trebor - Strong [Nachtstrom Schallplatten]
17. Samuel L Session - Four to the Floor (Tiger Stripes Remix) [Praxxiz]
18. Sandwell District - Hunting Lodge [Sandwell District]
19. Shed - That Beat's Everything! [Ostgut Ton]
20. Plastikman - Plastique [Plus 8 Records/ NovaMute]
21. Extrawelt - Herz aus Blech [Cocoon Recordings]
22. James Holden - Lump [Border Community]

http://www.mediafire.com/?c2namc28p4899q1


----------



## Apathy (Dec 7, 2011)

Ska thanx m8 that "Stu from Cause4Concern" mix looks the dogs


----------



## ska invita (Dec 11, 2011)

Sums up how Im feeling today...

Doc Scott – Future Beats Vol. 8 

1. 0:00:00 – Dbridge – Breakfast club [Exit dub]
 2. 0:04.30 – Skeptical & Pessimist – The wire [Commercial suicide]
 3. 0:10.23 – Kodo – The Jackal [Ingredients]
 4. 0:13.42 – Enei feat. Riya – No Fear [Critical]
 5. 0:17.24 – S.P.Y – Bloodshed [Quarantine]
 6. 0:21.50 – Spinline & Hydro – Junction 13 [Demand Dub]
 7. 0:25:50 – Marcus Intalex – Stark [Dispatch]
 8. 0:31.20 – ST Files & Calibre – Falling Down [dub]
 9. 0:35.18 – Lynx & Hellrazor – Taboo [Detail]
 10. 0:39.22 – Survival – Ever Clear [Dispatch]
 11. 0:44.16 – Data – Phalanx [dub]
 12. 0:49.28 – Loxy & Resound – Depth Excess [Exit]
 13. 0:53.52 – Amit – Focus Puller [Commercial Suicide]
 14. 0:57.34 – Unknown – Unknown
 15. 1:02.42 – Skeptical – Dub Sequence [Ingredients Dub]
 16. 1:07.30 – Clarity & Overlook – Chinatown [31 Ltd]
 17. 1:12.17 – Loxy & Resound – Part Human [Exit]
 18. 1:16.00 – Tyrone – Behemouth [Ingredients]
 19. 1:20.22 – D Minds – Subcrate [Critical]
 20. 1:24.50 – Lynx – Horror Ball [Sonorous]
 21. 1:28.54 – ST Files – Nail Bomb [dub]
 22. 1:34.02 – Calibre – Windows [Signature]
 23. 1:39.11 – Genotype – The Day After The Night [dub]
 24. 1:43.36 – Survival – The Year 2133 [Dispatch]
 25. 1:48.00 – Dbridge – The little things [Exit dub]
 26. 1:53.10 – Deepchord – Spirits [Hash bar loops]
 27. 1:56.44 – Skeptical & Dub Phizix – Marka [Exit Dub]
 28. 1:59.40 – Lynx Ft. Hellrazor & Suree – First Winter [Detail]
 29. 2:05.20 – Reza – Hydra [CX digital Dub]

http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?171nh1wc1m4zzfu


----------



## Riklet (Dec 12, 2011)

If ya have any sort of liking for hardtek/frenchcore speedy speedy hard techno beats then check this mix out, it's one of the best i've heard in ages, absolute belter.  Guess it helps if you like this sorta sound, but proper masterpiece IMO, he even gets tunes sampling eminem and madness in there, SICK

http://www.mixcloud.com/Belka/graffiti-sonore-winter-mix-2010-2011/

There's also a mediafire download link with the mix for once.  Mixcloud is tedious!


----------



## DJ Squelch (Dec 14, 2011)

_Stephen Grasso - A Voodoo Christmas in South Norwood _

http://soundcloud.com/bangthebore/stephen-grasso-a-voodoo

Stephen Grasso's selection of "(often very) tangentially Voodoo-related" Christmas records, compiled from his personal collection.
1. Little drummer boy - Kermit Ruffins 
2. Christmas in New Orleans - Louis Armstrong 
3. What will Santa Claus say? (When he finds everybody swinging) - 
Louis Prima & his New Orleans Gang 
4. Santa’s second line - New Birth Brass Band 
5. Shakana Santa shake it - Big Chief Bo Dollis & The Wild Magnolias 
6. Baby it’s cold outside - Ella Fitzgerald & Louis Jordan 
7. I’ve got my love to keep me warm - Billie Holiday 
8. What child is this - Vince Guaraldi 
9. Silent night - Kermit Ruffins 
10. Feliz Navidad - Celia Cruz & La Sonora Matancera 
11. The hottest stuff in town - Bob Howe & Frankie Griggs 
12. White Christmas - Charlie “Bird” Parker 
13. Beatnik’s wish - The Beat Generation 
14. Christmas in the city - Marvin Gaye 
15. Signs of Christmas - James Brown 
16. Happy Christmas (The Christmas Song) - The Maytals 
17. Peace on Earth - Hopeton & Primo 
18. Praise Jah, it’s Christmas - Alton Ellis 
19. Christmas time - Horace Andy 
20. Santa Claus Dub - The Aggrovators 
21. Wish you a merry Christmas/Ahamaric Temple - Jacob Miller & Ray I

warning, I tried downloading and its 1.6 Gb as its in .wav format


----------



## ska invita (Dec 14, 2011)

Spin Doctor's Best of 2011 Mix on crappy mixcloud here:
http://www.mixcloud.com/thedoctorsorders/spin-doctors-best-of-2011/

Regeneration
Dj Premier Feat Nas

Detroit State Of Mind
Elzhi

Raid
Pusha T Feat 50 Cent

Real Mc
Phat Kat

Around My Way
Mystro

Kool Aid Frozen Pizza
Mac Millar

Super Heath
K-Def

Otis
Jay-Z & Kanye West

Hex
Random Axe

Left & Right
Quantic Feat. Alice Russell

You
Evidence

You Be Killin Em
Fabolous

Alright
Ofwgkta - Hodgy Beats

Akuaba
Blitz The Ambassador

Its So
Omar

Fairplay
Zed Bias Feat. Jenna G


----------



## dynamicbaddog (Dec 16, 2011)

Pyramid/Specium A mix on Australian Kiss FM - there's an interview and the mix starts about 30 minutes in
http://soundcloud.com/citizen-com/rlt-radio-kiss-fm-15-12-11


----------



## MellySingsDoom (Dec 18, 2011)

Got passed this one by a mate of mine - guess Urban knows about this one already, but what the hey:  A Coldcut mix from 1995: http://soundcloud.com/djmixes/coldcut-70-minutes-of-madness-journeys-by-dj-1995


----------



## stethoscope (Dec 18, 2011)

Classic mix that, one of my fave Journeys by DJs along with the Norman Jay/Gilles Peterson one


----------



## MellySingsDoom (Dec 18, 2011)

steph - the same mate was telling me last night about all the Stealth nights @ the Blue Note he used to go to in the mid 90's.  Wish I'd known about those at the time! (kicks self).


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 18, 2011)

I went to one of those. It was even better than the Metalheadz nights there


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 19, 2011)

Will Clarke's excellent Slow Motion Euphoria mixes:

*http://www.cosmicdisco.co.uk/2009/02/slow-motion-euphoria-volume-1/ *



Throbbing Gristle – Walkabout
Malcolm McLaren – Legba
Nova – Terranova
Harold Grosskopf – Emphasis
Severed Heads – We Have Come To Bless This House
Conrad Schnitzler – Ballet Statique
JSR – Astronomicum
Bill Nelson – Connie Buys A Kodak
Bu Bu Sex – Echoes & Trance
Psychic TV – The Orchids
David Earle Johnson & Jan Hammer – Juice Harp
JSR – Mirage
Oppenheimer Analysis – New Mexico
Love International – Airport Of Love
Blancmange – Sad Day
http://www.cosmicdisco.co.uk/2009/04/will-clarke-slow-motion-euphoria-volume-2/

Eroc � Kleine Eva
Edgar Froese � Stuntman
Oppenhiemer Analysis � Subtereanean Desire
Wally Badarou � Voices
Harald Grosskopf � Transendental Overdrive
Tangerine Dream � Barbakane
Depeche Mode � Any Second Now (Instrumental Remix)
Amin Peck � My Frames
Logic � Automatic Collect Automatic Correct
Tangerine Dream � Tangent
Broadcast � You & Me In Time
Peter Bauman � This Day
Tom Ware � Chinatown
Asmus Tietchens � Unterhaltsmusik
Peter Bauman � Biking Up The Strand
Mark Shreeve � Storm Column
Beach Boys & Spacemen 3
Memory Control One � Basic

http://www.cosmicdisco.co.uk/2009/08/will-clarke-slow-motion-euphoria-volume-3/



Moebius, Roedelius, Eno and Conny Plank – Es War Einmal
Mythos -Terra Incognita
Thomas Dinger – Fur Euch
Bernard Fevre – Impressionism
Michael Garrison – Spectrum Phase Part 1
Florio Time D.J. – Time Out
Joachim Witt – Tri Tra Trullala
Hipnosis – Space Crusaders
Telex – L’amour Toujours
Antena – Achilles
Moebius – Rattenwiesel
Bernard Fevre – Dali
Michael Garrison – Release
Hipnosis – Astrodance
Jan Hammer – Forever Tonight
Black Devil Disco Club – With Honey Cream
Beppe Loda – Volcano
Spectrum – Indian Summer
Tangerine Dream – Beach Scene
and his seasonal Yulephoria ones too:
http://soundcloud.com/sameheads/will-clarke-slow-motion
http://soundcloud.com/willclarke/slow-motion-yulephoria-vol-2
EXPECT WIBBLY SYNTHS. LOTS OF THEM.


----------



## DJ Squelch (Dec 21, 2011)

Liaisons Dangereuses - Welcome To The Pleasuredome mix 1989 


01 Pete Shelley - Witness the change
02 Beat-A-Max - Caravan
03 Simple Minds - League of nations
04 Robert Palmer - The silver gun
05 Honest Doc. & Mr Driver - The spell
06 SA42 - Pleasure & crime
07 Portion Control - The great divide
08 Executive Slacks - So note it be
09 T.D.A. - The 4 faces of freedom
10 Siouxsie & The Banshees - Israel
11 Sapho - Carmel
12 TC Matic - Oh la la
13 Informatics - Accidents in paradise (proximity switch)
14 The Normal - Warm leatherette
15 The Children - Freedom
16 Time Zone - The wildstyle
17 Logic System - Unit
18 Jasper Van't Hof - Pili Pili
19 Paul Haig - World raw
20 Grace Jones - The frog & the princess
21 Burundi Black - Burundi black
22 Lizzy Mercier Descloux - Mission impossible
23 Dark Day - Nudes in the forest
24 Vicious Pink - 8:15 to nowhere
25 John Foxx - Underpass
26 The Hard Hats - Tear down the house
27 T.A.G.C. - Big sex
28 The Bridge - Love dance
29 The Klinik - World domination
30 White House White - How to conduct
31 Grauzone - Film 2
32 Dave Ball - Strict tempo
33 The Sisterhood - Finland red, Egypt white
34 Wasch! - Heartbeat
35 Renegade Soundwave - Cocaine sex
36 Depeche Mode - Never let me down again
37 Der Plan - Und dann
38 The Smiths - How soon is now
39 Max Berlin - Elle & moi
40 Peter Godwin - French emotion
41 Alan Rankin - Rumours of war
42 Arbeid Adelt - Death disco
43 The Backroom - The definition of a track
44 Eberhard Schoener - Why don't you answer?
45 Newcleus - Automan
46 Carlos Peron - Nothing is true
47 Tatouage - Eat more, die better
48 The Warriors OST - Baseball furies chase


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 21, 2011)

That's ace that is. Shame it's a YouTube link though, there's an mp3 knocking around somewhere


----------



## Sweet FA (Dec 21, 2011)

That looks ace - is there a place to dl it from?


----------



## Sweet FA (Dec 21, 2011)




----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 21, 2011)

I have mp3s of it in 3 parts. If I can't find the original source of them, I can upload them for you? Going to bed soon though, so won't look til tomorrow


----------



## DJ Squelch (Dec 21, 2011)

yeah its about as 3x1hr mp3s but there was some talking over it which I've mostly chopped out.
I can upload it if people suggest a site. (I've used up my free 2hrs on mixcloud)


----------



## Sweet FA (Dec 21, 2011)

mediafire?


----------



## DJ Squelch (Dec 21, 2011)

there were some links on Discogs forums -
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=374T3L72 -LD1
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=59J7FYGL -LD2
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=NM0VKAM6 -LD3


----------



## Sweet FA (Dec 21, 2011)

Cheers


----------



## baffled (Dec 24, 2011)

http://www.datatransmission.co.uk/Features/1013/

Datatransmissions top 20 podcasts for 2011, you need to be registered to dl but it only takes a second.

The regular podcast section has some great mixes from the likes of Jaguar Skills, Loadstar, Toddla T, DJ Zinc and London Elektricity, I've listed the artists that interest me but there are loads of other genres catered for.


----------



## dynamicbaddog (Dec 25, 2011)

a Christmas present from James D'ley 
http://soundcloud.com/jamesdley/all-killer-mk-2-james-dley

1.Put your hands up - Tantrum Desire 
2.Down For Whatever - Afrowhitey & Sporty-0 - Specimen & James D'ley Dub remix 
3. Adrenaline ft Tiger Lily - Dodge & Fuski 
4. Aerodynamic - Specimen A & James D'ley refix 
5.London - Specimen A - Funkatech Records 
6.Pruttatta - Afrojack - Krafty Kuts re rub 
7.Nobody gets out alive - Noisia Remix 
8.Robot rock - Daft punk Spec A subfocus re edit - White 
9. Blind cobblers thumb - Tantrum desire 
10.Burning Starlight - TC - Specimen A & James D'ley remix 
11.Nightdrive - Metrik 
12.T-2000 - Metrik 
13.Could this be - Noisia 
14. -- 
15.Quarks - Dirtyphonics 
16. What do you know - Dodge & Fuski 
17. City Lights - Afrowhitey - Phat man & robin vs Ed solo remix 
18. Fallen Down - Sub Focus 
19. Otis- Jay Z- A skillz remix 
20. The Bald monster.


----------



## dynamicbaddog (Dec 26, 2011)




----------



## dynamicbaddog (Dec 30, 2011)

a dnb mix from 2005
cygn - piano vibes 

01. Peshay - The Piano Tune (Good Looking), 1995
02. Nookie - Celebrate Life (Reinforced), 1994
03. 88.3 (featuring Lisa May) - Wishing On A Star (Urban Gorilla), 1995
04. A-Sides (feat. MC MC) - Keep Steppin' (Eastside), 2003
05. DJ Marky & XRS (feat. Cleveland Watkiss) - Breeze (InnerGround), 2004
06. Klute - Saviour (Commercial Suicide), 2004
07. Klute - Phone Call (Matrix Remix) (Certificate 18), 2000
08. The Green Man - Damn Wire (Basswerk), 2001
09. John B - When I'm Close 2 U (Crazy In Love) (Beta), 2001
10. Pressure Rise - Changes (Aspect), 2001
11. Pressure Rise - Let Go (Aspect), 2001
12. Tali & Roni Size - Airport Lounge (Full Cycle), 2004
13. Omni Trio - Nu Birth (Re-Lick) (Moving Shadow), 2001
14. Datcyde (featuring Ill Esha) - Social Skillz (Breakbeat Science), 2001
15. A-Sides - 81 BPM (Boombastic Plastic), 1994
16. Blame - Forest Of Pagodas (Good Looking), 2002
17. M-Beat - Do U Know Where You're Coming From? (Groove Society), 1996
18. Nookie - A Drum, A Bass & A Piano (Reinforced), 1995
>>> Rufige Kru - Beachdrifta (Metalheadz), 2001
19. Calibre - Vice (Creative Source), 2001
+ Rufige Kru - Dark Rider (Reinforced), 1992
20. Calibre - Hypnotise (Soul:R), 2004
21. Sonic - Strangeways (Space), 2004
22. Phoneheads (featuring Cleveland Watkiss) - Subject Beautiful (Buddy), 2005
23. Phuturistix (featuring Jenna G) - Beautiful (Nu:Tone Remix) (Hospital), 2003
24. Greg Packer (feat. Rachel Claudio) - Wonderful Day (Phuturistic Bluez), 2003
25. Rufige Kru - Beachdrifta (Metalheadz), 2001
26. Pieter K - Saturnine (Breakbeat Science), 2003
27. Seba & Paradox - Move On (Dub Version) (Hospital), 2005
28. Photek - The Hidden Camera (Astralwerks), 1996


----------



## dynamicbaddog (Dec 30, 2011)

sickbot NYE mix
http://soundcloud.com/sickbot/the-sickbot-nye-2012-mix


----------



## ska invita (Jan 1, 2012)

This show was getting replayed on Origin just now (originally broadcast 22.12.11), and has some great tunes -
Had a search and happily its available on a download:

*Bryan Gee Christmas Special 2 Hours of Roni Size unreleased DUBS back to back *
http://dnbshare.com/download/bryan_xmas_show_2.mp3.html

Really recommend this one...







Is Roni retired now? Anyone seen him on a flyer in 2011?


----------



## The_Reverend_M (Jan 2, 2012)

Hopefully he's re-evaluating his musical path - been years since he's done anything of note.


----------



## stethoscope (Jan 2, 2012)

dynamicbaddog said:


> a dnb mix from 2005
> cygn - piano vibes



Nice mix - lots of stuff I really like on this - especially Beachdrifta


----------



## dynamicbaddog (Jan 3, 2012)

and now for something completely different

http://soundcloud.com/sickbot/and-now-for-something

Dubba Jonny - VIP Dubstep Tutorial 
Specimen A - Sly (Original Mix) 
Dodge & Fuski - Python 
Zodiac Cartel - We Don't Play That (Calvetron Remix) 
Cutline - Runnin' (Ft. Belle Humble) 
Dodge & Fuski - Pornstep Ft. The Highbury Whores 
Zomboy - Game Time 
Skrillex - Still Gettin It (Feat. Foreign Beggars) 
Roksonix - Music In Me 
RackNRuin - Dazed Confused - (Skism Remix) 
Yogi ft. Ayah Marar - Follow U (Trolley Snatcha Remix) 
Zomboy - Organ Donor 
SOFI, Millions Like Us, Foreign Beggars & Vulgatron - Joyride 
Tremourz Ft. J.Rabbit - Sexy Party (Terravita Dubstep Remix) 
Porter Robinson - The State (SkisM Remix) 
Monstar - Put Ya Hands Up (Ft. Roly MC) 
Freestylers feat. Belle Humble - Cracks (Flux Pavillion Remix)


----------



## Moronik (Jan 5, 2012)

Absolutely WICKED New Beat mix.

http://soundcloud.com/a_villa/alex-v-a-tribute-to-boccaccio


----------



## dynamicbaddog (Jan 5, 2012)

_Brighton breaks & Blatent Bass_
http://soundcloud.com/jamesdley/brighton-breaks-blatent-bass-4

1. Wizard - Steam ( Live version ) 
2. Da VIP - The Brick - Hardcore beats 
3. CTRL Z - The Mack - Hardcore Beats 
4. Colombo - Everybody - I Breaks 
5. Lethalness - Sway - 
6. BSD - Compute - I breaks 
7. Elite force - Smack the force up - Prodigy 
8. BSD - Dont do Dat - Muzik machine 
9. Original source - Sleek n modern - 
10. Colombo - Manga - I breaks 
11. Beatniks- whats going on - Downbeat 
12. BSD - Phantazamagoria - Muzikmachine 
13. Da VIP - Agressivness 
14. Beatman & Ludmilla - In beats we trust 
15. Kultur & Colombo - Nothing can stop us 
16. 601 - Brothers & Sisters - Passenger 
17. Kraft kuts - Lets go - Pyramid remix 
18. Tina Turner - Cant stand the rain - Pyramid soundystem dub 
19. Trouble gum - This is the Law - Specimen A remix 
20. Benny bennasi- Cinema - Skrillex remix - Dkay rerub 
21 . Sellah ft Donnae - PYRAMID REMIX


----------



## dynamicbaddog (Jan 9, 2012)

another awesome  James D Ley mix

http://soundcloud.com/jamesdley/vote-james-dley-breakspoll

1.Ben & Lex - Damage - Menu Music 
2. Colombo - Gravitation 
3.Kraymon - Whirled - James D'ley remix 
4.Acetronik - Monkey do this - Colombo remix 
5.N.A.P.T. - King Jitter - Red sugar 
6. Deadmau5 - Raise your weapon - Noisia remix - Hunter Vaughn rerub 
7. Chemical brothers- Hey boy hey girl - Far too Loud rerub 
8.Miles Dyson - Trackster - Plasmapool 
9. Afrojack - Prutta - Krafty kuts rerub 
10.Specimen A - London - Funkatech records 
11.Castlevanyia - Nobody gets out alive - Noisia remix 
12 Specimen A - Life - Remix 
13.Colombo - Wild Dance 
14. Dopamine - Hold you - PYARMID & Rennie Pilgrem remix - TCR 
15.Benny Bennasi - Cinmea - Skrillex remix - Break re edit 
16.601 - The New Jam - Passenger 
17. Aquasky & PYRAMID - and the beat goes - Passenger


----------



## The_Reverend_M (Jan 9, 2012)

Tasty Deep, (old skool) Liquid DnB mix from Lenzman: http://dnbshare.com/download/Lenzman_feat._Dan_Stezo_-_Welcome_to_2012.mp3.html


----------



## ska invita (Jan 9, 2012)

48 track end of the year mix from






Intro
By
Intro 1

"Cold War"
By
Clams Casino 2

Cushion
By
Samiyan 3

Bbs
By
Curren$Y 4

Yonkers
By
Tyler The Creator 5

Cbat
By
Hudson Mohawke 6

Bris Ting
By
Buggsy 7

Not Here Anymore Ft. Elzhi
By
Phonte 8

Wha Mek
By
Roots Manuva 9

The One
By
Jon Phonics 10

Fast Lane
By
Bad Meets Evil 11

That Raw
By
Torae 12

Brainwash
By
Clams Casino 13

Scrap Or Die
By
Danny Brown 14

Motherfuckeeeeeeeeeeeer
By
Slugabed 15

The Greatist Story Never Told
By
Saigon 16

Medical Card
By
M.E.D. 17

Mind
By
Fatima 18

Cloud 10
By
Kendrick Lamar & Nosaj Thing 19

One Night
By
9th Wonder 20

Clap
By
Pharoahe Monch 21

Streets So Warm
By
Toddla T 22

That's Hard
By
Pete Rock & Smif N Wessun 23

Timeless
By
Jehst 24

Heartbreaker
By
Crazy P 25

Electric Sunshine
By
Recloose 26

Get The Get
By
Roots Manuva 27

The Spiteful Chant
By
Kendick Lamar 28

Breezin'
By
Sepalcure 29

Cruise Control
By
Toddla T 30

The One
By
Sepalcure 31

Hover Traps
By
Rustie 32

Watch Me Dance (S-X Remix)
By
Roots Manuva 33

Cry Flames
By
Rustie 34

Bax
By
Mosca 35

Analog
By
Tyler The Creator 36

Bricks 2
By
S-X 37

Lets Make A Sandwich
By
Piff Gang 38

Let It Blow
By
D Double E 39

Wildflower
By
Sbtrkt 40

Bass Cannon (Rodway Remix)
By
Flux Pavilion 41

Milky Way
By
Joker 42

So Special Ft. John Legend
By
Lil Wayne 43

On My Mind
By
Joker 44

Double 07
By
Curren$Y 45

Yuh Nuh See
By
Sepalcure 46

Headlines
By
Drake 47

U Don't Survive
By
Machinedrum 48

http://www.mediafire.com/?8rh03u0r6qd3sc8
http://www.mixcloud.com/chrispcuts/chris-p-cuts-2011/


----------



## dynamicbaddog (Jan 10, 2012)

_Ceos & Arcee - Bass N' Breaks Mix _

http://soundcloud.com/downbeat-1/ceos-arcee-bass-n-breaks-mix

01.Colombo - Cous Cous - Ibreaks 
02.Colombo - Drop The Beat - Ibreaks 
03.Geon - Additions (Colombo Remix) - Acida 
04.Access Denied & BSD - Ultimate - Ibreaks 
05.Kid Digital - Banging Machine (BETA Remix) - Bombtraxx 
06.Left/Right, Digital Pizza - Gangbang - Sound Of Habib 
07.Left/Right, Digital Pizza - Every Body - Downbeat 
08.BSD - Total Cucumber - Ibreaks 
09.Kondrashov - On My Mind - Downbeat 
10.Backdraft Feat. Ebere – Falling (Left/Right, Digital Pizza Remix) - Downbeat 
11.The Flashback Project feat. MC Twilight - No Pressure - Downbeat 
12.Left/Right, Digital Pizza - Every Body (Access Denied Remix) - Downbeat 
13.F-Word - Partisan - Downbeat 
14.Wizard - Soundbwoy Killa - Dub 
15.Afghan Headspin - Bang Spanner (601 Remix) - Rocstar 
16.Colombo - Manga - Ibreaks 
17.Dom Almond - The E - Downbeat 
18.Colombo - Everybody - Ibreaks 
19.F-Word - The Crunch (Dom Almond Remix) - V.I.M. 
20.Dom Almond - Caught In The Dub - Downbeat


----------



## Apathy (Jan 11, 2012)

A blissful listening experience

http://soundcloud.com/plant43/plant43-live-updigital


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 11, 2012)

cool, that's by a friend. 
indeed it is, i listened to it yesterday. tis a live set rather than a mix mind!


----------



## Apathy (Jan 11, 2012)

really?  ha nice one i thought it was a dj mix d'oh... sure I recognised a few of the tunes too


----------



## nogojones (Jan 11, 2012)

dynamicbaddog said:


>




Only listened to the first half hour. Christ has dubstep turned to shit over the last couple of years.


----------



## ska invita (Jan 11, 2012)

nogojones said:


> Christ has dubstep turned to shit over the last couple of years.


Needs a new name for this kind of stuff. Dubstep still lives nogo...


----------



## stethoscope (Jan 11, 2012)

ska invita said:


> Needs a new name for this kind of stuff.



It's got one hasn't it? Brostep?! 



ska invita said:


> Dubstep still lives nogo...



Check the stuff that Deep Medi put out nogo - Mala, etc. And check Silkie and the Anti-social crew who I've been listening to obsessively the last week or so (cheers ska )

Also discovered a producer called Icicle today - sounding good too.

(via this Youngsta - Rinse show from October last year).


----------



## ska invita (Jan 11, 2012)

stephj said:


> It's got one hasn't it? Brostep?!
> 
> Check the stuff that Deep Medi put out nogo - Mala, etc. And check Silkie and the Anti-social crew who I've been listening to obsessively the last week or so (cheers ska )
> 
> Also discovered a producer called Icicle today - sounding good too.



Theres one or two of Icicle's stuff on Shogun Audio in DnB mode that I think are top tunes. Perhaps Rev M can recommend a track or two. I forget what they were called now.

Thing about Brostep is I think its a bit of a diss name so its not going to take off, hence people still calling it dubstep. Needs to be something like... I dont know... shredstep! GOd knows

A an Icicle DnB bit i like - deep:


----------



## stethoscope (Jan 11, 2012)

This is rather nice ska and nogo - Deep Medi selection from DJ Quest..

http://soundcloud.com/mixmag-1/scene-selection-quests


> 1. Goth-Trad - Man In the Maze
> 2. Mala - Changes
> 3. Quest - Stand
> 4. Pinch - Swish
> ...


----------



## ska invita (Jan 11, 2012)

stephj said:


> It's got one hasn't it? Brostep?!



Not sure what John B was saying with this BrostepWagon Poos one - is he taking the piss? of what?

( The Bandwagon Blues/Poos Twisted v John B spat I got )

ETA: Some kind of explanation...


----------



## The_Reverend_M (Jan 12, 2012)

ska invita said:


> Theres one or two of Icicle's stuff on Shogun Audio in DnB mode that I think are top tunes. Perhaps Rev M can recommend a track or two. I forget what they were called now.
> 
> Thing about Brostep is I think its a bit of a diss name so its not going to take off, hence people still calling it dubstep. Needs to be something like... I dont know... shredstep! GOd knows
> 
> A an Icicle DnB bit i like - deep:




'Twould be a pleasure 
My fav Icicle tunes (in a DnB stylee)...


----------



## dynamicbaddog (Jan 13, 2012)

_Drumsound & Bassline Smith - Winter Studio Mix 2011_

_http://soundcloud.com/drumsoundandbasslinesmith/drumsound-bassline-smith-10_
_
_
Drumsound & Bassline Smith - Close 
Sigma - Do You Love ( This Feeling ) 
Drumsound & Bassline Smith - Freak 
***The Prototypes - Cascade 
CJ Bolland - Camargue ( Fred V & Graffix Mix ) 
Culture Shock - Protection 
Possessive 
***Wilkinson - Refugee 
Die & Break - Tear Down 
Camo & Krooked - Cross Thew LIne ( Metrik Mix ) 
TC - Drug Fuct 
Nero - Reaching ( Wilkinson Mix ) 
***Friction - Robocop ( Taxman Mix ) 
Wideboys Ft Natalia - Addicted to The Bass ( Tantrum Desire Mix ) 
Cyantific - Touch Me 
Rusko - Everyday ( VIP ) 
Metrik - Genesis 
Camo & Krooked - Climax 
Die & Break - Grand Funk Hustle 
Dushi - Canderal 
Skream Ft Sam Frank - Anticipate ( Netsky Mix ) 
Metrik - Night Drive 
Shadow ( Tee Bee & Calyx Mix ) 
Camo & Krooked - Watch It Burn Ft Ayah Marar 
LTJ Bukem - Return to Atlantis ( Marky & Spy Mix ) 
Youngman - Who Knows ( Drumsound & Bassline Smith Mix ) 
Tantrum Desire - Reach VIP 
Utah Saints Vs Drumsound & Bassline Smith - What Can You DO For Me 
Crystal Clear & Zen - Ultra Sound 
2dB - Virus 
TC - Tap HO 
****Sub Focus - Stomp 
L Plus - Catastrophe Ft Shaz Sparks


----------



## ska invita (Jan 15, 2012)

I havent heard these as just discovered, but look good on paper:






KEV’S KRAFTWERK KOVER KOLLECTION
 -x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-
 PART 1
 -x-x-x-
 SOLID STEEL AIR DATE: 12/04/2004
 -x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-
 DURATION: 01:00:08
 -x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-
- Michael Bailey – And Finally Here’s Music
 - Fearless 4 – Rockin’ It
 - Pelding – It’s More Fun To Compute
 - Trouble Funk – Trouble Funk Express
 - Makoto Inoue – Europe Endless/Neon Lights
 - Unknown – Radioactivity
 - Senor Coconut – Trans Europe Express
 - Senor Coconut – The Man Machine
 - Souxsie & The Banshees – Hall Of Mirrors
 - Senor Coconut – The Robots
 - Balanescu Quartet – The Robots
 - Tafkafb – Waltz Mit Der Robot
 - Apoptygma Berzerk – Ohm Sweet Ohm
 - Frenchbloke & Son – Neon Love (cha Cha Cha)
 - Jason Moran – Planet Rock
 - Tremelo Beeer Gut – Das Model
 - Big Black – The Model
 - Rammstein – Das Model
 - Ride – The Model
 - Frenchbloke & Son – Sexy Model
 - Buffalo Daughter – Autobahn
 - Dark Side Of The Autobahn – Dark Side Of The Autobahn
 - Rot Front Trikont – The Robots
 - Senor Coconut – Showroom Dummies
 - Girls On Top – I Want To Dance With Numbers
 - Afrika Bambaataa & Soul Sonic Force – Planet Rock (Elecktric Music Classic Mix)
 - Coptic Rain – The Robots
 - Erasure – Blue Savannah (Remix)
 - Dmx Krew – Showroom Dummies
 - Melt Banana – Showroom Dummies
 - Aqua Vista – The Model
 - Senor Coconut – Home Computer
 - Senor Coconut – Tour De France
 - Elakelaiset – Poro (Reindeer/Robots)




KEV’S KRAFTWERK KOVER KOLLECTION
 -x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-
 PART 2
 -x-x-x-
 SOLID STEEL AIR DATE: 16/08/2004
 -x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-
 DURATION: 59:54
 -x-x-x-x-x-x-x-
- Das Erste Wiener Gemueseorchester (First Viennese Vegetable Orchestra) – Radio Activity
 - Casio VL80 Calculator – Computer World
 - April Nine – Radioactivity
 - Papa Dee – The Model
 - Laether Strip – Showroom Dummies
 - P.O.D. – Die Roboter
 - The One You Love – Trans Europe Express
 - Uter – Ohm Sweet Ohm
 - Terre Thaemlitz – Ruckzuck
 - The Manatees – The Model + Jerky Boys – The Gay Model
 - Chris Whitely – The Model
 - Hikashu -The Model
 - The Treble Spankers – The Model
 - Miladojka Youneed – Pocket Calculator (live)
 - Satoru Wono (Feat. Meiwa Denki) – Dentaku
 - Black Wedding – Taschenrechner
 - Lloyd Cole & The Commotions – Pocket Calculator (live)
 - Senor Coconut – Radioactivity
 - Diplo – Percao (Feat. Pantera Os Danadinhos)
 - Drop Da Bomb – Computerworld
 - Dhiva – Tashenrechner
 - P.M. Dawn – If I Wuz U
 - The Balanescu Quartet – Pocket Calculator
 - Erasure – Blue Savannah (Die Deutchse Remix)
 - Laiboforcen – Numbers
 - Anthony Rother – Numbers/Computerwelt
 - Dynamix II – Techno Bass
 - Le Juan Love feat. DJ Man – Mega Mix (House Style)
 - Anthony Rother – Trans Europe Express
 - Kurtis Mantronik – Original Electron
 - Snakefinger – The Model
 - Galaxy Sound Orchestra – The Model
 - David Byrne & The Balanescu Quartet – The Model (live)
 - Frenchbloke & Son – Sexy Model (Strings)
 - Electric Six – The Model
 - Westbam – Monkey Say, Monkey Do
 - Think Tank – Hack Attack
 - The Balanescu Quartet – Computer Love




PART 3 _ Strictly Kev 
 Laptop Nancyboy _ Solid Steeel Intro _ MP3
 skanfrom _ Phon Sweet Phon _ CDR
 Compulsion _ Home Computer (live) _ MP3
 Evil Twin _ The Lady & The Lake _ CDR
 DJ Danielson _ Partisans of the Lesser Known _ Maninasuit
 Mannequin Depressives _ The Model _ CDR
 The Cardigans _ Das Model _ MP3
 Sopor Aetemus & The Ensemble of Shadows _ Modela _ MP3
 Jack N Madness _ I Like Percussion _ CDR
 Z-Entropa _ Antenna _ Mute
 U2 _ Neon lights _ Mp3
 Makoto Inoue _ Europe Endless/Neon Lights _ New Mantra / Wagram
 koto _ Trans Europe Express _ Mp3
 Empire State Human _ Hall of Mirrors _ CDR
 Terre Thaemlitz _ Schaufensterpuppen _ Mille Plateaux
 Bowery Electric _ Freedom Fighter (vocal remix) _ Beggars Banquet
 X-Ecutuoners _ A Journey Into Sound _ Asphodel
 PART 4 _ Strictly Kev 
 Jay Z _ (Always Be My) Sunshine _ Roc a fella
 MC Lyte _ Cha Cha Cha _ unknown
 2 live Crew _ My Dick Almighty _ Luke Skkywalker
 Mitja V.S _ Neon Lights _ MP3
 Frenchbloke & Son _ No Expo _ CDR
 Terre Thaemlitz _ Mensche Machine _ Mille Plateaux
 Fink _ Autobahn _ CDR
 Tragic Comedy _ Autobahn _ CDR
 Gary Lucas _ Autobahn _ CDR
 Kimitaka Matumae _ Atem / Harmonika _ New Mantra / Wagram
 Beittron _ Airwaves _ Mute
 Teruo Nakano _ Computer Love _ New Mantra / Wagram
 Alva Noto _ The Man Machine _ MP3
 X Cranium _ The Man Machine _ CDR
 Terre Thaemlitz _ Tour De France _ Mille Plateaux
 Terre Thaemlitz _ Morgen Spazergang _ Mille Plateaux
 skanfrom _ Phon Sweet Phon _ CDR
 Xingu hill _ Electric Caf⁄ _ CDR


----------



## ska invita (Jan 15, 2012)

Strictly Kev is back for the second hour after a lengthy hiatus to present ‘Part 4′ of his Kraftwerk Kover Kollection trilogy (!?). They just keep on coming and this hour long selection has more tracks than ever. Healthy doses of Electro and Techno give way to vintage hip hop and even a couple of snatches of (horror) Coldplay. Later there’s a medley of Autobahn, first from an old Top of the Pops LP (RIP) and then a death metal version is synched to a violin quartet, we’d best leave it there I think. Indulge your ears time and time again, even on the train if you like.
PART3 – Strictly Kev
Dj Flywheel-Solid Steel Intro*Mp3
Bigg Ocean Mobb Iv-1-5-Gangster Driven*Bmg
Wagon Christ-Unknown Studio Session*Mp3
Coldplay-Talk (instrumental Demo)*Mp3
Mc Duke-I’m Riffin’*Music Of Life
X-men-It’s More Fun To Sample*Techno Kut
DMX Krew-Homecomputer*Go Records
Luke Vibert-Homewerk*Planet Mu
Rodney Bakerr-Numbers*Rocking House
P.l.-Transeuropa Express*Zyx Records
Torul-It’s More Fun To Compute*Mute
Alenia-Home Computer*Mute
Lcd Soundsystem-Dicso Infiltrator*Dfa
Maw Electronic-Tranz*Maw Records
Bass Junkie-Robotechno*Breakin’ Records
Coldplay-Talk (Thin White Duke Remix)*Emi
Beck-Get Real Paid*Geffen
Poison Clan-Dance All Nite*Effect Records
Audio Science-Trans Europe Express*Cascade
PART4 – Strictly Kev
Yoshinori Sunahara-The Telephone Call*Unknown
Biochip C-Steal It And Deal It (DMX Krew Edit)*Force Inc Music Works
Zoot Woman-The Model*Wall Of Sound
Partia-Das Model*Unknown
King Automatic-The Model*Voodoo Rhythm
Top Of The Pops-Autobahn*Pickwick
Gorefest-Autobahn*Nuclear Blast
Balanescu Quartet-Autobahn*Mute
Roni Size Feat Rahzel-Out Of Breath*Full Cycle
Dj Godfather-Ping Pong / Ping Beatz*Twilight 76 Records
Ionic Vision-Tour De France*Energy Rekords
Fresh Prince And Ready Rock C-Live At Union Sq Outtake*Mp3
Dj Craze-Dmc 2000 Final Routine*Mp3
Morocco Moe-Task*Mo Roc Prod.
The Beat Konductor-Open (space)*Stones Throw
Trans Am-Man Machine (Live)* Mp3
Coldcut-Everything’s Under Control (theory 0.1)*Ninja Tune
Rozmarinke-Radioactivity*Mute
Videosex-Spacelab (Gus Gus Remix)*Mute
Albert Kuvezin And Yat-kha-Man Machine*Unknown




I do these hour long mixes every year or so featuring cover versions, sample-heavy tracks or songs that obviously owe a debt to the Dusseldorf quartet. Each mix is laced with spoken word, interviews or info about Kraftwerk too. This one is from 14/12/07 and was originally aired on Solid Steel. I had the idea several years ago and the more I dug, the more I found, the amount of material out there is mind boggling. Not so strange for such an influential band who rarely release new material I suppose, fans have to fill the gap somehow. I’ll be uploading the previous 4 volumes in 2012, Volume 6 is already on here and I have vol.7 planned out and waiting for a gap in the schedule to put together.
Samarkan | Solid Steel Intro
Turf Talk ft. E-40 & Young Mugzi | Do The Robot
Wallenstein | Exis O1 Intro
Kollo | Franz Schubert (Kollo remix)
LCD Soundsystem | Get Innocuous
(Soulwax version)
Bit Weapon | Spacelab
Bubblyfish | It’s More Fun To Compute
Death In Vegas | Kontroll
Para One | Showroom Dummies
Crazy Girl | Showroom Dummies
Breakout | Planet Rock (Jazz version)
Kollo | Autobahn (Kollo remix)
Bit Shifter | Antenna
Primal Scream | Autobahn 66
Sany Pitbull | Funk Alemao
Aurelius ft. Ashanti | My Number Babe
Modified Toy Orchestra | Pocket Calculator
Clones | Clones
6Blocc | Digits
Fink | The Model
Terre Thaemlitz | Die Roboter
Kalyanji Anandji | Y.O.G.A.
El Aviador Dro | El Modelo
Fatboy Slim | Radioactivity
Cha Cha 2000 | Autobahn
San Jose Cow Muzak | Autobahn
Case Managers | Autobahn





New David – Computer Love (mp3)
Glass Candy – Computer Love (Italians Do It Better)
8-bit Operators – Computer Love (Astralwerks)
Kraftwerk – It’s More Fun To Compute (Busy P remix) (mp3)
DJ Tameil – Trans Newark Express (Money Studies)
Between The Sheets – Late Night Radio (Bootlegs)
Keith Mansfield – Electromatics (A&B) (KPM)
The Simonsound – Tour de Mars (Project Blue Book)
8-bit Operators – The Robots (die roboter) (Astralwerks)
Santogold – Anne (Switch mix) (CDR)
Dreamland Happy Times For All – Showroom Dummies (Spill)
Christian Prommer – Trans Europa Express (Sonar Kollektiv)
Doormouse – Werkin’ It (Addict Records)
Para One – It’s More Fun To Compute (Phonofile.dk/The Orchard)
8-bit Operators – Pocket Calculator (Astralwerks)
Hajime Fukuma – Musique Non Stop (FGL Productions)
Shadowy Men on a Shadowy Planet -Autobahn (mp3)
New David – Autobahn (mp3)
Antediluvian Rocking Horse – Craft Work Out (Spill)
Fleetwood Mac – The Chain (Warner Brothers)
Vibravoid – Ruckzuck (Fruits De Mer)
Clowns Smiling Backwards – Hall of Mirrors (Spill)
The Cure – Like Cockatoos (Rhino /WEA)
Death in Vegas – Zugaga (Drone)
Soma Mestizo – Trans Europe Express (Soma Mestizo)
Two Litre Dolby with Chris Smith – Radioactivity (Spill)
Huon – Upfield Bike Path (Spill)
New David – Expo 2000 (mp3)

ALL HERE
http://ul.to/yp9vq0jx/StrictlyKev_KraftwerkKoverKollectionVolume1-6_qrip.rar


----------



## ska invita (Jan 15, 2012)

And theres this from the other night:

Detroit techno don, *Kevin Saunderson* takes over the 6 Mix for two hours of musical inspirations and current club favourites.
http://ul.to/75vx7gjf/KevinSaunderson_6Mix_2012_01_15_qrip.mp3


----------



## dynamicbaddog (Jan 16, 2012)

_Blu Mar Ten - New Year's Eve House Mix (Dec 2010)_

http://soundcloud.com/blumarten/blu-mar-ten-new-years-eve-house-mix-dec-2010
Orbital: Halcyon (Tom Middleton rmx) 
Blu Mar Ten: Believe Me (David Bartholomeusz rmx) 
Underworld: Two Months Off (Grayarea rmx) 
Thomas Gold: Agora 
Jewelz: Get Down 
Bedrock: Emerald (Grayarea rmx) 
Ellie Goulding: Starry Eyed (Russ Chimes rmx) 
Yousef: Firecracker (Nic Fanciulli rmx) 
Christian Falero & Adrian Villaverde: Put Em High 
Calvin Harris: I’m Not Alone (Deadmau5 rmx) 
Ruff Loaderz: Music Sounds Better With You 
Moony: I Don’t Know Why (Chus Jerome rmx) 
Daniel Portman: Dark Is The Night For All 
The Glitz: Red Leaves (Nic Fanciulli rmx) 
Avicii & Sebastien Drums: My Feelings For You 
Blu Mar Ten: Above Words (Blu Mar Ten rmx) 
Nic Chagall: This Moment


----------



## dynamicbaddog (Jan 16, 2012)

_NAPT In The Mix on the Triple J Radio Mix Up show December 2011_
http://soundcloud.com/napt/napt-in-the-mix-on-triple-j-radio-2011

As aired on Australia's Triple J.
1 NAPT "King Jitter" (Red Sugar Records) 
2 NAPT & Peo De Pitte "Gonna Be Mine" (Vicious Bitch) 
3 NAPT "Fish In the Percolator" (Red Sugar Records) 
4 Peo De Pitte "Who Do You Love" (U&A) 
5 NAPT "Emotion Part 2" (Red Sugar Records) 
6 NAPT "Emotion", Reset Remix (Red Sugar Records) 
7 NAPT "Bass" (Red Sugar Records)
8 Roman d'amour "Make Love Tonight", Peo De Pitte Remix (Computer Science) 
9 DJ Falcon & Thomas Bangalter "Together", NAPT Bootleg Remix (Contraband) 
10 NAPT "Belief" (Red Sugar Records) 
11 NAPT vs FireFlowerz "Melody" (Promo) 
12 Daft Punk "Too Far", NAPT Remix (Contraband) 
13 Mickey Moonlight "Close To Everything", Martinez Brothers Remix (Ed Banger) 
14 NAPT "Treatise" (Red Sugar Records) 
15 2000FASTWOMEN "Letters From Vienna", NAPT Remix (Wrapt Up) 
16 T.E.E.D. "Garden", Calibre Remix (Polydor) 
17 Disclosure "Blue You" (Disclosure) 
18 NAPT "We Promise You" (Red Sugar Records) 
19 Friendly Fires "Blue Cassette", Tiga Remix (XL Records) 
20 NAPT "Lock The P" (Red Sugar Records) 
21 Justin Martin & Ardalan "Lezgo" (Dirtybird) 
22 NAPT "Tom Toms" (Vicious Bitch) 
23 David Guetta & Afrojack "Lunar", NAPT Bootleg Remix (Contraband) 
24 NAPT & Lucian X "Boca A Boca" (Red Sugar Records) 
25 Lucian X & NAPT "Blow Your Mind" (Red Sugar Records) 
26 FireFlowerz "Let Yourself Go" (Cheap Thrills)


----------



## The_Reverend_M (Jan 17, 2012)

*Keb Darge & Andy Smith 'Lost & Found at Madame Jo Jos'*

Download their DJ sets of rock n roll, rockabilly and Northern Soul here: http://soundcloud.com/lost-9


----------



## Dan U (Jan 17, 2012)

two mixes i've been linked too today

http://soundcloud.com/womackreworks/philly-re-edits-megamix-womack

http://soundcloud.com/slipmatt-1/slipmatt-live-raindance-deep

(slipmatt @ jenkins lane in 91, he found and old tape and whacked it up apparently)


----------



## magneze (Jan 17, 2012)

Dan U said:


> http://soundcloud.com/slipmatt-1/slipmatt-live-raindance-deep





> If anyone owns an escort car and can give me the registration you can go home in it tonight, we have your keys.




Ace mix.


----------



## Dan U (Jan 17, 2012)

magneze said:


> Ace mix.



yeah that made me chortle too!


----------



## killer b (Jan 17, 2012)

i'm all over this mix by andy votel & jane weaver tonight - mainly psychy-folk stuff with female singers. no tracklist sorry... but download it. it's wonderful

http://www.mediafire.com/?udlhhbvbv32h7od


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 26, 2012)

killer b said:


> i'm all over this mix by andy votel & jane weaver tonight - mainly psychy-folk stuff with female singers. no tracklist sorry... but download it. it's wonderful
> 
> http://www.mediafire.com/?udlhhbvbv32h7od


any chance of anyone uploading this to a non-mediafire account (ie just a straight .mp3 link). having to download on my phone at the mo.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 26, 2012)

this is rather good by the way:
it's by a chap called philip marshall and it's called either the arch enemy of real or where is your vortex?
http://www.discogs.com/groups/topic/173292
Nelson & Leigh – Sympathy
Unknown Artist – Moon River
The Trebus Project – Introduction
Jóhann Jóhannsson – melodia (iii)
Barry Miles – Star-Gaze
Kate Bush – Watching You Without Me
Brian Gulland & Frank Ricotti – Journey
Andrew Poppy – Cadenza for Piano and Electric Piano
Helmut Lachenmann - Ein Kinderspiel (Schattentanz)
Ryoji Ikeda – C8 Can (N) On / C9 Cadenza
Jana Winderen – Mae Tang
Zerocrop – Nightvision
Anok Pe as Current 93 – She Took Us To The Places Where The Sun Sets
Fennesz – Saffron Revolution
Jóhann Jóhannsson – Melodia (Guidelines For A Propulsion Device Based On Heim's Quantum Theory)
Philip Jeck – All That's Allowed
Jóhann Jóhannsson – melodia (i)
Panasonic – -25
Shed – Ostrich-Mountain-Square
Nana April Jun – The One Substance
Roxy Music – In Every Dream Home A Heartache


----------



## nogojones (Jan 27, 2012)

loads of old mixs here:

http://www.mediafire.com/simonscanlan#myfiles


----------



## Yetman (Jan 27, 2012)

Bloody hell some good stuff on this page! Will spend the rest of the day listening to it all, nice one. In return I give a 24 hour mix from John Maclean. The later ones are great, havent got round to the earlier ones yet, working backwards through em 

A founder of The Beta Band and The Aliens - a mix for every hour of the day , every Friday for 24 weeks. All from my vinyl.. crackle rule​http://www.mixcloud.com/betaband/


----------



## sam/phallocrat (Jan 31, 2012)

*http://hotfile.com/dl/144337670/cb6a1a7/*

*Speedy J Live @ the last ever Atomic Jam - http://www.atomicjam.net/*

*Soooo much bass! *


----------



## cozmikbrew (Feb 1, 2012)

http://soundcloud.com/riot-said-dread/the-coming-insurrection-radio


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Feb 4, 2012)

http://soundcloud.com/fxxp/sets/british-murder-boys/

Been listening to British Murder Boys all evening (specifically the Edinburgh Dogma set). I really want to go out somewhere with some really hard techno now.


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 4, 2012)

You should have come to Corsica Studios for Plex tonight. It's well banging


----------



## dynamicbaddog (Feb 4, 2012)

_The SickBot - Mini-Mix Feb 2012_
http://soundcloud.com/sickbot/the-sickbot-mini-mix-feb-2012

Document One, Maksim - Ace In The Pack feat. Maksim (Original Mix) 
Reso - Ishimura 
Aquasky - And The Beat Goes Ft.Pyramid & Roisin Brophy 
Vibeizm - Stratos 
Aquasky Ft. Diane Charlemagne - Take Me There (Cutline Remix) 
1point5 & Obscenity - Hexanite (Tim Ismag Remix) 
Aquasky - Frontline Ft. Tenor Fly (Original mix) 
Calvertron & Downlink - Get Ready (original mix) 
Mucky Muxx - Kut (HD) 
Far Too Loud - Start The Party (Specimen A Remix) 
The Prodigy - Smack my bitch up (Custom breakZ RMX) 
Example - Changed the way you kissed me (Ellis Dee & DJ Twista 140 Bass Booty) 
Pyramid - Infinity


----------



## zeedoodles (Feb 5, 2012)

http://soundcloud.com/defectedrecords/kevin-saunderson-in-the

Bit special this one pity there is no DL but I am sure that can be fixed !

Tracklist: 
01. Chaka Khan & Rufus - Ain't Nobody 
02. Cerrone - Supernature 
03. Stephanie Mills - Put Your Body in It 
04. Evelyn "Champagne" King - Shame 
05. Kraftwerk - Computer World 
06. Cybotron - Alleys of Your Mind 
07. Hashim - Al-Naafyish (The Soul) 
09. Cybotron - Cosmic Cars 
10. Cameo - Shake Your Pants 
11. New Order - Blue Monday


----------



## ska invita (Feb 8, 2012)

RUSS Disciple live from Toulouse Dub Club (france), 26th Nov 2011 - really nice session
http://www.talawa.fr/player/audio/file/russ-disciples-feat-kheru-jonah-dan-Rpthd
pic from TDC





French dub scene is strong - very keen to check out a dance out there. If only they could get their heads around vegetarianism


----------



## cozmikbrew (Feb 8, 2012)

ska invita said:


> RUSS Disciple live from Toulouse Dub Club (france), 26th Nov 2011 - really nice session
> http://www.talawa.fr/player/audio/file/russ-disciples-feat-kheru-jonah-dan-Rpthd
> pic from TDC


Nice one Ska


----------



## cozmikbrew (Feb 8, 2012)

Got me stepping like a good un that Ska*cracks a Special Brew an turns it right up*


----------



## cozmikbrew (Feb 10, 2012)

http://itchypig.podomatic.com/entry/2012-02-09T15_46_54-08_00


----------



## The_Reverend_M (Feb 13, 2012)

*D-Bridge & SP:MC 'Trainwreck Mix' (2008)*

Tracklist:
01. Intro: Insertion Sound Design by dBridge & SP:MC
02. Instra:mental & Nico - Horse [Exit]
03. Boymerang - Still (Dom & Optical VIP Mix) [Sony]
04. Matrix & Dilemma - Sping Box [Genetic Stress]
05. dBridge & Rufige Kru - Mirror [Metalheadz]
06. Krust - Soul In Motion [Full Cycle]
07. Rufige Kru - Just When You Thought It Was Over [Metalheadz]
08. Klute - Silent Weapons (Photek Remix) [Certificate 18]
09. Instra:mental - Thugtronik [Exit]
10. Calibre - Leave Me [Signature]
11. Loxy & Munk - Lockheed
12. Rufige Kru - One More Time [Metalheadz]
13. Rufige Kru - Something About You (dBridge Remix) [Metalheadz]
14. Calibre - Suddenly [Signature]
15. dBridge - Freedom Club [Exit]
16. Rufige Kru - Is This Real (VIP) [Exit]
17. Boom Boom Satellites - Dub Me Crazy (Optical Remix) [R&S]
18. Trace, Fierce & Optical - Sonar VIP [DSCI4]
19. Break, dBridge, Fierce & Nico - Galleon [Quarantine]
20. Optical - Slip Thru (Ed Rush & Optical Remix) [Virus]

Get it from here: http://dnbshare.com/download/DBridge_MC_SP_-_Trainwreck_Mix.mp3.html


----------



## flutterbye (Feb 14, 2012)

Germany Radio Station HR3 are posting up classic old skool techno and hardtrance mixes from the 90s here
https://www.facebook.com/groups/292655474122665/296532973734915/


----------



## cozmikbrew (Feb 16, 2012)

Not sure if already posted,Essential Mixes,all of em apparently http://soundcloud.com/das-boy/sets/essential-mix/


----------



## ska invita (Feb 16, 2012)

New addition to the AntiSocial camp Razor Rekta

1. J. Sparrow - Entrapment (Dub)
2. Razor Rekta - See'Soar (Dub)
3. Sleeper And District- Cobra (Dub)
4. Razor Rekta - Airborne (Dub)
5. Silkie - Birth (Dub)
6. Razor Rekta - Loko'Motiv (Dub)
7. Biome - Tension (Dub)
8. Razor Rekta - Aztek (Dub)
9. Killawatt And Thelem - Joom (Dub)
10. Razor Rekta - De'Velopment (Dub)
11. Cyrus And Distance - Titan (Dub)
12. Razor Rekta - Taurus (Dub)
13. Sleeper And District - The Risk (Dub)
14. Razor Rekta - Champion (Dub)
15. Distance - Cross The Line (Dub)
16. Razor Rekta - Ill'Ogical (Dub)
17. Vivek - Out Of Reach(Dub)
18. Razor Rekta - Greenlight (Dub)
19. Mala - Runway (Dub)
20. Razor Rekta - Willow (Dub)
21. Tunnidge - 2012 (Dub)
22. Razor Rekta - Reachers (Dub)
23. Dark Tantrums - Dank 7 (Dub)
24. Razor Rekta - Marina (Dub)
25. Kryptic Minds - The Talisman (Dub) 
26. Jay 5ive And Kromestar - Deepest Fears (Dub)

http://www.fabriclondon.com/blog/view/audio-razor-rekta-fabriclive-x-chestplate-mix/


----------



## stuff_it (Feb 18, 2012)

Dub Boy & Henry Heatwave - Heatwave Bristol

Really good Dancehall/Ragga Mix

http://www.mediafire.com/?xvmr4i47dt4x0b6


----------



## flutterbye (Feb 22, 2012)

ladyiax from Cologne, she is one with half of r[h]einklang, first class deep house music
http://soundcloud.com/ladyiax/ladyiax-nachtwolken


----------



## cozmikbrew (Feb 24, 2012)

Breakspolls 10 years of Breaks mix  BOOM BOOM TSSH! http://www.breakspoll.com/blog/free-breakbeat-mix-richie-balboa/


----------



## Numbers (Feb 24, 2012)

Dan U said:


> two mixes i've been linked too today
> http://soundcloud.com/slipmatt-1/slipmatt-live-raindance-deep
> 
> (slipmatt @ jenkins lane in 91, he found and old tape and whacked it up apparently)


Brilliant mix.

Unfortunately I have a brutal memory of the time shortly after that rave.  It was the last rave of that type in that era/time of my life I went to.  I was living in Dublin at the time and celebrated my 21st b/day a cpl of months before.  The night of my birthday a few mates and I came up with the brainwave of coming to London, having a big night out, but sort out some business, e's were selling for £25 each in Dublin back then and buy enough in London and you get them for 3 or so quid at the time.  So we came over that w/end and were at that night at Jenkins Lane, and funnily enough the mates flat we were staying in for the few days is on the same road I now live and I've passed Jenkins Lane prob' 50 times in the car over the last few years - I always think of it.  

We had a great night, we had handled our business over the cpl of days leading up and a cpl of days later headed back to Dublin, we made it back OK and we were delighted with ourselves, as you would be.  Whilst chillin' the mate who was carrying the bits home, in portions of 10, in condoms and swallowed, a short while after we got to the flat in Dublin he said 1 had split as he was feeling a buzz coming in, but that he could handle it, obv' a shit thing to happen, but we'd been caning it for a cpl of years so knew (thought) at that stage 10 could be handled.  

But he died that night from multiple organ failure, as it turned out at least 3 or 4 or more of them split, I couldn't tell you exactly.  Then a cpl of weeks later I was nicked when on acid and got the shit kicked out of me by the Garda, locked up, beaten to fuck, spat on, nipples pinched, hair pulled, slapped around, for about 5 hours, I didn't have a clue what was going on but was completely brutalised all the while being called a murderer cos of what happened to my mate.

Crazy.  Not relevant to the thread but listening to that knowing that I was there and then what happened afterwards is pretty fucking intense, and I know you're a good lot, so apols.


----------



## ddraig (Feb 24, 2012)

fuck man that is well harsh 
sorry to hear of ya mate


----------



## Numbers (Feb 24, 2012)

You know what sticks out most in my mind from it.  He went from, when coming up, talking about how much he loved us and how much we'd make and how he was taking one for the team etc.. to talking utter utter jibberish, rushing his fingernails off, to violent shaking, when we realised it was very very serious we went from bustin his chops to trying to calm/save him.  I'd take the beating any day over seeing that again.


----------



## Apathy (Feb 24, 2012)

kin ell what a horrible story.  Sorry to hear you lost a mate, especially in such a way.  hope time has been a healer dude


----------



## Dan U (Feb 25, 2012)

bloody hell numbers


----------



## cozmikbrew (Mar 2, 2012)

MutantFairys Free Festival sounds prt 1 http://soundcloud.com/mutantdiscofairy/mutantfairys-free-festival


----------



## cozmikbrew (Mar 5, 2012)

Some gems on this,and some interesting talk bout vinyl sales http://www.kanefm.com/2012/02/kfmp-the-pioneers-hip-hop-show-9/


----------



## The_Reverend_M (Mar 6, 2012)

*Andy C w/ MCs Stevie Hyper D, 5-0, Shabba @ Heat, 1997*

http://soundcloud.com/hardsouldnb/andy-c-steviehyper-5-0-shabbad


----------



## cozmikbrew (Mar 7, 2012)

This grooves along nicely,Carl Craig http://boilerroom.tv/carl-craig-40-min-mix/


----------



## soulfulofsoul (Mar 8, 2012)

Don't know much about Alex Niggeman but he is a very good house DJ.
http://soundcloud.com/alexniggemann/alex-niggemann-may-2011


----------



## cozmikbrew (Mar 18, 2012)

been booming this,starts with Clash N Aswad gets Dubby,good set o tunes http://ernestembryo.blogspot.co.uk/2011/01/dj-switch-under-mi-dub-mix.html


----------



## Dave Shades (Mar 20, 2012)

www.soundcloud.com/dave-shades

I've got a load of mixes on there, all sorts of styles. Bass, wonky techno, booty, acid, electro, hip-hop/soul/funk/disco.

Think Kanji Kinetic's guest mix for our radio show is still up there too. Beastly.


----------



## Numbers (Mar 20, 2012)

cozmikbrew said:


> been booming this,starts with Clash N Aswad gets Dubby,good set o tunes http://ernestembryo.blogspot.co.uk/2011/01/dj-switch-under-mi-dub-mix.html


Cheers for this, really really liked listening to it.


----------



## cozmikbrew (Mar 21, 2012)

Anyone had a look ere?recommended in The Metro anyway some good stuff ere http://djqoolmarvsounds.podomatic.com/


----------



## zeedoodles (Mar 23, 2012)

If you like you Techno esp Detroit Techno check out this Vince Watson mix......there are more on his SC pages.

http://soundcloud.com/vincewatson/vwdetroitclassics3

01. Kenny Larkin - Without A Sound - Art Of Dance 
02. Rhythim Is Rhythim - Beyond The Dance - Transmat 
03. Carl Craig - Goodbye World - Planet E 
04. Symbols And Instruments - Cymbolic - Kms 
05. 3Mb - Jazz Is The Teacher - Metroplex 
06. Rhythim Is Rhythim - Nude Photo - Transmat 
07. Scorpions Dream - Aqua Dance - Fragile 
08. Vision - Touch Me - Incognito 
09. Yennek - Emperical Reality - Buzz 
10. Jeff Mills - Purpose Maker 001 - Axis 
11. Robert Hood - Code - M-Plant 
12. Rhythim Is Rhythim - Icon - Transmat 
13. Kenny Larkin - Groove - R&S 
14. Fade To Black - In Sync (Reprise) - Fragile 
15. Claude Young - Dj Kicks - Dj Kicks 
16. The Martian - Cosmic Movement - Red Planet 
17. The Martian - Ultraviolet Images - Red Planet
That is only a half of it !


----------



## cozmikbrew (Mar 23, 2012)

DidgiDancehall mixes lotta 80s cuts http://digitalmidigital.blogspot.co.uk/


----------



## cozmikbrew (Mar 23, 2012)

zeedoodles said:


> If you like you Techno esp Detroit Techno check out this Vince Watson mix......there are more on his SC pages.
> 
> http://soundcloud.com/vincewatson/vwdetroitclassics3
> 
> ...


looks good,grab that for the sunday am sesh


----------



## The_Reverend_M (Mar 23, 2012)

*DJ Format old skool Hip-Hop mix*

DJ FORMAT feat. SURESHOT LA ROCK – Statement of Intent​FROZEN EXPLOSION – Mac Nife​KROWN RULERS – Call Me The New Sire​BANG O – Bang O Theory​HOSTYLE – Keep On Movin​STEADY B – Believe Me Das Bad​THE LOVER KOOL DEE & DJ FREEZE -The Crew(is in the house)​7A3 – Everybody Get Loose​MANTRONIX – Sing A Song​CASH MONEY & MARVELOUS – Time is Up​CHOICE MC’s – This is the B-Side​MC LYTE – Funky Song​SCHOOLLY D – Am I Black Enough For You?​​Here: http://www.bonafidezine.com/dj-format-bonafide-beats-27/


----------



## baffled (Mar 23, 2012)

http://soundcloud.com/neonsteve/neon-steve-this-that-2012-dj

Breaks banger


----------



## baffled (Mar 23, 2012)

More breaks

http://soundcloud.com/kraftykuts/fresh-kuts-volume5


----------



## nogojones (Mar 23, 2012)

Tectonic sampler...

http://soundcloud.com/mixmag-1/scene-selection-pinchs


----------



## dynamicbaddog (Mar 28, 2012)

Mixmag DJ Battle: Blu Mar Ten Vs Mutated Forms

http://soundcloud.com/mixmag-1/mixmag-dj-battle-blu-mar-ten

1 - Blu Mar Ten vs London Elektricity - Above One Second (mash-up, 2011)  
2 - Physics - Dreamworld (dBridge remix) (Blindside, 2008)  
3- Nasty Habits - Liquid Fingers (31 Recs, 1999)  
4 - Dabs & Safire - Time Carrier (Dispatch, forthcoming)  
5 - Unknown  
6 - Dillinja - Silver Blade (Metalheadz, 1996)  
7 - Urbandawn & Rotate - Blue Forest Grotto (unreleased, 2012)  
8 - B Cloud - Going Deeper (Med School, 2012)  
9 - Mutated Forms - Feels Like (Med School, 2012)  
10 - Trisector - Minutes and Hours (unreleased, 2012)  
11 - JDL - Blade Runner Blues (white label, 1996)  
12 - Commix - Broken Man (Metalheadz, 2007)


----------



## dynamicbaddog (Mar 29, 2012)

Skrillex and 12th Planet b2b Ultra 2012 Set 

http://ibrostep.com/2012/03/28/skri...a-2012-set-bonus-skrillex-roughneck-bass-vip/


*Tracklist:*
01. Skrillex & The Doors – Breakin’ A Sweat
02. Skrillex – Right In w/Skrillex & 12th Planet & Kill The Noise feat. Gmcfosho – Burst
03. Skrillex – ID w/ Skrillex feat. Foreign Beggars – Still Gettin It  w/Genetix – Squid Attack
04. Skrillex feat. Damian Marley – Rude Boy Bass w/Damian Marley – Welcome To Jamrock
05. Skrillex & 12th Planet & Kill The Noise – Right On Time
06. ID – ID
07. Avicii – Levels (Skrillex Remix)
08. Knife Party – Fire Hive
09. ID – ID
10. Buraka Som Sistema – Hangover (BaBaBa) (Caspa Remix)
11. Skrillex feat. Penny – All I Ask Of You (12th Planet Remix)
12. Skrillex feat. Alvin Risk – Let Me Try It Out w/Flinch vs. Missy feat. Jamtech Foundation – Bad Boy
13. Nero – Promises (Skrillex & Nero Remix)
14. Skrillex vs. Ini Kamoze – Ruffneck vs. World a Music (Skrillex Bootleg)
15. Rusko – Everyday (Netsky Remix)
16. 12th Planet & Juakali – Reasons (Doctor P Remix) w/Skrillex – First Of The Year (Equinox)
17. Krome & Time – The Licence (Doctor P Remix)
18. Clockwork – Hulk (Dillon Francis Remix)
19. Fatman Scoop feat. Crooklyn Clan – Be Faithful (Put Your Hands Up)
20. Skrillex – Reptile Theme w/Skrillex – Bangarang
21. Benny Benassi feat. Gary Go – Cinema (Skrillex Remix)
22. 12th Planet & Skrillex – Needed Change


----------



## Ernest Embryo (Mar 31, 2012)

cozmikbrew said:


> been booming this,starts with Clash N Aswad gets Dubby,good set o tunes http://ernestembryo.blogspot.co.uk/2011/01/dj-switch-under-mi-dub-mix.html
> 
> 
> Numbers said:
> ...


 
Nice one, thanks. Glad you like it 

There is another reggae mix from DJ Switch if you're interested...
http://ernestembryo.blogspot.co.uk/2011/05/dj-switch-dubside-reggae-dub-mix.html


----------



## Ernest Embryo (Mar 31, 2012)

Here's my latest jungle / drum & bass mix from about a month ago.

http://soundcloud.com/ernest-embryo/tricky-4-0-mix-edit

Here's the tracklisting...
01) Ice Cream Booty [Vital Elements]
02) Man Down [The Wildlife Collective]
03) Stickybuds Guaranteed [The Wildlife Collective]
04) Blaze It Up [The Wildlife Collective feat. Million Dan]
05) Mash You Down [Serial Killaz feat. Cornell Campbell]
06) Good Enough [Serial Killaz]
07) Untold [The Wildlife Collective]
08) Sensi [The Wildlife Collective]
09) Promised Land VIP [Serial Killaz]
10) Ghost Town [The Wildlife Collective feat. DJ Concept]
11) I Need A Dollar [The Wildlife Collective]
12) Rack'N'Ruin [The Wildlife Collective]
13) Raggamuffin [Soundclash]
14) Come Around [UNKNOWN]
15) Tribal Natty (Aphrodite Remix) [Tribe Of Issachar]
16) Some Signal [Serial Killaz]
17) London [Vital Elements]
18) Dancehall Style [Marcus Visionary & Tippa Irie]


----------



## dynamicbaddog (Apr 1, 2012)

Pyramid live set they did for Rough Tempo
http://www.mixcloud.com/jazzb1t/pyramid_roughtempo_live_28_03_2012/


----------



## killer b (Apr 3, 2012)

some surgeon mixes (some may already be here i guess)

http://soundcloud.com/dynamic-tension


----------



## cozmikbrew (Apr 5, 2012)

DJ GETZ,tribute to J DILLA mix http://www.mixcloud.com/DephectClothing/j-dilla-mix-dephect-x-the-doctors-orders-mixed-by-dj-getz/


----------



## ska invita (Apr 5, 2012)

Ernest Embryo said:


> Here's my latest jungle / drum & bass mix from about a month ago.
> 
> http://soundcloud.com/ernest-embryo/tricky-4-0-mix-edit
> 
> ...


Post your mix here too matey http://www.urban75.net/forums/threads/urbanites-dj-mixes.3325/page-119


----------



## cozmikbrew (Apr 5, 2012)

Ernest Embryo said:


> Here's my latest jungle / drum & bass mix from about a month ago.
> 
> http://soundcloud.com/ernest-embryo/tricky-4-0-mix-edit
> 
> ...


Quality mix mate,nice one


----------



## Ernest Embryo (Apr 6, 2012)

ska invita said:


> Post your mix here too matey http://www.urban75.net/forums/threads/urbanites-dj-mixes.3325/page-119


 
Will do. Didn't know what the score was with 'multi' posts etc. but if it's cool then next mix will go in both threads.



cozmikbrew said:


> Quality mix mate,nice one


 
Thanks man... I'm pretty happy with it meself. I've got lots more if you're interested. Actually I may as well post them up here at some point. I won't do them all at once... seems a bit like taking the piss  Thanks again.


----------



## cozmikbrew (Apr 7, 2012)

Yeah man stick em up,good blog by the way


----------



## Ernest Embryo (Apr 10, 2012)

cozmikbrew said:


> Yeah man stick em up,good blog by the way


 
Thanks again  Here's the first one...

*[OCT 2011] GHOST TOWN MIX (Jungle / Drum & Bass)*
http://ernestembryo.blogspot.co.uk/2011/10/dj-embryo-ghost-town-mix.html

Here's the tracklisting (320kbps)...
01) Get Ready "All Junglist" [Rebel MC feat. Tenor Fly, Daddy Freddy, Nanci Correia & Serial Killaz]
02) Sound Fi Dead [Benny Page feat. Top Cat]
03) Raggamuffin [Soundclash]
04) What You Gonna Do [Goldstar vs. Beres Hammond]
05) Come Around [Unknown Artist]
06) Ghost Town [The Wildlife Collective feat. DJ Concept]
07) Bitch [Potential Badboy feat. David Boomah]
08) Sensi [The Wildlife Collective]
09) Sleng Teng [Isaac Maya feat. Wayne Smith]
10) Pass The Koutchie [Benny Page feat. Mr Williamz]
11) Children Of Jah Army [Upfull Rockers feat. Bird]
12) Shine Eye Girl [DJ Panik & M Rode]
13) Crying Out [Soundclash]
14) Truth & Rights [DJ Panik & M Rode]
15) You've Been Boasting [Benny Page feat. Top Cat]
16) Look On Me Soundbwoy Face [Upfull Rockers feat. Bird]
17) Lonely Dub [Serial Killaz]
18) Husslin' [Goldstar vs. Dr. Evil]
19) Body Baby [Unknown Artist]
20) Riff Raff [DJ Marky & S.P.Y.]
21) Soundclash (Version) [Skoobz]
22) Musical Murderation [Marcus Visionary]
23) Pumpking [Dijeyow]
24) Ghost Town [The Specials]

All my mixes are here... http://ernestembryo.blogspot.co.uk/search/label/DJ Embryo


----------



## Ernest Embryo (Apr 10, 2012)

*[AUG 2011] PASS THE KOUTCHIE MIX (Jungle / Drum & Bass)*
http://ernestembryo.blogspot.co.uk/2011/08/dj-embryo-pass-koutchie-mix.html

Here's the tracklisting (320kbps)...
01) Run For Your Life VIP [Visionary feat. D. Suade & R&R]
02) Jungle Yard 01 #1 [Konsheens, Benisour Tha Don F & Junior Reed]
03) Pass The Koutchie [Benny Page & Mr Williamz]
04) Bitch [Potential Badboy feat. David Boomah]
05) Youths Today [Channel 2 & Goldstar]
06) Jump 2 The Sound [Potential Badboy feat. MC Fats]
07) Whip Them [Visionary]
08) Jungle Yard 01 #2 [Konsheens, Benisour Tha Don F & Junior Reed]
09) Don't Worry [Channel 2 & Goldstar]
10) Place In The Sun [Visionary]
11) My Town [RCola & Bass Nacho]
12) Soundclash (Version) [Skoobz]
13) Musical Murderation [Marcus Visionary]
14) Automatic [Visionary]
15) Long, Long Time [Marcus Visionary]
16) The General (Marcus Visionary Remix) [Jahdan Blakkamoore]
17) Jungle Yard 01 #3 [Konsheens, Benisour Tha Don F & Junior Reed]
18) You're Mine VIP [Potential Badboy feat. MC Fats & Yush]
19) Ganja Smokin' [Serial Killaz & Mr Williamz]
20) Girlz [Potential Badboy feat. MC Fats & Yush]
21) Raver Girl [RCola & Bass Nacho]
22) Soundclash [Skoobz]
23) Come Into My Room (DJ Embryo Remix) [DJ Blits]

All my mixes are here... http://ernestembryo.blogspot.co.uk/search/label/DJ Embryo


----------



## Ernest Embryo (Apr 10, 2012)

*[MAY 2011] THE PROMISED LAND MIX (Jungle / Drum & Bass)*
http://ernestembryo.blogspot.co.uk/2011/05/dj-embryo-promised-land-mix.html

Here's the tracklisting (320kbps)...
01) Jamaican Boy [Serial Killaz]
02) Words Can Be So Simple [Jamie Irie]
03) I Need A Dollar [The Wildlife Collective]
04) Top Rankin [The Wildlife Collective]
05) Good Enough [Serial Killaz]
06) Bad Bwoy [The Wildlife Collective]
07) Promised Land VIP [Serial Killaz]
08) Miss Fatty [Miss Fatty]
09) Wadodem [The Wildlife Collective]
10) Stickybuds Guaranteed [The Wildlife Collective]
11) Walk & Skank [Serial Killaz]
12) Sugar Me [The Wildlife Collective]
13) King Of The Bongo [The Wildlife Collective]
14) Put In On [Serial Killaz]
15) Good Looking Gal [The Wildlife Collective]
16) Sweet Sensi [Jamie Irie]
17) Promised Land [Serial Killaz]

All my mixes are here... http://ernestembryo.blogspot.co.uk/search/label/DJ Embryo


----------



## Ernest Embryo (Apr 10, 2012)

*[JUN 2010] MASH YOU DOWN MIX (Jungle / Drum & Bass)*
http://ernestembryo.blogspot.co.uk/2010/06/dj-embryo-mash-you-down-mix.html

Here's the tracklisting (320kbps)...
01) Everyday [Shy FX & T Power feat. Top Cat]
02) Mash You Down [Serial Killaz feat. Cornell Campbell]
03) Fool Sound [Serial Killaz]
04) Over Ur Body (Marcus Visionary Remix) [Top Cat]
05) No No No (You Don’t Love Me) [The Wildlife Collective]
06) Ragga Tip (Walk & Skank) [The Wildlife Collective]
07) A Friend In Need [Top Cat & DJ Panik & M Rode]
08) Killa Klash [Serial Killaz]
09) Turn Down The Lights [Benny Page]
10) Hail Up The Lion [The Wildlife Collective]
11) Ragga Muffin [The Wildlife Collective]
12) Code Red (Serial Killaz VIP Mix) [Conquering Lion]
13) Pirate Radio Station [Top Cat & Serial Killaz]
14) Ghetto Yout [Serial Killaz]
15) Ganjah Plant [Dub Zero]
16) Wardance (Serial Killaz Remix) [Rebel MC]
17) Tribal Natty (Aphrodite Remix) [Tribe Of Issachar]
18) Live From Studio 1 [Serial Killaz]
19) Soundboy Burial [Visionary feat. Peter Ranking]
20) Sweetest Ting (Benny Page & Marcus Visionary Mix) [Top Cat]
21) Try To Test [Serial Killaz]
22) Police In Helicopter (Ray Keith 2004 Mix) [Rebel MC feat. Top Cat]
23) Junglist (Zinc Remix) [Tribe Of Issachar feat. Peter Bouncer]
24) Champion DJ (Shy FX Remix) [Rebel MC]

All my mixes are here... http://ernestembryo.blogspot.co.uk/search/label/DJ Embryo


----------



## cozmikbrew (Apr 13, 2012)

Top ,top mixes Ernest,everyone a gem


----------



## killer b (Apr 17, 2012)

rinsing UK funky/garage/grime type mix from fozzie's mate grievous angel

http://www.immersedaudio.com/2012/04/ia-mix-series-030-interview-grievous.html


----------



## killer b (Apr 22, 2012)

got this great 80s japanese avant garde mix on atm. recommended.

http://rootstrata.com/rootblog/?p=3706


----------



## sim667 (Apr 23, 2012)

http://www.mixcloud.com/Rob_Booth/bong-ra-194-electronic-explorations/

Bong-ra's new electronic explorations mix. That shit is NASTY! My fave mix of 2012 i reckon!


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 25, 2012)

"We Confess - 1977-1984" - compiled By The Black Dog & Regis
http://mnmlssg.blogspot.co.uk/2012/04/ssg-special-we-confess-1977-1984.html


"There was nothing for us…So we did it ourselves" -  Richard H Kirk

Virgin Prunes - Sweethome Under White Clouds - 1982
Associates - White Car In Germany - 1981
Human League - Marianne - 1980
Alex Fergusson ( featuring Daniel Miller )  - Stay With Me Tonight - 1980
Dave Ball - Sincerity - 1983
Crawling Chaos - Sex Machine - 1980
Ultravox - Hiroshima Mon Amour - 1977
Thoma Leer - Private Plane - 1978
The Wolfgang Press - Prostitute - 1983
Dorothy -  I Confess - 1980
Fad Gadget - Coitus Interruptus - 1981
B Movie - Remembrance Day - 1981
Vision - Lucifer's Friend - 1982
The Chameleons - Don't Fall - 1983
Felt - My Face Is On Fire - 1982
UK Decay - Disco Romance - 1980
Sex Gang Children - Into The Abyss - 1982
1919 - The Scream - 1983
Play Dead - Walk Away - 1984
Josef K - Sorry For Laughing - 1981
Test Dept. -  Pulsations 2 -1983
Crispy Ambulance - Drug User Drug Pusher - 1983
Honey Bane - Boring Conversations - 1979
Adam and The Ants - The Day I Met God - 1979
Rudimentary Peni - Dead - 1981
Zounds - Demystification - 1981
Poison Girls - Persons Unknown - 1980
David J & Rene Halkett - Nothing - 1981


----------



## cozmikbrew (Apr 26, 2012)

Mungo s HI FI with another mix of top bass bin boomers http://soundcloud.com/mungoshifi/new-york-boogie-mix


----------



## Ernest Embryo (Apr 27, 2012)

*[APR 2012] KING DUB MIX (Jungle / Drum & Bass)*
http://ernestembryo.blogspot.co.uk/2012/04/dj-embryo-king-dub-mix.html

Here's the tracklisting (320kbps)...
01) Try To Test [Serial Killaz]
02) Kingdub [Silicon Drum]
03) Some Signal [Serial Killaz]
04) Come Into My Room (DJ Embryo Remix) [DJ Blits]
05) Live From Studio 1 [Serial Killaz]
06) Ganja Farmer [Aries & Murda]
07) Just Another Day [EmaKha feat. Obadyahweh]
08) Night Nurse [Cain 1 & Wakcutt]
09) A What A Bam Bam (RCola Remix) [Sister Nancy]
10) Kingston Town [Channel 2 & Goldstar]
11) Murda You (Benny Page Mix) [Kenny Ken]
12) Too Long In Slavery [Candy]
13) Babylon Boy [Soundclash & David Boomah]
14) Burning Flame (Original Mix) [Channel 2]
15) Warinababylon (Original Mix) [Mooncat]
16) Must Come A Road [Channel 2 & Goldstar]
17) Money [Benny Page]
18) Jungle Rock [Visionary]
19) On The Run [Shy FX & T-Power feat. David Boomah]
20) Sun Is Shining [Aries, Gold Bevan & Andy Sim]
21) Some A Dem [Soulculture]
22) Darling [FX909]
23) Loverockers (Original Mix) [Mooncat]
24) Cease Fire Selecta [Dirty Dubsters]

All my mixes are here... http://ernestembryo.blogspot.co.uk/search/label/DJ Embryo


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 30, 2012)

The glorious Spannered website is closing and to finish it off in style, Surgeon and Jerome have provide some unusual mixes to mark its passing.
Jerome Hill's Music For Pregnant Ladies:
http://www.spannered.org/radio/1768/

Will Malone - Deathline
Unknown - Check the Brutal Music label !
Nino Ferrer - Le Telephone (English Version)
Dave Phillips & The Hotrod Gang - Tainted Love
The Boots - Alexander
Ike & Tina Turner - I Can't Believe What You Say
The Kinks - Dedicated Follower of Fashion
Dandelion Wine - Hot Dog
The Nu People - I'd Be Nowhere Without You
Jean Pierre Massiera - Il Tubo
Os Mutantes - Bat Macumba
Bdly Drawn Boy - Riding with Gabriel Greenburg
Os Mutantes - A Minha Menina (Dom Thomas Edit)
The Herbaliser - Amores Bongo
Steve Martin - Gettin Small
The Cherrystones - Be Careful What You Wish For
The Free Association - Le Baggage
The Free Association - Whistlin Down The Wind
The M&S Band - Egg Roll
Dave, Dee, Dozy, Beaky, Mick & Titch - Bend It
Napoleon XIV - They're Coming To Take Me Away
Jean Paul Massiera - Dali Court
North Of Ping Pong - Reeboks
Frankie Valli & The Four Seasons - Rag Doll
Roy Orbison - In Dreams

Surgeon's set from the Blackest Ever Black night late last year:
http://www.spannered.org/radio/1771/

John Coltrane - Dearly Beloved
Surgeon - We Are All Already Here
Roly Porter - Corrin
Cub - CU1
Inigo Kennedy - Scatter
Surgeon - Exhibit
Karenn - Chaste Down
Xhin - Teeth (Surgeon remix)
Swarm Intelligence - Fighting Talk VIP
KiNK - Machines Don't Cry
Surgeon - Presence
Scorn - The Palomar
Surgeon - untitled
Blawan - Coronation
Inigo Kennedy - Cloudless
Regis - Guiltless
Surgeon - those who do not
Universal Indicator - Red
Kraftwerk - Its More Fun To Compute (Surgeon Remake)
Aphex Twin - Digeridoo (Surgeon Remake)
Emptyset - Return
Tomohiko Sagae - Deburring (Paul Damage + Makaton Wasps mix)
Ed Rush, Optical + Fierce - Alien Girl
Raudive - Over


----------



## cozmikbrew (May 1, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> The glorious Spannered website is closing and to finish it off in style, Surgeon and Jerome have provide some unusual mixes to mark its passing.
> Jerome Hill's Music For Pregnant Ladies:
> http://www.spannered.org/radio/1768/
> 
> ...


Aw noooo!Good site that,better grab mi favourites!


----------



## cozmikbrew (May 1, 2012)

D.I.Y soundsystems Digs an Woosh set from Castlemorton Free festival http://soundcloud.com/mix3dupradio/digs-woosh-live-free-party


----------



## Dan U (May 3, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> The glorious Spannered website is closing and to finish it off in style, Surgeon and Jerome have provide some unusual mixes to mark its passing.
> Jerome Hill's Music For Pregnant Ladies:
> http://www.spannered.org/radio/1768/


 
nice one for that 

saw this today as well

http://www.fabriclondon.com/blog/vi...oducing-jerome-hill-and-his-wang-x-fabric-mix

Jacob London - Interest Rates Just Fell Again (Dotbleep)
Osbourne - The Count (Spectral)
DJ Funk - House The Groove (Dance Mania)
Neil Landstrumm - Night Train (Killekill)
Kebacid - Bass Intruder (Blank Ltd.)
Mark Rogan - Paranoia -Jerome Hill Remix (DSNT)
Count of Monte Cristal - B More Forward (Cheap Thrills)
Spandex - Bermuda Triangle (Hand On The Plow)
Green Velvet - Technology Out Of Control (Music Man)
Frankie - Darling (Frankie)
Dexter - I Don't Care (Klakson)
Alpha 303 - Pump It (Orbis)
Cari Lekebusch - Psykologiska Justeringar (H Prod.)
Lung/Max Roach - Booty Call - Randomer Remix - (Deadplate)
Matthew Herbert - Hidden Sugars (Accidental)
Jerome Hill - (Don't) Come To Daddy (Don't)
Frankie - Dontact (Faste)
T.S.O.S. - Over And over (Sound Sampler)
Wevie De Crepon - Ton Wah (Sonig)
Neil Landstrumm - Brutality (Don't)
Fedka The Irritant - Zuperman (Panic Bridge)
Ryuichi Sakamoto - Riot In Lagos (Island)


----------



## Sweet FA (May 8, 2012)

The Kleptones - Hectic City 14

Been loving these all weekend 

_*Part One: “A Massage From The Swedish Prime Minister”*_

01 Grant Green – Let The Music Take Your Mind (Muro Mix)
02 Muddy Waters – Mannish Boy (Baxter Park Sunbather’s Korova Edit)
03 Aretha Franklin – Rock Steady (Sure Is Pure Mix – Danny Krivet Edit)
04 Hot Chocolate – Cadillac (The Revenge Rework)
05 Beat Conductor – Only A Thrill
06 DJ Melo – Grown Man Shit pt.2
07 Aaron Neville – Hercules (Groovement Inc Remix)
08 Sect – Man Of Wisdom
09 Claptone – Good To You
10 Chic – I Want Your Love (Todd Terje Edit)
11 Bottin – Eagle
12 Barry De Vorzon – Warriors (Cristoff Remix)
13 Frank Sinatra – This Town (Morgan Page Unreleased Remix)
14 Animal Collective – My Girls (El Remolon Cumbia Mix)
15 Andy Ash – Timmy
16 Kraftwerk – It’s More Fun To Compute (Busy P Edit)
17 Tanita Tikeram – Twist In My Sobriety (Alf Tumble Re-Dress)
18 Claptone – Cream
19 Dimitri From Stoke-On-Trent – I Wanna Be Your Lobster
20 Nina Simone – Ain’t Got No, I Got Life (Groovefinder Remix)
21 Radiohead – Nude (Jarrad K Remix)

_*Part Two: “Stop That, It’s Silly…”*_

01 Kool & The Gang – Jungle Boogie (Kovary Nu Jump Up Booty)
02 Josh Wink – Higher State Of Consciousness (DJ Apt One Remix)
03 Sabo – Patchy Moombahton
04 Trick Turner – Sirens Comin’
05 2pac vs Feed Me – Hell To The Stars (Funkanomics Blend)
06 Featurecast – Rock Ya Body
07 Legion Of Doom – Crazy As She Goes
08 The Beatles – The Word (The Captain Remix)
09 Moondog – Lament I (“Bird’s Lament”)
10 Obvious Productions – Standing In The Way Of Your Friends
11 DJ Faroff – Ray No Speak Americano
12 G3rst – We No Speak Cantina
13 Mashup-Germany – Everybody No Speak Americano (Chaos Club Edit)
14 Mad Mix Mustang – Let’s Dance ‘n Stuff
15 Duck Sauce vs Fatboy Slim – The Barbra Skank (DJ Myagi Awesomesauce Mashup)
16 DJ Schmolli – Barbra & Gerry
17 Basement Jaxx – Red Alert (HeavyFeet vs Nick Thayer Bootleg)
18 Rye Rye ft. M.I.A – Sunshine (Smalltown DJs Remix)
19 DJ Topcat – Bust A Flawless Move
20 Big Boi – Shutterbug (Jack Beats Remix – Krafty Kuts Re-Rub)
21 Adele vs Robin S – Show Me In The Deep (DJs From Mars Mashup)
22 Tom Jones vs Lipps Inc – Funkytown Kiss (DMC Mashup – Kleptones Remake)
23 Nate Dogg – All The Girls Get Up (Mr Andersonic Remix)
24 Nero – Crush On You (Sound Remedy Remix)
25 Bell Biv Devoe – Poison (Risk One Bigger Room Bootleg)
26 Rick James vs Salt’n'Pepa – Superfreak Push (Gary G Mashup)
27 DJ Zebra – Happy Friends

_*Part Three: “I’m Sorry, I’m Going To Have To Shoot You”*_

01 Ramones – Blitzkreig Bop (Tea Time Remix Ft. GSUS)
02 Dem Slackers – Swagger (Evil Nine Remix)
03 Nicky Romero – Generation 303
04 Bingo Players – L’Amour
05 Megadeth – Sleepwalker (Kaze V Croma Remix)
06 Fatboy Slim – Ya Mama (Moguai Remix)
07 Faith No More – Epic (Utah Saints Bootleg Mix)
08 Poet – Disco Statuz (JD Live Edit)
09 Daft Punk – Around The World (Kid Dub Remix)
10 Hedflux & Neurodriver – Energy Vibration (Kill Dyl Bootleg Remix)
11 Breach – Fatherless (Doc Daneeka’s MRR remix)
12 Queens Of The Stone Age – Better Living Through Chemistry (Streetlife DJs Remix)
13 Plump DJs – The Volcano Coalition
14 Human Resource – Dominator (DJ Hell Remix)
15 Wolfgang Gartner – Funk Nasty V3 (Krafty Kuts Re-Rub)
16 Exactshit – Crazy Humanoids
17 KRS-One – Sound Of Da Police (heapy’s Brooklyn Fire Bootleg)
18 Led Zeppelin – Immigrant Song (Mr Peaches Remix)
19 AC/DC – Thunderstruck (Tittsworth Remix)
20 The Rolling Stones – Satisfaction (Discotech Remix)
21 Benni Benassi – Satisfaction (J. Rabbit Remix)
22 Metallica – Seek And Destroy (Bassnectar Remix)
23 DJ Parker – Iron Mandem
24 The Kinks – You Really Got Me (Diffusion Remix)


----------



## cozmikbrew (May 8, 2012)

http://www.mixcloud.com/RIDDIMTIONSOUNDSYSTEM/studio-sessions-vol-1/


----------



## baffled (May 9, 2012)

http://soundcloud.com/metalheadz/ukf-music-podcast-19-lenzman

Some seriously good tracks on this.

01. Brian McKnight - Stay Or Let It Go (D&B Bootleg) - (Dub) 
02. Mortem - Iceberg - (Metalheadz) 
03. Vicious Circle & Need For Mirrors - Eyes Wide Shut - (Siren) 
04. D-Bridge - Not What You Want - (Shogun Audio) 
05. Alix Perez - Myriads (Jubei Remix) - (Shogun Audio) 
05. Lenzman - Wordsworth - (Metalheadz) 
06. Ulterior Motive & Code 3 - Yeti - (Symmetry) 
07. Dramatic & DbAudio - Let Me Begin - (Liquid V) 
08. Commix - Just Me - (Dub) 
09. Chroma - So Alone - (R2Zero) 
10. Sabre, Stray & Halogenix - Oblique - (Critical) 
11. Marky & S.P.Y - Love Affair - (Innerground) 
12. Planas - Breathtaking (D-Bridge's SoulSteppas Mix) - (Exceptional) 
13. Zero T - Roxy Music - (Dispatch) 
14. Lenzman Feat. Riya - How Did I Let U Go - (Metalheadz) 
15. Amit - You Look Better Dead - (Exit) 
16. Ant Tc1 - Mode Destruction (Xtrah's MoonDust Remix) - (Dispatch) 
17. Random Movement - See You Again (Runnin') - (Phuzion) 
18. Calibre - All The While - (Signature) 
19. Dramatic & DbAudio - Fractual Harmony - (Good Looking) 
20. Sabre, Stray & Halogenix - St. Clair - (Critical) 
21. Makoto Feat. MC Conrad - Golden Girl (Lenzman VIP) - (Dub) 
22. Commix - If I Should Fall - (Metalheadz) 
23. Soulmotion Orchestra - All Yours (S.P.Y Remix) - (Hospital)


----------



## baffled (May 9, 2012)

Ernest Embryo said:


> All my mixes are here... http://ernestembryo.blogspot.co.uk/search/label/DJ Embryo


 
That's my listening sorted for a while


----------



## stuff_it (May 19, 2012)

'Top' 50 of the blogariddims heatwave mixes, dating from 2006.

Mainly Reggae & Dancehall, some other stuff too... http://www.weareie.com/2008/04/blogariddims-top-40.html


----------



## The_Reverend_M (May 23, 2012)

*Metalheadz live sets @ Boiler Room, Ft. dBridge, Goldie, Jubei, Commix*

Live sets recorded for the website Boiler Room last night! 

Enjoy J

dBridge: http://dnbshare.com/download/BoilerroomXmetalheadz-D_Bridge.mp3.html

Jubei w/ Flowdan: http://dnbshare.com/download/BoilerroomXmetalheadz-Jubei_Flowdan.mp3.html

Commix: http://dnbshare.com/download/BoilerroomXmetalheadz-Commix.mp3.html

Goldie: http://dnbshare.com/download/BoilerroomXmetalheadz-Goldie.mp3.html


----------



## Orang Utan (May 23, 2012)

Lee Perry mix by Dr Rob 
http://testpressing.org/2012/04/176-producers-series-17-lee-scratch-perry/


----------



## ska invita (May 23, 2012)

sign your name lee perry mix??


----------



## Orang Utan (May 24, 2012)

It's well good


----------



## ska invita (May 24, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> It's well good


well i never! At first I thought it might be a spoof, labeled as Lee Perry for comedy, but it looks official...interesting record for sure


----------



## nogojones (May 24, 2012)

The_Reverend_M said:


> *Metalheadz live sets @ Boiler Room, Ft. dBridge, Goldie, Jubei, Commix*
> 
> Live sets recorded for the website Boiler Room last night!
> 
> ...


 

Feckers have deleted it for copyright.


----------



## ska invita (May 24, 2012)

nogojones said:


> Feckers have deleted it for copyright.


Boiler Room and Metalheadz sets get taken down quite quickly, so a double whammy here


----------



## The_Reverend_M (May 28, 2012)

Booooooooo


----------



## fadrats (May 28, 2012)

I'm loving this guy... All over the place... but delicious never the less...
http://soundcloud.com/r_co/nicolas-jaar-essential-mix-19

Other of his mixes out there...


----------



## sim667 (May 28, 2012)

Bangface has upload a first officially recorded mix, and I know theres some keen peoples on a bit of BF here.....

Amen Allstars @ Bangface 2011 (jungle)
http://www.mixcloud.com/bangface/amen-allstars-remarc-bizzy-b-equinox-bangface-weekender-2011/


----------



## ska invita (May 28, 2012)

fadrats said:


> I'm loving this guy... All over the place... but delicious never the less...
> http://soundcloud.com/r_co/nicolas-jaar-essential-mix-19
> 
> Other of his mixes out there...


Great intro


----------



## The_Reverend_M (Jun 1, 2012)

*Luke Vibert 'Hip-Hop Circa-1999 Mix' (1999)*

Here: http://www.bonafidezine.com/luke-vibert-x-bonafide-beats-06/#more-4182

Tracklisting:
Company Flow – America
The Brothers – Memories
Polyrhythm Addicts – Motion 2000
Company Flow – World Of Garbage
Sir Menelik & Kool Keith – Space Cadillac
Sir Menelik ft Grand Puba & Sadat X – 7XL
Slum Village – I Don’t Know
Pacewon – I Declare War
Souls Of Mischief – Shooting Stars
Slum Village – Fantastic
Rahzel & Q-Tip – To The Beat
Gang Starr – Discipline
Truck Turner – Who Am I
Pharoahe Monch – Simon Says
Organized Konfusion – Thirteen
Screwball – F.A.Y.B.A.N.
hmm – shit – not fucking sure man!
DJ Spinna& Missin Links – Who U Be
J-Treds – Never Too Much
A Tribe Called Quest – Girls [unreleased]
Doug E Fresh – Nuthin’


----------



## baffled (Jun 9, 2012)

Love this, hip hop and breaks.

http://soundcloud.com/soleheaven/dj-dsk-live-the-cut-2011

Probably my most listened to mix atm.


----------



## DJ Squelch (Jun 15, 2012)

Gayle San @ Delusion, Frankfurt, Germany 28.04.2012 - techno 2hrs
http://www.mixcloud.com/livesetsdjmixes/gayle-san-live-delusion-u60311-frankfurt-germany-28-04-2012/

Miss Djax vs Pet Duo @ Djax It Up XL, Westerunie, Amsterdam - 25.02.2012 - hard techno 2hrs
http://soundcloud.com/missdjax/pettrio-djaxitupxl-25-02-12

Fernanda Martins @ An Cruiscin Lan, Cork, Ireland 05.05.2012 - hard techno 2hrs
http://soundcloud.com/dj-fernanda-martins/fernanda-martins-cork-ireland


----------



## dynamicbaddog (Jun 22, 2012)

James D'Ley 's Glade set
http://soundcloud.com/jamesdley/glade-live

Come Together/Chutulu - Primal Skream & Deadmau5 -Elite force RVMP 
Hans- Colombo 
Flatline- Doulefacez 
Reload - Deekline & Ed Solo ft Million Dan - Rack & Ruin remix 
Back home - Colombo remix 
I Have A dream - Dirty stab & Jet music - Dirty politics & Judos remix 
Da Gaeta - Dirty Loud 
Swoon-Chemical brothers - Elite force RVMP 
Monkey Do this - Colombo remix 
Calverton & Qalvr - Raw da floor - Hirshee remix 
Flex- Borgore & Shay ( Document One remix ) 
Dungeon - Cyberpunkers - Far Too Loud remix 
Rage Valley - Knife party 
Dark & Light - Red Mongoose & Most freedom 
Harder Better Faster Stronger - Daft Punk - Specimen A & James D'ley refix 
Fire Hive - Knife Party 
No good for me - Jurrasik refix 
Lightspeed - Datsik & Kill the Noize


----------



## barabrith (Jun 23, 2012)

My current favourite
http://www.mixcloud.com/FlowOne_SeboSellout/7-steps-for-better-listening/


----------



## Apathy (Jun 24, 2012)

just a 40 min label promo mix
http://soundcloud.com/mixmag-1/scene-selection-reggae-roast


----------



## Apathy (Jul 1, 2012)

http://www.mixcloud.com/Balearic_Slirmish/pauly-p-head-face-feet-music/

a good friend of mine. an unknown but i think he's the real deal. one of the best DJs out there.....

http://balearicskirmish.blogspot.co.uk/


----------



## Apathy (Jul 6, 2012)

who remembers DJ Producer?

He went a bit too hard and fast for me, but loved some of his mixes 92/3 era... Anyway, he was a great DJ, and this beauty he has done here, a tribute mix of Shut Up And Dance classics is currently on heavy rotation on my ipod and will be for the foreseeable future.....

http://soundcloud.com/the-dj-producer/the-dj-producer-shut-up-dance


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 9, 2012)

LISTEN THE FUCK TO THIS:

http://soundcloud.com/dionysaur/alone-with-walnut-mary

Grouper - Alien Observer 
Sorrow - The Final Solstice 
Spacemen 3 - Let Me Down Gently 
Charles Dodge - The Waves 
Ai Aso - ラヴェンダー [Lavender Edition] 
Spring Heel Jack - The Road to the Western Lands 
Thomas Lupo - Pavan a 3 No. 28 
Andrew Liles - Anhedonia 
CocoRosie - Gallows 
Henry Purcell - Canzona 
Sorrow - Extracts from the Faery Queene 
Nyctalgia - Falling Into Nothingness... 
Nina Simone - Strange Fruit


----------



## Dan U (Jul 10, 2012)

Dimitri from Paris in that there Brixton on jubilee weekend

http://soundcloud.com/dfp/dimitri-from-paris-live-slide

tis a cracking 'party' mix, contains Rick Astley.

making working at home a more  place today


----------



## killer b (Jul 10, 2012)

rocking this greg wilson mix tonight.

http://www.mixcloud.com/okini/festivalanthems-by-greg-wilson/


----------



## killer b (Jul 13, 2012)

fadrats said:


> I'm loving this guy... All over the place... but delicious never the less...
> http://soundcloud.com/r_co/nicolas-jaar-essential-mix-19
> 
> Other of his mixes out there...


this is brilliant. cheers.


----------



## killer b (Jul 19, 2012)

my mate paul put together this sweet mix of his own productions - deep dubby housemusic spinning into deep acid/tech house. lovely.

http://soundcloud.com/cottam/cottam-old-stuff-new-stuff


----------



## The_Reverend_M (Jul 24, 2012)

*Skratch Bastid & The Gaff Present: *
* "SOUL SISTERS, STAND UP!" (PARTS 1 & 2) *
"This Is A Journey Into Sound: Listen! Love! Learn! A Nonstop 80-minute Mix From 2 of Canada's Most Sanctified Selectors"
**100% Female Funk, Soul, R&B & Breaks**
Both Part 1 & Part 2 mixed, scratched, blended & sequenced by Skratch Bastid & The Gaff. Split into 2 parts for easier Soundcloud enjoyment.

Download Part 1 here: http://soundcloud.com/skratchbastid/skratch-bastid-the-gaff-soul-sisters-stand-up-part-1

Download Part 2 here: http://soundcloud.com/thegaff/skratch-bastid-the-gaff-soul-sisters-stand-up-part-2


----------



## Apathy (Jul 29, 2012)

Classic street soul:  Featherlash on the mix

if yer like your 80s 90s soul groove...

this is one my girlfriend did.  she can't mix for toffee.  I love reminding her of that, but she does have the right choons


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 12, 2012)

http://soundcloud.com/dj-bus-replacement-svc/brs3

Ivor Cutler - Good Morning! How Are You? Shut Up!  
Fabio - On Films 
 Dean Milan - A Night Of Sin  
Cally Kwong (鄺美雲) - 冰凍的女人 (Lady of Ice)  
Jason Chan (陳柏宇) - 命案 (Murder Case)  
Björn Ranelid Feat. Sara Li - Mirakel (Excerpt)  
Wonder Dog - Ruff Mix (DIY edit) 
 Richard Craig Hackley - God's Backhand  
Ministry - What He Say  
The Lonely Island - Japan  
Total Toly - Oriental Acupuncture (DIY edit)  
Dschinghis Khan - Samurai  
Israel Kamakawiwo'ole - Tengoku Kara Kaminari (Thunder from Heaven)  
Rufus Harley - Pipin' the Blues (w/shortened sax solo)  
Charanjit Singh - Raga Todi 
 Krsna & Govin Tan - Flight of the Bumble Bee 
 Pearl - Mohammed Ali  
Ri Kyong Suk (리경숙) - Don't Ask My Name (내이름 묻지 마세요) 
 Yayaya - T-ARA (티아라)  
Doctor P - Tetris  
Arnold Schwarzenegger - Don't Stop Believin'  
Johnny Violent - Burn Out

It's kind of awful/awesome


----------



## ska invita (Aug 14, 2012)

Just watched Jackie Brown - noticed a really cool cut in the soundtrack, a latin version of Grazing in the Grass...


...the youtube uploader has a nice site which includes a page called* Dope Latin Rareness* - and has a truly great mix on it:


> Chopped Herring Records owner Pro Celebrity Golf aka Bobby ‘El Toro’ Grooves isn’t JUST about ILL Hip Hop. He started to develop a passion for Latino music in the mid 80’s after scoring numerous Salsa/Boogaloo mix tapes at Portobello Road market where he worked every Saturday for several years (and for very little money!) on his uncle’s army surplus stall. His love of the genre grew slowly over the next 10-15 years until the late 90s when he started digging and dealing Latin vinyl.
> 
> Around 2000 he bought a HUGE amount of dead stock from a defunct Latin distribution company in New Jersey. He shipped over 10,000 sealed lps and about 1000 45s to the UK and spent the next year or so digging thro his own stock. He covered his costs with just 10 records!!! This stash kickstarted his passion for Latin records.
> 
> He travelled back and forth to NYC not only looking for rare Hip Hop wax but also Puerto Rican vinyl. Bob picked up several AMAZING collections from radio stations and ex-dj’s and is now in possession of some 'crazy nice wax'. From Boogaloo, Salsa and Pachanga to Guajira, Cha Cha and Mambo, his interest in this field is wide. Allow him take you hostage on a musical journey from San Juan to the Bronx via the SOUL…...


 
http://www.choppedherringrecords.com/index.cfm?asset_id=1634

Just read the Puerto Rico wiki - this bit is pretty incredible to me:


> The relationship between Puerto Rico and the United States dates back to the Spanish-American War, in which Spain, under the terms of the Treaty of Paris of 1898, ceded the island to the United States. Puerto Ricans became U.S. citizens in 1917, and the United States Congress legislates many aspects of Puerto Rican life.[14] However, the islanders may not vote in U.S. presidential elections.[15][16]
> 
> Since 1947, Puerto Ricans have been able to elect their own governor. Its official languages are Spanish and English, with Spanish being the primary language. The island's current political status, including the possibility of statehood or independence, is widely debated in Puerto Rico. *A referendum on statehood, independence, or continuance of the status quo will be held on November 6, 2012. *


----------



## The_Reverend_M (Aug 17, 2012)

*Thee* Don of Drum and Bass takes us on a true journey through styles and beats with his impeccable taste and skillz 

Get it here: http://dnbshare.com/download/2012-08-04_-_dBridge_Fabriclive_fabric_London-2.mp3.html


----------



## ska invita (Aug 17, 2012)

The_Reverend_M said:


> *Thee* Don of Drum and Bass takes us on a true journey through styles and beats with his impeccable taste and skillz
> 
> Get it here: http://dnbshare.com/download/2012-08-04_-_dBridge_Fabriclive_fabric_London-2.mp3.html


5 hour set


----------



## cozmikbrew (Aug 17, 2012)

Mates new breaks mix http://soundcloud.com/witchdoktor/i-dont-know-what-party-they


----------



## Numbers (Aug 20, 2012)

Apathy said:


> Classic street soul: Featherlash on the mix
> 
> if yer like your 80s 90s soul groove...
> 
> this is one my girlfriend did. she can't mix for toffee. I love reminding her of that, but she does have the right choons


My missus and I absolutely love this + the other mix she done.  Would absolutely love to have other mixes by her.  Pass on the regards of the Numbers please.


----------



## Apathy (Aug 20, 2012)

Numbers said:


> My missus and I absolutely love this + the other mix she done. Would absolutely love to have other mixes by her. Pass on the regards of the Numbers please.


 
she dumped me last week lol.  well its not funny actually


----------



## Numbers (Aug 20, 2012)

Always thought her mixes were shit anyway.


----------



## Apathy (Aug 20, 2012)

hahaha u mad head


----------



## Apathy (Aug 20, 2012)

Numbers said:


> My missus and I absolutely love this + the other mix she done. Would absolutely love to have other mixes by her. Pass on the regards of the Numbers please.


 
ok just remembered it was me who uploaded her sets, if i remember right its was a 2 hour set split up into segments so she could burn em onto CD.  here we go....

http://www.mediafire.com/?wcgccz9nwgc8hsy
http://www.mediafire.com/?7zzhuj195p8qri3
http://www.mediafire.com/?7y49fsdc3aj1dnd

not sure what ur gonna get, she was practicing at mine for a club nite we did.  i think one of em is the one u already have not sure?


----------



## killer b (Aug 29, 2012)

new mix from my mate paul up on the fabric website. he's failed to do a tracklist, but it's pretty sweet - usual dark deep disco house morphing into deep acid...

http://www.fabriclondon.com/blog/view/feed-your-stereo-cottams-slowly-accelerate-mix-for-fabric


----------



## ska invita (Sep 9, 2012)

fresh mix by japanese dark horse GOTH-TRAD (love that name!!)


> We are very excited to present the latest Dubspot podcast from “The Sound Originator” himself, Japan’s very own Takeaki Maruyama a.k.a. Deep Medi Musik recording artist GOTH-TRAD. For those who are not familiar with his work, get ready to be introduced to one of the most remarkable electronic music artists and performers working in the field of bass music at the moment. Heavily influenced by electronic music pioneers like Kraftwerk and pivotal labels like Warp Records, young Takeaki was turned onto the sounds of electronic music from an early age. As GOTH-TRAD, Takeaki has been performing and releasing forward-thinking, boundary-pushing electronic music for over a decade. His releases can be found on one of Britain’s most trusted and influential labels for bass-heavy soundsystem music, Deep Medi. This mix was recorded live at Dubspot and contains substantial material from GOTH-TRAD’s most recent album, New Epoch (out now on Deep Medi) along with tunes from labelmates and like-minded producers Distance and V.I.V.E.K.



http://blog.dubspot.com/dubspot-podcast-031-goth-trad/

its pretty special - dark and moody

01. GOTH-TRAD – Grind (dub)
02. GOTH-TRAD – Dark Path (DEEP MEDi)
03. Karma – Meanings (dub)
04. GOTH-TRAD – Cosmos (DEEP MEDi)
05. GOTH-TRAD – Axis (dub)
06. GOTH-TRAD – Seeker (DEEP MEDi)
07. GOTH-TRAD – Man in the Maze (DEEP MEDi)
08. GOTH-TRAD – Departure (DEEP MEDi)
09. Distance – Traffic [GOTH-TRAD Remix] (Planet Mu)
10. GOTH-TRAD – Air Breaker (DEEP MEDi)
11. GOTH-TRAD – Itinerant Priest (DEEP MEDi)
12. Pampidoo – Synthesizer Voice [GOTH-TRAD Remix VIP] (dub)
13. GOTH-TRAD – Cut End VIP (dub)
14. Johnney Osbourne – Fally Rankinig [V.I.V.E.K. Remix] (Greensleeves Dubstep)
15. GOTH-TRAD – Meteor (dub)
16. GOTH-TRAD – Born To Know (dub)
17. GOTH-TRAD – New Epoch (DEEP MEDi)


----------



## killer b (Sep 9, 2012)

goth trad is awesome. seen him dj a few times, always a treat...


----------



## ska invita (Sep 9, 2012)

Greensleeves have a dubstep imprint now?


----------



## The_Reverend_M (Sep 12, 2012)

ska invita said:


> Greensleeves have a dubstep imprint now?


 
Yep. Think there's an album (or two?) of remixes out


----------



## Numbers (Sep 12, 2012)

killer b said:


> goth trad is awesome. seen him dj a few times, always a treat...


I seen him at Cafe 1001 in Shoreditch a good few years ago, when it was a place you could smoke weed freely and munch on lovely cakes whilst lying on a bed  and he absolutely tore the place down, it was in the bit just up the first stairs, crowd was the rigth size and it was an experience in music I'll never forget, even tho' I can't remember


----------



## Ernest Embryo (Sep 14, 2012)

*[SEPT 2012] PLANET DEFENDER MIX (Jungle / Drum & Bass)*
http://ernestembryo.blogspot.co.uk/2012/09/dj-embryo-planet-defender-mix.html
http://soundcloud.com/ernest-embryo/planet-defender-mix-edit

Here's the tracklisting (320kbps)...
01) Tempa [Run Tingz Cru feat. Blackout J.A.]
02) Bam Bam [DJ Defkline & Ed Polo]
03) Night Nurse [Cain 1 & Wakcutt]
04) Brighter Day (Jungle VIP mix) [Ricky Tuff vs. Ras Mac Bean]
05) Big Summer [Dope Ammo]
06) Its All Love [Ricky Tuff vs. Ras Mac Bean]
07) Bad Duppy Walk [Slynx]
08) Possessed Remix [Marcus Visionary feat. Tarus Riley]
09) Sweet Sunshine [Top Cat]
10) Roots & Culture (Serial Killaz VIP) [Dope Ammo]
11) Herbalistic [DJ Tuskan feat. Cali P]
12) Sun Is Shining [Aries, Bevan, Gold & Andy Sim]
13) Entertainer [Freestylers]
14) Jah Army [Tuffist]
15) Feel Good [Dijeyow & Jera]
16) I Got Love 4 U [Blackout J.A. & Lady MC]
17) Know My Name (Shutdown Remix) [Miss Omega]
18) Good Vibes (Dirty Skank Beats Remix) [Rebelution ft. Lutan Fyah]
19) Turn To The East (JFB Dubstep Radio Edit) [Trojan Sound System]


----------



## Numbers (Sep 23, 2012)

Enjoying this at the moment.  Hoochie Roots

http://www.mixcloud.com/bexbambalam/bamalam-hoochie-rootsdem-gal-selectas-promo1/


----------



## The_Reverend_M (Sep 24, 2012)

DJ Food has done two DJ Shadow mixes for XFM 

http://soundcloud.com/strictly/dj-shadow-trip-out-dj-food-mx1

http://soundcloud.com/strictly/dj-food-flashback-megamix-dj


----------



## ska invita (Sep 28, 2012)

Kind of mix, more a comp, for the funky psychonauts






Tim Maia, THE Brazilian Funk Soul Godfather was the real thing. His 1970 debut album introduced his audacious talent, as well as North American soul and funk musical influences, forever changing Brazilian popular music. His legendary appetites sought out carnal AND spiritual fulfillment in equal measure. He bought 100 hits of LSD and handed them out to the staff of his record label. 

At the height of his mid-70s success he joined the Cult of Racional Energy; watching for spaceships while wearing only white clothes and playing only white instruments! Yet the two albums he recorded for the Cult are among his best. His songs search for love, and they dig into the existential. His own lyrics say it best: “I am so groovy now and I don’t care!”

http://soundcloud.com/luakabop/sets/tim-maia-nobody-can-live-forever/


----------



## moody (Sep 28, 2012)

greg wilson essential mix is on repeat atm.

proper good.


----------



## ska invita (Sep 28, 2012)

killer b said:


> goth trad is awesome. seen him dj a few times, always a treat...


<GOTH-TRAD European Tour 2012 Oct-Nov>

[October 2012]
5th Oct - Copenhagen @ Deep Medi/OHOI! (KB18)
6th Oct - Leeds @ Deep Medi x Exodus (Vox Warehouse) 
12th Oct - London @ Get Darker/Basslaced (Cable)
13th Oct - Rotterdam @ RAAK (Massilo)
17th Oct - Dublin @ Emergence (The Lost Society)
19th Oct - Manchester @ Just Skank (Sound Control)
20th Oct - Liverpool @ Just Skank (Zanzibar)
26th Oct - Antwerp @ Soulshine (Trix)
27th Oct - Milton Keynes @ Dubbed Out (The Tunnel)

[November 2012]
1st Nov - Berlin @ Dubmarine (About Blank)
2nd Nov - Nuremburg @ K4 Zentralcafe
3rd Nov - Helibronn @ Club Mobilat
9th Nov - Hamburg @ Wob Wob (Hafenklang)
10th Nov - Prague - TBC
16th Nov - Bristol @ TIMBUK2
17th Nov - Zagreb - TBC

Some more shows will be confirmed.


----------



## ska invita (Oct 1, 2012)

The Wild Indian - A tribute to Super Cat mix by Stereo Steppers 






01. Intro 
02. Boops 
03. Big & Ready 
04. Experienced Lover 
05. Deejay Daddy 
06. How Cat Go America 
07. Dance Inna New York 
08. Mandela Land 
09. Dolly My Baby (ft. Trevor Sparks) 
10. Oh It´s You 
11. Terminator 
12. Cabbin Stabbin (ft. Nicodemus, Jr Demus & Jr Cat) 
13. How Yuh Pretty So 
14. Sit Down Pon It 
15. Too Greedy 
16. Jah Run Tings 
17. Love Got A Hold 
18. Move Up 
19. Pops 
20. Come Down 
21. Sweets For My Sweets 
22. Think Me Come Fi Play 
23. Under Pressure 
24. Crazy Love 
25. Jamaica Jamaica 
26. Walkathon 
27. Coke Don 
28. Them No Care 
29. Permit Fi Gun 
30. Hell A Go Come 
31. Cry Fi Di Youths 
32. Trash And Ready 
33. Don Dada 
34. Tun It Over 
35. Fight Fi Power 
36. Bubble & Wine 
37. Abc 
38. Girlstown 
39. Scalp Dem 
40. Must Be Bright 
41. Ghetto Red Hot 
42. Nuff Man A Dead 
43. Dem No Worry We (ft. Heavy D) 
44. Sandokan 
45. Chalice A Lick 
46. Mud Up 
47. Vineyard Style 
48. Word, Sound & Power 
49. Ride & Shut Off
http://soundcloud.com/stereo-steppers/supercat-tribute-mix


----------



## ska invita (Oct 1, 2012)

Breakage did a mix on Rinse last week on the Digital Soundboy show - all kinds of fresh and different beats in there, finishing on some DnB. Check out the little acid flex at 47.50...... a nice remix of that D Bridge funky drummer tune at the end too...
http://podcast.dgen.net/rinsefm/podcast/DigitalSoundboyLXOne260912.mp3+


----------



## killer b (Oct 2, 2012)

my mate paul, who's deep housey mixes i've posted before on this thread, used to be an absolutely amazing techno dj before he got famous - he's just uploaded a mix of him supporting the british murder boys in 2005, and it's absolutely pounding. my best mate was at the actual gig, and apparently he got a better reaction than the headliners... no tracklist sorry.

http://soundcloud.com/cottam/before-i-chilled-out-paul


----------



## ska invita (Oct 3, 2012)

possibly the best turntablist type dj in the UK, MR Thing - new mix - download only - but worth it - not the usual selection.....deep crate digging - soulful and mellow





http://www.sendspace.com/file/ccrk87


----------



## Apathy (Oct 4, 2012)

killer b said:


> my mate paul, who's deep housey mixes i've posted before on this thread, used to be an absolutely amazing techno dj before he got famous - he's just uploaded a mix of him supporting the british murder boys in 2005, and it's absolutely pounding. my best mate was at the actual gig, and apparently he got a better reaction than the headliners... no tracklist sorry.
> 
> http://soundcloud.com/cottam/before-i-chilled-out-paul


 
i wold have been there


----------



## Fez909 (Oct 4, 2012)

I'm a big fan of cottam. Didn't realise he was a techno bod. Will have to check it out, cheers!


----------



## killer b (Oct 4, 2012)

he isn't anymore - basically spent 10 years hacking away at being a techno dj to very little success (i once put on a night with him in preston. no-one came) despite having incredible skills... then the first couple of house things he did got picked up, and he suddenly became a name. 

he was playing me an awesome new acid track the other night. keep an eye out, i think it's out next month.


----------



## ska invita (Oct 4, 2012)

acid is creeping back into all kinds of new music at the moment...a good thing of course


----------



## killer b (Oct 4, 2012)

YES.


----------



## Fez909 (Oct 4, 2012)

killer b said:


> he isn't anymore - basically spent 10 years hacking away at being a techno dj to very little success (i once put on a night with him in preston. no-one came) despite having incredible skills... then the first couple of house things he did got picked up, and he suddenly became a name.
> 
> he was playing me an awesome new acid track the other night. keep an eye out, i think it's out next month.


 
I think that's just the way things are at the minute.  Techno has died a death in the last 5+ years and house is back with vengeance.  I thought house was pretty much dead a few years ago, but I guess it's all just cyclical, now.  There aren't many true innovations in electronic music anymore, so it's now joined rock/indie/etc. in that you just get whatever's fashionable.  I guess your mate just wasn't into techno at the right time.


----------



## killer b (Oct 4, 2012)

techno is coming back atm, i think he dropped out at the wrong time. 

loads of really fresh sounding techno stuff about atm. i'm actually excited about it for the first time in years...


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 4, 2012)

Got any recent mixes to suggest?


----------



## killer b (Oct 4, 2012)

not really - only just finding my feet atm myself. i guess it's that whole 'post industrial' sounding stuff i'm liking though - vatican shadow, stuff on blackest ever black and the like. pye corner audio.


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Oct 4, 2012)

killer b said:


> not really - only just finding my feet atm myself. i guess it's that whole 'post industrial' sounding stuff i'm liking though - vatican shadow, stuff on blackest ever black and the like. pye corner audio.


 
I've been enjoying that too. Also Perc and Perc Trax.

http://soundcloud.com/dystopiaonline/podcast004-perc


----------



## ska invita (Oct 4, 2012)

killer b said:


> techno is coming back atm, i think he dropped out at the wrong time.
> 
> loads of really fresh sounding techno stuff about atm. i'm actually excited about it for the first time in years...


i think some of the dubstep/bass music new generation are increasingly going 4 to the floor, 808s + 909s abound, acid sounds are sneaking in all over the place...i think youre right about it coming back...im not in the loop on the techno scene but im getting that impression from the outside


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 4, 2012)

ska invita said:


> i think some of the dubstep/bass music new generation are increasingly going 4 to the floor, 808s + 909s abound, acid sounds are sneaking in all over the place...i think youre right about it coming back...im not in the loop on the techno scene but im getting that impression from the outside


Aye, loving the likes of Blawan, Hessle Audio, Livity etc - these youngsters are listening to a lot of old acid records and tough old jacking Chicago house


----------



## Dan U (Oct 4, 2012)

ska invita said:


> possibly the best turntablist type dj in the UK, MR Thing - new mix - download only - but worth it - not the usual selection.....deep crate digging
> 
> 
> http://www.sendspace.com/file/ccrk87


 
is it possible to d/l this without download a .exe file?

or is it just me being a dick?


----------



## ska invita (Oct 4, 2012)

Dan U said:


> is it possible to d/l this without download a .exe file?
> 
> or is it just me being a dick?


yeah its sendspaces latest wheeze - look down to the bit that says Click here to start download from sendspace


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 4, 2012)

Are you clicking on the right bar? The pale blue one in the middle has the file


----------



## Dan U (Oct 4, 2012)

ska invita said:


> yeah its sendspaces latest wheeze - look down to the bit that says Click here to start download from sendspace


 
legend, thank you ska!


----------



## ska invita (Oct 4, 2012)

Dan U said:


> legend, thank you ska!


i got caught out myself first time around


----------



## dynamicbaddog (Oct 5, 2012)

Specimen A: Funkatech / Cable Promo mix


https://soundcloud.com/cablelondon/specimen-a-funkatech-cable

Tracklist:
1- Specimen A - All Or Nothing (Dub)
2- Specimen A - Slam Dunk ( Inside Info Remix ) 
3- Excision and Downlink - Swerve ( Specimen A Remix ) 
4- Specimen A - Slam Dunk ( Stoneway Remix ) 
5- Excision and Skism - Sexism ( Far Too Loud Remix ) 
6- Daft Punk - HBFS (Specimen A & James D'ley Refix )
7- Specimen A - I Will Not Lose 
8- Specimen A - Slam Dunk 
9- Skism - Red Heat 
10-Specimen A - Rock Star ft Suffice
11-Far Too Loud - 600 years
12-Excision and Datsik - Deviance (Dirtyphonics Remix)
13-Daft Punk - Aerodynamic (Specimen A and James D'ley Remix ) 
14-Specimen A - Shut your Trap (Dub)
15-Far Too Loud - Firestorm
16- Specimen A - London
17-Doctor Werewolf - Lasercat Rocket Attack ( Specimen A Remix ) 
18-Shockone - Polygon ft Reija (Dirtyphonics Remix) 
19-Far Too Loud - Lightbringer
20-Shockone - Chaos Theory
21-Excision and Downlink - Swerve ( Specimen A Remix )
22-Fourward- All that Matters
23-Specimen A - Forgot about Breaks
24- Skism and DC Breaks - Killer ft Dee Freer
25- Fleur and Cutline - Broken Mirror
26- Fleur and Cutline - Broken Mirror (Specimen A Remix)
27- Fleur and Cutline - Broken Mirror (Metrik Remix)
28- Subfocus- Tidal Wave ft Alpines


----------



## ska invita (Oct 7, 2012)

Photek essential mix...first once since the only one he did back in 1997 or somesuch...I think hes got a new album and this includes some previews of that.....
Photek - Essential Mix (2012-10-06)
http://soundcloud.com/everybodywantstobethedj/photek-essential-mix-2012-10

Some shit tunes in there frankly... In fact  this is what happens when you move to california and work in tv... in fact i really dont like this mix 

01. Apparat & Raz Ohara - Holdon (Modeselektor Remix) [HoldOn, SHITKATAPULT]
02. Photek - Quadrant [KUALM, Photek Productions]
03. Apparat - Arcadia (Telefon Tel Aviv Remix) [SHITKATAPULT]
04. GRENIER - Bury The Blade [Unknown]
05. Cowboy Rythmbox - Shake [Comeme]
06. Truncate - Transients [Truncate]
07. Jan Driver - Gain Reaction [Boysnoize]
08. MJ Cole - TGV [Satellite EP, Prolific Recordings]
09. Blackbird Blackbird - It's A War [THE BORACAY PLANT EP, LAVISH HABITS]
10. Maxxi Soundsystem feat. Name One - Regrets We Have No Use For
11. Alan Fitzpatrick - Always Something For Nothing [Life Through Different Eyes EP, Drumcode]
12. Parallel Dance Ensemble - Shopping Cart (Maxxi Soundsystem Remix) [Permanent Vacation]
13. Kobana & Yane3 - BN2 1TW [Particles]
14. Ellen Allien & Apparat - Jet (Ben Klock Remix) [BPitch Control]
15. Appleblim & Ramadanman - Void 23 (Carl Craig Re-Edit) [aus music/FutureAudio]
16. Hot Chip - Flutes (Sasha Remix) [Last Night on Earth]
17. Apparat -Berlin [Shitkatapult]
18. Mao - Harvest [Southern Fried]
19. Delano Smith - Wires [Darker Shades Of Detroit, Sushitech]
20. Maetrik - Revenge of Jack [The Entity, True Soul]
21. GRENIER - Frenemies [Photek Productions]
22. The Mole - Stupid Famous [If I Had A Nickel, Maybe Tomorrow]
23. Photek - Quevedo [KUALM, Photek Productions]
24. Calibre - Temple Step [Simple Emotion, Signature]
25. Photek - Pyramid [KUALM, Photek Productions]
26. Dub Phizix - Handmade [Never Been, Critical Music]
27. Photek - Shape Charge [KUALM, Photek Productions]
28. Mala - The Tunnel [Mala In Cuba, Brownswood Recordings]
29. Die & Break - Tear Down [Grand Funk Hustle, Digital Sound Boy]
30. Enei & Kasra - So Real [Sequence 2, Critical Music]
31. Light Year - Moderation [Bang Gang]
32. L-Vis 1990 - Feel The Void (Paul Woolford's After Hours Mix) [PMR Records]
33. Cannible - Primitive [Monique Musique]
34. Oliver & Destructo - La Funky [BNR Trax]
35. Photek - Mine To Give (Satoshie Tomiie Remix) [Solaris, Science/Virgin]


----------



## The_Reverend_M (Oct 10, 2012)

Wow... just when I was finding DnB plateauing this comes along – deep, dark, progressive, even industrial in places! A proppa “journey” mix 

Check it: http://soundcloud.com/horizonsmusic/clarity-horizons-podcast#


----------



## ska invita (Oct 10, 2012)

The_Reverend_M said:


> Wow... just when I was finding DnB plateauing this comes along – deep, dark, progressive, even industrial in places! A proppa “journey” mix
> 
> Check it: http://soundcloud.com/horizonsmusic/clarity-horizons-podcast#


20mins in and it gets better with every track.............


----------



## The_Reverend_M (Oct 10, 2012)

Innit


----------



## killer b (Oct 15, 2012)

new cottam mix. bleepy as fuck, really digging this one.

http://soundcloud.com/cottam/cottam-sunday-raw-st


----------



## Apathy (Oct 19, 2012)

http://soundcloud.com/damo-b

a good mate of mine, including recordings of his radio show in mcr.   If u like it deeeeeeep.  Then you'll like.  Simples


----------



## Numbers (Oct 19, 2012)

ska invita said:


> possibly the best turntablist type dj in the UK, MR Thing - new mix - download only - but worth it - not the usual selection.....deep crate digging - soulful and mellow
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is going down with brass knobs on in this household, cheers.


----------



## ska invita (Oct 19, 2012)

Numbers said:


> This is going down with brass knobs on in this household, cheers.


glad to hear it! supposedly its a deep hiphop samples mix...i dont recognise a single one tbh, completely out the loop...anyhow there's an earlier installment 
http://www.mixcloud.com/Soundcrash/mr-thing-champion-nerd-mixtape/


----------



## ska invita (Oct 20, 2012)

> In the early 1970s came a new sound in reggae: spooky, haunting, and often eccentric minor key instrumentals featuring an exotic instrument, the melodica. It became known as the "Far East Sound". Young Augustus Pablo soon became famous for his distinctive music that seemed to come from another time and place – even more so when King Tubby got hold of the tapes. Even though Pablo is synonymous with the Far East sound, he wasn't the only one responsible for it – producers Clive Chin, Leonard Chin, and Herman Chin-Loy all played a role in shaping the vibes. So even though I am at the controls west of the River Nile, this is a deep selection of Far East music.


catch it while its up http://www.upsetter.net/podcast/

Peace And Love - Augustus Pablo
One Thousand Swords - Augustus Pablo
A Harder Shade Of Black - Augustus Pablo
A Better Shade Of Dub - Santic All Stars
Iggy Iggy - Augustus Pablo
I Man - Herman Chin Loy
Arabian Rock - Augustus Pablo
Pablo Express - Augustus Pablo
Jaro - Randy's All Stars
Hap Ki Do - Augustus Pablo
Addis Ababa - Augustus Pablo
East Africa / East Of The River Nile - Augustus Pablo
Cool Shade Dub - Augustus Pablo
Jah In The Hills - Augustus Pablo
A Java Instrumental - Augustus Pablo
JA Minor - Dub Syndicate
Yokohama - H. Kobayashi


----------



## ska invita (Oct 20, 2012)

^^^on a simliar note reggae is making inroads in China - here's a 30min podcast showcasing Chinese reggae bands
http://www.shanghai247.net/music/podcast/shanghai-247-podcast-reggae
well worth a check...(out of curiosity)





just going to stick in a few more Chinese bits here. There was this Jah Wobble album and live show (he did a Japanese one too)


and a nice little article about the Chinese pioneers in JA
http://www.danwei.org/chinese_reggae_pioneers.php
The first ever soundsystem was run by Thomas Wong, better known as Tom The Great Sebastien, which featured Count Matchuki, the first deejay (toaster) on the mic
Arguably the first dub records were those of Herman Chin Loy's collected on Aquarius Dub

Check out this Japanese mans youtube channel
http://www.youtube.com/user/ReggaeFarEast


> My name is H.Kobayashi. I was born in 1958. I am a retired person. In my house,Yokohama, Japan. I like reggae. I make it. My music is Orient-like and danceable. It is very individual.


most of his tunes only went up yesterday and dont even have 1 view yet - youtube dubplate style!  Nothing great here, but something very sweet about it
This is what i'll be up to when i retire too


----------



## Numbers (Oct 20, 2012)

I came across this by accident this morning

http://www.mixcloud.com/Johnnyroast_aka_JP/ray-von-45-mix/

London Orbital at it's absolute finest. I dare anyone to say they wouldn't have this set list from that era.


Chime - Orbital
Let It Roll- Doug Lazy
The Chief - Toni Scott
Break 4 Love - Raze
Salsa House - Richie Rich
Make My Body Rock - Jamanda
Just Wanna Dance - The Todd Terry Project
LFO - LFO
Voodoo Ray - A Guy Called Gerald
Humanoid - Stakker
The Party - Kraze
Can You Party? - Royal House
A Day In The Life - Black Riot
Promised Land - Joe Smooth
Devotion - Ten City
French Kiss - Lil Louis
Your Love - Frankie Knuckles


----------



## magneze (Oct 20, 2012)

^ Great set list. Downloading that!


----------



## Sweet FA (Oct 20, 2012)

Um...prob being a nob but how do you dl it?


----------



## ska invita (Oct 20, 2012)

Sweet FA said:


> Um...prob being a nob but how do you dl it?


http://clouddownload.co.uk/


----------



## Sweet FA (Oct 20, 2012)

Aha, cheers ska


----------



## magneze (Oct 20, 2012)

http://offliberty.com/ is the one I use.


----------



## Riklet (Oct 20, 2012)

anyone got any good hardcore techno or gabba mixes to recommend?


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Oct 21, 2012)

Riklet said:


> anyone got any good hardcore techno or gabba mixes to recommend?


 
Not sure if you these are what you want as they're hard techno rather than hardcore techno as a genre (jesus that sounds uber-techno geek doesn't it) but try these:

Ancient Methods: http://electronicexplorations.org/?show=ancient-methods

Dead Sound and Videohead: http://thequietus.com/articles/08005-dead-sound-videohead-mix


----------



## The_Reverend_M (Oct 24, 2012)

Silkie & Quest live at Outlook Festival 2012 

http://soundcloud.com/outlookfestival/silkie-quest-getdarker-outlookfestival#


----------



## Apathy (Oct 25, 2012)

http://soundcloud.com/dynamic-tension/surgeon-this-is-the-place

Chicago Skyway - Heavens & Angels (Extended Version) - MOSDEEP001 
Jake Conlon - Pull Your Neck In - PRTP003 
BMB - In Another Country - LTECH002 
The 65d Mavericks - Estrangement of the Past (Surgeon mix) - Surface 
MPIA3 - Mountains Of Ash - R&S 
Milton Bradley - Alien Rain 2B - Alien Rain 
Sei A - Hypen - HEK020i 
Peverelist & Kowton - Raw Code - Livity Sound 
MPIA3 - Roly Poly Babs - R&S 
Randomer - Freak Dub - HEK018 
WK7 - Higher Power (Hardcore PCK Mix) - PH303 
Reeko - Electrical Phenomena - Pole Group 
BMB - Dead Sun - LTECH002 
Fishermen - Anchor Buoy - Skudge 
WK7 - The Avalanche (Original Mix) - PH202 
Braiden - Belfry Tower - RH044 
Stephen Brown - Fuego - Theory041 
Error Ética - Quasar (NX1 Remix) - Psychoskunk 
Shadows - Distorted Images (Mike Parker Remix) - AVN006 
Karenn - Sailing Solvents - SHEWORKS 004 
Truss - Splot - OCS006 
Alex Coulton - Bounce - Livity Sound 
Paul Mac - Resident Problem 
Untold - Breathe (Nautiluss remix) - Hemlock 
Tripeo - First Trip (B) - TRIP1 
Truss - Beacon (MPIA3 Definition) - OCS006 
Paul Mac - Hotel Insomnia - EPM Music 
Innerspace Halflife - Wind - MOSDEEP12 
TR \ ER - UC - BROS001 
Untold - Stop what you're doing (Kowton remix) - Hemlock 
Cut Hands - Krokodilo - VFSL102


----------



## Apathy (Oct 25, 2012)

I love Perseus Traxx

2 live sets.....

http://soundcloud.com/perseus-traxx/perseus-traxx-live-set-done

http://soundcloud.com/perseus-traxx/live-set-for-jane-fitz

Genius. old school chicago/detroit vibes.  Perfect


----------



## Apathy (Oct 25, 2012)

more class.....

http://soundcloud.com/cyrildeep/after-20-futureshot
1. Regis « In a Syrian Tongue » 
2. Sigha « The Politics of dyin’ » 
3. Gonno « Acdise #2 » Skudge feels it version 
4. Fade II Black « in synch » 
5. Anthony Shakir meets BBC 
6. The Untouchables « Trippin’ » 
7. SP-X « Suppressor Grid » Peter Van Hoesen remix 
8. Marcel Dettmann « Planning » 
9. Vril « UV » 
10. Joey Beltram « 5.7 litre » 
11. Basic Soul Unit « Soulspeak » Shed remix 
12. Terrence Fixmer « Dance like Paranoid » Marcel Dettmann remix 
13. Thomas Bardnett & Eammon Doyle « The original day » 
14. Tommy Four Seven « Track 5 » Robert Hood remix 
15. Mike Dehnert « RGS2 » 
16. Forbidden Works 001 
17. Harald Grosskopf « Trauma »


----------



## Dan U (Oct 29, 2012)

Nice house mix for a monday morning, by the Inland Knights who i like.

http://soundcloud.com/inland-knights/iks-autumn-mix-2012


----------



## killer b (Oct 29, 2012)

debut mix from the mysterious hickeysonic. dronedubfolktechmetal.

http://hickeysonic.wordpress.com/2012/10/27/hickeysonic-1/


----------



## stuff_it (Oct 30, 2012)

Proper decent jungle, older stuff. No idea who it's by, the Mr has had it as mp3 for about ten years...

http://dnbshare.com/download/Sunday_School_-_Jungle.mp3.html


----------



## DJ Squelch (Oct 30, 2012)

http://www.mediafire.com/?10z9yf314d1qm4u
From The Bollywood Bloodbath: the B-Music from the Indian horror film industry". 
"A bewitching hour of pre-vamped vintage Hindi horror from the Desi-Dracula's music cabinet featuring rare tracks from Bappi Lahiri, R.D. Burman and Sapan Jagmohan" - butchered by resident werewolf Andy Votel.


----------



## moody (Nov 4, 2012)

not really into dubstep but I appreciate a dj with good technical skillz and this kid is amazing.


----------



## Apathy (Nov 4, 2012)

tyree @ 30 mins.  why not eh


----------



## moody (Nov 4, 2012)

these guys smash it. Done  PR for their Boogie Bytes cd which was pretty good. Still would love to check em out in the flesh tho


----------



## shambler (Nov 7, 2012)

New Smoke on the Hills out 
http://soundcloud.com/smoke_on_the_hills/smoke-on-the-hills-vol-12

Reggae & Dub.
This guy's been making these for years and I've probably played them a hundred times.. seriously reccommend


----------



## moody (Nov 8, 2012)

cracker....


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 8, 2012)

Why do people upload audio DJ sets to video sites?


----------



## ska invita (Nov 8, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> Why do people upload audio DJ sets to video sites?


cos people like me listen to music predominantly on youtube (and vinyl)


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 8, 2012)

It seems rather pointless when you could upload an mp3 to a free download site


----------



## moody (Nov 8, 2012)

I listen to a lot of stuff on youtube too.


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 8, 2012)

hard to listen to youtube on your bike though innit


----------



## evildacat (Nov 8, 2012)

Apathy said:


> who remembers DJ Producer?
> 
> He went a bit too hard and fast for me, but loved some of his mixes 92/3 era... Anyway, he was a great DJ, and this beauty he has done here, a tribute mix of Shut Up And Dance classics is currently on heavy rotation on my ipod and will be for the foreseeable future.....
> 
> http://soundcloud.com/the-dj-producer/the-dj-producer-shut-up-dance


 
Ha just came across some cassettes of dreamscape i had in the loft had quite a bit of producer on them, producer and scorpio set also.

Just stumbled upon the Boiler roon dj sets on youtube, really liking the Bonobo set and the andrew weatherall set.


----------



## evildacat (Nov 8, 2012)

Anyone aware of a Quantic set from the boiler room? Why all the fuss about getting tickets to the boiler room looks pretty much like record label and dj friends only, surely? so why does everyone just keep asking everywhere? is pretty funny though.


----------



## Ernest Embryo (Nov 9, 2012)

*[NOV 2012] A POLITICAL MESSAGE MIX (Anarcho Punk)*
Stream or download it (with CD covers and some 'bonus' books) here...
http://ernestembryo.blogspot.co.uk/2012/11/dj-embryo-political-message-mix.html

... and as a added bonus see if you can find the hidden message  

Here's the tracklisting (320kbps)...
01) Face [Cross Stitched Eyes]
02) Under The Sea Wind [Blyth Power]
03) Capitalism Is Cannibalism [Anthrax]
04) Kings & Punks [Conflict]
05) Duty Calls [Omega Tribe]
06) Axe Man [Amebix]
07) Vampire State Building [Rudimentary Peni]
08) In Darkness [Anti-Sect]
09) Dignity [D&V]
10) Can't Cheat Karma [Zounds]
11) Animal Welfare [Anti-System]
12) Myxomatosis [Flux Of Pink Indians]
13) Evil Speak [Icons Of Filth]
14) Rats [Subhumans]
15) One Nation Under The Bomb [Conflict]
16) Nagasaki Nightmare [Crass]

You can get lots of other stuff from my blog at http://ernestembryo.blogspot.co.uk.


----------



## moody (Nov 10, 2012)

also, how many boiler rooms are there, there is two in america , one in germany and one briefly in manchester ?

oh, not forgetting the one in holland


----------



## moody (Nov 10, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> hard to listen to youtube on your bike though innit


 

you a programme that will record audio directly from your soundcard.

I use audacity, it's free and very simple.


----------



## magneze (Nov 10, 2012)

moody said:


> you a programme that will record audio directly from your soundcard.
> 
> I use audacity, it's free and very simple.


Offliberty is easier. ;-)


----------



## moody (Nov 10, 2012)

just found this place.. http://www.dancetrippin.tv/

has loads of dj sets from around the world and lots of docs like the "history of house" and "Ecstasy rising"


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 10, 2012)

moody said:


> also, how many boiler rooms are there, there is two in america , one in germany and one briefly in manchester ?
> 
> oh, not forgetting the one in holland


There isn't 'one' anywhere. It roams around everywhere. It's a brand I suppose


----------



## moody (Nov 10, 2012)

oh, I see...


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 12, 2012)

DJ Bus Replacement Service's latest mix of wrongmusic:
Mix 4
http://soundcloud.com/dj-bus-replacement-svc/brs4

Next mix out 1 Dec, just in time to count down to the end of b'ak'tun 13.

Trackllsting:
Miss Piggy - Stereau Warmup
Technomader - Muskelfrau
David Bowie - 剎那天地 (A Fleeting Moment)
Jodie Foster - La Vie C'est Chouette (version française)
Harvey Sid Fisher - I Want My Mommy
L'il Markie - Diary Of An Unborn Child
Amy Borkowsky - Mom's Food Chain
d-Wizz - GSM (Part I)
Lucas Santtana - Super Violão Mashup
Thighpaulsandra - The Angelica Declaration
The Tisroc Gang - Lenny Lotion
Tom Hooker - Real Men (Radio Version)
Steven Seagal feat. Lady Saw - Strut
Jero (ジェロ) - 海雪
Pochonbo Electronic Ensemble - That's Thanks To The Leader's Care
Girls With Attitude - There's Nothing In My Dreams
New Order - Face Up
The Outside Agency - Backpack Wisdom
Jan Turkenburg & His Pupils Of The Geert Grote School - In My Spaceship
Amy Borkowsky - Don't Get A Cat
Grain - Ralphy! 

it's horrible - give it a listen!

this track particularly is creepy as fuck:
L'il Markie - Diary Of An Unborn Child


----------



## The_Reverend_M (Nov 13, 2012)

*Mark Kloud 'Footwork-Jungle / Slow-Fast Mix' *

Here: http://soundcloud.com/markkloud/mark-kloud-footwork-jungle

Tracklist:
1. Slick Shoota - Jungle Chamber 
2. Sinistarr ft. Tim Reaper - Rave juke 
3. Dream Continuum - Giv A Lil Luv 
4. Nguzunguzu - Drop Cage 
5. Impact - Jungle Ting 
6. Mark Pritchard & Addison Groove - Pump Dat 
7. Mark Kloud - London's Most Wanted - Girls Dem Want It (Footwork Edit) 
8. High Rankin - Flowers On Your Rave 
9. Slipmatt - Breakin' Free (Dawn Raid vs Aja remix) 
10. Ital Tek - Gonga (µ-Ziq Remix) 
11. Mark Kloud - Lightnin 'n' Thunda 
12. Slick Shoota - Bruk (Deft Remix) 
13. Mutated Forms - Wastegash 
14. Phillip D. Kick - Sound of the Future - Lighter (Footwork Edit) 
15. Om Unit - Ulysses VIP 
16. The Host - Neo Geocities (web 2.0 mix) 
17. Apex Feat. Ayah - Space Between (Sinistarr Remix) 
18. Mutiny Audio - In Your Face 
19. Opiuo - Monkey Crunk (Ill.Gates & Smaples Remix) 
20. Phillip D. Kick - Remarc - R.I.P. (Footwork Edit) 
21. Om Unit vs. Kromestar - Solar Cycle 
22. Louis Blaise - Love and Gwalla (Phillip D. Kick Remix) 
23. Sinistarr - Ross 
24. Plug - Drum N Bass 
25. Actraiser - Tropa Z 
26. Om Unit - Slowfast Matrix


----------



## ska invita (Nov 16, 2012)

Excellent bunch of music here... making my evening

http://isaid.thefunhousetv.com/thef...guests-jealousguy-and-laurent-fintoni-part-1/

 KIDSUKE (Kidkanevil / Daisuke Tanabe)
Jealousguy
Laurent Fintoni
Chris P Cuts


Chris P Cuts warms up the set before Jealousguy jumps on and gives us a masterclass! Crazy Ableton set, two hands two controllers and a whole lot of talent! All the way from Japan; it was a pleasure to watch..

Kidsuke then step up and show us LP tracks alongside exclusives and solo tracks, warming us up for the official London launch party with Tempo Clash.
http://www.facebook.com/events/405185149549475/

Original Cultures boss Laurent Fintoni finishes the set with a huge selection of beats!

Make sure you buy the new ‘Kidsuke’ LP out now on Project Mooncircle Records.
http://www.projectmooncircle.com/releases/128

Great vibes on a night lodged in The Funhouse history book!

Part 2 here:

http://isaid.thefunhousetv.com/thef...guests-jealousguy-and-laurent-fintoni-part-2/


----------



## JonnyD (Nov 21, 2012)

http://boilerroom.tv/apparat-60-min-mix/

More boiler room goodness - this time a cracking little mix from Apparat
Discovered a couple of really nice tracks via this - that james teej track just goes on and on and black van elicited a definite cheeky gurney face

So Will Be Now - John Talabot.
Radar - Hauschka Michael - Mayer Rmx.
Ye Yes - Daphni.
Moments Of Excellence - Black Van.
Au Seve - Julio Bashmore.
Thing Called Love - Wolfram - Legowelt Rmx.
The Power Of Doubt - Surgeon.
Into A Trap - Pional.
Star Vehicle - Gianni Rossi.
Laveder - Blavan.
Alicudi - Gai Barone - Digitalism Rmx.
Snakes Crawl - Phil Kieran.
The Hope - Scuba.
Sorry Soul - James Teej.
Idiosyncrasia - Frencesco Tristano - Ben Klock Rmx.
Dust Ballad - Silicon Soul - Ripperton Rmx.
Bloom - Radiohead - Jamie XX Rmx.


----------



## shambler (Nov 26, 2012)

A compilation of Madlib remixes, put together by J Rocc. Sounds pretty good to me

http://www.rappcats.com/hotshit/the-madlib-remixes-1997-2007-j-rocc-mixtape/


----------



## ska invita (Nov 29, 2012)

3 new marcus intalex in there so must be good...not really a mix tbh

Dj Storm

1. Return to Dreamworld – Physics – Dub
2. Axis ( Deep Mix ) – Spirit – Inneractive
3. Albatross – Need For Mirrors – True Playaz
4. Break + Enter – FD – Metalheadz.
5. Golden – Mantar feat Tagz – Dub
6. Iscariat – Blade Runner + Dawn Raid – Hocus Pocus.
7. Now as it Was – Total Science – Sick Music 3 – Hospital.
8. Lying Portraits – Gerwin + Nuage feat 2 Shy – IM Ltd.
9. Going in Circles – Total Science – Break remix – Tuned in 2 – CIA.
10. Can I – Presents – Black Scorpion EP – Phuzion Digital.
11. Hell to Pay – Marcus Intalex – Metalheadz.
12. Midnight Sun – Young Ax – Calibre remix – Sugaphonic.
13. Time Teller – Need For Mirrors – Hospital.
14. Truth Hurts – Mindscape + Audio , Martian Chronicles LP – Commercial Suicide.
15. Bright Lights – Stereotype + Sopheye – Intrigue.
16. Dive in Deep – Shadowlands – Lynx remix – Warm Comms. .
17. Solace – Technimatic – Shogun Audio.
18. Backlash – Digital + Spirit – Phantom Audio.
19. Not Deep Enough – Will Miles – Intrigue.
20. Riots – Marcus Intalex – Metalheadz.
21.Wish you Were Here – High Contrast – SPY remix – Sick Music 3 – Hospital.
22. Mud – Marcus Intalex – Recipe.
23. Twisted VIP – Rido – Metalheadz

http://uploaded.net/file/ycqfjaw7


----------



## ska invita (Nov 30, 2012)

dj food 89 hiphop mix - my favourite hip hop year!!!

http://soundcloud.com/strictly/88-was-great-but-89-is-mine

even got some cookie crew in it - underrated. no BDP though...oversight

Tone Loc - On Fire (Remix) (Delicous Vinyl)
Gang Starr - Words I Manifest (Wild Pitch)
Chill Rob G - Court's In Session (Wild Pitch)
Beastie Boys - Hey Ladies (Capitol Records)
Jungle Brothers - Jbeez Comin' Through (Warner Bros)
Beastie Boys - Shadrach (Capitol Records)
Beastie Boys - Shake Your Rump (Capitol Records)
EPMD - Big Payback (Sleeping Bag)
Ultramagnetic MCs - A Chorus Line (Next Plateau)
Public Enemy - Fight The Power (Motown)
De La Soul - Say No Go (Say No Dope mix) (Big Life/Tommy Boy)
Most Wanted - Calm Down (Fever Records)
Hijack - Badman Is Robbin' (Rhyme Syndicate)
Ice T - Lethal Weapon (Sire)
Twin Hype - Do It To The Crowd (Profile)
Jungle Brothers - Tribe Vibes (Warner Bros)
Jungle Brothers Beyond This World (Warner Bros)
Cookie Crew - Born This Way (FFRR)
Jungle Brothers - Good News Coming (Warner Bros)
The D.O.C - Portrait of a Masterpiece (Ruthless)
Hijack - Doomsday of Rap (Ice T Remix) (Rhyme Syndicate)
De La Soul - Magic Number (123 mix) (Big Life/Tommy Boy)
Doug Lazy - Let It Roll (Grove St)
Double Trouble & Rebel MC - Just Keep Rockin' (Desire)


----------



## ska invita (Dec 1, 2012)

<dead link>


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 2, 2012)

This Swindle mix from Rinse is the fucking business:
http://podcast.dgen.net/rinsefm/podcast/Swindle131112.mp3


----------



## DJ Squelch (Dec 2, 2012)

Andrew Weatherall and Sean Johnston - *A Love From Outer Space *Belfast Music Club August 2012
http://www.mixcloud.com/HardwayBros/alfos-belfast-music-club-august-2012/


----------



## killer b (Dec 20, 2012)

big archive of dj/rupture mixes here. if you haven't heard gold teeth thief at least, sort it out.

http://www.negrophonic.com/dj-rupture-mixes-free-download/


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Dec 20, 2012)

killer b said:


> big archive of dj/rupture mixes here. if you haven't heard gold teeth thief at least, sort it out.
> 
> http://www.negrophonic.com/dj-rupture-mixes-free-download/


 
Minesweeper suite is great as well - love the breakcore bit towards the end. I've got all the earlier ones there but lost interest a bit when he started playing more and more dubstep. I'll definitely check out some of the more recent ones though.


----------



## friedaweed (Dec 20, 2012)

Can anyone recommend a nice mix for my new years eve party. Not dance or rave just something for a 40 something crowd of revelers. Something we could dance to like. 80's 90's maybe.

Cheers musos


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Dec 20, 2012)

friedaweed said:


> Can anyone recommend a nice mix for my new years eve party. Not dance or rave just something for a 40 something crowd of revelers. Something we could dance to like. 80's 90's maybe.
> 
> Cheers musos


 
http://www.mixcloud.com/FACTMixArchive/fact-mix-141-greg-wilson/

Or plenty of his other mixes if you run a search.


----------



## killer b (Dec 20, 2012)

i always recommend this greg wilson mix for such events... https://soundcloud.com/gregwilson/g...thems?in=gregwilson/sets/pre-recorded-mixes-1

Everywhere (Psychemagik Edit)By Fleetwood Mac 1
Psycho Killer (Gw Edit)By Talking Heads 2
Is There Anybody Out There (Gw Edit)By The Bassheads 3
I Wanna Be Your Lover (Dimitri From Paris Edit)By Prince 4
Getting Away With It (Gw Edit)By Electronic 5
Last Train To London (Gw Bionic Edit)By Electric Light Orchestra 6
Messages (Gw Edit)By  Orchestral Manoeuvres In The Dark 7
Rock The Casbah (Joey Negro Edit)By The Clash 8
Mercy (Gw Edit)By The Third Degree 9
Ain’T No Mountain High Enough (Bermuda Triangle Edit)By Marvin Gaye & Tammi Terrell 10
Tomorrow Never Knows (Leftside Wobble Edit)By The Beatles 11
God Only Knows (Michael Cook Edit)By The Beach Boys 12


----------



## killer b (Dec 20, 2012)

lol. snap grinder.


----------



## friedaweed (Dec 20, 2012)

Cheers boys

Any more?  80/90 pub disco genre? The sort of thing you do limbo too or pass oranges round under your chin


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Dec 20, 2012)

Now That's What I Call Music Volume 1?


----------



## friedaweed (Dec 20, 2012)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> Now That's What I Call Music Volume 1?


Can someone take the gaps out for me then. I've got me decks ready just not figured out how to do that yet. You should hear me scratch though


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 20, 2012)

Buy the DJ Yoda 80s mix


----------



## ouchmonkey (Dec 20, 2012)

friedaweed said:


> Cheers boys
> 
> Any more?  80/90 pub disco genre? The sort of thing you do limbo too or pass oranges round under your chin


 
I hope this isn't bad form here, but drunken pub disco is pretty much what we did at PROD
most, if not all, of these should still be live - have a little look at the tracklists to see if any suit your tastes.
lots of 80's/90's stuff with some random wanderings elsewhere thrown in

http://prodarchive.wordpress.com/prod-freebies/


----------



## friedaweed (Dec 20, 2012)

ouchmonkey said:


> I hope this isn't bad form here, but drunken pub disco is pretty much what we did at PROD
> most, if not all, of these should still be live - have a little look at the tracklists to see if any suit your tastes.
> lots of 80's/90's stuff with some random wanderings elsewhere thrown in
> 
> http://prodarchive.wordpress.com/prod-freebies/


That's hit the spot


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Dec 20, 2012)

ouchmonkey said:


> I hope this isn't bad form here, but drunken pub disco is pretty much what we did at PROD
> most, if not all, of these should still be live - have a little look at the tracklists to see if any suit your tastes.
> lots of 80's/90's stuff with some random wanderings elsewhere thrown in
> 
> http://prodarchive.wordpress.com/prod-freebies/


 
I have to say, from the request given I wouldn't have thought anyone would come up with any suggestions that included Extreme Noise Terror.


----------



## ouchmonkey (Dec 20, 2012)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> I have to say, from the request given I wouldn't have thought anyone would come up with any suggestions that included Extreme Noise Terror.


Well, it is New Year right?


----------



## cozmikbrew (Dec 21, 2012)

killer b said:


> big archive of dj/rupture mixes here. if you haven't heard gold teeth thief at least, sort it out.
> 
> http://www.negrophonic.com/dj-rupture-mixes-free-download/


good stuff Killer,ploughing through these


----------



## ska invita (Dec 24, 2012)

Metalheadz xmas show - download link wont last so catch it while you can
http://dnbshare.com/download/Podcast_40_-_Xmas.mp3.html


----------



## killer b (Jan 25, 2013)

latest oki-ni mix is a wu-tang only mix - looks good. downloading atm...


----------



## ska invita (Jan 25, 2013)

killer b said:


> latest oki-ni mix is a wu-tang only mix - looks good. downloading atm...


looks nice ... who is oki-ni?

ETA: Aha, Oki-ni is some kind of magazine - the mix is by alexander nut from rinse fm  great dj


----------



## killer b (Jan 25, 2013)

its a clothes shop. Their mix series is great, have a dig through there's some ace stuff there...


----------



## ska invita (Jan 26, 2013)

ive been listening to this a lot this week, ltos of new names to me...

http://www.mixcloud.com/earfreshener/door-of-the-cosmos-january-2013/






Sais (Egypt)- Lonnie Liston Smith
Forests Of Io - Shaolin Afronauts
Abdullah And Abraham - Chico Hamilton
Vidigal - Rima
Spaces And Echoes - Teddy Rok Seven [amazing track this one]
Door Of The Cosmos - Sun Ra
Anua - Eddie Henderson
Quasar - Bennie Maupin [killer track this one]
if you like this you'll love this mix

(wait for the peak!)


----------



## stuff_it (Jan 26, 2013)

There are more Bitchin Sessions up to steal from the internet if you know how. 

http://www.reelrebelsradio.com/talent/bitchin-sessions

If you're struggling I will post instructions


----------



## DJ Squelch (Jan 26, 2013)

A few sets from Julian Liberator's December 2012 Battlestations night on the MS Stubnitz
all on - https://soundcloud.com/julian-liberator

Julian liberator vs Chris Liberator - https://soundcloud.com/julian-liberator/julian-liberator-vs-chris
DJ Ant vs D.A.V.E. The Drummer - https://soundcloud.com/julian-liberator/dj-ant-vs-dave-the-drummer
Mike Humphries live set - https://soundcloud.com/julian-liberator/mike-humphries-live-set
Jerome Hill DJ set - https://soundcloud.com/julian-liberator/jerome-hill-dj-set


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 28, 2013)

Greg Belson - Synthesize Matters
http://www.mixcloud.com/gregbelson/synthesize-matters/
Descension
By Far East Family Band
Orgies - A Tool Of Witchcraft
By Louise Huebner
North Beach
By George Duke
Kolumbo
By Dick Hyman
Parks
By The Paul Bley Synthesizer Show
Not Of This Earth
By Neil Norman And His Cosmic Orchestra
La Blouse
By Marc Moulin
Quiller
By Harry Rabinowitz & The London Festival Orchestra
Feelin' Alright
By The Electronic Concept Orchestra
These Are My Friends
By Jazzberry Patch
Fuel For The Fire
By Larry Youngs Fuel
See The Light
By Eddie Russ
Back To The Projects
By Johnny Hammond
Inmate Man Pt. 1
By Steve Grossman
Descension Reprise Pt. 1
By Far East Family Band
The Stop And Go
By John Lee & Gerry Brown
Descension Reprise Pt. 2
By Far East Family Band
Inmate Man Pt. 2
By Steve Grossman


----------



## stuff_it (Jan 31, 2013)

I uploaded all the Bitchin Sessios to mediafire last night....hip hop, regae, dancehall, jungle, oldskool, etc

http://www.mediafire.com/?li6hddf9nlqcz


----------



## shambler (Mar 14, 2013)

This thread has been a bit quiet, so I will attempt to contribute...

A hip hop mix I nicked off a hip hop forum:

http://www.mixcloud.com/matt3r/big-headz-volume-1/

Gang Starr - You Know My Steez
Gang Starr - Soliloquy Of Chaos
Nas - Life's A Bitch
Soundsci - the Remedy
Ramson Badbonez - Unity
Little Brother - Starship
P Brothers - Digital B Boy ft Milano
Push Button Objects featuring DJ Craze - 360 degrees
Cypress Hill - Throw Your Hands In the Air (Album Version)
Massive Attack ft. Mos Def - I Against I
A Tribe Called Quest - Get A Hold
A Tribe Called Quest - Buggin' Out (snatch)
J Dilla - Geek Down (snatch)
P Brothers - Outta Control ft Roc Marciano
Diamond District - Get In Line
Diamond District - The Shining
Johnson & Johnson - Get The Name Straight
BDP - My Philosophy
Dr. Octagon - Halfsharkalligatorhalfman
Biz Markie - Let me see you bounce
Masta Ace - Born to Roll
Organized Konfusion - Keep it koming
Special Ed - I got it made
Kirby Ditko - Headfirst
Oddisee - Ain't That Peculiar
Large Professor - Get Off That Bullshit
DOOM - Ballskin
Rise And Shine - Gotcha Back
Rakim - When I be On The Mic
People Under the Stair - DQMOT
Organized Konfusion - Stress Extra P Remix
Special Ed - Freaky Flow
Kenlo Craqnuques_-_Zoid
Kool Keith - Magnetic Junkadelic (feat Ced Gee & D Eazy - Junkadelic remix)


----------



## shambler (Mar 14, 2013)

Ok this one is much better. A Beastie Boys tribute:

https://soundcloud.com/ninja-tune/solid-steel-radio-show-31-8-1



> Solid Steel in association with Serato (31st August) 3 years ago Solid Steel DJs Cheeba, Moneyshot and Food had the idea of collaborating on a version of the Beastie Boys‘ ‘Paul’s Boutique’ album made entirely from the original sample sources, shortly after Moneyshot aired his mix of their ‘Check Your Head’ album in the same way.
> 
> Finally the result is here, titled ‘Caught In The Middle Of A 3-Way Mix’ - each of them have taken a third of the album to work on and combined their efforts into a mix that will make you hear it in a new way. Aside from the original sample sources they’ve included commentary from the Beasties, vintage interviews, demo versions and much more.
> 
> ...


----------



## ska invita (Mar 14, 2013)

Ive enjoyed this one this week - homegrowan acid 303 talent - I think hes from Brighton
http://www.mixcloud.com/inner-soul-rhythm/300-degrees-inner-soul-rhythm-012/








> Under the guise of 300 Degrees name IJO, which is well-known for subtle electronic music fans, presents the first of his own production live set recorded only with analog instruments that is specially dedicated for Inner Soul Rhythm.
> 
> Cosmic and warm live set beauty lies in its spontaneity. 40 minutes analog fairytale created tuned rhythm machines with live power of improvisation.


----------



## ska invita (Mar 15, 2013)

Really interesting guy this 300 Degrees guy - turns out he's from Lithuania....interview here:
http://www.farfrommoscow.com/articles/ijo-noythe-s13-and-300-degrees.html


> A few days ago, we focused on the work of Lithuanian composer Sraunus, who has been known to us for some time, primarily through his collaborations with local netlabel Night Music. His newest sound recordings have come by way of the UK, specifically via Brighton's Blikmuzik, which is overseen by compatriot Audrius Vaitiekunas (above), aka IJO. V*aitiekunas records both under that moniker and as 300 Degrees. The latter project is dedicated to "melodic, deep electro or techno tracks, made exclusively with vintage analog gear.*" Vaitiekunas's solo work and publishing efforts together are well worth attention - hence this text.


----------



## The_Reverend_M (Mar 17, 2013)

Nice chilled DnB mix 

https://soundcloud.com/fabric/etherwood-fabriclive-x-med

Tracklist:
Synkro - Acceptance
Bondax - All Inside
Submerse - Tears
Jakwob - Fade (Etherwood Remix)
Villem - Shimmer
Stray & Frederic Robinson - Thumbprint
Survival & Silent Witness - No One Home feat. Ruby Wood
Etherwood - Unfolding
Ivy Lab - Afterthought (feat. Frank Carter III)
Lung - Why Does Anyone Ever Do Anything (feat. Rachel K Collier)
Nu:Logic - Morning Light
Hosta - When You Were Mine (VIP)
Bondax - Gold (Technimatic Remix)
Etherwood - Spoken
Daughter - Youth (Hybrid Minds Bootleg)


----------



## ska invita (Mar 18, 2013)

*...an insight into US (Miami) festival raving:*

*



*

*



*

*Ultra Music Festival (Miami) – 2013-03-17 – Major Lazer Live*
*http://uploaded.net/file/qwx05bzo*
*Ultra Music Festival (Miami) – 2013-03-16 – Datsik Live http://uploaded.net/file/5p6elnu1*
*Ultra Music Festival (Miami) – 2013-03-16 – Koan Sound Live http://uploaded.net/file/g70ok483*
*Ultra Music Festival (Miami) – 2013-03-17 – Nicole Moudaber Live http://uploaded.net/file/oz9uzs54*
*Ultra Music Festival (Miami) – 2013-03-17 – Madeon Live http://uploaded.net/file/qx5gyxk2*
*Ultra Music Festival (Miami) – 2013-03-16 – Tania Vulcano Live http://uploaded.net/file/0iy6l92u*
*Ultra Music Festival (Miami) – 2013-03-17 – Miss Nine Live http://uploaded.net/file/621ijtcx*
*Ultra Music Festival (Miami) – 2013-03-17 – Sub Focus Live http://uploaded.net/file/wwhcx6go*
*Ultra Music Festival (Miami) – 2013-03-15 – Black Sun Empire Live (Bass Stage) http://uploaded.net/file/h96zzv7d*

*



*


*Ultra Music Festival (Miami) – 2013-03-15 – Matrix & Futurebound Live (Bass Stage) http://uploaded.net/file/zoa6rj7r*

*01) LSB – Overthinking (Enei Remix)*
*02) Matrix & Futurebound Feat. Luke Bingham – All I Know (Smash & Grab Mix)*
*03) Loadstar – Refuse To Love [RAM Records dub]*
*&rt;&rt;&rt; Doctor P – Sweet Shop (Friction vs Camo & Krooked Remix)*
*04) Delta Heavy – End Of Days*
*05) Dimension – Crowd Reaction [Viper Recordings dub]*
*06) M.I.S.T & High Contrast – 3AM (это ремикс или эдит скорее всего, т.к. снейр другой)*
*07) MONSTA – Holdin’ On (Skrillex & Nero Remix)*
*08) Dirtyphonics – Dirty (Metrik Remix)*
*09) Koven – More Than You (DC Breaks Remix)*
*10) Sub Focus – Tidal Wave ft. Alpines*
*11) Metrik – Freefall VIP [Viper Recordings dub]*
*12) Modestep feat. Popeska – Another Day (Smooth Remix)*
*13) DC Breaks – Shaman*
*14) Chase & Status – No Problem*
*15) ??? – ???*
*16) ??? – ??? (не могу вспомнить)*
*17) Matrix & Futurebound – Magnetic Eyes (Smooth Remix)*
*18) Fleur – Turn The Lights On (The Prototypes Club Mix)*
*19) Tantrum Desire – Guided Rhythm*
*20) Rene LaVice – Regrets*
*21) Loadstar – Vatican Roulette*
*22) Dimension Feat. Cyantific – Detroit*
*23) TC – Do You Rock*
*24) Fleur & Cutline – Broken Mirror (Metrik Remix)*
*25) Metrik – Out Of The Fire [Hospital Records dub]*
*26) Camo & Krooked – Feel Your Pulse (Mind Vortex Remix) [Viper Recordings dub]*
*&rt;&rt;&rt; Tantrum Desire – Get With It*
*27) Fred V & Grafix – Purple Gates*
*&rt;&rt;&rt; ??? – ??? (плохо слышно)*
*28) Sub Focus – Follow The Light*
*29) ??? – ??? (старый ремикс, не могу вспомнить на кого и чей)*
*30) Chase & Status – Hurt You*
*31) ??? – ???*
*32) Porter Robinson – Language (Koncept Remix) [dub]*
*33) ??? – ??? (саунд лайк Dimension или Culture Shock)*
*&rt;&rt;&rt; Sub Focus – Rock It*
*34) Smooth – Blinded By The Light*
*35) InsideInfo & Mefjus – Mythos [Virus dub]*
*36) ??? – ???*
*37) ??? – ???*
*38) Basement Jaxx Feat. Yo Majesty – Twerk (Sub Focus Remix)*
*&rt;&rt;&rt; Danny Byrd – Grit (ft. Roni Size)*
*40) Mind Vortex – Arc*
*41) Wilkinson – Take You Higher [Ram Records dub]*
*&rt;&rt;&rt; ??? – ???*
*42) Matrix & Futurebound – Magnetic Eyes*








*Ultra Music Festival (Miami) – 2013-03-15 – Tantrum Desire Live (Bass Stage) http://uploaded.net/file/rjfa53rx *

*01) Drumsound & Bassline Smith – One In A Million (Ft. Fleur) (Tantrum Desire Remix) [New State Music dub]*
*02) Tantrum Desire – Reach VIP*
*&rt;&rt;&rt; The Prodigy – Voodoo People (Pendulum Remix)*
*03) Cyantific – Mirador*
*04) Knife Party – Bonfire*
*05) Smooth – Virgo Cluster*
*&rt;&rt;&rt; Culture Shock – Troglodyte*
*06) Tantrum Desire – Get With It*
*07) Chase & Status – No Problem*
*08) Wilkinson – Take You Higher (Instrumental) [RAM Records dub]*
*09) Fleur – Turn The Lights On (The Prototypes Club Mix)*
*10) Hazard & D-Minds – Mr. Happy*
*11) Tantrum Desire – What Is Your Desire Ft. I-Kay (Dancefloor Pressure mix)*
*12) 2DB – Bassface*
*13) Matrix & Futurebound – Magnetic Eyes (Smooth Remix)*
*14) MONSTA – Holdin’ On (Skrillex & Nero Remix)*
*15) Sub Focus – Timewarp VIP*
*16) Metrik – Break Of Dawn [Hospital Records dub]*
*17) Drumsound & Bassline Smith – Make Some Noise*
*18) ??? – ???*
*19) Tantrum Desire – Pay Your Own Way*
*20) ??? – ???*
*21) ??? – ???*
*22) Knife Party – Internet Friends VIP*
*23) Tantrum Desire – Guided Rhythm (Dubstep Mix)*
*24) ??? – ???*
*25) Utah Saints vs Drumsound & Bassline Smith – What Can You Do For Me (Tantrum Desire Remix)*
*26) Utah Saints vs Drumsound & Bassline Smith – What Can You Do For Me*
*27) Hadouken! – Bad Signal (The Prototypes Remix)*
*&rt;&rt;&rt; Freestylers ft. Pendulum – Painkiller (Noisia Remix)*
*28) SKisM – Red Heat (TC Remix)*
*29) Loadstar – Black & White (Hamilton Remix)*
*30) Dirtyphonics – Dirty (Metrik Remix)*
*31) Rusko – Thunder (Tantrum Desire Remix)*
*32) Major Lazer – Get Free (Andy C Remix)*
*33) ??? – ??? (или новый трек Tantrum Desire или это их новый ремикс)*
*34) ??? – ??? (стыдно такое не помнить)*
*35) ShockOne – Lazerbeam (Feat. Metrik & Kyza)*
*36) DJ Fresh – Hot Right Now (Ft. Rita Ora) (Camo & Krooked)*
*37) Tantrum Desire – Guided Rhythm*


----------



## ska invita (Mar 19, 2013)

...a few more from that Miami thing:
Ultra Music Festival (Miami) – 2013-03-16 – Faithless Live http://uploaded.net/file/5vvxn6dt
Ultra Music Festival (Miami) – 2013-03-16 – Richie Hawtin Live http://uploaded.net/file/4u7rqi2h
Ultra Music Festival (Miami) – 2013-03-16 – Carl Cox Live http://uploaded.net/file/r0ikdix3
Ultra Music Festival (Miami) – 2013-03-17 – Armin van Buuren Live http://uploaded.net/file/erff7ej0
Ultra Music Festival (Miami) – 2013-03-17 – Friendly Fires Live http://uploaded.net/file/jdjy5jbp


----------



## Metal Malcolm (Mar 19, 2013)

ska invita said:


> Really interesting guy this 300 Degrees guy - turns out he's from Lithuania....interview here:
> http://www.farfrommoscow.com/articles/ijo-noythe-s13-and-300-degrees.html


 
Audrius is a great guy - he and I were the backing band for Coppe' on her tour last year. Can highly recommend his IJO stuff if you're into Aphex-style melodic drill'n'bass stuff. He also did a guest mix for my show a couple of years ago. mixcloud link is at http://www.mixcloud.com/ursa/the-ce...sive-guest-mix-from-ijo-plainaudio-blikmusik/ and i'll put the dl link up if anyone wants it


----------



## Baxter Paul (Mar 21, 2013)

steph said:


> This Doc Scott Mixmag mix also from 96 is wicked too and a bit on the tougher side than Bukem - if anyone wants this I'll rip my CD tonight.





steph said:


> This Doc Scott Mixmag mix also from 96 is wicked too and a bit on the tougher side than Bukem - if anyone wants this I'll rip my CD tonight.


 
Steph could U please Upload this, as I only have it on Cassette.... L.o.L I will be happy to give U Loadsa Links to Pages Inc. My Own SoundCloud Account.


----------



## ska invita (Mar 22, 2013)

Baxter Paul said:


> steph could U please Upload this, as I only have it on Cassette.... L.o.L I will be happy to give U Loadsa Links to Pages Inc. My Own SoundCloud Account.


http://recordlective.com/Doc_Scott/...riments/7144e1e7-2f0d-3fbd-8fd0-c091e7ae75e5/

ETA: turns out thats just the tracks unmixed


----------



## baffled (Mar 22, 2013)

http://soundcloud.com/mixmag-1/spectrasoul-in-the-mix-for

Loving this.

1/ Break - Love So True VIP
2/ Calibre - Waterfalls
3/ Capone - Friday
4/ Calibre - Running
5/ Aldo - Hikori
6/ Ivy Lab - Afterthought
7/ SpectraSoul - Memento
8/ dBridge - True Romance VIP
9/ Extra Curricular - Last Day (SpectraSoul Remix)
10/ Calibre - Archive
11/ Alix Perez & SpectraSoul Feat. Peven Everett - Forsaken
12/ Breakage - Clarendon
13/ Dub Phizix & Skittles - Creator
14/ dBridge - Mourning Dawn
15/ SpectraSoul Feat. Terri Walker - Light in the Dark
16/ Fracture - Better than Tomorrow
17/ dBridge & Skeptical - Move Way
18/ Digital & Spirit - Phantom Force (Fracture Remix)
19/ Moresounds - Analogue Steak (Danny Scrilla Remix)
20/ Flosstradamus - Roll Up (Baauer Remix)
21/ Om Unit & Sam Binga - Gamma
22/ Rockwell - _)_
23/ Dub Phizix - Clock Ticks
24/ Tokyo Prose - Untitled
25/ Break - Run Off
26/ Ulterior Motive - Right Here
27/ Om Unit - Way Back


----------



## ska invita (Mar 22, 2013)

^^thats a strong tracklist

if youre into outthere jazz you have to check out Black Classical -http://www.mixcloud.com/restrictedzone/ Excellent new mix of spiritual (more like full on religious) jazz up today: 

Band Eight – Pax (Fortress Records)
Bethlehem Progressive Ensemble – Confession For Kyrie (Fortress Records)
Infinite Sound – The Ocean Moves Primitively (Arch Records)
Band Eight – Prayer (Fortress Records)
Unknown – They Got More In The Ghetto (Poetry)
Unknown – The Sun Is Coming Up (Poetry)
Unknown – The Idea of Ancestry (Poetry)
Georg Riedel – Epilogue (Sveriges Radio)
Georg Riedel – Gluttony (Sveriges Radio)
Erwin Somer Group – Kobus En TIm (Private Press Holland)
Noah Howard Group – Olé (Jazzman Spiritual Jazz 4)
Band Three – Psalm 150 (Fortress Records)
Rupture – Israel Suite (™ Disques)
Paris Smith Quintet – Lilith Came
Paris Smith Quintet – Thought Seeds (Oracle Records)
http://www.restricted-zone.com/2013...ritual-jazzoetry-live-on-mixlr-march-21-2013/


----------



## baffled (Mar 26, 2013)

Still can't get enough of that Spectrasoul mix but a couple of others I've come across.

http://soundcloud.com/flicky/dark-christmas

Wilkinson – Direction
Calyx & Teebee – Skank
Loko – Bassline Secret
Enei – Centrifuge
Icicle – Timer
Emperor – Smokescreen
Mefjus – Double Tap
Black Sun Empire ft Noisia – Feed the Machine
State of Mind – Azwell
Moving Fusion – The Beginning
Audio – Soulmagnet
Break – Who we are
Calyx & Teebee – Heroes & Villains
Black Sun Empire ft Rido – Thunderbolt
Break, Octane & DLR – Murmur
Mefjus & M force – Struggle & Pain
Culture Shock – Troglodyte
Ulterior Motive ft Krakota – Mindsweeper
Enei – Cracker VIP
Calyx & Teebee – We fall away
Loadstar – Black & white (Hamilton remix)
Dr Octagon – Aliens (Subfocus remix)
Prolix – Pick pocket
Break – Kicked to death
Enei – Move fast (June Miller remix)
S.P.Y – Analogue dreams
Optiv & BTK – Understand
June Miller – Snapcase
S.P.Y – Infiltrate
Culture Shock – Machine
Ulterior Motive ft FD – Drum Circle
Mikel – Frozen
Mefjus – Dogs & Frogs
Need for mirrors – Vimana
Emperor – Contaminant
Enei – Time Chaser
SPY – Hammer in my heart
Chase & status – Blind faith (Loadstar remix)
Wickerman, Hoodlum ft Mavrik – One Scratch
Roni Size – Its Jazzy
Enei – Elephants
Kasra ft Enei – So Real (Mefjus remix)
Black Sun Empire ft State of Mind – Tripel
Ulterior Motive ft Hybris – Bring out
N Phect – BlackWhite
June Miller – Walls of Jericho (Enei remix)
Hazard – Never be the same
Xtrah – Distordance
Amoss – Real talk
Optiv & BTK – Whatever (Mefjus remix)
Culture Shock - Vice Chase
A.I & Comand strange – Mad One
Kove - Iodine
Rido – Twisted VIP
Enei – 2012
Prodigy – Smack my bitch up (Noisia remix)
Spor – Push me, Pull me

https://soundcloud.com/blair-grylls/blair-grylls-march-april-mix

1. DC Breaks - Shaman
- TC - Jump
2. Fourward - Mudlark
- S.P.Y & Kasra - Surface
3. Optiv & BTK - Slander
- Krust & Die - Never Can Tell
4. Insideinfo - Sundew
5. Maztek - Limber
- Hazard - Food Fight
6. Rene LaVice - Regrets
7. Dimension - Synth City
8. Wilkinson - Direction
9. Wickaman, Hoodlum & Mavrik - One Scratch
- Die & Clipz - Black Doves
10. LTJ Bukem - Atlantis (Marky & S.P.Y Remix)
11. Siren - Snorkel
12. Culture Shock - Troglodyte
13. Sevyn & Alice B - Come To Play (Need For Mirrors Remix)
14. Phace & Noisia - MPD
15. Krakota - Analysis Paralysis
16. Wilkinson - Take You Higher
17. Technimatic - Not Far To Go
18. Chords - In Lightspeed
- Hamilton - Deep In My heart
19. Fourward - Streetknowledge
- Spektrasoul - Organiser
20. Decimal Bass - Slackers
21. J Majik & Wickaman - Beyond Our Dream
22. Audio - Headroom
- Hazard - Air Guitar
23. Break - Yes
- Ray Keith - Something Out There (Twisted Anger Remix)
24. Skeptical - Static
24. Fierce & Vicious Circle - Section VIP
- Future Cut - Whiplash
25. Optiv & BTK - Hack & Slash
- G Dub - Tink Ya Bad
26. Audio - Contraband
- Break - Run Off
27. Bionic & Struck - Outcast
- Gridlok & The Upbeats - The Jitters
28. Ed Rush & Optical - Chubrub
- Xample - Contra
29. Optiv & CZA - Bring It Back
30. Mind Vortex - Arc
31. Original Sin - Keep Your Pimp hand Strong
- Nu:Tone - Missing Link
32. Audio - Collision


----------



## porno thieving gypsy (Mar 29, 2013)

Hello folks,
here is a blinder of a mix from El Bomba. This is a one hour set he did for the Bashy Beats Show on Brap FM.
If you like Hip Hop and Fat beats you won't go wrong with this one. Its got a few of his own tracks on it as he's a producer in his own right too. Proper musical niceness.
Enjoy 






http://www.mixcloud.com/TheBashyBeatsShow/el-bomba-on-the-bashy-beats-show/


Bombies intro 
DJ Quan106 and Trembison aka Bad Company - Microphone Bully
Dope D.O.D. - What Happened
Top Cat - Glamorous (Bluntskull hip-hop remix) 
Das EFX - Looseys 
El Bomba - Unreleased beat 3 
Funkdoobiest - Where's It At (Album Version) 
Dj Inko - La Cumbiamba 
The Allergies - Club Spillage 
Bustin Melonz - Don't Big Up 
Charizma & Peanut Butter Wolf - Red Light Green Light 
El Bomba - Mad style 2 (Get mad and kill a man) 
Black Rob vs The Beatnuts - Off the whoa! (El Bomba hydrofunk remix) 
El Bomba & Hidden Riddim - Miss Disco Flex 
Renegade Master - Wildchild (JM Jackmaster mashed it up edit) 
Fort Knox Five vs Young MC vs Dynamo Productions - Dynamo Bust a Move (DC's Finest Remix)
DJ Magic Mike - M & M`s Gettin off


----------



## The_Reverend_M (Apr 3, 2013)

*Nickynutz - HARDCORE JUNGLIST HABITS (22/03/2006 vinyl home mix)*

1. DJ CAM : D.R.L.S (MINUS 8 Remix#2) - Inflamable 
2. 2 MUCH : Borderline - Soapbar 
3. 2 MUCH : Champagne And Charlie - Soapbar 
4. SID YOUNG & CHRONICLES : Step up - Jet Star 
5. MATT FRAKTAL : War (Original mix?) - Fraktion 
6. SOUNDMURDERER & SK-1 : Dreader than Dread - Rewind/Rephlex 
7. DJ FLACK : Story Of Oh (DJ C Mix) - Mashit 
8. RED RAT : Tight Up Skirt (TESTER Remix) - Tuff Gang International 
9. FREESTYLERS feat TENOR FLY : B-Boy Stance (MULDER's Urban Takeover Mix) - Freskanova/Mammoth 
10. NICKYNUTZ : You don't love me - Animal Breaks 
11. SUMONE : Summertime Bad Bwoy - Sprengstoff 
12. JACKY MURDA & LIONDUB feat BASS NACHO : Kingston 11 - DubWize 
13. JOHNNY JUNGLE : Killa Sound - Suburban Base 
14. MURDERBOT : Fi you - Mashit 
15. DJ CLEAR : Laser Tune (Orig. Dubplate Mix) - Sweet Sensi 
16. LE PEUPLE DE L'HERBE : Reggaematic (HIGH TONE Dubmix2) - Pias (twice) 
17. BARAKA & MASTER LAQUAR feat CINDERELLA : A Million and One - Boogie Beat 
18. RAY KEITH & DAVID RODIGAN : Murder - white MURDER 001 
19. ETSCHABERRY : Levis Paf & Edit Press Lay (NOIZE CREATOR Remix) - Puzzling 
20. STIVS : Finnominal One - Life4Land 
21. NICKYNUTZ : Khachaturia jungle - Animal Breaks

Here: http://soundcloud.com/nickynutz-in-the-mix/nickynutz-jungle-mashup-mix


----------



## The_Reverend_M (Apr 4, 2013)

YEEEEES! The living legend does an old skool ‘n’ Jungle mix   

Grab it here: https://soundcloud.com/trapmag/trap-magazine-mixtape-004

80 minutes of classic jungle and 90s hardcore from one of dance music's most influential figures.
We need say no more.
Press play and either be educated, or, if you were there first time round, reminisce on the days of dubs and Doves...
Trap Magazine Mixtape #004
*dBridge's Dubs On Doves Mix (1991-95)*
1. State Of Art - Suburban Knights - Intelligent Music Company (1994)
2. The Sound Of Music (Original Mix) - Nookie - Reinforced Records (1995)
3. Watch Out - D'Cruze - Suburban Base (1994)
4. Dark Stranger (Origin Unknown Remix) - Boogie Times Tribe - Suburban Base (1993)
5. Melody Madness - Cool Hand Flex - De Underground Records (1994)
6. Gangsta - Trinity - Philly Blunt Records (1995)
7. Lion Heart - Berty B and Dillinja - Lionheart (1994)
8. Hello Lover (DJ Hype Remix) - Fallen Angels - IQ Records (1994)
9. Renegade Snares (Foul Play Remix) - Omni Trio - Moving Shadow (1993)
10. Darkage (All Night Remix) - DJ Solo - Production House (1993)
11. Who Jah Bless? - Studio 2 - Jet Star Records (1993)
12. Drowning In Her - 4 Horsemen Of The Apocalypse - Tone Def Records (1993)
13. Feel (Feel Good) - Omni Trio - Candidate Records (1993)
14. Space Cakes - Kaotic Chemistry - Moving Shadow (1992)
15. The Bell Tune - Invisible Man - Good Looking Records (1993)
16. Terminate - FBD Project - Bang In Tunes (1993)
17. Axis - Dj Solo - Production House (1993)
18. Open Your Mind (Foul Play Remix) - Foul Play - Moving Shadow (1993)
19. Hall Of Mirrors (Omni Trio Mirror Image Remix) - JMJ Richie - Moving Shadow (1993)
20. Superpod - Acro - Force Ten Records (1993
21. Euphony (Kuff Mix) - Bodysnatch - Big City Records (1992) 
22. Dirty Games - Studio 2 - Jet Star Records (1993)
23. Dub War - Dance Conspiracy - Metamorphosis Records Inc (1992)
24. The Horn Track (Original Mix) - Egyptian Empire
25. Tales From The Darkside - Tango and Ratty - Tango & Ratty (1992)
26. Livin' In Darkness - Top Buzz - Basement Records (1992)
27. Why - D Livin - D-Livin (1992)
28. Into Da Future (Micro Mix) - The Undergraduates - Camden Tunes (1993)
29. Flammable - Johnny Jungle - Suburban Base (1993)
30. Easy - Danny Breaks - Droppin Science (1995)
31. Jump Mk II - Studio Pressure - Certificate 18 (1993)
32. Time Stretch - Roni Size - V Recordings (1994)
33. Scottie - Subnation - Future Vinyl (1993)
34. Anything - A Guy Called Gerald - Columbia (1991)


----------



## ddraig (Apr 4, 2013)

grabbing!
cheers


----------



## baffled (Apr 4, 2013)

Me too, looks the business.


----------



## porno thieving gypsy (Apr 4, 2013)

me too


----------



## The_Reverend_M (Apr 4, 2013)

It's a perfect balance of the obscure and BIG tunes


----------



## ddraig (Apr 4, 2013)

crazy Remarc  set from the US
https://soundcloud.com/dj_babel/remarc-live-lost-in-the-jungle
91 mins


----------



## Yetman (Apr 8, 2013)

I'm not sure you'd even call these 'Chill Out'. Amazing earth-inspired mixes featuring some of the most soulful deep music I've ever heard.

The second one starts with the music from Braid - hopefully that'll give you an inkling of what to expect 

https://soundcloud.com/search?q=M&Ms, "SILÊNCIO" - Ayahuasca Revisited


----------



## The_Reverend_M (Apr 10, 2013)

*DMX Krew Hip-Hop Mix*

Tracklist:
01. Tuff Crew – It’s Mad
02. Easy E & Yella – 2 Hard Mutha’s (DMX Krew remix)
03. Schoolly D – D Is For
04. Ultramagnetic MCs – When I Burn
05. Most Wanted – Calm Down
06. Big Daddy Kane – It’s Hard Being The Kane
07. Paris – The Devil Made Me Do It
08. Public Enemy – Revolutionary Generation
09. Awesome Dre – Murder One
10. Eric B & Rakim – Know The Ledge
11. Silver Bullet – Bring Forth The Guillotine

Here: https://soundcloud.com/hyponik-com/hyp-055-dmx-krew


----------



## ante-rasa (Apr 10, 2013)

hecq - above [¥767]
skincage - eryx [s28]
426 hemi shear
raime - exist in the repeat of practice [blackestlp001] 
rrose - white/drip [sd20]
svreca - jade (orphx remix) [semantica18z]
jeff mills - a2 [sits005]
shackleton - fireworks [hjp53]
monolake - the existence of time [ml026]
oscar mulero - disinformation [wu031] 
t++ - cropped [hjp49]
lucy - milgram experiment [sa013]
lan o - savagery [mak38]
moderat - seamonkey [bpc200]
mario savio - sproul hall steps (1964)
untold - overdrive [hek016iii]
regis - blinding horses [blackest004]
vatican shadow - church of all images (regis remix) [blackest008]
british murder boys - in another country [ltech002] 
anstam - hope's soliloquy [50weaponslp10]
just like eddie - radio on (1979)
wirewound - flux density [sta005]
planetary assault system - x speaks to x (al tourettes & appleblim remix) [o-ton31]
duane hall - annie hall (1977)
anodyne - empire of glass (subjex remix) [combat032]
tomohiko sagae – deburring (makaton & paul damage - wasps mix) [mak31]
the vision - modern and ancient [m-025]
headless horseman - chatterton hill [hdl001]
john milner - american graffiti (1973)
xhin - hunter [token28]
raidho - circul [rune005d]
casual violence - dilute to taste [archive one]
pinion - mirv7 [tpt056]
james ballard - crash (1996)
northern structures - session 2 [sg1257]
peter van hoesen - transitional state 2 [t2x19]
dadub - path (lakker remix) [sa016]
liars - octagon [cdstumm343]
the fear ratio - dirty paws [bp035]
jackson pollock -  pollock (2000)
lakker - evening lemon [bp034]
inigo kennedy - sentinel four [asymp3021]
jim morrison - dawn's highway [K52111]
robert hood – drive (Ø [phase] nocturnal mix) [mm165]
moira stuart announcing the death of ayrton senna (1994) 
scb - dissipate [nonplus023]
helen remington - crash (1996)
chris mccormack – wreckage [mtz004]
developer - dirty drive (shifted remix) [modularz8.2]
alessandro f. - car crash [kob019]
akihiro mochizuki - explosion [fig.43]
luka baumann - uvod [iou09]
ugandan methods – a cold retreat [bkedit001]
dr christian szell & thomas levy - marathon man (1976) 
reeko - passage 17.2 [md17]
ancient methods vs kareem - dammerung der parhelia (ancient methods interpretation) [fondationsonore001]
skirt - tumulto (yuji kondo remix) [semantica27]
roebin de freitas - doubt pt.1 [rdflp01]
surgeon - radiance [dtrlp2]
howard shore - mansfield crash [7432140198-2 ] 
mondkopf - no icons [tpt057]
gustavo santaolalla  - i think of dean  [0602537116638]
bernard herrmann - the highway [R272101]
james dean before karl lagerfeld (1955)
dressed in wires - bodies of teenage girls cut from car wreckage [bearbum1205]
k-branding - africanurse [hmpty006]
health - we are water [lpu028]
lorn - everything is violence [zencd187]
cut hands - erzulie d'en tort [vfsl102]
vaughan - crash (1996)
coil - are you shivering ? [graalcd003]
jonny greenwood - iron swallow + 24 hour charleston [parlophone5951470]

www.ante-rasa.be/rednox


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 10, 2013)

That looks nice and dour. 
On the d/l


----------



## porno thieving gypsy (Apr 13, 2013)

Dave Faze provided the second guest mix on the Bashy Beats Show and its full of old skool Jungle from 94 / 95. 
Plenty of classics and some lesser known beats thrown in for good measure!
http://www.mixcloud.com/TheBashyBeatsShow/dave-faze-on-the-bashy-beats-show

JAH SUNSHINE – X PROJECT
SENSI – REDLIGHT
EVERYBODY – SKOOL OF HARD KNOCKS
SCREWFACE (HARDCORE MIX) – BRAINKILLERS
PIRATES 1995 – RON TOM
SMOKIN A BLUNT – CHUCK E
JUNGLIST (DJ ZINC REMIX) – REBEL MC
EVERYMAN – KENNY KEN FEAT DRS
INTELLIGENT WOMAN – DJ RAP
THE RUMBLE (BOOM SHAKA MIX) – DJ NUT NUT & PURE SCIENCE
TEAR INTO IT – PARALLEL WORLD
BORDERLINE – 2 MUCH
DOUBLE CRISP – JUST JUNGLE
BANANA BOAT MAN – CONQUERING LION
ENTERTAINMENT – STUDIO 2
DEADLY CEREMONIES – DILLINJA
RETURN TO ATLANTIS – LTJ BUKEM


----------



## Apathy (Apr 13, 2013)

new Mr C mix (was he in the bad books recently?  or did i dream it, im sure he said or did summat dodgy?)

anyway, it mint as fuck this so get it got.....

http://soundcloud.com/mrcsuperfreq/freq12

1. 01 by Lord Of The Isles on Shevchenko 
2. Descending by Steven Tang on Emphasis 
3. Television People by Axel Bowman on Hypercolour 
4. Dreams From The Ghetto by Jordan Lieb on Superfreq 
5. Randomly Squared Move (M's sorta slot mix) by Morgan Alexander on Jack van Sloot 
6. Low Jinks by Bohemian Groove on Throne Of Blood 
7. U Want 2 by AM/TM ON Aniligital Music 
8. A2 Dream House vol 1.2 by Blind Jack on Blind Jack 
9. Belle by L'estasi Dell'oro on Flaneur Audio 
10. Society Of Silence (Vakula remix) by Matin Noir on Fragil 
11. The Stranger by Motor City Drum Ensemble on MCDE 
12. Them Back (Alphonse Basement Dub) by CD on London Housing Trust 
13. Tazmanian Virus by Donnie Tempo on More About Music 
14. War Games by Mr.C on Superfreq 
15. Rocket Science by Ben Sims on Drumcode 
16. Mediator by Samaan on O\E


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 13, 2013)

He's a proper nana, is Mr C. Last time I saw him, he was wearing a white cape and wrestling boots and he swanned into to the room expecting everyone to look up and cheer or greet him or something and he looked all sniffy when no one did.
He annoyed a few forum members a few years ago by slagging off 'Internet' people for being friendly to him at clubs after speaking to him online. He's always putting his many-eyeleted foot in it


----------



## ska invita (Apr 13, 2013)

Apathy said:


> anyway, it mint as fuck this so get it got.....


this is proper, thanks


----------



## killer b (Apr 13, 2013)

massive anarcho punk mix by someone some here may be familiar with.

http://noisey.vice.com/hi/blog/now-thats-what-i-call-anarcho-punk-vol-1

*Antisect **–** "Four Minutes Past Midnight"*
*Flux Of Pink Indians **–** "Take Heed"*
*Rudimentary Peni – "Farce "*
*The Mob – "Witchhunt"*
*Honey Bane **–** "Girl On The Run" *
*The System **–** "Dogs of War" *
*Discharge – "Decontrol"*
*The Apostles **–** "Mob Violence"*
*Zounds – "Can’t Cheat Karma"*
*The Ex – "The Sky Is Blue Again" *
*Six Minute War *- "*Nurses"*
*Part 1 – "The Corpse"*
*Sinyx – "Animal"*
*Dirt – "Unemployment" *
*Conflict **–** "Berkshire Cunt"*
*Oi Polloi – "Hands Off Nicaragua"         *
*Ad Nauseam **–** "Crazy World" *
*Flux Of Pink Indians – "Neu Smell" *
*Flux Of Pink Indians** – "Tube Disasters"*
*Crass – "Banned From The Roxy"*
*Anthrax – "Capitalism Is Cannibalism" *
*Antisect – "Tortured and Abused" *
*Discharge – "State Violence, State Control" *
*Rudimentary Peni – "Rotten The The Core" *
*Fallout – "Tell Me About It"*
*Crass **–** "Shaved Women"*
*Amebix – "Belief"*
*Exit-stance – "Mankind’s Hand"*
*Born BC – "Dear Jesus"*
*Discharge – "Ain’t No Feeble Bastard"*
*[Martin Wright speaking at 1985 class war rally] *
*The Apostles – "Pigs For Slaughter" *
*Oi Polloi – "Lowest Of The Low" *
*The Rondos – "A Black and White Statement"*
*The Intestines – "New Recruit"*
*Fallout – "Democracy"*
*S-Haters – "Research"*
*Lack Of Knowledge – "The Uninvited" *
*Soldiers Of Fortune – "Stars"*
*The Clefts – "Red White and Blue" *
*The Ex – "Weapons for El Salvador" *
*7**th** Plague – "Rubber Bullets" *
*Counter Attack – "Don't Wanna Fight For You" *
*The Apostles – "Stoke Newington Eight" *
*Amebix – "Curfew" *
*Discharge – "Realities of War" *
*Crass – "Big A Little A"*
*The Mob **–** "Another Day, Another Death" *
*Crisis – "Holocaust"*
*The Mob – "No Does Fly Here"*
*Poison Girls – "Persons Unknown"*


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 14, 2013)

Fade 2 & Yonatan's excellent minimal dancehall rhythms mix:
http://www.sofrito.co.uk/mixes/riddim-click-dancehall-dubs-from-the-90s.html


----------



## The_Reverend_M (Apr 18, 2013)

Proppa dubbed out Dubstep mix 

https://soundcloud.com/outlookfestival/dj-foster-outlook-festival

01. Catacombs - Music Mi Luv
02. Author - Tehri
03. Dub Mechz - Dreams
04. Leonard P Numa Crew & Ago - Sometimes I do
05. Arp Xp - Someone Else
06. Content - Two Left Feet
07. Wayfarer - Jotnar
08. Binomial - No Friend
09. Leonard P Numa Crew & Ago - Massive
10. Youngsta & LX One - No Cure
11. Biome - Quasar
12. Piezo - Kaleya
13. Konvex - Carrion
14. Genetix - Installation
15. D-Operation Drop - Confused
16. Sick - FatBoy (Artikal Remix) 
17. Piezo - Marwuk
18. Seven - Tension Builds
19. D-Operation Drop - Singapore Sling
20. D-Operation Drop - Origami
21. Almamegretta feat. Horace Andy - Just Say Who (Lapo Numa Crew & Ago Remix)
22. Matt-U - Something About You


----------



## The_Reverend_M (Apr 18, 2013)

Basstastic lil’ mix of Dancehall, DnB and Dubstep from *Dub Phizix* – enjoy J

Here: https://soundcloud.com/hyponik-com/hyp-126-dub-phizix

Track list:
01. Capleton - Who Dem
02. Skeptical - Transfer
03. Dub Phizix - Happy 5
04. Dub Phizix and Skittles - I'm a Creator
05. Reactive - Sabotage
06. Ward 21 - Petrol
07. Unknown - Untitled
08. Skeptical - Dub Sequence
09. Calibre and Chimpo - Start Again
10. Om Unit and Kromestar - Solar Cycle
11. Hudson Mowhawke - Higher Ground
12. Fracture - Get Busy
13. Dub Phizix - Hide your Crisps
14. Dub Phizix and Fox - Never Been VIP
15. Skeptical - Static
16. Unknown - Untitled
17. The Rum Baba - Stop Talk
18. Clarity - Parallels
19. Dub Phizix, Skeptical and Sparks - Half Man
20. Jekyll - Disperse
21. Lynx and Hellrazor feat Naomi Pryer - Locked on the Low remix
22. Unknown - Untitled
23. Xtrah – Discordance


----------



## ska invita (Apr 19, 2013)

Mr Thing did a live Guru Gangstarr tribute set last night and it was nothing short of incredible. Its already up on mixcloud and you can watch it as a video, which i recommend doing so you can see the action on the mixer. In particular there was one routine that has to be seen, starts at 19mins at the *second* video  <have to see this

Video links http://isaid.thefunhousetv.com/thefunhousetv-180413-dj-mr-thing-guru-tribute-special/


---------------------------------------






It’s been 3 years since the untimely passing of Keith Elam, Keithy E aka GURU from Gangstarr. One of the most thought provoking lyricists, rounded performers, true professional and nice guy! The history is there and speaks for itself. Mr Thing lays down some of GURU’s best verses with original samples, cuts, reworks, juggles and loads more.

Check the full 2 hour show on Mixcloud here:

http://www.mixcloud.com/TheFunhouse...-thing-guru-gangstarr-tribute-rip-keith-elam/


Theres a download for the show too -

http://www.mediafire.com/?2hwozoi7ljwij2u


You can catch Mr Thing on @TheFunhouseTV every Thursday night from 9 till 11pm here:

http://www.thefunhousetv.com


----------



## killer b (Apr 19, 2013)

ska invita said:


> In particular there was one routine that has to be seen, starts at 19mins at the second video  <have to see this


----------



## mwgdrwg (Apr 25, 2013)

This is hitting the fucking spot!

http://soundcloud.com/bigdadasound/congo-natty-mix-by-uncle-dugs

"We told you that Congo Natty aka Rebel MC was more than a legend and now it's time to prove it. For your listening pleasure the one and only Uncle Dugs (Rinse FM) has compiled a mix that takes the listener all the way through Mikail Tafari's career, from the early Rebel MC & Double Trouble days right up to the last few years.
Seventy eight minutes charting the birth and development of Jungle, the mix works as a perfect taster for the forthcoming Congo Natty opus, "Jungle Revolution." With the buzz around first single "UK Allstars" still very much in the air and a record to follow which delivers on Tafari's reputation as a pioneer, a fearless social commentator and a righteous Rastaman, this potted history of his career should be the perfect taster. Get it now before we take it down again - the wickedest sound!"


----------



## ddraig (Apr 25, 2013)

some of them at Clwb next week 3 May


----------



## porno thieving gypsy (Apr 30, 2013)

The_Reverend_M said:


> Basstastic lil’ mix of Dancehall, DnB and Dubstep from *Dub Phizix* – enjoy J


 
This is wicked - nice one.


----------



## porno thieving gypsy (Apr 30, 2013)

*AURAL VOYEURISM ON THE BASHY BEATS SHOW *





Delivering a trade mark mix of soul, funk, reggae and hip hop. 
Listen to it here http://www.mixcloud.com/TheBashyBeatsShow/aural-voyeurism-on-the-bashy-beats-show/

TUNNEL ONE - TOMMY MCCOOK
LIVE AND LOVE - JUNIOR REID
WAY DOWN IN BABYLON - SUGAR MINOTT
DON’T GIVE A DAMN - KING CHAIN AND THE SILVERTONE BAND
MISDEMEANOUR - FOSTER SYLVERS
CA’BA DAB - SOUL SWINGERS
THE DUCK WALK - RAMON & CO.
BRAZILLIAN RHYME - EARTH WIND AND FIRE
WONDERWALL - MIKE FLOWERS
TOGETHER FOREVER - RUN DMC
93 TIL INFINITY - SOULS OF MISCHIEF
SALLY GOT A ONE TRACK MIND - DIAMOND D
HIP HOP - MOS DEF
THE HEIST - BUSTA RHYMES
LET IT GO (INTERLUDE) - RICOCHET KLASHNEKOFF
ZONE OUT - BRAVEHEARTS FEAT. NAS
BLACK ZOMBIE - NAS
THE WORLD IS YOURS - NAS


----------



## cozmikbrew (May 1, 2013)

One in the Jungle Archive,apparently being binned soon so grab em while ya can http://www.oneinthejungle.com/


----------



## porno thieving gypsy (May 1, 2013)

shockingly slow downloads at the mo cause everyone is canning it! Great selection though.


----------



## The_Reverend_M (May 3, 2013)

*DJ Food 'Free Comic Book Day Mix' (2013)*

_“__DJ Food looks back once again for our 25th Anniversary slot taking 'Free Comic Book Day' (this Saturday, May 4th) as his theme to present tracks that feature references to comic book characters. The Marvel and DC worlds of Superman, Batman and Spiderman feature heavily with everyone from Snoop Dogg to Cliff Richard revealing their passion for Caped Crusaders and Wall Crawlers. But the more obscure feature too with three nods to Judge Dredd, two for Flash Gordon and even Elton John singing the praises of Dan Dare. DJ Food will have a piece of artwork in a new exhibition called Image Duplicator - looking at the original comic artists that Lichtenstein copied for his most famous work - opening on May 16th at Orbital Comics in London.”_

https://soundcloud.com/ninja-tune/solid-steel-radio-show-3-5

London Symphony Orchestra _ Superman Prelude & Main Titles _ Varese Sarabande
Richie Havens _ Superman (live) _ Five Star
Icarus _ Prologue _ Pye International
Black Sabbath _ Iron Man _ Vertigo
Elton John _ Dan Dare (Pilot of the Future) _ MCA
Queen _ Bicycle Race _ EMI
Lyn Taitt & The Jets _ Batman _ Merritone
Lavern Baker _ Batman to the Rescue _ Brunswick
Snoop Dogg feat. Lady of Rage _ Batman & Robin _ Priority
MF Doom _ The Time We Faced Doom _ Fondle 'Em
Redman _ A Day of Sooperman Lover _ Def Jam
Public Enemy _ Raise The Roof _ Def Jam
Paul Leonard Morgan _ Bad Judges _ Universal
MF Doom _ Doom, are you awake? _ Fondle 'Em
Suicide _ Ghost Rider _ Red Star
Beastie Boys _ Sureshot _ Capitol
Sasqwax _ Malapropriated PsycheDelia _ mp3
DStroy _ Roll Out _ Matador
MF Doom _ Hands of Doom _ Fondle 'Em
Gravediggaz _ Here Come The Gravedigger _ Gee Street
Queen _ Flash _ EMI
SoundSci _ In A Flash _ Skyline
Kurtis Blow _ I'm Chillin' _ Mercury
Sugar Hill Gang _ Rapper's Deligh _ Sugar Hill
The Herbaliser _ Wall Crawling Giant Insect Breaks _ Ninja Tune
Cliff Richard _ Spider Man _ EMI
Ramsey Lewis _ What's The Name Of This Funk (Spider Man) _ Columbia
Prince _ Batdance (Vicki Vale mix) _ Warner
Hijack _ Badman is Robbin' _ Syndicate/CBS
Newcleus _ Jam On It _ Sunnyview
War _ Galaxy _ MCA
PWEI _ Def Con One _ BMG
The Scaffold _ Goodbat Nightman _ Parlophone
Donovan _ Sunshine Superman _ EMI
PWEI _ Can U Dig It? _ BMG
Proffessor X _ Professor X _ Saga
Catwoman _ The 5th Avenue Buses _ Movietone
Anthrax _ I Am The Law _ Island
Geoff Barrow & Ben Salisbury _ Inhale _ Invada


----------



## ska invita (May 8, 2013)

on heavy rotation for me at the moment is a three part Flute in Reggae mix - each episode is only short, under 30 mins, packed with flute reggae magic:

part 1
1. Vernon Allen – Babylon – R&B 7 inches
2. Kenrick Diggery – Face Of Fu Manchu – Beverley’s Records 7 inches
3. Roland Alphonso – Psycho Rythmic – Money Disc 7 inches
4. Herman – Love Brother – Escort 7 inches
5. Prince Buster All Stars – Swing Low - The Message Dubwise LP
6. Tommy McCook – Tommy’s Flute – Clinch Records 7 inches
7. African Brothers – Righteous Kingdom – Black Roots 7 inches
8. Dennis Brown – Foot Of The Mountain – Impact ! 7 inches
9. The Crysalites – Concentration (version 3) – Move & Groove 10 inches
10. Junior Soul – Super Love – PK 10 inches
11. I Roy – Superfly – Don’t Check Me With No Lightweight Stuff LP
12. Junior Soul – Super Cool – PK 10 inches
http://www.talawa.fr/media/echotone-reggae-flute-special-part-1-2gLGd

part 2
1. Earl Flute & Keith Hudson – The Betrayer – Mafia 7 inches
2. Delroy Wilson – What Is Man – Tribes Man Records LP
3. Roman Stewart – Rice & Peas – Hungry Town 12 inches
4. Rocker’s All Star – Rice & Peas In The Ghetto – Hungry Town 12 inches
5. Unknown – Little Flute – Dubplate
6. The Sensations – Everyday Is A Holiday – Studio One LP
7. The Silvertones – Everyday Is A Holiday – Studio One LP
8. Bubblin Jug Dub (I Roy – Set The Captives Free) – Royco Inc 7 inches
9. Diggory Kenrick – The Lion Flute – Coptic Lion 7 inches
10. 4th Street Orchestra – Hawaï 5-0 – Rama 10 inches
11. Linton Kwesi Johnson – More Time – LKJ Records CD
http://www.talawa.fr/media/echotone-reggae-flute-special-part-2-A3zXc 

parrt 3
1. Cymande – Zion I – Alaska 7 inches
2. Pablo Moses – Come Mek We Run – House Of Moses Records LP
3. Sonny Washington – Black Skin Version – Black Skin The Prophet 7 inches
4. King Tubby’s – Eternal Dub – Blood And Fire LP
5. Vivian Jackson & The Prophets – Judgement On The Land – Blood And Fire LP
6. Leroy Sibbles – This World – Bullwackies Records 12 inches
7. Wayne Jarrett – Bubble Up – Wackie’s LP
8. Mickey Jarrett – Klu By Klan – Wackie’s 12 inches
9. Azul – Rockfort Rock – Wackie’s 12 inches
10. The Shades – Bottomless Pit Part II – Darker Shades Of Roots 7 inches
11. The Soul Agitators – A Holy Dub – KA Records 7 inches
12. Al Campbell – Wise Words – Tuff Scout 7 inches
13. Diggory Kenrick – Silicon Valley – Coptic Lion 7 inches
http://www.talawa.fr/media/echotone-reggae-flute-special-part-3-SllkZ


----------



## porno thieving gypsy (May 13, 2013)

*LOST IDOL – NIGHT OF THE FLYING SAUCERS*






CHOCOLATE WEASEL – FLYING SAUCERS (LOST IDOL REFIX) (NINJA TUNE)
MIKE LADD – AIRWAVE HYSTERIA (OZONE MUSIC)
DIVERSION TACTICS – ROBOT BOY (BOOT)
SKITZ & ROOTS MANUVA – BLESSED BE THE MANOR (RONIN RECORDS)
HARMONIC 313 – CYCLOTRON (WARP)
KELPE – COLOURS DON’T LEAK (DC RECORDINGS)
EDAN – I SEE COLOURS (LEWIS RECORDINGS)
SERGE GAINSBOURG – GENERIQUE POP 2 (UNKNOWN)
LEWIS PARKER – EYES OF DREAMS (MELANKOLIC)
ROY BUDD – GET CARTER THEME (CASTLE MUSIC)
THE ROGER WEBB SOUND – GREY SIGH (JAZZMAN)
HEFNER – ACTIONSLACKS (INERTIA)
RONI SIZE – NEW FORMS (TALKIN LOUD)
PANTHA DU PRINCE – LAY IN A SHIMMER (ROUGH TRADE)
JUK JUK – WINTER TURNS SPRING (TEXT)
BURIAL + FOUR TET – NOVA (TEXT)
YUSH 2K – OUTLAW ROBOT (SOUL JAZZ)
BAD MICE – BOMB SCARE (MOVIN SHADOW)
THE FUTURE SOUND OF LONDON – PAPUA NEW GUINEA (JUMPIN’ & PUMPIN’)

Stream it here: http://www.mixcloud.com/TheBashyBeatsShow/lost-idol-on-the-bashy-beats-show/


----------



## Mr_Nice (May 13, 2013)

A Nice 132 - 134 BPM Trance Mix that I put together at the weekend ...

https://soundcloud.com/mr_nice_66/nicey-trance-mix-2-134

1. Skyfire (Orginal Mix) - Shogan
2. Fight The Fire feat Sue Mclaren (Original Mix) - Andy Moor, Sue Mclaren
3. Jaguar (Original Mix) - Tenishia
4. Where Do We Begin - (Andrew Rayel Remix) - Tenishia
5. Zeus (Original Mix) - (Andrew Rayel)
6. The Persian Twist (Chris Turner Mix) - Chris Turner Vs Running Man
7. No One Home (Original Mix) - Omnia (Ana Criado)
8. Aeon Of Revenge - (Original Mix) - Andrew Rayel
9. Three O'clock (Original Mix) feat Ana Criado - W&W
10. Lights (Club Mix) - Myon & Shane 54 Aruna
11. Home (Daniel Kandi Retrofit Remix) - Susana
12. Communication Part 3 - Armin Van Buuren


----------



## nogojones (May 14, 2013)

Great series of drum n bass mixs here:

http://www.everydayjunglist.biz/2011/03/west-norwood-cassette-library-93-to.html


----------



## ska invita (May 16, 2013)

THis is the shit
Kirk Degiorgio
Dingwalls Special
"Still talkin’ loud and sayin’ something! A six-hour homage to Gilles Peterson and Patrick Forge’s legendary Dingwalls club night. Part 1 (2hrs)"
http://www.rbmaradio.com/shows/kirk-degiorgio-dingwalls-special
and kirks page of mixes is heaven, trust me>>>:
http://www.rbmaradio.com/people/kirk-degiorgio
@steph


----------



## ringo (May 18, 2013)

My friend Ruth aka Fancygrrrl is in my house broadcasting her top 100 ever tunes from now until 7pm. She's got great taste, all sorts of stuff in there, have a listen  

Http:WWW.purple-radio.co.UK


----------



## nogojones (May 20, 2013)

nice minimal drum n bass

https://soundcloud.com/retrospectiverecordings/retrospective-recordings-podcast001


----------



## ska invita (May 22, 2013)

Not that interested in DnB these days, but this is a brilliant mix - fresh from Marcus Intalex
Stream http://pulseradio.net/articles/2013/05/pulse-exclusive-marcus-intalex-mix
Download http://beatplexity.com/mix/?id=36222
some tuff tunes in there, banging but deep, as well as trademark MIST sound
The_Reverend_M


----------



## Yetman (May 24, 2013)

ska invita said:


> Not that interested in DnB these days, but this is a brilliant mix - fresh from Marcus Intalex
> Stream http://pulseradio.net/articles/2013/05/pulse-exclusive-marcus-intalex-mix
> Download http://beatplexity.com/mix/?id=36222
> some tuff tunes in there, banging but deep, as well as trademark MIST sound
> The_Reverend_M


 
This is ace


----------



## ska invita (May 24, 2013)

Yetman said:


> This is ace


in my book Marcus is the most interesting figure in DnB, and has been since the turn of the century - glad he's still going strong


----------



## The_Reverend_M (May 26, 2013)

Will check it out


----------



## porno thieving gypsy (May 27, 2013)

*JUNIOR BUZZ ON THE BASHY BEATS SHOW*





Another fine guest mix from perhaps our biggest guest to date - Junior Buzz delivers a journey through all types of bass music as a promo for his night Dirty Sexy Urban Beats.

Listen here: http://www.mixcloud.com/TheBashyBeatsShow/junior-buzz-on-the-bashy-beats-show/

DUKE DERMOT – RECLAMATION OF TRANCE
JUSTIN MARTIN – E S R
WAZEODYSSEY – BUMP N GRIND
PANDA – FROST
BREAKAGE – THE PROMISE
TYMERLEE MORTIMER – HEAVY
TAIKI & NULIGHT – TAKE ME UP
DISTMANTLE – KILL DEM SUB
REDLIGHT – SWITCH IT OFF
HANNAH WANTS – DAPPY
REDLIGHT – SOURCE 16 V’S FLYBI (MASHUP)
JUSTANYGUY – DROP THE BOMB
MELE – METAL GEAR
TAIKI & NULIGHT – FOOTWERK
MENSAH FEAT: KATY SHOTTER – SHOULD HAVE KNOWEN
B.TRAITS – FEVER (ROLL OUT MIX)
JULIO BASH MORE – BATTLE FOR MIDDLE YOU ( BORDERLINE JACKS 140 EDIT)
CONDUCT – KIMKONG2
WILKINSON – TAKE YOU HIGHER
SILENT CODE – NEVER CHANGE
DIRTY ROTTEN SCOUNDRELS – THE BEGINNING
SILENT CODE FEAT: G1 MC – BIG STYLE
DUB CLINIQUE – (V.I.P/DUB)
ROADY V’S MARKA – FAT FREDYS DROP/DUB PHIZIX (FLATLINE EDIT)
OH SERVE – DEFKLINE/REDPOLO (DRUM N BASS MIX)
WILEY STEP 19 V’S R TYPE
JUS NOW & BUNJI GARLIC – TUN UP


----------



## braindancer (May 29, 2013)

I've been absolutely caning this boiler room mix by Paul Woolford back to back with Midland: https://soundcloud.com/#platform/midland-b2b-paul-woolford-90

90 minutes of rave joy.

Here's a partial tracklist:

[00] Boddika & Joy O - Tricky's Team
[05] Orgue Electronique - Whatchamacallit [Creme Organization - CREME LP-09]
[08] ?
[11] Nail - Optimus [DiY Discs]
[12] Midland - Trace [Aus Music]
[17] DJs Pareja - No Paren [Comeme - 018]
[20] STL - Cranky [Something - VINYLSERIES 12]
[22] ?
[24] The Martian - Sex In Zero Gravity [Red Planet - RP-003]
[26] Henrik Bergqvist - Spin [Aniara]
[28] Midland - Archive 
[33] Raudive - Romantic Robot (Xenogears aka The Analogue Cops Remix) [Get The Curse - 28823]
[35] Phortune - String Free [Trax - VEXTRAX 011]
[39] Basic Soul Unit - Untoward [Nonplus+]
[43] BnC - House Ain't Givin Up (Dean's Mix) [AKA Dance Music - AKA 3]
[46] Paul Hester - Lifeforce [Paper - PAP0 33]
[47] Midland - Realtime
[51] Midland - For (Yacht) Club Use Only [Aus Music]
[56] T++ - Space Pong
[63] Joy Orbison - Big Room Tech House DJ Tool Tip
[65] DJ Hyperactive - Music Box
[69] Jeremy Sylvester - Feel 'Umm (Dub) [Nice N Ripe - NNRFX 052]
[71] ?
[72] Audion - Kisses [Spectral Sound - SPC 15]
[75] Four Tet - For These Times
[80] Bizarre - Playing With Knives (Quadrant Mix) [DC - 1665314]
[83] Jasper Street Company - A Feeling (After Midnight Mix)


----------



## sim667 (May 30, 2013)

The_Reverend_M said:


> Proppa dubbed out Dubstep mix
> 
> https://soundcloud.com/outlookfestival/dj-foster-outlook-festival
> 
> ...


 
My housemates label is putting out some right dub sounding dubstep at the moment, i really like it


----------



## sim667 (May 30, 2013)

http://electronicexplorations.org/?show=mondkopf

Really like this Mondkompf Electronic Explorations podcast, deed and rhythmic ...... I'd never heard of mondkompf either


ELECTRONIC EXPLORATIONS - 255 - Mondkopf
___________________________________________
01 - Mika Vainio - Magnetosphere
02 - Deuce - Guttering (Original Mix)
03 - Subjected - Boom Boom
04 - AD/S - Transversal (Original Mix)
05 - AnD - ADBF
06 - Gheìdalia TazarteÌs - Singing
07 - Shifted - Razors
08 - I Am A Lake Of Burning Orchids - Superclub
09 - Inigo Kennedy - Chamber
10 - Ducerey Ada Nexino - Pollenshed (Seph Remix)
11 - The Bug - Skeng (Autechre Dub)
12 - Edmx - I'm Rushing My Tits Off (Original Mix)
13 - Perc - 1909
14 - Nukubus - Skylark
15 - Death In June - Rain of Despair


----------



## ouchmonkey (Jun 6, 2013)

Death in bloody June


----------



## ouchmonkey (Jun 6, 2013)

meanwhile, It's House Of God tomorrow..

Surgeon's Set From the one in Feb


----------



## stuff_it (Jun 7, 2013)

SimonC off of here. Can't even find it on Soundcloud. 

http://emergencyfm.com/downloads/

It's very much the DnB/Jungle/techstep end of drumstep (or possibly the drumstep end of Dnb and Jungle) with a bit of oldskool chucked in for good measure and most of the mixes have a good mix of genres. This guy's mixing is flawless. Sound of my summer doncha know.


----------



## porno thieving gypsy (Jun 7, 2013)

*SIX ON THE BASHY BEATS SHOW*






100% wicked UK Hip Hop on this guest mix - some classics, some b sides and lost gems.

If anyone wants a download link for any of these mixes let me know - otherwise stream here http://www.mixcloud.com/TheBashyBeatsShow/six-on-the-bashy-beats-show/

LIFE – ROCK IT RIGHT
THE NEXTMEN FEAT. CUTTY RANKS, DYNAMITE MC & RODNEY P – FIRE WALKING
DYNAMITE MC – BUBBLE
GAMMA FEATURING SHADOWLESS – KILLER APPS
INFINITE LIVEZ – NO MORE BANANAS
FOREIGN BEGGARS – STABILIZE (FEATURING KASHMERE, METROPOLIS, GRAZIELLA)
PENTALK – YEAH YEAH YO
IRS – SOME EMCEES
BLACKNIFICENT 7 – HAD E’NUFF
DR. SYNTAX / FOREIGN BEGGARS – WHAT GOES UP
GHOST FT. DUBBLEDGE – LEARN RESPECT
DJ FORMAT- 3 FEET DEEP (INSTRUMENTAL)
GHOST FT. VERB T & KASHMERE – INVISIBLE INC
THE NEW FLESH – ZERO GRAVITY LOTEK PRODUCTIONS RELICK
THE PLANETS – STOP
LAZLO – TOTEMPOLE HEIGHTS
DUBBLEDGE – THE WAY IT IS
IRS – SOMETHING WRONG
PHI-LIFE CYPHER – WAR
PHI-LIFE CYPHER – BIG SOUND


----------



## cozmikbrew (Jun 15, 2013)

Marvellous Cain s Yardrock show on Kane FM,well worth a listen http://www.kanefm.com/marvellous-cain-yardrock/


----------



## nogojones (Jun 15, 2013)

braindancer said:


> I've been absolutely caning this boiler room mix by Paul Woolford back to back with Midland: https://soundcloud.com/#platform/midland-b2b-paul-woolford-90
> 
> 90 minutes of rave joy.
> 
> ...


 
I just sold my copy of this for £60!


----------



## stuff_it (Jun 15, 2013)

Awesome reggae mix: http://archive.subfm.com/CHORIZOShowsattabfxcram11Dec2009SubFM.mp3


----------



## braindancer (Jun 16, 2013)

nogojones said:


> I just sold my copy of this for £60!


 
Nice work_._


----------



## stuff_it (Jun 16, 2013)

http://grindthieves.com/bludclot/?p=232

* Various Artists – “Junglecorps Volume One”* [full]
01 : Tester – “Shotta” [mp3]
02 : Psion – “Serious” [mp3]
03 : Djoust – “I Don’t Believe” [mp3]
04 : General Waste – “Turn Up The Jungle” (featuring Danger Beyer) [mp3]
05 : Nickynutz feat Sizzla – “Caan Tame A Junglist” [mp3]
06 : L(3) – “Junglist Dem” [mp3]
07 : unsoundbwoy – “Cumparsiton” [mp3]
08 : Stivs – “Run De Place Red” [mp3]
09 : Ninjah Fareye – “Judgement” [mp3]
10 : Entombed – “Evilyn (Reggaecide Remix)” [mp3]
11 : DJ L.A.B. & Killawat – “Bipolar Dub (Jungle Mix)” [mp3]
12 : The Mighty Deadnaut – “We Set Di Order (Commie Dread Remix)” [mp3]
13 : deadsound featuring Pinchers – “Bandelero VIP” [mp3]
14 : Konekta – “Diamonds Aren’t Forever” [mp3]
15 : DJCP1 – “BOMBSHELL” [mp3]
16 : deadsound VS. the Archangel – “Boneyard” [mp3]
17 : Default – “Brave And Bold” [mp3]
18 : tooth_eye – “Interstellarspector Cliff I-Ree” [mp3]
19 : TalixZen VS. Capelton – “Guerrilla Warfare” [mp3]
20 : Ctrl.Alt.Delete – “Everything’s Falling From The Sky” [mp3]
21 : Dr. Colossus – “The Easiest And The Hardest Word (2011 VIP)” [mp3]
22 : robad pills – “Murdah Bound” [mp3]
23 : KungFused – “Poor Rabbit” [mp3]


----------



## cuppa tee (Jun 19, 2013)

Jeff Mills DJ sets from the 1980's

https://soundcloud.com/walt74/sets/jeff-mills-is-the-wizard-1986


----------



## Dan U (Jun 19, 2013)

https://soundcloud.com/dj-marky/23-years-of-turntables-dj



> Today is my 40th birthday and i recorded a set celebrating my 23 years using turntables. I recorded tracks that i played since i was a kid til now. Thanks for all and i hope you enjoy!
> DJ Marky
> 23 Years Of Turntables
> 1 - Jorge Ben - Oba La Vem Ela
> ...


----------



## Metal Malcolm (Jun 19, 2013)

Was out at both Rupture @ Corsica and The Bug @ Koko this weekend. Put together a mix of the various artists playing, partly for my own enjoyment. In case anyone fancies a listen - download link available on the mixcloud page too.

http://www.mixcloud.com/ursa/rupture-vs-soundcrash-mix/

Angry (ft Tippa Irie)By The Bug 1
Politicians & Paedophiles ft Daddy FreddyBy The Bug 2
DystopiaBy Paradox & MdCl 3
Claps Like ThunderBy Jah Shaka meets Mad Professor 4
Eartha Kill Ya (Mala remix)By King Midas Sound 5
Dubstation XBy Digital 6
Bumper Ball dub (Karmacoma remix)By Mad Professor 7
Thief in da nightBy Digital Mystikz 8
Out of Control ft HitomiBy The Bug 9
Run ft. FlowDanBy The Bug 10
ExplorerBy Digital Mystikz 11
Skeng (ft Killa P & Flowdan)By The Bug 12
Vivid DreamsBy Equinox 13
Moving dub (Better things remix)By Mad Professor 14
Inner DisbeliefBy DBridge 15
WeathermanBy Digital 16
DEADLINE VIPBy Digital 17
DeadlineBy Digital 18
The BrideBy DBridge 19
MillerBy BLOCKS & ESCHER 20
Do You Understand?By Equinox 21
Soul WarriorBy DOUBLE 0 22
On My MindBy DBridge 23
Love Her (Version)By Paradox 24
Run The Place Red ft Daddy FreddyBy The Bug 25
Gun disease (ft. Cutty Ranks)By The Bug 26


----------



## Dan U (Jun 20, 2013)

one for the house heads

Derrick Carters soundcloud

https://soundcloud.com/blucu

can thoroughly recommend all of his Queen! @ Smart Bar mixes. His local Sunday night residency. A mix of boompty, disco and reedits. Always puts a  on my face


----------



## Fez909 (Jun 20, 2013)

This is absolute filth 

Metrist on Rinse FM.

https://soundcloud.com/metristikkety/metrist-on-clairvoyants


----------



## braindancer (Jun 21, 2013)

The Nicolas Jaar essential mix from a few months ago is a bit special - so good I've just listened to it twice:

https://soundcloud.com/#everybodywantstobethedj/nicolas-jaar-essential-mix


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jun 23, 2013)

.


----------



## sim667 (Jun 25, 2013)

Ruby My Dear - Live mix - Thoroughly recomend if you like Breakcore/Experimental type stuff, easily one of my favourite producers of the last few years.

http://www.adnoiseam.net/news/listen-and-download-to-a-full-live-set-by-ruby-my-dear


----------



## killer b (Jul 2, 2013)

greg wilson's glastonbury set. solid mix of party disco edits, as ever (no tracklist, will see if i can find one)

https://soundcloud.com/gregwilson/glastonbury-stonebridge-27-06


----------



## ska invita (Jul 2, 2013)

Fez909 said:


> This is absolute filth
> 
> Metrist on Rinse FM.
> 
> https://soundcloud.com/metristikkety/metrist-on-clairvoyants


 
wow, that was relentless... some really ugly tunes on this mix.  i wonder if people really dance hard to music like this ?  
Rinse always seems to come through with the freshest new music - no contest as the best radio station in the world imo.


----------



## Apathy (Jul 4, 2013)

http://soundcloud.com/myriadd/mantra-classic-acid-set-at

its really good this one.   acid house classics


----------



## ska invita (Jul 4, 2013)

im in an acid mood atm, playing now...

ETA: banging mix, might be the best acid mix ive ever heard (sometimes they can lack energy), though tightness of the mixes suggests a lack of vinyl!!


----------



## DJ Squelch (Jul 4, 2013)

Enjoying some of the Mixmaster Morris sets from the Heaven Lounge in Shangri-La at Glastonbury.

http://www.mixcloud.com/nubient/mix...bury-festival-2013-heaven-lounge-friday-3hrs/

3 more here http://www.mixcloud.com/nubient/


----------



## braindancer (Jul 5, 2013)

This is a cracking house mix - I've been caning it for a month now: https://soundcloud.com/#jacobin/jack-haighton-summer-mix-2013


----------



## ddraig (Jul 5, 2013)

not a mix, well some of it is
but Ninja Tune show with Rebel Mc
https://soundcloud.com/ninja-tune/s...n=ninja-tune/sets/solid-steel-radio-show-28-6


----------



## The_Reverend_M (Jul 5, 2013)

Amon Tobin vs. Boards of Canada 'super red hot solid gold mega mix' (2010)

Here: https://soundcloud.com/migraine516/amon-tobin-vs-boards-of-canada-super-red-hot-solid-gold-mega-mix

Made in Ableton Live, no turntables were used (sadly) to make this mix.

1. Boards of Canada - "The color of the fire"
2. Amon Tobin - "Searchers"
3. Amon Tobin - "At the end of the day"
4. Boards of Canada - "Alpha and Omega"
5. Amon Tobin - "Marine machines"
6. Boards of Canada - "Turquoise hexagon sun"
7. Amon Tobin - "Four ton mantis"
8. Amon Tobin - "Nightlife"
9. Boards of Canada - "Oscar see through red eye"
10. Amon Tobin - "Escape"
11. Boards of Canada - "Aquarius"
12. Boards of Canada - "Happy cycling"
13. Amon Tobin - "Mighty micro people"
14. Boards of Canada - "Roygbiv"
15. Boards of Canada - "A moment of clarity"
16. Boards of Canada - "Music is math"
17. Amon Tobin - "The nasty"
18. Boards of Canada - "Satellite anthem icarus"
19. Amon Tobin - "Rosies"
20. Boards of Canada - "Sunshine recorder"
21. Boards of Canada - "Chromakey dreamcoat"
22. Amon Tobin - "Blondie"
23. Boards of Canada - "You could feel the sky"
24. Boards of Canada - "Dayvan cowboy"


----------



## stuff_it (Jul 10, 2013)

Been digging through my hard drive and found this oldskool jungle  courtesy of Tester: http://dnbshare.com/download/04_TESTER-STRICTLY_UNDERGROUND_MIX.mp3.html


----------



## ska invita (Jul 13, 2013)

Four part history of Dillinja mix - UGLY!!

Part 1 
1.) Dillinja – The Angels Fell – Metalheadz [1995]
2.) Dillinja – Deadly Deep Subs – Deadly Vinyl [1994]
3.) Soul II Soul – Genius (Dillinja Remix) – Jet Star [1995]
4.) Dillinja – Perfect Match – Deadly Vinyl [1994]
5.) Dillinja – Sky – Philly Blunt [1995]
6.) Dillinja – Brutal Bass – Metalheadz [1995]
7.) Dillinja – Deadly Deep Subs (VIP Mix) – Razors Edge [1995]
8.) 808 State – Azura (Dillinja Remix) – ZTT [1996]
9.) Dillinja – Silver Blade – Prototype [1997]
10.) Cybotron feat. Cybotron – Threshold – Prototype [1996]
11.) Dillinja – Warp Drive – Test [2001]
12.) Shy FX – Bambaata (Dillinja Remix) – Ebony [1998]
13.) Dillinja – Fluid – Test [1998]
14.) Capone – D-Type – Valve [2001]
15.) Dillinja – All Aboard – FFRR / Valve [2001]

Part 2
1.) Berty B & Dillinja – Lion Heart – Lionheart [1994]
2.) Digitech – ??? – Cybotron [1994]
3.) Dillinja – Southside (Riffin’ Mix) – Dillinja [1994]
4.) Dillinja – Sovereign Melody – Deadly Vinyl [1994]
5.) Dillinja – You Don’t Know (Remix) – Logic [1994]
6.) Dillinja – Jah Know Ya Big – Metalheadz [1995]
7.) Basic Influence – Still Waters – Hardleaders [1995]
8.) DJ Tekken – Windermere (Dillinja Roll Out Mix) JVC [1996]
9.) The Specialist -Twisted Amen – Dread [1996]
10.) Capone – Voice – Hardleaders [1997]
11.) Dillinja – Acid Trak – Pain [1997]
12.) Cyba Space – You’re Gonna Miss My Face (Dillinja Remix)
13.) Capone – Friday – Hardleaders – [1996/08]
14.) Future Forces Inc. – Strontium Jazz (Dillinja Remix) – Renegade Hardware [1998]
15.) Profound Noize – No Way Out (Dillinja Remix) – Underfire – [1999]
16.) Dillinja – Cybotron – Valve [2002]

Part 3
1.) Dillinja – Heavenly Bass – Logic Productions
2.) Mr E, Dillinja & Clarky – Sax Into The Night
3.) Trinity – Chapter 20 – V Recordings
4.) Dillinja – Deadly Ceremonies – Deadly Vinyl
5.) Funki Porcini – King Ashabanapal (Dillinja Remix) – Ninja Tune
6.) Dillinja – Deadly Deep Subs (Remix) – Deadly Vinyl
7.) Dillinja – Tear Down (Da Whole Place) – Conqueror
8.) Dillinja – Simple – Chronic
9.) Dillinja – In The Mood – Mo Wax
10.) Nicolette – No Government (Dillinja Remix) – Talkin’ Loud
11.) Cybotron feat. Dillinja – Got To – Prototype
12.) Dillinja – Amoured D – Metalheadz / FFRR
13.) Dillinja – Voilent Killa – Valve
14.) Dillinja – Promise – Metalheadz / FFRR
15.) Dillinja Unexplored Terrain – V Recordings
16.) Dillinja – Tronik Funk – Test
17.) Capone – Fusion – Hardleaders
18.) Dillinja – Nasty Ways – Valve / FFRR
19.) Dillinja – Take My Life – V Recordings

The Deadly Vinyl Years
01.. Sovereign Melody [D2-A]
02.. Rastafari [DILL6-A1]
03.. Perfect Match – [D4-B]
04.. ??? [DILL6-A2]
05.. Calculas Beats [D3-A]
06.. Deadly Deep Subs (Remix) [D4-A]
07.. ??? [DILL6-B1]
08.. Deadly Ceremonies [D2-B]
09.. ??? [DILL6-B2]
10.. Deadly Deep Subs [D3-B]

http://drumtrip.co.uk/audio/History_Of_Dillinja_-_1993_to_2002_-_by_Law.rar


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Jul 14, 2013)

http://www.factmag.com/2013/07/08/fact-mix-390-powell/

Loving the latest Fact mix by Powell. I'm not sure what you'd describe it as - post-punk noise techno kind of - but it's fantastic.


----------



## killer b (Jul 14, 2013)

that looks heavy. nice on  MGO


----------



## ouchmonkey (Jul 15, 2013)

That Powell mix looks wicked...
kicking off with Evol lumme! - that 'Proper Headshrinker' is the most aptly named album I've heard in a while


----------



## The_Reverend_M (Jul 17, 2013)

*Digital - FABRICLIVE x Metalheadz Mix*

Wicked DnB mix with lots of Junglistic and dubbed out tendencies 


Here: https://soundcloud.com/fabric/digital-fabriclive-x


----------



## ddraig (Jul 17, 2013)

linky no worky for me


----------



## Favelado (Jul 17, 2013)

https://soundcloud.com/henry-street-music/history-of-freestyle-vol-3

Pre-house and post-disco you could still go clubbing and listen to dance music. This is what New Order were bopping to in NYC in the early 80s.


----------



## nogojones (Jul 18, 2013)

ddraig said:


> linky no worky for me


 

it worky for me and it is good


----------



## killer b (Jul 18, 2013)

Favelado said:


> https://soundcloud.com/henry-street-music/history-of-freestyle-vol-3
> 
> Pre-house and post-disco you could still go clubbing and listen to dance music. This is what New Order were bopping to in NYC in the early 80s.


 
is there a tracklist?


----------



## Favelado (Jul 18, 2013)

killer b said:


> is there a tracklist?


 
Me and a mate are working on it. Figuring it out ourselves with googling lyrics.


----------



## Favelado (Jul 18, 2013)

killer b said:


> is there a tracklist?


 
Sorry this is best we could do up until now.

Corina – Out of control
Coro – Where are you tonight?
George Lamond – Bad of the heart
TKA – Scars of love
C-Bank – Perfect
Cynthia – Never thought I’d let you go
Tomax – Regrets only
?
Lisette Melendez – Together forever
?
?
?
Orange Lemon? – Dreams of Santa Anna
Sandée – You’re the one (my heart beats for)
Trilogy – Red hot
Coro – Can’t let you go
Cynthia – Change on me
?
Judy Torres – No reason to cry


----------



## soulfulofsoul (Jul 22, 2013)

Blond:ish Fabric promo mix
https://soundcloud.com/blondish/blondish-fabric-promo-mix-with


----------



## The_Reverend_M (Jul 24, 2013)

*Uncle Dugs Live At Hackney Hardcore 18/07/13*
Uncle Dugs with No MC's recorded live and direct from Hackney Hardcore at Bar-A-Bar in Hackney on Friday 18/07/13
100% underground 1992 hardcore, no anthems...!!!
1. Satin Storm – Lets Get Together
2. DJ Clarkee – Have A Good Time
3. Andy C – Outer Limits
4. 4 Mega – Drop This
5. Tango & Ratty – Final Conflict
6. Nebula 2 - Peacemaker
7. Enforcers 1
8. Syko & Mak – C9 H13 NO3
9. DJ Crystal / Slipmaster J – Drop XTC
10. Breakdown EP
11. LTJ Bukem – Demons Theme
12. Pirate Radio News Clip
13. Tom & Jerry – We Can Be Free
14. Eat Life – Back To Basics
15. Lemon D – Pursuit Thru The Darkness
16. Jim Polo – Rollin Energy
17. Slipmaster J - Vision
18. Connection EP – Different Story
19. Body Snatch – The Strength
20. Last tune was Alien – Forseeing The Future which unfortunately got cut off the recording sorry

https://soundcloud.com/uncledugs/uncledugshackneyhardcore180713


----------



## killer b (Jul 24, 2013)

that looks a bit alright. nice one.


----------



## ska invita (Jul 24, 2013)

The_Reverend_M said:


> no anthems...!!!


highly debatable!


----------



## The_Reverend_M (Jul 24, 2013)

That's what I copied and pasted from the page


----------



## ska invita (Jul 24, 2013)

its a great tracklist  looks fun


----------



## placid (Jul 24, 2013)

https://soundcloud.com/placid_88/world-of-acid

for the acidists amongst you..


----------



## Apathy (Jul 25, 2013)

placid said:


> https://soundcloud.com/placid_88/world-of-acid
> 
> for the acidists amongst you..


 
one of yer best this one fella


----------



## Fez909 (Jul 25, 2013)

This is a bit tasty...

*Awakenings Podcast #6 - Perc*




01. Flug - 1K (Truncate Ghetto Jack Remix) - Sleaze
02. Reboot - Rhomb - Modularz
03. Grown Folk - The Boat (Gerd's Re-Work) - Icee Hot
04. Ontal - Disorientation - Darkfloor Sound
05. Perc - Toyko Blank - Blank
06. Frozen Border - FB07 - Frozen Border
07. Ugandan Speed Trials - UST1 - Downwards
08. Acteurs - Dusk Removing - Public Information
09. Myler - Disfigured - Reactivate
10. Israel Vines - Indictment (Silent Servant Remix) - Cult Figures
11. Surgeon - Box - Tresor
12. EDMX - 153 Mission - Shipwrec
13. Kanding Ray - Thar - stroboscopic Artefacts
14. Raudive - Dial - Wires
15. Pinion - Grid (Mondkopf Litanie Remix) - Perc Trax
16. Justin Berkovi - Scare - Force Inc
17. Chris McCormack - Angered - Materials
18. Ugandon Methods - A Cold Retreat B2 - Boomkat Editions 
19. Lee Gamble - B2 - Pan

https://soundcloud.com/awakenings/podcast-006-perc

Sadly I've not found anywhere to download it yet. It must be somewhere, though.


----------



## The_Reverend_M (Jul 26, 2013)

Hey Fez909 use this site: http://offliberty.com/


----------



## Fez909 (Jul 26, 2013)

The_Reverend_M said:


> Hey Fez909 use this site: http://offliberty.com/


 
Thanks. I do know and use offliberty, but the quality isn't as good as getting a proper download. That mix I posted ends up at 128kbps.

It's better than nowt, though, of course


----------



## ska invita (Jul 26, 2013)

I seem to remember that it downloads at the quality it was uploaded at - might be talking bollocks though


----------



## ska invita (Jul 26, 2013)

The_Reverend_M said:


> 13. Tom & Jerry – We Can Be Free


 
never fails to raise  the hackles this one 

4 hero smash it yet again


----------



## The_Reverend_M (Jul 30, 2013)

*Pete Rock & Camp Lo '80 Blocks From Tiffany's Part 2' Mixtape*


"A few weeks after putting out the project’s lead single with “Megan Good,” legends Pete Rock and Camp Lo have returned to drop their new collaborative mixtape _80 Blocks From Tiffany’s 2_. The tape features appearances from Mac Miller, Ab-Soul, Talib Kweli, M.O.P. and Uncle Murda, and all of the production is handled by the one and only Pete Rock."

Grab it here: https://soundcloud.com/officialpeterock/80-blocks-from-tiffanys-part-2


----------



## Sweet FA (Jul 31, 2013)

Wrong thread


----------



## Fez909 (Aug 1, 2013)

Rahaan boiler room mix.  Can't link as I'm on a phone and drunk and stoned but fucking hell.  This is the best thing I've heard in ages.  Never even heard of the guy before but apparently he's some long time dj who had a massive following wherever he from (Holland I think) but has only just 'broken out'. 

Funky disco goodness.  Check it out


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 1, 2013)

He's brilliant - loved him ever since seeing this clip of him djing in which the sound goes off for a bit, the crowd keep the tune going and then he mixes the tune back into the crowd singing it when the power returns. Cue ecstatic scenes. What a pro!
Can't believe I bought at ticket for his gig in London, then couldn't be arsed to go.
Here is the clip:

And see if you can find his Blue Line mix as it's awesome.


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 1, 2013)

He's from Chicago btw - how could he not be?!?


----------



## killer b (Aug 1, 2013)

as mentioned elsewhere, rahaan's 'disco not disco' mix is one of the finest of all time. he played in manchester last year and i foolishly didn't go. idiot.


----------



## killer b (Aug 1, 2013)

Orang Utan said:


> Can't believe I bought at ticket for his gig in London, then couldn't be arsed to go.


 
we are brothers.


----------



## Fez909 (Aug 1, 2013)

killer b said:


> as mentioned elsewhere, rahaan's 'disco not disco' mix is one of the finest of all time. he played in manchester last year and i foolishly didn't go. idiot.


 
I remember reading that actually. But I never found the mix online and completely forgot about it. I'll try especially hard to find it now as this is fucking brilliant (I'm actually only just over half way through so I must have only been a third of the way when I made that post).

10/10


----------



## killer b (Aug 1, 2013)

it's on deephousepages. and a load of his other mixes, fill yer boots.

http://www.deephousepage.com/search_results.php?searchString=rahaan


----------



## ska invita (Aug 1, 2013)

Orang Utan said:


> He's brilliant - loved him ever since seeing this clip of him djing in which the sound goes off for a bit, the crowd keep the tune going and then he mixes the tune back into the crowd singing it when the power returns. Cue ecstatic scenes. What a pro!
> Can't believe I bought at ticket for his gig in London, then couldn't be arsed to go.
> Here is the clip:
> 
> And see if you can find his Blue Line mix as it's awesome.



fuck, what a crowd  loving it!
whats the venue?


----------



## Fez909 (Aug 1, 2013)

I'm back, and sober. And I have the link: https://soundcloud.com/platform/rahaan-2-hours-boiler-room-mix


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 2, 2013)

ska invita said:


> fuck, what a crowd  loving it!
> whats the venue?


He's djing at a Bring The Heat party - they are a forum based in Chicago, so somewhere there I guess!


----------



## ska invita (Aug 2, 2013)

Orang Utan said:


> He's djing at a Bring The Heat party - they are a forum based in Chicago, so somewhere there I guess!


a
aah i see - i got confused and thought you had tickets to that night. still, with a crowd like that you cant go wrong <great to see


----------



## Fez909 (Aug 2, 2013)

That video is ace Orang Utan 

This comment on the clip sums up ska invita's thread on the death of dancing:



> First of all..thank you for this gorgeous party moment. was so much fun watching this..
> In the end I´m a bit sad.. In the 90s there were still parties like this, but now these days in Germany everyone seems to feel like a top model!
> People, get real- party- together!


 
It _is_ rare to find places like this now, and I can even remember the last one I went to as it stood out so much: Moodymann @ Cutloose, Manchester 2010. That also had a few instances of the music going off because Moody's tunes were too scratched. And he was getting on the mic and chatting to the crowd, which I usually hate but it worked. It was recorded (audio only, 4hrs):

Part 1 - 
Part 2 - 
Part 3 - seems to have gone down - if you're interested, let me know and I'll upload the full mp3 somewhere.

Cutloose have a Rahaan live set up on Soundcloud as well, but I haven't listened: https://soundcloud.com/cutloose-manchester/rahaan-live-at-cutloose


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 2, 2013)

ska invita said:


> a
> aah i see - i got confused and thought you had tickets to that night. still, with a crowd like that you cant go wrong <great to see


The night I nearly went to is called Thunder and is run by some proper house heads. One of them used to DJ at Bloodsugar with Weatherall. They are usually based at The Waiting Room in Stokey. I've yet to make it across town as I'm lazy these days, but they have some wicked guests on


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 2, 2013)

There is a story about an early Richie Hawtin party in some dive in Detroit or Windsor in which there was a fire alarm, followed by a powercut. While they waited around outside, the crowd started signing Robert Armani's Fire Alarm

I love that kind of mass spontaneity that just demonstrates the kind of unity (and music knowledge) that is certainly rarely displayed these days


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 2, 2013)

Oh and BTW in case you didn't know, the track in the Rahaan vid is Mach's On and On, which Jesse Saunders turned into the first house track (allegedly)


----------



## Dan U (Aug 2, 2013)

loving this Rahaan boileroom mix, nice one.


----------



## ska invita (Aug 2, 2013)

Fez909 said:


> It _is_ rare to find places like this now, and I can even remember the last one I went to as it stood out so much: Moodymann @ Cutloose, Manchester 2010. That also had a few instances of the music going off because Moody's tunes were too scratched. And he was getting on the mic and chatting to the crowd, which I usually hate but it worked. I


getting me through friday nicely, thanks. moodymann  what a joker! comes across really great -  top tunes all the way - never caught him live yet... on teh to do list


----------



## Fez909 (Aug 2, 2013)

ska invita said:


> getting me through friday nicely, thanks. moodymann  what a joker! comes across really great - top tunes all the way - never caught him live yet... on teh to do list


 
You should definitely do it. And avoid a big venue: it needs to be somewhere intimate. I've only caught him at that Cutloose night which was proper! And twice at festivals he's not turned up


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 3, 2013)

I've heard him at Plastic People and he was awesome, but he was also brilliant at a roller disco I went to in Vauxhall, in which he brought over a team of roller dancers from Detroit who put all us amateurs to shame. He also had a cohort of female bodyguards in the booth with him like he was Colonel Gadaffi. Strange but amazing night!


----------



## Mr_Nice (Aug 3, 2013)

Nicey's Trance July Mix ......

https://soundcloud.com/mr_nice_66/nicks-july-mix

Matt Davey - Neutrino (Radio Edit)
Sunny Lax - To Late (Original Mix)
Andrew Rayel - 550 Senta (Original Mix)
John O' Callaghan - Never Fade Away (Guiseppe Ottaiani Remix) 
Dash Berlin, Emma Hewitt - Waiting feat Emma Hewitt (Dub Mix)
Sneijder & Neal Scarborough - Your Way (Original Mix)
Aly & Fila - We Control the Sunlight (feat Jwayden)
Signum - Healesville Sanctuary (Signum Mix)
Photographer - Airport (Original Mix)


----------



## porno thieving gypsy (Aug 5, 2013)

*Venison on The Bashy Beats Show*







We are delighted to present a guest House mix from Venison for the Bashy Beats Show. Co-founder of forward thinking label Heresy. Venison has already carved a reputable career within electronic music with releases on Exit, Renegade Hardware, Modern Urban Jazz, Nu Directions, Inperspective Records and more. Now, under this new alias, Venison explores the slower tempos within dance music.

Venison told us “Here’s a mix of favorite tunes from the last 10 years. This mix could have gone on for hours so it’s just a slice of the Venison Record box.”

Listen to the mix now here - one for the house heads!


----------



## ska invita (Aug 6, 2013)

porno thieving gypsy said:


> Venison has already carved a reputable career within electronic music with releases on Exit, Renegade Hardware, Modern Urban Jazz, Nu Directions, Inperspective Records and more. Now, under this new alias


what name were the exit/renegade/etc releases under?


----------



## Fez909 (Aug 6, 2013)

Orang Utan said:


> I've heard him at Plastic People and he was awesome, but he was also brilliant at a roller disco I went to in Vauxhall, in which he brought over a team of roller dancers from Detroit who put all us amateurs to shame. He also had a cohort of female bodyguards in the booth with him like he was Colonel Gadaffi. Strange but amazing night!


That roller disco sounds amazing. Was it about the same time as he did the Red Bull Music Academy interview? He has some female bodyguards types on that and it's all a bit crazy. 

Well worth a watch.  The man is clearly bonkers.

http://vimeo.com/m/28718566


----------



## porno thieving gypsy (Aug 6, 2013)

ska invita said:


> what name were the exit/renegade/etc releases under?


 
PM sent


----------



## ska invita (Aug 6, 2013)




----------



## Metal Malcolm (Aug 6, 2013)

ska invita said:


> what name were the exit/renegade/etc releases under?


 
I think i've worked it out, but the one i'm thinking of hasn't released on Renegade...I don't think...


----------



## ska invita (Aug 6, 2013)

Fez909 said:


> Well worth a watch. The man is clearly bonkers.







classic! 
love his scratched up set you posted - clearly blazed all day every day


----------



## Fez909 (Aug 6, 2013)

ska invita said:


> classic!
> love his scratched up set you posted - clearly blazed all day every day


 
Perfect emoticon!


----------



## ska invita (Aug 6, 2013)

great quote at 15.38 about his philosophy and attitude towards the label and music making in general...a man after my own heart 
up to that "it aint what you got, its hooow you do it" bit < thats been sampled on a tune recently!

ETA: the kraftwerk story Lol


----------



## Fez909 (Aug 6, 2013)

ska invita said:


> great quote at 15.38 about his philosophy and attitude towards the label and music making in general...a man after my own heart
> up to that "it aint what you got, its hooow you do it" bit < thats been sampled on a tune recently!
> 
> ETA: the kraftwerk story Lol


I never knew that was were the sample came from! Assume you're talking about Perc here? 

That Manchester mix you listened to was sampled on a tune as well: Oliver $ - Doing Ya Thing 

Just Moodymann taking over a simple house beat and baseline.  S'not bad.


----------



## ska invita (Aug 6, 2013)

Fez909 said:


> I never knew that was were the sample came from! Assume you're talking about Perc here?


i dont know the name of it - can you post what you think it is?


----------



## Fez909 (Aug 6, 2013)

ska invita said:


> i dont know the name of it - can you post what you think it is?


 
Apologies, it's Blawan I'm thinking of!


----------



## ska invita (Aug 6, 2013)

yeah thats the fella! he says it around 14-15mins in on that interview


----------



## Fez909 (Aug 6, 2013)

ska invita said:


> yeah thats the fella! he says it around 14-15mins in on that interview


 
18 minutes, but I didn't mind listening to his "fuck that MPC all night" speech again


----------



## ska invita (Aug 6, 2013)

3hr showcase from Digikiller, the killer US reggae repress crew - dig out all kinds of serious lost gems which they repressed in recent years- recorded on US radio




https://soundcloud.com/dkr-nyc/dkr-showcase-special-on-wxyc


----------



## maya (Aug 8, 2013)




----------



## Numbers (Aug 9, 2013)

ska invita said:


> fuck, what a crowd  loving it!
> whats the venue?


x 2 - great atmosphere.


----------



## Numbers (Aug 9, 2013)

killer b said:


> it's on deephousepages. and a load of his other mixes, fill yer boots.
> 
> http://www.deephousepage.com/search_results.php?searchString=rahaan


My pals think I'm theuthafuckinman when it comes to bringing mixes to the table for days/nights we share.

They are going to love me even more now.

Thanks for this link.


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 11, 2013)

Surgeon ambient mix from Free Rotation festival: 
https://soundcloud.com/dynamic-tens...d.com/dynamic-tension/surgeonfreerotation2013
It was a rare treat to be asked to perform an ambient set at Freerotation 2013 so I decided to present a selection of classic chill-out room favorites alongside newer gems. 
No dreary industrial drones, just colourful, uplifting psychedelia.
It was like entering an alternate reality going through the small door into the Yurt structure which hosted the chill out room at Freerotation with rugs & cushions on the floor and oil lamp projections. 
To hear the sound more clearly I decided to perform my set sat on the floor in front of the speakers instead of behind them as a DJ normally does. Sat in a meditation posture with my spine straight gave me a serene, calm feeling during the whole set. Also, it felt more inclusive to be sat with the audience, facing the same direction to enjoy the music together with them.
Tracklist:
Tracklist-
Steve Hillage - Garden Of Paradise
Panabrite - Index of Gestures
Henry Wolff & Nancy Hennings - Adrift
Terry Riley - Anthem of the Trinity
Location recording - Maui night crickets 21st January 2013
Alice Coltrane - Galaxy Around Oldumare
Mist - Mist House
Oneohtrix Point Never - Format & Journey North
Vangelis - Albedo 0.39
Coil - Are You Shivering?
Emeralds - Genetic
Laurie Anderson - Walking & Falling
Coil - Baby Food
The Irresistible Force - Flying High
Angelo Badalamenti - Into The Night
Coil - Amethyst Deceivers
Outer Space - Memory Bomb
Panabrite - Golden Drape
Location recording - Maui night rain 15th January 2013
Bee Mask - Vaporware
Scott Walker - It's Raining Today
Lloyd Miller - Rain Dance


----------



## Fez909 (Aug 19, 2013)

ska invita - posting here in case anyone else is interested. That Ethiopian jazzy mix I mentioned. Found it online.

gmos - Ethio-Grooves

01 Mulatu Astatke – Maskaram Setaba (1)
02 Menelik Wossenachew with Mulatu & All-Star Band – Fikratchin (1)
03 Mulatu Astatke – Yekerme Sew (1)
04 Mahmoud Ahmed with Dahlac Band – Yalem Baytewarnegn (3)
05 Tesfa Mariam Kidane – Heywete (1)
06 Alemayehu Eshete – Kochen Messasate (2)
07 Bahta Gebre Hiwot – Gizie (2)
08 Ibrahim Mahmoud – Gual Aboy Reda (5)
09 Mulatu Astatke – Hooha (1)
10 Aselefech Ashine And Getenesh Kebret – Meche New (4)
11 Tilahun Gessesse with Mulatu & All-Star Band – Lanchi Biye (1)
12 Girma Beyene – Yebekagnale (2)
13 Mulatu Astatke – Emnete (1)
14 Getatchew Mekuria – Yegenet Muziqa (6)
15 Menelik Wossenachew with Mulatu & All-Star Band – Beluw Bedubaye (1)
16 Alemayehu Eshete with Girma Beyene & All-Star Band – Addis Ababa Bete (2)
17 Tilahun Gessesse – Tchuheten Bitsemu (4)
18 Menelik Wossenachew – Chereka (2)
19 Walias Band – Musika Silt (2)
20 Mahmoud Ahmoud with Dahlac Band – Yefikir Wuha Temu (3)
21 Mulatu Astatke – Tezeta (1)
_Arranged By;(1) Mulatu Astatke;(2) Girma Beyene;(3) Tezera Haile Michael;(4) Teshome Sissay;(5) Ghermaie Solomon;(6) Getatchew Mekuria_

download link and write-up - http://infinitestatemachine.com/2010/11/26/ethiopian-jazz-grooves-mix/


----------



## ska invita (Aug 19, 2013)

Wicked... Mulatu Astatke is about as much as I know about Ethio-jazz, look forward to blasting that

a mate of mine plays sax in a great London ethio-jazz-funk band: The Abyss Quartet <recommend them -


----------



## cozmikbrew (Aug 24, 2013)

Some mixes and live dance sessions,Jammys,rodigan,Stonelove etc https://soundcloud.com/soundtapedotcom


----------



## ska invita (Aug 24, 2013)

brilliant shaka session here: http://www.mixcloud.com/pastafari/j...n-september-1989-unreleasedprivate-recording/
(bookmarking for myself as much as anything )


----------



## The_Reverend_M (Aug 24, 2013)

Fun mix 

*Nicky Blackmarket - Jungle Mix for The Blast*
TRACKLISTING
1- Jonny Osbourne special
2- Jo - R-Type
3- Dancemaster - can u feel it
4- Boogie times tribe - dark stranger origin unkown rmx
5- Congo natty - exodus
6- Zinc - fairfight
7- Jonny l - piper
8- Shimon & Andy c - niteflight
9- L.double featuring bassman - bass ll dark
10- Firefox - buck rogers
11- A zone - callin all the people 
12- Congo natty - badda than them
13- Zinc -174 trek
14- Ray Keith -dark soldier
15- Trend - tune your bass
16- Hype - closer to god
17- Ray Keith - chopper rmx
18- Dj Trace -mutant jazz vip
19- Phantom force -phantom audio
20- Dj die - clear skies
21- Dj Dextroud and rude boy keith - king of the jungle
22- Rude boy monty - jbs
23- Dillinja - all aboard
24- A sides - punks

https://soundcloud.com/theblastakastb/nickybm-junglemix


----------



## Fez909 (Sep 1, 2013)

Some guy I've been chatting to on Slsk has done this mix of the kind of tunes played at Frankfurt's Technoclub from 88-91. It's great, no-nonsense full on techno and Eurobeat and whatever else. Those posting on the Belgian techno thread might be interested in this (@ska invita, @Apathy, @steph, @danski et al?)

Stream

Technoid (Hypersonic Dub) By Technoid
Operation S.B. (Clockmix Part 1) By Noise Control
You Can Run (Mellow Mix) By 3 Times 6
Don't Look At Me (G-Mix) By Blind Vision
Time of War By Metropolis
The Last Night (Spectral Mix) By Konzept
Tekno la droga (v. 2.2) By Negroxsex
Aesthetic By Recall IV
My House Is Your House (Body Mix) By AB's
Hypnautic Beats (Ambient 1990 Mix) By Konzept
Hab keine Angst By Scrot
Disco D (German Wave Mix) By Base Scan
Central Europe (Central Mix) By Master Program
I Feel Good (House Mix) By Base Scan
Bass By Recall IV
Human Transmission (Cybertron Mix 2) By Konzept
The Latest Idea By Indicate
CySex (Gate Edit) By Pornotanz
What Acid? By 20


----------



## danski (Sep 1, 2013)

Fez909 said:


> Some guy I've been chatting to on Slsk has done this mix of the kind of tunes played at Frankfurt's Technoclub from 88-91. It's great, no-nonsense full on techno and Eurobeat and whatever else. Those posting on the Belgian techno thread might be interested in this (@ska invita, @Apathy, @steph, @danski et al?)
> Stream
> 
> Technoid (Hypersonic Dub) By Technoid
> ...


Ooh, ta mister 
Don't recognise any of the tracks so should be interesting


----------



## DJ Squelch (Sep 1, 2013)

That looks good Fez, lots of New Zone records stuff.


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 1, 2013)

Didn't even know there was a Belgian techno thread! I really must pay attention


----------



## bmd (Sep 1, 2013)

Anyone got a link to a good Soca/carnival mix? I've been trawling through Soundcloud but it's taking ages.


----------



## ska invita (Sep 1, 2013)

Orang Utan said:


> Didn't even know there was a Belgian techno thread! I really must pay attention


its a cracker
http://www.urban75.net/forums/threads/belgian-euro-rave-91-for-the-weekend.261744/

New Cyberworks show - Reinforced Records stylee - hip hop soul techno dnb funk weird bits etc

Denz & Biz (Cyberworks) Cyber Show September 2013







1. I Can Be Your Boyfriend - Peven Everett - King Of Hearts
2. Ready To Fly - Ladi6 Feat.Scribe, Tyra Hammond & Parks - Automatic
3. This Is That - T.R.A.C. Feat.Yahzeed Divine - This Is That EP
4. Lincoln Lux - 14KT - Lincoln Lux
5. Popstopper - G & D - The Lighthouse
6. Token Jazz Hour - J Dilla - Lost Tapes Reels + More
7. Rendleshack - Wagon Christ - Tally Ho!
8. Ancestral Data Bank - Ras G & The Afrikan Space Program - Back On The Planet
9. Seven - Thundercat - Apocalypse
10. Airglow Fires - Lone - Airglow Fires
11. You In The Strobe Light - Nu Era - The Third Adam
12. When You Touch We Touch - Omar - The Man
13. Ómi (Fresh Water) - George Duke - Reach for It
14. Colonial Mentality - Fela & Africa 70 - Sorrow, Tears And Blood

Havent heard it yet but always great
http://cyberworks.podomatic.com/


----------



## bmd (Sep 2, 2013)

After looking at the R&S thread I remembered how much I liked Westbam back in the day. Nice mix from him here -

http://www.mixcloud.com/Route12/westbam-live-mayday-dortmund-2013-27-04-2013/


----------



## bmd (Sep 4, 2013)

bmd said:


> After looking at the R&S thread I remembered how much I liked Westbam back in the day. Nice mix from him here -
> 
> http://www.mixcloud.com/Route12/westbam-live-mayday-dortmund-2013-27-04-2013/



After listening to this a bit more I have realised it's shit.


----------



## stethoscope (Sep 7, 2013)

Been spinning this tape again this morning - this set has never left me ever since I heard it on the night. Even if you're not a fan of Bukem and especially his later sound, this one is still worth checking imo.

Bukem (MCs Hooligan/Juiceman) - Club Pure-X (Sept 94) here.






Side A
Higher Sense - Cold Fresh Air (Remix)
PFM - Wash Over Me
The Sentinel - Pulse Of Life
Aquarius - Drift To The Centre
PFM - The Western
Photek - Book Of Changes

Side B
Photek - Book Of Changes (cont)
Roni Size & Die - 11.55 (Gangsta Mix)
The Sentinel - Heavy Vibes
LTJ Bukem - Horizons
Digital - Touch Me
Aquarius - Dolphin Tune


----------



## Dan U (Sep 7, 2013)

Nice one. 

I like the way Ray Keith appears to have the world's longest dj name.


----------



## ska invita (Sep 7, 2013)

steph said:


> Been spinning this tape again this morning - this set has never left me ever since I heard it on the night. Even if you're not a fan of Bukem and especially his later sound, this one is still worth checking imo.


thanks steph, - hadnt heard that photek cut before, good one


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 7, 2013)

This is totally ace
Jam City - Earthly
http://m.soundcloud.com/jam-city/earthly
1.Cocteau Twins - Lorolei (edit)
2.Beek - Ckuntie
3.Suku - Barb Wire Riddim
4.EDMX - Ragga Clash
5.Beek - Higher
6.Jam City - Bird
7.DJ King Tiger-Z - Celebrate (JC edit x MikeQ drums)
8.Dizzee Rascal - Trapped
9.Jam City - Worst Illusion
10.Fiedel x J Holiday - Andreas It's You
11.Helix - Untitled (E Mix)
12.Spooky - Nightcrawler
13.Divoli S'vere - Ckunt Pressure x Pass The Dutch
14.DJ King Tiger-Z - Shake It Fast
15.DJ K Millz - That Ass Fat pt.II (feat DJ Uniique)
16.Neana - Jaw Breaker
17.Jam City - Garlands
18.Frett - Bark
19.Whitney Houston x Danny Weed - It's Not Creeper But It's Ok
20.Rihanna - If It's Lovin That U Want (Spooky Refix / JC edit)
21.Buddah - #WorkHa
22.Sleetmute Nightmute - Night Of The Long Knives


----------



## nogojones (Sep 8, 2013)

I love (and lost) this old tape. Anyone got a mp3 of it?


----------



## magneze (Sep 8, 2013)

Try using offliberty.com.


----------



## cozmikbrew (Sep 9, 2013)

Some cool mixes here https://soundcloud.com/ronan-arvor


----------



## porno thieving gypsy (Sep 13, 2013)

bmd said:


> Anyone got a link to a good Soca/carnival mix? I've been trawling through Soundcloud but it's taking ages.



https://soundcloud.com/theheatwave/carnival-bashment-2013

http://www.mixcloud.com/RichieBlood/tropical-bass/


----------



## The_Reverend_M (Sep 17, 2013)

*Mayer Hawthorne - Soul With A Hole Vol. 1*

24 soul donuts. All 45s. All mixed from the original vinyl.

Tracklist:
1. Donald Jenkins And The Delighters "Music Revolution"
2. Otis Leavill "I Need You"
3. Erroll Gaye And The Imaginations "You Dont Want My Love"
4. Billy Harner "Fool Me"
5. Continental Four "How Can I Pretend"
6. The Tenth Dymentions "My Love For You Is Growing Wild"
7. JJ And G "Thats What I Get (For Loving You)"
8. Brothers Of Soul "A Lifetime"
9. Wes Wells And The Steelers "It Must Be Love"
10. Frankie Karl And The Dreams "Dont Be Afraid (Do As I Say)"
11. Four Mints "Row-Row-Row My Boat"
12. The Dynamic Tints "Be My Lady"
13. Final Decisions "Keep On Walking"
14. Dee Dee Warwick "Its Not Fair"
15. Carl Carlton "Dont Walk Away"
16. Sly, Slick And Wicked "Sho Nuff"
17. Jimmy (Soul) Clark "If I Only Knew Then (What I Know Now)"
18. The Original Breed "The Prophet"
19. The Prime Ministers "I Dont Know No More"
20. Deon Jackson "All On A Sunny Day"
21. The Marvelettes "As Long As I Know Hes Mine"
22. The Admirations "Don't Leave Me"
23. The Toys "Whats Wrong With Me Baby"
24. The Ordells "Sippin A Cup Of Coffee"

https://soundcloud.com/mayerhawthorne/soul-with-a-hole-vol-1


----------



## Fez909 (Sep 17, 2013)

The_Reverend_M said:


> *Mayer Hawthorne - Soul With A Hole Vol. 1*
> 
> 24 soul donuts. All 45s. All mixed from the original vinyl.
> 
> ...



Really enjoyed that, and I'm listening to his other tunes and mixes now. Good stuff. I'd dismissed him as a hipster for teens for some reason but he's really good. Cheers for the heads up.


----------



## nogojones (Sep 17, 2013)

magneze said:


> Try using offliberty.com.


Found it on soulseek


----------



## sherriff rosco (Sep 19, 2013)

If you like Boards of Canada / FSOL etc etc this mix on EE is one of the best. Had it on my phone for weeks now...

Synth Sense

http://electronicexplorations.org/?show=synth-sense

.p.


----------



## The_Reverend_M (Sep 19, 2013)

Fez909 said:


> Really enjoyed that, and I'm listening to his other tunes and mixes now. Good stuff. I'd dismissed him as a hipster for teens for some reason but he's really good. Cheers for the heads up.



No worries - he's got the sound nailed but more in ahomage than a pastiche/raised-eyebrow-irony way


----------



## The_Reverend_M (Sep 19, 2013)

*DJ Hype - Ruff Stuff Volume Five (Part1) [Recorded in 1993]*
*


https://soundcloud.com/fabric/dj-hype-ruff-stuff-volume-five*


----------



## Apathy (Sep 20, 2013)

sherriff rosco said:


> If you like Boards of Canada / FSOL etc etc this mix on EE is one of the best. Had it on my phone for weeks now...
> 
> Synth Sense
> 
> ...



Same here, in fact I was recommending to a mate of mine only last night


----------



## zeedoodles (Sep 26, 2013)

https://soundcloud.com/clandestinomusic/clandestino-016-black-merlin

Stunning mix from Black Merlin, Front 242, Beltram, Peyote and all sorts of gems played as you probably have not heard them before.


----------



## The_Reverend_M (Oct 3, 2013)

Deep Dubstep action...

https://soundcloud.com/mixmag-1/in-session-commodo

Commodo - Floods
Commodo - Straight Reptilian
Smoke DZA - 4 Loko Instrumental
??? - Good Grief
Kode9 - Uh
Champion - Bowser's Castle
Commodo - Wish
Flying Lotus - DMT Song (Feat. Thundercat)
Commodo vs Lurka - Capisce?
Lurka - Shall I
Headhunter - Technopolis
Goth-Trad - Meteor
Kahn - Over Deh So
Rustie - Tempered
Mala - Harvest
??? - F_ck Mountain
Gantz - Free Focus (Commodo Remix)
Boofy - Since When
Commodo - $pace Cash
Gantz - Exile
Mala - Miracles (Commodo Remix)
Madvillain - Rhinestone Cowboy


----------



## nogojones (Oct 3, 2013)

https://soundcloud.com/heartdrive/h...0mated?in=heartdrive/sets/heartdrive-presents


----------



## Onket (Oct 3, 2013)

'Liked' 3 or 4 sets people have linked to on this page which I am DLing now. Cheers.


----------



## Onket (Oct 3, 2013)

DJ Squelch post: 11918344 said:
			
		

> A few sets from Julian Liberator's December 2012 Battlestations night on the MS Stubnitz
> all on - https://soundcloud.com/julian-liberator
> 
> Julian liberator vs Chris Liberator - https://soundcloud.com/julian-liberator/julian-liberator-vs-chris
> ...



I think my phone is nearly full now!


----------



## Onket (Oct 3, 2013)

ska invita said:


> dj food 89 hiphop mix - my favourite hip hop year!!!
> 
> http://soundcloud.com/strictly/88-was-great-but-89-is-mine
> 
> ...



And that one!


----------



## The_Reverend_M (Oct 5, 2013)

nogojones said:


> https://soundcloud.com/heartdrive/heart-drive-presents-aut0mated?in=heartdrive/sets/heartdrive-presents



I think we need to let peeps know EXACTLY what this is - dBridge and one-half of Instra:Mental's new project 'Heart Drive' - deep, left-field DnB for the headphones 

For fans of the Drive OST and Boards of Canada 

Tracklist:
1] dBridge - Splice
2] Heart Drive - Sindicate
3] Kid Drama - In Mind
4] Heart Drive - Empathy Reboot
5] Heart Drive - Format Affection
6] dBridge - Lost Signal (interlude)
7] Heart Drive - Aut0mated L0ve
8] dBridge - Module Eight
9] Heart Drive - Vent
10] Kid Drama - What Do You See
11] dBridge - Avery Glitch
12] Kid Drama - Retract (f/ Hands Like Crime)
13] dBridge - Metrodrone
14] Heart Drive - When Droids Cry
15] Twisted Tokyo (Outro)


----------



## The_Reverend_M (Oct 5, 2013)

Junglists rejoice! Miss Pink FINALLY has a soundcloud! 

[url]https://soundcloud.com/user5144105/lu-fri[/URL]

(recorded live at London Underground, Glastonbury 2013)


----------



## nogojones (Oct 5, 2013)

The_Reverend_M said:


> I think we need to let peeps know EXACTLY what this is - dBridge and one-half of Instra:Mental's new project 'Heart Drive' - deep, left-field DnB for the headphones
> 
> For fans of the Drive OST and Boards of Canada
> 
> ...




I'm a lazy fek


----------



## Onket (Oct 5, 2013)

Link doesn't work for me.  

The_Reverend_M


----------



## The_Reverend_M (Oct 5, 2013)

Onket said:


> Link doesn't work for me.
> 
> The_Reverend_M



Try this one: https://soundcloud.com/user5144105/lu-fri


----------



## Onket (Oct 5, 2013)

The_Reverend_M said:


> Try this one: https://soundcloud.com/user5144105/lu-fri



Straight into a mix. Cheers.


----------



## stethoscope (Oct 6, 2013)

Only just stumbled upon this old Zed Bias mix for DJ Mag over on soundcloud (1998-2000).

Nice to re-hear his stuff from around that era when he was only just coming into the garage scene. And also to hear the original dub for Neighbourhood (there's a good story attached to that)


----------



## ska invita (Oct 8, 2013)

steph said:


> Only just stumbled upon this old Zed Bias mix for DJ Mag over on soundcloud (1998-2000).
> 
> Nice to re-hear his stuff from around that era when he was only just coming into the garage scene. And also to hear the original dub for Neighbourhood (there's a good story attached to that)


nice 1 steph, dont really know much of his material so good to hear

...come on then steph, whats the Neighbourhood story!


----------



## stethoscope (Oct 8, 2013)

ska invita said:


> ...come on then steph, whats the Neighbourhood story!



Well, if you're wondering who Glenn Woods is namechecked on that early dub - he was(is) a DJ that used to play at garage nights in MK bitd. He also used to sell garage tunes, tape packs and tickets iirc out of the backroom of a mainly second hand record shop. He pops up in the video (on the decks at 1:40 and 2:14) 

Neighbourhood was put together in a couple of hours originally just as an outro/final tune for Glenn Woods to drop before the big name guest DJs would play their sets on the night (people like Tuff Jam, etc). However, the tune used to absolutely raise the roof so they realised there was something special in the making! Rest is history, etc 

Big up Glenn whatever you're upto these days!


----------



## ska invita (Oct 8, 2013)

really is a sweet mix  got a lot more US feel to it


----------



## The_Reverend_M (Oct 11, 2013)

*No Skool Like The Old Skool: Marc Mac*

"All tracks are from 1992-1995."

https://soundcloud.com/thump/marc-mac-reinforced


----------



## audiotech (Oct 11, 2013)

Hard-Core Punk:

http://audiotech.podomatic.com/entry/2013-08-22T01_13_34-07_00


----------



## ska invita (Oct 16, 2013)

Absolutely top notch Bukem 1995 session - might be the best Bukem set ive ever heard - height of his powers
LTJ Bukem – Chrome x Back in the Day Live 1995
http://www.mixcloud.com/LTJBukem/ltj-bukem-chrome-x-back-in-the-day-live-1995/
 

A1) PFM - The Mystics (Dubplate Mix) [Unreleased]
A2) Q Project - The Instrumental [Looking Good]
A3) Oblivion - Sands Of Time [Streetbeats]
A4) X-Files - Intensity [Basement]
A5?
A6) LTJ Bukem - Horizon [Looking Good]
B1) LTJ Bukem - Horizon [Looking Good]
B2) Studio Pressure - Relics (Digital's Natural Mystic Mix) [Certificate 18]
B3) Ils & Solo - In The Area (Dubplate Mix) [Unreleased]
B4) Aquarius & Tayla - Soul Searching [Good Looking]
B5) PFM - One & Only [Looking Good]
B6) The Sentinel - Awakening [Basement]
B7) Apollo Two - Atlantis (I Need You) (LTJ Bukem Remix) [Good Looking]

Another nice set from 2004 here - still doing it i think http://www.mixcloud.com/LTJBukem/ltj-bukem-switch-studio-brussel-x-progression-sessions-live-2004/


----------



## Apathy (Oct 19, 2013)

my mate, shes mint... old school electro.....
http://soundcloud.com/dj-kershy/dreamgirl-telectro


----------



## The_Reverend_M (Oct 21, 2013)

*DJ Format Exclusive Mix for Flea Market Funk:*

1. Frankensteez – Mister Jason Has A Posse (DJ Format’s A-Z of Classic Breaks Remix)
2. DJ Format & Phill Most Chill – Diggin’ For A Livin’
3. The Legion – Automatic Systematic
4. J-Zone (feat. Breeze Brewin) – The Fox Hunt
5. Soundsci – The Ultimate (Original mix AND Ultimate Breaks & Beats mix)
6. Anteek Recipes – Leave It At That
7. Kista (feat. Sumkid) – Grandmaster Majere
8. The Funk League (feat. Gift Of Gab & Abdominal) – MC3
9. DJ Format & Phill Most Chill – Take A Stand
10. Eddie Warner – Impatience
11. W. Brunke – E. Colitron Alpha
12. Shawn Lee – Galactica

Here: http://www.divshare.com/download/24660829-54b


----------



## The_Reverend_M (Oct 21, 2013)

*Machinedrum - Resident Advisor Mix*

*Tracklist*
Machinedrum - Rise N Fall
Machinedrum - The Palace
Machinedrum - Show Ur Love
Future Sound of London - Ill Flower (Machinedrum Remix)
Machinedrum - Knowfuture
Skeptical - Eyes Down
Om Unit - Deep Sea Pyramid
System - Sound Man
Tek 9 - Spring
Rob & Goldie - Shadow
Dwarde - Algid
Tessela - Hackney Parrot (Sam Binga Crackney Parrot Refix)
Ital Tek - BB
Jon Convex - With You (Kid Drama's Autonomic Mix) 
Instra:mental & dBridge - White Snares
Naibu - Just Like You (Fracture's Astrophonica Remix)
AMIT - Human Warfare (Machinedrum Remix) 
FIS - Love Drama Stress (Machinedrum Edit) 
Machinedrum - Overtime

Grab it here: http://www.residentadvisor.net/podcast-episode.aspx?id=386


----------



## hipipol (Oct 23, 2013)

Like Offshore's still in the house, cheesier but he was capable........
https://soundcloud.com/djdeekline/deekline-ed-solo-hotcakes

Oh yeah its a sort jungly breaks bollocks, good laff for a wed night mind..........

Actually pretty mch all breaks but its got Ragga Twins - soft spot there eh?
Gwan Brizzle vibes!!!!!


----------



## ska invita (Oct 23, 2013)

does the world need another jungle hits mix? yes, turns out it does!

Total Science crowd pleasing all the way

23 Oct 2013
*Total Science Old Skool Jungle Mix*

Posted in Studio & Live Sets By Law On October 23, 2013
Facebook 13Twitter 0Google+ 0  Buffer 0Email --Email to a friend*13*SHARES


The great Total Science have dusted off their record collection and dug out some big classics for their Soundcloud account.
Spinback and Quiff go way back to before the hardcore days when they met in the late 80s. It wasn’t long before Quiff AKA Q-Project jumped into the studio to release his debut EP entitled “Freestyle Fanatic” in 1992, which went on to be hugely collectable.
The duo come into their own the year later, when along with DJ Gwange, they set up Legend Recordings. A label that birthed a deep and dark drum & bass sound amongst the piano frenzied hardcore tracks of the time. One of the first releases was none other than the original mix of Champion Sound – one of the original drum & bass blueprint tracks.
Gwange suddenly left the label in 1994 and Legend disbanded. Q-Project and and Spinback when on to create their own label C.I.A. and became hugely prolific producing under the name Total Science. and occasionally ‘Funky Technicians’ for their more musical outings.
The rest is history. They are synonymous with drum & bass and have proven their ability to turn their collective hand to whatever style they like. True Legends, from beginning to end.
Anyway, they turn the clock back here with a mixture of massive jungle anthems, and a few gems to keep the heads interested.


DJ Nut Nut & Pure Science – The Rumble (Boom Shaka Mix) [Production House]
Omni Trio – Renegade Snares (Foul Play Remix) [Moving Shadow]
DJ Solo – Darkage [Production House]
Roni Size & DJ Die – Music Box [Full Cycle]
Cloud 9 – You Got Me Burnin’ Up (Ray Keith & Nookie Remix) [Moving Shadow]
Q Project – Champion Sound (Alliance Mix) [Legend]
DJ Randall – The R [Reinforced]
Boogie Times Tribe – Dark Stranger (Origin Unknown Remix) [Suburban Base]
Trinity – Gangsta (OJ Mix) [Philly Blunt]
Engineers Without Fears – Spiritual Aura [Dee Jay]
Danny Breaks – Droppin’ Science Vol. 1A [Droppin' Science]
Wots My Code – Dubplate [XL8R]
Nookie – Gonna Be Alright (Cloud 9 Remix) [Reinforced]
Doc Scott – Here Come The Drums [Reinforced]
Studio Pressure – Presha III [Certificate 18]
Dub II – Bad Man (Tuffness Mix) [Big City]
Origin Unknown – Valley Of The Shadows [RAM]
DJ Trax – High Time (Nookie Remix) [Moving Shadow]
Jim Polo & Neil Vass – Rolling Energy [Dark Horse]
Renegade – Terrorist [Moving Shadow]
Andy C – Roll On [RAM]
Dillinja & Bert – Lionheart [Lionheart]
Tom & Jerry – Maxi(mun) Style [Tom & Jerry]
D-Livin – Why [D-Livin]
http://drumtrip.co.uk/mixes/total-science-old-skool-jungle-mix/


----------



## The_Reverend_M (Oct 29, 2013)

*Special Request 'xlr8r podcast mix' (2013)*

01 Blocks & Escher "Sagan" (Narratives)
02 Paradox "Hold The Beat" (Paradox)
03 Krust "The Last Day" (Full Cycle)
04 Paradox "Drum Machine" (Paradox)
05 Loxy & Resound, Blocks & Escher "Monsters" (Narratives)
06 Ruffhouse "The Domino Effect" (Ingredients)
07 Paradox "No Consensus" (Paradox)
08 Detail "Green Rain" (Utopia)
09 Paradox "Ambiguity" (Paradox)
10 Alpha Omega "VCF" (Reinforced)
11 Paradox "I Led You" (Paradox)
12 Bizzy B "Strength" (Planet Mu)
13 Ray Keith "Phizical (Moody Mix)" (V)
14 Photek "Trans 7" (Science)
15 Clarity "Fractured" (Exit)
16 J. Majik "Your Sound VIP" (Metalheadz)
17 Alva Noto "unknown" (Raster Noton)


Get it here: http://www.xlr8r.com/podcast/2013/10/special-request

Tis super


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 29, 2013)

Woolford and Mark Pritchard seem to be on a jungle revival tip.
Believe:
http://www.factmag.com/2013/10/28/fact-mix-406-mark-pritchard-part-1/
*
Tracklist:*
01. Public Enemy – Countdown To Armageddon – 1988
02. Hijack – Hold No Hostage – 1988
03. Silver Bullet – 20 Seconds To Comply – 1989
04. Hardnoise – Untitled – 1990
05. Think Tank – Hack One – 1990
06. Success N Effect – Bass Kickin’ Beats – (Lukeedit) – 1989
07. Frankie Bones – Janets Revenge – 1990
08. DJ Mink – Can U Relate – 1989
09. Renegade Soundwave – Phantom – 1989
10. Unique 3 – The Theme – 1989
11. Yage – Coda Coma – 1992
12. Underkut – Both Ends – 1991
13. 4 Hero – Mr Kirks Nightmare – 1990
14. 2 Kilo’s – Mohamed’s Mind – 1990
15. Genaside 2 – Death of The Kamikazee – 1990
16. Pal Joey – Dance Beats – 1990
17. Ital Rockers – Ital’s Anthem (Trebledown-Bassup Mix) – 1990
18. Shut Up And Dance – 18″ Speaker – 1991
19. Meat Beat Manifesto – Radio Babylon – 1990
20. Reel 2 Reel – We Are Ie – 1991
21. Nightmares on Wax – Aftermath – 1990
22. JC001 & Dj D Zire – Favourite Breaks – 1991
23. SL2 – Dj Take Control – 1991
24. Ragga Twins – Spliff Head – 1990
25. Break the Limits – Paranoise – 1991
26. Shut up and Dance – The Green Man – 1991
27. The Last Emperor Soundtrack – Rain – Mark Pritchard Reedit (Excerpt)
28- Satin Storm – Satin Storm 1999 – 1991
29- The House Crew – Keep the Fire Burning – 1991
30- Nicolette – The Dove Song – 1991
31. Masters At Work – Justa Lil Dope – 1991

http://www.factmag.com/2013/10/29/fact-mix-406-mark-pritchard-part-2/

*
Tracklist:*
32. Zero B – Lock up – 1991
33. TronikHouse – Up Tempo – 1992
34. Second Phase – Mentasm – 1991
35. Acen – Close Your Eyes (Xxx mix) – 1992
36. Epitome of Hype – Ladies with a Attitude – 1991
37. 2 Bad Mice – Bomb Scare – 1992
38. 2 Bad Mice – Waremouse – 1992
39. Manix – Special Request – 1991
40. Urban Shakedown Feat Mickey Finn – Some Justice – 1991
41. Liquid is Liquid – Liquid – 1991
42. Jonny L – Hurt you So – 1992
43. Top Buzz – Livin in Darkness – 1992
44. Guy Called Gerald – Anything – 1991
45. Dillinja and Batmix – Tear off yer chest – 1992
46. Noise Factory – Breakage #1 – 1992
47. Guy Called Gerald – 28 Gun Bad Boy – 1991
48. Pseudo 3 – B Line Stepper – 1992
49. D’Livin – Why – 1992
50. Neuromancer – Pennywise – 1992
51. Nebula 2 – Anthema – 1991
52. Egyptian Empire – The Horn Track – 1991
53. Acen – Trip to the moon (Part 3 Kaleidoscopiklimax) – 1992
54. Nasty Habits – Here come the drums -1992
55. Ruffage Crew – Terminator – 1992
56. Spiritual Combat – Rat Trap – 1992


----------



## Onket (Oct 30, 2013)

Hsd trouble with OU's links on my phone (often the way with soundcloud) so went hunting around and found this-

http://www.electronic-battle-weapons.com/ 

Loads of stuff on there.


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 30, 2013)

Could you not find the download link in the little soundcloud applet?


----------



## Onket (Oct 30, 2013)

Orang Utan said:


> Could you not find the download link in the little soundcloud applet?


 
Yes, but it kept failing.


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 30, 2013)

Onket said:


> Yes, but it kept failing.


It wouldn't download? What phone do you have? What app do you use?
I have no issues using an iPhone 4 and the free Downloads app


----------



## Onket (Oct 30, 2013)

I don't really care about this, tbh. My phone often struggles with soundcloud, I found a way round it and have downloaded the mixes. It's not a problem and isn't the point of the thread.

I just wanted to share the electronic battle weapons site I found as there might be some mixes on there that people can enjoy.


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 30, 2013)

I thought you couldn't download them and was trying to help
Won't bother next time!


----------



## Onket (Oct 30, 2013)

Orang Utan said:


> I thought you couldn't download them and was trying to help
> Won't bother next time!


 
Apologies. Didn't mean to cut you down!


----------



## sim667 (Oct 31, 2013)

I might the only urbanite stoked on this, but I've got a total hard on for juke/footwork at the moment, and dream continuum are awesome.



Im currently look to add to my juke collection to mix, its danceable but chilled at the same time, and goes beautifully with more chilled out jungle.


----------



## ska invita (Nov 6, 2013)




----------



## Numbers (Nov 6, 2013)

ska invita said:


>



Perfect timing.  I just so happen to have just had a bifta which is very rare these days, have just cracked a Guinness Foreign Extra which is just as rare, and was wondering what to listen to.

Iri


----------



## ska invita (Nov 6, 2013)

not a massive fan of these endless namecheck dubplate mixes, but this is one of the best ive heard
cheers numbers


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 6, 2013)

sim667 said:


> I might the only urbanite stoked on this, but I've got a total hard on for juke/footwork at the moment, and dream continuum are awesome.
> 
> 
> 
> Im currently look to add to my juke collection to mix, its danceable but chilled at the same time, and goes beautifully with more chilled out jungle.



I saw Rashad and Spinn recently. Didn't really get it til I heard it play out in a truck trailer at the back of a pizza place in Deptford recently. I thought it was just too fast and annoying. But I ended up dancing, sober as a judge, on a school night. 
They seem to be sneaking a few cheeky 303 lines in to some tracks, which is a welcome addition to the footwork blueprint.


----------



## braindancer (Nov 7, 2013)

Currently half-way through this beast of a moving shadow mix: https://soundcloud.com/#markslavindj/moving-shadow-mammoth-mix-part-1

It's rocking my world.....

1. 00:00 Omni Trio - Rollin Heights (SHADOW 44)
2. 06:46 Flytronix - Rare Tear pt. 2 (SHADOW 72R)
3. 12:45 Aquasky - Cosmic Glue (SHADOW 87)
4. 17:03 Dead Calm - New Format Jazz (SHADOW 79)
5. 20:52 Hoax - Pipe Dreams (SHADOW 88)
6. 27:34 Omni Trio - Soul Promenade (Nookie remix) (SHADOW 51R)
7. 32:47 JMJ & Richie - Hall Of Mirrors (Omni Trio Mirror Image remix) (SHADOW 35R)
8. 37:10 DJ Pulse & Alex Reece - Kudos (SHADOW 201-6)
9. 41:21 Dom & Roland - Dynamics (SHADOW 81)
10. 46:08 Higher Sense - Metallic FX (SHADOW 70)
11. 49:45 Blame - Heritage (SHADOW 90)
12. 54:55 Omni Trio - Living For The Future (SHADOW 51)
13. 59:19 Higher Sense - Bizarre (Desired State remix) (SHADOW 63R)
14. 63:30 After Dark - Reincarnation (SHADOW 201-3)
15. 67:43 Renegade - Something I Feel (2 Bad Mice Feel Something mix) (SHADOW 45R)
16. 71:44 EZ Rollers - Rolled Into 1 (Photek remix) (ASHADOW 5)
17. 76:24 DJ Pulse - Voyager (SHADOW 66)
18. 81:12 Rufige Kru - Fury (SHADOW 201-1)
19. 86:12 Foul Play - Open Your Mind (SHADOW 29)
20. 90:12 EZ Rollers - Believe (Foul Play remix) (SHADOW 48R)
21. 94:37 Oaysis - Outcry (SHADOW 201-5)
22. 99:00 Omni Trio - Thru The Vibe (Bongo mix) (SHADOW 44)
23. 104:14 JMJ & Richie - Hall Of Mirrors (SHADOW 35)
24. 111:14 Pulse & Tango - Let The Hustlers Play (SHADOW 69)
25. 115:31 Dave Wallace - State Of Mind (SHADOW 71R)
26. 119:20 Deep Blue & Blame - Transitions (SHADOW 93)
27. 123:02 Mastermind - The Essence (SHADOW 95)
28. 127:27 Foul Play - Karma pt. 2 (SHADOW 86)
29. 131:15 Higher Sense - Cold Fresh Air (SHADOW 55)
30. 135:39 Omni Trio - Renegade Snares (Foul Play remix) (SHADOW 36R)
31. 137:40 The Alliance - Integration (SHADOW 201-5)
32. 144:39 Dead Calm - State Of Grace (SHADOW 96)
33. 149:14 Aquasky - Tranquility (SHADOW 76)
34. 154:01 Cloud Nine - Teach Me To Fly (SHADOW 56R)
35. 158:12 DJ Pulse - Let You In (SHADOW 66)
36. 163:22 Dead Calm - Urban Style (DJ Pulse remix) (SHADOW 62R)
37. 168:39 Omni Trio - Who Are You? (SHADOW 73)
38. 171:58 Flytronix - Ready Ta Flo (Dom & Roland remix) (SHADOW 72R)
39. 175:33 JMJ & Richie - In Too Deep (SHADOW 84)
40. 180:19 Cloud Nine - Jazzmin (Tango remix) (SHADOW 56R)
41. 183:53 Mastermind - The Morning After (SHADOW 95R)
42. 187:28 Foul Play - Vice (SHADOW 86)
43. 191:27 Higher Sense - Lock Up (SHADOW 70)
44. 195:14 Dom & Roland - The Planets (SHADOW 81)
45. 198:25 Blame - Retrospect (SHADOW 90)
46. 201:41 Aquasky - Nylon Roadster (SHADOW 87)
47. 207:14 Essence Of Aura - So This Is Love (SHADOW 61)
48. 211:55 2 Bad Mice - Shooby Corner (SHADOW 201-3)
49. 216:12 Omni Trio - Together VIP (SHADOW 73)
50. 219:14 Renegade - Terrorist (Grooverider remix) (SHADOW 45R)
51. 222:36 Omni Trio - Trippin On Broken Beats VIP (SHADOW 106)
52. 225:10 Aquasky - Cosmic Glue (Total Science remix) (SHADOW 87R)
53. 227:57 Deep Blue - Staircase (SHADOW 201-6)
54. 233:53 Aquasky - Nylon Roadster (Aqua Sky remix) (SHADOW 87R)


----------



## stuff_it (Nov 7, 2013)

braindancer said:


> Currently half-way through this beast of a moving shadow mix: https://soundcloud.com/#markslavindj/moving-shadow-mammoth-mix-part-1
> 
> It's rocking my world.....
> 
> ...


Perhaps this link works better? https://soundcloud.com/markslavindj/sets/moving-shadow-mammoth-mixes


----------



## stuff_it (Nov 7, 2013)

Radio Frontline have recently posted this month's offerings on Mixcloud...

http://www.mixcloud.com/RadioFrontline/02112013-rf-n-flow/

http://www.mixcloud.com/RadioFrontline/


----------



## Numbers (Nov 7, 2013)

ska invita said:


> not a massive fan of these endless namecheck dubplate mixes, but this is one of the best ive heard
> cheers numbers


Didn't really like it to be honest mate, I stopped it after about 10 minutes and went to your blog and listened to a cpl of mixes.  I have your blog on my fav bar


----------



## ska invita (Nov 7, 2013)

Numbers said:


> Didn't really like it to be honest mate, I stopped it after about 10 minutes and went to your blog and listened to a cpl of mixes.  I have your blog on my fav bar


well im honoured!! i know why u didnt like it -  that kind of dubplate thing bores me too - but for one of those it was a good one.
will be doing more mixes in 2014 - mixer is broken this year - need to get it fixed


----------



## Numbers (Nov 7, 2013)

Mate, not only do I have it as a fav', I've also downloaded loads of them and, I hope you don't mind, burned to CD and given as BBQ gifts for pals, I've heard the Rainford Rules selections at at least 4 different venues.  I've also given them your web address.  

To say I owe you, and ringo, and nanker, and placid, and loads of others a few pints is understatement of the ever.


----------



## stuff_it (Nov 7, 2013)

Hiphop and oldskool hardcore.... http://www.mixcloud.com/Simon_Under...n-underground-on-origin-uk-1st-november-2013/


----------



## braindancer (Nov 7, 2013)

stuff_it said:


> Perhaps this link works better? https://soundcloud.com/markslavindj/sets/moving-shadow-mammoth-mixes



Thanks!


----------



## ska invita (Nov 9, 2013)

mick upsetter.net sleeper has done an On U Adrian Sherwood mix - i know a lot of people are really into that here

Quante Jubila - Prince Far I
Cuss Cuss - Dub Syndicate
Push Push - Lee Perry
False Leader - Gary Clail (with Big Youth)
Autobiography - Singers & Players (with Mikey Dread)
Pressurized - Dr. Pablo & Dub Syndicate
Two From Alpha - Headley Bennett
Strange Cargo - Ghetto Priest
Japanese Record - Dub Syndicate
Woodpecker Sound - Jah Woosh
To Be Free - Singers & Players
African Space - Creation Rebel
Wise Blood - Primal Scream
http://upsetter.net/podcast/


----------



## The_Reverend_M (Nov 15, 2013)

dBridge approved American DnB DJ - sounds like all UK tunes to me though 

_"Still Expanding" is a cassette mix recorded the fall of '98_

https://soundcloud.com/djlenore/still-expanding-1998-sidea - techy

https://soundcloud.com/djlenore/still-expanding-1998-sideb - neurofunk n techy


----------



## chasbo zelena (Nov 18, 2013)

https://soundcloud.com/archnemesismusic/full-vibefest-mix


----------



## Fez909 (Nov 19, 2013)

*AUMcast 009 - BINNY*

*https://soundcloud.com/aumcast/aumcast-009-binny*

01 Floorplan - Baby Baby
02 Scorp - Energetix
03 GM Cole - Omars
04 Chancellor - Gettin' Funked Up!
05 Mark Broom - Upside Down
06 Age - The Return
07 Dave Clarke - Gonk
08 Jack Tronic - The Hustler (Planetary Assault Systems Remix)
09 Joey Beltram - Instant
10 Mike Huckaby - The Tresor Track
11 Robert Hood - Chase
12 Sleeparchive - 04:22
13 Jeroen - Crawl
14 Population One - Escape
15 Truncate - Modify
16 Robert Hood - The Pace
17 Oliver Ho - The Dreamer
18 Binny - Future Echo
19 Regis - Speak To Me
20 Julien & Gonzague - Climax
21 Jeff Mills - i9
22 Jeff Mills - Mosainga
23 Regis - Execution Ground
24 Dualit - Proteus
25 Chancellor - 600
26 Surgeon Meets Outline - Golden Age
27 Pacou - Fuel
28 Joey Beltram - Flash Cube
29 Jeroen - The Future Is Ours
30 Binny - No Surrender
31 Regis - Ital
32 Suburban Knight - The Art of Stalking


----------



## stuff_it (Nov 21, 2013)

https://x.mixcloud.com/Mr_Scruff/mr-scruff-1992-hip-hop-mixtape/

Early 90's Hip Hop


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Nov 21, 2013)

These History of Source Direct mixes are


----------



## ska invita (Nov 21, 2013)

Fozzie Bear said:


> These History of Source Direct mixes are


this is a must watch 
(+ Photek at the start there)

Source Direct, musical geniuses


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Nov 21, 2013)

ska invita said:


> this is a must watch
> (+ Photek at the start there)
> 
> Source Direct, musical geniuses



Oh that is AMAZING. I'm from St Albans, and have been chuckling about Source Direct going to the public school and being all jungle and shit since I first heard about them. 

Prancehall did a great juxtaposition blog post of Photek in that vid and one from this century where his accent has completely changed...

But, amazing tunes.


----------



## ska invita (Nov 22, 2013)

I didnt know that! I know Sainty is a rich commuter town, and i did wonder where they got those cars from (it wasnt from selling 12s).

The rave scene went way beyond class though, one of the 'profound' things about it was that it was a genuine miss-mash of everyone from every possible class (and ethnicity and even age) background... i had an interesting chat with an old punk about that once, who sneared at the hedonism and implied capitalism of the rave scene...i think the inclusiveness of it, mixed with a lot of illegality, made for something just as interesting as punk-politics...  the two scenes make an interesting political couple.

I think in the early days, say 88-91, it was kind of polarised thing, with working class and posher types coming together in a drug unity, then in 92 the great unwashed mass-mundane-middle classes stormed in too, which took the sheen off for some of the snobbier elements perhaps!

I dont think the background of SD is that exceptional - buying records/music gear wasnt cheap, especially if you consider how much of a youth scene it was, and the couple of dj mates i had both had money from family to afford it...thats what made pirate radio so essential: it was free and had the best tunes! I also think thats what makes the secondhand market so buoyant now - made up of a lot of old ravers who couldnt afford the tunes then, but can maybe afford them 20 years later.

The fact SD went to public school doesn't make them any less jungle in my book - it was very much a 'it aint where youre from its where youre at' moment, and there was a real sense there for a while that people were leaving behind their backgrounds and history full stop for a new age <definitely comparable in some ways to some of the hippy movement stuff, though maybe more grounded in working class culture.

On the subject of inclusivity, I think the one big failure on the scene has been gender/sexuality, where for a variety of reasons things weren't as widely enlightened as they shouldve been.


----------



## ska invita (Nov 22, 2013)

Just checked out the prancehall thing you mentioned
http://prancehall.blogspot.co.uk/2008/02/great-circle-of-theft.html
i dont know, it doesnt sound that different to me...when you're young, part of a culture, stoned continuously and so on, you inevitably talk a little bit differently...i know ive tried to make more of an effort in the way i speak, and as you get older, maybe wiser and soberer that has an effect too. Its not as if he's reverted back to some-kind of received pronunciation....deserves a bly...guvnor


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Nov 22, 2013)

ska invita yeah I agree, really, that the tunes trump everything. It still amuses me, but not in a scathing way... usually. Just got the SD album on ebay for 3 quid so will hopefully give that a go this weekend!


----------



## butcher (Nov 23, 2013)

This is my mate Dave, fantastic ripped up Faith No More Electro squelches and sweet vocals along with hoovers and melodic interludes:

http://www.mixcloud.com/dklatto/never-free/

Epic BootlegBy Utah Saints V Faith No More 1
Go (Original Mix)By Cryptex 2
Through the looking glassBy Access Denied 3
Stop The Rain (Original Mix)By Rocket Pimp 4
Touch Press (Original Mix)By BOXINBOX 5
ErrorBy Cryptex 6
Tiger80 (Club Rework)By Kim Avey 7
Complex Drop-Original MixBy Hot shit 8
ScorpionBy The Frederik 9
Crazy Bitch (Original Mix)By Myshell 10
Yours Tonight (Original Mix)By Acetronik & Sue Cho 11
Just One Night (Original Mix)By Joop Featuring Tiffany Johnston 12
Talking To Myself (Maison & Dragen Remix)By TyDi feat. DJ Rap 13
BREATHE (PROG MIX)By John O'Callaghan And Full Tilt Feat. Karen Kelly 14
The Hurt-Original MixBy DJ Echa 15


----------



## stuff_it (Nov 27, 2013)

28 hours of early 90s hardcore... 

https://soundcloud.com/djnickyallen/sets/back-to-92-dj-mixs


----------



## porno thieving gypsy (Nov 29, 2013)

*Chris Inperspective on The Bashy Beats Show *






Chris recently joined us for a mammoth guest mix live on The Bashy Beats Show and hosted by MC Six. Having recently played an old school set at the mighty Rupture DnB night he reached for some of the classics he didn’t get to that night. Working his way through some of his GLR, LGR, 720, Nexus, Acendant Grooves collection... Its a great mix,enjoy!

http://www.mixcloud.com/TheBashyBeatsShow/chris-inperspective-on-the-bashy-beats-show/


----------



## The_Reverend_M (Nov 29, 2013)

new one from *Quest *

Quest 'The Feeling'
L-wiz 'Straightjacket'
Kromestar 'R2D6'
Quest 'Belly Of The Beast'
Gantz 'Spry Sinister'
Joker 'Head Top'
Dizzee Rascal 'Brand New Day'
Quest 'Visitors'
Mala '2 Much Chat'
Mizz Beats and jay retro 'Level 0'
L-wiz 'Move To Mars' (VIP)
????? 'Purple City' (remix)
Silkie 'Limits'
L-wiz- 'Maste Ladda'
Quest 'Dubfoot'
Om Unit 'The Silence'
Sepia 'Yesterday'
Joker 'Deserted Island'
Quest 'Somewhere'
Quest 'The Oceans Of Time'
Quest 'Departure Lounge'

Download link on page: http://www.mixmag.net/music/in-session/in-session-quest


----------



## porno thieving gypsy (Dec 7, 2013)

porno thieving gypsy said:


> *Chris Inperspective on The Bashy Beats Show*



Download link here: https://soundcloud.com/chrisinperspective/chris-inperspective-on-the


----------



## chasbo zelena (Dec 8, 2013)

https://soundcloud.com/pathurley/spiriakos-feat-steen-makarov


----------



## zeedoodles (Dec 13, 2013)

New Mix from Mr Craig Bratley.

This is exactly where it is at for me musically speaking at the moment.

https://soundcloud.com/optiononemusic/008-optionone-podcast-craig


----------



## killer b (Dec 17, 2013)

couple of mixes by the black dog & regis just up. looking good!

http://www.theblackdogma.com/tbd/20...78-86-compiled-by-the-black-dog-regis-part-1/

1. Depeche Mode – Oberkorn 
2. Xerox Girls – Erase Me 
3. Human League – The Dignity Of Labour: Part 1 
4. Soft Cell – Metro Mr. X 
5. Naked Lunch – Slipping Again 
6. Robert Rental & Thomas Leer – Day Breaks, Night Heals 
7. Clock Dva – 4 Hours 
8. Blancmange – Running Thin 
9. Patrik Fitzgerald – One Little Soldier 
10. They Must Be Russians – Nagasaki’s Children 
11. Chris & Cosey – Walking Through Heaven 
12. Hula – Poison 
13. Portion Control – Havoc Man 
14. New Order – Temptation Of Evil Dust 
15. Nitzer Ebb – Warsaw Ghetto 
16. Final Program – Protect & Survive 
17. The The – Cold Spell Ahead 
18. Cabaret Voltaire – Why Kill Time (When You Can Kill Yourself) 
19. Vice Versa – Stilyagi 
20. Duet Emmo – Heart Of Hearts (Or So It Seems)

http://www.theblackdogma.com/tbd/20...4-compiled-by-the-black-dog-regis-part-two-2/

Virgin Prunes – Sweethome Under White Clouds – 1982 
Associates – White Car In Germany – 1981 
Human League – Marianne – 1980 
Alex Fergusson ( featuring Daniel Miller ) – Stay WIth Me Tonight – 1980 
Dave Ball – Sincerity – 1983 
Crawling Chaos – Sex Machine – 1980 
Ultravox – Hiroshima Mon Amour – 1977 
Thoma Leer – Private Plane – 1978 
The Wolfgang Press – Prostitute – 1983 
Dorothy – I Confess – 1980 
Fad Gadget – Coitus Interruptus – 1981 
B Movie – Remembrance Day – 1981 
Vision – Lucifer’s Friend – 1982 
The Chameleons – Don’t Fall – 1983 
Felt – My Face Is One Fire – 1982 
UK Decay – Disco Romance – 1980 
Sex Gang Children – Into The Abyss – 1982 
1919 – The Scream – 1983 
Play Dead – Walk Away – 1984 
Josef K – Sorry For Laughing – 1981 
Test Dept. – Pulsations 2 -1983 
Crispy Ambulance – Drug User Drug Pusher – 1983 
Honey Bane – Boring Conversations – 1979 
Adam and The Ants – The Day I Met God – 1979 
Rudimentary Peni – Dead – 1981 
Zounds – Demystification – 1981 
Poision Girls – Persons Unknown – 1980 
David J & Rene Halkett – Nothing – 1981


----------



## ska invita (Dec 18, 2013)

porno thieving gypsy said:


> Download link here: https://soundcloud.com/chrisinperspective/chris-inperspective-on-the


some deep selections in there 
no chance of a tracklist is there


----------



## stuff_it (Dec 18, 2013)

Another Radio Frontline weekend this weekend, and every show available on Mixcloud as well with download link. 

http://radiofrontline.net/home.html

https://x.mixcloud.com/RadioFrontline/


----------



## porno thieving gypsy (Dec 19, 2013)

ska invita said:


> some deep selections in there
> no chance of a tracklist is there



I'll ask him


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Dec 21, 2013)

http://www.bangthebore.org/archives/5381

*A Voodoo Christmas in Hialeah*

A lovely festive mix from my mate Stephen Grasso. Jazz/reggae/blues on a xmas tip.


----------



## Numbers (Dec 21, 2013)

Deck The Halls with an Ounce of Highgrade

http://www.mixcloud.com/CalumMacdonald/deck-the-halls-with-an-ounce-of-high-grade/


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 22, 2013)

Excellent DJ Rahaan mix here:
http://www.sixaxle.com/2013/12/six-...ewed-lumberjacks-in-hell-dopeness-galore.html
Fez909 ska invita


----------



## killer b (Dec 22, 2013)

i was just listening to rahaan. cheers.


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 22, 2013)

I shoulda tagged you too!


----------



## porno thieving gypsy (Dec 22, 2013)

An excellent proto jungle mix - think Special Request & Tessela type tunage. Much better than I'm making it sound!
https://soundcloud.com/smutlee/ruff-n-ready-2013


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 22, 2013)

porno thieving gypsy said:


> An excellent proto jungle mix - think Special Request & Tessela type tunage. Much better than I'm making it sound!
> https://soundcloud.com/smutlee/ruff-n-ready-2013


Surely it's retro jungle, not proto jungle.
Stuff like bug in the bassbin and we are e were proto jungle tunes.


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 22, 2013)

Anyway, here's recording of a show on ace Chicago radio station WBMX from the mid 80s. I guess it's proto house! 
http://www.self-titledmag.com/2013/...a-rare-1984-radio-mix-of-chicago-dance-music/


----------



## porno thieving gypsy (Dec 22, 2013)

Orang Utan said:


> Surely it's retro jungle, not proto jungle.
> Stuff like bug in the bassbin and we are e were proto jungle tunes.



Good point. Perhaps its future jungle? Who knows. Its bloody good though  

This is how he describes it "This is a mix of current tunes that reminded me of the old days of jungle, wether its the baselines, the drum breaks, the synths or just the vibe, without me going into drum & bass tempo."


----------



## danski (Dec 27, 2013)

porno thieving gypsy said:


> An excellent proto jungle mix - think Special Request & Tessela type tunage. Much better than I'm making it sound!
> https://soundcloud.com/smutlee/ruff-n-ready-2013


This is really good. Cheers


----------



## The_Reverend_M (Dec 27, 2013)

porno thieving gypsy said:


> Good point. Perhaps its future jungle? Who knows. Its bloody good though
> 
> This is how he describes it "This is a mix of current tunes that reminded me of the old days of jungle, wether its the baselines, the drum breaks, the synths or just the vibe, without me going into drum & bass tempo."



If what I heard at Exit Record's night last week is owt to go by, expect a LOT more of this kinda sound in 2014


----------



## ska invita (Dec 27, 2013)

The_Reverend_M said:


> If what I heard at Exit Record's night last week is owt to go by, expect a LOT more of this kinda sound in 2014


what bpms were playing at exit? were there DnB Djs turning back to 145bpm or whatever most of the nu-proto-jungle tracks are?


----------



## The_Reverend_M (Dec 28, 2013)

ska invita said:


> what bpms were playing at exit? were there DnB Djs turning back to 145bpm or whatever most of the nu-proto-jungle tracks are?



Yeah, tempo was up and down like a yoyo! Was quite refreshing to have that kinda variety at a DnB night 

Lots of rave style synth stabs and amens too.


----------



## The_Reverend_M (Dec 28, 2013)

One of the tracks was breaks-meets-Jungle and sampled most of the lyrics from this: 

...and another track sampled 'Enjoy This Trip' from 'Theme From S-Express'   

...still waiting for dBridge to release the track he played at The Nest earlier this year that samples Hardcastle's 'Nineteen'...!


----------



## ska invita (Dec 28, 2013)

The_Reverend_M said:


> Yeah, tempo was up and down like a yoyo! Was quite refreshing to have that kinda variety at a DnB night
> 
> Lots of rave style synth stabs and amens too.


thats exciting - the scene has been shackled to 176bpm for years, and so far the producers who ive heard who have gone in on the 140+bpm neo-proto-jungle come from that post-dubstep bass music side of things - would be great if the hardcore veterans came back and showed them how its done  Also DnB has become a ghetto, pretty much outside the rest of the bass music spectrum, divided off by BPM.Maybe this will bring them back in a bit.

A lot of the minimal stuff hasnt excited me, likewise modern jump-up dnb, both due to a lack of breakbeats and boredom of two-step. Pulling out the Think and Amen breaks yet again could quickly get a bit tired too... time to go breakbeat hunting i think!


----------



## Numbers (Dec 28, 2013)

Orang Utan said:


> Excellent DJ Rahaan mix here:
> http://www.sixaxle.com/2013/12/six-...ewed-lumberjacks-in-hell-dopeness-galore.html
> Fez909 ska invita


Love this mix OU, cheers.


----------



## Fez909 (Dec 29, 2013)

Orang Utan said:


> Excellent DJ Rahaan mix here:
> http://www.sixaxle.com/2013/12/six-...ewed-lumberjacks-in-hell-dopeness-galore.html
> Fez909 ska invita


Finally got around to listening to this. Great stuff, cheers.

What was the other mix you tagged me in around the same time of this? It was in a christmas-y thread, I think, but I don't know how to go that far back on my alerts.


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 29, 2013)

Dunno! Can't remember, but listen to this epic DJ Trax set:
https://m.soundcloud.com/the-nation/traxx-live-at-kc-drugstore
And this $tinkworks one:
https://m.soundcloud.com/kuri/tinkworx-tinkleton-mix


----------



## Fez909 (Dec 30, 2013)

Mr Thing Boiler Room mix: https://soundcloud.com/platform/mr-thing-boiler-room-mix

It's amazing.


----------



## ska invita (Dec 30, 2013)

Fez909 said:


> Mr Thing = amazing.


 

anorak mix here - pre-Colours Adam F - flying high





http://drumtrip.co.uk/mixes/law-adam-f-early-years-mix/
Law – Adam F: The Early Years Mix

01. Fenturion – Mother Ship – Force Ten
02. Adam F – Light Years – Lucky Spin
03. Adam F – Eclipse – Lucky Spin
04. Adam F & Slipmaster J – Sea Of Destiny (Remix) – Lucky Spin
05. Adam F – Whiplash – Lucky Spin
06. Adam F – Prophet Of God – Deep Jungle
07. Adam F – The Bible – Section 5
08. Adam F – Criminal Active ?- Section 5
09. Adam F – Digital Air – Section 5
10. Adam F – Enchanted – Section 5
11. Adam F – Lighter Style – Section 5
12. DJ Harmony – Let Me In (Adam F Remix) – Moving Shadow
13. Adam F – What Ya Sayin’ – Section 5
14. Adam F – Burning Deep – Section 5


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Dec 30, 2013)

One of the greatest mixes ever, Coldcut's 70 minutes of madness, up on Soundcloud in the extended format that some people might not have heard before: https://soundcloud.com/ninja-tune/solid-steel-radio-show-27-12


----------



## MellySingsDoom (Jan 3, 2014)

90's jungle/techno/breakbeat mixtape that I stumbled upon just now: https://soundcloud.com/cremeorganization/exit-the-light-90s-jungle


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Jan 3, 2014)

My mate Danny did an odd eighties (and eighties influenced) post-punk/synth/dark mix which I really like:





http://www.mixcloud.com/danmatic/the-80s-cower-before-me-and-are-abased/

http://www.mediafire.com/listen/41wutj6whufj708/The 80s Cower Before Me.mp3


----------



## baffled (Jan 8, 2014)

Dunno if this has been posted before, if it has then apologies.

http://m.mixcloud.com/rickywalker167/

Massive archive of rave tapes.


----------



## Numbers (Jan 9, 2014)

baffled said:


> Dunno if this has been posted before, if it has then apologies.
> 
> http://m.mixcloud.com/rickywalker167/
> 
> Massive archive of rave tapes.


Not 1 mix from late 80's


----------



## baffled (Jan 9, 2014)

https://soundcloud.com/slipmatt-1/slipmatt-live-o2-arena-london

Slipmatt's NYE set straight after the prodigy which is packed full of classics, might be a bit obvious some of it but I imagine it went down well with the munted punters.


----------



## ddraig (Jan 9, 2014)

baffled said:


> Dunno if this has been posted before, if it has then apologies.
> 
> http://m.mixcloud.com/rickywalker167/
> 
> Massive archive of rave tapes.


ta 
enjoying this, I was there! 
http://m.mixcloud.com/rickywalker167/cj-bolland-universe-tribal-gathering-30th-april-1993/


----------



## killer b (Jan 9, 2014)

the DJ SS tape from fantazia '92 is ace. proper.


----------



## baffled (Jan 9, 2014)

http://m.mixcloud.com/Dizzyuk/

Another massive archive, there's also some bits from 89 - 91 on there.


----------



## Onket (Jan 9, 2014)

My soundcloud downloader no longer wotks. Any ideas? I'm on a Galaxy SIII.


----------



## manny-p (Jan 12, 2014)

Orang Utan said:


> Excellent DJ Rahaan mix here:
> http://www.sixaxle.com/2013/12/six-...ewed-lumberjacks-in-hell-dopeness-galore.html
> Fez909 ska invita


thanks this is sick.


----------



## moody (Jan 12, 2014)

needed some inspiration, can anyone link me to some slow (110bpm ish) analogue style house, disco edits, mixes.


----------



## Fez909 (Jan 13, 2014)

moody said:


> needed some inspiration, can anyone link me to some slow (110bpm ish) analogue style house, disco edits, mixes.


Sounds like you need The Revenge (there's plenty of mixes on there. Any of them should do you).


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 13, 2014)

You'd probably like any mixes from the Love From Outer Space chaps - look out for mixes from Sean Johnston and Andrew Weatherall


----------



## moody (Jan 13, 2014)

Orang Utan said:


> You'd probably like any mixes from the Love From Outer Space chaps - look out for mixes from Sean Johnston and Andrew Weatherall



I have a lot and have heard a lot of Weatherells mixes, they, like anybodies can be hit an miss. I worked for a while for a PR company that he dealt with.

I will check out your other recommendation, are they on soundcloud?


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 13, 2014)

I dunno - have a look.
Check out: http://testpressing.org/
There's a fuckton of mixes which I think you might like 
Bill Brewster's mixes might be worth seeking out too - I think he did a commercial mix recently of the sort of stuff you mention - the slo mo disco thang


----------



## moody (Jan 13, 2014)

Orang Utan said:


> I dunno - have a look.
> Check out: http://testpressing.org/
> There's a fuckton of mixes which I think you might like
> Bill Brewster's mixes might be worth seeking out too - I think he did a commercial mix recently of the sort of stuff you mention - the slo mo disco thang



I´ve have been listening to Brewsters mixes on Soundcloud too & Boiler room too, I had the pleasure of djing with him once, nothing to report apart from he is very short.

slo mo or chuggers, thats what I am after.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 13, 2014)

Then you probably already know about Mark E and Cottam.
Mark E did a very chuggy FACT mix recently


----------



## moody (Jan 13, 2014)

Orang Utan said:


> Then you probably already know about Mark E and Cottam.
> Mark E did a very chuggy FACT mix recently


fact 415?


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 13, 2014)

Aye, I think so!


----------



## moody (Jan 13, 2014)

maybe not, this one is good tho, will try to find the one you mentioned


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 13, 2014)

The Mark E one is 401


----------



## Onket (Jan 13, 2014)

killer b said:


> the DJ SS tape from fantazia '92 is ace. proper.


Got a link to this by any chance?  ska invita's link from 2011 is dead.


----------



## killer b (Jan 13, 2014)

baffled said:


> Dunno if this has been posted before, if it has then apologies.
> 
> http://m.mixcloud.com/rickywalker167/
> 
> Massive archive of rave tapes.


 In here mate.


----------



## Onket (Jan 13, 2014)

Wow. One or two there!


----------



## Numbers (Jan 14, 2014)

baffled said:


> http://m.mixcloud.com/Dizzyuk/
> 
> Another massive archive, there's also some bits from 89 - 91 on there.


From going to this link I have found plenty of nights I was at, cheers - DJ KIller and MC Chalky White in Astoria in 90 brought me back - that night was the 1st night I seen people dancing to a car alarm after the night was over 

Also, Chalky White was the very first MC I heard at any rave, at Energy in Effingham Junction in 89

I also came across this by following a link on mixcloud - an audio doc on Stevie Hyper D which is a real treat of a listen.

http://www.mixcloud.com/matthew-gale/the-junglist-soldier-the-life-and-times-of-stevie-hyper-d/


----------



## porno thieving gypsy (Jan 14, 2014)

Numbers said:


> http://www.mixcloud.com/matthew-gale/the-junglist-soldier-the-life-and-times-of-stevie-hyper-d/



Yeah that's excellent


----------



## Numbers (Jan 14, 2014)

Mad to think he died from a blood clot caused by DVT which they think came about from travelling some long haul flights as a superstar MC.

I'm off today so have spent the last several hours listening to some of the mixes from the site - to think some were 25 years ago almost is nuts. 

Feels like y/day even tho' I can't really remember, well... specifics anyway.


----------



## moody (Jan 21, 2014)

Orang Utan said:


> The Mark E one is 401



listening now, sounding good.

check this out...

http://www.rollingstone.com/music/lists/20-best-dj-mixes-of-2013-20131226

mark e´s fact mix makes it in at 15!

Edit,

that test pressing site is gonna keep me busy for a long time, nice work mate!


----------



## Redeyes (Jan 24, 2014)

Alan Howarth's Resident Advisor Mix is well worth a listen if you dig John Carpenter's soundtrack work...

Clicky


----------



## Numbers (Feb 4, 2014)

Deep in the Roots - DJ Vadim 

Very nice.

http://www.mixcloud.com/DJVadim/deep-in-the-roots/


----------



## moody (Feb 6, 2014)

found this on youtube last night, was and still is one of my fav dj mixes of all time.

it´s an intense sprint through east coast bumpity (ala derrick carter) to more gritty tunes, all spliced together by the magical hands of derrick may.

there is really no time to breath, constantly in the mix, weaving in and out of tunes and turntable trickery.

enjoy...


----------



## porno thieving gypsy (Feb 6, 2014)

*Andrew Weatherall
*
"Recorded live at back to basics at The Garage in the Waxwerks - 2013. This is part one of a 5 hour mix that started at 95 bpm and never got faster than 118bpm.  A pure Weatherall masterclass in mixing indie dance, balearic beats and tripped out slo-mo at it's best."

https://soundcloud.com/ralphlawson/andrew-weatherall-live-at-1


----------



## moody (Feb 7, 2014)

porno thieving gypsy said:


> *Andrew Weatherall
> *
> "Recorded live at back to basics at The Garage in the Waxwerks - 2013. This is part one of a 5 hour mix that started at 95 bpm and never got faster than 118bpm.  A pure Weatherall masterclass in mixing indie dance, balearic beats and tripped out slo-mo at it's best."
> 
> https://soundcloud.com/ralphlawson/andrew-weatherall-live-at-1




gonna listen now..

will report.


----------



## moody (Feb 7, 2014)

It wasn't as eclectic as I had hoped, just 90 mins of dubby chuggers, ok but hardly breathtaking.

You want masterclass, listen to the Derrick may mix I posted.

Allllll right


----------



## porno thieving gypsy (Feb 7, 2014)

will give it a listen and report back


----------



## Dan U (Feb 7, 2014)

came across this Weatherall mix the other day

https://soundcloud.com/the-unity-agency/weatherall-disco-deviant-27-9

[000] Slove - Flash (Pachanga Boys Hippie Dance) [Pschent]
[003] Black Merlin – 22.05 [World Unknown ‎– WU8]
[008] Eskimo Twins - 3 Days Of The Condor [Clouded Vision - CLOUDED 014]
[014] Khidja - Mustafa (Timothy J Fairplay Remix)
[021] The Asphodells - Beglammered (Justin Robertson's Deadstock 33's Remix) [Rotter's Golf Club - RGCDL 020]
[025] Eskimo Twins - Modechine [Clouded Vision - CLOUDED 014]
[028] Booshank - Single Dutch [Firecracker - UNTHANK 005]
[033] Leisure Connection ‎– Jungle Dancing [Rush Hour RHD-008LEISURE]
[043] Paperclip People - Oscillator (Sebastien San Remix) [International DJ Gigolo - GIGOLO 287D]
[049] Daniel Trim - Hummm [Glasgow Underground - GU 2012]
[056] Matador - Nomans Land [Minus - 116]
[062] ?
[068] Meloboy - Hot Love (DJ Koze Mix) [NovaMute - 12NOMU143]
[073] Throbbing Gristle - Hot On The Heels Of Love (Eskimo Twins Rework)
[077] ?
[084] Daniel Avery - Drone Logic [Phantasy Sound - PH 21D]
[088] Yello - Lost Again (Extended Dance Version)
[092] Fuck Buttons - Sweet Love For Planet Earth (Andrew Weatherall Remix) [ATP - RSP05]
[099] Deep & Disco - What We Got (Deep & Disco Edit) [Disco Deviance - DD 027]
[105] Franz Ferdinand - Ulysses (Beyond The Wizards Sleeve Re-Animation) [Domino - RUG 314 D]
[111] Francisco - Disco Wizard (Dub Version) [Slow Motion - SLOMO 007]
[117] The Coober Pedy University Band - Moon Plain (Soft Rocks Acperience) [Kinfolk - KF003]
[122] Kölsch - Der Alte [Kompakt Extra - KOMPAKT EX 70]

will check out that May mix as well moody


----------



## MellySingsDoom (Feb 16, 2014)

A mate of mine has put together this "Sunday tunes" mix, which I'm listening to now: http://m.mixcloud.com/radiopotta/supa-frenz-c90-radiopotta-april-2013/


----------



## MellySingsDoom (Feb 17, 2014)

Ed Rush and Trace "No U-Turn Experience" mix, for the Radio 1 "One In The Jungle" show - broadcast on 07 February 1997: https://soundcloud.com/dsci4/1997mp3


----------



## Indeliblelink (Feb 20, 2014)

Been enjoying some of the mixes from africolombia channel

El Gran Fredy soundsystem mix from 1989


----------



## sim667 (Feb 23, 2014)

Listened to this 3.5 hour mix by dj ez....... Pretty sick

If anyone can tell me the three tunes after "down down down d-d-d-down" at about 46-47 mins I'll love you forever.


----------



## Fez909 (Feb 24, 2014)

Ridiculously cool, funky, laid-back mix from Nightmares on Wax.


----------



## moody (Feb 25, 2014)

There are fing loads of boiler room sets, you got all the bignames and then if you goto their channel, twice as many more not so well known but some treats if you take a chance.

Any favs?


----------



## sim667 (Feb 25, 2014)

moody said:


> There are fing loads of boiler room sets, you got all the bignames and then if you goto their channel, twice as many more not so well known but some treats if you take a chance.
> 
> Any favs?



Dream continuum, machinedrum, the ez one above.

There's limewax and panacea if you like heavy d&b I haven't watched it yet tho.

Some of them are funny, they're blatantly filmed at someone's house, other ones are really big set ups


----------



## DrRingDing (Feb 25, 2014)

killer b said:


> the DJ SS tape from fantazia '92 is ace. proper.



Which one?


----------



## shambler (Feb 25, 2014)

BBC Essential Mix by Massive Attack from 1994 doing it for me today. Dunno If it's been posted before - did a quick search and couldn't see it though.

https://soundcloud.com/everybodywantstobethedj/massive-attack-essential-mix


----------



## Numbers (Feb 28, 2014)

shambler said:


> BBC Essential Mix by Massive Attack from 1994 doing it for me today. Dunno If it's been posted before - did a quick search and couldn't see it though.
> 
> https://soundcloud.com/everybodywantstobethedj/massive-attack-essential-mix


This I am liking, am 50 odd mins in and loving it, cheers


----------



## Apathy (Mar 1, 2014)

this guy kleez.one...

hes mental,  he has got a contender for the biggest old skool vinyl collection on the planet (for a non-pro DJ anyway.  Apparently he buys up peoples collections on a regular basis for his own personal use, so i read a while back in the feedback comments to one of his mixes)  averages maybe 3-5 mixes every week.  He numbers his mixes, at this moment in time he's reaching mix numbr 820...... He's a decent deejay to boot..... 

http://soundcloud.com/kleez-one


----------



## butcher (Mar 5, 2014)

My mate who does fab chunky new stuff:

http://www.mixcloud.com/dklatto/it-comes-down-to-this/


----------



## nogojones (Mar 17, 2014)

Spongebob Squarewave redeeming happy hardcore:

https://soundcloud.com/thebodyshop/spongebob-squarewave-the


----------



## moody (Mar 19, 2014)

spent last night listening to some of trevor jackson's mixes on soundcloud.

pretty good.


----------



## nogojones (Mar 19, 2014)

nogojones said:


> Spongebob Squarewave redeeming happy hardcore:
> 
> https://soundcloud.com/thebodyshop/spongebob-squarewave-the


 That should read... redeeming uplifting jungle donk. People might even click on the link now


----------



## Onket (Mar 19, 2014)

I've downloaded it. Not listened yet though.


----------



## ska invita (Mar 19, 2014)

Apathy said:


> this guy kleez.one...
> 
> hes mental,  he has got a contender for the biggest old skool vinyl collection on the planet (for a non-pro DJ anyway.  Apparently he buys up peoples collections on a regular basis for his own personal use, so i read a while back in the feedback comments to one of his mixes)  averages maybe 3-5 mixes every week.  He numbers his mixes, at this moment in time he's reaching mix numbr 820...... He's a decent deejay to boot.....
> 
> http://soundcloud.com/kleez-one


serious stuff - sadly looks like just the last 5 mixes on soundcloud - would like to see the full 800


----------



## ddraig (Mar 19, 2014)

Apathy said:


> this guy kleez.one...
> 
> hes mental,  he has got a contender for the biggest old skool vinyl collection on the planet (for a non-pro DJ anyway.  Apparently he buys up peoples collections on a regular basis for his own personal use, so i read a while back in the feedback comments to one of his mixes)  averages maybe 3-5 mixes every week.  He numbers his mixes, at this moment in time he's reaching mix numbr 820...... He's a decent deejay to boot.....
> 
> http://soundcloud.com/kleez-one


that 820 missing plane one is a quality banging mix 
going to a night of that next month


----------



## ddraig (Mar 19, 2014)

ska invita said:


> serious stuff - sadly looks like just the last 5 mixes on soundcloud - would like to see the full 800


shitloads more here on right hand side
http://kleez.blogspot.co.uk/
tracklistings for some too

e2a looks like all of them! 815 under feb!


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 24, 2014)

This Heatsick XLR8R podcast:
http://www.xlr8r.com/podcast/2014/02/heatsick

01 Goldie "Sensual" (FFRR) vs. Hanne Lippard "Ancientisms"
02 Bass Clef "Yr Heart My Heart" (Magic & Dreams)
03 Round One feat. Andy Caine "I'm Your Brother (Club Version)" (Main Street) vs. "Healthcare Phone In" (BBC Radio 4)
04 Carla Bley "Like Animals" (ECM)
05 Heatsick "Après Moi, Le Déluge!" (PAN)
06 I-F "Space Invaders are Smoking Grass" (Disko B)
07 Pirahnahead "Sail Away"
08 The House Crew "Keep the Fires Burning" (Production House)
09 Orbital "Chime" (Oh-Zone/FFRR)
10 Hans Wittstatt "Flying Gay" (Celine)
11 Heatsick "Speculative" (PAN)
12 Terekke "Bank 3" (L.I.E.S) vs. "Jim Slater Strategises Monopoly"
13 Sotofett feat. Madteo "There's Gotta Be a Way (Underground Version)" (Wania)
14 Walter Marchetti "Da Nulla E Verso Nulla" (Alga Marghen) vs. Birds of Delay "Erasure" (Tome)
15 Paul Kindersley "Babes" (Correct Usage)
16 Malcolm McLaren "Who the Hell is Sonia Rykiel?" (Polygram)
17 The Durutti Column "Never Known" (Factory Once)
18 The Cardigans "Erase & Rewind" (Universal)


----------



## Fez909 (Mar 25, 2014)

https://soundcloud.com/lexdray/lexdray-city-series-volume-9

Mark Farina doing a jazzy, groovey hip-hop mix for a travel bag company's podcast 

It's brilliant, anyway  And there's mixes from Nightmares on Wax and others on their channel. Worth checking out


----------



## ddraig (Mar 25, 2014)

enjoyed that ta


----------



## ska invita (Mar 26, 2014)

bookmarked for later
Out of Zion…Jamaican Gospel of the ’60s Vol. 1 http://www.stevennereo.com/out-of-zion-jamaican-gospel-of-the-60s-vol-1/


----------



## braindancer (Mar 27, 2014)

https://soundcloud.com/#the-black-dog/the-black-dog-sheffield

The boys from the Black Dog pick their favourite tunes from Sheffield.  It's not a mix but a fantastic radio show....


----------



## blairsh (Mar 27, 2014)

Paradinas - Trancework 
http://thump.vice.com/en_uk/mixes/mixed-by-mike-paradinas


----------



## braindancer (Mar 28, 2014)

blairsh said:


> Paradinas - Trancework
> http://thump.vice.com/en_uk/mixes/mixed-by-mike-paradinas


 
Wow - quite something that.  I think I like it.  But I can't say for sure.


----------



## nogojones (Mar 28, 2014)

blairsh said:


> Paradinas - Trancework
> http://thump.vice.com/en_uk/mixes/mixed-by-mike-paradinas



I can't seem to get offliberty to work on soundcloud any more. Anyone know of an alternative?


----------



## nogojones (Mar 28, 2014)

nogojones said:


> I can't seem to get offliberty to work on soundcloud any more. Anyone know of an alternative?



Just found an alternative that works nicely 

http://www.sounddrain.com/


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 28, 2014)

Soundloader works for me on my Moto H


----------



## moody (Apr 3, 2014)

classic house , disco and boogie from motor city drum ensemble

https://soundcloud.com/invrs/resident-advisor-podcast-132-mcde


----------



## ruffneck23 (Apr 3, 2014)

This is the first mix up given out in over a decade, its well dodgy techno with even dodgier mixing, enjoy

http://soundcloud.com/nil-point/techno01


----------



## ruffneck23 (Apr 3, 2014)

however, next up will be an old skool mash up


----------



## ringo (Apr 4, 2014)

wrong thread


----------



## ringo (Apr 4, 2014)

.


----------



## The_Reverend_M (Apr 4, 2014)

*Hyp 172: Sam Binga*

DnB in a 2014 stylee 

01. VIP Sleep (lovin u) - HomeSick - Footwork Jungle
02. Om Unit & MoreSounds - Nuff Music - Cosmic Bridge (Dub)
03. Coleco - Nineteen Double X - (Dub)
04. Sam Binga - Elastic - Critical (Dub)
05. PFS ft Crazy D - Speakers Shake (Great Dane RMX) - Workhouse Digital
06. Nonfuture - Embrace - PHYLA
07. HMP - Runin - Frontline
08. Sinistarr & Silent Dust - The Chant - None60
09. Om Unit - Timelines - Metalheadz (Dub)
10. Rude Bwoy Monty - Jungle Man - Frontline
11. Sam Binga & Deft ft Redders - Steppin - Critical (Dub)
12. Danny Scrilla - Obeah - (Dub)
13. Illum Sphere - Psycho (DDT RMX) - (Dub)
14. Fracture & Sam Binga - Grippin' Grain - Exit (Dub)
15. Addison Groove ft DJ Die - 167 Trek - 50 Weapons
16. Sam Binga & Redders - Lef Dem - Critical
17. Nasty Habits - Shadow Boxing (Om Unit RMX) - 31 Records
18. Special Forces - The Bleeps Tune - Photek Productions
19. Alix Perez & Stray - Rip & Dip - (Dub)
20. CHVRCHES - Recover (Sam Binga RMX) - Virgin (Dub)
21. Dub Phizix ft Chimpo & Fox - Narrow Eyes - Soul:R
22. Sappo - Hard On - Advisory
23. FKA Twigs - Papi Pacify - Young Turks

https://soundcloud.com/hyponik-com/hyp-172-sam-binga


----------



## porno thieving gypsy (Apr 5, 2014)

*A brand new deep and dark house set - all brand new tunes!*






d/l http://www.sendspace.com/file/jy732k
Mixcloud http://www.mixcloud.com/TheBashyBeatsShow/aitch-b2b-richie-on-the-bashy-beats-show/

Set list:
SHAKE IT MAMA - JUPITER JAZZ   
HEATWAVES (FEAT CEVIN FISHER) - OYU   
ZOO LOOK – TOGETHER LIKE THIS   
DOBB MEEP (TIM GREEN REMIX) -  LUCA LOZANO & MR. HO   
HELPLESS - ZINC   
BEATBOX - JACK BEATS   
FUNKY OUT -  A2C   
NASTY THING - ALEX PARKIN   
NOBODY ELSE - DUSKY   
RAVER'S NATURE (ORIGINAL MIX) -  MAX LYAZGIN   
BASSLINE FEAT. THE GET ALONG GANG (KENNY DOPE OGUTTA REMIX)  - GOTSOME, THE GET ALONG GANG, KENNY DOPE   
ONLY WAY (FEAT. AYAH MARAR) [CAUSE & AFFECT REMIX] -  RAY FOXX & TOM PIPER   
BEATDOWN (FEAT TRANSLUCENT) -  DAZE, DANNY   
HOW I FEEL (FEAT LOVERPROOF) -  ALEX SESSION   
ORANGE  - JACK MOSCA   
NO STRESS (VERSION 1) -  CAYAM   
DON DADDA – WHITE LABEL   
ALTERNATE STATE (EATS EVERYTHING DOWNTOWN REMIX)-  HOT NATURED   
THE WAY IT DO -  ARTIFACT   
THE CLICK - BREACH/DARK SKY   
FUNKY DRUMMER -  BENNY RODRIGUES
VORTEX - DOCTOR JEEP   
ELEPHANT TRIBE - CASKI   
SIGNAL -  WEN   
FOR THESE TIMES -  FOUR TET   
MUCKY CRACK FUNK -  FOKUS GROUP   
LOLITA (WAREHOUSE MIX) -  SPECIAL REQUEST   
NEXT EPISODE - FUNKYSTEPZ


----------



## ddraig (Apr 5, 2014)

got this on already as came by email


----------



## cozmikbrew (Apr 8, 2014)

Loving this,DJVadim mixing it up https://soundcloud.com/theripe/the-ripe-guest-mix-with-dj-1


----------



## The_Reverend_M (Apr 11, 2014)

*Loxy B2B Ink with Cleveland Watkiss - Metalheadz History Sessions @ Fire 21.2.2014*

https://soundcloud.com/metalheadz/l...metalheadz/sets/metalheadz-history-sessions-1


----------



## cozmikbrew (Apr 13, 2014)

Mix above lead to this guys mixes,cheers Rev   Mikal in the mix,blinding https://soundcloud.com/bassicagency/bassic-mix-4-mikal


----------



## Moronik (Apr 30, 2014)

Acid Techno mix

I've been popping into a few squat parties recently and its re-kindled my love for Acid Techno.... so I dug out the old records I haven't touched for 8 years or so and this is the result! I'm quite pleased I have to say! The intro and outro were put in live!

Here it is....hope you enjoy 



TRUE TECHNO GANGSTERS






https://soundcloud.com/moronik/true_techno_gangstas


EDIT: sorry just realised I put this in the wrong thread.... oh well, here it is anyway.


----------



## The_Reverend_M (Apr 30, 2014)

*FACT mix 431 - Compa (Mar '14)*

Proppa DEEP dubstep mix 

https://soundcloud.com/factmag/fact-mix-431-compa-mar-14/s-lbeO7

*Tracklist:*
1. Author – Jah Live (Compa Remix) (Unreleased)
2. Compa – Narabeh (Deep Medi)
3. Compa – I Can’t Forgive (Unreleased)
4. Compa & Ipman – Let Them (Forthcoming Boka)
5. Vivek – Rockers (Unreleased)
6. Compa – Tibetan Chant (Unreleased)
7. Compa – Dem A Talk (WX/WL)
8. Digital Mystikz – Misty winter (Soul Jazz)
9. Compa – Alpha (Deep Medi)
10. Artroniks – Extinction (Unreleased Exclusive Dubplate)
11. Compa – Blood Loss (Unreleased)
12. Gantz – Exile (Unreleased)
13. Biome & Fallen 45 – Searching (Unreleased)
14. Compa – Prayer (Unreleased)
15. Compa – Soul (Unreleased)
16. Compa – Signals VIP (Unreleased)
17. Kloudmen – Adrenaline VIP (Unreleased Exclusive Dubplate)
18. Compa – Adélaide (Unreleased)


----------



## braindancer (Apr 30, 2014)

Nice one.  I enjoyed that - not listened to any dubstep for some time but you're right, that's proppa!


----------



## Fez909 (May 29, 2014)

Mark Farina doing what he does best 

https://soundcloud.com/subclub87/mark-farina-the-depths-exclusive-sub-club-mix


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Jun 2, 2014)

_This just in from the man like Steve Barker:_

A full 44 editions of the On the Wire - Reggae and Dub Specials,
including Part One of the latest King Tubby tribute from last nights
show and vintage shows from Burning Spear (with 1980 interview), Yabby
You (inspiration for the Blood & Fire collection) and Augustus Pablo
Rockers, now can be found at:
http://www.mixcloud.com/otwradio/
Please pass on the link to others who may be interested
More coming soon


----------



## butchersapron (Jun 2, 2014)

Holy frig!


----------



## ringo (Jun 2, 2014)

Nice one Fozzie


----------



## ddraig (Jun 2, 2014)

ooooh  ta


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Jun 2, 2014)

Indeed.


----------



## Fez909 (Jun 5, 2014)

Nice boshin' techno mix from Forward Strategy Group 

https://soundcloud.com/soma/slamradio-087-forward-strategy-group


----------



## Onket (Jun 5, 2014)

Can't download it, just links to farcebook.


----------



## nogojones (Jun 6, 2014)

Onket said:


> Can't download it, just links to farcebook.


http://www.sounddrain.com/


----------



## Onket (Jun 6, 2014)

Nice one.


----------



## killer b (Jun 21, 2014)

This was among a load of cassettes I picked up a few weeks back, and is the best jungle mix I've ever heard - but it doesn't seem to be anywhere on the net (in fact, I can only even find reference to the LP and CD versions, which were unmixed). So I just recorded it onto MP3 for you. It's sooooo good.






Side A
Side B

Tracks are -

Side A:
The Seed
The Fruit
Press the Buzzer
Soul Pill
The Box Re-opens
Fruit Version
Good Vibes
For Real (remix)

Side B:
Powering Through
Live Good (remix)
Unity
Lovin (Part One)
Agony
For Real
Screwface
Soul Pill (remix)
Burn it Down


----------



## Subgee Williams (Jun 25, 2014)

ska invita said:


> Been loving this at the moment:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nice stuff...gettin to tha roots of where so much of dis waz founded, tha FOUNDATION. Peep Subgee American cat http://www.soundcloud.com/subgee  nice riddims.


----------



## Fez909 (Jun 25, 2014)

I like pretty much everything Cottam produces or mixes. This is no exception: https://soundcloud.com/cottam/cottam-creme-podcast-22-the-sun-is-shining-so-ive-closed-the-blinds

Complete with write-up!



> We at Creme are no strangers to integration angst - you could even consider us seperationists from the Human charade - but rarely do we take it to the extremes of a man like Cottam. Here is a guy who literally *hates* the sun, and rather than bask in it's life giving rays spends his days sedated, behind closed doors, lost in the perpetual fog of his mind where small thoughts run wild like scared little animals that stampede through his brain in search of reasons he can't find anymore. To the average jock strap wearing stick swinger such behavior doth seem futile to the point of non existence, but in a Karma-kamatic plot twist Cottam surrounds himself with various Electrical Appliances in his musky man-lair. And there we have it (again and again) the classic complimentary properties of light and dark, hot an cold, sweet and sour.... It would all be positively Shakespearean if it wasn't so mind numbingly mundane. Still no need to water down your Absinth with tears, just light that shit on fire and watch it burn through the shimmering green haze of your Ikea curtains. Santé and until the next one!


----------



## killer b (Jun 25, 2014)

i have a really pounding techno mix he did for me when we (briefly) ran a night in Preston together at home somewhere. On minidisk. Want me to try and mp3 it for you (i don't know if I've a working minidisk...)


----------



## sleaterkinney (Jun 26, 2014)

The_Reverend_M said:


> *Loxy B2B Ink with Cleveland Watkiss - Metalheadz History Sessions @ Fire 21.2.2014*
> 
> https://soundcloud.com/metalheadz/l...metalheadz/sets/metalheadz-history-sessions-1


They don't make 'em like in the old days.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jul 7, 2014)

Am working my way through the Le Mellotron dj sets/mixes on their YT channel at the moment.

Today I have been pottering and DIYing to this one. 


Nice mix of soul/funk/hiphop (some live) and harder dnb tracks.


----------



## nogojones (Jul 7, 2014)

Rutita1 said:


> Am working my way through the Le Mellotron dj sets/mixes on their YT channel at the moment.
> 
> Today I have been pottering and DIYing to this one.
> 
> ...



What gets me about these mixes is who's driving the boat? There's not even a steering wheel. twentythreedom should know. Can you float and mix at the same time?


----------



## twentythreedom (Jul 7, 2014)

The boat I'm hoping to buy soon will have decks & mixer on board


----------



## nogojones (Jul 7, 2014)

twentythreedom said:


> The boat I'm hoping to buy soon will have decks & mixer on board



...and a steering wheel?


----------



## ringo (Jul 7, 2014)

killer b said:


> This was among a load of cassettes I picked up a few weeks back, and is the best jungle mix I've ever heard - but it doesn't seem to be anywhere on the net (in fact, I can only even find reference to the LP and CD versions, which were unmixed). So I just recorded it onto MP3 for you. It's sooooo good.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Been looking for a cheap 2nd hand copy on vinyl for years, didn't know about a mixed version. Will download, nice one


----------



## killer b (Jul 7, 2014)

I might have to re-record it tbh mate, the sound quality isn't as good as it should be. Still, have a listen - it's a perfect mix.


----------



## twentythreedom (Jul 7, 2014)

nogojones said:


> ...and a steering wheel?


Yeah, two of them


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jul 7, 2014)

nogojones said:


> What gets me about these mixes is who's driving the boat? There's not even a steering wheel. twentythreedom should know. Can you float and mix at the same time?



I didn't even notice that 

They are probably docked up somewhere.


----------



## stethoscope (Jul 14, 2014)

ringo said:


> Been looking for a cheap 2nd hand copy on vinyl for years, didn't know about a mixed version. Will download, nice one



Got the unmixed CD if you want a rip of that. Checking the mixtape version now cheers @killer b


----------



## cozmikbrew (Jul 16, 2014)

this is always a good party mix Daddy Gs''DJ Kicks'' http://reneshoua.blogspot.co.uk/2014/07/daddy-g-dj-kicks.html


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 16, 2014)

This ambient Surgeon mix from Free Rotation is awesome:
http://m.soundcloud.com/dynamic-tension/surgeon-freerotation-2014











This hybrid DJ / Live Set was recorded in a yurt structure at the Freerotation Festival in Wales. This time my idea for the set was to take us all much further out, much deeper inside than the set from last year. A more disembodied experience.

As I had done last year, I sat on the floor in front of the speakers to perform instead of behind them as a DJ normally does. This greatly enhanced my feeling of experiencing the set with the audience, dissolving the usual performer / audience divide. 
Below is the list of tracks that I played in addition to live improvisation using a eurorack modular system.

Many thanks to Steevio, the whole Freerotation crew and everyone who experienced it there with me.

Lars Von Trier - Intro from Europa
Henry Wolff & Nancy Hennings - Crossing the Line - Tibetan Bells III
Delia Derbyshire - Running - Inventions For Radio - Dreams
Compound Eye - Hydraulic Regime Vibrates Within - Journey from Anywhere
Coil - Copal - Moon's Milk (In Four Phases)
Cosey Fanni Tutti - Such Is Life - Time To Tell
Coil - Die Wölfe Kommen Zurück - Black Light District
William S. Burroughs - The Cat Inside: Excerpts - The Best Of William Burroughs
Jo Johnson - Words Came After Music - Weaving
Coil - Bism - Worship The Glitch
Delia Derbyshire - Colour - Inventions For Radio - Dreams
Long Distance Poison - Signal I (Drew McDowall Remix) - Gleise Translations
Coil - Caged Birds - Worship The Glitch
Coil - Magnetic North - Winter Solstice
Aphex Twin - Rhubarb - Selected Ambient Works, Volume II
Coil - We Have Always Been Here - Worship The Glitch
Jo Johnson - Long Shadow (Anthony Child remix)
Rapoon - We Danced Like Sticks - The Kirghiz Light
Alessandro Cortini - Resta - Forse 1
Delia Derbyshire - Falling - Inventions For Radio - Dreams
Compound Eye - Open Interval 1 - Journey from Anywhere
Rapoon - Dala - The Kirghiz Light
Coil - Ended - Worship The Glitch


----------



## Sweet FA (Jul 16, 2014)

We need the beard smiley back for that.


----------



## killer b (Jul 17, 2014)

new mix up from cottam. No track list, but it's sounding proper nice.

https://soundcloud.com/cottam/cottam-i-was-supposed-to-be-playing-disco-lazy-mess-about


----------



## killer b (Jul 18, 2014)

you should listen to that mix incidentally - it's a really sweet dub techno selection.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jul 18, 2014)

Back with Mr Thing again today for a workout soundtrack. This mix is good for all occasions


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 18, 2014)

at DJ sets on YouTube


----------



## The_Reverend_M (Jul 18, 2014)

*Fracture - xlr8r mix*

"After nearly a decade in dance music purgatory, drum & bass and jungle have gradually worked their way back into the spotlight. Throughout this process, few labels have proven more reliable than dBridge's Exit Records, and the imprint's latest offering, the _Loving Touch_ EP, comes from Fracture (a.k.a. Charlie Fieber), a veteran UK producer who also heads up a quality imprint of his own, Astrophonica, with partner and frequent collaborator Neptune. On the record's title track, Fracture flips Ralphi Rosario's and Xavier Gold's house classic "You Used to Hold Me" into a hyperkinetic piece of drum & bass, while the remainder of the EP finds him working bits of footwork, grime, hip-hop, and dubstep into a jungle template. On a basic level, this sort of hybridization and creativity is at least partially responsible for the revitalization of drum & bass, and hearing these tunes left us curious about how the approach would work in an elongated format. As such, we invited Fracture to put together an exclusive mix for the _XLR8R_ podcast series."

01 Taso "Lose You"
02 MP "U Dont Know Me" (MP)
03 Addison Groove "Masamune" (50Weapons)
04 Fracture "Bump 2 Dis"
05 Om Unit x Moresounds "Nuff Music" (Cosmic Bridge)
06 DJ Spinn "Dubby"
07 Fracture x Moresounds "Dead and Bury" (Astrophonica)
08 Fracture x DJ Spinn x Taso "Jam #1"
09 DJ Monita "Luv Ta Luv Ya (Fracture's Astrophonica Remix)" (Skeleton)
10 Kid Lib "Soundmove" (Green Bay Wax)
11 Fracture "Loving Touch" (Exit)
12 Fracture x Sam Binga x Rider Shafique "Back It Up" (Astrophonica)
13 Fracture x Sam Binga "Grippin' Grain" (Exit)
14 Fracture x Chimpo "From Early (Fracture's Reduction Mix)" (Metalheadz)
15 Moresounds "Pure Niceness" (Astrophonica)
16 Overlook "Empires"
17 Great Dane "Invite Only" (Alpha Pup)
18 Fracture x Sam Binga x Rider Shafique "She Want It Ruff" (Astrophonica)
19 Fracture & Neptune "Whatever" (Astrophonica)
20 Moresounds "Rahstok"

Grab it here: http://www.xlr8r.com/podcast/2014/07/fracture


----------



## 74drew (Jul 24, 2014)

JD Twitch Commonwealth Games Opening Ceremony rejected mix (Caribbean section)

https://soundcloud.com/twitch/jd-twitch-commonwealth-games-1


----------



## Dan U (Jul 24, 2014)

Orang Utan said:


> This ambient Surgeon mix from Free Rotation is awesome:
> http://m.soundcloud.com/dynamic-tension/surgeon-freerotation-2014
> 
> ​


​
you lost me at yurt tbh


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 24, 2014)

Shame, as it is an amazing mix. Good for earphones and nogging out.


----------



## Dan U (Jul 24, 2014)

Orang Utan said:


> Shame, as it is an amazing mix. Good for earphones and nogging out.



i will give it a listen, just reading the pretentious codswallop that went with it made my eyes hurt.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 24, 2014)

It wasn't pretentious.


----------



## Dan U (Jul 24, 2014)

Orang Utan said:


> It wasn't pretentious.



of course it was.



> This hybrid DJ / Live Set was recorded in a yurt structure at the Freerotation Festival in Wales. This time my idea for the set was to take us all much further out, much deeper inside than the set from last year. A more disembodied experience.
> 
> As I had done last year, I sat on the floor in front of the speakers to perform instead of behind them as a DJ normally does. This greatly enhanced my feeling of experiencing the set with the audience, dissolving the usual performer / audience divide.



=



> I sat on a floor and played some ambient tunes in a tent at a festival, it was wicked



he is a (excellent) DJ, not an entry in the Turner Prize


----------



## Dan U (Jul 24, 2014)

Anyway, have a bit of DJ Sneak live at the recent Found Festival in London

https://soundcloud.com/foundseries/found008-dj-sneak-dload-in-description


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 24, 2014)

Dan U said:


> of course it was.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What's pretentious about that? It makes sense and is perfectly sincere. He's not posing by saying that.


----------



## killer b (Jul 24, 2014)

It isn't pretentious at all. I'm glad some djs put a little more thought into it than 'play some banging records> make people dance'.


----------



## ska invita (Jul 24, 2014)

standing  infront of the sound when you dj is a much more intimate experience, for crowd and dj - hearing what they hear - some roots soundsystems have come to this conclusion long ago...being "behind the decks", needing Monitors, and even headphones to a much lesser extent, are a barrier between the dj and crowd. It does open you up to people coming up and knocking things over and speaking to you, which is both good and bad.

personally i lose a lot of enjoyment if the dj is on any kind of a raised platform...all these things are important
norman jay up on the top deck is an exception to that


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 24, 2014)

Plus, this was an ambient set for casualties to drool to in a pleasant tent. Being in front of the speakers on the floor would have encouraged that vibe.


----------



## Dragon 24 (Aug 2, 2014)

little downtempo mix here featuring Fink, Plastikman, Holden and Nightmares on Wax:

http://www.mixcloud.com/seeksmusic/rudyard-august-2014/listeners/


Fink - Pilgrim
The Roots - Never
Holden - Renata
HTRK - Blue Sunshine
Lone - First Born Seconds
Hot Totti - Two Sides
Breton - Population Density
Nightmares on Wax - 195 lbs
Plastikman - EXpire
Richard Fearless - Higher Electronic States
Half A Mill - Some Niggaz
S.E.T.I. - Beatcon03
Air Liquide - Liquide Air
Moderat - Bad Kingdom


----------



## Treacle Toes (Aug 6, 2014)

Regardless of what can be said about Bonobo...this boiler room set is very, very good!


----------



## Treacle Toes (Aug 6, 2014)

Dragon 24 said:


> little downtempo mix here featuring Fink, Plastikman, Holden and Nightmares on Wax:
> 
> http://www.mixcloud.com/seeksmusic/rudyard-august-2014/listeners/
> 
> ...



Gonna listen now!


----------



## Dragon 24 (Aug 7, 2014)

Rutita1 said:


> Gonna listen now!



Hope you enjoy


----------



## Treacle Toes (Aug 7, 2014)

http://www.mixcloud.com/FortKnox/dj-slant-presents-funk-the-world-25/

Really good drum and bass mix, classic dnb tracks and vocal DnB remixes of nice RnB, soul, roots, Brazilian flavas. 

Will be revisiting soon.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Aug 8, 2014)

http://www.mixcloud.com/GetPhysical/mandy-presents-get-physical-radio-159-mixed-by-bambook/

Deep house mix almost at the end of it, it's wonderful! 

1.Rock Is Higher Than Man
by*Greg Pidcock*
2.Opus 1
by*Guti King Brain*
3.Say You Wont Ever (Deetron Remix)
by*Wallflower*
4.January (Finnebassen Remix)
by*Disclosure*
5.Humble Hearts
by*Bambook*
6.Persistence Of Vision (Original Mix)
by*Rodriguez Jr.*
7.Accretion (Original Mix)
by*Of Norway*
8.Something Happier (Original Mix)
by*Martin Buttrich, Audiofly*
9.Narrow Road (Original Mix)
by*Bambook*
10.Bambook
11.You Would (Original Mix)
by*Thomas Schwartz & Fausto Fanizza*


----------



## Treacle Toes (Aug 9, 2014)

Workout mix of the day 
http://www.mixcloud.com/MALEDJ/clones-chronicles-blast-from-the-past-1/



> 1.album track
> by*Black jazz chronicles*
> 2.tabla funk madness (Charm)
> by*Amalgation of Sounds*
> ...


----------



## cozmikbrew (Aug 12, 2014)

DJ VADIM https://soundcloud.com/dj-vadim/live-at-kingston-carnival


----------



## ska invita (Aug 12, 2014)

My favourite roots reggae dub podcast is by the Balaganjah crew from Tel Aviv...always great, and another top set here recorded with  war in the air...

http://balaganjah.podomatic.com/entry/2014-07-21T03_27_21-07_00

selection for this dreadful times
~~ ~~ ~~ ~~ ~~ ~~ ~~ ~~
pablo gad - gun fever dub
twinkle brothers - war is not the answer
twinkle brothers - give rasta dub
clinton senior - son of man
son of dub
associate dub
burning spear - social living
vallin miller - people want no war
no war version
yabby you - fish & bread
ackee & bammy dub
keith poppin - hold not thy peace
hold not thy version
augustus pablo - jah say dub
vin gordon - kojo hoy
kojo dub


----------



## Numbers (Aug 13, 2014)

I typed in Electronic Jazz into Mixcloud and this came back, I've really enjoyed it.

http://www.mixcloud.com/davidortegadj/jazztronic-david-ortega-electronic-jazzer/


----------



## stuff_it (Aug 14, 2014)

My mate smashing it at glasto... 

http://www.mixcloud.com/jimbitch/lo...glastonbury-june-2014-oldskool-rave-jimbitch/


----------



## hiccup (Aug 14, 2014)

Rutita1 said:


> http://www.mixcloud.com/FortKnox/dj-slant-presents-funk-the-world-25/
> 
> Really good drum and bass mix, classic dnb tracks and vocal DnB remixes of nice RnB, soul, roots, Brazilian flavas.
> 
> Will be revisiting soon.


Ahhh, hadn't heard LK for ages, good vibes


----------



## Treacle Toes (Aug 15, 2014)

Workout mix for today...Very good mate of mine absolutely killing the electro! 

http://www.mixcloud.com/Elektrik_Rekords_Podcasts/elektrik-podcast-02-micky/

No tracklist up yet but have requested it.


----------



## Fez909 (Aug 18, 2014)

Jazz, hip hop, funk, punk - this laid-back Claude Young mix has it all 

https://soundcloud.com/claudeyoung/claude-youngs-pdx-sunday-music-mix-2014-08-17


----------



## ska invita (Aug 18, 2014)

Fez909 said:


> Jazz, hip hop, funk, punk - this laid-back Claude Young mix has it all
> 
> https://soundcloud.com/claudeyoung/claude-youngs-pdx-sunday-music-mix-2014-08-17


what no donk?


----------



## Fez909 (Aug 18, 2014)

ska invita said:


> what no donk?


It's DIY-donk.

Put your own on 

Just finished this mix as well which was a bit disjointed but overall really good: Motor City Drum Ensemble - Live @ Dekmantel

Funky shit for ages, more funk shit, one or two tracks of harder stuff, funky funky funky, ends with a bit more banging  but


----------



## ska invita (Aug 18, 2014)

Fez909 said:


> It's DIY-donk.
> Put your own on


oh i do...whatever im listening to i mumble donk donk donk over the top of it



stuff_it said:


> My mate smashing it at glasto...
> 
> http://www.mixcloud.com/jimbitch/lo...glastonbury-june-2014-oldskool-rave-jimbitch/


lordy! great stuff...nice to hear someone cutting and clashing up the mix - proper old skool djing


----------



## Treacle Toes (Aug 18, 2014)

This has had a few reloads from me lately. Deep, bouncing, some lovely basslines, nice soulful vocal tracks mixed in too...HOUSE music. 

https://soundcloud.com/lordjp/deep-deeper-deepest-mixed-by


----------



## placid (Aug 18, 2014)

A mix celebrating the unmitigated joy that was I Love Acid. Containing ILA resident's tracks and ILA guests from over the years.

If i was a digital DJ it would be a lot longer and a lot more varied, but the constraints of vinyl mean i can only play what I have.

Anyway..some moments of squelchy joy...

Thanks to Josh for putting it on..and all those who played and attended.

Listen here - https://soundcloud.com/placid_88/i-love-acid-tb-dedication-mix

Artists including
Mark Archer
Ben Sims
Affie Yusuf
Posthuman
Automatic Tasty
Luke Vibert
Matt Whitehead
Paul Mac - not sure if it was with Vince Watson or not
Global Goon
A Guy Called Gerald

As usual, done in one hit on 2x1210's


----------



## Treacle Toes (Aug 18, 2014)

placid said:


> A mix celebrating the unmitigated joy that was I Love Acid. Containing ILA resident's tracks and ILA guests from over the years.
> 
> If i was a digital DJ it would be a lot longer and a lot more varied, but the constraints of vinyl mean i can only play what I have.
> 
> ...



Bookmarked for tomorrow's workout!


----------



## Treacle Toes (Aug 19, 2014)

Really enjoyed that (ride) placid and have passed it on to a mate who I know will too!


----------



## Dan U (Aug 22, 2014)

I don't think these DJ Zinc 'Trust me, I was there' mixes have been posted yet

Anyway, check them out on his soundcloud, available to download (you have to search through a bit)

16 mixes covering 86 - 92. Am 3 in and so far, so good. Nothing groundbreaking, but solid. 

https://soundcloud.com/zinc


----------



## ddraig (Aug 22, 2014)

they are a good history lesson for those that don't know


----------



## Dan U (Aug 22, 2014)

ddraig said:


> they are a good history lesson for those that don't know



definitely a good way to describe them.


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 22, 2014)

ddraig said:


> they are a good history lesson for those that don't know


Is it hardcore/jungle n that or broader?


----------



## ddraig (Aug 22, 2014)

broader, starts in late 80's


----------



## bihindi01 (Aug 25, 2014)

here's a slumber session you can check out:
http://www.mixcloud.com/lars-lehnhartz/slumber-session-2014-by-lars/


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 29, 2014)

JD Twitch - Bucky Skank mix:
https://soundcloud.com/twitch/jd-twitch-bucky-skank-2014-mix
"
Bucky Skank is my hobby. I've loved jamaican and Jamaican inspired / influenced music for nearly my whole musical life. I don't consider myself an expert in any way but over the years I have amassed quite a lot of this music and it is one of a very few forms of music I can listen to all day without getting bored.

I have played about a half dozen full sets of this music and it has been like learning how to dj all over again. All those sets had a slightly shambolic edge to them as I found my feet but have been wonderful, if nerve wracking fun as I scrambled in the dark to find the right 7" to play next. It's definitely not something I'd like to do all the time but doing it one or two times a year is a true joy, so a big thanks to those who have come along and danced.

There is also the Bucky Skank label, again very much a hobby which releases a couple of 12"s each year (the first one now sold out, the second one due shortly).

Anyway, here's a two hour mix featuring some of what I played at this year's Bucky Skank in Glasgow. Half of it was recorded on the night and half after the fact, at home. Hopefully the joins aren't too noticeable. A tiny handful of the tracks were on the mix I put up a couple of years ago (The Upsetters' "Bucky Skank" will of course appear in every Bucky Skank set I do and bookends this mix albeit in different versions). if you are looking for totally obscure, ultra rare Jamaican music, this is probably not for you but if you want to hear some of the myriad sounds that have come out of that small island or that it has inspired, hopefully it will be enjoyable; plenty of hits and lots of personal favourites from across 50 years (1964 - 2014), ranging from Barrington Levy, Bim Sherman and Tenor Saw to Kahn, Cutty Ranks and Lady Saw.

The mix is "augmented" with my dub siren, some space echo and Maschine being used to trigger some additional sounds and samples.

The mix is a little over two hours long, is a downloadable 256kbps mp3 and is 230mb."


----------



## Treacle Toes (Aug 29, 2014)

Really like JP's selection! 

Nice 2 hour house mix that I keep going back to. 



> Intro- Coming to Love the Lord - Eddie Murphy (Coming to America)
> 
> 1. Nathan Adams - Falling (Quentin Harris Vocal)
> 2. Glenn Underground - Techno Soul (Original)
> ...



https://soundcloud.com/lordjp/deeper-side-of-surrey


----------



## cozmikbrew (Sep 4, 2014)

Stumbled on to this,Dub/Dubstep/Bass goodness https://soundcloud.com/user3105090/touching-bass-the-bug


----------



## Numbers (Sep 4, 2014)

cozmikbrew said:


> Stumbled on to this,Dub/Dubstep/Bass goodness https://soundcloud.com/user3105090/touching-bass-the-bug


I'm only 5ish minutes in and already Love it


----------



## danski (Sep 6, 2014)

Dan U said:


> I don't think these DJ Zinc 'Trust me, I was there' mixes have been posted yet
> 
> Anyway, check them out on his soundcloud, available to download (you have to search through a bit)
> 
> ...


Really looking forward to getting home and checking these out. Thanks


----------



## Treacle Toes (Sep 9, 2014)

Digging in the garden...crate digging with this. 



> 1.Unknown
> 2.Easy, Easy, Got To Take It Easy
> by*Teddy Pendergrass*
> 3.Innocent 'Til Proven Guilty
> ...



http://www.mixcloud.com/SoulCoolRecords/mr-thing-champion-nerd/


----------



## Treacle Toes (Sep 9, 2014)

> 1.Unknown
> 2.Sally
> by*Frank Pleyer Big Band*
> 3.Spooky Doo
> ...


http://www.mixcloud.com/SoulCoolRec...ct&utm_medium=shorturl&utm_campaign=cloudcast



> The Strange Games series from BBE Music began in the summer of 1997, represents the blueprint for modern R&B and rap music. It joins the dots between 70's soul, 80's rare groove and 90's mass market hip hop.
> 
> This compilation contains a wide variety of styles of tracks, from classic dance-floor fillers as well as lesser known delights. A more accessible diggers delight if you wish with an emphasis on quality tracks and not just songs worth having for a 2 second sample.


----------



## Dan U (Sep 17, 2014)

probably not worth bumping the thread about the party now, so will just leave these here

https://soundcloud.com/mumbo-jumbo-2

All of the sets from the recent DIY 25th birthday are now up. Digs/Whoosh, Simon DK etc

small note of caution - I tried to download the DK mix when it was first posted a few weeks back and it was a whopping 3gig so probably one to stream (haven't checked the others)


----------



## Numbers (Sep 18, 2014)

Listening to this old beauty - Space Rastas in Outerspace

From the excellent DubConscious on the even better Spannered.

http://www.spannered.org/radio/1430/


*Tracklisting:*

Daddy Freddy — Herb FI Bun
Baroque Dub — Billie Jean version
Mungos Hi Fi — Old Time Dance
Mikey Murka & Disrupt — Secondhand Man
Matisyahu — Jerusalem
Ky Mani Marley — Warriors
Jim Screachy — Super Cool
Willie Williams — Run Dem a Run
Nephtali — Watch the Ride
Carl Meeks — Ganja Baby
Thievery Corporation — Richest Man in Babylon
Jahtari Riddim Force — Echantier
DJ Spooky — Mr Brown remix
Thievery Corporation — State of the Union
Mungos Hi Fi — Under Arrest
John Frum — May in Dub
Butch Cassidy Sound System — Butches Brew
Bo Marley — Robot Echoes
Disrupt — True Creators
Elisa Zaria — .........
Mungos Hifi — Dubplate fi Dem
Volfoniq / Disrupt / Bo Marley — L'Anchoiade
Disrupt — Chip on Fire
Disrupt — Kozure Okami
Disrupt — Samurai Showdown
Bluetech — Alchemie Dub
Mungo's Hi Fi — Belly Ska
Hickory Jack - Pirate Anthem
DJ Spooky — Revolution Disco Dub


----------



## Treacle Toes (Sep 28, 2014)

Levitated out of my chair by the track mixed in from 11 minutes in, every, single time! Impossible not to groove! 

Love this mix!


----------



## bihindi01 (Oct 1, 2014)

Another mix created for you to unwind or doze off to. 
There are various styles involved to sooth your soul for about 90 minutes. 
Let this mix guide you through the land of dreams and deepest nights. Enjoy!

http://www.mixcloud.com/lars-lehnhartz/slumber-session-vol-2-by-lars-lehnhartz/


----------



## Treacle Toes (Oct 1, 2014)

> *Omar S 60 min Boiler Room mix*
> 
> Boiler Room x Diesel + Edun present Studio Africa w/ Kyle Hall b2b Funkineven, Culoe de Song b2b Mosca, Theo Parrish, Omar S, Romare, Spoek Mathambo, Baloji & Batida.
> 
> ...




https://soundcloud.com/platform/omar-s-60-min-boiler-room-mix


----------



## cozmikbrew (Oct 2, 2014)

Numbers said:


> Listening to this old beauty - Space Rastas in Outerspace
> 
> From the excellent DubConscious on the even better Spannered.
> 
> ...


Totally forgot bout this site,thought itd been taken down,some gems on there ,lost em when 'puter crashed an not backed up,nice one f reminder


----------



## Treacle Toes (Oct 2, 2014)

*Afro, Tribal, Deep & Minimal House mixed by DJ Ras Sjamaan *



> Tracklist:
> 
> The Slave Song - Mushroom Boyz
> Machangu - Infinite Boys feat. G.man (Infinite Boys Remix)
> ...




Really like this guy's selection* *
*https://soundcloud.com/ras_sjamaan*


----------



## braindancer (Oct 3, 2014)

Loving this machinedrum mix - been on repeat the last few days: https://soundcloud.com/brooklynemf/bemf-2014-exclusive-mix-001-machinedrum-hosted-by-melo-x

Cutty Ranks - The Stopper (Machinedrum Edit)
Congo Natty ft. Tenor Fly,Top Cat,General Levy,Tippa Irie,Sweetie Irie,Daddy Freddy - UK Allstars (Machinedrum Remix)
DJ Vadim ft. Demolition Man - Badman
Schlachthofbronx ft. Buraka Som Sistema - Volumen
Papa San - Perdominant (Machinedrum Remix)
Machinedrum - Bahalahcen
Machinedrum - Don't Stop Plz
Salva - Gas Pedal Remix VIP
SK Simeon - Ram Dancehall (Machinedrum Remix)
Bunny General - Full Up a Class
Beenie Man - Nah Inna Dat (Machinedrum Remix)
Yaw Mulatto - All of Mi Life (Machinedrum Remix)


----------



## Numbers (Oct 4, 2014)

This is an absolutely Lovely mix - The Lovers IV by King Kong Disco

www.mixcloud.com/KingKongDisko/the-lovers-iv/

1.I'm In The Mood For Love by *The Heptones*
2.It's A Thin Line Between Love And Hate by *B.B Seaton*
3.Artibella by *Ken Boothe*
4.Fever (King Kong Disko Combination Edit) by *Junior Byles & Susan Cadogan*
5.Ain't No Sunshine by *Jimmy Lindsay*
6.Cottage In Negril by *Tyrone Taylor*
7.Love the Way it Should Be by *Pat Kelly*
8.Cool Down the Pace by* Gregory isaacs*
9.Sweetie Come Brush Me by *John Holt*
10.If You Want My Lovin by *Dennis Brown*
11.Since I Fell For You by *George Nooks*
12.When I’m ready by *Freddie McGregor*
13.Oh Me Oh My by *Jerry Jones*
14.Sitting In The Park by *Slim Smith*
15.Put Yourself In My Place by *Delroy Wilson*
16.Rescue Me by *THE EBONY SISTERS*
17.Too experienced by *Eddie Lovette*
18.As Long as I Live by *Don Henry*
19.Don't Rock My Boat by *The Wailers*
20.In The Midnight Hour by *The Silvertones*
21.One life to live by *Phyllis Dillon*
22.Let Him Try by *Alton Ellis*
23.Love is a message by *Jacob miller*
24.PLEASE STOP YOUR LYING by *Errol Dunkley*
25.I'm Your Puppet by *Jimmy London*
26.Lovers rock inna JA Style by* Freddie McGregor*
27.SOME GUYS HAVE ALL THE LUCK by *Derrick Harriott*
28.Cupid by *Johnny Nash*
29.Ba Ooh Paooh Pa Pa Ya by *Eddie Lovette*
30.The tide is high by *THE PARAGONS*
31.Be My Baby by *The Marvells*
32.Mr sandman by *Boris Gardener*


----------



## Treacle Toes (Oct 4, 2014)

Dan U said:


> probably not worth bumping the thread about the party now, so will just leave these here
> 
> https://soundcloud.com/mumbo-jumbo-2
> 
> ...



Wow, workout mixes for the whole week sorted! 

Gonna start now.


----------



## ringo (Oct 8, 2014)

Sublime King Tubbys Selection from Dave Hendley, probably the world authority on the Dub Master

http://www.drumandbass-rec.com/blog/radio/6957


----------



## ska invita (Oct 10, 2014)

just stumbled on one of my favourite mixes of all time on youtube - have listened to this countless time - Numbers, think you might like this one mate


----------



## baffled (Oct 15, 2014)

https://soundcloud.com/djjaguarskills/jaguar-skills-60-minutes-of-ram

Not sure Jag's cut up style appeals to everyone but he does a good job here.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Oct 16, 2014)

Nice two step street soul/funky work out mix for today. 

https://soundcloud.com/rahaan/the-record-files


----------



## ska invita (Oct 21, 2014)

FACT greatest techno playslit
some amazing bits in here


----------



## rutabowa (Oct 24, 2014)

DiY soundsystem 1992, amazing tracks: https://soundcloud.com/stevemangled/diy-soundsystem-c1990-unknown-house-mix-from-tape


----------



## 74drew (Oct 24, 2014)

solid techno from Forward Strategy Group: https://soundcloud.com/clashmusic/clash-dj-mix-forward-strategy


----------



## Aitch (Oct 26, 2014)

..wrong thread :-D


----------



## Dan U (Oct 28, 2014)

Dan U said:


> I don't think these DJ Zinc 'Trust me, I was there' mixes have been posted yet
> 
> Anyway, check them out on his soundcloud, available to download (you have to search through a bit)
> 
> ...



just quoting myself as he has added another 2 1992 mixes since i posted this. the last one is particularly good. pt6.


----------



## ska invita (Oct 28, 2014)

giving pt 6 a blast now  sounding proper so far!


----------



## Numbers (Oct 28, 2014)

Tribute to Sir John Holt by King Kong Disko (I love this mob)

http://www.mixcloud.com/KingKongDisko/in-memory-of-john-holt/


----------



## bmd (Oct 29, 2014)

This Futureboogie Spring mix by Leftside Wobble keeps on giving. The Acid Soul ones are pretty good too.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Oct 29, 2014)

Numbers said:


> Tribute to Sir John Holt by King Kong Disko (I love this mob)
> 
> http://www.mixcloud.com/KingKongDisko/in-memory-of-john-holt/



Nice one, will check that out later


----------



## Treacle Toes (Oct 29, 2014)

bmd said:


> This Futureboogie Spring mix by Leftside Wobble keeps on giving. The Acid Soul ones are pretty good too.



...and this


----------



## Dan U (Oct 29, 2014)

bmd said:


> This Futureboogie Spring mix by Leftside Wobble keeps on giving. The Acid Soul ones are pretty good too.



this mix is cracking, thank you for posting


----------



## Numbers (Oct 29, 2014)

Bob, lovely, thus thanks 

Hands up anyone who thinks thanks to all who post up great mixes, more thanks to U75 and this and the Urb DJ mix thread for utterly wonderful mixes, continuously, + praise the whomever these sites exist to host them and that people go out of their way to mix them, upload them, share them - for our listening pleasure


----------



## Treacle Toes (Oct 29, 2014)

Numbers said:


> Bob, lovely, thus thanks
> 
> Hands up anyone who thinks thanks to all who post up great mixes, more thanks to U75 and this and the Urb DJ mix thread for utterly wonderful mixes, continuously, + praise the whomever these sites exist to host them and that people go out of their way to mix them, upload them, share them - for our listening pleasure



Awwwwwwwwww you big softie!


----------



## ska invita (Oct 31, 2014)

big mix

Unreleased jungle selection!
Plus a little write up on how to get hold of some of these tunes.
http://www.drumtrip.co.uk/mixes/law-unreleased-jungle-selection/

dubplate beeswax

01. DJ Trace – Definition Of Living
02. The Invisible Man – The Journey
03. The Undergraduates – Space (The Dark Remix)
04. Droppin’ Science – Volume 1 (94 Mix)
05. Wax Doctor – The Saint (Dubplate Mix)
06. Dillinja – Follow Me
07. Photek – Say It
08. J Majik – Your Sound (Digital & Photek VIP)
09. Dillinja – Baby Your
10. Doctor G – Bassface
11. Dillinja – Lion Heart VIP
12. System X – Mind Games (95 VIP)
13. Roger Johnson – Crazy Day Dreams
14. Photek – Feeling Up
15. The Undergraduates – Into Da Future (Droppin’ Science Remix)
16. Dillinja – In My Soul
17. The Invisible Man – Drifting


----------



## Fez909 (Oct 31, 2014)

Holy shit, this mix 



Otto Von Schirach doing a proper live set, complete with singing, sampling, drum machines, fancy dress (including costume changes). One of the few times 'watching' a mix is worthwhile.

Love this comment under the video:



> i like the comments of all those stupid hipsters that doesn´t know who Otto is, they came here to see another boring and lame Boiler Room and now they are crying. All of you are like the guy with the UR shirt, and i am like the guy with the horsehead


----------



## nogojones (Oct 31, 2014)

Fez909 said:


> Holy shit, this mix
> 
> 
> 
> ...





That is brilliant! Whilst the BR tend to have good mix's it never really makes for interesting viewing


----------



## Dan U (Nov 4, 2014)

Dan U said:


> probably not worth bumping the thread about the party now, so will just leave these here
> 
> https://soundcloud.com/mumbo-jumbo-2
> 
> ...


Onket these. 

Also there is a mix a few back called future boogie. Check that and stop moaning I don't send you links 

As you were, everyone else.

Badgers


----------



## ManchesterBeth (Nov 10, 2014)

My favourite techno DJs at the moment...


----------



## ManchesterBeth (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## Treacle Toes (Nov 10, 2014)

Workout mix tonight was firing! 



> Chrissy Murderbot's Year of Mixtapes Week 38: Chicago House.
> 
> Jamie Principle; Waiting On My Angel (A Frankie Knuckles Production) (Persona Records, 1985)
> Adonis & The Endless Pokers; The Poke (D.J. International Records, 1986)
> ...


http://www.murderbot.com/mixtapeblog/murderbot-week38-chicago_house.mp3

The whole blog is amazing...a catalogue of great mixes and selections!
http://yearofmixtapes.blogspot.co.uk/

Thanks again Fez909


----------



## ska invita (Nov 10, 2014)

dialectician said:


> My favourite techno DJs at the moment...



serious music - thanks
nice to see a back to back thing too

as ever, boiler room is not a pretty sight.


----------



## ska invita (Nov 11, 2014)

DJ SS - Turntable Psycho (Late 91 Studio mix - bought  in car park after Andomeda 2) 
wicked 91 vibes
http://www.mixcloud.com/perception9...bought-this-in-the-car-park-after-andomeda-2/


----------



## Treacle Toes (Nov 11, 2014)

_'As you struggle to find the feel with your feet, ask yourself, can you dance to my beat?' 

_


> Chrissy Murderbot's Year of Mixtapes Week 50: Deep House
> 
> Blaze; _My Beat_ (BBE, 1998)
> Afefe Iku;_ Mirror Dance _(Yoruba Records, 2008)
> ...


----------



## baffled (Nov 11, 2014)

Been going through Slipmatts soundcloud and found this gem of a mix.

http://soundcloud.com/slipmatt-1/slipmatt-my-24-years-with


----------



## ManchesterBeth (Nov 11, 2014)

Sorry, i  am a very serious man. i might have even been extemporising about oscillations within Beckett's prose in the novel Murphy to people whilst off my nut at a techno night. Or Des Esseintes negative affirmation, not drive but jouissance. i dunno, proof that techno and dating just don't go together.


----------



## ska invita (Nov 14, 2014)

this looked like it was a great day out




"Larry Levan elevated DJing to an artform at New York's Paradise Garage. As part of the local initiative to rename King Street Larry Levan Way, the Red Bull Music Academy is proud to pay tribute to Levan's legacy with the Larry Levan Street Party. Thank you for joining us as we turned King Street between Varick and Hudson into Larry Levan Way on May 11 along with François Kevorkian, David DePino, Joey Llanos and Jocelyn Brown."


and talking of Jocelyn....
The Paradise Garage 1985 - Larry Levan With A Live PA From Jocelyn Brown


----------



## Numbers (Nov 15, 2014)

baffled said:


> Been going through Slipmatts soundcloud and found this gem of a mix.
> 
> http://soundcloud.com/slipmatt-1/slipmatt-my-24-years-with


Very first bar of that transported me back 25 years.  Have the house to myself for the next few hours so gonna listen to it through right now, loud too.  Cheers.


----------



## The_Reverend_M (Nov 19, 2014)

*Bassbin Twins - Live 1999*

Mix recorded and released back in the day 

https://soundcloud.com/bassbintwins/free-dl-bassbin-twins-live-99

1 –Unknown Artist Untitled 1:21
2 –Bassbin Twins Knife / Fork 1:44
3 –De La Soul Me, Myself And I 2:14
4 –Bassbin Twins EP 1 - Side 1 - Track 1 1:36
5 –Rob Base & DJ E-Z Rock It Takes Two 2:00
6 –Deejay Punk-Roc My Beatbox (Bassbin Twins Remix)Remix – Bassbin Twins 2:23
7 –Frog Junkies Air Guitar 1:27
8a –Freestylers Spaced Invader 3:32
8b –Freestylers Check The Skillz
9a –Bowser Let Ya Body Funk 3:05
9b –Wildchild Renegade Master
9c –2 Fat Buddhas Cut The Music
10 –Unknown Artist Untitled 2:22
11 –2 Bad Mice Bombscare 2:18
12a –Aphrodite & Micky Finn Drop Top Caddy 5:20
12a –Aphrodite & Micky Finn Bad Ass
13 –Bassbin Twins Old School Beats 4:12
14a –Mr. Oizo Flat Beat 3:36
14b –Azzido Da Bass Dooms Night (Timo Maas Remix)Remix – Timo Maas
14c –Method Man Release Yo' Delf (Acapella)
15 –A² Do You Like The Way You Feel When You Shake 4:08
16 –Unknown Artist Untitled 2:54
17 –Unknown Artist Untitled 2:47
18a –2 Bad Mice Bombscare 3:50
18b –Outkast Bombs Over Baghdad (Acapella)


----------



## braindancer (Nov 19, 2014)

dialectician said:


> My favourite techno DJs at the moment...




Woah - that's some proper techno right there.  Nice one...


----------



## baffled (Nov 19, 2014)

The_Reverend_M said:


> *Bassbin Twins - Live 1999*
> 
> Mix recorded and released back in the day
> 
> ...



That popped up in my soundcloud feed and very good it is, stupid ios app no longer has track listing so thanks for posting it up.


----------



## The_Reverend_M (Nov 21, 2014)

No worries


----------



## baffled (Nov 22, 2014)

https://soundcloud.com/soleheaven/dj-dsk-live-the-cut-2011

Not sure if I've posted this before or not, funky breaks/hip hop.

MC intro but music only after.


----------



## baffled (Nov 27, 2014)

Very nice pre 2 step garage mix here.

https://soundcloud.com/thecunningone/jay-cunning-classic-garage-dj-mix-pre-2-step-selection

And a UKG one here.

https://soundcloud.com/thecunningone/jay-cunning-uk-garage-vol-1

One more

https://soundcloud.com/thecunningone/jay-cunning-old-skool-vol-3-jungle-influenced-hardcore-92-93


----------



## nogojones (Nov 27, 2014)

This old hardcore jungle set by Slipmatt really had me bouncing round work yesterday

https://soundcloud.com/slipmatt-1/live-desire-payback-iii-the-rocket-04-02-1995


----------



## ska invita (Nov 28, 2014)

Really like Bintus - UK acid house/acid techno/electro vibes - in the mix here
http://ra4.residentadvisor.net/audio/lotm/1411-ra-lotm-power-vacuum.mp3

Bintus - Lightnin (POWVAC010 - forthcoming)
Bintus - Corrosion Control (POWVAC001)
Invincible Scum - Scumrush (POWVAC004)
JoeFarr & J. Tijn - Mustard Sucker (POWVAC008)
Mark Broom - Beat Mix (POWVAC005)
An-i - Convo (POWVAC008)
JoeFarr - Sentry (POWVAC009)
Objekt - Balloons (POWVAC008)
EDMX - I'm Rushing My Tits Off (POWVAC002)
Bintus - Paracelsus Beat (POWVAC007)
EDMX - Star Blast (POWVAC006)
JoeFarr - Rampart (POWVAC009)
EDMX - Frozen Stomp (POWVAC006)
Positive Merge - Note (POWVAC008)
EDMX - Cerberus (POWVAC002)
Bintus - Point Counter Point (POWVAC003)
Bintus - Advanced fuel (POWVAC001)
Cylob - Spyworld (POWVAC011 - forthcoming)
Cornwallis - At The Disco (POWVAC011 - forthcoming)


----------



## tikka84 (Nov 28, 2014)

It's been a great few years for roots reggae in Jamaica and world wide, loads of good music coming out and a lot of it on vinyl too! This is a selection of my favourites from the 'Reggae Revival'. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





https://soundcloud.com/tikadan/tika-dan-stand-for-something-mixtape

1. Lutan Fyah - Give Thanks and Praise (Reggae Fever 7")
2. Luciano - I Do Adore Jah (Reggae Fever 7")
3. Jah Mason - My God & King (Reggae Fever 7")
4. Chronixx - Perfect Tree (Roots & Harmony/ Buyreggae 7")
5. Sizzla - Sweet To My Brain (Roots & Harmony/ Buyreggae 7")
6. Kabaka Pyramid - Herb Defenda (Roots & Harmony/ Buyreggae 7")
7. Protoje ft Chronixx - Who Knows (Overstand/Buyreggae 7")
8. Chronixx - Capture Land (Dread and Terrible LP)
9. Robert Mint - Black Dynasty (Wackies 7")
10. Murray Man - Jah Is Looking Over (Mellow Vibes 12")
11. Bitty McLean - No Love (Plead My Cause) (Taxi/Silent River 12")
12. Jah Bouks - Angola
13. Kabaka Pyramid - Never Gonna Be A Slave
14. Exco Levi - Another Bill Again (Lifeline/Buyreggae 7")
15. Busy Signal - Survival (Juke Boxx/Buyreggae 7")
16. Exco Levi - Cyaah Cow Wi Down (Juke Boxx/Buyreggae 7")
17. Jesse Royal - Raising Your Voices For Freedom (Maximum Sound 7")
18. Luciano - Spread Your Bed Hard (Maximum Sound 7")
19. Addis Pablo - Imperial Melody (Maximum Sound 7")
20. Jesse Royal - Preying On The Weak (Overstand/Buyreggae 7")
21. Chezidek - Damage (Overstand/Buyreggae 7")
22. Jah Cure - Territory (Overstand/Buyreggae 7")
23. Kabaka Pyramid - The Revival (Overstand/Buyreggae 7")
24. Protoje - Resist Not Evil (Overstand/Buyreggae 7")
25. Dre Island - Uptown Downtown (Overstand/Buyreggae 7")
26. Militancy Version (Overstand/Buyreggae 7")
27. Chronixx - Here Comes Trouble Dub (Dread and Terrible LP)
28. Chronixx - Here Comes Trouble (Overstand/Buyreggae 7")
29. Jesse Royal - Modern Day Judas (Overstand/Buyreggae 7")
30. Keida - Stand For Something
31. Lutan Fyah - Dem No Like Mi Address (Wackies/DKR 10")


----------



## ManchesterBeth (Nov 29, 2014)

Anyone got a classic techno-trance mix?

No, not that prog house shite or eurocore dung. EyeQ, Harthouse, Noom, Prolekult, Oliver Lieb, Robert Leiner, stuff like that. In that kinda mood. 92-95, '96 at a push...


----------



## ManchesterBeth (Nov 29, 2014)

Stuff like this. Ugh fuck it it's just techno. Just a longer and trippier kind. nothing at all to do with supersaw mayhem. I hate calling it techno-trance or trance-techno, Trance is associated with horrors that I can only begin to tell...


----------



## tbtommyb (Nov 29, 2014)

dialectician said:


> My favourite techno DJs at the moment...



playing corsica studios tomorrow afternoon!


----------



## ManchesterBeth (Nov 29, 2014)

I can't go . Have fun, though...


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 29, 2014)

dialectician said:


> Stuff like this. Ugh fuck it it's just techno. Just a longer and trippier kind. nothing at all to do with supersaw mayhem. I hate calling it techno-trance or trance-techno, Trance is associated with horrors that I can only begin to tell...



Don't be such an elitist snob. You're supposed to be a commie.


----------



## ManchesterBeth (Nov 29, 2014)

Yes but.

Trance is bourgeois. fact.

Hard house on the other hand... still shite though...


----------



## ManchesterBeth (Nov 30, 2014)

Orang Utan, I mean, would you want this to exist in a communist society? Would you? Could you tolerate your date(s) blasting this at full volume?


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 30, 2014)

Techno is well bourgeois, if you insist on going down that road.


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 30, 2014)

dialectician said:


> Orang Utan, I mean, would you want this to exist in a communist society? Would you? Could you tolerate your date(s) blasting this at full volume?



Isn't that Global Stoner ?
What's wrong with that anyway?


----------



## ManchesterBeth (Nov 30, 2014)

Orang Utan said:


> Techno is well bourgeois, if you insist on going down that road.



Fine. Jungle. satisfied now?


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 30, 2014)

Happy hardcore can be a lot of fun:
http://yearofmixtapes.blogspot.co.uk/2009/10/week-22-year-in-happy-hardcore1994.html?m=1
Though it's forever tinged with sadness now cos of Saaam.


----------



## ManchesterBeth (Nov 30, 2014)

Orang Utan said:


> Isn't that Global Stoner ?
> What's wrong with that anyway?



It's not serious enough and it's well childish and it's too white, no funk at all.

Here you go let me reeducate you comrade.


Be well serious. Serious like the star Sirius.


----------



## ManchesterBeth (Nov 30, 2014)

Orang Utan said:


> Happy hardcore can be a lot of fun:
> http://yearofmixtapes.blogspot.co.uk/2009/10/week-22-year-in-happy-hardcore1994.html?m=1
> Though it's forever tinged with sadness now cos of Saaam.



I just don't get it, never have. I'm clearly not inducing myself to take the right pharmaceuticals...


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 30, 2014)

'It's not serious enough' WTF?
Why does it have to be serious?
Music can be serious, but it can also be fun.
And saying music is too white is borderline offensive.
This is the best happy hardcore tune ever:
Fat Controller - In Complete Darkness:


----------



## ManchesterBeth (Nov 30, 2014)

Er... Spicelab; The Spirit of Fear 

Thats not hh...


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 30, 2014)

Read the comments too. Youtube comments of old skool tunes are beautiful. 
'Is the myth about this tune true? First time it got dropped at a rave 3 people died from sheer immensity of this tune'


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 30, 2014)

http://www.vice.com/en_uk/read/rave-video-comments-will-restore-your-faith-in-humanity


----------



## ManchesterBeth (Nov 30, 2014)

Orang Utan said:


> 'It's not serious enough' WTF?
> Why does it have to be serious?
> Music can be serious, but it can also be fun.



I just don't get on with happy/fun music. I don't see what's so wrong with that?  I'd rather introspective/dark music. I know people who like it, but I struggle to understand why. OK, this might be because I've had rough experiences in the past, but still... It seems like nursery music to me, not music that one goes out to hear with sensible, mature people.



Orang Utan said:


> 'And saying music is too white is borderline offensive.
> 
> This is the best happy hardcore tune ever:
> Fat Controller - In Complete Darkness:




That was ill-considered, I'll concede. But it still (somewhat) applies to the funkless eurodance stuff. the bouncy bouncy stuff without the breakbeats and dub bass. There's no black music feeling in it.

In Complete Darkness isn't quite HH, imho. It's just oldskool.

And, yes, it's a tune.


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 30, 2014)

Is this dour enough for you, dialectician ?
DJ Sprinkles + Mark Fell - Say It Slowly (N.U.M M…: 
Or is it too funkless and white?


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 30, 2014)

Music is often about escape and abandon.
People want to forget about the drudgery and just have fun.
I think you're on very shaky ground if you want to politicise different genres and make some sound and others unsound.


----------



## ManchesterBeth (Nov 30, 2014)

Orang Utan said:


> Is this dour enough for you, dialectician ?
> DJ Sprinkles + Mark Fell - Say It Slowly (N.U.M M…:
> Or is it too funkless and white?




It's fine.


----------



## ManchesterBeth (Nov 30, 2014)

Orang Utan said:


> Music is often about escape and abandon.
> People want to forget about the drudgery and just have fun.
> I think you're on very shaky ground if you want to politicise different genres and make some sound and others unsound.


Er, i wasn't being half serious? Messing around/semi-trolling. Or did that get lost in translation. I'm not a believer in proletkult, the idea of proletarian vs bourgeois culture just sounds like ideological bonapartism to me.


----------



## placid (Nov 30, 2014)

It's not very often I have all my rare chicago 12's and a spare 100 minutes these days..  however, the planets aligned last night and the result is a 100 minute mix..



My classics not classics series came about when a friend asked me to put my old, less known chicago stuff into a mix.  As much as we loved them..we were bored by the same old chicago tunes appearing in all the mixes and compilations..so i tried to make people aware of a whole load of lesser known tracks by lesser known artists… I went on to do 6 volumes…  they're getting on a bit now..and only 192 kbps so I thought id put all my favourite ones in one mix. Fastforward 10 years..and the advent of the Discogs bubble.. and the availability of every track known to man on Youtube…the not of 'lesser known' as they were..but they are still great tracks.



You can listen and/or download it here - https://soundcloud.com/placid_88/grails



Artsits - 

Joe R Lewis

Marcus Mixx

DA Posse

John

Jaquarius

Jody Finch

Melodious Myles

Disco D

Armando

Mystic



All done in one hit on two 1210's.


----------



## ManchesterBeth (Nov 30, 2014)

Gonna check that one out placid


----------



## ManchesterBeth (Nov 30, 2014)

Orang Utan this is pretty fucking ace. http://electronicexplorations.org/?show=sendai-2


----------



## ManchesterBeth (Nov 30, 2014)

Not sure if this has already been posted, but Krautrock mix from The Black Dog.

One of the first styles of electronic music I got into 

http://www.theblackdogma.com/tbd/2009/11/04-krautrock-return-to-the-source-dj-setmix/


----------



## ManchesterBeth (Nov 30, 2014)




----------



## blairsh (Nov 30, 2014)

Orang Utan said:


> Happy hardcore can be a lot of fun:
> http://yearofmixtapes.blogspot.co.uk/2009/10/week-22-year-in-happy-hardcore1994.html?m=1
> Though it's forever tinged with sadness now cos of Saaam.


Pretty sure Murderbots uk debut was at Tinnitus in Sheffield, the night Saam was co founder of (and being revived by another friend in Leeds currently) strange. 

Good shout mind OU


----------



## Fez909 (Dec 8, 2014)

Long lost Autechtre footage from Brixton found. Rave-tastic.


----------



## ManchesterBeth (Dec 8, 2014)

There needs to be a 90s IDM/experimental techno night in London one day.


----------



## ManchesterBeth (Dec 8, 2014)

Classic Claude. Raw and jackin'


----------



## ManchesterBeth (Dec 8, 2014)

New Samuel Kerridge mix

Hits the spot really well.


----------



## Dan U (Dec 9, 2014)

Orang Utan said:


> 'It's not serious enough' WTF?
> Why does it have to be serious?
> Music can be serious, but it can also be fun.
> And saying music is too white is borderline offensive.
> ...




it's getting a rerelease soon including on vinyl (March for that I think)

Fat Controller told me on twitter he doesn't  have a vinyl copy anymore as he gave them all away!

It is a total tune.

On a totally different vein, saw this on twitter today posted up by Chris Duckenfield. Listening to the first one now, it's ace.

http://www.redbullmusicacademy.com/magazine/tony-humphries-mastermix-selection-by-gerd-janson


----------



## Treacle Toes (Dec 9, 2014)

I am a little bit in love with this mix from the fabulous year in mixtapes blog:




> Chrissy Murderbot's Year of Mixtapes Week 52: Boogie
> 
> Pleasure; _Joyous _(Fantasy, 1977)
> The Blackbyrds; _Thankful 'Bout Yourself_ (Fantasy, 1975)
> ...



All kinds of wonderful and boogie-happy workout making


----------



## ManchesterBeth (Dec 9, 2014)

This Adam X Lies Podcast is pretty great.

Industrial/EBM vibes.

Tracklist.


> 1. Clock DVA - Connection Machine
> 2 .The Klinik - Under The Black Sun
> 3. Insekt - Aqua Death
> 4. Bigod 20 - Kruesch
> ...


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Dec 10, 2014)

Rutita1 said:


> I am a little bit in love with this mix from the fabulous year in mixtapes blog:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That's a great site isn't it. So enthusiastically uncool.


----------



## Onket (Dec 10, 2014)

I had a look after Orang Utan linked to it earlier in the thread (top of this page) but had to stop because I was downloading most of them.


----------



## ManchesterBeth (Dec 14, 2014)

Nphonix - Techstep & Neurofunk 1997-2003 Essentials


----------



## ManchesterBeth (Dec 14, 2014)

Tracklist:

Part one:



Spoiler






> [1997]
> 
> 01.Krust - Soul In Motion [Full Cycle]
> 02.Optical - To Shape The Future [Metalheadz]
> ...


]


----------



## ManchesterBeth (Dec 14, 2014)

Part two:



Spoiler






> [2001]
> 
> 219.Cause 4 Concern - Strange Nature [Timeless]
> 220.Arcane - Polygon Sea [Audio Blueprint]
> ...


----------



## ManchesterBeth (Dec 14, 2014)

Part three:



Spoiler






> [2003]
> 
> 397.Black Sun Empire - Gunseller [Transparent]
> 398.Kiko - Ronin [Ohm Resistance]
> ...


----------



## panpete (Dec 15, 2014)

For fans of deep dark progressive tribal, this is absolutely stunning


----------



## Dan U (Dec 17, 2014)

Jerome Hill

http://electronicexplorations.org/?show=jerome-hill

t/list



> Intro
> 01. Bintus "Cylinder Bop" (Power Vacuum)
> 02. Wevie De Crepon "Ton Wah" (Sonig)
> 03. Herbert "My DJ" (Accidental)
> ...



Doc Scott @ Metalheadz night at Outlook Festival
https://soundcloud.com/metalheadz/doc-scott-outlook-festival-070914


----------



## Dan U (Dec 17, 2014)

you should like the metalheadz one Onket 
issues with soundcloud aside


----------



## Onket (Dec 17, 2014)

That's the one I can't download!


----------



## The_Reverend_M (Dec 18, 2014)

Onket said:


> That's the one I can't download!



www.sounddrain.com


----------



## Treacle Toes (Dec 24, 2014)

A funky rares xmas mix 

https://soundcloud.com/howardsway/xmasmix


----------



## Treacle Toes (Dec 24, 2014)

Fuck me it's excellent!


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Dec 24, 2014)

Usual brill Xmas mix of Jazz, Reggae etc from Stephen Grasso
http://www.bangthebore.org/archives/5819


----------



## porno thieving gypsy (Dec 28, 2014)

New mix from the nextmen containing all their usual cross genre selections and edits - it is very good and a lot of fun.

https://soundcloud.com/bradbaloo/the-nextmen-checkmate


----------



## The_Reverend_M (Dec 28, 2014)

Back to '97! (sets from Randall, Hype, JJF, DJ Rap and more...) 

https://soundcloud.com/section23/sets/helter-skelter-energy-97


----------



## Numbers (Dec 28, 2014)

porno thieving gypsy said:


> New mix from the nextmen containing all their usual cross genre selections and edits - it is very good and a lot of fun.
> 
> https://soundcloud.com/bradbaloo/the-nextmen-checkmate


Absolutely loving this, it's a lot of fun alright... I've even turned my sub on and it sounds proper.  Missus is even asking how can she play it tomorrow when she's here on her own.


----------



## Numbers (Dec 28, 2014)

Fozzie Bear said:


> Usual brill Xmas mix of Jazz, Reggae etc from Stephen Grasso
> http://www.bangthebore.org/archives/5819


This is just utterly fucking great.


----------



## Numbers (Dec 28, 2014)

After the above 2 we've put this on, I've posted it before... but it's ruddy wonderful.  I absolutely love this.

http://www.mixcloud.com/KingKongDisko/the-lovers-iv/


----------



## ManchesterBeth (Dec 28, 2014)

I found a Slipmatt mix the other day on YT that was quality for the first 30 mins — even dropped Omni Trio's Soul Promenade! But it had to be ruined by that happy junk during the last 20. It was one of those 93/94 mixes so it could have been done tastefully but no...

Anyway, here's 
Vince Watson's RA podcast

Lush, jazzy detroit vibes. 

I'd love to see him do a live set. Though some of his recent stuff has been leaning in an ever so slightly prog/tech house direction for my tastes. Still, this is brilliant and it was released this year so all is not lost! Proper funk.


----------



## BCBlues (Dec 29, 2014)

porno thieving gypsy said:


> New mix from the nextmen containing all their usual cross genre selections and edits - it is very good and a lot of fun.
> 
> https://soundcloud.com/bradbaloo/the-nextmen-checkmate



Loving this. Learn to play chess and have a boogie at the same


----------



## Treacle Toes (Dec 30, 2014)

Letting the sunshine in via Afrobeat today. 

http://www.mixcloud.com/MogaDisco/speciale-2015-nye-mix/


----------



## Treacle Toes (Dec 30, 2014)

*Oonops Drops - California Soul*
*By Brooklyn Radio*
http://www.mixcloud.com/brooklynradio/california-soul/



> 1.Oonops
> 2.Intro
> by*The Mighty Sceptres*
> 3.Shy As A Butterfly
> ...


----------



## baffled (Dec 30, 2014)

porno thieving gypsy said:


> New mix from the nextmen containing all their usual cross genre selections and edits - it is very good and a lot of fun.
> 
> https://soundcloud.com/bradbaloo/the-nextmen-checkmate


 
love this cheers.


----------



## ManchesterBeth (Dec 30, 2014)

Karenn Boiler Room London Live Set

You might like Orang Utan ska invita


----------



## panpete (Dec 31, 2014)

The_Reverend_M said:


> www.sounddrain.com


thanks


----------



## baffled (Jan 1, 2015)

I have previously recommended this album in one of the hip hop threads and now Jag has put it up on Soundcloud.

https://soundcloud.com/djjaguarskills/jaguar-skills-the-nervous-album-2014

From an NME review...............


"New York’s Nervous Records is best known for its house output, but also released some quality boom-bap hip-hop in the 90s with KRS One and Smif-N-Wessun among its alumni. For this mix album, DJ Jaguar Skills has taken 65 songs and acappellas from Nervous’ hip-hop catalogue, reworking every track to ensure maximum head-nod. But 90s purists can listen in peace: the music is faithful to its historical origins throughout."


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jan 6, 2015)

Fozzie Bear said:


> Usual brill Xmas mix of Jazz, Reggae etc from Stephen Grasso
> http://www.bangthebore.org/archives/5819



Playing catch up at the moment...Workout mix for tonight


----------



## ManchesterBeth (Jan 6, 2015)

Dave Angel - Essential Mix (1999)

Play some chunky house at techno speed and you get an idea of this mix. Love it, full of energy.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jan 7, 2015)

baffled said:


> http://soundcloud.com/metalheadz/ukf-music-podcast-19-lenzman
> 
> Some seriously good tracks on this.
> 
> ...



Am working my way through this thread from the start 

Sadly a lot of the links no longer work.

This one is from page 16 and perfect for this evening.


ETA: The MC is a little annoying at times but really like this, some amazing tracks on there and brought back some very distant but great memories of good metalheadz/dnb nights...the kind where people smiled, danced their arses off and embraced the ecclectic freshness of it all.


----------



## ska invita (Jan 8, 2015)

I absolutely love the Balaganjah roots podcasts, each and every one is a wonder, but this one is something a bit unusual, a mix of afrobeat, jazz and roots in a kaleidoscopic 3 deck fashion - if that appeals give it a try and stick with it, it might seem a bit strange at first but its a dream of a mix
http://balaganjah.podomatic.com/entry/2014-12-19T14_14_07-08_00


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jan 8, 2015)

ska invita said:


> I absolutely love the Balaganjah roots podcasts, each and every one is a wonder, but this one is something a bit unusual, a mix of afrobeat, jazz and roots in a kaleidoscopic 3 deck fashion - if that appeals give it a try and stick with it, it might seem a bit strange at first but its a dream of a mix
> http://balaganjah.podomatic.com/entry/2014-12-19T14_14_07-08_00



Nice on ska invita That will save me looking for a mix for tonight's workout...sounds great!


----------



## ska invita (Jan 8, 2015)

Rutita1 said:


> Nice on ska invita That will save me looking for a mix for tonight's workout...sounds great!


not sure if its really one to get the heartrate pumping too, but hope you like it
they're my favourite djs on the Internet - 444 shows to work your way through!


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jan 8, 2015)

ska invita said:


> not sure if its really one to get the heartrate pumping too, but hope you like it
> they're my favourite djs on the Internet - 444 shows to work your way through!



Not all workouts are aerobic and jump up style!  I will be doing weights at home this evening so the only thing that needs to be pumping it the iron.


----------



## ManchesterBeth (Jan 8, 2015)

Randall, live at Awol 93, vol 4.


GQ's one of the few rave MCs I like.


----------



## ska invita (Jan 8, 2015)

dialectician said:


> Randall, live at Awol 93, vol 4.
> 
> 
> GQ's one of the few rave MCs I like.



classic TL 

Randall – AWOL ‘Live In London 93 Volume 4′ March 1993
October 20, 2010 on 12:19 pm | In AWOL 1993 | 1 Comment
SIDE 1
01 Darkman – Darkman – Formation
02 DJ Hype – Weird eneergy (Hells bells mix) – Sub Base
03 Rufige Kru – Menace – Reinforced
04 Skeleton Krew – Love to love ya (Remix) – Skeleton
05 Higher Octave – Breakdown EP – Pro One
06 The Untouchables – N’joi this – Tough Toonz
07 Rufige Kru – Terminator – Hardcore Synthetic Phonography
08 Bodysnatch – The Strength (Remix) – Big City
09 DOPE – When I was young (Dubplate remix?!)
10 DOPE – When I was young (DJ Easy & T-Bags revisited remix) – Rugged Vinyl
SIDE 2
10 DOPE – When I was young (DJ Easy & T-Bags revisited remix) – Rugged Vinyl (Cont)
11 Cool Hand Flex – Dick Turpin EP – De Underground
12 D’Livin – Why – D’Livin
13 Randall – The R – Reinforced
14 Nasty Habits – Here come the drumz (Remix) – Reinforced
15 D Force – Ruff!!! – Slammin Vinyl
16 The Untouchables – It’s Alright – Whitehouse
17 After Dark – Come together – ADR
18 Studio 2 – Ragga logic (Call tha cops) – Studio 2
19 Optical Haze – Wonderful Experiences (Pt II) – Out Of Romford
20 – Edited from TL –
21 Hardcore Rhythm Team – Do U C The Light – Furious
SIDE 3
22 Brooklyn – Drumbass Psycho Part 2 – Goodfella Records
23 Static Substance – Ghetto people – Impact
24 Tek 9 – You got to slow down – Reinforced
25 Neuromancer – Pennywise (2 twisted mix) – Symphony Sounds
26 XLR8 – Dubplate (Whats my name) – Advance
27 Johnny Jungle – Johnny – Face
28 – Edited from TL –
29 The House Crew – Euphoria – Production House
30 Manix – When you hold me close (92 remix) – Reinforced
31 The Untouchables – Desire ’93 – Tough Toonz
32 Bizzy B & Peshay – All crew hold tight – Brain
SIDE 4
32 Bizzy B & Peshay – All crew hold tight – Brain (Cont)
33 Flex & Uncle 22 – On Top Of The World – Pure NRG
34 Scott & Keith – Deranged (Bonus drums mix) – Reinforced
35 Guy Called Gerald – 28 gun badboy – Juice Box
36 Origination – Hardcore Youth – Entity
37 Studio 2 – Dirty games – Studio 2
38 4 Hero – Journey from the light (Remix) – Reinforced
39 DJ Harry & Point Blank – Cape Fear (Original Mix) [Tone Def]
40 Static Substance – Follow my beat – Impact
41 SMF – Twisted Bungle – Rugged Vinyl
(nice to see this played out - mad tune)

42 Tom & Jerry – Physics – Tom & Jerry
43 The Junglist – Volume 2 Side B1 – F-Project


----------



## Numbers (Jan 9, 2015)

dialectician said:


> Randall, live at Awol 93, vol 4.
> 
> 
> GQ's one of the few rave MCs I like.



Snowball time.

Man, have so many fond memories I can can't remember from those days.  Coming out and heading up the market across the road on a Saturday morning, having been destroyed by Randall and Kenny Ken all night.


----------



## ska invita (Jan 10, 2015)

got 10 gig of hardrive space?

182 bukem mixes to dl here https://archive.org/details/175bpm.plLtjBukemMixtapesCollection

shame no Kiss shows (eta theres 4 on there)
cant please some people eh


----------



## ManchesterBeth (Jan 10, 2015)

Holy fuck ska.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 10, 2015)

He was always a bit too soft for me.


----------



## ManchesterBeth (Jan 10, 2015)

Orang Utan said:


> He was always a bit too soft for me.



Like him up until '96, then yeah he does start to get a little bit too mellow and less junglistic.


----------



## stethoscope (Jan 10, 2015)

Absolutely adore his 96 Essential Mix though - that first hour (also on the 'Rebirth' Yaman mix) is just sublime.


----------



## ManchesterBeth (Jan 10, 2015)

True.


----------



## stethoscope (Jan 10, 2015)

One of my most memorable nights was Bukem's set at Club Pure-X back in Sept 94, which I posted a while back on this thread here (I've since re-upped it again here if you want it).

Also love the set he played at Universe Big Love


----------



## ska invita (Jan 11, 2015)

bukem rinsed amen breaks more than anyone 


dialectician said:


> Like him up until '96, then yeah he does start to get a little bit too mellow and less junglistic.


thats a fair analysis
its a lie that bukem played coffee table music - i followed bukem and fabio from 94 onwards and it was always having it on a system - if you can get down to prog disco on a system trust me bukems selection rocked on a system too


----------



## ska invita (Jan 11, 2015)

top top notch kool fm January 94 set here (first half anyhow)
http://www.mixcloud.com/Dizzyuk/weedkillers-koollondon-199293/
masterclass in progression selection


----------



## cozmikbrew (Jan 12, 2015)

stethoscope said:


> One of my most memorable nights was Bukem's set at Club Pure-X back in Sept 94, which I posted a while back on this thread here (I've since re-upped it again here if you want it).
> 
> Also love the set he played at Universe Big Love


Bloody MC totally ruined that for me,tunes sound quality though


----------



## stethoscope (Jan 12, 2015)

cozmikbrew said:


> Bloody MC totally ruined that for me,tunes sound quality though



Yeah, MCs are either a vibe enhancer or vibe killer, really  I've always loved Hooligan and Juiceman myself since the days of Milwaukees.


----------



## killer b (Jan 12, 2015)

I've no interest in jungle without MCs tbh. Pointless. A bad MC ruins jungle in the same way bad guitarist ruins a rock band.


----------



## killer b (Jan 12, 2015)

(ie, its no kind of argument for removing the mc altogether(


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 12, 2015)

Never liked MCs at all, especially on the radio.


----------



## ska invita (Jan 12, 2015)

Orang Utan said:


> Never liked MCs at all, especially on the radio.


i can live without them. occasionally good live


----------



## killer b (Jan 12, 2015)

idiots. You shouldn't be allowed to listen to music.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 12, 2015)

killer b said:


> idiots. You shouldn't be allowed to listen to music.


The MCing gets in the way of the music!


----------



## killer b (Jan 12, 2015)

nonsense. the MCing is an integral part of the music - might as well lose the basslines too.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 12, 2015)

I don't care for them. In clubs they always sound awful as they seem to have shit mics - too boomy and muffled.


----------



## Fez909 (Jan 12, 2015)

MCs are shit. Too human. Listen to techno 

John Heckle on some new Boiler Room mix series (I think?) 

https://soundcloud.com/platform/upfront-009-headfront-panel


----------



## ska invita (Jan 12, 2015)

MCs spoiling the mixes thread now - oh the irony 



killer b said:


> nonsense. the MCing is an integral part of the music - might as well lose the basslines too.


i dont think its integral - it can be a good accompaniment though, a little spice, add a touch of hype. Thats at best. At worst it means you have to leave

good dnb album name this one


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 12, 2015)

Funnily enough, the only MC I ever enjoyed listening to was MC Conrad on a commercial Bukem mix.


----------



## Patteran (Jan 12, 2015)

dialectician said:


> Randall, live at Awol 93, vol 4.
> 
> 
> GQ's one of the few rave MCs I like.




Aces! Had plenty of good nights in Paradise round this period. Main room could get a bit much - air horns & dummies - downstairs was less hectic - housier, funkier - we called it garage, but we might have been wrong. The night would often split at 2,3am - the charlie cockneys with pony tails would head off to the Gardening Club, the scruffy acid northerners like me would head to Labyrinth or The Rocket, & the bold would head to the UN in Tottenham. Was it called garage? Before speed garage, had a certain bass sound & few vocals - christ knows - there was a lot of microdots about.

Edited to add - garage sound _might_ have been associated with Strictly Rhythm, but I'm struggling to remember a pertinent example of the sound


----------



## ska invita (Jan 13, 2015)

Orang Utan said:


> Funnily enough, the only MC I ever enjoyed listening to was MC Conrad on a commercial Bukem mix.


no shame at all, Bukem and Conrad are still a force to be reckoned with


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 13, 2015)

ska invita said:


> no shame at all, Bukem and Conrad are still a force to be reckoned with


I was referring to my earlier slagging of Bukem. Only really liked the No U Turn type tech side of jungle, as well as some jump up.


----------



## ManchesterBeth (Jan 13, 2015)

Orang Utan said:


> I was referring to my earlier slagging of Bukem. Only really liked the No U Turn type tech side of jungle, as well as some jump up.



Photek and early Source Direct made some very detroit/B12 esque stuff y'know.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 13, 2015)

Yep, loved them.
Dread Bass is my favourite jungle tune of all time though


----------



## stethoscope (Jan 14, 2015)

Found a long lost mix set today - dunno what happened to my original tape of this bitd. Proper reminisce going on this morning at my desk  

Ratty @ Dance Planet - Ultimate Show (March 92) - soundcloud link here.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jan 14, 2015)

Am enjoying the mixes of Brooklyn Radio lately. 

Last night, music to chill, cook, potter, create, talk and just enough beat and atmosphere building to work out to also. I discovered some lovely tracks I didn't know.  Will definately be getting a replay by me at some point.



> *J Boogie - Winter Chill*
> *1.High Tide (Oliver Nelson &amp; Tobtok Remix)*
> *byLemaitre*
> *2.Free (feat. Hoodlem)*
> ...



Amongst others I am looking forward to working my way though this guy's mixes:

http://www.mixcloud.com/aldovanuccithevinylpimp/


----------



## Onket (Jan 14, 2015)

stethoscope said:


> Found a long lost mix set today - dunno what happened to my original tape of this bitd. Proper reminisce going on this morning at my desk
> 
> Ratty @ Dance Planet - Ultimate Show (March 92) - soundcloud link here.


I loved Ratty around this time. Looking forward to hearing this. Cheers.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jan 14, 2015)

Nearly forgot this 



> *The Aldo Vanucci Show - Versions Special!*
> 1.I'll Take Care of You
> by*Earl Gaines*
> 2.I Caught You In A Lie
> ...


http://www.mixcloud.com/brooklynradio/the-aldo-vanucci-show-versions-special/


----------



## pinkychukkles (Jan 16, 2015)

Digitised a load of mixtapes a few years ago, have just got around to slinging a couple up online.

If you fancy some house nostalgia, fill yer ears:

Steve Reynolds - Back To '89 Part 1
Steve Reynolds - Back To '89 Part 2
I would've bought these mixes probably around 1992, got 13 more mixes by him which I'll add to this playlist on SoundCloud in time. Have enabled downloads on SoundCloud of the WAVs I recorded from the tapes but you can grab 192kbps MP3 rips from here if you want to sling it on your phone / MP3 player.

Tracklist below - quite a few of the usual 'big hitters' that you would expect to see on "Back To '89" mixes but they're both worthy of a listen; some crackers on there that I now want to get after listening to these mixes again in quite a few years. Enjoy!







Just to add - if anyone can ID track 8 on Side A of Part 2 + if anyone knows the mixes of the light green ones, then please feel free to leave a comment. Thanks!


----------



## Dan U (Jan 19, 2015)

Good essential mix this week for all you house heads

Luke Solomon, 50% of Classic Records fame

http://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/b04xnp57


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jan 20, 2015)

Dan U said:


> Good essential mix this week for all you house heads
> 
> Luke Solomon, 50% of Classic Records fame
> 
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/b04xnp57



Just as I was looking for a workout mix for the evening....


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jan 20, 2015)

Actually Dan U That is a great mix. Have discovered a few monster tracks on it. Really nice Acid House stuff. The playlist is well worth a look/listen even if people don't fancy listening to the whole mix. 



> *Steve Lawler*
> House Record
> Hot Creations.
> Luke Solomon & Roual Galloway
> ...


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 20, 2015)

Billy Bunter does 1977-1983. Proper radio DJ. Gotta love his cheery persona. And the tunes. The Tunes.
https://soundcloud.com/billy-daniel-bunter/billy-daniel-bunter-1977-to


----------



## Onket (Jan 20, 2015)

Orang Utan said:


> Billy Bunter does 1977-1983. Proper radio DJ. Gotta love his cheery persona. And the tunes. The Tunes.
> https://soundcloud.com/billy-daniel-bunter/billy-daniel-bunter-1977-to


Is this the one you were on about Dan U?


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 20, 2015)

Onket said:


> Is this the one you were on about Dan U?


check the other retrospectives he's done: https://soundcloud.com/billy-daniel-bunter
Belgian New Beat, Deep In The Jungle and Breakbeat Acid Old Skool


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 20, 2015)

Onket said:


> Is this the one you were on about Dan U?


Yep, after checking the other thread


----------



## ManchesterBeth (Jan 21, 2015)

Orang Utan said:


> Billy Bunter does 1977-1983. Proper radio DJ. Gotta love his cheery persona. And the tunes. The Tunes.
> https://soundcloud.com/billy-daniel-bunter/billy-daniel-bunter-1977-to



Nice wan, will check it out. French avant-prog folk isn't helping me study, which is a shame, cos it's bloody brilliant music.


----------



## Onket (Jan 21, 2015)

Orang Utan said:


> check the other retrospectives he's done: https://soundcloud.com/billy-daniel-bunter
> Belgian New Beat, Deep In The Jungle and Breakbeat Acid Old Skool


I listen to his show every week, as well as loads of other stuff off Kool, but am a bit behind due to time off over Christmas. Currently on the 2nd week in December.


----------



## Dan U (Jan 21, 2015)

Onket said:


> Is this the one you were on about Dan U?


Yeah it is mate. I posted it on that podcast thread. 

I never for one minute thought you'd listen to Bunter orangutan 

Fair play. His specials are great.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 21, 2015)

Dan U said:


> Yeah it is mate. I posted it on that podcast thread.
> 
> I never for one minute thought you'd listen to Bunter orangutan
> 
> Fair play. His specials are great.


A mutual friend posted it on Facebook!


----------



## Dan U (Jan 21, 2015)

Orang Utan said:


> A mutual friend posted it on Facebook!


B? I told him about it [emoji1] 

Some great music on there. Who knew Eddie Grant made records like that.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 21, 2015)

Dan U said:


> B? I told him about it [emoji1]
> 
> Some great music on there. Who knew Eddie Grant made records like that.


Yes, him.
I knew. It's a big tune at Lowlife.


----------



## stethoscope (Jan 21, 2015)

pinkychukkles said:


> Digitised a load of mixtapes a few years ago, have just got around to slinging a couple up online.
> 
> If you fancy some house nostalgia, fill yer ears:
> 
> ...


Absolutely loving this, cheers


----------



## Dan U (Jan 21, 2015)

Orang Utan said:


> Yes, him.
> I knew. It's a big tune at Lowlife.



i actually learnt some stuff from that show.


----------



## Dan U (Jan 21, 2015)

Rutita1 said:


> Actually Dan U That is a great mix. Have discovered a few monster tracks on it. Really nice Acid House stuff. The playlist is well worth a look/listen even if people don't fancy listening to the whole mix.



if you or anyone else want a download link http://www.themixfeed.com/category/mixes/bbc-essential-mix/#.VLzYzyusWSo

Also Luke Solomon has a monthly podcast type show he does called Live From The Washouse, you can find them on here and i think its on itunes. it's just an hour but he always plays some decent records, old and new

https://soundcloud.com/classic-music-company


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 21, 2015)

Onket said:


> Is this the one you were on about Dan U?


Me too. Didn't know those Palais Schaumburg tracks. They had quite an illustrious line up: Holger Hiller, Thomas Fehlmann off of The Orb, FM Einheit off of Eisnturzende Neubauten and Moritz Von Oswald off of Basic Channel/Rhythm & Sound


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jan 21, 2015)

Orang Utan said:


> Billy Bunter does 1977-1983. Proper radio DJ. Gotta love his cheery persona. And the tunes. The Tunes.
> https://soundcloud.com/billy-daniel-bunter/billy-daniel-bunter-1977-to



It is time.


----------



## killer b (Jan 21, 2015)

what's the grant tune? Timewarp?


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jan 21, 2015)

killer b said:


> what's the grant tune? Timewarp?



It's fucking amazing innit?   1977 T'rahtid!


----------



## killer b (Jan 21, 2015)

Great tune. Do you know the vocal cut?


----------



## killer b (Jan 21, 2015)

(I love Eddy Grant. I was dancing round the living room to Walking on Sunshine last night)


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 21, 2015)

He's ace. Gorillaz totally nicked it for Stylo, cheeky buggaz:


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 21, 2015)

killer b said:


> (I love Eddy Grant. I was dancing round the living room to Walking on Sunshine last night)


When I lived in Trinity Gardens, just over the road from Electric Avenue, whenever I went to the market I'd ALWAYS say to my flatmate, 'I'm goin down to Electric AVENUE [in a deeply offensive cod Caribbean accent], do you want owt?'


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jan 21, 2015)

I'm 1 hour, 15 minutes in. Been listening whilst working out. I need to rewind and takes some notes  as there is loads of great tracks on there so far, the kind that make you want to check out a person's/band's other work.


----------



## ouchmonkey (Jan 22, 2015)

Orang Utan said:


> When I lived in Trinity Gardens, just over the road from Electric Avenue, whenever I went to the market I'd ALWAYS say to my flatmate, 'I'm goin down to Electric AVENUE [in a deeply offensive cod Caribbean accent], do you want owt?'


you've got to really, haven't you? I used to do it all the time in my head, thankfully never out loud 
one that took me ages to shake off was whenever I was travelling though Waterloo
"couldn't escape if I wanted to" etc.


----------



## Onket (Jan 22, 2015)

Why is doing an accent 'offensive'? Let alone 'deeply offensive'?


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 22, 2015)

Onket said:


> Why is doing an accent 'offensive'? Let alone 'deeply offensive'?


Because Jim Davidson.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jan 22, 2015)

Onket said:


> Why is doing an accent 'offensive'? Let alone 'deeply offensive'?


Depends doesn't it?
1.It may be very, very badly done.
2.It may be reinforcing negative stereotypes.


----------



## Onket (Jan 22, 2015)

Not the accent, more the words chosen?  I'd agree with that, could be very offensive and reinforce negative stereotypes. 

You faaaaackin caaaants. Etc.


----------



## Mattym (Jan 24, 2015)

Zinc's 6 mix last night was very enjoyable....
http://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/b04yqn3g

Really good blend of old & new.


----------



## baffled (Jan 27, 2015)

Wicked DnB vibes on this DJ Marky mix.

https://soundcloud.com/fabric/dj-marky-fabriclive-x-innerground-mix-jan-2015


----------



## pinkychukkles (Jan 28, 2015)

pinkychukkles said:


> Digitised a load of mixtapes a few years ago, have just got around to slinging a couple up online.
> 
> If you fancy some house nostalgia, fill yer ears:
> 
> ...


Had to amend the links, can't edit original post.


----------



## Numbers (Jan 30, 2015)

Really enjoying this Jazz Joint at the moment.  UFO are one of my fav' groups ever, and Jayne Cortez is the utter bollox.

https://soundcloud.com/rick-donohue/a-rick-d-jazz-joint


Family Of Percussion & Archie Shepp - Here Comes The Family (INFRACom!)
Archie Shepp - A Sea Of Faces (Bunny Foy Vocal Trip) (Mo'Smog Records)
Horace Silver Quintet – Acid, Pot, Or Pills (Blue Note)
Gary Bartz NTU Troop - Uhuru Sasa (Milestone Records)
United Future Organization - Loud Minority (Club Mix) (Zero Corporation)
Native - Prussian Blue (Nicola Conte Jazz Dance Rework) (INFRACom!)
Freddie Hubbard And His Orchestra - Gibraltar (Pablo Records)
Jayne Cortez - I Am New York City (Strata-East)
Zara McFarlane - Chiaroscuro (Brownswood Recordings)
Louie Vega & The EOL Band - Aphrodite (Especial Distribution)
Joyce - Feijão Com Arroz (Ocho)
Nile - 3 In Tha Morning (Koop Mix) (Nile)
Norman Connors – Mother Of The Future (Buddah Records)
Elizabeth Shepherd Trio – Four (Freestyle Records)
Paula Lima - As Famosas Gargalhadas Do Yuka (Sao Benitez Fuego Mix) (Mr Bongo)
Elizabeth Shepherd Trio – Reversed (Do Right! Music)
Sunaga T Experience - No Reason No Rhyme (Nicola Conte 'Plays A Mode For Tatsuo') (Readymade International)
Jazztronik – Samurai (Studio Live Version) (Especial Distribution)
Christian Prommer's Drumlesson - Strings Of Life (Sonar Kollektiv)
Pharoah Sanders – You’ve Got To Have Freedom (Theresa Records)
Sam Jones Quintet – Jean Marie (SteepleChase)
Letta Mbulu - What's Wrong With Groovin' (Jazzman)
José James - The Dreamer (Brownswood Recordings)
Paul Hunter – Untitled (Guidance Recordings)


----------



## Fez909 (Feb 1, 2015)

Cottam with a funky, laidback disco mix 

https://soundcloud.com/cottam/cottam-trying-to-carry-on


----------



## Numbers (Feb 5, 2015)

Stumbled across this lovely Red Stripe And Roots session.

https://hearthis.at/RvBxq49f/red-stripe-and-roots/


e2a: just realised it's almost 4 hours long, I'm only 90 mins in.  Great stuff


----------



## killer b (Feb 5, 2015)

this looks interesting

http://www.factmag.com/2015/02/05/i...s-15-hour-treasure-trove-of-90s-jungle-mixes/


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 5, 2015)

O


Numbers said:


> Stumbled across this lovely Red Stripe And Roots session.
> 
> https://hearthis.at/RvBxq49f/red-stripe-and-roots/
> 
> ...


Oh boo. I don't think I can listen to this now as it doesn't appear to be downloadable. Did you stream it or summat?


----------



## killer b (Feb 5, 2015)

this robert hood mix is quite special. Not particularly new, but it's new to me...

https://soundcloud.com/roberthood/robert-hood-deep-concentration

1 –Robert Hood The Grey Area
2 –John Thomas In Depth
3 –Maurizio M7 (Unreleased Mix)
4 –Donnacha Costello Rubine Red A
5 –Turner When Will We Leave (Robert Hood Remix)Remix – Robert Hood
6 –2000 & One The Panner
7.1 –Richie Hawtin Twin Cities
7.2 –Dimbiman Do The Dimbi
7.3 –Deadbeat Sleazy Skankin
8 –Nick Wilson Light And Dark Part Seven B
9 –Monobox Realm
10.1 –Round Three Acting Crazy (Club Vocal)
10.2 –Maurizio M6 A
11 –Unknown Artist Untitled
12 –Vision, The Explain The Style
13 –Phil Kieran Red Controller
14 –Robert Hood Side Effect
15 –Rhythm Formation Ready For The Darkness (Ready For The Rhythm)
16 –Sounders Department Cosmopolitan
17 –Checkmate (2) Noise Epic
18 –DBX Losing Control
19 –Robert Hood Sleep Cycles
20 –Unknown Artist Untitled
21 –Surgeon Scorn
22 –Marco Carola 4th Question A1
23 –Robert Hood Darkroom
24 –Monobox Field
25 –Jack Master Bang The Box


----------



## Numbers (Feb 6, 2015)

Orang Utan said:


> O
> 
> Oh boo. I don't think I can listen to this now as it doesn't appear to be downloadable. Did you stream it or summat?


Streamed it mate.


----------



## ska invita (Feb 8, 2015)

Liking this a lot - post-space cadet business from Graham Massey out of 808 State
perfect for a sunday morning/lunchtime






https://www.mixcloud.com/massonix/guano-ornithology-and-its-place-in-ethnomusicology/
1.Close To The Edge
byYES
2.Intro
by808 State
3.Quiet Village
byMartin Denny
4.Steps
byRhythm Devils
5.Quarto Mundo
byEgberto Gismonte
6.Jungle Drums
byArthur Lyman
7.Man In The Green Shirt
byWeather Report
8.Bird
by808 State
9.Honeymoon
byHaruomi Hosono
10.Spring Manifestations
bySantana
11.Butterfly Dreams
byFlora Purim
12.Eternal Caravan Of Reincarnation
bySantana
13.York Arts Center 1980
byBeach Surgeon
14.Full Moon
byEden Ahbez
15.Slaves Mass
byHermeto Pascoal
16.Pacific State
by808 State
17.Love Dance
byMartin Denny
18.Pacific State
by808 State
19.On The Wing
byMuzzy Marcellino


----------



## Patteran (Feb 9, 2015)

Hour and a half of Mixmaster Morris Ambient Tea Party floating round twitter, from the '93 May Day party.


----------



## ska invita (Feb 9, 2015)

im an a bit of ambient mood at the mo - thanks

ETA: hah! its proper early 90s space cadet action!


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 9, 2015)

Patteran said:


> Hour and a half of Mixmaster Morris Ambient Tea Party floating round twitter, from the '93 May Day party.



Where in Tunstall Road was this?


----------



## Patteran (Feb 9, 2015)

Orang Utan said:


> Where in Tunstall Road was this?



Dunno - details of the parties here - but it doesn't give a house number. I _think_ I went to a Cool Tan Ambient Tea Party - or bobbed in for an hour or two.


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 9, 2015)

Wow, didn't realise Strictly Kev was in Telepathic Fish. 
I love that Transpontine blog.


----------



## The_Reverend_M (Feb 9, 2015)

Youngsta rinses some proppa dubstep 

https://soundcloud.com/trapmag/trap-magazine-mixtape-012-youngsta


----------



## ska invita (Feb 13, 2015)

MARC MAC : MUSIC is COLOR Guestmix
https://www.mixcloud.com/sandrineastier/san-presents-marc-mac-music-is-color-guestmix/




1.Optimystical
byThe Ensemble Al salaam
2.Dreams Of Tomorrow
byMarilyn Scott
3.Peace of Mind
byRance Allen Group
4.Children Of World
byPhyllis Hyman
5.Know What You Want
byGloria J. Jennings
6.Baby, I Don’t Know Where
byAir
7.I Won’t Do Anything
byLezli Valentine
8.In The Name Of Love
byKenny Rankin
9.Memory Of Our Love
byDonny Hathaway
10.I Wanna Be Around (You !)
byMadeline Bell
11.Free (Not Really)
byNathen Page
12.Swahililand (mixed)
byVisioneers


----------



## Fez909 (Feb 13, 2015)

Cheers Apathy for sharing this: https://soundcloud.com/mixmag-1/in-session-perc-truss

Decent, boshin' techno


----------



## Indeliblelink (Feb 14, 2015)

DJ Food mix of the new Aphex soundcloud stuff
https://soundcloud.com/ninja-tune/solid-steel-radio-show-1322015-part-1-2-dj-food/s-BPRlT


----------



## Apathy (Feb 14, 2015)

Fez909 said:


> Cheers Apathy for sharing this: https://soundcloud.com/mixmag-1/in-session-perc-truss
> 
> Decent, boshin' techno



heh heh top innit.  Nice avatar pic u got there too


----------



## ska invita (Feb 15, 2015)

it took a long time but ive finished ripping and uploading all my Fabio on Kiss 100 tapes ....1994-1997....groundbreaking music.... nuff tapes ....tracklists, dl links, mixclouds, write up, the works
http://mikusmusik.blogspot.co.uk/2015/02/fabio-on-kiss-100-tape-cache.html


----------



## ManchesterBeth (Feb 15, 2015)

Big up Ska!

Space cadets and soul girls and boys unite!


----------



## ska invita (Feb 15, 2015)

dialectician said:


> Big up Ska!


cheers mate - some blood sweat and years went into this


----------



## blairsh (Feb 15, 2015)

Brutal, ska


----------



## Fez909 (Feb 18, 2015)

Cirque Du Soul : FKJ : 013 - rnb/pop/soul/house - it's brilliant and perfect for this sunny weather 

https://soundcloud.com/cirquedusoul/cirque-du-soul-fkj-013




			
				TRACK LIST said:
			
		

> Bobby Womack - How Could You Break My Heart (Soulpersona Re-Edit)
> Title - Sometimes
> Lion Babe - Treat Me Like Fire
> 50 cent - follow my lead (feat._robin_thicke)
> ...


----------



## Numbers (Feb 19, 2015)

Fez909 said:


> Cirque Du Soul : FKJ : 013 - rnb/pop/soul/house - it's brilliant and perfect for this sunny weather
> 
> https://soundcloud.com/cirquedusoul/cirque-du-soul-fkj-013


Lovely that is.


----------



## Fez909 (Feb 20, 2015)

Steve Rachmad with a quality Slam Radio mix: Nothing fancy, just solid, effective techno.

https://soundcloud.com/soma/slamradio-125-steve-rachmad



> [000] Mike Dehnert - Infix [Delsin - 86 DSR]
> [00?] + Maurizio - M5
> [005] 2000 and One - Kattegat (Part 3) [Intacto - INTAC 050]
> [015] Dettmann & Klock - Places Like This [Ostgut Ton - O-TON 011]
> ...


----------



## Indeliblelink (Feb 20, 2015)

Tipper ambient set with Alex Grey visuals video


----------



## The_Reverend_M (Feb 23, 2015)

Ray Keith '97 set - with NO MCs! 

https://soundcloud.com/eaxsound/ray-keith-no-mcs-hysteria-15-the-professionals-21061997


----------



## stethoscope (Feb 24, 2015)

ska invita said:


> it took a long time but ive finished ripping and uploading all my Fabio on Kiss 100 tapes ....1994-1997....groundbreaking music.... nuff tapes ....tracklists, dl links, mixclouds, write up, the works


Big up for this - some quality listening


----------



## ska invita (Feb 24, 2015)

stethoscope said:


> Big up for this - some quality listening


really interesting going through them in chronological order i think....hearing the sounds develop....nice 1...happy listening...well worn tapes these...


----------



## nogojones (Mar 6, 2015)

Some North African/middle eastern 60s/70s funk

https://soundcloud.com/jakarta-records/radio-jakarta-007


----------



## Treacle Toes (Mar 6, 2015)

nogojones said:


> Some North African/middle eastern 60s/70s funk
> 
> https://soundcloud.com/jakarta-records/radio-jakarta-007



All over this when I get home!!!


----------



## ska invita (Mar 8, 2015)

Classic Clash! Im not that in to clashes - all that trash talk and next to no music but this is pure hype all the way --- so much atmosphere
Addies v Saxon in Bermuda 1994
https://soundcloud.com/soundtapedotcom/addies-saxon94


> "This is another wicked clash; after losing to Saxon in the World Cup Clash in 1994 Babyface is seeking vengeance from the start to finish it's just war that's on Babyface's mind. This is my favourite Addies cassette, took me a liitle while to get it to sound right - but this is real sound clash!!!"



also the source of Remarcs RIP samples... 1:43:20 and elsewhere.... lock off yr bludclaat 

Fozzie Bear you might be in to this


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 9, 2015)

MANGALORE:
https://intergalacticfm.com/content/audio.php?a=i&i=4110&v=o
Nice mix of old and new.
dialectician free spirit


----------



## Numbers (Mar 10, 2015)

Fez909 said:


> Cottam with a funky, laidback disco mix
> 
> https://soundcloud.com/cottam/cottam-trying-to-carry-on


Just listening to this now, love it.

One online channel we've been listening to for years, used to be sky.fm but is now radiotunes, their datempo lounge channel is the bollox and choc full of these kind of beats - there's been times when we've put it on on at the weekend, be that Friday night or Saturday morning and not changed it all weekend.

http://www.radiotunes.com/datempolounge

Probably my fav' streaming music channel ever.


----------



## Fez909 (Mar 10, 2015)

Orang Utan said:


> MANGALORE:
> https://intergalacticfm.com/content/audio.php?a=i&i=4110&v=o
> Nice mix of old and new.
> dialectician free spirit


Are you still in contact with Mangalore? I used to have one of his mixes years ago called Party Like It's £19.99 and it was ace. Lost it when changing computers/HDDs and haven't been able to find it online anywhere since.

I've built it up in my head to be some Great Mix of All Time, which I'm sure it isn't, but I wouldn't mind hearing it again if you could get hold of it?


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 10, 2015)

Fez909 said:


> Are you still in contact with Mangalore? I used to have one of his mixes years ago called Party Like It's £19.99 and it was ace. Lost it when changing computers/HDDs and haven't been able to find it online anywhere since.
> 
> I've built it up in my head to be some Great Mix of All Time, which I'm sure it isn't, but I wouldn't mind hearing it again if you could get hold of it?


I'll ask him. I love his mixes. Never a bad mix or bad track. I think my favourite is Nobody Likes A Moaner


----------



## pinkychukkles (Mar 11, 2015)

Have put up 13, yes *13*, mixtapes by Steve Reynolds, a local dj from Chelmsford - all purchased from 1992 / 1993. They contain a lot of the club bits around that time as well as more underground stuff; a real mixed bag of house genres represented: house, garage house, deep house, occasional progressive house, hip house... so errr, lots of house; fairly vocal heavy too.

*https://soundcloud.com/pinkychukkles/sets/steve-reynolds-mixtapes*

Am in the process of compiling track lists for all of them but here's the first two:

*Steve Reynolds Mix No.1*

1. Mass Order - Lift Every Voice (Take Me Away) (Bumped Up Mix)
2. Shafty - Deep Inside (Of You) (Touch And Go)
3. Tito Puente - Ran Kan Kan (12" Club)
4. Mr Fingers - Closer (Frankie Foncett Dude Mix)
5. Annette - Dream 17 (Derrick May Remix)
6. D'Bora - Love Desire (Maurice's Luv Me Underground Mix)
7. Gypsymen - Hear The Music (Def Club Mix)
8. Jamie Loring - Love Or Infatuation (E-Smoove's Groovy Dub)
9. Lee Marrow - Da Da Da (Dance To The House) (Instrumental Version)
10. The New Sound Of Soul - The Earth
11. Dynamic Noise - Do You Feel Alright? (Loca Remix)

1. Ultra Nate - Deeper Love (Missing You) (Leftfield Vocal Mix)
2. 2 In A Room - Do What You Want (Morales Slammin' Dub Mix)
3. The Boneshakers - Feel The Melody (Jazz Mix) _< not 100% sure about this ID_
4. Ralphi Rosario Featuring Xavier Gold - You Used To Hold Me (Mucho Michie House Mix)
5. Alison Limerick - Make It On My Own (T-Scat)
6. Shay Jones - When Love Calls (Hurley's House Mix)
7. Charles Dockins pres.James Howard - We Can Do It (Wake Up) (Original Club Mix)
8. Phase II - Reachin' (Latin Workout Mix)
9. Julian Jumpin' Perez feat.Kool Roc  - Ain't We Funky Now _< which mix?_
10. Ralphie Rosario - Una Cosa De Amor (Four On The Floor Dub Mix)
11. The Swing Kids - Yeah (Instrumental Mix)

*Steve Reynolds Mix No.2*

1. TC 1991 - 1991 _< which release / mix?_
2. C&C Music Factory? - Pride (A Deeper Love) (A Deeper Feeling Mix)
3. Sister Sledge - We Are Family (The Family Reunion - Remix By Steve Anderson)
4. Pizarro - Perdona Me (Forgive Me) (Club Mix)
5. Brand New Heavies - Dream Come True (Remix By Phil Kelsey)
6. Ralphi Rosario - An Instrumental Need
7. Jimi Polo - Better Days (Remix By Sasha)
8. Helen Bruner - Gimme Real Love (Unity Mix)
9. Pizarro - Plástica (Hangin' Out At The Club Mix)
10. Frankie Knuckles Featuring Roberta Gilliam - Workout (1992 Vocal Mix)
11. Fallout - The Morning After (1990 Remix) (Club)

1. Cool Jack - Jus Come (Pink Version)
2. Degrees Of Motion - Do You Want It Right Now (Sure Is Pure Disco Detour)
3. Arnold Jarvis - Take Some Time Out (Rugged Riddim Mix)
4. Kym Syms - Take Me Advice (Maurice's Underground)
5. Clubland - Pump It Up (Let's Get Busy)
6. Kathy Sledge - Take Me Back To Love Again (Shelter Me Mix)
7. Criminal House - Rhythm Talk (Bad Boy Bill Mix)
8. Ursula - By Your Side (Back To Basics Mix) _< which release / mix?_
9. Arthur Baker - I.O.U. (Organ Ride)
10. Intuition Featuring Keith Nunnally - Greed (When Will The World Be Free) (Buster Gut Mix)
11. Rhythm On The Loose - Break Of Dawn (Re-Make)
12. Leftfield - Not Forgotten (Hard Hands Mix)


----------



## Numbers (Mar 11, 2015)

porno thieving gypsy said:


> *AURAL VOYEURISM ON THE BASHY BEATS SHOW *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have this saved as a bookmark from back when you first posted it.  I haven't listened to it for a year at least, but am now... it's a great mix.


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 11, 2015)

Orang Utan said:


> I'll ask him. I love his mixes. Never a bad mix or bad track. I think my favourite is Nobody Likes A Moaner


He says he probably doesn't have it any more


----------



## Treacle Toes (Mar 11, 2015)

Numbers said:


> Just listening to this now, love it.
> 
> .



Been using this one as a workout mix...Does the job nicely. 



> Black Eyed Peas - They Don't Want Music
> Dave Hollister - Keep Lovin You (Kartell Edit)
> FKJ - The Twins x So Much To Me EDIT
> DAngelo - Spanish Joint (Kero One remix)
> ...



https://soundcloud.com/fkj-2/fkj-mix-for-vibeshk


----------



## cozmikbrew (Mar 16, 2015)

Sherwood and Pinch live in the mix http://www.mediafire.com/listen/3kv...inch+-+Live+From+The+Care+Home+March+2013.mp3


----------



## cozmikbrew (Mar 16, 2015)

And again from 6mix http://www.mediafire.com/listen/5y8fxv0bqjof4ok/Adrian+Sherwood+&+Pinch+-+6+Mix+06-02-2015.mp3


----------



## Treacle Toes (Mar 17, 2015)

nogojones said:


> Some North African/middle eastern 60s/70s funk
> 
> https://soundcloud.com/jakarta-records/radio-jakarta-007



Having said I would be all over this nearly two weeks ago I am just getting around to it tonight. 

I will no doubt love it.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Mar 17, 2015)

nogojones regarding the above... I _do_ love it!

A lovely mix of the weird and mostly wonderful as befitting the genre and decades in question. Habibi Funk indeed!


----------



## nogojones (Mar 18, 2015)

there's a volume 1 on the soundcloud page as well that I ain't had a chance to listen to


----------



## ska invita (Mar 18, 2015)

great NY rap tape from 99 - top mix 
http://djstepone.blogspot.co.uk/2015/02/dj-soul-3-da-hard-way-1999.html


----------



## Notorious J.I.M (Mar 19, 2015)

Not checked this in a while. Thanks all some belters here


----------



## Numbers (Mar 19, 2015)

This is fucking lovely.  https://soundcloud.com/jahblemmuzik/the-otherside-of-dubwise-vol-1-jah-blem-muzik-2015

From the King Jammy thread/link which ringo posted


The Otherside Of Dubwise Vol 1 - Jah Blem Muzik [2015]

Selections:
Third World - Now That We Found Love [Extended Mix]
Third World - Sense of Purpose
Maxi Priest - Close to You [Extended Mix]
Shabba Ranks Ft Chevelle Franklin - Mr.Lover Man + Version
Deborahe Glasgow - Champion Lover [12'' Mix]
J.C. Lodge - Telephone Love [12'' Mix]
J.C. Lodge - Operator
Beres Hammond ft Culture Brown - Militance [Vocal Dub]
Beres Hammond - Tempted to Dub
Sanchez - I Cant Wait Dub
Buju Banton - Love Black Woman
Buju Banton - Love Black Wowan Dub
Wayne Wonder - Saddest Day Dub
Buju Banton - Movie Star Dub


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 19, 2015)

This Bernie Connor mix - no one could ever object to this at a party:
https://soundcloud.com/bernie-conno...t-last-trumpet-50-cuts-from-the-erics-jukebox
"eric's in liverpool was closed down 35 years ago this weekend. to mark its passing, we have cobbled together some of the most incredible music i heard in my teenage years. roger eagle installed the jukebox in the summer of 1979 -it existed for less than a year- following what would now be described as a re-furb. it became an instant hit, his selections being a wide and varied collection of many different musics. many of the records on this mix i heard for the first time on the jukebox, i was 18 and a fertile mind, open to anything. it blew my fucking mind. it was ace. thanks. x

WE WILL NOT SHY AWAY FROM POP MUSIC.

going to a go go.....the miracles. 
the walk.....jimmy mccracklin. 
smokestack lightning.....howlin' wolf.
rinky dink.....dave 'baby' cortez. 
el pussycat ska.....roland alphonso. 
gates of the west.....the clash.
pretty thing.....bo diddley.
c'mon everybody.....eddie cochran.
deck of cards.....prince far-i.
my babe.....little walter. 
sixteen tons.....tennessee ernie ford.
taxi!.....deaf school.
soul finger.....the bar-kays.
soldier and police war.....jah lion. 
promised land.....johnnie allan.
out of sight.....james brown.
ace of spades.....link wray.
human fly.....the cramps.
al capone.....prince buster.
sex and drugs and rock 'n' roll.....ian dury.
natty pass him gce.....shorty the president.
the 'in' crowd.....dobie gray.
there's nothing shakin' (but the leaves on the trees).....eddie fontaine.
hurt by love.....inez & charlie fox. 
armageddon time.....willie williams.
hard working man.....jack nitzche featuring captain beefheart & ry cooder. 
fire corner.....king stitt.
let's go, baby.....robert parker.
baby waht you want me to do?.....jimmy reed.
gangsters.....the special aka.
danger! heartbreak dead ahead.....the marvelettes.
watching the detectives.....elvis costello & the attractions.
chinese checkers.....booker t & the mg's.
no bones for the dog.....joe gibbs & the professionals.
got my mojo workin'.....muddy waters. 
you don't know like i know.....sam & dave.
shotgun.....jr walker & the all-stars.
shake some action.....flamin' groovies. 
great stone.....prince all/king tubby & the soul syndicate.
ya ya......lee dorsey.
crosstown traffic.....the jimi hendrix experience. 
rave on.....the crickets.
pressure drop.....the maytals.
watermelon man.....mongo santamaria.
little queenie.....chuck berry.
(love is like a) heat wave.....martha & the vandellas. 
hit the road jack......big youth.
she's about a mover.....sir douglas quintet.
you better move on.....arthur alexander.
it keeps raining.....fats domino.

made by the sike and bernie to mark the 35th anniversary of the closure of eric's in liverpool, on march 14tn 1980, with enough love to stop the coppers at forty paces. a splendid time really was had in a totally mis-spent youth. if i was 18, i'd do it all over again. with knobs on. dedicated to roger eagle, pete fulwell, ken testi and doreen allen for executing a truly brilliant idea. every town, village and hamlet should have one. and to my good friend kevin connolly, without whom i may i may never have exploded. kev, i can remember it all, man. thanks everyone. enjoy. x"


----------



## Treacle Toes (Mar 19, 2015)

nogojones said:


> there's a volume 1 on the soundcloud page as well that I ain't had a chance to listen to



I am approaching part 1 tonight... 

https://soundcloud.com/jakarta-records/jakarta-radio-001-jannis-of

Habibi FUNK!


----------



## Numbers (Mar 19, 2015)

Orang Utan said:


> This Bernie Connor mix - no one could ever object to this at a party:
> https://soundcloud.com/bernie-conno...t-last-trumpet-50-cuts-from-the-erics-jukebox
> "eric's in liverpool was closed down 35 years ago this weekend. to mark its passing, we have cobbled together some of the most incredible music i heard in my teenage years. roger eagle installed the jukebox in the summer of 1979 -it existed for less than a year- following what would now be described as a re-furb. it became an instant hit, his selections being a wide and varied collection of many different musics. many of the records on this mix i heard for the first time on the jukebox, i was 18 and a fertile mind, open to anything. it blew my fucking mind. it was ace. thanks. x
> 
> ...


Wonderful.. on first listen it reminds me of when I first heard the early Randy and Earl mixes 'Sunday Morning' and 'Honkey Tonkin', which are still 2 of my fav mixes ever.


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 19, 2015)

Numbers said:


> Womderful.. on first listen it reminds me of when I first heard the early Randy and Early mixes Early Sunday Morning and Honkey Tonkin, which are still 2 of my fav mixes ever.


me too, and totally!


----------



## Numbers (Mar 19, 2015)

Jeez... realized the spelling mistakes and inaccuracies in my original post which you quoted, I typed like I'm pissed (I do have a plaster on one of my typing fingers in fairness).  Now edited of course.


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 19, 2015)

Numbers said:


> Jeez... realized the spelling mistakes and inaccuracies in my original post which you quoted, I typed like I'm pissed (I do have a plaster on one of my typing fingers in fairness).  Now edited of course.


doesn't matter - enthusiasm trumps accuracy!


----------



## baffled (Mar 20, 2015)

Currently an hour into this 2 hour Jungle/DnB mix and it's pretty good so far.

https://soundcloud.com/djvinyljunkie/awayoflifevol2


----------



## Fez909 (Mar 24, 2015)

Only half way through this mix so far, but it's a rock solid house mix with some underground classics and some more modern belters:

https://soundcloud.com/as-you-like-it/mike-servito-ayli-valentines-day

Think Kerri Chandler, Moodymann, MAW, etc.


----------



## Mattym (Mar 25, 2015)

This is an absolute belter...
https://soundcloud.com/trevor-wilkes/bleep-radio-307-by-trevor-wilkes


----------



## Numbers (Mar 27, 2015)

Fez909 said:


> Only half way through this mix so far, but it's a rock solid house mix with some underground classics and some more modern belters:
> 
> https://soundcloud.com/as-you-like-it/mike-servito-ayli-valentines-day
> 
> Think Kerri Chandler, Moodymann, MAW, etc.


Listened to this y/day, it is a nice solid mix alright, really enjoyed it


----------



## Treacle Toes (Mar 28, 2015)

Came across this guy on OKC and whilst he isn't for me in that way he does have some fantastic house mixes up on his site. 

http://djnorthernmonkey.com/discography/


----------



## Numbers (Mar 31, 2015)

If you have nearly 7 hours to spare, give this a spin 

https://soundcloud.com/mr-scruff/mr-scruff-floating-points



> Great back to back to back DJ session on the dubsmugglers soundsystem at this year's dimensionsfestival in Croatia, alongside floatingpoints, Tom Smith from the ace Cosmic Slop night in Leeds, all held together by the mighty MC Kwasi. We all played vinyl, one or two tunes each for most of the session, with a slightly longer set each towards the end


----------



## Dan U (Apr 1, 2015)

enjoying this Gemini mix a mate sent to me, from 1996


----------



## Dan U (Apr 1, 2015)

this might be of interest to any house heads on here, the Frankie Knuckles Tribute @ the Smart Bar in Chicago is on loop on Boileroom for the next few days

http://boilerroom.tv/session/home-celebration-chicago-frankie-knuckles/

Elbert Phillips, Alan King, Michael Serafini & Derrick Carter


----------



## Treacle Toes (Apr 1, 2015)

Dan U said:


> this might be of interest to any house heads on here, the Frankie Knuckles Tribute @ the Smart Bar in Chicago is on loop on Boileroom for the next few days
> 
> http://boilerroom.tv/session/home-celebration-chicago-frankie-knuckles/
> 
> Elbert Phillips, Alan King, Michael Serafini & Derrick Carter



Be rude not to 
Tonight's workout mix sorted.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Apr 1, 2015)

It's wonderful!


----------



## Dan U (Apr 1, 2015)

Rutita1 said:


> It's wonderful!


5 odd hours of it! Am hoping they break it down in to chunks in a few days as I had to go and have me dinner when Carter was on


----------



## Treacle Toes (Apr 1, 2015)

Dan U said:


> 5 odd hours of it! Am hoping they break it down in to chunks in a few days as I had to go and have me dinner when Carter was on



Heard him play a few weeks ago at Skream. I love his selection!


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 1, 2015)

Dan U said:


> enjoying this Gemini mix a mate sent to me, from 1996



yeah, it's one of the best mixes i've ever heard. such a brilliant approach to mixing. i dunno how he manages to find the right records so quickly.


----------



## baffled (Apr 2, 2015)

If you're into breaks, beats and bass there's a collection of mixes here.

http://www.funkandfilth.com/2015/04/the-best-free-mixtapes-of-2015-so-far.html?m=1


----------



## Dan U (Apr 2, 2015)

Orang Utan said:


> yeah, it's one of the best mixes i've ever heard. such a brilliant approach to mixing. i dunno how he manages to find the right records so quickly.


I did a bit of googling on him as I only knew his name from a few tunes, quite the sad story around him it seems. 

I read a quote from Ben UFO saying that mix changed how he thought about mixing house music and that it reminded him of 90s pirate radio mixing style.


----------



## ManchesterBeth (Apr 2, 2015)

Orang Utan said:


> yeah, it's one of the best mixes i've ever heard. such a brilliant approach to mixing. i dunno how he manages to find the right records so quickly.



Yeah man some serious love for the music in this mix, heard it like 4 years ago and was blown away, listening to it again! 

Honestly, if this mix proves anything it's how redundant DJ tools are in making a good mix. When i play techno even the really stripped back stuff is interesting to me on some aesthetic level I.E: prologue/token deepness, i don't understand djs who treat their music like something disposable and with short shelf-life. Like if you need to pad out 25% of your set with newly purchased tools instead of playing older records, just play the older records and stop wanking about...


----------



## Dan U (Apr 2, 2015)

Orang Utan said:


> yeah, it's one of the best mixes i've ever heard. such a brilliant approach to mixing. i dunno how he manages to find the right records so quickly.



found this as a suggested link

similar time but with Carter as well. Assuming they are B2B you can tell who is who by the cut across to the record stop



sometimes I wish I had been to Chicago


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 2, 2015)

Dan U said:


> found this as a suggested link
> 
> similar time but with Carter as well. Assuming they are B2B you can tell who is who by the cut across to the record stop
> 
> ...



Good find. I shall try to find a download
 Will post it here if I can.


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 2, 2015)

Just a shitty mixcloud link, which you can download from if you are patient:
https://m.mixcloud.com/LiveSetsChic...ck-carter-live-at-shelter-chicago-01-24-1997/


----------



## baffled (Apr 3, 2015)

https://soundcloud.com/clockworkorange-2/slipmatt-clockwork-orange-london-march-2015

Enjoying this rave/summer of love mix from Slipmatt.

Clockwork Orange have a whole load of sets to work through on Soundcloud.


----------



## killer b (Apr 5, 2015)

This mix from Jane weaver and Andy votel is brilliant - I was pushing it here a couple of years ago, but then it disappeared from the net. No tracklist, but you trust me, no?

http://www.mediafire.com/?dkgvbe9xebki9kd


----------



## Fez909 (Apr 7, 2015)

Mike IQ Jones - The Essential Yellow Magic Orchestra

https://soundcloud.com/factmag/mikey-iq-jones-the-essential-yellow-magic-orchestra

Polyphonics 'Cosmic Surfin'' (1978)
Haruomi Hosono 'Femme Fatale' (1978)
Hosono & Yokoo 'Hepatitis' (1978)
Yellow Magic Orchestra 'Computer Game/Theme From The Circus/Firecracker' (1978)
Yellow Magic Orchestra 'Behind The Mask' (1979)
Susan 'Modern Flowers In A Boot' (1980)
Ryuichi Sakamoto 'Riot In Lagos' (1980)
Akiko Yano 'Tong Poo' (1980)
Yellow Magic Orchestra '1000 Knives' (1981)
Yukihiro Takahashi 'Extra-Ordinary' (1981)
Yellow Magic Orchestra 'Seoul Music' (1981)
Haruomi Hosono 'Birthday Party' (1982)
Ryuichi Sakamoto 'Merry Chistmas Mr. Lawrence' (1983)
Yellow Magic Orchestra 'Perspective' (1983)
Miharu Koshi 'Parallélisme' (1984)
Tamao Koike 'Kagami No Naka No Jugatsu' (1983)
Haruomi Hosono 'Air-Condition' (1982)

Lovely whimsical music for a sunny spring day


----------



## Fez909 (Apr 9, 2015)

killer b said:


> This mix from Jane weaver and Andy votel is brilliant - I was pushing it here a couple of years ago, but then it disappeared from the net. No tracklist, but you trust me, no?
> 
> http://www.mediafire.com/?dkgvbe9xebki9kd


Sorry, not feeling this. Had to turn it off.

And yep, I did trust you


----------



## ska invita (Apr 10, 2015)

perfect music for spring ~ wax doctor tribute (spring vibes dnb) ~ a hero of dnb if ever there was one
https://soundcloud.com/dzine/wax-doctor-a-brief-history
1) WAX DOCTOR - OFFSHORE DRIFT
2) THE BALLISTIC BROTHERS - COME ON (SIMON TEMPLAR MIX)
3) WAX DOCTOR- ATMOSPHERIC FUNK
4) WAX DOCTOR - KID CAPRICE
5) WAX DOCTOR - ALL I NEED
6) WAX DOCTOR - NEVER AS GOOD
7) WAX DOCTOR - THE SPECTRUM
8) WAX DOCTOR - HEAT
9) WAX DOCTOR - FINER THINGS
10) MODEL 500 - I WANNA BE THERE (WAX DOCTOR REMIX)
11) UNIT 1 - ATLANTIC DRAMA
12) WAX DOCTOR - THE RISE
13) WAX DOCTOR - COOL BREEZE


----------



## Dan U (Apr 24, 2015)

bit of working from home on a friday house session for you

Giom
https://soundcloud.com/im-a-house-gangster/gangstercast-58-giom

Justin Harris
https://soundcloud.com/im-a-house-gangster/gangstercast-57-justin-harris

Mark Farina
https://soundcloud.com/deep-house-amsterdam/pacha-festival-podcast-001-by-mark-farina

Honey Dijon
https://soundcloud.com/thump/honey-dijon-northmix


----------



## ManchesterBeth (Apr 24, 2015)

Spoiler: Perc Live at BLOC 2015








Fez909 thought he played in the Plex room?

poptyping enjoy!


----------



## Thimble Queen (Apr 24, 2015)

dialectician said:


> Spoiler: Perc Live at BLOC 2015
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Thanks mate. Been meaning to listen to this for a couple of weeks. Today is for eggs and techno.


----------



## placid (Apr 24, 2015)

Here's a little mix I did for the Berceuse Heroique guys.



Techno, Electro, Acid, Trance and a few Housey bits by Cal Finlow, Kino i, Kenny Larkin, XDB, Vince Watson, Donato Dozzy and Steve Moore to name but a few



You can listen to it here and leave a comment  if you liked it or need a track ID. If you didnt enjoy it, I'm sure something else on Soundcloud which you can listen to. 



The mix can be found here - https://soundcloud.com/kemal187/placid_88-mix-for-berceuse-heroique



As with every single of my mixes, it was done in one  hit, on 2 Technics 1210's frantically searching for the next record. Apart from the 2nd one as i always have that planned.


----------



## baffled (Apr 26, 2015)

http://soundcloud.com/fabric/klute-fabriclive-x-metalheadz-mix

Not great at naming genres but I'd describe this as stripped back bass heavy drum and bass, sounds great through my sub.

Very good.

http://soundcloud.com/fabric/bachelors-of-science-fabriclive-promo-mix-april-2015

Another laid back drum and bass mix though this is on the vocal side of things.


----------



## baffled (Apr 30, 2015)

Always got time for a Lenzman mix.

https://soundcloud.com/respectdnb/lenzman-live-at-respect-losangeles

Has got an MC on it but he's pretty unobtrusive.


----------



## pesh (Apr 30, 2015)

Zinc 86-87 acid house electro sort of thing
https://soundcloud.com/zinc/zinc-trust-me-chapter-1-86-87-mk2

Squarepusher FACT mix - Shut Up And Dance 90-92
https://soundcloud.com/factmag/fact-mix-493-squarepusher-apr-15

Shut Up And Dance – Derek Went Mad (remix)
Shut Up And Dance – Derek Went Mad
Shut Up And Dance – This Town Needs A Sheriff (remix)
Ragga Twins – Wipe The Needle (remix)
Shut Up And Dance – Death Is Not The End
Ragga Twins – 18″ Speaker
Shut Up And Dance – Here Comes A Different Type Of Rap Track Not The Usual 4 Bar Loop Crap
Ragga Twins – Spliffhead
Shut Up And Dance – Runaways
Shut Up And Dance feat. Ragga Twins – Lamborghini
Shut Up And Dance – So What You Smoking?
Shut Up And Dance – The Green Man
Shut Up And Dance – A Change Soon Come
Rum And Black – Slaves
Shut Up And Dance – Down The Barrel Of A Gun
Ragga Twins – The Killing


----------



## Treacle Toes (Apr 30, 2015)

Lovely pesh


----------



## nogojones (May 1, 2015)

Spoiler: Lemzy Dale - electronic explorations








grime
01 - Asa & Sorrow - Tundra - [Dub]
02 - Dizzee Rascal - Stop Dat feat. Armour - [XL Recordings]
03 - Footsie - Scars (Remix) - [Braindead Entertainment]
04 - ?????? - ?????? - [Forthcoming ??????]
05 - Flirta D - Shottaz Riddim - [Pitch Controller Records]
06 - Spooky - Pulse Eskimo 06 - [Truants]
07 - Lington - Eski Champion Anthem - [Dub]
08 - Waifer - Fire (Remix) - [Slew Dem Productions]
09 - Joker & Double - Real In My Zone - [Dub]
10 - Lemzly Dale - Lahgan - [Forthcoming 'A-S1DE Records']
11 - Boofy & Lemzly Dale - Banshee - [Forthcoming 'Sector 7 Sounds']
12 - OH91 - Kinda Like - [Dub]
13 - ?????? - ?????? - [Dub]
14 - Boofy - Nank (Hi5ghost Remix) - [Forthcoming 'Tumble Audio']
15 - Notion & OH91 - Final Level - [Dub]
16 - Asa & Sorrow - Legendary (Lemzly Dale Special) - [Dub]
17 - Conducta - Victoria Sponge - [Dub]
18 - Killjoy - Memories (Notion Remix) - [Tumble Audio]
19 - Joker - Grimey Princess - [Earwax Recordings]
20 - Sorrow - Nechells - [Dub]
21 - Big Narstie - Tangerine Freestyle - [Triangulum]
22 - Lington - Hand Of Leng - [Dub]
23 - Aaliyah - 1 In A Million (Top Dolla Remix) - [Dub]
24 - RDN - Do U Know Who - [Dub]
25 - Teeza - Rum and Coke - [Big Dada]
26 - Trends - Mirrors Part 2 - [Dub]
27 - D.O.K - East Coast - [Hyperdub]
28 - Usher & Alicia Keys - My Boo (Spooky Refix) - [Truants]
29 - Conducta - Guava - [Digitally Disturbed Audio]
30 - Preditah - Cookies - [Preditah Music]
31 - Top Dolla - Bass Shot Riddim - [Dub]


----------



## Numbers (May 1, 2015)

This is pretty wonderful.  DJ Kon on Boiler Room


----------



## Rik (May 3, 2015)

Love Ontal's work. Nice and moody techno.

http://digital-tsunami.org/portfolio/072-ontal/


----------



## thismeanswar (May 4, 2015)

TMW067 - The Molotov Mix (Neurofunk dnb mix known to cause riots)







https://soundcloud.com/thismeanswar/tmw066-the-molotov-mix

"We want rebel music, street music. Music that breaks down peoples fear of one another. Crisis music. Now music. Dangerous music. Music that knows who the real enemy is."

This one is for all the people who still give a shit.

01: Mastif - Terraforming Machines (Dissected)
02: Dub Phizix - Buffalo Charge (Eon Remix)
03: Phace - Fraktal Total (Neosignal)
04: L 33 - Calibrate (Eatbrain)
05: Machine Code - Airlock (Subsistenz)
06: The Prototypes - Pop It Off (FC on Viper Rec)
07: L 33 - Oscillation (Eatbrain)
08: Dub Phizix - Buffalo Charge (Eon Remix)
09: Protune & DisasZt - Titan (FC on Mainframe)
10: VC - Sculp (Disturbed)
11: Rawthang ft. Kari Rueslåtten - Scorned (BSE)
12: Phace - Monochrome (Neosignal)
13: Khronos - Realm Walker (Ammunition)
14: Neonlight & Wintermute - Guinea Pig (Blackout)
15: Future Prophecies - Black Dragon (Engage Remix - dub)
16: Loki - Splash Damage (Bad Taste)
17: Nickbee - Animal Rage (Eatbrain)
18: Neonlight & Wintermute - Posthuman (Blackout)
19: Friction Vs. Prolix - Dark Moves (Shogun Audio)
20: Tony Anthem - Street Knowledge (FC on Big Riddim)
21: Posij - Laser Cat (Division Rec)
22: Detail - The Way (FC on Nemesis Recordings)

www.facebook.com/bassmisbruker
www.twitter.com/thismeanswar
www.soundcloud.com/thismeanswar


----------



## Aitch (May 5, 2015)

wrong thread


----------



## zog (May 13, 2015)

an Ethiopian/Sudanese funk sort of thing

https://soundcloud.com/voodoo-funk-in-japan_2/harajuku-warriors-mix-1410


----------



## porno thieving gypsy (May 16, 2015)

El Bomba serves up 1 hour of straight raggamuffin hip hop business. Its a killer set!

Mixcloud link here to see what its all about with a download link in the description if you are feeling it. 

https://www.mixcloud.com/TheBashyBeatsShow/el-bomba-on-the-bashy-beats-show-pt2/


----------



## Notorious J.I.M (May 19, 2015)

90s ambient vibes...

https://soundcloud.com/ninja-tune/solid-steel-radio-show-1552015-hour-2-joe-muggs


----------



## killer b (May 19, 2015)

This set by Bjork (!) has an interesting looking tracklist. Posted for listening later...

https://soundcloud.com/bjork/bjork-tri-angle-records-birthday-dj-set


----------



## killer b (May 20, 2015)

the quietus have done a 'favourite mixes' piece, which has some great looking stuff. 

http://thequietus.com/articles/17840-quietus-writers-favourite-dj-mix-albums


----------



## nogojones (May 20, 2015)

killer b said:


> This set by Bjork (!) has an interesting looking tracklist. Posted for listening later...
> 
> https://soundcloud.com/bjork/bjork-tri-angle-records-birthday-dj-set


 I listened to this in work yesterday and was pleasantly surprised


----------



## Dan U (May 20, 2015)

i posted up the link to video of the Chicago/Boiler room tribute to Frankie Knuckles at Smart Bar 

they've posted up audio of the mixes from that night and the previous one at Gramaphone Records

http://boilerroom.tv/archive/


----------



## Opera Buffa (May 20, 2015)

Youtube just gave me it. Fucking _killing_ it right now.


----------



## killer b (May 20, 2015)

killer b said:


> the quietus have done a 'favourite mixes' piece, which has some great looking stuff.
> 
> http://thequietus.com/articles/17840-quietus-writers-favourite-dj-mix-albums


the Harvey mix on this is AMAZING.


----------



## stethoscope (May 21, 2015)

ska invita said:


> top top notch kool fm January 94 set here (first half anyhow)
> http://www.mixcloud.com/Dizzyuk/weedkillers-koollondon-199293/
> masterclass in progression selection



Listening to this again today - it really is baaaad


----------



## Rik (May 22, 2015)

Nice mix from The Herbaliser!

https://soundcloud.com/egroove/eglo004-the-herbaliser


----------



## baffled (May 22, 2015)

Loving this from Jonny Dub and Levelz crew.

https://soundcloud.com/fabric/jonny-dub-lvlz-x-fbrclv-mx

Minimal DnB with various Manchester MC's


----------



## moody (May 25, 2015)

killer b said:


> the quietus have done a 'favourite mixes' piece, which has some great looking stuff.
> 
> http://thequietus.com/articles/17840-quietus-writers-favourite-dj-mix-albums




some treats on here for sure.


----------



## ska invita (May 26, 2015)

great rarity this - Queens, NY block party circa 1977 - Nu Sounds - top selection and audio quality too
https://soundcloud.com/hass718/01-127-park-1977-side-a
not a one off -  more of that on that channel too https://soundcloud.com/hass718
(well, 4 Nu Sounds sides on there)
Fire & Gold


----------



## Treacle Toes (May 26, 2015)

Oooooooooooooooooooohhhhhhhhhh mmmmmyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!


----------



## ska invita (May 26, 2015)

lead roots mix here


Spoiler







plenty aba shanti /falasha recordings camp productions i think - plus other aba favoruites
serious uk selection
cant stop playing this one

eta: The whole channel is top notch (and little visited) https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCHUk-1-akAJVrT9bmghggsg


----------



## Fozzie Bear (May 30, 2015)

killer b said:


> the quietus have done a 'favourite mixes' piece, which has some great looking stuff.
> 
> http://thequietus.com/articles/17840-quietus-writers-favourite-dj-mix-albums



 that's got one of my mixes in...


----------



## Fozzie Bear (May 30, 2015)

deleted cos of wrong thread


----------



## killer b (May 30, 2015)

Fozzie Bear said:


> that's got one of my mixes in...


I wasn't sure whether to put it on here or the urbanite mixes thread 'cause of that.


----------



## Fozzie Bear (May 30, 2015)

killer b said:


> I wasn't sure whether to put it on here or the urbanite mixes thread 'cause of that.



Well I have done the other thread in the spirit of shameless promotion 

Also a "new" old one.


----------



## ringo (Jun 1, 2015)

I've been asked to do a selection for Dusk Dubs, loads of good mixes on there:

http://www.duskdubs.com/

"As always, our guest provides us with music that has a special place in their memories and in their souls. Music that moves them, that invokes images of sunrises, sunsets, good times and good people. We then play each record, in full, giving it breathing space and allowing it to shine."


----------



## Numbers (Jun 8, 2015)

ska invita said:


> lead roots mix here
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



This is just sublime, LOVE it.... immediately brings me back to lazy drunken I an I stoned days at Carnival, and is already now getting me going for this years Carnival


----------



## ska invita (Jun 8, 2015)

Numbers said:


> This is just sublime, LOVE it.... immediately brings me back to lazy drunken I an I stoned days at Carnival, and is already now getting me going for this years Carnival


its a cracker isnt it 
lets try and meet at carnival this year numbers - high time that happened


----------



## stethoscope (Jun 9, 2015)

Really feeling this, this morning - DJ Vadim at the Alternative Kingston Carnival 2013


----------



## zog (Jun 9, 2015)

a sort of footwork/juke thing that sounds better than my description 

https://soundcloud.com/slimetime/slimefm-016-mixed-by-afruit-free-download


----------



## zog (Jun 9, 2015)

and a top notch disco and house thing from Arthur Baker

https://soundcloud.com/thump/arthur-bakers-slam-dunkd-mix-tape-for-thump


----------



## dweller (Jun 9, 2015)

this techno mix I just found is the bollox, can't stop listening!
https://www.mixcloud.com/Kickoverthetraces/atonal-atoms/

1.Apocalypse 14byLewis Fautzi
2.EndebyHertz Collision
3.Free FallbyMr. G
4.CupelbyMonoloc
5.BlitzbyCleric
6.ContinuumbyArnaud Le Texier
7.SpraybyBelow Surface
8.District TwobyCharles Fenckler
9.Somebody In The LurchbyReverb
10.12681.701byFelix Lorusso
11.RedialbyYan Cook
12.1998byID-22
13.C-C1byTENSAL
14.Kardashev Scale IbyCaio Haar
15.0005byAvgusto
16.Gamma PlayerbyMillsart
17.Incubation (Ritual)byFunction
18.The EscaperbyThomas Hessler
19.Retrospectral (Astronomical Telegram Remix)bySpectralband
20.SynthesizebyReAxis
21.CXbyPPVC
22.BC5byMark Broom & Gary Beck
23.Cabin Pressure (Developer Remix Version 2)byHans Bouffmyhre
24.DreamerbyYan Cook
25.ReturnbyPatrick Siech
26.SpirebyShifted
27.Pace YourselfbyKarenn


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 9, 2015)

Andrew Weatherall did an ace RA podcast recently: http://www.residentadvisor.net/podcast-episode.aspx?id=470
The IF one on the same site from two weeks before is epic too.


----------



## The_Reverend_M (Jun 10, 2015)

*DJ REMARC & MC NAVIGATOR 
RECORDED LIVE @ UCOJ 2*

https://soundcloud.com/unitedcoloursofjungle/dj-remarc-mc-navigator-ucoj-2


----------



## ManchesterBeth (Jun 10, 2015)

Paul Damage live at House of God 22nd February 2013. Suitably intense. I was there  Got uploaded to the web for a while but was a wetransfer link so here it is on dropbox for urbanites. Kind of making me sad, this mix, as I'll never be able to experience having it to some powerful balls out techno again 

https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/5792308/paul_damage_hog_20th_22_02_13.mp3

Fez909 Orang Utan Knotted Dan U stethoscope ouchmonkey killer b

frogwoman - this might distract you a tiny bit.


----------



## Indeliblelink (Jun 10, 2015)

I've been enjoying this one - 3 hour techno mix by ANFS from Anthens based label Modal Analysis, recorded at Tresor, Berlin earlier this year.
https://soundcloud.com/kemal187/anfs-modal-analysis-live-at-tresor-recording-for-berceuse-heroique


----------



## ouchmonkey (Jun 11, 2015)

dialectician said:


> Paul Damage live at House of God 22nd February 2013. Suitably intense. I was there  Got uploaded to the web for a while but was a wetransfer link so here it is on dropbox for urbanites. Kind of making me sad, this mix, as I'll never be able to experience having it to some powerful balls out techno again
> 
> https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/5792308/paul_damage_hog_20th_22_02_13.mp3
> 
> ...



I was there too. Damage is the boss. think I've got some of the other sets from the night too if anyone cares...

why will you ever be able to have it again?


----------



## ManchesterBeth (Jun 11, 2015)

ouchmonkey said:


> why will you ever be able to have it again?



Well you know, reasons and that.


----------



## ouchmonkey (Jun 11, 2015)

oh 

not knackered hearing/knees or something


----------



## ManchesterBeth (Jun 12, 2015)

ouchmonkey said:


> oh
> 
> not knackered hearing/knees or something



Nah, I'm only 22 and a half. Sadly more mundane...


----------



## ManchesterBeth (Jun 12, 2015)

https://www.mixcloud.com/djbone/dj-ricky-red-eye-mc-evil-b-rude-fm-171098-pt1/

DJ Ricky Red Eye +MC Evil B, Rude FM 17/10/98 pt1 

Raw 98 techy dnb set, just as things were starting to get a tad formulaic. This one has some absolutely gnarly rollers though, it's still the bomb.

ska invita


----------



## baffled (Jun 12, 2015)

https://soundcloud.com/fabric/tendai-fabriclive-promo-mix-jun-2015

Might be a bit lightweight for some but I really like this soulful DnB mix, perfect for a hot day in the garden.

Tracklist:

Chase & Status - Take You There Feat Digga [Ram]
DJ Marky, Makoto & A-Sides - Tonite [Innerground]
Calibre - Like It Is [Innerground]
Intelligent Manners - Love Is Love [Fokuz]
Solid State - Just A Vision (Marcus Intalex & St Files Remix) [Renegade Recordings]
Command Strange – Surfing [Liquid V]
Loz Contreras - Disco Kiss 
Random Movement & Focus - Shattered Dreams (Special Marky's VIP Mix) [Innerground]
FD - Change Please [Spearhead]
DJ Marky - Roundabout Feat. Makoto [Innerground]
Ivy Lab - 20 Questions [Critical Music]
Break - Give it Up [Symmetry]
Kasper & Satl - Mr. Funky 
Saxxon feat. Jon Scott - Talking Jazz feat. Wednesday Amelia [Liquid V]
Cutworks – Soulroot [NexGen Music]
dBridge and Fierce - Twilight [Quarantine]
DRS - What They Do (feat. S.P.Y & Shola) [Soul:r]
Calibre - Makes Me Wonder [Signature]
Command Strange & Intelligent Manner feat. Pouyah - Do It All Night [Fokuz]
Tendai - Glissando


----------



## sovereignb (Jun 12, 2015)

One of my favourite jungle sets ever


----------



## stethoscope (Jun 15, 2015)

Absolutely tearing Dextrous & Rude Boy Keith show from Kool - 17th July 1994 - mixcloud link.

Tracklist (taken from hardscore)...


> 01 Asend & Ultravibe – What Kind Of World [Back 2 Basics]
> 02 Fallen Angels – Hello Lover [I.Q.]
> 03 Jo – F-Zero [Awesome]
> 04 Heavyweight – The Way Of The Future (Cool Aid Mix) [The One After D]
> ...



   

Oh for those days again!!


----------



## ska invita (Jun 15, 2015)

stethoscope said:


> Oh for those days again!!


----------



## ska invita (Jun 16, 2015)

stethoscope said:


> Absolutely tearing Dextrous & Rude Boy Keith show from Kool - 17th July 1994 - mixcloud link.
> 
> Tracklist (taken from hardscore)...
> 
> ...


all being well Im goign to catch dextrous this Friday -though feeling a bit ill still at the mo






great set, thanks steph


----------



## Numbers (Jun 16, 2015)

stethoscope said:


> Really feeling this, this morning - DJ Vadim at the Alternative Kingston Carnival 2013


Love this steth, cheers

Within a click or 2 you get to this beauty too..

https://soundcloud.com/dj-vadim/inna-studio1-style



> dennis brown - take it easy
> cecile campbell - whisper to me
> dub specialist - starring dub
> johnsy osbourne - truth n rites
> ...



I love DJ Vadim.. not as much as some of the fine DJs we get on here in the musical paradise of the Urbs DJ mix thread.


----------



## The_Reverend_M (Jun 16, 2015)

*DJ Patience - Strictly Rockers - Jamaican Roots Reggae, Funk, Soul, Ska and Dub Vinyl DJ Mix*

Track List:

1. Tom Drunk - U Roy
2. Armageddon Time - Willie Williams 
3. Someone of My Own - Horace Andy
4. Here I am Baby - Marcia Griffiths
5. Ain't no Sunshine - Jimmy Lindsay
6. We All Need Love - Johnny Clarke
7. Give Rasta Glory - Cedric IM Brooks
8. Pony Express - The Pioneers
9. Wet Dream - Max Romeo
10. I'm So Daggone Mixed Up - The Chosen Few
11. Rockin' Reggae Groove - Ali Stephens
12. 35 Years from Alpha - Deadly Headly
13. Too Late to Turn Back Now - Jackie Mitoo
14. Jah Music - Inner Circle
15. Making Tracks - The Night Train
16. Jungle Lion - The Upsetters
17. Man in the Street - Don Drummond
18. Star Trek - The Vulcans
19. Crabbit Version - The Aggravators (10" Dub)
20. A Quiet Place - Horace Andy & John Holt (10" Dub)
21. Mission Impossible - The Roots Radics Band
22. It's a Shame - Anton Ellis

Featuring skits from Mikey Dread, Dave & Ansell Collins, Sir Harry, CLint Eastwood, Fuzzy Jones, GG All stars, Anthea & Donna and Prince Jazzbo.

https://soundcloud.com/dj-patience/...ots-reggae-funk-soul-ska-and-dub-vinyl-dj-mix


----------



## ska invita (Jun 19, 2015)

nice little mix for summer - good tunes mixed tightly, pretty much conscious selection
https://www.mixcloud.com/peepfunk/anti-wack-hip-hop-mix/
Anti Wack Hip Hop

Passin' Me By byThe Pharcyde
2.Tried by 12 byThe East Flatbush Project
3.Clown Syndrome byMassinfluence
4.Boon Dox byQ Ball & Curt Cazal
5.Sparkdala byDj Design
6.Nothing To Lose (Will.i.am Remix) byK'NAAN
7.New York City - Allstar Mix byPure P
8.So Fresh, So Clean byOutkast
9.Push byPharoahe Monch
10.Mighty long way byTye Tribbet
11.Definition byBlack Star
12.The Freshest byRed Foo & Dre Kroon
13.Oh My God byA Tribe Called Quest
14.NASTY byNas
15.Twice The First Time bySaul Williams


----------



## moody (Jun 22, 2015)

anyone recommend either any analogue bleepy tech house mixes

or any slow-mo  chuggy dubby sets?

I don't mind if they're your own.


----------



## Fez909 (Jun 22, 2015)

moody said:


> anyone recommend either any analogue bleepy tech house mixes
> 
> or any slow-mo  chuggy dubby sets?
> 
> I don't mind if they're your own.


this do?

https://soundcloud.com/sender-max/d...-daniel-bell-globus-mix-vol-4-tresor-142-2000


----------



## moody (Jun 22, 2015)

I'll let you know...


----------



## moody (Jun 22, 2015)

Fez909 said:


> this do?
> 
> https://soundcloud.com/sender-max/d...-daniel-bell-globus-mix-vol-4-tresor-142-2000




three mins in, defo analogue, bleepy & techy.


----------



## ManchesterBeth (Jun 22, 2015)

Fez909 said:


> this do?
> 
> https://soundcloud.com/sender-max/d...-daniel-bell-globus-mix-vol-4-tresor-142-2000



All about the Herbert mix when Herbert was king...


----------



## The_Reverend_M (Jun 23, 2015)

*FFF - Roots Rock Rufffness II*

"Last year I received a few boxes with reggae 45s from my mate Mark who got them through a work colleague who got them from a Jamaican friend who used to dj in the 70s & 80s. 
It was a super rough looking batch that neaded some love and a lot of cleaning!! A lot of them hardly had any labels & info left. I promised to record a selection once I was finished cleaning them. Here are some of my favourites from the batch.
Don't expect hi-fi quality. It got a lot of clicks, pops, skips, static etc. But the tunes are great!! Cut & paste mixed with gritty lo-fi goodness & some added sirens of course  enjoy!"

https://soundcloud.com/f-f-f/roots-rock-rufffness-ii


----------



## Fez909 (Jun 25, 2015)

Anyone recommend a long mix for me? Longer the better - have a lot of work to do and sick of flicking between tunes.


----------



## killer b (Jun 25, 2015)

autechre 12-hour mix here: https://archive.org/details/autechre12hrmix


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 25, 2015)

20 hours of Autechre?
http://mixlr.com/autechre/showreel/autechre-radio-sat-02-mar-2013/
(the second part is on there too)


----------



## Fez909 (Jun 25, 2015)

I think I listened to this mix when it was on. 2 days x 12hrs on mixlr.com ?

Anyway, good shit, cheers both.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 25, 2015)

killer b said:


> autechre 12-hour mix here: https://archive.org/details/autechre12hrmix


Psyche!


----------



## killer b (Jun 25, 2015)

Cottam's new radio show? I assume you're already on it...

https://soundcloud.com/cottam/sets/random-format-radio-shows


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Jun 25, 2015)

Didn't FSOL do something similar a few years ago?

I can't find it though, maybe it was the Autechre one I was thinking of.


----------



## sovereignb (Jun 25, 2015)

ska invita said:


>


Hmmm this looks interesting...


----------



## ska invita (Jun 25, 2015)

sovereignb said:


> Hmmm this looks interesting...


come! ive got tickets and a couple of people coming with - let me know if you fancy it, welcome to join us


----------



## ManchesterBeth (Jun 26, 2015)

Fez909 said:


> I think I listened to this mix when it was on. 2 days x 12hrs on mixlr.com ?
> 
> Anyway, good shit, cheers both.



posted a 10 hour 97-03 techstep/neuro mix in this thread a while back. should keep you going.


----------



## ska invita (Jun 26, 2015)

Enjoying this - strictly Dennis Brown productions (not just his vocals)
https://www.mixcloud.com/rootsman_omari/deb-crucial-selections-dennis-brown-idrens-mixtape/
Its a good channel that one, great selection, but sometimes slightly clunky mixing - still worth it


----------



## nogojones (Jun 27, 2015)

Quantic doing a selection of traditional Ethiopian stuff. 

https://soundcloud.com/quantic/traditional-ethiopian


----------



## ska invita (Jun 29, 2015)

nogojones said:


> Quantic doing a selection of traditional Ethiopian stuff.
> 
> https://soundcloud.com/quantic/traditional-ethiopian


 
Really good...top digging...played a few times already...thank you

Enjoying this from last year... summer music
http://www.nuwaveradio.net/2014/05/25/cyber-show-may-2014/
1. Eht Dnarg Noisulli – Pharoahe Monch Feat.The Stepkids – PTSD
2. Breeezzzzzeeee – Chief – Echo Chamber
3. Set Me Free – Low Leaf – AKASHAALAY
4. Lost Children – Georgia Anne Muldrow & Duke Westlake – Mandala, Vol. 1
5. Do Better – Fatima – Yellow Memories
6. Smilin’ Billy Suite – Visioneers – Omniverse Recordings 7″
7. Saxophone Jones’ Revenge – Bop Alloy – Another Day in the Life of…
8. Triangle – BADBADNOTGOOD – III
9. Leave Your Cares Behind – De La Soul & J DIlla – Smell The DA.I.S.Y.
10. Inauguration – MindsOne & Kev Brown – Pillars
11. The Hurt – Dag Savage – E&J
12. Dreamscape – Denz – The Compendium
13. Gravity – Peace – Peace and the Plutonian Noise Symphony
14. Me I Know Him – Myele Manzanza Feat.Sam Manzanza & Amenta – One
15. If (Kaytranada Edition) – Janet Jackson
16. Futureman – Jesse Futerman – Hidden Basement
17. Starlight (Radio Mix) – Moonstarr Feat.Kelly Nunes
18. Keep Still – Daedelus – Drown Out


----------



## Numbers (Jun 29, 2015)

ska invita said:


> Enjoying this - strictly Dennis Brown productions (not just his vocals)
> https://www.mixcloud.com/rootsman_omari/deb-crucial-selections-dennis-brown-idrens-mixtape/
> Its a good channel that one, great selection, but sometimes slightly clunky mixing - still worth it


This is stupendous


----------



## moody (Jul 1, 2015)

Listened to Skream via the boiler room just now, never  checked him out before, turned out pretty decent lively  dubby house.

the crowd are well up forit, unusual for a boiler room gig

worth an hour of your time.


----------



## Fez909 (Jul 1, 2015)

Nice acid mix by Serge here: https://soundcloud.com/sergeclone/serge-these-guys-acid-special-closure-amsterdam-20-06-2015


----------



## ska invita (Jul 2, 2015)

moody said:


> the crowd are well up forit, unusual for a boiler room gig


was this in scotland? i think that would explain why...there was another boiler set room where they kept spontaneously and annoyingly chanting the djs name (whose name ive forgotten - but it was a good set)


----------



## baffled (Jul 3, 2015)

Currently enjoying this soulful DnB mix while I have my lunch in the sun.

https://soundcloud.com/mixmag-1/in-session-dj-marky


----------



## sovereignb (Jul 5, 2015)

ska invita said:


> come! ive got tickets and a couple of people coming with - let me know if you fancy it, welcome to join us



Cheers for that! Im becoming more of a DecideonthenightDan nowadays...can you pay on the door? Have they had nights before this?


----------



## ska invita (Jul 5, 2015)

sovereignb said:


> Cheers for that! Im becoming more of a DecideonthenightDan nowadays...can you pay on the door? Have they had nights before this?


This is the first London Sumting night (though the label dates back to 1993). Its not sold out so i reckon tickets on the door should be fine.


----------



## ManchesterBeth (Jul 7, 2015)

ska invita said:


> was this in scotland? i think that would explain why...there was another boiler set room where they kept spontaneously and annoyingly chanting the djs name (whose name ive forgotten - but it was a good set)



Italian 303 master Lory D! He's  a legend in techno. Agreed that was over the top though.



 



The sheer adventurousness of his acid lines. Brilliant.


----------



## ska invita (Jul 7, 2015)

Hah yeah Lory D! It was fun - even with the chanting!


----------



## ManchesterBeth (Jul 7, 2015)

ska invita said:


> Hah yeah Lory D! It was fun - even with the chanting!



Surgeon used to drop this a few years ago. Used to set the place on fire.


----------



## ska invita (Jul 8, 2015)

I woke up at 5 today  
and then youtube put this on against my will
psy chill out "dub"!
i must be tired as i like it! I even like the video


----------



## ManchesterBeth (Jul 8, 2015)

ska invita said:


> I woke up at 5 today
> and then youtube put this on against my will
> psy chill out "dub"!
> i must be tired as i like it! I even like the video




Might as well listen to bonkers mixes on youtube if you're going down the psy dub route 

The psy hippy fraternity looms large on discogs.


----------



## ska invita (Jul 8, 2015)

dialectician said:


> Might as well listen to bonkers mixes on


stop you there - NO!

Its 9am now - not sure how that mix will sound now ;0


----------



## ManchesterBeth (Jul 8, 2015)

ska invita said:


> stop you there - NO!
> 
> Its 9am now - not sure how that mix will sound now ;0



Not gonna lie, I once downloaded a Shpongle album as I wondered what psybient/psychill/psydub (honestly, they're the same fucking cow manure) sounded like. I wasn't impressed. My mates were, however.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 9, 2015)

Some HiNRG and NY disco bangers:
Shane O'Meara - Heavy Hammers:
https://soundcloud.com/shane-omeara/heavy-hammers

Bought about half my bodyweight worth of records in New York's second hand stores so I've used some of them here.

Quartz - Walking On The Floor
Karen Young - Dynamite
Was (Not Was) - Tell Me That I 'm Dreaming
Giorgio & Chris - Burning The Midnight Oil
George Aaron - Heaven
Hotline - Ecstasy
Chanson - I Can Tell
Kat Mandu - The Break
Modern Rocketry - I'm Not Your Stepping Stone
Silver Convention - Mission To Venus
Caesar Frazier - Child Of The Wind
Wish - Nice And Soft
Gino Soccio - The Visitors
Giorgio Moroder - Rotwang's Party
Revenge - Man Made
Lime - Angel Eyes
Kenny "Jammin" Jason with Fast Eddie Smith - Can You Dance
Cory Daye - Pow Wow
The Mike Theodore Orchestra - High On Mad Mountain
Theo Vaness - Sentimentally It's You
The Duncan Sisters - Boys Will Be Boys
Claudja Barry - Work Me Over
Lisa - Mandatory Love
Neurox - A Raving Night


----------



## moody (Jul 11, 2015)

one of the best (imo) techno mix cds.

2001!  done on 1210s  and hard n fast on the fly mixes and drops.




Tracklist:
1.01 Birdland -- Birdland 3:18 
1.02 Oxia -- Check The M... 2:46 
1.03 Player -- Player 6 Side A 3:03 
1.04 Ben Sims -- The Basics 1:48 
1.05 1st Bass -- Slam Me Down 3:10 
1.06 Planetary Assault Systems -- Atomic 3:05 
1.07 Jeff Mills -- AX-009B Track A1 4:09 
1.08 DJ Shufflemaster -- Slip Inside You 2:26 
1.09 Chris Cowie -- Frisky 1:34 
1.10 Ben Sims -- Loops 4:02 
1.11 James Ruskin -- Confession 1:21 
1.12 Zzino vs. Filterheadz -- Corrador 3:45 
1.13 Regis -- Exercise For Institutions 4:10 
1.14 Ben Sims -- Manipulated (Adam Beyer Remix) 3:25 
1.15 Sharpside -- Teiscodrop 2:59 
1.16 Marco Bailey -- Green Hornet (The Advent Rework) 1:48 
1.17 Planetary Assault Systems -- Function 3 2:53 
1.18 Ben Long -- The Virus 1:46 
1.19 Lords Of Shamboo -- Name 4 The Pain 2:23 
1.20 Planetary Assault Systems -- Function 5 0:49 
1.21 Michel De Hey vs. Literon -- Transmitter 4:08 
1.22 Cracker Jack -- Pussy Freak 5:01 
1.23 Luke Slater -- Body Freefall, Electronic Inform 3:58 
1.24 Luke Slater -- Filter 2


----------



## moody (Jul 11, 2015)

also nice....................




thank me later.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 11, 2015)

shame it's on youtube


----------



## moody (Jul 13, 2015)

yep, sound quality rarely good.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 13, 2015)

Not very portable either


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 14, 2015)

this Legowelt mix is ace:
https://soundcloud.com/cremeorganiz...y-quadrant-exploration-team-reveals-a-new-map

Tracklist 
Son of Social Zombies Andreas Gehm - haha K Alexi Shelby - Relax With The Chicago Lady Blacktronika - Sounds like a white girl Rhythim is A Dancer CR78 original demo mix Kevin McPhee - T.W. Jupiter Jax Cliff Lothar - To The Sea Sochi Therada - TokyoXXX Dee-Lite - What is Love? Smudged out cassette Smack version Mr.G - Absurd Beatz Jamie Principle Lady Blacktronika - Closer Look Jupiter Jax Willie Burns - Bang The Box Marie Minerva - Black Magic Masks - Zebra Orgonon V Macaronesian PuppetMasters / Mike Dearborn Joey Beltram Legowelt - Deep Magic Begins Here Emiel Emmereend - Everybody Dance Endfest - Einzelganger Sirius II

RMTO to Snap! being mixed into a raw house record!


----------



## Rik (Jul 18, 2015)

These guys are my new favs at the minute. They're called Chrononautz and they're from Leeds. Oh and it's techno with a nice experimental edge.



https://soundcloud.com/search?q=chrononautz

https://soundcloud.com/rob_booth/electronic-explorations-383-chrononautz

http://www.factmag.com/2015/07/01/chrononautz-techno-bludgeoners-noments-stream-animation/


----------



## Mattym (Jul 18, 2015)

Rik said:


> These guys are my new favs at the minute. They're called Chrononautz and they're from Leeds. Oh and it's techno with a nice experimental edge.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I like their 'Noments' track


----------



## ska invita (Jul 21, 2015)

chilled to death summer mix from Patrick Forge
https://www.mixcloud.com/patrickforge5/return-of-the-nature-boy-for-leanne/
"Dedicated to my dear friend Leanne who has recently made her own return. I made her this mix a couple of years back. It's all about getting lost in the deeply spaced end of the spectrum, a gentle meander through exotica, electronics and jazz."

1.Full MoonbyEden Ahbez
2.Sailing Out To SeabyMatthew Halsall
3.Thanks And PraisebySun Araw, M.Geddes Gengrass & The Congos
4.Serenade For AfricabyBarney Wilen
5.Zum ZumbySix Boys In Trouble
6.The BoatmanbyTonto
7.Come To The MeadowbyThe Roger Kellaway Cello Quartet
8.White NilebyKelan Phil Cohran And Legacy
9.Somewhere Over TherebyDobie
10.MeditationsbyLonnie Liston Smith
11.RomancebyGeorge Gruntz
12.Del's ThemebyGeorge Braith
13.The Muse InsidebyYatha Bhuta Jazz Ensemble
14.Chant RastabyWareika Hill Sounds
15.Quiet VillagebyLes Baxter


----------



## Fez909 (Jul 23, 2015)

Love the latest KMAH from John Heckle & Mark Forshaw: https://soundcloud.com/kmah-radio/t...-with-john-heckle-feat-mark-forshaw-episode-5

No tracklist, but apparently will be up later on John's Soundcloud. Deep, interesting techno


----------



## Rik (Jul 27, 2015)

Kondaktor (Modal Analysis).

https://soundcloud.com/kemal187/kondaktor-modal-analysis-mix-for-berceuse-heroique


----------



## Fez909 (Jul 29, 2015)

Nice Chicago/deep house here: https://soundcloud.com/undermad/10trax-015-g-marcell

01. ReedaleRise - Azikiwe
02. G.Marcell - Rayne (Dub Mix)
03. Roy Davis Jr. - Let Know Who We Are
04. Kyle Hall - Where Am I?
05. Souldynamic - Equatoriale
06. Ralph Gum and Hugh Masekela - In The City (Atjazz Remix)
07. Sheila Ford and Marc Evans - Oh I Miss You (Atjazz Remix)
08. Marc Evans - First Kiss
09. Stagz Jazz - Falling In Love
10. Luke Hess - Mission.106


----------



## moody (Jul 29, 2015)

Really liking Caribou's Essential Mix.



A bit of  a mixed bag of 4-4 from old skool funk to techno.


01 - Caribou - Mars
02 - Les Sins - Past
03 - Mike Dehnert - Umlaut 2 (Levon Vincent NY Basement Mix) 
04 - Daphni - Carry On
05 - Boddika & Joy Orbison - Untitled
06 - The Beginning Of The End - Funky Nassau (KH Edit)
07 - Jack Master - Bang the Box
08 - Oppenheimer Analysis - The Devil's Dancer
09 - Butric - Up 
10 - Armand Van Helden - Witch Doktor (Dark Ages Mix)
11 - Head High - Hex Pad
12 - Daft Punk - Revolution 909
13 - First Choice - Let No Man Put Asunder (Baby, Baby, Baby, Aww Shucks) (Ron Hardy Edit) 
14 - Caribou - Our Love
15 - Head High - Megatrap (Mix Mix)
16 - Sunbelt - Spin It
17 - Head High - Megatrap (4F Mix)
18 - James Brown - I'm Satisfied (Underdog Edit)
19 - Arnie Love & The Lovettes - We’ve Had Enough
20 - G Flame & G Flame & Mr. G - Pulsez
21 - Silver Apples - Oscillations (Daphni Edit)
22 - Daphni - Tin
23 - Robbie Tronco - Runway (As A House) (Original Mix)
24 - Caribou - Can’t Do Without You (Extended Mix)
25 - Butric - Up
26 - Pearson Sound - Rubber Tree
27 - Lil Wayne - I'm Single (Instrumental)
28 - Les Sins - Call
29 - Crash Course In Science - Jump Over Barrels (Daphni Edit)
30 - Daft Punk - Make Love
31 - AFX - VBS.Redlof.B
32 - Caribou - Julia Brightly
33 - Anthony Naples - Miles
34 - Dorothy Ashby - Essence Of Sapphire
35 - Gloria Ann Taylor - Love Is A Hurting Thing
36 - Danny Hunt - What's Happening To Our Love Affair 
37 - Marvin Gaye - Time To Get It Together (Daphni Edit)
38 - Caribou - Your Love Will Set You Free
39 - The Zombies - This Will Be Our Year


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 29, 2015)

But no one listens to mixes on YouTube. Isn't there a download?


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 29, 2015)

In fact, here's a Soundcloud of it: https://m.soundcloud.com/caribouband/caribou-essential-mix-oct-2014


----------



## Mattym (Jul 30, 2015)

Orang Utan said:


> In fact, here's a Soundcloud of it: https://m.soundcloud.com/caribouband/caribou-essential-mix-oct-2014



& a download...
http://corenews.me/caribou-bbc-radio-1-essential-mix-2014-10-18/


----------



## Mattym (Jul 30, 2015)

Mattym said:


> & a download...
> http://corenews.me/caribou-bbc-radio-1-essential-mix-2014-10-18/



Though very slow, it must be said


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 30, 2015)

Mattym said:


> & a download...
> http://corenews.me/caribou-bbc-radio-1-essential-mix-2014-10-18/


The soundcloud link should be ok


----------



## Fez909 (Jul 30, 2015)

I'm pretty sure people can find downloadable links these days can't they? It would be nice if the original link provided this, but I see this thread as more of a discovery thing - if you like a mix, share it. If you need a shared mix in a different format, search for it. Or ask if you can't find it and someone will (probably) find it for you 

And for what it's worth, loads of people listen to mixes from YouTube. It's a massive waste of bandwidth, but like it or not, YouTube is one of the best sources of free music that has ever existed.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 30, 2015)

i disagree, i think if you're gonna supply a mix link, it should be a downloadable one so one can listen to it without being stuck at a pc. but it's not my thread.


----------



## ManchesterBeth (Jul 30, 2015)

The Objekt freero set is rather good.

Soundcloud don't work here so I won't traumatise Orang Utan with a youtube link.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 30, 2015)

dialectician said:


> The Objekt freero set is rather good.
> 
> Soundcloud don't work here so I won't traumatise Orang Utan with a youtube link.


I got it off Soundcloud! Hang on....


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 30, 2015)

https://m.soundcloud.com/keinobjekt/freerotation-2015-closing-set


----------



## Indeliblelink (Jul 30, 2015)

Soundcloud are bringing in a subscription service. From the sound of it, it will be more like Spotify in future.
I think you can still listen to stuff for free but you'll get more adverts and have a cap on downloads and maybe the number of tracks you can listen to. All a bit vague at the moment.
http://www.techtimes.com/articles/7...l-release-subscription-service-later-year.htm
http://www.residentadvisor.net/news.aspx?id=30610


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 30, 2015)

Boo, there are other sites to upload mixes onto though. They will come to the fore.


----------



## Numbers (Jul 31, 2015)

Fruits and Culture Vol 1 by Gilles Peterson - absolutely brilliant mix IMO, and top man to boot IME. 

https://soundcloud.com/gillespeterson/fruits-and-culture-vol-1


----------



## nogojones (Aug 1, 2015)

Indeliblelink said:


> Soundcloud are bringing in a subscription service. From the sound of it, it will be more like Spotify in future.
> I think you can still listen to stuff for free but you'll get more adverts and have a cap on downloads and maybe the number of tracks you can listen to. All a bit vague at the moment.
> http://www.techtimes.com/articles/7...l-release-subscription-service-later-year.htm
> http://www.residentadvisor.net/news.aspx?id=30610



Oh well, fuck them then


----------



## Treacle Toes (Aug 3, 2015)

Numbers said:


> Fruits and Culture Vol 1 by Gilles Peterson - absolutely brilliant mix IMO, and top man to boot IME.
> 
> https://soundcloud.com/gillespeterson/fruits-and-culture-vol-1



All over that! 

Currently listening to this


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 3, 2015)

Rutita1 said:


> All over that!
> 
> Currently listening to this




https://soundcloud.com/grandmaster-1/sets/1995-kenny-dixon-jr-legends-party


----------



## baffled (Aug 4, 2015)

Randall metalheadz history mix.

https://soundcloud.com/metalheadz/randall-metalheadz-re-mastered-history-mix


----------



## The_Reverend_M (Aug 5, 2015)

*Silkie - Big Up Mix 104*

https://soundcloud.com/bigupmagazine/big-up-mix-104-silkie

Tracklist: 
Silkie - Cascada (Anarchostar)
Silkie - Untitled (Dub)
Silkie - Fellow Yellow (Dub)
Joker - Boss Mode (Kapsize)
Silkie - Entrapment (Anarchostar)
Silkie vs K-man - Untitled (Dub)
Silkie - Untitled (Dub)
Silkie - Jahman (Dub)
Silkie - Arcada (Archostar)
Silkie - Mattaz (Deep Medi)
Silkie - Escape Route (Anarchostar)
Silkie - Computer Sound (Dub)
Silkie - Majik (Anarchostar)
Silkie - Swank (Anarchostar)
Silkie - Sonicboom (Dub)
Silkie - Ring Mod (Dub)


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 7, 2015)

This isn't a mix, it's a live set, but I'm putting it here anyway:
http://www.junodownload.com/plus/podcasts/
Jo Johnson live at Free Rotation. Blissed out synthy ambient vibes.


----------



## moody (Aug 7, 2015)

bit cheeky but thought I'd post one of my own in here,

it's pretty standout, I know as I listen to a whole lot of mixes out there.

Belgium New-Beat, Leftfield Disco, 80s Techno?

https://soundcloud.com/moodyl/discomix

Tracks from the likes of Yello, Front 242, The Erotic Dissidents, Fatal Error and more.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Aug 8, 2015)

Numbers said:


> Fruits and Culture Vol 1 by Gilles Peterson - absolutely brilliant mix IMO, and top man to boot IME.
> 
> https://soundcloud.com/gillespeterson/fruits-and-culture-vol-1



Going into this again, thanks Numbers ...perfect for a saturday morn.


----------



## Numbers (Aug 8, 2015)

Brilliant isn't it.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Aug 8, 2015)

Numbers said:


> Brilliant isn't it.



I melted at the first track..one of my favs...then onto skylarking! Skanking around the kitchen already this morning  It is brilliant, yes.


----------



## Mattym (Aug 9, 2015)

Orang Utan said:


> i disagree, i think if you're gonna supply a mix link, it should be a downloadable one so one can listen to it without being stuck at a pc. but it's not my thread.



I agree- My music player has no wifi or internet functions. I have to download everything onto mac & then transfer via cable.


----------



## cozmikbrew (Aug 9, 2015)

Nice Roots and Culture mix from the Jump and Prance Crew https://soundcloud.com/jumpandprancelabel/rub-a-dub-ting-vol8-mixtape


----------



## ska invita (Aug 9, 2015)

excellent new real hip hop mix here - soulful and  smokey

1. 38 Special – Jean Grae Feat.Tanya Morgan – iSweatergawd
2. Black Of All Trades – Substantial & Algorythm – Always EP
3. The Wanderer – L’Orange & Kool Keith – Time? Astonishing!
4. Concourse P – Canibus Feat.Pete Rock – Time Flys, Life Dies… Phoenix Rise
5. Trouble Knows Me – Madlib – Trouble Knows Me
6. Life I Love – Camp Lo – Ragtime Hightimes
7. Dream Catcher – Prie – Beautiful Memories
8. jUsT sEeDs – dEnAuN aka Mr Porter – pOrTeR cHoPs gLaSpEr
9. Make Them Feel Jealous – Detroit CYDI & Stryfe – Rap-Masters
10. I Got Shit To Do – Moka Only – Magikal Weirdness
11. Daily News – Ghostface Killah & Adrian Younge – Twelve Reasons To Die II
12. G.O.A.T – Declaime – Southside Story
13. Fifth Shield – Georgia Anne Muldrow – A Thoughtiverse Unmarred
14. Believe In Gods’Illa – Gods’Illa – Believe In Gods’Illa
15. The Type – The Alchemist – Israeli Salad
16. What It Is – Average Rap Band – Streams Of Nonsenseness
17. Scratch Off – Statik Selektah Feat.CJ Fly, Talib Kweli & Cane – Lucky 7
18. Everything’s for Sale – Skyzoo – Music For My Friends
19. Red Black And Green – Nicholas – The Beat Down
20. Traveler’s Outro 2. – Scienze Feat.Mos Def – A Traveling Man. 2
http://www.nuwaveradio.net/2015/08/08/world-of-hip-hop-show-august-2015/


----------



## Treacle Toes (Aug 9, 2015)

Quantic have many great mixes...am enjoying this one again today.


----------



## Numbers (Aug 11, 2015)

Rutita1 said:


> Quantic have many great mixes...am enjoying this one again today.



This is the bollox, and I'm only 13 minutes in.

Perfect pre/post Carnival mix, I'm going to pull it out of the bag on the day.


e2a:  actually it's an anytime mix, even a wet Tuesday night after a hard days graft.


----------



## Dan U (Aug 12, 2015)

https://soundcloud.com/rahaan/rahaan-live-at-groove-theory-uk-240515


----------



## ska invita (Aug 12, 2015)

This is excellent stuff
https://www.mixcloud.com/DjRandall1970/randall-back-to-the-breaks140mix/
Randall 140 bpm mix, playing some old and new bits together


----------



## cozmikbrew (Aug 15, 2015)

Not listened to him for a while but this got me wiggling Dave Clarke


----------



## moody (Aug 15, 2015)

cozmikbrew said:


> Not listened to him for a while but this got me wiggling Dave Clarke





listening now.


----------



## moody (Aug 15, 2015)

pretty slick n pumpin'.

he sure gives the mixer a run for its money.


----------



## ska invita (Aug 18, 2015)

Disco-Gospel from deep crate digger Greg Belson - loads of fun
https://soundcloud.com/rinsefm/horsemeatdisco160815

Thats Gospel tracks done in a Disco/Boogie style
love the vibes   (but then i like a bit of gospel house too)

killer tunes like this


----------



## Fez909 (Aug 18, 2015)

sounds great - one for tomorrow at work


----------



## ska invita (Aug 18, 2015)

Fez909 said:


> sounds great - one for tomorrow at work


hallelujah to that


----------



## Rik (Aug 19, 2015)

ska invita said:


> This is excellent stuff
> https://www.mixcloud.com/DjRandall1970/randall-back-to-the-breaks140mix/
> Randall 140 bpm mix, playing some old and new bits together



Really enjoyed this. Love a Randall fix


----------



## magneze (Aug 20, 2015)

https://soundcloud.com/ostgutton-official/berghain-07-function
Function - Berghain 07
Full mix available for download, wasn't expecting that.


----------



## Fez909 (Aug 20, 2015)

magneze said:


> https://soundcloud.com/ostgutton-official/berghain-07-function
> Function - Berghain 07
> Full mix available for download, wasn't expecting that.


They did it with a panorama bar mix, too. In wav, weirdly: https://soundcloud.com/ostgutton-of...orama-bar-06?in=ostgutton-official/sets/mixes


----------



## Fez909 (Aug 20, 2015)

magneze said:


> https://soundcloud.com/ostgutton-official/berghain-07-function
> Function - Berghain 07
> Full mix available for download, wasn't expecting that.


Ah, this one is also in wav.


----------



## magneze (Aug 20, 2015)

Easily converted to a 320kb MP3.


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 20, 2015)

magneze said:


> Easily converted to a 320kb MP3.


How? How big is the WAV? My phone won't tell me unless I start downloading it.


----------



## Fez909 (Aug 20, 2015)

Orang Utan said:


> How? How big is the WAV? My phone won't tell me unless I start downloading it.


1.3GB


----------



## Treacle Toes (Aug 20, 2015)

ska invita said:


> Disco-Gospel from deep crate digger Greg Belson - loads of fun
> https://soundcloud.com/rinsefm/horsemeatdisco160815
> 
> Thats Gospel tracks done in a Disco/Boogie style
> ...




Oh I missed this earlier in the week


----------



## magneze (Aug 20, 2015)

Orang Utan said:


> How? How big is the WAV? My phone won't tell me unless I start downloading it.


Download Audacity, open .wav, Export to MP3.

http://audacityteam.org/download/


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 20, 2015)

magneze said:


> Download Audacity, open .wav, Export to MP3.
> 
> http://audacityteam.org/download/


Ta, still have to download the wav then.  1G! That's ridiculous! Most hour long mixes are about 100mb.


----------



## ska invita (Aug 21, 2015)

ska invita said:


> Disco-Gospel from deep crate digger Greg Belson - loads of fun


Lord have mercy! (literally)
Greg Belson is a serious guy: so much music in that gospel~crossover vein - amazing - treasure chest here - so much church-powered music guaranteed you havent heard before: https://www.mixcloud.com/gregbelson/
righteous
do Randy & Earl know about this ouchmonkey ?


----------



## ouchmonkey (Aug 21, 2015)

no. but Randy especially is disco-phobic
I'll have to check it out though


----------



## ska invita (Aug 21, 2015)

ouchmonkey said:


> no. but Randy especially is disco-phobic
> I'll have to check it out though


Much of the stuff on the mixcloud is northern soul-ish/funky/grooving gospel in some way - the disco one was a special for Horse Meet Disco. I reckon you'll love it. Or burn in hell. Your choice.


----------



## 74drew (Aug 22, 2015)

This has been kicking about a while but when I had it on last weekend it sounded a bit special.

https://soundcloud.com/soma/slamradio-118-scion-live-in-glasgow


----------



## sim667 (Aug 24, 2015)

Has anyone come across any really good truss mixes? Saw him at boomtown, and it was fucking brilliant.


----------



## baffled (Aug 24, 2015)

That's my commute listening sorted.

Goldie's 1996 BBC essential mix.

http://soundcloud.com/goldie-official/goldies-essential-mix-on-bbc


----------



## sonicdancer (Aug 25, 2015)

Are there any mixes that survived to the present day from George IV 1999 - 2000 or Logic Raves. DJ Charlotte etc. ? Much appreciated if you could point me in right direction.


----------



## ouchmonkey (Aug 25, 2015)

sim667 said:


> Has anyone come across any really good truss mixes? Saw him at boomtown, and it was fucking brilliant.



have at it, his mate Perc is the absolute business too
https://www.mixcloud.com/discover/truss/


----------



## ouchmonkey (Aug 26, 2015)

https://soundcloud.com/perc/perc-soundwall-podcast

perc podcast that'llbe taken down by soundcloud soon he expects - currently downloadable - get on it


----------



## stethoscope (Sep 1, 2015)

Artwork & Disclosure live on Rinse at NHC - proper garage vibes


----------



## stethoscope (Sep 2, 2015)

Top top rare groove vs jungle mix from Domu


----------



## ska invita (Sep 2, 2015)

stethoscope said:


> Top top rare groove vs jungle mix from Domu


Cant wait to check that -  I heard that Domu is back! I think at the mo he's making some kind of footwork tunes with rare groove and jungle influences? Definitely IG Culture is on that sound, and I think Domu is involved too, but I may have got that wrong...


----------



## ska invita (Sep 2, 2015)

stethoscope said:


> Top top rare groove vs jungle mix from Domu


scratch what i said above,  Domu is making Dnb as Sonars Ghost (not all that into the tracks Ive heard tbh)m whilst IG Culture is doing the footwork thing with Alex Phountzi as Name Brand Sound  NameBrandSound

...anyhow nice to see those broken beat guys still up to some new tricks

(sweet mix too  )


----------



## Fez909 (Sep 2, 2015)

This is fucking amazing.

Kirk Degiorgio 5hr set. Deep techno and house. I've listened to it twice this week.

CAVALERRA ft JOAQUIN: Vision (Broque)
TOMAS RUBECK: Factions (ESHU)
GROOF: Diagrama Esporadico (Warm Up)
STEVIE P: Border One (Mowar)
MUSK: On The Basswalk (Isolated System)
STEFAN VINCENT: Hazard (Lowendcommunity)
UNKNOWN: Influence (Unknown)
INXEC & MARK CHAMBERS: Skoolin' Anthea (Vicario Musique)
MANU C: Nine Mile (C.R.S.)
ELON & ALEXI DELANO: Mondo (ReSolute)
KAHWE: Yew (Anjunadeep)
SYS: Nocturnal (ESHU)
SPARK TABERNER: Scene One (Roberto Bosco Dub Vision Mix) (Hidden)
REGEN: Limetew (Harry Klein)
MGUN: Let Conversation Take Place (Dontbeafraid)
PHILIPPE PETIT: Polygonum (Knotweed)
REGEN: Shudder (Harry Klein)
IDEALIST: Defective Units 1 (Broque)
REGEN: Lindberg (Harry Klein)
HUNEE: Tide (Rush Hour)
AGARIC: A Different Beginning (We Are)
DEEPCHILD: Neukolln Burning (Thoughtless)
GABRIEL CARASCO: Outer (AMAM)
DANA RUH: Nebouxi (Brouqade)
JAY BLISS: Time Travelling (20:20 Vision)
BARKER & BAUMECKER: Schlang Bang (Ostgut Ton)
MIKE DEHNERT: Andruck (Delsin)
FONOS: Squared Orbits (Fonos Music)
FRANK MARTINIQ: Insomniac (Curle)
JUREK: End Of June (Adam Marshall Remix) (Affin)
DEEPCHILD: Riyadh (Deadbeat Remix) (Thoughtless)
UNKNOWN: Found (Unknown)
BAD COP BAD COP: Hilton Hihat (Tobias Remix) Pomelo
CONSOLESS: DM88 (Fluxus)
SONITUS ECO: Drowned In Dub (Suffocated Mix) (Evasion Room)
DAX J: Tremor (Nierich Remix) (Affin)
GEORGE APERGIS: Quelle (Johannes Volk Remix) (Modular Expansion)
BRUNO SACCO: Orbital (Gravite)
BOO WILLIAMS: Futher Teck (Contemporary Scarecrow)
PULSE CODE MODULATION: Sonne Und Stahl (Pong Music)
DANJEL ESPERANZA: Syntophon (Midnight Trax)
UNKNOWN: Look (Unknown)
WOO YORK: Boloto (Planet Rhythm)
GEORGE PAAR: Interno (Microfon)
SEPH: Glow (Aula Magna)
EGOR BOSS: Inversion (Affin)
DEEPCHILD: The One I Used To Call Home (Thoughtless)
TREVINO: Discovery (Revolve:R)
DIFFERENT WORLD: Think Twice (Delsin)
ALESSIO PILI: Losing My Mind (Frames Of Thought)
XAMIGA: Kermit's Day Out (Rush Hour)
ADRIANA LOPEZ: Estructura (Modularz)
NESS: Thought 1 (Frames Of Thought)
JEROEN SEARCH: Observation (Subsist)
OKMANOW: The Sphere (Synthrec)
P.A.S.: Turn (Mote Evolver)
REEKO: Segmento 5 (Ella)
NORTHERN STRUCTURES: Session 3 (Sonic Groove)
TADEO: The White Room (Another Intelligence)
SKUDGE: Mobius (Delsin)
MILES SERGE: E.I.-C (ESHU)
CHRISTIAN WUNSCH: Pole Shifting (PoleGroup)
ADRIANA LOPEZ: Ephemera (Jeroen Search Remix) (Grey Report)
KWARTZ: Isolation (C.R.S.)
CHRISTIAN WUNSCH: Mutation (PoleGroup)
ADVANCED HUMAN: Open Air (Hypnotic Room)
EXIUM: Repeating Future (Injected Poison)
TADEO: Planet Mutation (Another Intelligence)
THE PARALLEL: Sequence (Emanuele Pertoldi Remix) (Evasion Room)
NORTHERN STRUCTURES: Session 1 (Sonic Groove)
FALKO BROCKSIEPER: Excellent Upload (Conforce Remix) (Sub Static)


----------



## ska invita (Sep 2, 2015)

Nothing but respect for and faith in Kirk - definitely will give that one a spin


----------



## Fez909 (Sep 2, 2015)

ska invita said:


> Nothing but respect for and faith in Kirk - definitely will give that one a spin


Great as "music for driving" if you have any long trips planned


----------



## ska invita (Sep 2, 2015)

Nothing planned but ive now made music be able to be on my phone for commutes so maybe for that!
Kirk's got a deep love and knowledge for a whole range of music, which always comes across with house and techno selections i reckon (in general, not just for him, iyswim)


----------



## ska invita (Sep 3, 2015)

Fez909 said:


> This is fucking amazing.
> 
> Kirk Degiorgio 5hr set. Deep techno and house. I've listened to it twice this week.
> 
> ...


oooh loving this one (im an all day sucker for filters)


----------



## Fez909 (Sep 3, 2015)

ska invita said:


> oooh loving this one (im an all day sucker for filters)



I really liked that one, too. Very Murk-esque.


----------



## ska invita (Sep 3, 2015)

*playing thrice now - got out of bed and had a dance even 


Fez909 said:


> I really liked that one, too. Very Murk-esque.


this one? Murk?


----------



## baffled (Sep 4, 2015)

Craze and Four Color Zack collab mix taking a pop at one button dj's

2¢ - Craze & Four Color Zack

Short interview 
Premiere: DJ Craze and Four Color Zack Put Wack DJs on Blast With Their New Mix, "2¢"


----------



## ManchesterBeth (Sep 5, 2015)

DJ Pete Live at Plex 4/4 2008

Masterful selection of techno, house and more broken beat/bass flavours


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 5, 2015)

dialectician said:


> DJ Pete Live at Plex 4/4 2008
> 
> Masterful selection of techno, house and more broken beat/bass flavours


I was there - wicked wicked night and pete was storming. i remember pestering and pestering the plex lads to release this mix.


----------



## ManchesterBeth (Sep 6, 2015)

Orang Utan said:


> I was there - wicked wicked night and pete was storming. i remember pestering and pestering the plex lads to release this mix.



You got the 4+ hrs labyrinth Dozzy set from that year as well? The mnml ssg one. Top top stuff, it's like prog house but without all the shit bits and loads of funk. deep hypnotic techno to roll along to. entrances you in a good way with a progression that sasha and digweed could only dream of.


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 6, 2015)

Fez909 said:


> This is fucking amazing.
> 
> Kirk Degiorgio 5hr set. Deep techno and house. I've listened to it twice this week.
> 
> ...


This is ace!


----------



## Rik (Sep 6, 2015)

A few mixes I've really enjoyed recently...

A new one from Objekt. A really clever mix here. Love this guy.

Crack Mix 100 - Objekt


Next one not so new. Helena Hauff & Daniele Cosmo at Dampfzentrale. Would love a tracklist on this. Excellent mix.

Helena Hauff & Daniele Cosmo - Lux Rec at Dampfzentrale


An insane 3 hour heavy Electro/Acid/Techno mix from Umwelt. Caught him in Berlin a few weeks ago, was spot on.

Umwelt @ Moog presents Polybius Trax Night #05 (2015_07_22)


----------



## Mattym (Sep 7, 2015)

Rik said:


> A few mixes I've really enjoyed recently...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wish there was a download of that.


----------



## Rik (Sep 7, 2015)

Mattym said:


> Wish there was a download of that.



Here you go! Umwelt  Moog presents Polybius Trax Night 05 (2015_07_22).mp3 (163.07MB) - SendSpace.com


----------



## Mattym (Sep 7, 2015)

Rik said:


> Here you go! Umwelt  Moog presents Polybius Trax Night 05 (2015_07_22).mp3 (163.07MB) - SendSpace.com



You star- Thanks a million!!!


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 7, 2015)

no


Rik said:


> A few mixes I've really enjoyed recently...
> 
> A new one from Objekt. A really clever mix here. Love this guy.
> 
> ...


none are downloadable


----------



## ManchesterBeth (Sep 7, 2015)

Orang Utan said:


> no
> 
> none are downloadable



I'll rip em and upload for you tonight


----------



## Rik (Sep 7, 2015)

Orang Utan said:


> no
> 
> none are downloadable



Using Chrome, download this app here..

SoundCloud Downloader Free

Then you get the download arrow on all Soundcloud uploads.


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 7, 2015)

dialectician said:


> I'll rip em and upload for you tonight





Rik said:


> Using Chrome, download this app here..
> 
> SoundCloud Downloader Free
> 
> Then you get the download arrow on all Soundcloud uploads.


cheers - managed to get the umwelt from the other link, and the Hauff with Soundflush, but the Objekt one wouldn't work on Soundflush for some reason


----------



## ManchesterBeth (Sep 8, 2015)

objekt mix here

cc Orang Utan


----------



## Rik (Sep 8, 2015)

New one from Truss...

Truss - Monomouth (DJ Mix)


----------



## magneze (Sep 8, 2015)

That Objekt mix is fantastic. Looking forward to seeing him in November.


----------



## Rik (Sep 8, 2015)

magneze said:


> That Objekt mix is fantastic. Looking forward to seeing him in November.



Autechre yes? See you there!


----------



## magneze (Sep 8, 2015)

Rik said:


> Autechre yes? See you there!


Yes indeed!


----------



## baffled (Sep 9, 2015)

Been listening to this DJ  Storm mix a lot this week.

DJ Storm - FABRICLIVE x Metalheadz Mix


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 9, 2015)

dialectician said:


> objekt mix here
> 
> cc Orang Utan


404 message


----------



## ManchesterBeth (Sep 9, 2015)

Orang Utan said:


> 404 message



Fixed the link, right click, save link as, it's a direct download to the mp3.


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 9, 2015)

dialectician said:


> Fixed the link, right click, save link as, it's a direct download to the mp3.


cheers fella!


----------



## moody (Sep 13, 2015)

what are the good dj mix cds out there at the moment, I used to love;
Journeys by DJ (the ColdCut  one was the nutz!)
DJ Kicks! (still going)
Fabric (seems to have lost it's way a bit recently)
Boogie Bytes (on the great German label B-Pitch)
& although not in the "Mix CD" criteria, Strut, always put out some great cds.

Any I haven't mentioned that i should check out?


----------



## Rik (Sep 14, 2015)

4hr mix from Autechre.

Dekmantel Podcast 035 - Autechre


----------



## Rik (Sep 15, 2015)

Another Helena Hauff..

Podcast 404: Helena Hauff


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 15, 2015)

Famous dirty bastard, Serge Gainsbourg:
FACT Focus 1: Serge Gainsbourg


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Sep 15, 2015)

Rik said:


> An insane 3 hour heavy Electro/Acid/Techno mix from Umwelt. Caught him in Berlin a few weeks ago, was spot on.
> 
> Umwelt @ Moog presents Polybius Trax Night #05 (2015_07_22)



Enjoying this one. I could really imagine being off my tits in a dark room at 3am to this.


----------



## Fez909 (Sep 29, 2015)

Nice lazy disco house mix here: Admin - Sleazy Beats Guestmix

Miles Davis - Pan Piper 
Admin - Sancho Panza (Forthcoming Banoffee Pies) 
Admin - OK Carlos (Dr. Banana) 
Admin - No Problemo (Forthcoming Boogie Cafe Records) 
Admin - Sugar Loaf (Forthcoming Sleazy Beats Black Ops) 
Admin - Gold Soul (Boogiefuturo) 
Admin - Drifting Away (Forthcoming Boogie Cafe Records) 
Admin - Flute Loops (Forthcoming Boogie Cafe Records) 
Admin - Have A Nice Day (Forthcoming Sleazy Beats Black Ops) 
Admin - Spirit Boogie (Unreleased) 
Admin - Super Lover (Forthcoming Sleazy Beats Black Ops) 
Admin - Disco Systems (Futureboogie) 
Admin - Reach For Love (Unreleased) 
Admin - Raw Influence (Unreleased) 
Admin - Bright Moments (Unreleased)


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 29, 2015)

Crappiest DJ name ever


----------



## stethoscope (Oct 2, 2015)

Nice Frankie Knuckles set from the Fridge Brixton 1993


----------



## Rik (Oct 2, 2015)

Loving Truss' Fabric Promo Mix. 

Truss - fabric Promo Mix


----------



## braindancer (Oct 3, 2015)

Rik said:


> Loving Truss' Fabric Promo Mix.
> 
> Truss - fabric Promo Mix



Crackin' stuff


----------



## Rik (Oct 3, 2015)

This Bug Klinik Megamix by X&trick is worth a listen if you like fucked up acid.

X&trick - Bug Klinik Megamix 2015


----------



## ska invita (Oct 6, 2015)

For me Mixmaster max was the best dj in 1992 on the rave and jungle tip - pirate radio living legend = found this tape upload this week, its a cracker - all the trademarks, top selection, long and tuneful mixes, scratch attacks - only thing missing on this one is the odd dancehall tune which was his other specialty
Mixmaster Max & MC Shire - Touchdown 94.1 - 1992
just an occasional bit of mcing from the great voiced Shire

I think theres  a little bit of B2Bing with a guy called Tony J on this who isnt as good but still a strong tape this


----------



## Rik (Oct 6, 2015)

I really excellent ambient live mix from F#X at Rural, Niigata in Japan

F#X "Ambient Mix" @ rural 2015(新潟県津南町 JP, 19.07.2015)


----------



## porno thieving gypsy (Oct 6, 2015)

Touchdown was the first pirate I listened too - so many memories


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 10, 2015)

If you like your d'n'b banging, here's a Renegade Hardware retrospective:
FACT Focus 3: Renegade Hardware


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 10, 2015)

and JD Twitch off of Optimo doing a mix of early 90s Dutch dance tunes for the consistently excellent Dekmantel podcast series: Dekmantel Podcast 038 - JD Twitch (Optimo)


----------



## Rik (Oct 11, 2015)

A cracking mix from Chrononautz. Full of acid & techno stompers.

Hypnotic Groove Mix #73 - Chrononautz


----------



## ManchesterBeth (Oct 12, 2015)

Rik said:


> A cracking mix from Chrononautz. Full of acid & techno stompers.
> 
> Hypnotic Groove Mix #73 - Chrononautz



One of them is a good mate. You coming to Plex?


----------



## Rik (Oct 12, 2015)

dialectician said:


> One of them is a good mate. You coming to Plex?



Ahh nice! Won't be going to the Plex night. The line up is insane. I just can't do Corsica anymore though... Just too busy for me.


----------



## ManchesterBeth (Oct 12, 2015)

Rik said:


> Ahh nice! Won't be going to the Plex night. The line up is insane. I just can't do Corsica anymore though... Just too busy for me.



Shame! The plex guys always know how to put on a good party.

Last one I went to (2013) I got so drunk and high I nearly lost my credit card at 7:30 AM. AnD were literally tearing me a new one with a ferocious live set.


----------



## Rik (Oct 12, 2015)

Chris Moss Acid

Electronic Explorations - 395 - Chris Moss Acid


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 17, 2015)

this Ben UFO mix is the best mix i've heard in ages - it's a belter: Live at Factory, Osaka - 26.09.15


----------



## Mattym (Oct 18, 2015)

Trade Liveset...Think it's the first one I've managed to download.
TRADE Live at District8, Dublin 2nd October 2015


----------



## stethoscope (Oct 19, 2015)

DJ Trax and Nucleus - Catch A Groove mix 73

Some great jungle/d'n'b classics and new d'n'b bits in this


----------



## Rik (Oct 21, 2015)

Getting me in the mood for Source Direct at the Squarepusher show this Saturday!

FACT mix 519: Source Direct


----------



## baffled (Oct 29, 2015)

Shades of Rhythm Love, Doves & Hugs Guest Mix 

Shades of Rhythm Love, Doves & Hugs Guest Mix

TRACKLIST:

Shades Of Rhythm – Sweet Sensation Vox Mix
Shades Of Rhythm – Everybody Edit
Adonis – No Way back (Greg Wilson Remix)
Joey Beltram – Energy Flash
Virgo – In A Vision
Gat Décor – Passion
Masters Of The Universe – Space Talk
The Hypnotist – The House Is Mine
DSK – What Would We Do
Lisa Lisa & The Cult Jam Force – Let The Beat Hit Em
Steve Silk Hurley – Jack Your Body
FBI Project – Risky
Nightwriters – Let The Music Use You
D-Mob – Put Your Hands Together
Soft House Company – What You Need
Ralphi Rosario – you Used To Hold Me
S-Bam – Chica Boom
Marshall Jefferson – Move Your Body
Clubland – Lets Get Busy
Quartz – Meltdown
Satoshi Tomiie feat Robert Owens – Tears
Fallout – The Morning after
Joe Smooth – Promised Land


----------



## baffled (Oct 29, 2015)

Also a selection of Shambhala mixes along the line of funky breaks and beats.

Fractal Forest - Friday Night 2015

Of the five mixes the Stickybuds mix is my favourite closely followed by the Fort Knox Five mix.


----------



## Dan U (Oct 30, 2015)

like a bit of Move D

not sure I can do 3 hours in one go, but here you are

Move D @ Deep Fried House, Taipei 2015 - 09 - 26


----------



## Rik (Nov 2, 2015)

Blawan at Awakenings 18/10/15

Blawan @ Electric Deluxe Special 18 - 10 - 2015


----------



## Rik (Nov 2, 2015)

Randall

RAndall Studio Session 02/11/16


----------



## Dan U (Nov 3, 2015)

Rik said:


> Randall
> 
> RAndall Studio Session 02/11/16



loving this


----------



## Rik (Nov 3, 2015)

Dan U said:


> loving this



Can't beat a bit of Randall!


----------



## Numbers (Nov 6, 2015)

Rik said:


> Randall
> 
> RAndall Studio Session 02/11/16


Nice.

'Can you handle the Randall'  used to love that.  Him and Kenny Ken at AWOL used to be unreal.

Reminds me of a Boxing day Roast in 1993, the 26th fell on a Sunday so boxing day was Monday 27th and Roast were at the Astoria... a very very dark night, in terms of mood of the place. 

Randalls set.

Randall Roast 'Christmas Roast' 27th Dec 1993

The night was full of 'condition Blue' and the MC's reminding the crowd to keep it cool.  It was at a time when 'wash' had crept in for a significant amount of people for it to have changed the original Jungle/D&B attitude which was, for want of a better word, sexy as hell... you'd smell the wash everywhere and had to be on your toes, you'd have a right good night but with proper bad mans in the place  there was a sense it could kick off any minute.

Missus and I had only been together a cpl of months back then, we had got together late October at the night of Junglism for Racism - Jungle Fever - Temple Of Doom in Zatopeks.  We only went to the Boxing Day Roast as she had already spent Christmas and the day after with her family, so it was the first time we went out to get proper twatted and shake the good foot together, as a couple.

Nice mix here, What is Jungle

Law - What is Jungle? The Evolution Of Drum & Bass

Nice accompanying read up with track list etc. too.

What is Jungle? – The Evolution of Drum and Bass


As an aside, the opening track is one of my fav Jungle tracks ever.  'Just for you London' - that and 'It's a London Thing'.


----------



## ringo (Nov 6, 2015)

Had this on in the gym this week - Mickey Finn (Yaman Studio Mix) December 1993

Hardscore.com » Mickey Finn – Yaman Studio Mix [Double Pack, No Cat No.]

*Side A* 

01 Cloud 9 – You Got Me Burning (Ray Keith & Nookie remix) [Moving Shadow – SHADOW37]
02 Engineers Without Fears – Rhythm [Dee Jay – DJX015]
03 Fruit & Veg – Volume 2AA [??? – SKINT2]
04 JMJ & Richie – Case Reopened (Deep Blue Brought To Trial Remix) [Moving Shadow – SHADOW35R]
05 Q Project – Night Moves (The Alliance remix) [Legend – LEG006]
06 LJT & DJ Stylist – Side A [Touch & Go – TAG001]
07 Cloud 9 – Mr Logic (Cloud 9 Remix) [Moving Shadow – SHADOW37]
08 Q Project – Deep Concentration [Legend – LEG008]
09 Freeze – Sublimate [True Or Force – TRUE001]
10 Gappa G & Hypa Hypa – Information Centre (DJ Ron Remix) [Ruff Kutt – RUF-GH3]
11 Sacred – U Ready 4 Dis [Pursuit – PUR003]

*Side B*

01 The Alliance – First Impressions [Reinforced – RIVET1260]
02 Roni Size – Fresh [V – VE003]
03 Rap & Aston – Jeopardy (Desired State remix) [Suburban Base – SUBBASE032R]
04 DJ Ron – Mo Musik (African Chant Mix) [Rough Tone – RT008]
05 Engineers Without Fears – Spiritual Aura [Dee Jay – DJX015]
06 Uncle 22 – Six Million Ways To Die (DJ Hype remix) [Ram – RAM008]
07 – Edited from TL –
08 Invisible Man – Skyliner [Timeless – DJ007]
09 Dextrous & Rude Boy Keith – Lovable [King Of The Jungle – KJL1]
10 DJ Slipmatt – Breaking Free [Awesome – SL021]
11 Mickey Finn – D-Pressed [Dee Jay – DJX011]


----------



## grosun (Nov 12, 2015)

Derrick Carter playing at Tribal Funktion in Edinburgh in 1998. Not sure how many decks, but more than two! Great blast of quality house music.

Tribal Funktion: Derrick Carter at Tribal Funktion - October 1998


----------



## killer b (Nov 16, 2015)

I just digitised then blogged about this amazing Kemet Crew mix. Get on it yo.

I guarantee that this is the best jungle mix you have ever heard.


----------



## Rik (Nov 17, 2015)

killer b said:


> I just digitised then blogged about this amazing Kemet Crew mix. Get on it yo.
> 
> I guarantee that this is the best jungle mix you have ever heard.



Quality stuff!  Cheers


----------



## Rik (Nov 17, 2015)

Some mixes/shows that I've liked recently...

Placid (An assault of Acid from start to finish)

An Acid Attack

Dax J (A totally banging Techno mix)

Electronic Explorations -399 - Dax J

Blawan (From Awakenings at the Gashouder last month)

Blawan @ Electric Deluxe Special 18 - 10 - 2015

Matrixxman (classic Techno sounding mix on this one)

FACT mix 524: Matrixxman

Phaeleh (Full of absolute classics... more of a mixtape than strictly a mix.)

Hyp 137: Phaeleh

Mantis Radio Show 193 (Feat a brutal Techno mix from Scalameriya)

Mantis Radio 193 + Scalameriya


----------



## Numbers (Nov 18, 2015)

Orang Utan said:


> this Ben UFO mix is the best mix i've heard in ages - it's a belter: Live at Factory, Osaka - 26.09.15


Listened to this today, lasted my journey to the gym, workout, journey home..  great mix alright.


----------



## Rik (Nov 18, 2015)

Truss & Tessela EE 400 mix

Truss & Tessela - This is the Way to Sonning Common (Electronic Explorations 400)


----------



## Mattym (Nov 24, 2015)

Rik said:


> An insane 3 hour heavy Electro/Acid/Techno mix from Umwelt. Caught him in Berlin a few weeks ago, was spot on.
> 
> Umwelt @ Moog presents Polybius Trax Night #05 (2015_07_22)



Has to be my mix of the year so far!


----------



## Rik (Nov 24, 2015)

Mattym said:


> Has to be my mix of the year so far!



Yeah for me too! These 2 are up there for me also (including the Objekt mix I posted earlier)...

Kondaktor



Sync 24


----------



## Rik (Nov 24, 2015)

Wicked D&B mix by Digital


----------



## Mattym (Nov 25, 2015)




----------



## Rik (Nov 26, 2015)

Mattym said:


> Has to be my mix of the year so far!



New Unwelt mix! The blue link underneath the embedded play link is were you can DL.

Umwelt - Discipline mix - ВОС


----------



## Dan U (Nov 26, 2015)

grosun said:


> Derrick Carter playing at Tribal Funktion in Edinburgh in 1998. Not sure how many decks, but more than two! Great blast of quality house music.
> 
> Tribal Funktion: Derrick Carter at Tribal Funktion - October 1998



this is cracking, thanks


----------



## Dan U (Nov 27, 2015)

Don't think this is a repost

over 50 mixes by all sorts of people, various styles I think. currently listening to Chris Duckenfield, listened to The Idiots Are Winning earlier.

Sounds –  tuktuk | British Design. Inspired By The Tropics

eta - Chris Duckenfield mix is great.


----------



## Numbers (Nov 30, 2015)

Not everyones cup of tea but this is an absolutely great old skool soul club classics mix, going down an absolute treat in this house


----------



## Dan U (Dec 2, 2015)

bit of Rahaan, I love a bit of Rahaan


----------



## Dan U (Dec 3, 2015)

Classic Records takeover on Boileroom from a couple of years ago

Carter, Luke Solomon, Rob Mello, Dan Beaumont and Severino


----------



## moody (Dec 3, 2015)

quite a refreshing disco jaunt. keeps it fresh and on the move, I listened to the whole thing.... which is something!

well worth a listen.



am sprinkling of well know classic and some less well know edits


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 8, 2015)

Neil Landstrum. Wabby.


----------



## ska invita (Dec 10, 2015)

Best mix Ive heard all year - Chris Read always does an amazing job in constructing mixes (though he may use computers i think)
soulful hiphop and sample originals vibes - Brand Nubian connection


----------



## Rik (Dec 12, 2015)

Yeah soz about this. It's another Umwelt mix


----------



## magneze (Dec 12, 2015)

Keep them coming!


----------



## Mattym (Dec 12, 2015)

Rik said:


> Yeah soz about this. It's another Umwelt mix




Not another fucking Umwelt mix- they're so boring!!!


----------



## 74drew (Dec 12, 2015)

Woody McBride from a mate's radio thingy.


----------



## 74drew (Dec 12, 2015)




----------



## Rik (Dec 16, 2015)

Forgot about this mix by Shawn O'Sullivan earlier in the year.


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 16, 2015)

I wish people would stop using mixcloud


----------



## fishfinger (Dec 16, 2015)

Orang Utan said:


> I wish people would stop using mixcloud


Why?


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 16, 2015)

fishfinger said:


> Why?


No downloads. Download apps can be used, but they're very slow. SoundCloud is much better. There are other options too.


----------



## Dan U (Dec 16, 2015)

Orang Utan said:


> No downloads. Download apps can be used, but they're very slow. SoundCloud is much better. There are other options too.


Loads of Djs had big issues with sound cloud over licensing and take downs of mixes. 

A lot have got fucked off and gone to mix cloud etc. 

I like a download too so share your frustration


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 16, 2015)

Dan U said:


> Loads of Djs had big issues with sound cloud over licensing and take downs of mixes.
> 
> A lot have got fucked off and gone to mix cloud etc.
> 
> I like a download too so share your frustration


hearthis.at is a good alternative


----------



## Rik (Dec 16, 2015)

Yeah Mixcloud isn't the greatest. Don't like the sound quality. But yes more mixes are being posted there due to Soundcloud being crap. Though I don't necessarily download. I just favourite/like it and stream it through my Sonos. All too easy.


----------



## nogojones (Dec 17, 2015)

Lovely little disco housey thing from the Organ Grinder


----------



## Rik (Dec 17, 2015)

Quite enjoyed this one from Sunil Sharpe


----------



## Mattym (Dec 19, 2015)

Downloadable & long- 2 reasons for liking this...


----------



## Numbers (Dec 19, 2015)

LOVING this at the moment, and with this comment to help you...



> dope yo...fuckin a what is that shit called would y'all say? experimental Latin beat dub? like wtf? kinda sounds like cut chemist's side projects but I dunno...its not really Latin beat and I've heard mad live afro beatvthats got a similar vibe minus lyrical content but what type of label would y'all give that? Mr Tim Sweeny? how about it? if u see this comment get at me about what orbwhere I guess I would find this filed under in musical titles when looking for similar dopeness...cud fuckin a man if I'm not gna throw down dominattingly awsome similar...I know its not cool to bite but I dig it hella and no one around here gets the fuck down like this so IMA to tally stealing that style and forgive me spelling mistakes cus I be on the molecule currently but hey Iff u see this and can point me in the direction of similar dopeness please do cus this mix just made my night kid...fo rilla thanks


----------



## ringo (Dec 20, 2015)

nogojones said:


> Lovely little disco housey thing from the Organ Grinder


Cheers, enjoying this


----------



## ska invita (Dec 24, 2015)

Xmas is a time for a little xtra warmth and soul in the music diet - Cyberworks (4hero Reinfroced extended family) never disappoint... wonderful selection: PodOmatic | Best Free Podcasts
1. Sunday Morning - Gene Harris & The Three Sounds - Blue Note Trip 
2. Here's Looking at You, Kid - Henri Mancini - The Return Of The Pink Panther 
3. Mulatu - Mulatu Astatke - Mulatu Of Ethiopia 
4. Warlock - Reg Tilsley - Tilsley Orchestral No. 10 
5. Free Soul - John Klemmer - Blowin' Gold 
6. Mother Of The Future - Electro Keyboard Orchestra 
7. Running Fast - Steffano Torossi - Easy Tempo, Vol. 5 
8. Can't We Smile - Johnny Hammond - Gears 
9. Democustico - Marcos Valle - Vento Sul 
10. This Is Sad - Fela Kuti - Koola Lobitos/The '69 L.A. Sessions 
11. Glaciers Of Ice - El Michels Affair - Enter the 37th Chamber 
12. Ankles - Georgia Anne Muldrow - A Thoughtiverse Unmarred 
13. Broke The Pen - Potatohead People Feat.Mosaic - Big Luxury 
14. channel eng - ILLingsworth - DOODLES 
15. 02 - Gensu Dean - Algorhythms 
16. Moments In Life - Andrés - Andres II 
17. Overtime - Slakah The Beatchild - Soul Movement Vol 2


----------



## Numbers (Dec 24, 2015)

I've paused Dennis Brown to spin this...


----------



## ska invita (Dec 24, 2015)

Also giving Marcus Nastys 2015 review show a play http://podcast.dgen.net/rinsefm/podcast/MarcusNasty231215.mp3 
The more I think about it, and the more the sound he plays develops, I think this music is the happy combination of rave, DnB, dubstep, uk house, garage, donk and grime into one sound....used to be a bit more lopsided but all coming into balance these days... mix of northern and southern urban sounds too. Love it.


----------



## Numbers (Dec 24, 2015)

King Kong Disko Christmas mix


----------



## ringo (Dec 25, 2015)

ska invita said:


> Also giving Marcus Nastys 2015 review show a play http://podcast.dgen.net/rinsefm/podcast/MarcusNasty231215.mp3
> The more I think about it, and the more the sound he plays develops, I think this music is the happy combination of rave, DnB, dubstep, uk house, garage, donk and grime into one sound....used to be a bit more lopsided but all coming into balance these days... mix of northern and southern urban sounds too. Love it.


Giving this a go now, good stuff


----------



## ska invita (Dec 25, 2015)

ringo said:


> Giving this a go now, good stuff


i may have over sold it  its nothing too deep or clever but it still hits the spot for me - just a nice bit of upfront beats and bass 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 with a lot of uk flavour


----------



## ringo (Dec 25, 2015)

We had a bit of it but are now onto Sam Suppliers latest from the rinse podcasts, very good


----------



## The_Reverend_M (Dec 27, 2015)




----------



## pesh (Dec 30, 2015)

ska invita said:


> Best mix Ive heard all year - Chris Read always does an amazing job in constructing mixes (though he may use computers i think)
> soulful hiphop and sample originals vibes - Brand Nubian connection



Can't stop listening to this... Love it, any more recommendations along these lines?


----------



## ska invita (Dec 30, 2015)

pesh said:


> Can't stop listening to this... Love it, any more recommendations along these lines?


Chris Read has  done a bunch of mixes over the years,in a similiar vein = worth seeking out

Mr Thing always delivers - these are tried and tested:
Prem productions

^^^amazing

break digging


this is cool too 
DJ Jazzy Jeff x Michael Jackson - He's The King I'm The DJ


----------



## ska invita (Dec 30, 2015)

This Chris Read mix killed it - a history of hip hop mix, year by year

its great up to about 97 
He uses computers to put these mixes together, but its great listening...


----------



## Mattym (Dec 30, 2015)

Resident Advisor 500th edition mixes. Downloading them all now.
RA.500

Omar S/Ben UFO/Steffi/Nikolas Jaar & Dixon.


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 30, 2015)

Mattym said:


> Resident Advisor 500th edition mixes. Downloading them all now.
> RA.500
> 
> Omar S/Ben UFO/Steffi/Nikolas Jaar & Dixon.


The Ben UFO and Nicolas Jaar ones are good,
The Omar S one starts off well, but then goes all over the place, and not in a good way. seemed like a very lazily compiled affair.


----------



## Mattym (Dec 30, 2015)

Orang Utan said:


> The Ben UFO and Nicolas Jaar ones are good,
> The Omar S one starts off well, but then goes all over the place, and not in a good way. seemed like a very lazily compiled affair.



Am most interested in the Ben Ufo one- I suppose I downloaded the Omar S one on the back of the hyped-up description.


----------



## baffled (Jan 6, 2016)

Been playing this Dead Man's Chest mix a lot.



01 - Dead Man's Chest - Unnatural Mystic
02 - Machinedrum - Gunshotta
03 - Source Direct - Black Rose
04 - Threshold - Sweat Rice
05 - Basic Influence - Still Waters (Run Deep Mix)
06 - Sully - Flock
07 - LTJ Bukem - Atlantis (I Need You)
>> The Prodigy - We Eat Rhythm
08 - Dead Man's Chest - Revenant
09 - Sully - Crystal Cuts
10 - Dead Man's Chest - Liquid 94
11 - Omni Trio - Renegade Snares (Foul Play remix)
12 - Acen - Trip II The Moon, Part 2 (The Dark Side)
13 - Nasty Habits - Dark Angel
14 - DJ Red Alert & Mike Slammer - Ruffer
15 - Bay B Kane & Peshay - Quarter To Doom (Rhythm)
16 - Dead Man's Chest - Warehouse
17 - Dead Man's Chest - Foundation Empire

Also this this Jay Cunning mix is pretty good too.


----------



## Rik (Jan 7, 2016)

Slimzee


----------



## ManchesterBeth (Jan 8, 2016)

Orang Utan said:


> The Ben UFO and Nicolas Jaar ones are good,
> The Omar S one starts off well, but then goes all over the place, and not in a good way. seemed like a very lazily compiled affair.



The Ben UFO one as a mix is pretty dour and boring for me TBF. It's a well executed mix for sure and many good tracks in there but 2 hours is just overkill - I can't see myself returning to it throughout the year. It doesn't have that power to resonate that a good hessle audio mix does. I miss the 2012-13 Fabriclive 67 era when he was playing less orthodox House and Techno and playing with a raw UK energy. I'm much more a fan of the Boxed crew but that's more grime. Kinda reflects in the crowds that a lot of UK bass turned house music nights attract as well, boring fashion conscious middle-class university students with little soul or personality - i feel like the UK bass scene fanbase is going in a sasha and Digweed direction - so many people seem to be enamoured with Ben's seemless mixing abilities, rather than the direction that the sound is going. The hessle audio radio shows are still fire though it has to be said.


I like the Nicolas Jaar one but it had to be good with such a fire tracklist. Shame his music is utter tosh.

Steffi and Dixon I'm not really interested in. Can you really listen to more than 2 hours of house and techno at a time unless you're not out clubbing? Really?


----------



## Mattym (Jan 9, 2016)

fusebruxelles : Free Download & Streaming : Internet Archive

Bloody hell- where to begin. Scroll down for downloads.


----------



## Numbers (Jan 15, 2016)

Mark Farina's mushroom jazz mix page is IMO one of the best sources of mixes I've come across ever, some incredible music.

Mushroom Jazz search results on SoundCloud - Listen to music


----------



## plurker (Jan 18, 2016)

A nice little African dancehall mix from a mate of mine.  Gets your head a million miles away from grey cold UK


----------



## braindancer (Jan 18, 2016)

Love it - transported me right back to hangin' about East African bus stations during my travels some time ago


----------



## pieandmashfirm (Jan 18, 2016)




----------



## Rik (Jan 20, 2016)

Ancestral Voices

Samurai Music Group — Ancestral Voices | Horo Vision Podcast 05


----------



## moody (Jan 20, 2016)

listening to this at the moment,  live set @ dekmantel from interstellar funk.

never hear of him before, it's a pretty decent selection of retro house, lots of 909 in there and not too fast, around 120bpm, nice and chuggy.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 20, 2016)

where's the fucking file though?


----------



## moody (Jan 20, 2016)

maybe it's also on soundcloud? boiler room often post mixes on SC as well as YT


----------



## Indeliblelink (Jan 21, 2016)

Autechre are live on NTS Radio tomorrow (Friday 22nd) 3 - 4PM.


----------



## braindancer (Jan 22, 2016)

Nice one - I'm tuned into NTS already so I don't forget!


----------



## moody (Jan 22, 2016)

any of you guys check the Beats In Space site out?  

plenty of good sets by a wide variety of djs/artists.


----------



## Mattym (Jan 23, 2016)

moody said:


> listening to this at the moment,  live set @ dekmantel from interstellar funk.
> 
> never hear of him before, it's a pretty decent selection of retro house, lots of 909 in there and not too fast, around 120bpm, nice and chuggy.




I'm sorry to be thick but what the hell are those great big things in the middle of the turntables? Are they to stop jumping / to tighten the hole?


----------



## Indeliblelink (Jan 23, 2016)

Indeliblelink said:


> Autechre are live on NTS Radio tomorrow (Friday 22nd) 3 - 4PM.





O.S.T. - Cruaecis
Francois-Bernard Mache - Prelude
Fenn O'Berg - Fenn O'Berg Theme
The Hafler Trio - Crucible
Delia Derbyshire - Sea
Throbbing Gristle - Beachy Head
Fred Frith - Hollow Music
Asmus Tietchens - Mineral 1
Jeff Carey - Node
Par Lindgren - Rummet
Beautyon - No02 Track 2
Moebius - Balistory
Nmb - Fl1ppt
Tod Dockstader - Omaggio A Fellini
BBC Sound Effects Library - Air And Water
Fennesz - Herbert Missing
there was also a hour on Solid Steel


[00] Disjecta - Pit
[01] Throbbing Gristle - What A Day
[??] Cabaret Voltaire - Makes Your Mouth Go Funny
[??] Pero - Pommes
[??] John Carpenter - He's Still Alive / Romero
[??] The Human League - The Dignity Of Labour (Part 4)
[??] Raymond Scott - Lightworks (Instr)
[??] Portion Control - He Is A Barbarian
[??] Asmus Tietchens - Ausverkauf
[??] Zeebox - Pepi De Vince
[??] Moebius & Tietchens - Kattrepel
[??] Arthur Kreiger - Short Piece
[??] Bernard Parmegiani - Sonare Mouvement 2
[23] Moebius & Plank - Muffler B [Bureau B - BB 120]
[25] Severed Heads - Theme From The Surface
[??] Paul Lansky - Say That Again
[28] The Residents - Would We Be Alive (Intermission) [Mute - LISTUMM 258]
[32] Bbc Sound Effects Library - Birdsong
[??] Delia Derbyshire - Great Zoos Of The World
[??] Fred Frith - Speechless
[??] Zoviet*france: - Kess Saffer Plaint
[??] John Cage - Williams Mix
[36] Asmus Tietchens - Falter-Lamento [Bureau B - BB 155]
[42] Otto Luening & Vladimir Ussachevsky - Incantation
[??] David Lynch - Hybrid Mood
[??] Mark Fell - Abjection
[45] Philip Jeck - Thirtieth/Pilot Reprise [Touch - TO 81]
[46] The Hafler Trio - A Small Child Dreams Of Voiding The Plague
[??] Peter Rehberg - Showroom Dummies Track 2

There was a "Pink Freud Plays Autechre" album came out last week too.


----------



## braindancer (Jan 23, 2016)

Nice one - my kids have just told me in no uncertain terms to turn off that terrible racket....


----------



## Rik (Jan 24, 2016)

Apparently Sean Autechre doing a mix on Intergalactic FM today too


----------



## moody (Feb 2, 2016)

name some good sites for mixes,

I've come across ...

beats in space,
nts radio
samurai fm (rip)
beta lounge

and of course mix/sound cloud.


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 2, 2016)

melbourne deepcast
ra podcast
rinse fm
fact mag
dummy mag


dekmantel podcast is always excellent, my fave at the mo


----------



## moody (Feb 2, 2016)

Orang Utan said:


> melbourne deepcast
> ra podcast
> rinse fm
> fact mag
> ...



RA have some goodies, but they don't archive them or do they?


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 2, 2016)

moody said:


> RA have some goodies, but they don't archive them or do they?


i think they keep 3 or 4 weeks - i just donwnload the new one every monday, along with the fact and dekmantel ones


----------



## moody (Feb 2, 2016)

Orang Utan said:


> i think they keep 3 or 4 weeks - i just donwnload the new one every monday, along with the fact and dekmantel ones




so if I wanted to listen to one older than the time frame you mention, unless it was somewhere else like SC or MC, then I wouldn't be able to?


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 2, 2016)

moody said:


> so if I wanted to listen to one older than the time frame you mention, unless it was somewhere else like SC or MC, then I wouldn't be able to?


think so - there's loads on soundcloud though, so only the forgettable ones sink without trace


----------



## baffled (Feb 3, 2016)

Hearthis.at haven't come across any big names on there yet but have found some decent DnB mixes, think it's new so will hopefully grow.

Loads of genres but I haven't looked through them as it's mainly DnB I was interested in.

Edit; just checked and it's been around since 2013


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 3, 2016)

Kenny H Hanlon's mixes on hearthis are great


----------



## nogojones (Feb 3, 2016)

moody said:


> so if I wanted to listen to one older than the time frame you mention, unless it was somewhere else like SC or MC, then I wouldn't be able to?


 You can usually find them on soulseek


----------



## braindancer (Feb 4, 2016)

Loving this Special Request Essential Mix - super tasty!


----------



## Numbers (Feb 4, 2016)

Fuck me, that's good braindancer and I'm only 30 mins in right now.

Cheers


----------



## braindancer (Feb 4, 2016)

Numbers said:


> Fuck me, that's good braindancer and I'm only 30 mins in right now.
> 
> Cheers



Great isn't it - best mix I've heard in a while....

As a result I'm now listening to this one - which I'm also enjoying a lot: Podcast 318: Special Request


----------



## rutabowa (Feb 5, 2016)

international hardcore punk mixtape


----------



## Rik (Feb 10, 2016)

Ontal!


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 10, 2016)

Distance Between
http://sonicsunset.org/ci_20160117_dave_DistanceBetween.mp3
Schatrax – You Don’t Act The Same (Schatrax) 1997
Theo Parrish – Shadow Dancing (Sound Signature) 1997
Frank & Tony With DJ Sprinkles – Companion (Scissor & Thread) 2014
Cloudface – Coffee (Black Opal) 2014
Bluecuts – Julian’s Place (Bluecuts) 2014
Ramjac – Baby Got Soul 2 (Irdial) 1992
Ron Trent – Pop, Dip And Spin (Prescription) 1995
Jouem – Realm Of Darkness (Mojuba) 2015
Terekke – Yrlv (L.I.E.S.) 2014
Monoder – G1 – Ikikierio (Statik Entertainment) 2003
Birds – Bacchus (PAL SL) 1998
Rod Modell – Hexcraft (DeepChord) 2003
Arkadelphia – Terrestrial Eyes (Nord) 2015
Mark Thibideau – Distance Between – Last Night (Sub Static) 2003
Seefeel – Climactic Phase #3 – Quique (Too Pure) 1993
Newworldaquarium – Stars (Peacefrog) 2001
TUC – Vorsicht! – Victoria Park (Analogue Attic) 2015
Luke Slater’s 7th Plain – Think City – My Yellow Wise Rug (GPR) 1994
Anthony Rother – Basic Level – Sex With The Machines (Kanzleramt) 1997
Edgar Froese – Epsilon In Malaysian Pale (Virgin) 1975
DeepChord – Red Lantern (Part 1 & 2) – Lanterns (Astral Industries) 2014
Conforce – Closer – Depth Over Distance (Delsin) 2014
Sven Weisemann – Limaro #2 – Shove (a.r.t.less) 2009
Shed – Up The Hills – Constant Power (The Final Experiment) 2015
Nuron – Mirage (Likemind) 1994
Corrado Izzo – Untitled – Golden Age (Gadgets) 1997
Dusk – Shadow Boxer – Aquarian Project (Peacefrog) 1995
Silent Harbour – Tidal Window – Hinterland (Deep Sound Channel) 2015
Answer Code Request – Dust 0.2 (MDR) 2015


----------



## Rik (Feb 12, 2016)

Imaginary Forces


----------



## ManchesterBeth (Feb 22, 2016)

proper ravey techno mix from Randomer and Truss. Was great when Truss played here last week.

ska invita stethoscope - I think you'll dig.


----------



## Dan U (Feb 24, 2016)

This is excellent, she drops her recent track on Classic as well which i love to bits.


----------



## Dan U (Feb 24, 2016)

this is decent as well if you have 4 hours


----------



## Dan U (Feb 24, 2016)

most likely a repost but i simply do not care

Percussion Lab - Eraserhead - The Warp Record Memorial Mix


----------



## braindancer (Feb 26, 2016)

Dan U said:


> most likely a repost but i simply do not care
> 
> Percussion Lab - Eraserhead - The Warp Record Memorial Mix



Thanks for that - listened to it a few times now - a collage of everything I was listening to at that time - love it!


----------



## braindancer (Feb 26, 2016)

Looks like there's lots of other nice ear food on that site too....


----------



## moody (Feb 27, 2016)

Easy, new one from me, quite a chilled, dubby effort.  Let me know....
Moody's Mystery Mix

Eclectic so listen out for, rock, reggae, blues, country, 80s, ....tracks from the likes of Howling Wolf, JJ Cale, Peter Tosh, Soft Rocks...and many more.

All mixed smoothly together by yours truly.
X


----------



## Rik (Mar 1, 2016)

Really liked these recently...

Helena Hauff



Ruby My Dear



Basic Rhythm (AKA Imaginary Forces) - 97/98 D&B era



Basic Rhythm - 1995



Basic Rhythm - 1992



AnD

DSNT Podcast 058 - AnD ILUMENati Mix


----------



## Dan U (Mar 2, 2016)

Music (DJ EZ)

Listening to the Old Skool Garage one of these two on his site, felt I should after his sterling effort at the weekend.

it's cracking


----------



## ManchesterBeth (Mar 3, 2016)

Rik said:


> Really liked these recently...
> 
> Helena Hauff
> 
> ...




Yeah anthony always puts out some sick mixes, his album stuff is great as well.


----------



## ManchesterBeth (Mar 3, 2016)

Orang Utan said:


> Distance Between
> http://sonicsunset.org/ci_20160117_dave_DistanceBetween.mp3
> Schatrax – You Don’t Act The Same (Schatrax) 1997
> Theo Parrish – Shadow Dancing (Sound Signature) 1997
> ...



Wow what a fire tracklist, i can't miss this, totally gonna soothe my hangover in the morning.


----------



## rutabowa (Mar 4, 2016)

moody said:


> Easy, new one from me, quite a chilled, dubby effort.  Let me know....
> Moody's Mystery Mix
> 
> Eclectic so listen out for, rock, reggae, blues, country, 80s, ....tracks from the likes of Howling Wolf, JJ Cale, Peter Tosh, Soft Rocks...and many more.
> ...


Another sick mix you done!! highly recommend everyone gives this a go, deep varied awesome tunes mixed impeccably.


----------



## killer b (Mar 4, 2016)

Radio Lancashire's long-running experimental music show On The Wire has a 24 hour dub-techno mix. Immense tracklist. Mixcloud sorry Orang Utan 

On the Wire - Radio Lancs

Bobby Konders - The Poem / Version
CV313 Infinit-1 (Original / Remodel / Remodel II)
Model 500 - Starlight (Intrusion Dub / Deepchord Mix / Echospace Mix / Echospace Dub)
Symbols & Instruments - Mood (Metaphysical Mix)
Mouse on Mars - Future Dub
Intrusion - Intrusion (Phase90 Reshape / cv313 Reduction / Dub )
Model 500 - The Passage
Basic Channel - Quadrant Dub 
The Analog Roland Orchestra - 9&6 / 7&6
Steve Poindexter - To the Motherland
Club MCM - It's Me (Original K.Alexi Deep Mix)
Paperclip People - Remake (Basic Reshape)
Cral Craig - The Climax (Basic Reshape)
Fluxion - Prospect II
HavanTepe - Hybernate / Dubatech's Offshore Remix
Pendle Coven - Iamnoman
The Nautilius - 20000 miles below (Liquid Level / Fluxion Influence / Marko Fustenberg) - Siberia)
Yagya - Will I Dream During The Process - (DeepChord Redesigns 1 / 2 / 3 / 4)
Echospace - The Coldest Season (Part 4)
Echospace - Aequinoxium 
Pub - Summer (Original / Nick Rapaccioli remake)
Pole - Achterbahn (Shackleton Remix)
Pole - Düsseldorf (Mike Huckaby S Y N T H Remix-Detroit)
Pole - Klettern / Fahren / Fragen
Burger - Twelve Miles High
Mr Fingers - Mystery of Love (Dub Version)
Burger - Love is the Drug (Paris Texas)
Basic Channel - Radiance I / II / III
Basic Channel - Phylyps Trak / Base / Trak II-I / Trak II-II
Cyrus - Inversion / Presence
Rhythm & Sound - Truly / Lightning Storm / Let We Go / Free For All /  Version
Rhythm & Sound - Carrier / Density / Outward
Rhythm & sound - Aground Aerial
Rhythm & Sound - See Mi Version
Echospace - Spatial Dimension (cv313_reduction) (intrusion_s_narcotic_intake) (cv313_s_live_mix) 
(intrusion_dub) (vibrational_pulsation) (phase90_reduction) (variant_s_reprised_conduction)
Gradient -  Dub Iterations 1-9
Gradient - Postulate 1-9
Yagya - Rigning 1-9
Unknown Artist - A-J
Mr. Cloudy - Sleepy Vigil I / II / III
Mr. Cloudy - Belomorkanal Dub
Mono Junk - Channel B
Monomood - Oktrosis 
Marko Fürstenberg - BBT
Atheus - Basic Reaction
Federsen - Djembe Dub
Erosion - 3 - Chain Reaction
Kit Clayton - Kalu
Inn-R - m65
Phase90 - Vinci
Quantec - Plateau
Sustainer - Cuantico
Sven Schienhammer -  When nights meets day
Vladislav Delay - Endor
wzrdryAV - Waves & Spaces Phase 1/23
Monolake - Arte
Convextion - Niche
 S.A.M. - Terminal 
Reimut Van Bonn - Maserung 
Bill Laswell & Pete Namlook  Psychonavigation 
Zoltan Solomon - Forgotten Instinct 
Intrusion - A Gentle Embrace 
Variant - Aurora's Dream 
DeepCord - Vantage Isle Sessions
Martin Nonstatic - Afterglow
Deepchord - Exploring the North
Intrusion - A Gentle Embrace


----------



## moody (Mar 5, 2016)

rutabowa said:


> Another sick mix you done!! highly recommend everyone gives this a go, deep varied awesome tunes mixed impeccably.




aw thanks,

would be kind and leave a comment on the soundcloud page as i'm trying to promote this as much as poss and every little helps. xx


----------



## rutabowa (Mar 5, 2016)

moody said:


> aw thanks,
> 
> would be kind and leave a comment on the soundcloud page as i'm trying to promote this as much as poss and every little helps. xx


yeh no worries done. i dunno how this promotion lark works ha, if it helps i'll do it.


----------



## moody (Mar 10, 2016)

pretty decent find whilst have a wander round SC.
bit of kick arse funk and on to house and techy techno, all bangers!


----------



## nogojones (Mar 14, 2016)

very much liking this one by Tortoise

01 Johnny Lytle – ‘The Man’
02 Giorgio Moroder – ‘The Apartment’ (_American Gigolo_ OST)
03 This Heat – ‘Repeat’
04 Art Ensemble Of Chicago – ‘Rock Out’
05 Sun Ra and his Myth Science Arkestra – ‘Moon Dance’
06 Scientist – ‘The Voodoo Curse’
07 The Lost Generation – ‘The Sly, The Slick, and The Wicked’
08 Tony Williams Lifetime – ‘There Comes A Time’
09 Pete LaRoca – ‘Dancing Girls’
10 Jean Luc-Ponty – ‘Computer Incantations For World Peace’
11 Masabumi Kikuchi – Circle/Line
12 Yesterday’s New Quintet – ‘Thinking Of You’
13 Charlie Rouse – ‘Cravo e Canela’
14 Minnie Riperton – ‘Inside My Love’
15 Candi Staton – ‘Summertime With You’
16 J Dilla – ‘Won’t Do’ (inst.)
17 Brian Eno – ‘Brutal Ardour’


----------



## ska invita (Mar 19, 2016)

if you have any time for broken beat and that vibe this mix will do it for you - though its actually on a house tempo
heard this play on nuwave radio and had to track it down - love this vibe so much...


----------



## ringo (Mar 23, 2016)

Got a bit carried away with this mix on Saturday night.

EXCLUSIVE ONE AWAY JUNGLE DUBPLATE SPECIAL - MIXED BY DJ JAMIE G & DJ CHASE - ON KOOL FM 


The Uncle Dugs mix which came straight after it kept me up longer than I intended too


----------



## Indeliblelink (Mar 29, 2016)

mix of Donato Dozzy tracks

"Dozzy" 
Donato Dozzy /II (Claque Musique) 
Donato Dozzy /Vapourware 1 (Spectrum Spools) 
Donato Dozzy /Untitled A from K (Further Records) 
Donato Dozzy & Claudio Fabrianesi /Fade Out (Mule Electronic) 
Donato Dozzy /Untitled C2 from K (Further Records) 
Voices From The Lake /In Giova (Prologue) 
Voices From The Lake /Twins in Virgo (Prologue) 
Donato Dozzy /Untitled D from K (Further Records) 
Voices From The Lake /01.12N (Prologue) 
Tin Man /Nonneo (Dozzy Remix) (Acid Test) 
Donato Dozzy and Tin Man /Test 7 (Acid Test) 
Donato Dozzy and Lerosa /Neon Snake (Apnea) 
Donato Dozzy /Cassandra (Claque Musique) 
Donato Dozzy and Lerosa /Big Snake (Apnea) 
Donato Dozzy /In Bed (Acid Test) 
Nuno Dos Santos /Hamming (Dozzy Remix) (Trouw) 
Discogs /Real Love Mixdown Italy - Swiss (Wagon Repair) 
Donato Dozzy and G Gigli /Chiki Disco (Electronic Aromana) 
Voices From The Lake /531Hz (KAB & Minilogue Mix) (Concrete Records) 
Donato Dozzy /Edera (Railyard Recordings) 
Minilogue /When Sadness Releases, Joy Arises (Donato Dozzy Remix) (Enemy Records) 
Donato Dozzy /Time Out The Gap (Railyard Recordings) 
Donato Dozzy /Liquid (Orange Groove) 
Donato Dozzy /Gol (Dimensions) 
Donato Dozzy /Metal Slave (Orange Groove) 
Voices From The Lake /Zulu Vortex (Time to Express) 
Donato Dozzy /Quadra Sette (The Bunker NY) 
Donato Dozzy /Giusy (Time To Express) 
Mike Parker /Inversion 6 (Donato Dozzy Remix) (Geophone) 
Donato Dozzy /Grown (Orange Groove)


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 30, 2016)

The Dekmantel Podcast is consistently excellent.
The latest Vakula one is quality banging technoes done very well indeed.
Dekmantel Podcast Series


----------



## Anju (Mar 31, 2016)

A list of some of the mixcloud stuff I have been listening to recently. 

A great house party type mix of dancehall, hip hop and Latin.



A really nice selection of beautiful old reggae tunes



Some nice rare groove tunes.



Some very funky old Latin tunes



Great Ethiopian jazz, mostly pretty funky.



Some good music, overall a Latin influence but very very mixed.  This guy always posts varied mixes covering lots of musical genres.

Windows Down

More Latin stuff old and new and generally pretty funky.

Cuba Smoke & Roosticman

Half an hour of great old Cumbia tunes.

Cumbias originales

4 hours of funky soulful house with moments of deepness.

Soulmeka Saturdays Classics pt.1 (1998-2009)- Playlist included -Vinyl Set

Anu


----------



## ManchesterBeth (Apr 3, 2016)

Found this tribute mix the other day. What happened to Max Duley? Made some consistently excellent techno when everyone was cranking out drumcode type bangers.


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 3, 2016)

Haha, he's a mate. Doesn't make music any more.  Wish he'd do another mix at least.


----------



## ManchesterBeth (Apr 3, 2016)

Orang Utan said:


> Haha, he's a mate. Doesn't make music any more.  Wish he'd do another mix at least.



Yeah loads of great mixes here... 

Mixes | ARCart - Max Duley - ARC, ARC(ANE), cerpintor


----------



## pesh (Apr 6, 2016)

The Nextmen smash their way through 20 years of jungle and DnB


----------



## Dan U (Apr 6, 2016)

pesh said:


> The Nextmen smash their way through 20 years of jungle and DnB




this is fucking wicked, nice one pesh


----------



## braindancer (Apr 8, 2016)

Indeliblelink said:


> mix of Donato Dozzy tracks




This is wonderful - nice one for posting - been caning it this week...


----------



## Dan U (Apr 10, 2016)

Enjoyed this while working this morning


----------



## nogojones (Apr 12, 2016)

A footworky/bassy thing (I'm a bit crap at describing this) that I'm bouncing round to


----------



## ManchesterBeth (Apr 16, 2016)

Dev/null - Jungle techno mix. quite deep and moody.

Loads of weird 90s techno-y hardcore (or hardcore-y techno) jungle techno, etc. Not an orthodox j-techno set.


----------



## ManchesterBeth (Apr 17, 2016)

You got on the latest hessle Orang Utan?

Dev/Null mix is absolutely t for tremendous.


----------



## twentythreedom (Apr 19, 2016)

Just found this, mixes for Minirig by Slipmatt, A Guy Called Gerald, Ray Keith, Utah Saints and more:

MINIRIGS


----------



## Dan U (Apr 22, 2016)

Just cranking this now while doing some work

93 darkside jungle


----------



## Rik (May 4, 2016)

Ok recently been liking these...

Helena Hauff at the Meat Free x Blueprint Records night in Manchester



ANFS (heavy techno)



ASC (Fantastic set from the legend ASC)



Source Direct tribute mix by Bostryx



Kemistry & Storm 1997



Ital Tek

Solid Steel Radio Show 22/4/2016 Hour 2 - Ital Tek

Umwelt

Ravoluson #1


----------



## Rik (May 8, 2016)

Also this Soundmurderer mix from Red Bull Music Academy. So good

Todd Osborn - RBMA Radio Episode 1.mp3


----------



## Mattym (May 8, 2016)

New Ben UFO Japan mix!!!


----------



## caleb (May 14, 2016)




----------



## killer b (May 22, 2016)

Not exactly a mix, but three tracks from a the tape label I recently started feature on the latest edition of on the wire (the country's longest running alternative music show  ). Rest of the show is great too...

On the Wire - Radio Lancs: Playlist - 21st May 2016


----------



## ManchesterBeth (May 23, 2016)

new Pete. Excited to listen to this.


----------



## ManchesterBeth (May 24, 2016)

last Jamz tonight.


----------



## ManchesterBeth (May 24, 2016)

all 01-03 dark 4x4/narrows/harry lime style garage - memories of this stuff on the FM dial. 4x4 Hell


----------



## ManchesterBeth (May 30, 2016)

listening to this again.

Podcast 165 - The Roots of Trance - The Bleep43 Podcast -

This mix at 6 AM in a dark basement would be mad.


----------



## plurker (May 31, 2016)

pesh said:


> The Nextmen smash their way through 20 years of jungle and DnB




Perfect for a rainy grey Tuesday morning


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 9, 2016)

Bruce Forest / Naughty Boy Mix / Better Days Classics


----------



## Anju (Jun 17, 2016)

Really good mix of 80s hip hop and hip house.


----------



## ska invita (Jun 28, 2016)

Trace absolutely immaculate mixing it up on radio in 92


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 5, 2016)

Hear Electronic Ladyland, a Mixtape Featuring 55 Tracks from 35 Pioneering Women in Electronic Music |  Open Culture

1. Glynis Jones : Magic Bird Song (1976)

2. Doris Norton : Norton Rythm Soft (1986)

3. Colette Magny : « Avec » Poème (1966)

4. Daphne Oram : Just For You (Excerpt 1)

5. Laurie Spiegel : Clockworks (1974)

6. Pauline Oliveiros : Bog Bog (1966)

7. Megan Roberts – I Could Sit Here All Day (1977)

8. Suzanne Ciani : Paris 1971

9. Laurie Anderson : Tape Bow Trio (Say Yes) (1981)

10. Glynis Jones : Schlum Rooli (1975)

11. Ruth White : Mists And Rains (1969)

12. Wendy Carlos : Spring (1972)

13. Ann McMillan : Syrinx (1978)

14. Delia Derbyshire : Restless Relays (1969)

15. Maggi Payne : Flights Of Fancy (1986)

16. Else Marie Pade : Syv Cirkler (1958)

17. Daniela Casa : Ricerca Della Materia (1975)

18. The Space Lady : Domine, Libra Nos (1990)

19. Johanna Beyer : Music Of The Spheres [1938]

20. Maddalena Fagandini : Interval Signal (1960)

21. Eliane Radigue : Chryptus I (1970)

22. Ruth White : Owls (1969)

23. Ursula Bogner : Speichen (1979)

24. Beatriz Ferreyra – Demeures Aquatiques (1967)

25. Doris Norton : War Mania Analysis (1983)

26. Tera De Marez Oyens : Safed (1967)

27. Daphne Oram : Rhythmic Variation II (1962)

28. Mireille Chamass-Kyrou : Etude 1 (1960)

29. Laurie Spiegel : Drums (1983)

30. Teresa Rampazzi : Stomaco 2 (1972)

31. Teresa Rampazzi : Esofago 1 (1972)

32. Suzanne Ciani : Fourth Voice: Sound Of Wetness (1970)

33. Ursula Bogner : Expansion (1979)

34. Alice Shields : Sacrifice (1993)

35. Megan Roberts and Raymond Ghirardo : ATVO II (1987)

36. Laurie Anderson : Drums (1981)

37. Doris Hays : Somersault Beat (1971)

38. Lily Greenham : Tillid (1973)

39. Ruth Anderson : Points (1973-74)

40. Pril Smiley : Kolyosa (1970)

41. Catherine Christer Hennix : The Electric Harpsichord (1976)

42. Joan La Barbara : Solo for Voice 45 (from Songbooks) (1977)

43. Slava Tsukerman, Brenda Hutchinson & Clive Smith : Night Club 1 (1983)

44. Monique Rollin : Motet (Etude Vocale) (1952)

45. Sofia Gubaidulina : Vivente – Non Vivente (1970)

46. Ruth White : Spleen (1967)

47. Doris Hays : Scared Trip (1971)

48. Daphne Oram : Pulse Persephone (Alternate Parts For Mixing)

49. Maggi Payne : Gamelan (1984)

50. Laurie Spiegel : The Unquestioned Answer (1980)

51. Ursula Bogner : Homöostat (1985)

52. Wendy Carlos : Summer (1972)

53. Suzanne Ciani : Princess With Orange Feet

54. Pauline Oliveiros : Poem Of Change (1993)

55. Suzanne Ciani : Thirteenth Voice: And All Dreams Are Not For Sale (1970)


----------



## moody (Jul 6, 2016)

nice splif muzak.


----------



## Libertad (Jul 7, 2016)

moody said:


> nice splif muzak.




Ooh nice


----------



## moody (Jul 7, 2016)

Libertad said:


> Ooh nice




part one is great too!


----------



## Libertad (Jul 7, 2016)

Episode 52? I'm going to save that pleasure for another evening.


----------



## killer b (Jul 8, 2016)

Orang Utan said:


> Bruce Forest / Naughty Boy Mix / Better Days Classics


This is my morning run soundtrack atm, it's brilliant. The edit of 'the love I lost' is glorious.


----------



## nogojones (Jul 14, 2016)

A bit of bassline


----------



## Rik (Jul 26, 2016)

Live improvised set by Surgeon at Freerotation 



J:Kenzo (Jungle, D&B)



Photonz (Acid, Breaky, Techno goodness)



Yaleesa Hall - Found this mix really interesting. Left field side of techno



Datach'i - Planet Mu Takeover



Luke Vibert - Planet Mu Takeover

Planet Mu Records Takeover // Luke Vibert - 26th June 2016

Wisp - Excellent mix by Wisp on Penryn Space Agency (starts at 34min)

PSA Mission 026 ft. Wisp


----------



## moody (Jul 26, 2016)

James Priestly of Secret Sudaze fame, old cambridge boy so I was lucky enough to get him to play at one of my gigs a while back, they've gone on to be very successful, lucky guys!


----------



## Mattym (Jul 29, 2016)

Objekt-Kern Vol 3 mix is rather very good. Didn't know whether to put it here as it's a commercial mix.


----------



## Rik (Jul 30, 2016)

Mattym said:


> Objekt-Kern Vol 3 mix is rather very good. Didn't know whether to put it here as it's a commercial mix.



Yeah it's absolutely superb.


----------



## Rik (Jul 30, 2016)

Max Cooper - All night long London set


----------



## Fez909 (Jul 30, 2016)

Mattym said:


> Objekt-Kern Vol 3 mix is rather very good. Didn't know whether to put it here as it's a commercial mix.


It's on Spotify so I guess that's fine to post


----------



## Anju (Aug 3, 2016)

Amazing Afro House mix. Mostly actual African artists not just track names and a sample.



Not lounge, just nice house music, funky soulful and deep.



Malian music. New to me.



All from the same guy on mixcloud.  Well worth checking his page for a wide range of quality music.


----------



## sim667 (Aug 5, 2016)

Done a studio recording of a set he did at bangface which was pretty fucking


----------



## Dan U (Aug 10, 2016)

this is great


----------



## Dan U (Aug 15, 2016)




----------



## Mattym (Aug 17, 2016)

Enjoying a bit of this...


----------



## moody (Aug 23, 2016)

not mixes as such but podcasts from rinse fm by my new fav dj/producer.... pearson sound/hessle audio.


PearsonSound

kind of broken beat but not in a giles peterson way, more dubby/techy.... a mixture of techno and beats, skewed and slightly to the left.

I think it's a refreshingly different sound.  been a while since I've been exited by new stuff.

check him out.


----------



## moody (Aug 23, 2016)

^ 

would love to hear similar stuff by different producers/djs or any labels to look out for?


----------



## Fez909 (Aug 23, 2016)

moody said:


> ^
> 
> would love to hear similar stuff by different producers/djs or any labels to look out for?


Not sure it's exactly what you want but I think these producers have done stuff like that:

Djrum

A Made Up Sound / 2652

Midland


----------



## moody (Aug 23, 2016)

Fez909 said:


> Not sure it's exactly what you want but I think these producers have done stuff like that:
> 
> Djrum
> 
> ...




I am aware of made up sound, similar and also good.


----------



## Dan U (Aug 30, 2016)

enjoying this today


----------



## ManchesterBeth (Sep 1, 2016)

Fez909 said:


> Not sure it's exactly what you want but I think these producers have done stuff like that:
> 
> Djrum
> 
> ...



Batu, Kowton, bruce, Peverelist, Livity sound crew.

In fact in that area I'd say that Bristol is going stronger than LDN. I'm still waiting for the next big thing from ldn but I don't think its coming.


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 4, 2016)

This ace dancehall mix:
FACT mix 566: Equiknoxx
I need to hear more of this sort of thing.
Anyone got any recommendations?


----------



## ManchesterBeth (Sep 4, 2016)

Orang Utan said:


> This ace dancehall mix:
> FACT mix 566: Equiknoxx
> I need to hear more of this sort of thing.
> Anyone got any recommendations?



murlo on nts.

Not listening to much rinse these days.


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 4, 2016)

http://podcast.dgen.net/rinsefm/podcast/SweynJ290816.mp3
FADER Mix: Sweyn Jupiter

There's been loads of ace stuff on rinse recently, dial.


----------



## ManchesterBeth (Sep 4, 2016)

Orang Utan said:


> http://podcast.dgen.net/rinsefm/podcast/SweynJ290816.mp3
> FADER Mix: Sweyn Jupiter
> 
> There's been loads of ace stuff on rinse recently, dial.



Yeah i know about those guys, Manara played in hackney and i didn't have the chance to see her - gutted. check this.

NKISI



> Nkisi a.k.a Melika Ngombe Kolongo heads up a monthly late slot to rattle through dozens of tracks at breakneck speed, her mixes punctuated by African club beats and tinged by the jagged edges of gabber. Expect forthcoming records from her co-founded label, NON Records.


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 4, 2016)

This is a sweet xlr8r mix:
Podcast 303: Marcel Fengler


----------



## magneze (Sep 4, 2016)

Orang Utan said:


> This ace dancehall mix:
> FACT mix 566: Equiknoxx
> I need to hear more of this sort of thing.
> Anyone got any recommendations?


Album is great, just been listening to it: Equiknoxx - Bird Sound Power - DDS


----------



## magneze (Sep 4, 2016)

Orang Utan said:


> This is a sweet xlr8r mix:
> Podcast 303: Marcel Fengler


Ok that's really weird. Before Equiknoxx I was listening to Marcel Fengler's Berghain mix. Are you under my chair or something?


----------



## nogojones (Sep 4, 2016)

Nice mix of jazz, funk, house and disco


----------



## Fez909 (Sep 4, 2016)

Beautiful techno mix here. Classy, deep, ambient, lush. Love it


----------



## ManchesterBeth (Sep 5, 2016)

this dude is sick. esp his hard acid mixes.

Nekro Crossbones


----------



## braindancer (Sep 5, 2016)

Fez909 said:


> Beautiful techno mix here. Classy, deep, ambient, lush. Love it




Mmmmmm - just my cup of tea.... (and currently enjoying with my cup of tea)


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 11, 2016)

The last night of Optimo at the Sub Club in 2010. Pretty epic.
Ripped In Glasgow: Optimogeddon - The Final Optimo - 25 April 2010
Einstürzende Neubauten Kollaps
William S Burroughs William's Welcome
The Residents Hey Good Lookin'
Angelo Badalamenti Mulholland Drive Theme
The Parsonage Love Will Tear Us Apart
Butch Willis & The Rocks Drugs
This Mortal Coil Song to the Siren
Suicide Che
Blondie Shayla
Etta James I'd Rather Go Blind
T.L. Barrett & Youth for Christ Choir Like a Ship
Bessie Jones & Group Sometimes
Nina Simone The Backlash Blues
James Chance & The Contortions Contort Yourself
Absolute Body Control Baby's On Fire
The Normal T.V.O.D
Grauzone Ich lieb Sie (slowed down)
lb Jealous Guy
Chris 'n' Cosey and ... Sweet Surprise
Iggy Pop Nightclubbing
Uncle John And Whitelock Black Hat
Bo Diddley I'm A Man
Johnny Kidd and the Pirates Shakin' All Over
The Fall Totally Wired
The Strangeloves I Want Candy
Gene Vincent Rollin Dany
The Ventures These Boots are Made for Walkin'
Leadbelly Black Betty
Nitty Gritty Dirt Band Nashville Blues
Cabaret Voltaire Nag Nag Nag
Dark Day No Nothing Never
Chris and Cosey Walking Through Heaven
TV on the Radio Staring at the Sun
The Jellies Jive Baby on a Saturday Night
Throbbing Gristle Hot on the Heels of Love
Liquid Liquid Bellhead (live)
Max Berlin Elle Et Moi (Joakim Mix)
Justus Köhncke Timecode
LCD Soundsystem Losing My Edge
Discodromo Cosmorama (Prins Thomas Diskomiks)
!!! Hello, is this thing on? (Thomas 'n' Eric's Rub And Tug Throwdown)
Chilly For Your Love
Barry Mason Body (Faze Action edit)
Roni Griffith Desire
Mount Florida Yo La Poptimo
Prince Controversy [ Contro (Wish We Edit) ]
Madonna Into the Groove
Human Resource Dominator
Grafiti What is the Problem?
First Choice Let No Man Put Asunder (vocal loop)
Tchaikovsky 1812 Overture
Iggy Pop The Passenger
Laid Back White Horse
Midnight Star Midas Touch (Starskee remix)

Midnight Star Midas Touch (Starskee remix)
Josh Wink & Lil Louis How's Your Evening So Far?
Scan X Midnight (Julian Jewel Remix)
Chicks on Speed Fashion Rules (Alter Ego Remix)
Cameo Word Up
Par-T-One vs INXS I'm So Crazy
Talking Heads Psychokiller (live) (Greg Wilson Edit)
Adult Nausea
The Rapture House of Jealous Lovers
Gui Borrato Beautiful Life
The Juan Maclean Happy House
Soup New York, London
Rondo Veneziano La Serenissima (Serge Santiago edit)
Eric Weissberg & Steve Mandell Duelling Banjos with Country Joe and the Fish intro
Liquid Liquid Cavern (Dj Phantom's 'let's hear it for the b boy mix)
Boney M Rasputin (partly Nighflight to Venus too)
Chow Daddy Dismembered
Retro/Grade Moda
Virtualisimo Mismoplastico (serge santiago maxi edit)
Glenn Underground I Feel Dub
The Immortals The Ultimate Warlord
CLS Can You Feel it

CLS Can You Feel it
Eurythmics Love is a stranger
Den Haan Release the Beast
The Stooges I Wanna Be Your Dog
Robin S Show Me Love loop
Whirlpool Productions From Disco To Disco (Les Rythmes Digitales remix)
Nathan Fake The Sky Was Pink (Icelandic Mix)
Amnesia Ibiza
Cutty Ranks Limb by Limb
Sean Paul Like Glue
Shabba Ranks Mr Loverman (David Morales Ragga Hop Mix)
Primal Scream Loaded
The Ramones Blitzkrieg Bop
Donna Summer Love to Love You Baby
Man Friday Love Honey, Love Heartache (Acapella)
Ferenc Yes Sir I Can Hardcore (Michael Mayer Mix)
Green Velvet Flash
Bizarre Inc Playing with Knives
A Number of Names Shari Vari (Vitalic & The Hacker mix)
Depeche Mode Behind the Wheel (Shep Pettibone mix)
Jefferson Airplane White Rabbit
T-Rex Children of the Revolution
Brother J C Crawford, MC5 Spiritual Adviser 5 seconds speech
AC/DC Highway to Hell
Cousin Cole Bam A Lam
Echo Park presents No More Suicide Commando (2006 Remix)
Delia Gonzalez and Gavin Russom Relevee (Carl Craig Mix)
Loose Joints Is it all over my face (acapella)
Console 14 zero zero
KXP 18 Hours Of Love (An Optimo (Espacio) mix)
DJ Rolando A.K.A. Aztec Mystic Knights Of The Jaguar
Dustin Zahn Stranger To Stability (Len Faki Podium Mix)
Madonna Hung Up
Langley Schools Project Good Vibrations
Gloria Jones Tainted Love (all nighter version)

Gloria Jones Tainted Love (all nighter version)
Vitalic vs Peaches La Rock 101/Rock Show
Sparks Beat the Clock
A Homeboy A Hippie and A Funky Dred Total Confusion
Westbam Oldschool, Baby (Piano Mix)
The Turtles Happy Together
Chris Isaak Wicked Game (Trentemöller's Businessman Dubby Games Remix)
Blondie Atomic (JD Twitch dub)
Sylvester Do You Wanna Funk?
The Doors / Merzbow The End / Woodpecker No. 2
Dinosaur L Kiss Me Again
The Joubert Singers Stand On The Word
Ben E. King Stand By Me


----------



## ManchesterBeth (Sep 12, 2016)

Orang Utan said:


> The last night of Optimo at the Sub Club in 2010. Pretty epic.
> Ripped In Glasgow: Optimogeddon - The Final Optimo - 25 April 2010
> Einstürzende Neubauten Kollaps
> William S Burroughs William's Welcome
> ...



Holy shit what a tracklist.

Limb by limb =


----------



## ManchesterBeth (Sep 12, 2016)

this is sick.



One of the best mixes I've heard in some time.

Starts off v loud.


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 20, 2016)

Orang Utan said:


> This ace dancehall mix:
> FACT mix 566: Equiknoxx
> I need to hear more of this sort of thing.
> Anyone got any recommendations?


This really is the best thing I've heard all year, and I know dialectician agrees.
I rarely listen to a mix more than once and this has already reached the 20+ mark
More more more.


----------



## Dan U (Sep 21, 2016)

all of Carl Cox last night at Space is on here if you have the stamina for 8+ hours of the big man smacking it out (it's in 2 hour chunks)

Carl Cox


----------



## ManchesterBeth (Sep 22, 2016)

is that space set any good? i somehow doubt that.

Anyway, new swing ting. CC Orang Utan


----------



## Catchit (Sep 22, 2016)

ska invita said:


> please share if you can steph.
> 
> The only thing I can find is this, which was actually record in Germany I think (speed on tour i guess)
> 
> ...



Sorry for the resurrection but by any chance do you (or anyone) happen to have a digital copy of this Bukem set still? I am looking for an elusive Blame & Justice tune and I think it might be NEW001 in the first set there. The download links for this tape are all dead...


----------



## Dan U (Sep 27, 2016)

Hannah Holland – Live @ Genosys 2016 – The NYC Downlow

Love a bit of Hannah Holland

This is a guy i know playing in Bristol recently, not listened but my mate who went said it was great


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 27, 2016)

More Equiknoxx:
Choice Mix Equiknoxx


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 29, 2016)

This has been knocking around for years but it's one of the best mixes I've ever head:
Spencer Kincy Mix: Live at Deep In The Flowers


----------



## moody (Oct 3, 2016)

Dan U said:


> all of Carl Cox last night at Space is on here if you have the stamina for 8+ hours of the big man smacking it out (it's in 2 hour chunks)
> 
> Carl Cox




word was that he did it on vinyl, first time he has played wax since 2006?


----------



## Dan U (Oct 3, 2016)

moody said:


> word was that he did it on vinyl, first time he has played wax since 2006?



Yeah on the stream I watched he was on the ones and twos properly. 

Would love to know how much he practised and how he shipped them from his home in Melbourne


----------



## moody (Oct 3, 2016)

Dan U said:


> how he shipped them from his home in Melbourne




I guess when you're getting paid 5 figures for a night, maybe more, P&P on some tunes aint gonna be a big issue?


----------



## Anju (Oct 11, 2016)

Laid back house but oh so funky as well. My kids hate the track starting around 20 minutes in. Makes me forget I am a rubbish dancer and leaves me cutting some over enthusiastic shapes in the kitchen.


----------



## moody (Oct 16, 2016)

Just a quick one....

Last night, i came across this site, a dj mix database!  It has thousands of dj mixes listed into neat sections. I, for example was looking up some shows/podcasts by Hessle Audio that are on Rinse FM, I found what i was looking for, with soundcloud links and track listings to boot!  

Such a great resource.

Main Page


----------



## Fez909 (Oct 16, 2016)

moody said:


> Just a quick one....
> 
> Last night, i came across this site, a dj mix database!  It has thousands of dj mixes listed into neat sections. I, for example was looking up some shows/podcasts by Hessle Audio that are on Rinse FM, I found what i was looking for, with soundcloud links and track listings to boot!
> 
> ...


Mixesdb is great. I use it as a music discovery thing.

Search for a tune you like...see who else has played it. See what else they've played, etc. Works well


----------



## moody (Oct 16, 2016)

Fez909 said:


> Mixesdb is great. I use it as a music discovery thing.
> 
> Search for a tune you like...see who else has played it. See what else they've played, etc. Works well




cool, I try not to include tunes that I've heard in mixes in my mixes but this is becoming increasingly difficult, as you might imagine.


----------



## Fez909 (Oct 16, 2016)

moody said:


> cool, I try not to include tunes that I've heard in mixes in my mixes but this is becoming increasingly difficult, as you might imagine.


Don't listen to any mixes and a world of opportunity will open itself up to you


----------



## moody (Oct 16, 2016)

ha!

been listening to all the hessle audio podcasts, ben ufo & pearson sound are very good, a real mixture of genres.  currently listening to ben ufo live at xoyo


----------



## Mattym (Oct 16, 2016)

Loving the new Marcell Dettmann DJ Kicks- never really rated him but omg!!! Maybe the 2016 album recommendations- this or Objekt Kern mix.


----------



## moody (Oct 16, 2016)

Mattym said:


> Loving the new Marcell Dettmann DJ Kicks- never really rated him but omg!!! Maybe the 2016 album recommendations- this or Objekt Kern mix.



loving the DJ Kicks mix cd series in general. They have been consistently good over the years, discovered lots of new music thanks to them.


!k7, great label too!


----------



## moody (Oct 17, 2016)

Just heard one of this guys productions on the Hessle Audio show the other night and really liked it so I thought I would check out to see if he has a Boiler Room and hey presto.....



Great effort, techy house, electronica, techno all nicely blended.





*got that mixer lit up like an xmas tree!


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 17, 2016)

you've not heard any Flugel productions before? His Acid Jesus and Alter Ego guises have produced some big room anthems over the years


----------



## Fez909 (Oct 18, 2016)

3 hrs of Rahaan disco goodness


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 21, 2016)

Assorted synthy doings:
Elektronik – Soundtracks & other oddities by Marc Dauncey


----------



## Dan U (Oct 25, 2016)

Jerome Hill's cousin, in Australia (via Essex)

runs in the family, proper fun set


----------



## Fez909 (Nov 1, 2016)

Head Front Panel (John Heckle) live set


----------



## Catchit (Nov 10, 2016)

If anyone fancies 30 mins of moody, distinctly unhip dubstep...


----------



## cozmikbrew (Nov 22, 2016)

Any fans of the High Wire,Jah Scoop ,Acid Dubnotech sound,heres a mates tunes,having ithttps://soundcloud.com/benji303/benji303-chant-down-babylon-live-set


----------



## cozmikbrew (Nov 22, 2016)




----------



## The_Reverend_M (Nov 26, 2016)

This is great! 

1 MANIX - I CAN'T STAND IT
2 RED ALERT & PEPSI - RIDE THE B LINE
3 CHINA WHITE - IN AND OUT
4 AURORA - FIRING ON ALL CYLINDERS
5 DRAGON FLY - TRIBAL VIBES
6 KID LIB - SOUND MOVE
7 PHOTEK - THE WATER MARGIN
8 COCOINA - DELICIOUS
9 BAZIA - SOUTH SIDE (FORREST HILL MIX)
10 MANGA CORPS - WAR DANCER
11 FKY - REBUS 07
12 TOF TOF TOF - RED
13 ESOTERIC - CURLEY AND RAMON
14 BLACK GRAPE - FAT NECK (GOLDIE MIX)
15 NICO FEATURING MAKAI - OMEN
16 SAM C - GHOSTSHIP
17 COMABABY - HOOLIGAN FOOD
18 JUGGERNAUT - XTC MOTHERFUCKER
19 NAUGHTY NAUGHTY - VOLUME TEN
20 CHAOS - WOBBLER
21 BRAHMAH - TSUNAMI
22 DJ Y - MYOR


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 29, 2016)

This is not a mix, but it's a brilliant interview with Arthur Smith aka Artwork. Loads of brilliant stories and a great overview of British dance music over the years. Whatever your tastes, you shall enjoy hearing him speak - he's a funny, articulate guy with a finger in so many pies of the scene. 
EX.329 Artwork
that Artwork Red tune straddles so many genres at once. It encapsulates everything from UK garage to dubstep to techno


----------



## chrisalpha3 (Dec 3, 2016)

anyone remember the liam howlett demo EVIL MINDS 1990, dr zupan, oz etc


----------



## Fez909 (Dec 4, 2016)

Nice chilled Sunday jazz mix from Moodymanc here


----------



## The_Reverend_M (Dec 13, 2016)

*Pearsall - Squat Rocking 8: The Darkside (Techstep Drum & Bass)

*

"For the 8th edition of my Squat Rocking series of mixes dedicated to the sound of the UK free/squat party scene, I decided to shake things up a little. The previous instalments have covered the core sounds of the scene: acid techno/trance and hard techno, but with this mix I wanted to tip my hat to dark drum n' bass, a crucial element of the free party scene back when I was a regular attendee in the late 90's/early 00's. The drum n' bass dj's on the free party scene regularly aired some of the nastiest, filthiest, most gruesome tunes ... perfect sounds for stomping about to in a gloomy warehouse! I've tried very hard to capture that vibe in this mix, which covers 15 of some of the most no-holds barred techstep bangers in my collection. Enjoy!"

Mixed in Berlin, December 2016
100% Vinyl
(48:31, 111 mb, 320 KBPS MP3)

Tracklisting:

01. Goldie - Manslaughter (Grooverider Proto 96) (Reinforced)
02. Adam F - Jaxx (F-Jams)
03. Boymerang - Blue Notes (Volume)
04. Jonny L - Wish U Had Something (Jonny L Remix) (XL Recordings)
05. Moving Fusion - Turbulence (Ram)
06. The Pedge - What's Up Partner? (Penny Black)
07. Decoder - Dazee Age (Ruffneck Ting)
08. Zenith - Damaged (Frontline)
09. Embee - Secrets (Fuze)
10. Acetate - Noir (Flex)
11. The Advocate - Mens Rea (Criminal Communications)
12. Chaos & Julia Set - Learn To Fight (Dylan Remix) (Universal Language)
13. Peshay - Predator (Metalheadz)
14. Decoder - Fog (Hard Leaders)
15. Dom & Roland - Mechanics (31 Records)


----------



## Rik (Dec 14, 2016)

Some mixes I've been into recently...

Helena Hauff



Iueke (Special UK Rave 90/92 Set)



Headless Horseman



Vivian Koch



Joe Farr (Live recording from Them at Corsica - Was a great set)



Aquarian

Dummy Mix 226 // Aquarian


----------



## The_Reverend_M (Dec 17, 2016)

Now that's what I call DJing...


----------



## braindancer (Dec 19, 2016)

I don't usually look for energy drink brands as a way of finding new tunes - but Red Bull's list of top mixes of 2016 had a few blinders:

Claire Morgan - Claydrum podcast:



Traumprinz - Live at Planet Uterus:



Hymns - Making Waves Underground Podcast



Never heard of any of these people before - but all these are crackers....


----------



## Dan U (Dec 19, 2016)




----------



## cozmikbrew (Dec 20, 2016)

Dan U said:


> Jerome Hill's cousin, in Australia (via Essex)
> 
> runs in the family, proper fun set



This is class,good noisey night in mix


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 4, 2017)

Aphex Twin Live/DJ Set (there are live elements apparently), Day For Night Festival, Houston, Texas  19/12/16


Amazing how quickly the geeks collaborated to produce a full set-list:
0:00:00-0:00:58 Baudouin Oosterlynck - Refuge
0:00:47-0:02:26 Andy Stott - Posers
0:02:27-0:04:21 Sd Laika - Great God Plan
0:04:21-0:05:37 Eprom - Samurai
0:05:33-0:07:08 Heorge Garrison - Nag Champa Breaks
0:07:00-0:08:32 NRSB-11 - 685 471 2
0:08:12-0:09:08 Fis - DMT Usher
0:08:52-0:11:20 maybe Jlin ? / casio rz1 sound collection beats?
0:11:21-0:12:30 Qebrus - hmn fshn
0:12:30-0:13:47 higher melody, super aggressive kick drums
0:13:47-0:16:00 ???
0:16:01-0:17:59 Der Zyklus - Krypton 84
0:17:23-0:19:18 really nice slow beat
0:18:34-0:20:44 Jlin - Guantanamo
0:20:29-0:22:14 User18081971 - Tamclap2
0:22:15-0:23:48 Jlin - Infrared (Bagua)
0:23:49-0:25:45 Powell - Rider
0:25:32-0:27:08 Jlin - Erotic Heat
0:27:05-0:29:05 Concrete Fence - Industrial Disease
0:28:42-0:32:00 Aphex Twin - Hedphylum
0:32:00-0:33:24 cool percussion
0:33:19-0:34:30 DJ Nigga Fox - LUMI
0:34:30-0:34:51 seems like an older ome
0:34:51-0:38:00 super aggressive, some high tone
0:38:00-0:39:21 basskicks, muffled the fullset recording so can't really tell
0:39:21-0:41:40 Edge Of Motion - Set Up 707
0:41:17-0:42:45 HVAD - ANGST
0:42:36-0:44:51 Current Value - Gear Up
0:44:51-0:47:20 Polynomial C acid version [I think]
0:47:16-0:47:49 can someone find a better recording of this section?
0:47:50-0:49:51 metallic drumbreak, good bass
0:49:50-0:50:31 acid bassline with clap
0:50:18-0:52:31 breakbeat
0:52:29-0:55:08 hardcore/jungle (video clip)
55:08 - END OF SECTION 1
0:55:24-0:58:49 µ-Ziq - Brace Yourself Jason
0:58:49-1:01:08 X-103 - Eruption
1:01:08-1:02:13 great fast paced banger
1:02:00-1:05:28 User18081971 - Nightmail 1
1:05:18-1:08:29 The Tuss - Rushup I Bank 12
1:08:16-1:10:24 Aphex Twin - 73-yips
1:10:24-1:12:06 Hellfish - The Anti-Citizen
1:12:03-1:15:26 Rolando Simmons - Yuo're Life You'r Tsois
1:14:48-1:17:01 heavy drum roll percussion
1:17:02-1:21:22 unreleased afx track1, same drums as T08+4
1:21:25-1:23:55 unreleased afx track2, similar melody as cutting, very similar to tuss era
1:23:56-1:25:48 Qebrus - Vlcnmtr
1:24:48-1:27:50 bass heavy jungle
1:27:38-1:31:20 Aphex Twin + Squarepusher - Untitled
1:31:20-1:35:32 Paradox - Dirty City
1:35:00-1:37:12 ??
1:36:38-1:40:19 Sniper - Dubplate Pressure RMX ft. MC GQ
1:40:20-1:42:49 Dom & Roland - Deckers theme
1:42:49-1:45:34 gabber
1:45:35-1:47:17 more gabber
1:47:15-1:48:54 crazy 8bit hardcore thing
1:48:54-1:51:27 hardcore, noise/modular stuff ?
1:51:27 - END OF SET


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 16, 2017)

This is a lot of fun:
FACT mix 587: Seekersinternational
If you liked last year's Equiknoxx's FACT mix, you'll probably love this ringo ska invita killer b


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 16, 2017)

And this bangs:


----------



## ringo (Feb 17, 2017)

Orang Utan said:


> This is a lot of fun:
> FACT mix 587: Seekersinternational
> If you liked last year's Equiknoxx's FACT mix, you'll probably love this ringo ska invita killer b


Cheers, I'll give that a go


----------



## nogojones (Feb 17, 2017)

Orang Utan said:


> And this bangs:



That's great


----------



## Rik (Feb 18, 2017)

Been digging these recently...

Sync 24



Lee Gamble



Norwell



A Tribe Called Quest Mix by Mr Thing



Batu



These Rob Hall shows on NTS have been great so far....

Rob Hall - 12th February 2017

Rob Hall - 15th January 2017

Rob Hall (NTS Manchester)  - 17th December 2016


----------



## Rik (Feb 18, 2017)

Oh and the Call Super fabric 92 mix is really nice too.


----------



## killer b (Feb 23, 2017)

I'm really enjoying this mix of moroccan tapes

Spool’s Out Radio #91: Maghreb Sharit Mix No 1


----------



## killer b (Mar 5, 2017)

Disco Preservation Society: A treasure trove of DJ mixes from 80s San Francisco dance clubs

Hard to know where to start here, but I jumped on the 1982 frank corr mix (6 hours!) And it's fab so far...


----------



## Dan U (Mar 7, 2017)

killer b said:


> Disco Preservation Society: A treasure trove of DJ mixes from 80s San Francisco dance clubs
> 
> Hard to know where to start here, but I jumped on the 1982 frank corr mix (6 hours!) And it's fab so far...



just got this sent to me by a mate, will be checking it out.

came here to post this though, it's ace


----------



## nogojones (Mar 7, 2017)




----------



## Numbers (Mar 7, 2017)

Dan U said:


> just got this sent to me by a mate, will be checking it out.
> 
> came here to post this though, it's ace



That's brilliant alright Dan.


----------



## Numbers (Mar 7, 2017)

The_Reverend_M said:


> *Pearsall - Squat Rocking 8: The Darkside (Techstep Drum & Bass)
> 
> *
> 
> ...



As for this... jeez, absolutely brutal


----------



## Rik (Mar 27, 2017)

No link but the new Special Request FabricLive 91 mix is really awesome. Buy it if you can. 

But liking these recently too...

Rob Hall



Lee Gamble



Helena Hauff - Essential Mix


----------



## killer b (Mar 28, 2017)

The latest On The Wire is a two hour mix of Echospace dub techno - 20 minutes in and it's great so far.


----------



## sim667 (Mar 29, 2017)

Bit of a fave at the moment


----------



## rutabowa (Mar 30, 2017)

somewhat obsessed with this mix


----------



## sim667 (Mar 30, 2017)




----------



## Mattym (Apr 2, 2017)

Rik said:


> No link but the new Special Request FabricLive 91 mix is really awesome. Buy it if you can.
> 
> But liking these recently too...
> 
> ...




Great to see Rob Hall doing more regular mixes- shame none of them can be downloaded. It's the ten year anniversary of his 12 monthly mixes, isn't it?


----------



## Fez909 (Apr 3, 2017)




----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 4, 2017)

Mattym said:


> Great to see Rob Hall doing more regular mixes- shame none of them can be downloaded. It's the ten year anniversary of his 12 monthly mixes, isn't it?


You can get them all off Mixcloud - I've just revisited them all - classic mixes, never get old


----------



## Mattym (Apr 4, 2017)

Orang Utan said:


> You can get them all off Mixcloud - I've just revisited them all - classic mixes, never get old



Don't worry- I have all 12 of the 2007 mixes stored safely. I meant the new mixes.


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 4, 2017)

Mattym said:


> Don't worry- I have all 12 of the 2007 mixes stored safely. I meant the new mixes.


If you use Chrome, you can get a Mixcloud downloader and download the new ones  there's also a few of his club mixes up there.


----------



## Fez909 (Apr 6, 2017)

Derrick May, live [actually live, now..well, soon] from Manc doing an "influences" set as part of a Resident Advisor thing called Alternate Cuts



Will be on 'catch-up' if you can't watch tonight, I guess.

edit: midnight apparently


----------



## moody (Apr 8, 2017)

Fez909 said:


>




this is f-ing great!

eta, i'm usually very critical but this ix is really nice and fresh, so fresh I can't really pin a genre on it!


----------



## Rik (Apr 19, 2017)

Yeah that Dekmantel Objekt mix is a beaut!

Some others that I thought were really good too...

Perc



Daed (Saw this guy at BangFace - he smashed it)



Aquarian



A Dead Mexico Mix of Clark


----------



## Fez909 (Apr 28, 2017)

Never heard of this guy, but he came up in my recommended Soundclouds after a Kaelan mix. It's really hit the spot today:



Deep house/techno

Haruomi Hosono → Air condition
Don’t DJ → Gamelan
Zemi17 → Rangda (Patrick Russell Remix)
Efdemin → Parallaxis
77ks → Corona
Pearson Sound → Freeze Cycle
Alex.Do → Sentionaut
Split Image → Allies
Corey James → 8th Guest
Rude 66 → Two Worlds
Yoni → Spirit Of Adventure
Synchrojack → Cash machines
Cobblestone Jazz → India In Me
Ro70/ Move D → Untitled
E.R.P. → Gleaning Creation
Convextion → Untitled


----------



## Mattym (May 14, 2017)

Rob Hall on now!!!
NTS | Don't Assume


----------



## cozmikbrew (May 23, 2017)

Dont know what i was expecting,im no Radiohead fan,stumbled accross this while listening to BoilerRoom mixes an not quite sure what exactly hes doing DJ wise but sounded good an quite Jacking an Funky last nighthttps://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qt-ohn5C3kU


----------



## Orang Utan (May 25, 2017)

This is definitely a sunshine mix and lasts about as long as a BBQ:


----------



## Indeliblelink (Jun 2, 2017)

Mixmaster Morris tape from 1993 - more dancey than his usual ambient mixes.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 2, 2017)

Indeliblelink said:


> Mixmaster Morris tape from 1993 - more dancey than his usual ambient mixes.



shame it's on youtube - do you know if there's a downloadable version of it?


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 2, 2017)

Orang Utan said:


> shame it's on youtube - do you know if there's a downloadable version of it?


never mind, this seems to work: YouTube to MP3 Converter - Convert YouTube to MP3 in seconds


----------



## ska invita (Jun 17, 2017)

Sundrenched beats for the hottest day of the year
Cyber Show June 2017 | Free Podcasts | PodOmatic"





1. Ever After - Sam Gellaitry - Escapism III
2. Street Food - Malik Abdul-Rahmaan - Field Research Malaysia
3. The Speed Of Life - K15 - Speed of Life
4. Soul Travel - Astronote - O.B.E. (Out Of Body Experience)
5. Indreamz - Indreamz - Mosaics
6. Modern Man - Neue Grafik - Soul Conspiracy
 7. K3500 - Fabio Monesi - Marble Act EP
 8. Better Place - 4hero (Marcus Intalex & ST Files Remix) - The Remix Album
 9. Airing Of Grievances - DJ Seinfeld - #8
10. Emerge - Pendle Watkins - The Four Winds
11. What Can U Do For Me - Tell - Faster Than Light
12. Fermi - Harry Wolfman - Downstream EP
13. Analogische Memories - Dauwd - Theory Of Colours


----------



## Fez909 (Jun 17, 2017)

ska invita said:


> Sundrenched beats for the hottest day of the year
> Cyber Show June 2017 | Free Podcasts | PodOmatic"
> 
> 
> ...


Wow I thought title - artist was bad, but that's even worse


----------



## ManchesterBeth (Jun 24, 2017)

Some cologne acid tapes

Dropbox - neurp_on_acid.zip



Spoiler: tape 1



1.Frankfurt-Berlin - Walker (Communism 002) 
2.Space Brothers - Air Liquide 
3.Business Card B2 - Walker (DJ.Ungle Fever 020) 
4.Aufraeumen - Walker & Triple R 
5.R.E.S.P.E.C.T. (Air Liquide Remix) - Love Inc 
6.Little Lonesome Astronaut A2 - Gizz TV & Walker 
7.Super 8 - 001 A1 - Gizz TV & Walker 
8.The New EP - Black One 
9.Super 8 - 001 B - Gizz TV & Walker 
10.Business Card B1 - Walker 
11.Shark - Walker 
12.Nick - Part III - Walker (Luv Trax) 
13.Nick - Walker (Communism 002) 
14.Super 8 - 001 A2 - Gizz TV & Walker 
15.Lucky Star - Madonna 303 (trainwrecked) 
16.Red Light District 3 B - Walker (DJ.Ungle Fever 021) 
17.We Are Structure - (Edge *6) 
18.Elevator To Hell - Walker (Luv Traxx 001) 
19.I Put a Smile on Your Face - Madonna 303 & Gizz TV (Mass-turbator 001) 
20.Shark V - Walker





Spoiler: tape 2



1.Shark V - Walker 
2.Little Lonesome Astronaut B1 - Gizz TV & Walker 
3.Schrei Nach Liebe - Walker 
4.Little Lonesome Astronaut A1 - Gizz TV & Walker 
5.Panasonic 3 - Gizz TV & Walker 
6.L.O.V.E. - Jammin' Unit vs. Walker - Planet Love 
7.Panasonic 4 - Gizz TV & Walker 
8.Biogas - Khan & Walker 
9.Red Light District 3 A - Walker 
10.Biogas - Khan & Walker 
11.Lovecore (He) - Lovecore (Mike Ink & Walker) 
12.DJ.Ungle Fever 001 B1 - Walker 
13.Acid Religion - Madonna 303 
14.Planet Of Love Part I - Jammin' Unit vs. Walker - Planet Love 
15.Help Me Do Good! (Freestyle Mix) - Madonna 303 
16.Bewarehouse - Lovecore (Mike Ink & Walker) 
17.Church Of The Poison Mind - Lovecore (Mike Ink & Walker) 
18.The Sunshine EP B1 - Walker 
19.DJ.Ungle Fever 011 - Electric Indigo & Walker





Spoiler: tape 3



1.DJ.Ungle Fever 011 - B1 - Electric Indigo & Walker
2.Love Inc Part 2 - Walker (Direct Drive DDR 021) 
3.DJ.Ungle Fever 011 - B2 - Electric Indigo & Walker 
4.Sammy And Mickey - Walker (Direct Drive DDR 021) 
5.DJ.Ungle Fever 011 - B3 - Electric Indigo & Walker 
6.The Sunshine EP B2 - Walker (DJ.Ungle Fever 008) 
7.Red Light District B2 - Walker (DJ.Ungle Fever 005) 
8.Edit 5 - Walker (Direct Drive DDR 021) 
9.Shark III - Walker 
10.Please Don't Goa - Lovecore (Mike Ink & Walker) 
11.Shark VII - Walker 
12.Mental Overdrive - Walker - Illegal EP 
13.Mass - Roland Casper (Structure 10) 
14.Don't Fuck With Cologne B1 - Walker (DJ.Ungle Fever 019) 
15.Fucking Hardcore - Walker (Force Inc 059) 
16.Panasonic 2 - Gizz TV & Walker 
17.Business Card A - Walker (DJ.Ungle Fever 020)





Spoiler: tape 4



1.Plexiglas - Mike Ink & Walker - Lovecore II 
2.Rudolph Valentino B - Walker & Jammin' Unit (Propulsion 285 003) 
3.Delirium In Cologne - Edge vs. Structure (Edge *7) 
4.Accident In Paradise - Mike Ink (DJ.Ungle Fever 016) 
5.Flower Swing - Jammin' Unit (DJ.Ungle Fever 012) 
6.Jammin' Sparkle - Jammin' Unit vs. Walker - Egglayer EP (Force Inc 020) 
7.In/Out 2 - Jammin' Unit (DJ.Ungle Fever 012) 
8.Don't Fuck With Cologne B2 - Walker (DJ.Ungle Fever 019) 
9.Planet Of Love Part II - Jammin' Unit vs. Walker - Planet Love (Structure 09) 
10.Mass-turbator 001 - Madonna 303 & Gizz TV 
11.The Rhythm Impulse B - Sara Bernett (Propulsion 285 004) 
12.Mass-turbator 001 A1 - Madonna 303 & Gizz TV 
13.South 2nd A1 - Jammin' Unit, Walker & Gizz TV. (Structure 018) 
14.The Rhythm Impulse A - Sara Bernett (Propulsion 285 004) 
15.Someone Killed Her I - Jammin' Unit vs. Walker - Egglayer EP (Force Inc 020) 
16.Pain - Vene (Influence Recordings IR 015) 
17.Someone Killed Her II - Jammin' Unit vs. Walker - Egglayer EP (Force Inc 020) 
18.The Sunshine EP A - Walker (DJ.Ungle Fever 008)





Spoiler: tape 5



1.The Sunshine EP A - Walker (DJ.Ungle Fever 008) 
2.Mass-turbator 001 A2 - Madonna 303 & Gizz TV 
3.Power Of Love Part I - Jammin' Unit vs. Walker - Planet Love (Structure 009) 
4.Faith 7 A- Unit 700 & Jammin' Unit (Propulsion 285 001) 
5.I Can't Help Falling In Love With You - Walker (Force Inc 059) 
6.Faith 7 B- Unit 700 & Jammin' Unit (Propulsion 285 001) 
7.Paradise City - Mike Ink (DJ.Ungle Fever 016) 
8.Rudolph Valentino B - Walker & Jammin' Unit (Propulsion 285 003) 
9.Red Light District B1 - Walker (DJ.Ungle Fever 005) 
10.Power Of Love Part II - Jammin' Unit vs. Walker - Planet Love (Structure 009) 
11.Don't Fuck With Cologne A - Walker (DJ.Ungle Fever 019) 
12.Flower Swing B - Jammin' Unit (DJ.Ungle Fever 012) 
13.Frankfurt - Nagasaki - Mike Ink (DJ.Ungle Fever 016)


----------



## ManchesterBeth (Jun 24, 2017)

dp.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 28, 2017)

Banging Randomer mix:
Cardio Mix May 2017


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 29, 2017)

Nice old mix of dub-related musics here:
let's go swimming
coup (in the palace)-23 skidoo
what u want (djmixers)-konk
animal rhapsody (bovell mix)-the raincoats
dance sister-nyc peech boys
kosmos (lynch mob bonus beats)-paul weller
sightsee mc - dub-bad
toast for hardy-squarepusher
night in action special-beatmasters
quiet place - king tubby mix-horace andy & john holt
rockers dub-augustus pablo
wont turn back - bovell-viv godard the subway sect
let's go swimming-arthur russell
peanut butter-gwen gutherie
lauderette-vivien goldman
blessed are those who struggle-mark stewart and the maffia
angola crisis-joe gibbs
circle o.b.s.-van der hoogs country curative
depth charge-depth charge
remember-i can't
deep inside-shafty
moyege (mark ernestus mix)-tony allen
meets bbc-mark ernestus
it's completely gone-no


----------



## ManchesterBeth (Jun 29, 2017)

anyone got a dirty hague acid mix? beverly hills 808303, acid planet, etc.

And

early mid 90s rnb, cut off point around 96/97.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 29, 2017)

have a look at placid's mixes on soundcloud:	Placid_88
creme organization's mixes on soundcloud: Creme Organization
and there's so much stuff on Intergalactic FM: INTERGALACTIC FM
this is good: creme acidiere
Not what you asked for, but all of Hardy's mixes are worth checking out:
music takes u away


----------



## ManchesterBeth (Jun 29, 2017)

yeah i know those guys, i was looking more for that lo-fi filthy kinky sound on eps like that dealer release, A1. can't remember placid going for that sorta vibe when i went through hes soundcloud last year.



Spoiler: BH808303 - Dealer, A1








Just wait till the acid kicks in.


----------



## Anju (Jul 1, 2017)

Both great mixes. Lots of other stuff on their stream worth a listen.


----------



## rutabowa (Jul 3, 2017)

Been getting in to these mixtapes on youtube by NEONS fanzine, they are quite the most bizarre mix of music on the twisted side you can imagine, here a tracklist to give a flavour so you can explore more if you wish:

Intro
Mobb Deep - There That Go
- Fresh Prince & Jazzy Jeff - Summertime [Extact] -
Out With A Bang - Few Beers Left But Outta Drugs
Nervous Eaters - Just Head
XXXtentaction - Sippin Tea In Yo Hood
RKL - Why?
- skit :Raw Talent (1984) epic kung fu fight  -
GG Allin - Out For Blood
Johnny Rebel - Who Likes A Last Sons of Kypton [Exctract]
Raekwon - Ice Cream
Juicy J feat Gucci Mane - Trap
Crazy dude in the streets
Shit Lizard - Died Young, Didn't Stay Pretty
Lana Del Rey - Burning Desire
Devo - Gut Feeling
- Skit : The Boys Next Door (1985) bitch ride - 
Spider Babies - Gimme Some Drugs
Antidote - Real Deal
The Blue Aces - That's All Right
The Keggs - To Find Out
Gucci Mane feat Rocko - Plain Jane
Project Pat - Redrum


----------



## plurker (Jul 3, 2017)

Anju said:


>




Thanks for posting this, it's making Monday a whole lot better.


----------



## plurker (Jul 4, 2017)

Some nice dub biznizz here from NZ's pitch black



Subset - Taganga
Congi - Something In The Water
Fikir Amlak - Love Your Life Dub (Verses 3, 5 and 6)
Hornsman Coyote - The Prophet Rides Again (Verse 1)
Plan B - She Said (16bit)
Burial - Sub Temple
Mika Vainio - Running up the hill
Surly - Train To Lodz
Coldcut x On-U Sound Records - Kajra Mohobbat Wala feat. Hamsika Iyer (Dub)
The Dead 60s - Too much TV
International Observer - Wyndham Bowling Dub
Coldcut x On-U Sound Records - Make Up Your Mind feat. Ce'Cile and TODDLA T (Dub)
Beat Pharmacy - Bowling Dub
TRUTH - Don't Leave
MiiMOSA - Tossed Up
Congi & Occult. - Same Kind (Feat Segilola)
VERSA & ROWL -Theory Of One
Alpha Steppa - The Time Has Come (ft Nai-Jah & Ras Divarius) [XLR8R Exclusive Dub Mix]
Adrian Maxwell Sherwood - U.R.Sound (Float Beyond Fear Mix)
Amon Tobin - Creature 1


----------



## Longipas (Jul 5, 2017)

It's cool that you guys are sharing your music here  so tired to constantly search for something new. I found some good mix here...


----------



## Fez909 (Jul 10, 2017)

Latest Resident Advisor is by Rahaan. Pretty decent, as you'd expect.


----------



## The_Reverend_M (Jul 13, 2017)

Excellent mix from jungle revivalist Dead Man's Chest


----------



## Mattym (Jul 13, 2017)

The_Reverend_M said:


> Excellent mix from jungle revivalist Dead Man's Chest




Excellent, thanks. Tom Ravenscroft got me into him- Think it was a track called 'Dreamscape'


----------



## The_Reverend_M (Jul 17, 2017)

Mattym said:


> Excellent, thanks. Tom Ravenscroft got me into him- Think it was a track called 'Dreamscape'



He does like his old skool rave references


----------



## killer b (Jul 20, 2017)

really enjoyed this mix of Japanese ambient & pop music from the early 80s (volume 1 is great too)


----------



## ManchesterBeth (Jul 22, 2017)

Well I have a blocked ear should probably take it easy, but enjoying this...


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 25, 2017)

Is anyone familiar with the 6 Million Steps website?
It's a great archive of disco, boogie, funk, reggae etc with some excellently curated themed mixes. They really know their music history.
The Timelines mixes are brilliant - remember the BBC's The Rock n Roll Years, which interspersed pop and rock hits of the day with news footage? - it's like that in mix format. Thoroughly recommended:
Time Lines - 1 | Six Million Steps


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 25, 2017)

here's a sample tracklist from the fourth Timelines:
Humphrey Bogart, US Pledge, Louis Armstrong & Ella Fitzgerald - Summertime, Blue Note Announcer, Billie Holiday - Speak Low / Jack Kerouac, 5 Blind Boys Of Alabama, Bobby Womack, Bill Withers, Swan Silvertones - Get Your, Soul Right, DJ Jumping George, Stanley Unwin, Laurel Aitken - Boogie In My Bones, US National Broadcast, Alan Freed, The Big Bopper, Little Willie John - Fever, Liberace, Casey Kasem, Ruby & The Romantics - Our Day Will Come, Stanley Unwin, Elvis Presley - Surrender, 'Elvis', Elvis Announcer, Gene Chandler - Duke Of Earl, Wolfman Jack, Marvin Gaye, Smokey Robinson, The Supremes - You Can't Hurry Love, Motown announcer, Murray The K, Four Tops - Eleanor Rigby, Lee Hazelwood, Richard Nixon, Eric Weissberg & Marshall Brickman - Dueling Banjos /Cheech & Chong, Zombies - Time Of The Season, Fertile Ground, Edwin Starr, Robert Duvall, The Animals - We Gotta Get Outa This Place, Robert De Niro, Etta James - All The Way Down / Bobby Womack, Jimmy Castor, James Earl Jones, The Invitations, Derek & Clive, Brenton Wood - You Better Believe It, Eddie Murphy, Quincy Jones / Michael Jackson - Rock With You, 'Maggie & Parky', Prince - Sign O' The Times, 'Reagan', Smith & Jones, Sugarcubes - Birthday / Nelson Mandela, 'Ian McGaskill', Les Patterson, Robbie Robertson - Somewhere Down That Crazy River, Ricky V. Valentine, Anthony & The Johnsons - Fistful Of Love, George Bush, US News Reports, Olu Dara - Rain Shower


----------



## klang (Jul 25, 2017)

plurker said:


> Some nice dub biznizz here from NZ's pitch black
> 
> 
> 
> ...



good stuff. I've been doing a bit of work with them over the last 6 weeks or so, i like them a lot.
i think this mix is off his weekly radio show......worth checking out regularly.


----------



## Sweet FA (Jul 25, 2017)

Nice one; cheers Orang Utan; got some road trips this summer & I'm looking for new soundtracks


----------



## 74drew (Jul 25, 2017)

Optomo's annual Bucky Skank


----------



## The_Reverend_M (Jul 27, 2017)

Orang Utan said:


> If you use Chrome, you can get a Mixcloud downloader and download the new ones  there's also a few of his club mixes up there.



Which Mixcloud downloader would you recommend? Have tried offliberty but the MP3 quality is awful.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 27, 2017)

The_Reverend_M said:


> Which Mixcloud downloader would you recommend? Have tried offliberty but the MP3 quality is awful.


the Chrome add-on I have is called merely 'Mixcloud Downloader'


----------



## The_Reverend_M (Jul 27, 2017)

Cheers! I'll give that a google


----------



## Maharani (Aug 9, 2017)

Can someone tell me how to create a mixcloud mix...I take it I can't just compile tracks from Spotify and add to mixcloud...do I need some other software?


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 9, 2017)

Maharani said:


> Can someone tell me how to create a mixcloud mix...I take it I can't just compile tracks from Spotify and add to mixcloud...do I need some other software?


you need to record the mix as an mp3 and upload it.
if you're not going to do any actual mixing, you could alway just make a Spotify playlist and make it public


----------



## Maharani (Aug 9, 2017)

Orang Utan said:


> you need to record the mix as an mp3 and upload it.
> if you're not going to do any actual mixing, you could alway just make a Spotify playlist and make it public


Right. But Spotify 'mixes' or playlists will only feature on Spotify won't they?


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 9, 2017)

Maharani said:


> Right. But Spotify 'mixes' or playlists will only feature on Spotify won't they?


yeah, but you could record the playlist using something like Audacity (I've used this programmes to upload old mixtapes)


----------



## Fez909 (Aug 9, 2017)

7.5 hours of Dekmantel (Friday):



9 hours of Dekmantel (Saturday):



8 hours of Dekmantel (Sunday):


----------



## Fez909 (Aug 10, 2017)

Lovely little mix from Ruf Dug here:


----------



## nogojones (Aug 17, 2017)




----------



## ManchesterBeth (Aug 19, 2017)

I want prelude records mix.

Also are there more shep pettibone kiss mastermix rips about coz i can only find two on the net.


----------



## killer b (Aug 21, 2017)

Noticed Doc Martin is djiing in Manchester for free this weekend, and found this boiler room set googling around to see what he was playing these days - so fucking hot. 

Doc Martin - BOILER ROOM


----------



## ManchesterBeth (Aug 23, 2017)

staying on the mp3 for time.


----------



## Indeliblelink (Aug 26, 2017)

Raime - "Our Versions of Their Versions" Reel Torque Vol. 13

The Heiroglyphic Being ‎– Reel Torque: Volume 14 tape is great too


----------



## killer b (Aug 26, 2017)

Cafe Oto have a download of a 3 hour Heiroglyphic Being set from NYE on their website, haven't listened to it yet but I assume it's great...


----------



## Indeliblelink (Aug 26, 2017)

Yeah can't wait to hear that one.


----------



## ringo (Aug 30, 2017)

Orang Utan said:


> This has been knocking around for years but it's one of the best mixes I've ever head:
> Spencer Kincy Mix: Live at Deep In The Flowers


Enjoying this, was searching the thread for something a bit different to my usual listening. 

On Mixcloud now to avoid membership there 

Want a classic deep house mix next, any recommendations of long standing favourite mixes?


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 30, 2017)

ringo said:


> Enjoying this, was searching the thread for something a bit different to my usual listening.
> 
> On Mixcloud now to avoid membership there
> 
> Want a classic deep house mix next, any recommendations of long standing favourite mixes?




I find a lot of deep house dull, but this is excellent and builds brilliantly


----------



## ringo (Aug 30, 2017)

Orang Utan said:


> I find a lot of deep house dull, but this is excellent and builds brilliantly



Ta, a quick shufty through suggests its just what I was looking for. Not being a house afficionado by any means I struggle to find what I like sometimes. That one I replied to above is good but occasionally too techno, no melody for me. 

I have a mate who's a great deep house DJ, just this kind of thing, so good for when I'm in the mood, nice one.

Just downloaded a couple of these from Mixcloud/Youtube as I'm in the mood. By coincedence mates were chatting about the Coldcut and the Sasha/Digwed mixes recently:

5 OF THE BEST DJ MIXES OF ALL TIME


----------



## nogojones (Aug 31, 2017)

Dirty Dikes take on garage MC's


----------



## pesh (Sep 9, 2017)




----------



## nogojones (Sep 9, 2017)

pesh said:


>


I really like the mix as well though


----------



## Fez909 (Sep 24, 2017)

ringo said:


> Enjoying this, was searching the thread for something a bit different to my usual listening.
> 
> On Mixcloud now to avoid membership there
> 
> Want a classic deep house mix next, any recommendations of long standing favourite mixes?



Bit late, but this is ace:


----------



## ringo (Sep 25, 2017)

Fez909 said:


> Bit late, but this is ace:



Cheers, I'll check that out


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 18, 2017)

"This mix goes back to what I liked to listen to about thirty years ago, when not in the mood for rushing music. I always loved a sweet Soul vocal, the bass weight of Dub and a dope Hip Hop beat, and thankfully there were a lot of great tunes around at that time that combined those elements, particularly in the UK.

Most notably The Wild Bunch and Smith & Mighty in Bristol as well as Soul II Soul in London merged UK sound system culture with Jamaican Lovers Rock and American Hip Hop and R&B sounds in the late 80s, and their success led to a vibrant underground scene that was tagged UK Street Soul, or UK Club Soul. As with other UK Breakbeat styles, UK Street Soul was mainly a fiercely independent white label culture, the music produced with very basic equipment and mostly amateur vocalists, and spread across country via hundreds of illegal pirate radio stations in towerblock squats and similarly disused locations. I used to tune in to the pirates on trips to the UK as much as I could, envious of the determination and underground spirit with which the network broadcasted their sweet and raw sounds against a grim reality and looming prosecution by the authorities. The sound is still resonating with current club music, but as the stations originally airing it, the producers originally creating it and the labels originally releasing it a lot of it has just vanished. This mix is intended as a tribute to a pirate radio UK Street Soul show. It contains some obscure gems and some better known gems from the UK and US, and is probably best listened to through booming car speakers or headphones, or at home while getting ready for the club, or in the setting described in the last song: and look at the view from your balcony, London through your eyes. No one but you to keep me company, twenty floors up a high-rise. After all, it is still Soul, and so it is mainly about love. But make sure to play it LOUD."


----------



## nogojones (Oct 18, 2017)

Fez909 said:


> Bit late, but this is ace:



So takes me back. Battered that CD when it come out


----------



## Fez909 (Oct 18, 2017)

nogojones said:


> So takes me back. Battered that CD when it come out


Dreams of You <3


----------



## moody (Nov 13, 2017)

Orang Utan said:


> I find a lot of deep house dull, but this is excellent and builds brilliantly





Old Weatherall has a fairly wide range of styles/ genres when it comes to producing, also having worked/ collab'ed with a lot of folk over time too. Primal Scream , late 80s early 90s to his own Wrong Meeting project recently which was Rock-a-billy / Psyche.... not what you would expect from an established Techno artist/dj.


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 13, 2017)

moody said:


> Old Weatherall has a fairly wide range of styles/ genres when it comes to producing, also having worked/ collab'ed with a lot of folk over time too. Primal Scream , late 80s early 90s to his own Wrong Meeting project recently which was Rock-a-billy / Psyche.... not what you would expect from an established Techno artist/dj.


Aye, he sometimes fills in on 6 Music and plays a great range of music - good radio manner too - he should have a regular slot


----------



## moody (Nov 13, 2017)

Orang Utan said:


> Aye, he sometimes fills in on 6 Music and plays a great range of music - good radio manner too - he should have a regular slot




have you listened to any of his shows on NTS?


----------



## Fez909 (Nov 13, 2017)

Orang Utan said:


> Aye, he sometimes fills in on 6 Music and plays a great range of music - good radio manner too - he should have a regular slot


There's a long running Facebook group saying he should've got John Peels show when he died. Was pretty popular IIRC.

edit: Andrew Weatherall for the John Peel Radio 1 Slot


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 13, 2017)

moody said:


> have you listened to any of his shows on NTS?


don't think so


----------



## moody (Nov 13, 2017)

Orang Utan said:


> don't think so




Andrew Weatherall Presents: Music's Not For Everyone


----------



## moody (Nov 13, 2017)

I think DJ Harvey would be another candidate for a half decent radio show, Similar to Weatherall in regards to length of service within the industry and an equally broad horizon re productions.....etc


*Have heard him doing a  "Beats In Space" podcast,  which is usually 1 hour of selected tunes & a bit of spoken context, then a 1 hour mix.


----------



## ManchesterBeth (Nov 13, 2017)

Orang Utan said:


> Aye, he sometimes fills in on 6 Music and plays a great range of music - good radio manner too - he should have a regular slot



The last i heard from him was that ra mix a couple of years ago...

tbf I'm fussy with techno, wasn't for me.


----------



## ManchesterBeth (Nov 13, 2017)

moody said:


> Old Weatherall has a fairly wide range of styles/ genres when it comes to producing, also having worked/ collab'ed with a lot of folk over time too. Primal Scream , late 80s early 90s to his own Wrong Meeting project recently which was Rock-a-billy / Psyche.... not what you would expect from an established Techno artist/dj.



Get his two lone swordsman stuff with radioactive man, its the best.


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 17, 2017)

I-F in full on acid mode - full of face melters, this:


----------



## killer b (Nov 18, 2017)

really enjoying this electro-ish mix from Cottam.


----------



## moody (Nov 18, 2017)

killer b said:


> really enjoying this electro-ish mix from Cottam.





I like Cottam,, plays a fair bit of stuff pitched down , slow-mo selection.


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 22, 2017)

New Convextion live set:


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 22, 2017)

2017-08-05 - Volvox b2b Umfang @ Boiler Room x Dekmantel Festival, Amsterdam
Truancy Volume 195: Courtesy - Truants
The Bunker Podcast 157: David Siska


----------



## ManchesterBeth (Nov 22, 2017)

great selection.


----------



## killer b (Nov 26, 2017)

moody said:


> I like Cottam,, plays a fair bit of stuff pitched down , slow-mo selection.


He's DJing for us at a night in Preston on 15th December, did this mix which is even more up my street for promo...


----------



## Mattym (Dec 21, 2017)

Really enjoying this at the moment...


----------



## Fez909 (Jan 2, 2018)




----------



## ska invita (Jan 7, 2018)

Excellent African RHumba mix here

PLAY LIST: (00:01) Tshala Muana - Kokola (04:28) Madilu System - Ya Jean (11:00) NYBOMA & PEPE KALLE - Nina (17:18) TP OK JAZZ(Josky Kiambukuta)- Chandra (24:44) Etat Major - Extra musica (31:41) Zitany Neil - Marcory gazoil (38:29) Yondo Sister  Soukous Stars - Bazo (43:21) josky kiambukuta - Missile (50:16) Koffi olomide - Loi (53:12) General Defao - Famille Kikuta (59:00) Aurlus Mabele Embargo (01:04:20) Mbilia Bel - Beyanga (01:13:42) Wake up (01:20:21) Pepe Kalle & Nyboma - Moyibi (01:26:23) Awilo Longomba - Carolina (01:30:44) Lokassa  Soukous Stars - Lagos Night (01:45:26) Sam Mangwana - bana ba Cameroun (01:52:10) TPOK JAZZ - Mamou (02:01:52) Reddy Amisi - Prudence (02:06:46) Mpongo Love - Ndaya (02:15:46) Pepe Kalle & Nyboma - Tika makanasi

This ones even better but no tracklisting, though Shazam is catching some


----------



## Mordi (Jan 7, 2018)

Due to my love of this track;


----------



## Anju (Jan 20, 2018)

The last 20 mixes added to my favourites on mixcloud. Some amazing music that just has to be shared. 

Best Christmas mix ever.


A few other great reggae mixes







Other JA and assorted Caribbean tunes from other islands.



FAR WEST INDIES

The Caribbean Beat

Funk

A Stack Of 45's

dap walk plus

Gospel Friday

African  

Joy Sounds // Kenya 45s

Le Congo Danse Part 1

Latin / afro latin.

Latin Soul Avengers 3

Latinafrocalypso

Soul funk boogie disco jazz

Slow Disco At The Poolside

Discofunkboogieyo

Broke #23 - Huas (Hugo Kreutzer)

Blues

Blues pioneers

House

https://www.mixcloud.com/john-johnson13/dj-john-johnson-drunken-gravy/

Dubstep hiphop soul funk etc.

https://www.mixcloud.com/Roosticman/chin-chin-hip-hip-roosticman-christmas-time/


----------



## cozmikbrew (Jan 26, 2018)

Digging back into these again DJ RUPTURE Mixeshttp://www.negrophonic.com/dj-rupture-mixes-free-download/


----------



## Mattym (Jan 27, 2018)

A lovely freebie from Berghain/Ostgut Ton...WARNING- The download is over 2gb.


----------



## magneze (Jan 28, 2018)

Great tunes on that, highly suspect mixing in places. It is live though.


----------



## Mattym (Jan 29, 2018)

magneze said:


> Great tunes on that, highly suspect mixing in places. It is live though.


Yes- I posted before I had heard it but do like it. Galloping horses all the way. With the ubiquitous Sync button,You don't often hear mixes nowadays that sound like a seminal 90s Jeff Mills' train wreck!


----------



## Mattym (Jan 29, 2018)

& this one. Not for the faint-hearted.


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 9, 2018)

This is joyous and inspirational:
RA.610 DJ Bus Replacement Service


----------



## moody (Feb 10, 2018)

anyone got any pearson sound or ben ufo mixes that aren't boiler rooms.  (seen/listened already)


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 10, 2018)

moody said:


> anyone got any pearson sound or ben ufo mixes that aren't boiler rooms.  (seen/listened already)


Truancy Volume 200: Pearson Sound
Did you check mixesdb ? Always loads there
Category:Ben UFO


----------



## moody (Feb 10, 2018)

Orang Utan said:


> Truancy Volume 200: Pearson Sound
> Did you check mixesdb ? Always loads there
> Category:Ben UFO




i do check that site out, they have an archive of the podcast they do for rinse fm


----------



## Mattym (Feb 11, 2018)

moody said:


> anyone got any pearson sound or ben ufo mixes that aren't boiler rooms.  (seen/listened already)



Ben UFO's best mix, imho of course.



This is a cracker of an essential mix


----------



## Fez909 (Feb 12, 2018)

Lovely little melancholy mix here from Champagne Funk





> Welcome back to a brand new week and specially curated Valentine’s Day mixtape special by Champagne Funk. Inspired by heart-breaks and break-ups, and for those of you who don’t feel that love is in the air, this one's for you.
> 
> Today we cruise from melancholy Japanese soul to eerie UK new wave via 1980’s tear jerker funk. Happy Valentines Day!


----------



## Tooter (Feb 25, 2018)

First mix in ages.....just a few of my favourite reggae tunes....happy Sunday! Enjoy..

Listen to One fi de cyar mix by Gazlights #np on #SoundCloud https://soundcloud.com/gazlights/one-fi-de-cyar-mix


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 15, 2018)

didn't think i'd like this, but it's a banger: 
RA.612 The Outside Agency


----------



## ManchesterBeth (Mar 27, 2018)

just re-upped this Beneath rinse fm show from 2014

serious darkside grooves.


----------



## Mordi (Mar 28, 2018)

Orang Utan said:


> didn't think i'd like this, but it's a banger:
> RA.612 The Outside Agency



This is great.


----------



## Grandma Death (Apr 3, 2018)

removed by request: ed


----------



## Mattym (Apr 6, 2018)

A mix that I downloaded a few months ago & have come back to in the last couple of weeks, because it's brilliant. Certainly one of the best Slam Radio mixes (up there with the Randomer one) & 2.5 hours in length.


The Makaton one from around the similar time is also v. good.


----------



## moody (Apr 10, 2018)

erol alkan, can be quite noisy and shouty at times but this I have on cd and is a sublime selection of an eclectic variety. pitched broadly across the musical spectrum, tracks segued, genres dynamic.

found it here whilst on random, it is still one of my favourites to this day.


----------



## killer b (Apr 10, 2018)

The Miss Kittin mix in that series is great too - check it out


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 10, 2018)

moody said:


> erol alkan, can be quite noisy and shouty at times but this I have on cd and is a sublime selection of an eclectic variety. pitched broadly across the musical spectrum, tracks segued, genres dynamic.
> 
> found it here whilst on random, it is still one of my favourites to this day.






killer b said:


> The Miss Kittin mix in that series is great too - check it out



This was brilliant too and free with Muzik:


----------



## magneze (Apr 10, 2018)

^ love that mix


----------



## cozmikbrew (Apr 17, 2018)




----------



## cozmikbrew (Apr 17, 2018)

Orang Utan said:


> This was brilliant too and free with Muzik:



Ah i used to have that CD,in fact had all the Muzik tapes an CDs,did some corkers,pissed on Mixmag at the time


----------



## plurker (Apr 27, 2018)

So someone's uploaded 1000 mix CDs onto Soundcloud; mainly mid-nineties to mid-2000s

Pretty much ever mix CD you've lost / your ex stole / you left at the afterparty  - a bit of a nostalgia-fest, but worth bookmarking

The Classic Mix CD Series / GarethisOnit


----------



## The39thStep (Apr 27, 2018)

I'll take that Fila Brazillia one.


----------



## ringo (Apr 27, 2018)

Cheers plurker , that reminded me to go and listen to that Renaissance mix that gets lauded all the time as I had no idea what it was:


----------



## plurker (Apr 27, 2018)

ringo said:


> Cheers plurker , that reminded me to go and listen to that Renaissance mix that gets lauded all the time as I had no idea what it was


This was a definite game-changer for me, purely in terms of where I was in my life at the time.  Still play it regularly.

Got gifted it as a leaving present when I moved to go live in France.  I can remember clear as day sitting on the plane, portable CD player on the little table thingy with the first CD on as we were on the runway.  Thundering down to take off with the bedrock tune _'for what you dream of_' in my ears - goosebump moment - even when I write this 24+ years on!


----------



## ringo (Apr 27, 2018)

I've downloaded it and loaded it on my phone for the journey home. Bet it was one my mates played all the time back then, I didn't really take notice of titles of non reggae stuff [emoji16]


----------



## shambler (May 17, 2018)

Anyone got any new (or old) hip hop stuff?


----------



## danski (May 18, 2018)

shambler said:


> Anyone got any new (or old) hip hop stuff?


Been around for a while but very good...
Bobby Corridor - Hip Hop Megamix - Mixcloud 

In fact I think they’re all probably good by him


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 6, 2018)

moody said:


> Andrew Weatherall Presents: Music's Not For Everyone


Cheers for pointing me towards this. It's now my favourite radio show. He plays such quality tunes.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 9, 2018)

Also, if you like those shows, you might like his Rotters Golf Club Archive hour.
Andrew Weatherall:  "After de-commissioning the Axis bunker I decided to purge and re-acquaint. The purge took the form of selling 5,000 records and the acquaintance involved listening and compiling with the result being 'M.N.F.E. (The R.G.C. Archive Editions)'. This will (hopefully) be a monthly transmission featuring images from my 'Evidence The Enemy' print exhibition."

01. Gene Williams / Don’t Let Your Love Fade Away 02. The Teen Rockers / Teen Rock 03. The Spartans / Jungle Call 04. Gabo Brown and Orchestre Poly Ritho / It Is A Vanity 05. Prince Far I and The Arabs / Long Life 06. The Chieftones / Indian Moon 07. Do Make Say Think / Le Espalace 08. The Tropics Of Cancer / The Ghost Of Baghdad 09. The Durutti Column / Sketch For Dawn 10. Black Roots / Tribal War 11. Jackie Leven / Rainy Day Bergen Women 12. John Phillips / Dread 13. Charlie Rich / I Feel Like Going Home 14. Fuxa / Stand By Me 15. Harry South / The Sweeney (Closing Theme)



They're all different - there's no 'typical' show, just Weatherall digging through his old crates while doing a purge. Lots of old music rather than new of course.


----------



## danski (Jun 12, 2018)

Eta...listening to this again. Even better this time round.


----------



## The_Reverend_M (Jun 15, 2018)

Jungle.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 15, 2018)

Orang Utan said:


> Also, if you like those shows, you might like his Rotters Golf Club Archive hour.
> Andrew Weatherall:  "After de-commissioning the Axis bunker I decided to purge and re-acquaint. The purge took the form of selling 5,000 records and the acquaintance involved listening and compiling with the result being 'M.N.F.E. (The R.G.C. Archive Editions)'. This will (hopefully) be a monthly transmission featuring images from my 'Evidence The Enemy' print exhibition."
> 
> 01. Gene Williams / Don’t Let Your Love Fade Away 02. The Teen Rockers / Teen Rock 03. The Spartans / Jungle Call 04. Gabo Brown and Orchestre Poly Ritho / It Is A Vanity 05. Prince Far I and The Arabs / Long Life 06. The Chieftones / Indian Moon 07. Do Make Say Think / Le Espalace 08. The Tropics Of Cancer / The Ghost Of Baghdad 09. The Durutti Column / Sketch For Dawn 10. Black Roots / Tribal War 11. Jackie Leven / Rainy Day Bergen Women 12. John Phillips / Dread 13. Charlie Rich / I Feel Like Going Home 14. Fuxa / Stand By Me 15. Harry South / The Sweeney (Closing Theme)
> ...



I mean, come on, phwoaaaar:


----------



## nogojones (Jul 4, 2018)

Really been enjoying ths one. Bit of grime, footwork, techno and then some


----------



## Grandma Death (Jul 5, 2018)

Edit


----------



## ddraig (Jul 6, 2018)

Goldie was just on boileroom doing a BLUE NOTE set at a festival
bit slack in a couple of places but wicked tunes


----------



## danski (Jul 13, 2018)

Funk, disco, Latin and beats.


----------



## ManchesterBeth (Jul 31, 2018)

Orang Utan said:


> Billy Bunter does 1977-1983. Proper radio DJ. Gotta love his cheery persona. And the tunes. The Tunes.




Seems like this show has disappeared off the net, anyone still got?


----------



## ManchesterBeth (Jul 31, 2018)

banging 93 techno/acid mix, industrial strength kinda vibes.


----------



## ManchesterBeth (Jul 31, 2018)

dialectician said:


> Seems like this show has disappeared off the net, anyone still got?



Seems like the kool archives from before 2017 aren't available anymore. oh well.


----------



## ManchesterBeth (Aug 3, 2018)

nice little real deep house/techno mix from the man.


----------



## nogojones (Aug 3, 2018)

This has a good bit of bounce to it


----------



## blairsh (Aug 3, 2018)

nogojones said:


> This has a good bit of bounce to it



Downloaded for later


----------



## ManchesterBeth (Aug 10, 2018)

nice little hard acid mix.

drop bass network/zekt/lasse steen vibes.


----------



## danski (Aug 11, 2018)

This is excellent. Bass heavy and interesting.


----------



## Numbers (Aug 24, 2018)

Tremendously enjoyable danski


----------



## Fez909 (Aug 24, 2018)




----------



## Mordi (Aug 24, 2018)

danski said:


> This is excellent. Bass heavy and interesting.




I'd love to have been hugging the stacks for that. Especially just before the hour mark.


----------



## ringo (Sep 11, 2018)

ringo said:


> Cheers plurker , that reminded me to go and listen to that Renaissance mix that gets lauded all the time as I had no idea what it was:



I don't get the urge to listen to this stuff very often, but on the ten or fifteen times I've put them on since I first checked them out over Easter I've really enjoyed them. 

Please can the panel suggest some more classic favourite mixes in this style/period?


----------



## Fez909 (Sep 11, 2018)

ringo said:


> I don't get the urge to listen to this stuff very often, but on the ten or fifteen times I've put them on since I first checked them out over Easter I've really enjoyed them.
> 
> Please can the panel suggest some more classic favourite mixes in this style/period?


Sasha & Digweed's Northern Exposure Series. The first one was two years later, but still has a similar sound. But the third, it's all sounding a lot more polished and 'new' but still similar enough.


----------



## ringo (Sep 11, 2018)

Great, thanks Fez909


----------



## Numbers (Sep 13, 2018)

The mighty Aba Shanti @ Somerset House - truly wonderful


----------



## danski (Sep 25, 2018)

Nice acid mix.


Acid _house_, that is. Not that horrible tekno stuff


----------



## killer b (Sep 26, 2018)

The Bug has done a mix for FACT - not listened yet but it looks heavy as fuck.

FACT mix 673: The Bug presents PRESSURE

Miss Red – ‘Money Machine’ (Dubplate – DJ Lag)
Trigga – ‘Get Wicked’ (Dubplate – ‘Dagga Riddim’)
Madd Again! – ‘Bawl Out’ (Dub version)
The Bug ft. Daddy Freddy – ‘Ganja Baby’
Miss Red – ‘Deep Space’
Lueke – ‘Champion’ (The Bug edit)
Miss Red – ‘Untitled Dubplate’ (Still ‘Rough Rider Riddim’)
Still – ‘Rough Rider riddim’ (The Bug edit)
Capleton – ‘Slew Dem’ (Dubplate – G36 ‘Vex Riddim’)
Nazamba – ‘Vex’
G36 – ‘Militant’
Untitled – ‘Untitled’
Malleus – ‘Falling Through Inner Earth’
OBF – ‘How You Feel’ (Dub)
Warrior Queen – ‘Killer’ (Dubplate – Coki ‘Earth a Run Red’)
Logos – ‘Glass’ (Boylan Devil Mix)
Jamakabi – ‘How u mean’ Dubplate – The Bug ‘Bad Riddim’)
Manga – ‘Faraway’ (Dubplate – The Bug ‘Bad Riddim’)
Manga – ‘Untitled’ (Dubplate – Roll Deep ‘Morgue Riddim’)
Shades ft. Killa P – ‘Alarma’
Miss Red – ‘War’ (Duplate – Zonal ‘Untitled 1’)
Mala – ‘Changes’ (James Blake remix)
XXXtentacion – ‘Look At Me’
Miss Red – ‘Dagga’ (Dubplate – Lenky ‘Diwali riddim’)
Mark Pritchard – ‘Bazooka riddim’
Aidonia – ‘Ukku bit’
Miss Red – ‘Shock Out’ (Dubplate – ‘Anger Management Riddim’)
Stush – ‘Dollar Sign’ (‘Chrome Riddim’)
The Bug – ‘Krak Teng Riddim’
Massive Attack ft. Horace Andy – ‘Angel’ (Blur remix)
Salaam Remi – ‘Acid Hall Riddim’
Ron Morelli – ‘Gathering together’ (The Bug Edit)
G36 – ‘No Escape’
Trisicloplox – ‘Accursed Limbs’
Flowdan – ‘Bad’ (Dubplate – The Bug ‘WAR Riddim’)
Jamakabi – ‘Wickedest Ting’ (Dubplate – The Bug ‘One Shot Killer Riddim’)
Ricky Ranking – ‘Tonite’ (Dubplate – The Bug ‘Poison Dart riddim’)
Scientist – ‘Dangerous Match 1’
G36 – ‘Black Mass’
JK Flesh – ‘In the Pit’
Zonal – ‘Untitled 2’
Jon E Cash ft. Trigga/Killa P – ‘Hoods Up Dub’ (Sam Binga/Chimpo remix)
AMIT – ‘Red flag’
Miss Red – ‘Memorial day’ (Dubplate – Flame 1 ‘Fog’)
Yabby you – ‘Beware Dub’
Lynval Thompson – ‘Natty Dread a Guh Pressure Dem’
Barry Brown – ‘Cool Pon Your Dub’
Jacob miller – ‘Ghetto on Fire’
Scientist – ‘He Can Surely Turn the Tide’
Norris Reid – ‘Jah World Dub’
Barrington Levy – ‘Robin Hood’
Phillip Fulwood – ‘I Gave You My Word’
Annette Brissett – ‘Betrayed’


----------



## ska invita (Sep 26, 2018)

Numbers said:


> The mighty Aba Shanti @ Somerset House - truly wonderful



Saw this on my feed and didnt bother to watch (bit of an aversion to Boiler Room  tbh), but didnt realise the occasion: Windrush celebration, Aba playing tunes from his childhood. Great introductionary speech from him too. Heartful event...


----------



## Numbers (Sep 26, 2018)

Since listening to it and the Ernest Ranglin track, I've since listened to his Below the Bassline album for the first time.  Unreal.


----------



## Numbers (Sep 27, 2018)

Came across this a cpl of weeks ago, fuck me is this a treasure trove of greatness.

Mad Mongos Radio Soul

I started with this one.


> Original vintage Saturday night radio reggae vibes from Tommy Vance way back in 1975 - the FIRST EVER full hour of dub on the radio! Classic cassette cuts.


----------



## Dan U (Oct 5, 2018)

gets a  from me


----------



## moody (Oct 7, 2018)

prob the best boiler room  set I've heard in a long time, maybe one of the best I've heard, period

it's nicolas jaar & dave harrington doing a live set of what could be described as  part nick cave part pink floyd part chris isaak all in a sort of deep house style.

it really is fresh, check it out.


----------



## moody (Oct 7, 2018)

Dan U said:


> gets a  from me





love optimo, a big inspiration in what I listen to and play.


----------



## moody (Oct 7, 2018)

used to have this on cd and used to listen often as it was a fav of mine, quite eclectic whilst not drifting off up it's own arse as can sometimes happen with eclectic mixes.


----------



## Numbers (Oct 12, 2018)

Great album.  I love NOW, I think he's brilliant.


----------



## sim667 (Oct 15, 2018)

Footwork/Jungle/DNB mix from moi


----------



## ringo (Oct 19, 2018)

Tom & Jerry label mix


----------



## ska invita (Oct 19, 2018)

Paul  Gilroy (the academic) selection
Wire  Playlist: Windrush Vibrations - The Wire


----------



## moody (Oct 23, 2018)

A jaunt through some dubby 80s tracks, 17 in all with 14 of them being period recordings. Out of the three non 80s; one is a track by Smith & Mudd and another a 70s soul track which is the opener.
A mishmash of post punk, no wave, cold war electronica, jazz, new beat. ebm and rock


----------



## nogojones (Oct 23, 2018)

Got some bounce this one


----------



## Fez909 (Oct 26, 2018)




----------



## moody (Nov 4, 2018)

pretty broad sweep at the scene here


----------



## moody (Nov 13, 2018)

fresh optimo!


----------



## Mattym (Nov 17, 2018)

Loving this, nearly 3 hours of electronic/techno/ proto jungle goodness.


----------



## moody (Nov 21, 2018)

mr scruff lays down some pretty cool dubby funk/disco numbers. quick mixing will keep you on your toes. love the way he sings along to choruses.




taken from this years dekmantel fest in holland.


----------



## Grandma Death (Nov 28, 2018)

No matter how many times I see this-I never get bored of it. The energy. The full on tunage. This is 'take no fucking prisoners' techno.


----------



## moody (Nov 29, 2018)

Grandma Death said:


> No matter how many times I see this-I never get bored of it. The energy. The full on tunage. This is 'take no fucking prisoners' techno.




how can any professional or serious dj wear "beats" headphones.  lol


----------



## Grandma Death (Nov 29, 2018)

moody said:


> how can any professional or serious dj wear "beats" headphones.  lol


It's not and ever will be the equipment that makes a good dj

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## Fez909 (Nov 29, 2018)

Grandma Death said:


> It's not and ever will be the equipment that makes a good dj
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


Indeed. Check this amazing Il Bosco Boiler Room mix where he uses some in-ear headphones


----------



## Mattym (Nov 29, 2018)

Grandma Death said:


> No matter how many times I see this-I never get bored of it. The energy. The full on tunage. This is 'take no fucking prisoners' techno.




Nah, this is when Rush made 'take no fucking prisoners' techno & he still does good tracks, but it doesn't always come across in his sets anymore...


----------



## nogojones (Nov 29, 2018)

Fez909 said:


> Indeed. Check this amazing Il Bosco Boiler Room mix where he uses some in-ear headphones



True professionals don't even need headphones...


----------



## Fez909 (Nov 29, 2018)

nogojones said:


> True professionals don't even need headphones...



Why stop there...no decks (might wanna mute this)


----------



## ManchesterBeth (Dec 7, 2018)

this is take no prisoners techno.


----------



## Fez909 (Dec 14, 2018)

Enjoyed this today....



And you might like this one dialectician :


----------



## 74drew (Dec 14, 2018)

glad to see these two back in the neighbourhood, quality mix too


----------



## ManchesterBeth (Dec 17, 2018)

the nonsense shows with benny blanco josey rebelle etc on nts r always a treat to snuggle down on a sunday evening with. 

Nonsense  18th November 2018

there's also a london 2steppers special from 2016 in the archives. might have posted it here.


----------



## ManchesterBeth (Dec 17, 2018)

some heavy dubs on this one. good to see n type still going.


----------



## Indeliblelink (Dec 20, 2018)

Heckmann mix from early this year - techno / acid / EBM


----------



## Indeliblelink (Dec 29, 2018)

Luke Slater's Merry Christmas Set - techno


----------



## ManchesterBeth (Dec 29, 2018)

firing James Ruskin set 
Everything at +8.

On a somewhat related note anyone used to go to the blueprint nights early in the 10s? surgeon mills Bobby Hood blawan Randomer etc. Ruskin was on form at cable and other places back then, albeit significantly slower...


----------



## ManchesterBeth (Dec 29, 2018)

butterz used to do nights there as well. I miss those nights. the place at the arches when u used to get off at london bridge.


----------



## moody (Jan 7, 2019)

not really a mix, well the tunes are segued.

trevor jackson smashes the best bits of the human league.  BANGIN!

Trevor Jackson - Martin Rushent Special  11th December 2018


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 25, 2019)

Bangalore:


----------



## The_Reverend_M (Feb 13, 2019)

Re-discovered this mix recently - tip-top stuff...
*
Luke Vibert x Bonafide Beats #06 (2010)*

"Fresh from carbonite, the next mix in the Bonafide Beats series is certified vintage, having been in storage since Prince was partying in 1999. Washing up on the silicon shores of Luke Vibert’s hard drive some ten or more years since it was made, this mix captures the vibrancy of underground hip-hop on the cusp of the new millennium.

With the ‘golden-era’ fast disappearing in the rear-view mirror, here we see one-time independent outfits such as Company Flow and Slum Village take a breath and prepare to dive deeper, making way for Fiddy and co. to lurch in and plunder all that glamour and gold offered up to the new millennium ‘gangster’ rappers.

Reflecting on what was to come in the ten years to follow, the hip-hop mix now seems to have added poignancy; it really is a polished nut of a selection. Given that most of the featured artists are now fully compounded as underground hip-hop heavyweights, with – and this is hard to believe – more than a couple of artists on here adding to the roll-call of dearly departed (think Guru, Jay Dee, Baatin), it’s reassuring to know that Luke was vibing off of what would eventually form part of an underground hip-hop manifesto of sorts. Which is why he’s down. Word is bond and never forget where you’re from kids."

Tracklisting:
Company Flow – America
The Brothers – Memories
Polyrhythm Addicts – Motion 2000
Company Flow – World Of Garbage
Sir Menelik & Kool Keith – Space Cadillac
Sir Menelik ft Grand Puba & Sadat X – 7XL
Slum Village – I Don’t Know
Pacewon – I Declare War
Souls Of Mischief – Shooting Stars
Slum Village – Fantastic
Rahzel & Q-Tip – To The Beat
Gang Starr – Discipline
Truck Turner – Who Am I
Pharoahe Monch – Simon Says
Organized Konfusion – Thirteen
Screwball – F.A.Y.B.A.N.
hmm – shit – not fucking sure man!
DJ Spinna& Missin Links – Who U Be
J-Treds – Never Too Much
A Tribe Called Quest – Girls [unreleased]
Doug E Fresh – Nuthin’


----------



## moody (Feb 25, 2019)

Fez909 said:


> Indeed. Check this amazing Il Bosco Boiler Room mix where he uses some in-ear headphones




smashing this out right now, ace!


----------



## ManchesterBeth (Feb 26, 2019)

neuro vibes. but it's good. turn it up!


----------



## ManchesterBeth (Feb 26, 2019)

Old Chef mix I found on the hd, got chef talking about his burnt eggs, as he would... Dropbox - Chef_b2b_Skream_-_Rinse_FM_-_28-11-05.mp3


----------



## Fez909 (Mar 4, 2019)

1. DJ Deeon - Let It Be House
2. Jerome Baker - Move Them Hips
3. Random XS - Give Your Body
4. Green Velvet - Fake & Phonie
5. System 7 - Alphawave (Plastikman's Acid House Remix Edit)
6. The Advent - High Horse
7. Purpose Maker - Alarms
8. Fatjack - I Feel Love
9. Yaleesa Hall / Malin - Artin
10. Lucy - Cannon Fodder (Planetary Assault Systems Rework)
11. Broken English Club - Carrion
12. Ejeca - Unloving (Special Request Remix)
13. Mr G - I'm Dirty (original mix)
14. Peter Van Hoesen - Folding Backwards
15. Damon Bell - Kintetic Energy (feat Afrikan Sciences)
16. 400ppm - Into The Heap
17. Club MCM (Mark Broom Re-edit)
18. Sawf - Menete (Yuji Kondo Remix)
19. The Dirty Criminals - Malfunktion
20. Paperclip People - Throw
21. Steve Bicknell - The Moment I Stopped
22. Deepchord - Electromagnetic Dowsing (The Lost D Side)
23. Jasss - Flexion (Mick Wills cut)
24. Kirilik - Plumberphonic
25. Rue East - Remove
26. DJ Funk - Pump It Up (Dub Mix)
27. Planetary Assault Systems - Mod
28. E-Dancer - Warp
29. Jark Prongo - Spadet
30. Granary12 - MancMania
31. Robert Armani - Frequency
32. Binny - Devil's Orchestra
33. Regis - Allies
34. Reich War Ministry - Dogma (Stanislav Tolkachev remix)
35. Sleeparchive - Window 092 (Oscar Mulero remix)
36. Bam Bam - Make you Scream
37. Essit Muzique - Essit Muzique
38. Dax J - Black Pegasus
39. Jasper Street Company - A Feeling (After Midnight Mix)
40. Green Velvet - Explorer
41. Ploy - Garys
42. Oneiro Say Shhh - Slide On The Wild Side
43. Adonis & Daryl Pandy - After Midnight
44. Jeroen Search -The Future Is Ours
45. Neil Landstrumm - Squeeze
46. Woody McBride - Rattlesnake
47. Los Hermanos - Birth Of 3000


----------



## nogojones (Mar 4, 2019)

dialectician said:


> Old Chef mix I found on the hd, got chef talking about his burnt eggs, as he would... Dropbox - Chef_b2b_Skream_-_Rinse_FM_-_28-11-05.mp3


I used to burn off the old Chef and Skream shows back then to play in the car and my lad would complain about all the shit he talked throughout the show


----------



## Indeliblelink (Mar 12, 2019)

*DJ Stingray – Essential Mix 2019-03-02 tracklist:*
Transllusion – Do You Want To Get Down
Illektrolab – Heavy Hitter
Bintus – Cylinder Bop
Cherrieep – Rampant
Digitek Intelligence Assasins – Shock The System
Cosmic Force – Haunted By My Past
K. Scott – Let’s Go Programming
Electrix – Time (Sync 24 Remix)
Plant43 – Dormant Tech
Gareth Wild – Limehouse Cut
Scalameriya – Crucible
Troels B. Knudsen – Concept 2
John King – C C/p
DJ Godfather & DJ Nasty – Be Quiet (Breakdown)
DJ K1 – Back To The Future
Go Nuclear – Time To Party
Troels B. Knudsen – Concept 4
Tommy Holohan – Ask For Absolution
Dax J – Escape The System
Contactless – Cybernetic Jerkin
Go Nuclear – Exotic Dancer
DJ Overdose – Comfort Killer
Unknown – Juxta Position
Chafik Chennouf & Katsunori Sawa – No Divine Saviour (Nene H. Remix)
Kronos Device – The Engine
Silicon – Rules Of Engagement
London Modular Alliance – Tremors
Solid Blake – Warp Room
Volruptus – Alien Transmission
Rebekah – Riot Control
Transllusion – War Of The Clones
Troels B. Knudsen – Concept 7
Sync 24 & Radioactive Man – Elliptical
DJ Shortstop – The Trip
Kronos – Conscious Robots
Hydraulix – Krunk
Luke Eargoggle & KAN3DA – Night Smoker
Partisan Midi – Phono Abduction
Aleksi Perälä – UK74R1824020
Troels B. Knudsen – Concept 6
Traktor – Master Traktor
Surgeon – Rule By Law
Supraman – Supramanram 1500
Scalameriya – Runna 1
Dgf-starski – Freak
Dez Williams – Carkrash Victim
Detroit’s Filthiest – Before I Self Destruct
Dgf – Williams Street
Setaoc Mass – Disrepair
Marco Bernardi & Luke Eargoggle – Rat Wire Chomp
Franck Kartell – Coma
Slaves Of Sinus – People Who Destroy
Versalife – Recombinant Combinations
Andrea – Future Atmo
Drexciya – Cascading Celestial Giants

DJ Stingray - Essential Mix…mp3 (164,82 MB) - uploaded.net


----------



## The_Reverend_M (Mar 12, 2019)

Wicked set of deep DnB. No MC either.


----------



## ManchesterBeth (Mar 13, 2019)

kwam saying some important stuff here and grandmixxer in with the tekkers beats.


----------



## Fez909 (Mar 14, 2019)

2hrs into this and it's amazing and all over the place. Started off disco and deep house. Now it's heavy, bluesy jazzy afro-funk...

One hour left...perfect


----------



## Mordi (Mar 15, 2019)

dialectician said:


> kwam saying some important stuff here and grandmixxer in with the tekkers beats.




I enjoy how wobbly this gets around the 1:11 mark.


----------



## killer b (Mar 16, 2019)

really enjoying this mixtape of psychedelic hip-hop instrumentals from Andy Votel this afternoon


----------



## ManchesterBeth (Mar 19, 2019)

Indeliblelink said:


> *DJ Stingray – Essential Mix 2019-03-02 tracklist:*
> Transllusion – Do You Want To Get Down
> Illektrolab – Heavy Hitter
> Bintus – Cylinder Bop
> ...




i stayed up for this, wicked set.


----------



## 74drew (Mar 30, 2019)




----------



## killer b (Apr 1, 2019)

nice coldwave-ish mix from Cottam here



Tracklist - 
Aj Latasmad Fazia - Hagyd El A Malltat
Arvid Tuba - The Season Of Sitting On Chairs
Autumn - Not Afraid To Die
Djedjotronic - Are Friends Electric
Curses - Silence In The Dark
Subject - What Happened To You
X-Ray Pop - La Machine A RAever (Red Axes Edit)
Linea Aspera - Younger Dryas
Curses - Talk To Me
Roe Deers - Fade Away
Red Axes - Nyx Tape
Sally Dige - Immaculate Deception 
Fabio Me Llaman Soltero - Comando
Curses - Crucify
Broken English Club - Derelict
Patrick Cowley - Robot Children
Ceramic Hello - Sampling The Blast Furnace
Curses - Gold & Silber


----------



## moody (Apr 1, 2019)

killer b said:


> nice coldwave-ish mix from Cottam here
> 
> 
> 
> ...
















nice one, bunch of unheard tracks for me.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Apr 19, 2019)

killer b said:


> The Bug has done a mix for FACT - not listened yet but it looks heavy as fuck.
> 
> FACT mix 673: The Bug presents PRESSURE
> 
> ...


Good? killer b 
Might well have to get this on my pod


----------



## ManchesterBeth (Apr 22, 2019)

I need to take a dump but i have a few more will upload. 

EDIT: probably best to check pirate radio thread.


----------



## ringo (May 12, 2019)

Ooh

An attempt to list the best DJ mixes, this looks good

The History of the DJ mix CD


----------



## cozmikbrew (May 19, 2019)




----------



## ManchesterBeth (May 20, 2019)

proper hardcore london style, nice deep and dark.


----------



## ManchesterBeth (May 20, 2019)




----------



## ManchesterBeth (May 20, 2019)




----------



## The_Reverend_M (May 23, 2019)

*DJ Die - Breakbeat Era Mix*

Top notch studio mix from 1999.

https://dnbshare.com/download/DJ_Die_-_Breakbeat_Era_Mix.mp3.html


----------



## ska invita (May 23, 2019)

dialectician said:


>



interesting that...time for the peculator style/period


----------



## ManchesterBeth (May 24, 2019)

yep, 2nd wave of proper dirty house music imo, a lot of those french house people basically jacked what dj sneak and them lot were doing and repackaged it for the pete tong crowd, ah well.


----------



## ManchesterBeth (May 24, 2019)

i have one called burnin headz from 96 its a great tape hang on...

here you go, the self-proclaimed gangsta of house music givin it straight to ya...

Dropbox - DJ_Sneak_-_Burnin_Headz_(Volume_1)-1996.mp3 - Simplify your life


----------



## The_Reverend_M (Jun 1, 2019)

I was at the XOYO night this was recorded at. INSANE set. *Andy C* at his best.

Andy C Essential Mix 01.06.2019 BBC R1 Cut - Download - DNBSHARE


----------



## The_Reverend_M (Jun 6, 2019)

The_Reverend_M said:


> I was at the XOYO night this was recorded at. INSANE set. *Andy C* at his best.
> 
> Andy C Essential Mix 01.06.2019 BBC R1 Cut - Download - DNBSHARE



DOA have put a setlist together. Two hours. 116 tracks. 14 rewinds!

1. Capone - Massive - Hardleaders
2. Wilkinson - Moonwalker - Ram
3. LoKo - Bassline Secret (Skantia Remix) - Ram
**rewind**
4. Voltage - Badboy Selection - Ram
5. Adam F - Metropolis - Metalheadz
6. Fresh - Signal - Ram
**rewind**
7. ??? (Something teased over Metropolis intro)
8. ??? (Some kind of Signal remix?)
9. Konflict - Messiah - Renegade Hardware
10. Phace & Noisia - Program - Vision
11. Ed Rush & Optical - Compound - Virus
12. Sub Focus - Juno - Ram
13. Kings of the Rollers - Zulu - Hospital
14. Wilkinson - Take You Higher - Ram
15. Marcus Intalex - Temperance - Soul:R
16. Culture Shock - Protection - Ram
17. Marcus Intalex - Princess Warrior - Soul:R
18. D Bridge - True Romance VIP - Metalheadz/Exit
19. Was A Be - Move - Shogun Audio
20. Dimension - UK - MTA
21. Brainkillers - Screwface (Innaculture & Invaderz Remix) - Kemet
22. Scorpio - Li Li - V Recordings
23. DJ Nut Nut - Special Dedication - Hardstep
**rewind**
24. Reprazent - Trust Me - Talkin Loud
25. Rufige Kru - Terminator (SPY Remix) - Razors Edge
26. Reprazent - Watching Windows (DJ Die Gnarly Mix) - Talkin Loud
**rewind**
27. Nasty Habits - Shadow Boxing - 31 Records
**rewind**
28. Andy C - Roll On - Ram
29. Commix - Talk To Frank - Metalheadz
30. Rood Project - Thunder - White House
31. Digital - Waterhouse Dub - Function
32. Ram Trilogy - No Reality - Ram
**rewind**
33. Studio Pressure - The Water Margin - Photek
34. Optical - The Shining (Remix) - Metro
35. Sub Focus - X Ray (Metrik Remix) - Ram
36. Origin Unknown - Truly One - Ram
37. Chase & Status - International (Dimension Remix) - MTA dubplate
38. Studio Pressure - Jump Mk2 - Certificate 18
39. Andy C - What Bass - Ram
40. ??? (Fucking love this tune!!! New Andy C perhaps?)
**rewind**
41. Ram Trilogy - Human Future - Ram
42. Origin Unknown - Valley of the Shadows (Chase & Status Remix) - Ram
43. DJ Rap & Top Cat - Ruffest Gun Ark - Jungle Fashion
44. Doc Scott - Swarm - Metalheadz
45. DJ Hazard - Air Guitar - Playaz
46. Goldie - Saint Angel - FFRR
47. Bad Company - Hornet - BC Recordings
48. Break - Hot Love - Ram
49. Concept 2 - Cause N Effect - Ram
50. Dillinja - I Wanna Know - Valve
51. Bungle - Cocooned VIP - 31 Records
52. Alix Perez - Recall & Reflect - Exit
53. ??? ("Pitch Black")
54. Matrix & Fierce - Tightrope - Metro
55. ??? (Sounds like C4C?)
56. Spectrasoul - Untitled Horn - Ish Chat
57. Culture Shock - Bunker - Ram
58. Dillinja - Take Me All The Way - Valve
59. Jonny L - See Red (Rene LaVice Remix) - Dubplate
60. H.M.P. - Runnin's (Nolige Unofficial Remix) - Frontline
61. Original Sin - Inertia - Ram
**rewind**
62. Dillinja - Basscone - Valve
63. Kings of the Rollers & Bassman - Shaolin Technique - Hospital
64. Suburban Knights - State of Art - Intelligent Music
65. Voltage - Black Mamba - Ram
66. Ed Rush & Optical - Funktion - V Recordings
67. Total Science & SPY - Gangsta - Shogun Audio
68. Rene LaVice - Air Force 1 - Ram
69. Moving Fusion - The Beginning - Ram
70. Dylan & Ink - Need You - Renegade Hardware
71. Dillinja - Forsaken Dreams - Valve
72. Calibre & High Contrast - Mr Majestic - Signature
73. Adam F - Circles - Section 5
74. Calibre - Up In Smoke - Signature
75. Netsky - Tomorrow’s Another Day - Hospital
76. Keeno - Hidden Peaks - Med School
77. Upgrade & T>I - Shot Down - Dubplate
78. Calibre - Is It U - Signature
79. Badmarsh & Shri - Signs (Calibre Remix) - Outcaste
80. Ed Rush & Optical - Lifespan - Virus
81. Original Sin - Therapy - Playaz
82. Dillinja - Silver Blade - Prototype
**rewind**
83. DJ Limited - The Elephant - Playaz
84. Dom & Roland - Thunder - Moving Shadow
85. Cybotron - Threshold - Prototype
86. Dillinja - Angels Fell - Metalheadz
87. ???
88. Dillinja - I Told You How To Rock - FFRR
89. Breakbeat Era - Breakbeat Tera - XL
**rewind**
90. Dillinja & Berty B - Lion Heart - Lion Heart
91. Shy FX & UK Apache - Original Nuttah - SOUR
92. Bad Company - Nitrous (Dillinja Remix) - BC Recordings
93. DJ SS - Black - Formation
**rewind**
94. Rebel MC & Top Cat - Champion DJ - Congo Natty
95. Dillinja - Acid Trak - Pain
96. Lemon D - 12.01 - Valve
97. X Project - Jah Set It - Congo Natty
98. Renegade - Terrorist (PA Mix) - Dread
99. Chase & Status - Blind Faith (Loadstar Remix) - Ram
100. Marcus Intalex - Cabin Fever - Soul:R
101. Goldie - Inner City Life - FFRR
102. Benny L - Vanta Black - Metalheadz
103. Dillinja - Deadly Deep Subs - Deadly Vinyl
104. Sound In Noise - Cowards - Ram
**rewind**
105. Dillinja - It Ain’t Too Loud - Valve
**rewind**
106. Concord Dawn - Fly Away Home (Frankee Remix) - Ram
107. Annix - Millionaire - Playaz
108. Marcus Intalex - Outerspace - Soul:R
109. Calibre - Highlander - Signature
110. Urbandawn - Come Together - Hospital
111. Caspa - War (DJ Hazard Remix) - Virgin
112. Chase & Status - Retreat - Virgin
113. Dillinja - How Dare You - Test
114. Firefox - Bonanza Kid - Philly Blunt
**rewind**
115. Dillinja - Deadly Ceremonies - Deadly Vinyl
116. Digital - Deadline - 31 Records


----------



## ska invita (Jun 14, 2019)

Excellent Wu selection on this
Track Listing:

1. Protect Ya Neck

2. Glaciers Of Ice

3. Liquid Swords

4. Da Mystery Of Chessboxin'

5. Bring The Pain

6. Wu-Gambinos

7. R.E.C. Room

8. Ice Cream

9. The Abduction

10. The Worst

11. Criminology

12. America

13. Semi-Automatic: Full Rap Metal Jacket

14. 4th Chamber

15. Shadowboxin'

16. I Love You So

17. Duel Of The Iron Mic

18. Severe Punishment

19. Brooklyn Zoo Remix

20. Shimmy Shimmy Ya

21. C.R.E.A.M.

22. Bells Of War

23. Can It Be All So Simple

24. Hell's Wind Staff/Killah Hills 10304

25. Reunited

26. Method Man

27. Triumph

28. Cold World

29. '96 Recreation (Demo)

Wu-Tang Clan Mix | Cyber Casts


----------



## ska invita (Jun 18, 2019)

The_Reverend_M said:


> DOA have put a setlist together. Two hours. 116 tracks. 14 rewinds!
> 
> 1. Capone - Massive - Hardleaders
> 2. Wilkinson - Moonwalker - Ram
> ...


okay thats bad  


The_Reverend_M said:


> DOA have put a setlist together. Two hours. 116 tracks. 14 rewinds!
> 
> 40. ??? (Fucking love this tune!!! New Andy C perhaps?)
> **rewind**


fat


----------



## The_Reverend_M (Jun 18, 2019)

ska invita said:


> fat



Ain't it just! Played it at all three of the XOYO nights I went to. Has the vibe/energy of early-noughties DnB to my ears - I'd be very happy for some of that dancefloor energy to come back into the scene


----------



## Indeliblelink (Jun 19, 2019)




----------



## ManchesterBeth (Jun 19, 2019)

Dropbox - Dizzie Dee - Chillin FM December '91.mp3 - Simplify your life


----------



## Indeliblelink (Jun 24, 2019)

Highlights from the WXAXRXP weekend broadcast for me

AUTECHRE- WARP TAPES 89-93 (PART 1)
Dropbox - AUTECHRE - WARP TAPES 89-93 (PART 1).mp3 - Simplify your life

AUTECHRE- WARP TAPES 89-93 (PART 2)
Dropbox - AUTECHRE- WARP TAPES 89-93 (PART 2).mp3 - Simplify your life

BOARDS OF CANADA - SOCIETAS X TAPE
Dropbox - BOARDS OF CANADA - SOCIETAS X TAPE.mp3 - Simplify your life


----------



## Indeliblelink (Jul 25, 2019)

RA Live - 20.07.19 - Blawan & Dax J, Sónar, Barcelona



> A cancelled flight meant Blawan almost didn’t make it to RA SonarLab for his first-ever back-to-back with Dax J, who DJ’d solo for the set’s first electrifying 50 minutes. High-energy techno at its classiest, it gets even better when they join forces.


great mix but yeah the second half is an absolute killer.


----------



## Indeliblelink (Jul 30, 2019)

http://audio.ra.co/podcast/RA687_190729_Autechre-residentadvisor.net.mp3
2019-07-29 - Autechre - Resident Advisor (RA.687)
80s Hip Hop mix from Autechre


----------



## The_Reverend_M (Jul 31, 2019)

Sick new set from Doc Scott. He played a LOT of these tunes on Friday night at XOYO 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Tunes at 48 mins and 1 hour 18 mins sound IMMENSE on a propper system!


----------



## moody (Aug 15, 2019)

pretty decent punchy electro tinged minimal techno from magda


----------



## Numbers (Aug 16, 2019)

moody said:


> pretty decent punchy electro tinged minimal techno from magda



Gorgeous mix, loving it and only at the 22 min mark, definitely my kind of ting.


----------



## The_Reverend_M (Aug 18, 2019)

All Calibre mix.

Tracklist:

Calibre - Steptoe
Calibre - Thirst Dub
Calibre - Stay High
Calibre - Shades
Calibre - Into The Groove
Calibre - Rose
Calibre - Overreaction (feat. Lariman)
Calibre - Drop It Down (feat. Singing Fats)
Calibre & High Contrast - Mr Majestic
STCal - STCal Roller
Calibre - Silence
Calibre - Peace Of Mind (feat. Lariman)
Calibre - All You Got
Calibre - Second Sun
Calibre - Suddenly
Calibre - Section Dub
Calibre - Venus and Mars
Calibre - Ugly Duckling
Calibre - Schlager
Calibre - Free
Calibre - Mirage
Calibre - No More
Calibre - Blackhole Dub


----------



## The_Reverend_M (Aug 20, 2019)

*Andy C: Live At TOV Carnival After Party 2001*

Great set from one of my fav eras of DnB...

Tracklisting:

01. Origin Unknown - "Truly One" (remix pt1) - Ram / dubplate
02. )EI3C - "Planet Dust" - Prototype / release *
+ Dillinja - "All Aboard" - F.F.R.R. / release
03. Dj Ink & Dylan - "Need You" - Renegade Hardware / release
04. Rascal & Klone - "Delta 9" - Killerhertz / dubplate
05. Total Science - "Squash" - Advanced / dubplate *
+ Ed Rush, Optical & Fierce - "Alien Girl" - Prototype / release
06. Shimon - "Hush Hush" - Ram / release *
+ Dillinja - "Go Dillinja" - F.F.R.R. / release
+ )EI3C - "Dogs On The Moon" - B.C. / release
07. Klute - "We R The Ones V.I.P." - Commercial Suicide / dubplate
08. Ram Trilogy - "Superfly" - Ram / dubplate
09. Faith In Chaos - "Possession" (Kemal + Rob Data remix) - Outbreak / promo *
+ Wots My Code - "Dubplate" (Total Science remix) - C.I.A. / release
+ Ram Trilogy - "Titan" - Ram / release
10. Dillinja - "I Told You How To Rock" featuring Mc Fats - F.F.R.R. / release *
+ Digital & Spirit - "Phantom Force" - Phantom / release
11. Trace, Nico & Fresh )EI3C - "Mutated" (original 2001 mix) - no release / dubplate *
12. John B - "Up All Night" (remix) - Metalheadz / dubplate
13. Alpha Omega - "Klash V.I.P." - Trouble On Vinyl / dubplate *
+ Digital & Spirit - "Phantom Force" - Phantom / release
14. Manix - "Hardcore Junglism" (Total Science remix) - Reinforced / dubplate
15. Origin Unknown - "Sound In Motion" - Ram / release
16. Ant Miles & Red One - "Bring It On" - Ram / dubplate
17. Dj Ink - "Murder Inc" (Twisted Anger remix) - Renegade Hardware / release *
+ Roni Size - "Snapshot" - Full Cycle / release
18. )EI3C - "Dogs On The Moon" - B.C. / release
19. Spirit - "Raygun" - Function / release
20. Q Project - "Champion Sound" (Total Science Hardcore Will Never Die remix) - C.I.A. / release *
+ Souljah - "Fade 2 Black" - Hardleaders / release
21. Universal Project - "Haunted Dreams" - Universal Project / dubplate
22. Mampi Swift - "Danger" - Charge / dubplate *
+ Ray Keith - "Something Out There" (Twisted Anger remix) - U.F.O. / release

Andy C - TOV Carnival Afterparty 1 - Download - DNBSHARE


----------



## The_Reverend_M (Sep 8, 2019)

Cutting edge, sick as fuck, mix from Om Unit. Acid... footwork... jungle... God know what else!



DJ Stingray ‘Sphere Of Influence’ [Naked Lunch]
Jodey Kendrick ‘Item 3 [Rephlex]
Lewis James ‘KIT 5000’ [forthcoming Astrophonica]
CRZKNY ‘Futuro’ [Atomic Bomb Compilation]
ReDraft ‘4real’ [Depth Range]
Client_03 ‘Hope Repeater’ [forthcoming Astrophonica]
Om Unit ‘Untitled’
Sun People ‘Give It UP’ [forthcoming Rua Sound]
Philip D Kick ‘Bleach’ [forthcoming Astrophonica]
Mel G + Nikes ‘Bounce (A.Fruit Remix)’ [Black Marble Collective]
Captivate ‘Shimmer’ [Sublimate/Noctilux]
Fracture ‘Brothers And Sisters’ [1985]
Mala ‘Left Leg Out (Legend4ry Edit)’
EQ WHY ‘Get Out The Street’ [Zona Music]
FFF ‘Turn Bad’ [Sozialistischer Plattenbau]
Coco Bryce ‘Adventures In Perception’ [Western Lore]
Mahakala ‘The Realms’ [forthcoming White Label]
SP:MC ‘Taiko Dub (edit)’ [Tempa]
A.Fruit ‘Deep Insight’ [Cosmic Bridge]
Om Unit & Djrum ‘Ruins’ [forthcoming Cosmic Bridge]
Adrich ‘Telecon Shift’
Champion Sound ‘Version Excursion’ [forthcoming Through These Eyes]
Rude Operator ‘Broken Sky’ [forthcoming Cosmic Bridge]
Es.tereo ‘Temple Of Rah’ [forthcoming Cosmic Bridge]
J:Kenzo ‘Dub For Bashenga’ [forthcoming Cosmic Bridge]
Vromm ‘Decentralized’ [forthcoming Cosmic Bridge]
Fracture ‘Give Me Love (feat. Fox)’ [1985]
Om Unit ‘Ulysses Returns’
Sepehr ‘Party At Heaven’s Gate’ [SPE:C]
Bop ‘Waterfall’ [Microfunk Music]
Leftfield ‘Melt’ [Colombia]


----------



## Mattym (Sep 8, 2019)

The_Reverend_M said:


> Cutting edge, sick as fuck, mix from Om Unit. Acid... footwork... jungle... God know what else!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Will give it a go, thank you. The compilation he released last week is wicked- Om Unit- Cosmology- Dark matter. I like all Om's stuff but the Philip D. Kick stuff is awesome.


----------



## The_Reverend_M (Sep 13, 2019)

Phat mix of dancefloor DnB.

"The Sauce (Spinback from Total Science, DLR and Hydro) drip into our airwaves with their first ever promo mix ahead of their debut set at Sofa Sound's Trinity Centre event next week - featuring a fat stack of unheard exclusives."


----------



## nogojones (Sep 15, 2019)

Crackin old hardcore mix.


----------



## Fez909 (Sep 16, 2019)




----------



## danski (Sep 16, 2019)

The_Reverend_M said:


> Cutting edge, sick as fuck, mix from Om Unit. Acid... footwork... jungle... God know what else!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



This really is excellent. Listened several times at work now and it’s perfect for being busy to


----------



## Indeliblelink (Oct 4, 2019)

Dave The Drummer - Sept 2019 - DJ MIx

1 Green Velvet - Answering Machine (Coyu Remix)
2 Wlderz - Starter (Original Mix)
3 Fixeer - Clean Getaway
4 Carara - Klangspektakel - Hydraulix 86
5 Alan Fitzpatrick & Gary Beck - Patterns
6 Lowerzone - Dark Resin Hydraulix 85
7 Cristian Glitch, Eugen Kunz - Slum Dogs (Niereich Remix)
8 A.P. - Revolution (Dave The Drummer And Marcello Perri Remix)
9 Dandi & Ugo, Steve Soprani - Blowjobs (Roby M Rage Remix)
10 Phutek & D.A.V.E. The Drummer - Pay Attention
11 Carl Shorts - Break The Sound (D.A.V.E. The Drummer Remix)
12 Gary Burrows - The Bouncer - (DTD remix Coming soon Layer 909)
13 Grindvik - Maintain
14 Alex Hartman - JFK - D.A.V.E. the Drummer Remix (Coming Soon)
15 JX-216 - Time Eaters
16 Filterheadz - Valhalla
17 Mike Dearborn - The Voice of God (The Advent remix)
18 Acid Cat - Warning Sign (Original Mix)
19 Dino Maggiorana - Vertex (Original Mix)
20 Niereich, Shadym, Tximeleta - Bombing Mission (Original Mix)
21 Dax J - Midnight Vigil (Original Mix) -
22 A.P. - Serious Ohm's [Master v1]
23 Thomas P Heckman - Provide The Future (Dax J Remix)
24 Airod - Universe of 90's Techno Parties (Perc Remix)
25 Someone - Acid Funk Fuck Up (Unreleased)
27 JKS - Washing Crack Machine
28 Temperature Drop - You Got That Thing
29 Strait Jacket V Secret Hero - The Spirit


----------



## Fez909 (Oct 7, 2019)

Surgeon All Night Long DJ set at Hare & Hounds, Birmingham 5th October 2019


----------



## Numbers (Oct 12, 2019)

The_Reverend_M said:


> Now that's what I call DJing...



Missed this, bloody Nora some absolute brilliance, listened to it on a decent set of headphones but needs to be played loud on a proper ststem.  MC pissed me off some of the time but it is a festival so understandable.

Best thing about these threads is just picking a random page and a random mix.


----------



## Indeliblelink (Oct 14, 2019)

Still listening to this but it's a fantastic set of rave era techno so far -
12 hour Autechre mix - Sun 13 Oct 2019
Autechre on Mixlr

tracklist - 2019-10-13 - Autechre - Mixlr
[000:00] [silence]
[001:00] Nightmares On Wax - Back Into Time [Warp - LP4]
[004:23] Renegade Soundwave - Holgertron [Mute - 594786 5]
[006:34] Cabaret Voltaire - Low Cool [Plastex - EXL:LP 03]
[011:35] LFO - El Ef Oh! [Warp - LP3]
[013:58] Renegade Soundwave - Bacteria [Mute - STUMM 85]
[017:05] Material - Praying Mantra (The Orb Remix) [PMI Dance - PMIDD 11146]
[025:51] Coil - Wrong Eye [Shock - SX 002]
[029:42] Coil - Windowpane (Astral Paddington Mix) [Threshold House - LOCI 3]
[033:45] Holger Hiller - Passion (Demixed by A.J.) [Mute - STUMM 102]
[037:55] G.T.O. - Dub Killer [React - 12REACT40]
[042:16] Ross 154 - Within You [Eevo Lute - EEVO 006]
[046:17] Front 242 - Gripped By Fear (Bunker Mix # 01) [Red Rhino - RRE CD 12]
[047:56] YBU Feat. Jonell - Soul Magic [SSR - 115]
[053:26] Meat Beat Manifesto - Now (I'm In Paradise Now) [Elektra - ED 5555]
[060:41] Holger Hiller - Hose (Demixed By Paul Tree And Russell) [Mute - STUMM 102]
[061:23] Eon - Electromagnetic Waves [Vinyl Solution - STEAM 45]
[065:07] The Orb - Earth (Gaia) [Big Life - BLRDLP 5 / 847963-1]
[073:31] Speedy J - De-Orbit [Plus 8 - 014]
[078:40] Joey Beltram - Psycho Bass [R&S - RS 926]
[083:12] Renegade Soundwave - Transworld Siren [Mute - STUMM 85]
[088:40] Coil - Who'll Tell? [Threshold House - LOCI CD 4]
[091:13] 808 State - Ancodia (Taters Deep Nit Funky Beat Mix) [ZTT - ZANG 2T / 9031-71212-0]
[096:26] Urban Tribe - Covert Action [Planet E - PE 65271-1]
[101:41] Biosphere - Tranquilizer [Apollo - AMB LP 3921]
[108:33] ?
[114:36] The Shamen - Hyperreal (Selector) [One Little Indian - 48TP12L]
[118:??] Rockers Hi Fi - Sexy Selector [Lion Head - LHDIGLP 016]
[125:00] Reload - Le Soleil Et La Mer [Infonet - inf 4 lp]
[131:30] ?
[135:??] Psyche - How The West Was Won [Applied Rhythmic Technology - ART 3]
[137:40] Aphex Twin - Xtal [Apollo - AMB LP 3922]
[142:??] Underground Resistance - 303 Sunset [Underground Resistance - UR005]
[145:??] ?
[151:??] Holger Hiller - Count (Demixed By Kitschfinger) [Mute - STUMM 102]
[154:??] ?
[157:16] ?
[160:??] Born Under A Rhyming Planet - Analogue Heaven (On Beat Off Beat Style)[Plus 8 - 030]
[166:??] Model 500 - The Passage [Apollo - IIIB]
[171:??] Shade Of Rhythm - Exorcist [ZTT - ZANG 13T]
[176:??] Orbital - Omen (The Tower) [FFRR - FXR 145]
[180:??] The Step - Yeah You (Robert's Mix) [Warp - CDD 68]
[184:??] ?
[188:16] Reload - Ehn [Infonet - inf 4 lp]
[197:02] ?
[201:??] Brian Eno - Fractal Zoom [All Saints - WASTDL 049]
[206:50] Earth Leakage Trip - No Idea [Moving Shadow - SHADOW 1]
[212:39] BFC - Please Stand By [Retroactive - CAD 004.1]
[215:??] Unique 3 - Weight For The Bass (3 Ton Mix) [Ozone - RZON 003]
[217:52] Born Under A Rhyming Planet - Analogue Heaven (Dreaming Of 82) [Plus 8 - 030]
...
[224:??] Unique 3 - Digicality [10 - DIXG 98]
[227:??] Unique 3 - Phase 3 [10 - DIXG 98]
[230:??] Unique 3 - Pattern 12 [10 - DIXG 98]
[232:??] 808 State - Nephatiti [ZTT - 6D / 9031-73913-1]
[235:07] Smith & Mighty - Killa [Three Stripe Records - SNMX5]
[239:??] DHS - Journey [Hangman - HGN 102]
[241:??] ?
...
[249:??] Unique 3 - Theme III [10 - DIXG 98]
[252:??] Ricky Smith - Phone System [Chicago Bad Boys - CBB-6850]
[254:??] ?
[256:??] Recoil - Faith Healer (Disbeliever Mix) [Mute - ISTUMM 94]
[259:??] ?
...
[268:??] Ross 154 - Remembrance [Eevo Lute - EEVO 006]
[273:??] ?
...
[282:??] John & Julie - Circles (Round & Round) (Vicious Mix) [XL - XV 1505]
[285:??] D-Shake - Techno Trance (Paradise Is Now) [Go Bang! - BANG 003]
[292:??] Frequency - Hey, Hey, Hey (Panic Mix) [Lower East Side - LES 008]
[295:??] Coil - The Snow [Torso - TORSO 12180]
[301:??] Pod - Northern Lights [Buzz - BZZXL 106092]
[306:??] ?
...
[313:??] Basic Channel - Quadrant Dub II [Basic Channel - BC-06]
[329:??] ?
...
[335:??] BFC - Evolution [Fragile - FRG 2]
[336:??] Aircut - Visual Attack [Beatfarm - BFR 12CD]
[338:??] Glass Domain - Hiccups [Clone - C#33A-B]
[340:??] Woody Mcbride - Pure Ideas [Communique - CMQD 063]
[344:??] Underground Resistance - Jupiter Jazz [Underground Resistance - UR020]
[348:??] Aphex Twin - Hedphelym [Apollo - AMB LP 3922]
[349:??] The Future Sound Of London - Calcium [Jumpin' & Pumpin' - CDTOT 2X]
[351:??] ?
[355:??] The Future Sound Of London - Papua New Guinea (Dumb Child Of Q Mix) [Jumpin' & Pumpin' - CDTOT 7]
[356:??] Smart Systems - Zip Code (Street Ball Mix) [Passion - CDTOT 57]
[357:??] Meat Beat Manifesto - Radio Babylon (Space Children Intro Mix) [PIAS - BIAS 192DA1]
[362:??] Meat Beat Manifesto - Radio Babylon (Version Galore) [PIAS - BIAS 192DA1]
[365:22] Friends Of Matthew - Out There (Raw Mix) [Pulse-8 - 12 LOSE 8]
[368:04] 100 Hz - Catching Spyders Remix (In This Place) [Optimism - OPT 12009R]
[372:??] Unique 3 - Rhythm Takes Control [Chill - LP 001]
[375:??] Sweet Exorcist - Testfour [Warp - CDD 218]
[380:??] Nightmares On Wax - Coming Down [Warp - CDD 4]
[385:??] ?
...
[393:??] Sweet Exorcist - Clonk (Freebass) [Warp - CDD 218]
[398:??] Nightmares On Wax - A Case Of Funk [Warp - CDD 5]
[401:??] Cabaret Voltaire - Delmas 19 [Intone - AW 8405309]
[402:59] As One - Shambala [New Electronica - elec :: 5 lp]
[404:??] ?
[409:??] DHS - # 9 Bad Acid [NRK Sound Division - BITBCD 05D]
[412:13] Epoch 90 - V.L.S.I. Heaven (Zone Mix) [Oh'Zone Records - Zone 003]
...
[418:??] Human Resource - Dominator (Frank De Wulf Extended Mix) [Armada Digital - ARDI 3705]
[421:37] Man Machine Featuring Zen - Denkimi-Shakuhachi [Outer Rhythm - MMAN2T]
...
[429:59] Second Phase - Mentasm [R & S Records - RS 9109]
...
[435:16] Genaside II - Narra Mine (Original Mix) [Hardcore Urban Music - URBAN T1]
[442:12] DHS - House Of God (Unholy Version) [High Fashion Music - HFM 1198]
[444:47] Coil - Further Back And Faster [Torso - 33181]
...
[453:??] Eon - Spice (J Saul Kane Version)
[456:??] LFO - We Are Back (Remix) [Warp - WAP 14CDD]
[460:??] ?
...
[479:??] Holger Hiller - Egg (Demixed By Kitschfinger) [Mute]
[484:??] GTO - Trip Thru' Gravity (Vinyl Version) [Dataflow - DFLOW 012]
[488:??] ?
...
[503:??] Indo Tribe - I've Become What You Were [Jumpin' & Pumpin' - CDBTOT 2]
[506:??] ?
...
[512:??] BFC - Galaxy [NRK Sound Division - BITBCD 05D]
[513:38] Human Resource - Dominator (Beltram Mix) [R&S / Outer Rhythm - RSUK 4R]
[516:??] Florence - A Touch Of Heaven [NRK Sound Division - BITBCD 05D]
[524:??] Stasis - Questions For Vanmannan [B12 - B 12125]
[527:??] Wild Planet - Hardware Software [Warp - CDD11]
[530:??] ?
[533:??] Art Of Noise - Instruments Of Darkness (All Of Us Are One People) (The Prodigy Mix) [Rhino]
[536:??] ?
...
[551:??] Galaxy 2 Galaxy - Journey Of The Dragons [Balance - BAL 013D]
[555:??] Lam - Meltdown [Clone - C#33C-D]
[556:??] ?
[559:06] Ecstasy Club - Jesus Loves The Acid [Swordfish Records - drop1]
...
[568:??] Minimal Man - Outside The Window (Ian Remix) [Guerilla - GRR 054]
[573:??] Indo Tribe - Owl (I Can See You Mx) [Jumpin' & Pumpin' - CDTOT 7]
[575:??] ?
...
[581:??] Galaxy 2 Galaxy - Amazon [Submerge - SUBCD-3029-2]
[585:??] ?
[588:??] Tronikhouse - Uptempto [KMS - CLASSICSCD 01]
[592:??] The Hypnotist - Pioneers Of The Warped Groove [Rising High - RSNCD 004]
[593:??] Galaxy 2 Galaxy - Deep Space 9 [Submerge - SUBCD-3010]
[598:00] Link - Abraxas [Symbiotic - SYM 001]
[604:35] Model 500 - I See The Light [Metroplex - M-021]
[610:??] Eon - Final Warning (Raucous Dub Mix)
[613:44] AFX - Alien Fanny Farts [Rabbit City Records - CUT 002]
[617:30] Indo Tribe - Shrink [Passion - CDTOT 57]
[619:45] Choice - Acid Eiffel [Fragile - FRG-6]
[632:12] ?
[637:??] GTO - Hasty Hare & The UFO's (Vinyl Version) [Dataflow - DFLOW 003]
[641:??] ?
[643:??] The Mover - Illuminated [Planet Phuture - PP 003/D]
[646:??] ?
[649:??] Kenny Larkin - Myopsis (Dark Comedy Remix) [Rush Hour - RH 104CD]
[652:34] ?
[654:08] Amorphous Androgynous - Auto Pimp [Quigley - LPEBV1]
[656:??] Talla 2XLC - Come With Me [Hypnotic - CLP 2718] ?????
[656:??] ?
[658:??] Mystic Institute - Qa:752:LP (Reload Remix) [Warp - CDD 29]
[661:??] Drexciya - Positron Island (Extended Album Version)
[662:??] ?
...
[667:30] 3 Phase Feat. Dr. Motte - Der Klang Der Familie (F.U.S.E. Mix) [NovaMute - 12 NOMU5]
[670:??] Basic Channel - Axis [Basic Channel - BC-02]
[674:??] ?
...
[683:??] Rufige Cru - Krisp Biscuit [Reinforced - RIVET DA 026]
[688:??] Renegade Soundwave - On TV [Mute - ISTUMM 63]
[689:??] Aphex Twin - Digeridoo
[696:??] ?
...
[702:??] The Mover - Final Sickness [Planet Phuture - PP.002/D]
[703:??] ?
...
[709:??] Atom™- Metabol/Infrared [Audio Archiv - AAA 014]
[711:??] Holger Hiller - Wrong (Demixed By AJ) [Mute]
[714:??] Renegade Soundwave - Black Eye Boy [Mute - ISTUMM 152]
[718:??] Baby Ford - 20, Park Drive [Baby Ford - BFORD 9]


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 14, 2019)

Indeliblelink said:


> Still listening to this but it's a fantastic set of rave era techno so far -
> 12 hour Autechre mix - Sun 13 Oct 2019
> Autechre on Mixlr
> 
> ...


Any downloads available for that?


----------



## Indeliblelink (Oct 14, 2019)

Orang Utan said:


> Any downloads available for that?


I had a look around the internet and couldn't find one yet


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 14, 2019)

Indeliblelink said:


> I had a look around the internet and couldn't find one yet


found one!
2019-10-13 autechre 12hour mixler.mp3


----------



## Indeliblelink (Oct 14, 2019)

Orang Utan said:


> found one!
> 2019-10-13 autechre 12hour mixler.mp3


nice one.
It really is a superb mix.


----------



## nogojones (Oct 18, 2019)




----------



## danski (Oct 22, 2019)

Indeliblelink said:


> Still listening to this but it's a fantastic set of rave era techno so far -
> 12 hour Autechre mix - Sun 13 Oct 2019
> Autechre on Mixlr
> 
> ...


Just made it through!
Took about 6 sessions though. 
Amazing. 
If I had 12 hours to live and could do anything, I’d choose to listen to that on a good sound system with enough decent drugs to sustain me for the duration


----------



## nogojones (Oct 24, 2019)




----------



## Fozzie Bear (Oct 28, 2019)

Immense reworking / version excursion of Keith LeBlanc’s Major Malfunction album:



An On The Wire special.


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Oct 28, 2019)

RA.698 Shapednoise

Really enjoying this mix by Shapednoise on Resident Advisor. It's basically noisy techno but it has a different feel to a lot of the industrial techno out there, his noise background comes through in places but not enough to overpower it.


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 28, 2019)

Nina Kraviz and Helena Hauff like to bang it out when they do B2B sets. This is a corker, makes me yearn for the good old days of peak 90s techno:


----------



## moody (Nov 12, 2019)

Orang Utan said:


> Nina Kraviz and Helena Hauff like to bang it out when they do B2B sets. This is a corker, makes me yearn for the good old days of peak 90s techno:





I like watching kraviz in action on her BR vids on YT. she really can mix and is very energetic to sayt the least.

I watched one vid where one of the 1210s had to be swapped over half way through the set, that along with a nuts/full on crowd and a boiling hot venue...it would make most djs loose concentration to say the least but nina doesn't even miss a beat.


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 12, 2019)

Loving this:


----------



## moody (Nov 17, 2019)

Greg from Glasto 2019!

F-know's what a "rabbit hole" is though?


----------



## nogojones (Nov 24, 2019)

This thread is lacking makina


----------



## MBV (Nov 24, 2019)

braindancer said:


> Traumprinz - Live at Planet Uterus:
> 
> 
> 
> Never heard of any of these people before - but all these are crackers....



Don't suppose you saved this? Traumprinz - Live at Planet Uterus


----------



## nogojones (Nov 25, 2019)

Enjoying this new garage mix


----------



## Numbers (Nov 26, 2019)

nogojones said:


> Enjoying this new garage mix



Really enjoyed that, wish it was longer.


----------



## Crispy (Dec 2, 2019)

Almost the platonic ideal of an acid techno mix


----------



## sonicrampage (Dec 3, 2019)

Crispy said:


> Almost the platonic ideal of an acid techno mix



thanks a lot! I just dropped the second mix in the series, which is an acid trance mix - hopefully you enjoy it as much 



Tracklisting:

01. Man with No Name - Sugar Rush (Refined Mix) (Perfecto Fluoro)
02. BBE - Flash (UK Mix) (Triangle)
03. Pablo Gargano - Mountain Bike (Eve Records)
04. Union Jack - Yeti (Platipus)
05. Formic Acid - Dreams of Fantasy (Acid Dreams) (ZYX)
06. Transa - Prophase (Hook)
07. Hal Stucker - Lansing (Telica)
08. Special Force - The Hype (Gang Go)
09. DJ Scot Project - O (Arome Remix) (Overdose)
10. DJ Randy - Overmodulate (Prolekult)
11. R-Damski - Acoustic Nature (Overdrive)
12. Cores - Matabu Part One (Noom)
13. Ironik - Slave (TeC)
14. Legacy - All Out of Bubble Gum (Reef)
15. X-Ite - Cyberworld (Spaceflower)
16. Karim - Wet n' Wild (Do Not Bend)
17. DJ Misjah & DJ Tim - Access (KY Jellybabies Remix) (Tripoli Trax)
18. Jon Doe - Future (Honey Pot Hard)
19. Blu Peter - The Pictures In Your Mind (Arabesque Mix) (React)
20. Lab 4 - Close Encounter (Choci & Mark Sinclair Remix) (Choci's Chewns)
21. Chris Liberator & D.A.V.E The Drummer – Renegades of Acid Trance (Amnesia)
22. Rob Vanden & Tailbone - Berlin Skyline (Submerged)
23. Nature Party - Stoned Nation (Corrosive)
24. Abet - The Sweetest Song (Remix) (Tunnel)
25. Hard Trance - Last Project (Evolution)
26. DJ Energy - Acid Dawn (Nu Energy)
27. Supreme & UFO - Paradise (Man From Uncle)
28. Tazz & Element - Shape Shifter (Digital Beats)
29. Beyonder - The Wish (Cenobite)
30. Carbon Based - Cyclone (Electronic)


----------



## MBV (Dec 13, 2019)

I don't listen to many mixes but I am going to work my way through these over the Christmas period:
2019's Best Mixes


----------



## nogojones (Dec 14, 2019)

*6Blocc - 2 HOUR Footwork Jungle Classics Mix 2019*


----------



## braindancer (Dec 16, 2019)

dfm said:


> I don't listen to many mixes but I am going to work my way through these over the Christmas period:
> 2019's Best Mixes



Well that's quite a treasure trove.

The first two on the list are both superb....


----------



## ManchesterBeth (Dec 30, 2019)




----------



## nogojones (Jan 6, 2020)

Low Entropy's tribute to Bloody Fist records. The mixings a bit choppy, but then so are the tunes.









						Tribute To Bloody Fist Mix
					

Listen to Tribute To Bloody Fist Mix by Low Entropy on hearthis.at | Hardcore




					hearthis.at


----------



## Fez909 (Jan 7, 2020)

Daytime vibes, lovely




eta: tracklist with timings

(00) Eiger Drums Propaganda - The Sun
(05) Jonquera - Umamami 
(09) ?
(11) Spanner Banner - Missing Person´s Bureau
(17) Zatua - Rubber Elite
(23) Gaspa - Tamani
(25) Design Default - Lyrid
(28) The Rootsman - Tehran Basement
(32) Eddie C - Carbon Date
(37) Akis - Into The Light (Tolouse Low Trax Remix)
(42) Sleep D - Twin Turbo
(45) Roland Bocquet - Yann Beguin-Mass Media
(48) Logic1000 - Na 
(51) Julie Coker - Sogio


----------



## danski (Jan 7, 2020)

Fez909 said:


> Daytime vibes, lovely
> 
> 
> 
> ...



<3 joe. 
You ever hear this one? One of my faves (think I did post it before)








						Truancy Volume 193: Joe
					

Stream Truancy Volume 193: Joe by TRUANTS on desktop and mobile. Play over 265 million tracks for free on SoundCloud.




					m.soundcloud.com


----------



## Fez909 (Jan 7, 2020)

danski said:


> <3 joe.
> You ever hear this one? One of my faves (think I did post it before)
> 
> 
> ...


Nope, but I've got it on now, ta


----------



## ska invita (Jan 7, 2020)

Indeliblelink said:


> Still listening to this but it's a fantastic set of rave era techno so far -
> 12 hour Autechre mix - Sun 13 Oct 2019
> Autechre on Mixlr
> 
> ...


some really interesting tunes in there - especially interested in the 1990/1991s
never heard this 1991 Prodigy before - its great! fun 91 video too - i like the sample/biting of what i think is a tom jones/art of noise video in it (also 2001 space od.)


----------



## nogojones (Jan 16, 2020)




----------



## nogojones (Feb 4, 2020)

Djrum doing his own sort of thing


----------



## nogojones (Feb 6, 2020)

I know Dave Shades sometimes posted here, but I've not seen him for a bit, so feel the urge to post my favourite mix of the moment.


----------



## ska invita (Feb 6, 2020)

nogojones said:


> Djrum doing his own sort of thing



really good mix to work to this one



nogojones said:


> I know Dave Shades sometimes posted here, but I've not seen him for a bit, so feel the urge to post my favourite mix of the moment.




this one not so much


----------



## nogojones (Feb 6, 2020)

ska invita said:


> really good mix to work to this one
> 
> 
> 
> this one not so much


depends on the job


----------



## Mordi (Feb 10, 2020)

The latest RA mix from Monster is very much to the euphoric tastes of my living room (though I suspect less so hereabouts). I was pleased to discover that they got their start at one of the few venues from RA I've actually been too, the long term Rozbrat squat in Poznan.


----------



## Lidiasyn (Feb 10, 2020)

killer b said:


> track ID please - 13 minutes in on side b of the wildbunch tape: chick-hop with a reggae backing?


really digging this song, sooo intense


----------



## Anju (Mar 22, 2020)

Nice modern acid house set.


----------



## Numbers (Mar 31, 2020)

nogojones said:


> Djrum doing his own sort of thing



That’s wonderful.


----------



## dweller (Apr 3, 2020)

A couple of mixes I just put up on youtube. 
The source for the music is a USB stick of mostly Congolese mp3s that belonged to a taxi driver my aunt met while working in Brazzaville. 
I streamed it live with tracks playing on random from foobar. 
You can see the title tracks come up on the screen but the mp3s were not really tagged so a bit hit and miss. 
Nice tunes though  
Hope someone here enjoys.


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 4, 2020)

Oof:


----------



## xes (Apr 11, 2020)

999999999 live. This is an awesome set.


----------



## Anju (Apr 12, 2020)

Lovely selection of reggae music from rocksteady to dub.


----------



## nogojones (Apr 15, 2020)

Stupid fast music.


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 17, 2020)

little-heard minimal dubplates from Crofton:


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 17, 2020)

And this housey/technoey funtimes mix:


----------



## Numbers (Apr 18, 2020)

Orang Utan said:


> little-heard minimal dubplates from Crofton:



Love this OU, right up my street.  Thanks.


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 18, 2020)

Numbers said:


> Love this OU, right up my street.  Thanks.


It’s well good innit - he’s a friend of a friend and really knows his onions. Builds sound systems n that


----------



## killer b (Apr 24, 2020)

This Craven Faults mix is the fucking business









						Bleep Mix #111 - Craven Faults
					

Bleep - We specialise in independent and innovative music regardless of genre or format. Working with labels and artists around the globe, we bring you a hand-picked selection of music for your ears and your feet.




					bleep.com
				




*Tracklist*
Richard Pinhas - Sur Le Theme De Bene Gesserit IV
Edward Artemiev - Stalker: Meditation
Harmonia - Proto Deluxe
Soft Machine - Joy Of A Toy
John Cale & Terry Riley - Church Of Anthrax
Cornelius Cardew & Scratch Orchestra - The Great Learning, Paragraph 7 (excerpt)
Can - Future Days
Tangering Dream - Zeit Part 1 (excerpt)
Nico - Frozen Warnings
This Heat - Repeat (excerpt)
Mother Mallard’s Portable Masterpiece Company - C-A-G-E Part 2 (excerpt)
Laurie Spiegel - The Unquestioned Answer
Charles Ives - The Unanswered Question


----------



## nogojones (Apr 25, 2020)

So this is great. Sitting somewhere between bassline and hardtek


----------



## Orang Utan (May 3, 2020)

This is so much fun:








						FACT mix 755: DJ Bus Replacement Service
					

A lockdown-inspired mix from "the Frank Sidebottom of techno".




					www.factmag.com


----------



## Marty1 (May 3, 2020)

nogojones said:


> So this is great. Sitting somewhere between bassline and hardtek




Ive just flicked thru parts of that mix and from what I’ve sampled it sound superb, put a smile on my face.  Will return to listen in full.  Thx for posting it up


----------



## Mattym (May 3, 2020)

Worth paying for the whole 3 hrs.


----------



## Orang Utan (May 3, 2020)

this is great downtempo wooziness and anything that starts with The The is alright by me:


----------



## nogojones (May 3, 2020)

Orang Utan said:


> This is so much fun:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice to see a bit of donk and hardbass on a fact mix


----------



## Orang Utan (May 3, 2020)

nogojones said:


> Nice to see a bit of donk and hardbass on a fact mix


she plays a lot of it - check out her soundcloud - has a regular show on Rinse FM - there's a brilliant one which is just cover of Vanilla Ice's Ice Ice Baby


----------



## ska invita (May 5, 2020)

Axelrods name has come up a couple of times of late so thought this might be of interest:








						David Axelrod Tribute Show | Cyber Casts
					

Denz - David Axelrod Tribute Show




					shows.acast.com
				



tracklist in the link


----------



## ska invita (May 9, 2020)

ska invita said:


> My favourite roots reggae dub podcast is by the Balaganjah crew from Tel Aviv...always great, and another top set here recorded with  war in the air...
> 
> balaganjah 434 - hold not thy peace
> 
> ...



So gutted to read that Yigal, I think one of hte two guys who put the Balaganjah podcast together has died.
The Balaganjah show was to my mind and heart the best, most spiritual, most enlightened roots show on the airwaves. I didnt know Yigal, but felt a close connection, through his selections. Thats the power of music right there. The archives of their show are gold. If you ever need some real roots upliftment always turn there and let his memory live on.


----------



## Orang Utan (May 12, 2020)

Some sweet house business from Omar S:


----------



## retribution (May 16, 2020)

A few weeks ago I (like many others!) started a mix series to keep us covered during the times. I've been asking mates to record and then nominate another person to do the next one. There's been a good run of mixes since, but this week's edition is particularly well-crafted so I wanted to share with Urban: Social Discoing 005 - Stu Cox







*Tracklisting:*
Lockdown Intro ft. Kennedy Brewer
KRS-One - Outta Here
The Herbaliser - Time 2 Build
Jurassic 5 - Twelve
Chinese Man - To The Beat
DJ Day - A Place To Go
O'Flynn - Sunspear
Guts - Dance, Love & Die
Lorenz Rhode - And I Said (Original Mix)
Lxury - J.A.W.S.
Re-Tide feat. Karin - Deep In My Soul (Original Mix)
Cassius - Cassius 1999
Astrotrax - The Energy (Astrotrax Master Vocal Mix)
Pete Heller - Big Love (The Dronez Mix)
Mutiny UK & Class A feat. D-Empress - New Horizon (Class A Mix)
Lenny Fontana & DJ Shorty - Chocolate Sensation (Original Force Mix)
Dirton - Rbrt
Carl Craig - At Les
FaltyDL -  New Lover
Bob Marley feat. MC Lyte - Jammin' (Olav Basoski Remix)
187 Lockdown - Southside
Zero B - Lock Up
Julie McDermott - Don't Go (Gerd Janson Re-Work)
Leftfield - Not Forgotten (Hard Hands Remix)
Dominica - Gotta Let You Go (Club Mix)
Bô'vel - Check 4 U (Metrodome UK-GEE Refix)
Matt Darey's Mash Up feat. Marcella Woods - Beautiful (Dubaholics Full Vocal Remix)


----------



## butcher (May 20, 2020)




----------



## Anju (May 21, 2020)

Lovely uplifting mix of 80s Soul Funk Disco and  Boogie.


----------



## cozmikbrew (May 28, 2020)

After hearing the Trunk of Punk on 6Music ,being lauded as it was mixed Punk,wow! ahem anyway reminded me of this an its still a corkerhttp://www.bmbx.org/2005/01/funky-punky-reggae-party/comment-page-1/#comment-893881


----------



## cozmikbrew (May 28, 2020)

__





						Funky, Punky, Reggae Party «
					






					www.bmbx.org


----------



## nogojones (May 31, 2020)

This is fun.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 7, 2020)

My mate Jonny has done a whole bunch of mixes in isolation. He tends to play obscurities rather than classics, so they're all worth a listen. He concentrates on a different genre in each mix - cosmic, reggae, post punk, Italo disco, electronic dancehall, Detroit techno etc etc:


----------



## Numbers (Jun 8, 2020)

Orang Utan said:


> My mate Jonny has done a whole bunch of mixes in isolation. He tends to play obscurities rather than classics, so they're all worth a listen. He concentrates on a different genre in each mix - cosmic, reggae, post punk, Italo disco, electronic dancehall, Detroit techno etc etc:



I randomly selected session 013 and it just happens to be the/a Reggae mix, and a rather fine Reggae mix to boot.   

Any you recommend?


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 8, 2020)

Numbers said:


> I randomly selected session 013 and it just happens to be the/a Reggae mix, and a rather fine Reggae mix to boot.
> 
> Any you recommend?


It depends on your tastes really. I like the cosmic, Rimini and synth mixes, but I like the rest too


----------



## Anju (Jun 9, 2020)

Funky tunes from all over Africa with a little Afro Latin stuff thrown in.


----------



## Anju (Jun 9, 2020)

A bit more mostly African funky music.


----------



## killer b (Jun 11, 2020)

A quality mix here of early 70s Italian prog & psych-folk, put together by Emma Tricca 









						Acid Memories w/ Emma Tricca  10th June 2020
					

Playing Psychedelic Folk, Psychedelic Rock. Rose-tinted hallucinogenic sounds from Astral Vibes' Acid Memories. Illicit dealings in psychedelia of all persuasions. Sit back and enjoy…




					www.nts.live
				




PREMIATA FORNERIA MARCONI - Imoressioni Di Settembre
LE ORME - Era Inverno
NUOVA IDEA - Un Altro Giorno
BIGLITTO PER L'INFERNO - Il Nevare
IL BALLETTO DI BRONZO - La Tua Casa Comoda
BANCO DEL MUTUO SOCCORSO - Il Ragno
IL SUONO DEL SILENZIO - Il Rovescio Della Medaglia
SPERANZA - Dolce Acqua (Speranza)
ALPHATAURUS - La Mente Vola
CAMPO DI MARTE - Quinto Tempo
LE ORME - Senti L'Estate Che Torna
BIGLITTO PER L'INFERNO - Confessioni


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 19, 2020)

This Dekmantel mix by Sherelle is a belter:


----------



## extra dry (Jun 25, 2020)

sonicrampage said:


> thanks a lot! I just dropped the second mix in the series, which is an acid trance mix - hopefully you enjoy it as much
> 
> 
> 
> ...



how can i, may I share this? its awesome


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 26, 2020)

Some muscular psychedelic house from Marcellus Pittmann - deep and oof


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 26, 2020)

Saaaam would have loved this:

*Tracklist:*

Coheed & Cambria – ‘Keeping the Blade’
Natalie Imbruglia – ‘Torn (Que & Rkay Bootleg)’
Opposition – ‘Bêta’
The Prodigy – ‘No Good (Nobody Remix)’
Slipknot – ‘Duality (Lemane Edit)’
Scooter – ‘The Logical Song (Digital Korrupterz Hardstyle Edit)’
Slipknot – ‘Duality (Stolen Velour’s Donk Edit)’
Chameleon – ‘Links (1995 Original 12” Mix)’
S3RL – ‘MTC (acapella)’
Sire – ‘Trip Machine (Jungle Mix)’
Q. Uomo – ‘Damn Cold Night’
I Hate Models – ‘Virtual Punishment’
Swan Meat – ‘Brave (Nunu Remix)’
My Chemical Romance – ‘How I Disappear (acapella)’
xxxxxxxxxxxxx – ‘xxxx (Mekuso Remix)’
Siqlo – ‘Parsley’
Teknambul – ‘Sh0ckw4ve’
Swan Meat – ‘Swan’s Lament’
t+pazolite – ‘256 Seconds World Tour’ 
Supire – ‘Twilight (21LU)’
Mekuso & y=0t – ‘Nothing on Four Days’
Morten_HD – Azure Dragon
djshshunj – ‘Together Again (nightcore edit)’
Melly – ‘Invaderz’
Littleguy – ‘Montre Folle’
Atari Teenage Riot – ‘Speed’
Swan Meat – ‘Tearz Circus’
Team Grimoire & Sennzai – ‘Chaos Magnvm’


----------



## danski (Jul 4, 2020)

Surgeon gone done some isolation mixes


----------



## Fez909 (Jul 15, 2020)




----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 19, 2020)

Francois Kevorkian has been busy in lockdown - recording a series of isolation mixes, each of a broad theme/genre. Listening to the Mellow Madness mix now and it's excellent.


----------



## danski (Jul 19, 2020)

Orang Utan said:


> Francois Kevorkian has been busy in lockdown - recording a series of isolation mixes, each of a broad theme/genre. Listening to the Mellow Madness mix now and it's excellent.



Wha? I thought he died. Who am I thinking of? Must have been about five years ago. Same sort of age.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 19, 2020)

danski said:


> Wha? I thought he died. Who am I thinking of? Must have been about five years ago. Same sort of age.


David Mancuso? Loft Party fella


----------



## danski (Jul 19, 2020)

Orang Utan said:


> David Mancuso? Loft Party fella


Yeah, reckon that'd be it. Both people I've not seen but am aware of.


----------



## nogojones (Jul 21, 2020)

From a young lad who died a couple of months back - part of teh Oddtek Sound crew. The big party in Bath at the weekend was part memorial for him. Looked like he had a good send-off . RIP Natty


----------



## Anju (Aug 5, 2020)

A couple of lovely mixes for a chilled sunny day.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Aug 5, 2020)

.


----------



## Fez909 (Aug 6, 2020)

Nice broken beat mix

01. IG Culture – The All New Ummm Everglades Runningz
02. Kaidi Tatham – The Extrovert City
03. Alex Attias Productions – Downtown
04. dkd – Future Rage
05. Nu Era – Galaxian
06. Seiji- 3dom
07. 4hero – Something in the Way (feat. Kaidi Tatham, Bémbé Ségué)
08. Cousin Cockroach – This Ain’t Tom N’ Jerry
09. 2000 Blacks Sonar’s Ghost – Who Loves You
10. Seiji – Loose Lips
11. Afronaught – Work


----------



## danski (Aug 6, 2020)

That Afronaught track is a killer


----------



## Numbers (Aug 6, 2020)

Anju said:


> A couple of lovely mixes for a chilled sunny day.



I’ve only so far listened to the second one so far - absolutely exceptional IMO.  Jazz and Dub yes please.  Cheers


----------



## danski (Aug 6, 2020)

Numbers said:


> I’ve only so far listened to the second one so far - absolutely exceptional IMO.  Jazz and Dub yes please.  Cheers


Jazz _and_ dub you say? Reckon you’ll like this (if you’ve not already heard it!)
New to me this week


----------



## Numbers (Aug 6, 2020)

danski said:


> Jazz _and_ dub you say? Reckon you’ll like this (if you’ve not already heard it!)
> New to me this week



Brother ska invita sent me a promo copy of this in 2014 so very familiar with this work


----------



## danski (Aug 6, 2020)

Didn’t send me one


----------



## Numbers (Aug 6, 2020)

N00b.


----------



## Numbers (Aug 6, 2020)

danski said:


> Didn’t send me one


He did ask if I could give some honest feeback if I wanted to, no pressure.

Well ska invita I wanted to listen to it eleventymillionninetytreethousand4hundredandseventy times first, to be sure (to be sure) about my feedback.

Love it mate, did then and do now (even more so actually).


----------



## Numbers (Aug 6, 2020)

Fez909 said:


> Nice broken beat mix
> 
> 01. IG Culture – The All New Ummm Everglades Runningz
> 02. Kaidi Tatham – The Extrovert City
> ...



This is a bit lovely isn't it, proper bit of a sexy snap to it.  Can see me and herself cutting shapes to it like a cpl of MoFo's when played proper loud (sadly listening via headphones first spin cos she's still working).


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 13, 2020)

Real Techno, being ran by people with great contacts, have got Dave Angel to do a mix, which I am enjoying very much.
Here's the write up: 
Dave Angel “The Rabbit Hole”

Dave delves deep into his collection to give us a musical journey of quality new and old including a few exclusives from the man himself!

A part of the very fabric of the UK techno scene, Dave Angel’s status as an erudite for electronic culture is anything but hyperbole or smothered in exhausting superlatives, but cemented in facts and encased in the endless memories of those who have lived, loved and danced, to the astonishing output of music he has created over the years.
As has long been attested by the scenes biggest names and continually backed up by his constant slew of robust dancefloor gems, Dave Angel remains one of the electronic community’s true characters, whose industrious approach to his craft gives off an aura of positivity like no other, a kind of warmth that you cannot fail to feel through his exceptionally, uplifting music.
http://facebook.com/daveangelmusic


----------



## moody (Aug 15, 2020)

Orang Utan said:


> Real Techno, being ran by people with great contacts, have got Dave Angel to do a mix, which I am enjoying very much.
> Here's the write up:
> Dave Angel “The Rabbit Hole”
> 
> ...




that's really very good.


----------



## Anju (Aug 30, 2020)

I was having a stressful day yesterday but then I found this. A lovely selection of recent tunes from around the world.


----------



## sonicrampage (Aug 31, 2020)

I've done a Chris Liberator tribute mix, plus an interview with the man himself




Tracklisting:

01. High School Dropouts - Acid Over (Liberator DJ's Remix) (Boscaland)
02. CFC-12 - Rest In Hell (Chris Liberator & D.A.V.E. The Drummer Remix) (Noom)
03. Dot Dash - Bass Equator (Cluster)
04. Dynamo City - Shape Shift (Stay Up Forever)
05. Chris Liberator - Test 3 (Smitten)
06. Punk Floyd - Can't Breathe (Smitten)
07. Chris Liberator & D.A.V.E. The Drummer - Happy Birthday (Noom)
08. Chris Liberator - Black Star Rising (Prolekult)
09. Watchman - Cut The Midrange (Chris Liberator Remix) (Prolekult)
10. OS2 & Underground Cyber Movement - Vibrate (Chris Liberator Remix) (Boscaland)
11. Big In Germany - Green For Go (Stay Up Forever)
12. Chris Liberator - Soul Mantra (Prolekult)
13. Ramos & UFO - Dreamesque (Chris Liberator's Oy Oy Mix) (Balloonheads)
14. Liberator DJ's - Radio On One (Stay Up Forever Remix)
15. Chris Liberator - Test 4 (Smitten)
16. Cyborg X - This Is The House (Cluster)
17. Lab 4 - Reformation (Chris Liberator Remix) (Elementary)
18. Dynamo City - Dynamo City (Stay Up Forever)
19. Chris Liberator - Cat's Eye (Prolekult)
20. Dynamo City - Poison In The Machine (Routemaster)
21. Lochi - Element (Routemaster)
22. Punk Floyd - Top Banana (Smitten)
23. Carbine - Psycho Thrill (Stay Up Forever)
24. Carbine - Stapled to Bits (Star Up Forever)
25. Lochi - Vote Techno Party (Routemaster)
26. Star Power - Nothing Can Save Us London(Stay Up Forever)
27. D.O.M. - Acid War (Liberator's 303 Attack Mix) (Stay Up Forever Remix)

this is the interview, it's mostly about the London free party scene in the 90's and the development of the acid techno sound:






						Pearsall presents Squat Rocking 10: Chris Liberator in the 90's | Sonicrampage
					

A tribute to legendary London acid techno dj/producer Chris Liberator, pulling together 27 of his tracks, remixes and collaborations from the 1990's. It's 'aving it!



					sonicrampage.org


----------



## Mordi (Sep 5, 2020)

Thanks sonicrampage I've really enjoyed those mixes over the years, especially number 8.


----------



## moody (Sep 5, 2020)

this guy!

he smashes out perfect mix after perfect mix of funk, disco etc using just 7" records, proper skillz



*man, from 36.30 odd, he cuts up two copies of the original bucketheads; these sounds... on point, it's just crazy skillz, then he jumps straight into an esg tune. madness!


----------



## sonicrampage (Sep 6, 2020)

Mordi said:


> Thanks sonicrampage I've really enjoyed those mixes over the years, especially number 8.



thank you!


----------



## sonicrampage (Sep 6, 2020)

I've done a new one for anyone who likes old skool hardcore - I've gone through all of the 1993 mixes issues by the legendary Yaman studio mix tape series and pulled together a tracklisting that pulls at least one track from each dj and each mix. When you consider that these tapes were done by LTJ Bukem, DJ Hype, Peshay, Jumpin Jack Frost, and Randall, you know you're dealing with a serious selection ...




Tracklisting:

01. DJ Trace - Definition Of Living (Unreleased Amen Dubplate Remake) (Dubplate)
02. Nasty Habits - Here Comes The Drumz (Remix) (Reinforced)
03. Tronikhouse - Straight Outta Hell (Simon 'Bassline' Smith Remix) (Absolute 2)
04. Cool Hand Flex - Complete Control (In Touch)
05. Gappa G & Hypa Hype - Information Centre (DJ Ron Remix) (Ruff Kut)
06. Sound of the Future - Fearless Wonder (Formation)
07. Hardware - X Amount of Shots (Bizzy B Remix) (Face)
08. DJ Hype - Hardswing (Hardsoft Mix) (Suburban Base)
09. 4 Hero - In The Shadow Part III (Stalker Mix) (Reinforced)
10. 2 Bad Mice - Pitch Black (Boom Boom Version) (Moving Shadow)
11. Future Sound of Hardcore - Desire (Dee Jay Recordings)
12. Roni Size & DJ Die - Music Box (Full Cycle)
13. Skanna - This Way (Sublogic)
14. DJ Buz - Slave (No U-Turn)
15. Inta-Warriors - Aqua-Pura (Dee Jay Recordings)
16. Doc Scott - NHS (Reinforced Shout) (Reinforced)
17. DJ Windmill - Divine Inspiration (Legend)
18. Ment 4 Bass - Strings Free (Liquid Wax)
19. Simon 'Bassline' Smith - Palomino (Absolute 2)
20. Scott & Keith - Deranged Part II (Reinforced)
21. Tango & Ratty - Tales from the Darkside (Micky Finn & Bay B Kane Remix) (Tango & Ratty)
22. Peshay - Catch It (After Dark)
23. Bizzy B - Twisted Mentazm (Brain Progression)
24. Bizzy B - Dark III (White House)
25. Origin Unknown - Valley of the Shadows (Ram)
26. Peshay - Gangster (Reinforced)
27. The Invisible Man - The Beginning (Timeless)
28. DJ Pulse - Stay Calm (Creative Wax)
29. 4 Horsemen of the Apocalypse - Drowning in Her (Tone Def)
30. DJ Crystl - Crystlize (Dee Jay Recordings)


----------



## nogojones (Sep 7, 2020)

Latest Fact mix from Kilbourne goes pretty hard


----------



## nogojones (Sep 7, 2020)

And we never get many MC's on these mixes, or makina. So just for fairness...


----------



## ska invita (Sep 9, 2020)

sonicrampage said:


> I've done a new one for anyone who likes old skool hardcore - I've gone through all of the 1993 mixes issues by the legendary Yaman studio mix tape series and pulled together a tracklisting that pulls at least one track from each dj and each mix. When you consider that these tapes were done by LTJ Bukem, DJ Hype, Peshay, Jumpin Jack Frost, and Randall, you know you're dealing with a serious selection ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



proper selection there, love it, a couple of new ones to me like that Tronik House remix. thanx


----------



## ManchesterBeth (Sep 9, 2020)

nogojones said:


> And we never get many MC's on these mixes, or makina. So just for fairness...




makina is awful lol.


----------



## nogojones (Sep 9, 2020)

dialectician said:


> makina is awful lol.


I do have a soft spot for it though


----------



## sonicrampage (Sep 15, 2020)

ska invita said:


> proper selection there, love it, a couple of new ones to me like that Tronik House remix. thanx



thanks man!


----------



## moody (Sep 20, 2020)

acid masterclass


----------



## braindancer (Sep 27, 2020)

Pure joy - many flavors of acid - from the melanchololic to the banger...  FUCK YEAH


----------



## Fez909 (Sep 30, 2020)

150 hours of Francois K mixes, all from 2020


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 4, 2020)

It's a liveset but as it's a couple of years old, I can't put it on the new techno thread, so it's going here.
Ace live set by Aleksi Perala here:


----------



## killer b (Oct 4, 2020)

I think anything past 2005 still counts as new to us tbf


----------



## rutabowa (Oct 4, 2020)

I am putting my mix here because i am promoting it. I'm on the last hour of this 2 hour show. It turned out pretty well considering it is al over the place for genre, it goes from experimental hiphop through dancehall and dark industrial glitchy dub, to old school jungle, techno and hardcore



Model Home - Loud Pause (Disciples)
Little Kenny & Kelly - Halla Yea (Shocking Vibes)
Silver Waves - V (Howling Owl Records)
Gaunt - SP12 (Mistry)
Spiritflesh - Mortuary (No Corner)
Bonehead - Busy Body (Arc)
Mask - Freedom (Dope Dragon)
Nasty Jungle - Call My Name (Flex Records)
DJ Mongoose - Red Rum (Rogue Recordings)
DJ Controlled Weirdness - Chrysler (Praxis)
DJ Rush - The Family (Djax Up Beats)
Undercover Elephant - Realm Of The Cougar (Bogwoppa Records)


----------



## Mattym (Oct 4, 2020)

Orang Utan said:


> It's a liveset but as it's a couple of years old, I can't put it on the new techno thread, so it's going here.
> Ace live set by Aleksi Perala here:




Will give that a go. Love his Spectrum albums from lockdown on Bandcamp. Think he released 6 volumes on the same day.


----------



## sonicrampage (Oct 7, 2020)

I turned 40 a few days ago so to mark this personal milestone I've released this monstrous four hour long techno mix, which is by far the largest and most complex mix project I've ever done.



To accompany it I've written a long and weird but hopefully also pretty engaging blog post that is part photo diary, part travelogue, part Berlin love letter, and part nerdy musical discussion: 






						Pearsall presents Fake Berghain in My Spare Room [An Epic 4 Hour Techno Journey] | Sonicrampage
					

Pearsall takes you on an epic four hour, 75 track techno journey as he creates his imaginary Berghain set, fit for the ultimate techno temple.



					sonicrampage.org
				




Tracklisting:
01. Levon Vincent - Seahorse (Novel Sound)
02. Mella Dee - Exactly Mate (Warehouse Music)
03. Reflective Souls - DOOM_2020 (Hard Beach Entertainment)
04. Antonio - Danger (Unto)
05. Dreams - Stop (Subsubtropics)
06. Alien Rain - XOX 31 (Alien Rain)
07. Boston 168 - Cybernetics (Odd/Even)
08. Boddika - Broken Wave (Countercharge)
09. Martyn - Is This Insanity? ft. Spaceape (Ben Klock Mix) (3024)
10. Hezziane - Lurgan Spade (Acid Plate)
11. Head High - It's A Power Thing (Power Cut) (Power House)
12. Trevino - Eclipse (Klockworks)
13. Recycled - Energy (Recycled)
14. John Heckle - Changes (Super Rhythm Trax)
15. Moderat - Reminder (Special Request Rework) (Monkeytown)
16. Jensen Interceptor & Assembler Code - Otherside (Mechatronica)
17. Client_03 - Suspect Dispenser (Astrophonica)
18. Solid Blake - Tissue (Seilscheibenpfeiler)
19. DJ Richard - Casca's Theme (Flexxseal)
20. Eel - Straight Edge (M.U.S.A.)
21. Locked Club - Russian Banya (Private Persons)
22. Maelstrom - Spasm (C-Know-Evil)
23. L.F.T. - Chemical Confidence (Mechatronica)
24. Rogue Filter - Bot Wars (Rogue Filter)
25. Galaxian - Golden Armageddon (Natural Sciences)
26. Nite Fleit - Hot Bot (Looking for Trouble)
27. Fjaak - Drugs (Seilscheibenpfeiler)
28. Adam X - Search & Retrieval (Sonic Groove)
29. Paula Temple - Dimension Jumping (Noise Manifesto)
30. Kastil - Arcanism (Falling Ethics)
31. Ben Sims - Gamma Ray Subway (Deeply Rooted)
32. Fadi Mohem - Take Your Time (Klockworks)
33. Rob Stow - Bad Acid (Don't)
34. 999999999 - Rave 4 Love (NineTimesNine)
35. Mella Dee - Heavy Coupla Weeks (Shall Not Fade)
36. Paul Birken - From Beyond Isle Royale (TSR)
37. Rebekah - Conquest (Sonic Groove)
38. Hector Oaks - Cybertunnel (Oaks)
39. Works Unit - Untitled (UFO Inc)
40. New Frames - Totes Neon (R-Label Group)
41. Nur Jaber - War Pigs (OSF)
42. Remco Beekwilder - Skeemask (Emerald)
43. Klangkuenstler - Balthazar (Outworld)
44. Rosa Anschutz - Rigid (Kobosil 44 Rush Mix) (R-Label Group)
45. Ellen Allien - La Musica Es Dios (UFO Inc)
46. Janein - 1129514 (Seelen)
47. Matasism - Bushido (Matasism)
48. Inhalt Der Nacht - Vollmond im Kiez (Emerald)
49. Dax J - Zephyr (Monnom Black)
50. In Verruf - Blutsturz (R-Label Group)
51. Danilo Corvaia - Kong (Scuderia)
52. Randomer - Fear (Headstrong)
53. Airod - Universe of 90's Techno Parties (Molekul)
54. Hadone - How to Fake Success (Taapion)
55. Anetha - Virtual Ritual (Blocaus Series)
56. Sortlegeme - Ditchdigger (srt)
57. Sugar - Vapouring Sun (Mama Told Ya)
58. DJ IBON - No Love (Bunkerbauer)
59. Repro - Gust of Residue (Ectotherm)
60. Rune Bagge - I Am The Solution (Kulor)
61. Lund & Ronde - Sus Og Dus (Bunkerbauer)
62. Funeral Future - Heute Nicht (Kulor)
63. Funeral Future - Blue Euphoria (Euromantic)
64. Schacke - Klub Theme (Kisloty)
65. Schacke - Trained to the Floor (Kaos)
66. DJ Rush - Sex Me All Nite Long (Charlie Hall Fixed Mix) (Pro-Jex)
67. DJ Deeon - Lemme See Ya Work (Pro-Jex)
68. John Thomas - Body's Dance (Sino)
69. Johan Bacto - Problem Groove (Zync Grooves)
70. Boriqua Tribez - Puta (Primate)
71. Andrew Richley & Ryan Rivera - Rumba de Barcelona (Primate)
72. Technasia - Tropicalia 1 (Technasia)
73. Joris Voorn - Incident (Sino)
74. Killa Productions - Good Life (Mr. B Special Edit) (K.B. Records Inc.)
75. Basement Jaxx - Urban Haze (Atlantic Jaxx)


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Oct 11, 2020)

This is brill.


----------



## nogojones (Oct 13, 2020)

This is pretty good. HIp hop, house, techno, breaks, electro and a bit of footwork. Works really well...


----------



## Numbers (Oct 23, 2020)

Fez909 said:


> 150 hours of Francois K mixes, all from 2020



Have started dipping in to this - my goodness, some great mixes.  Thanks


----------



## Mordi (Nov 5, 2020)

The latest mix from Ben Ufo with Code Walk on RinseFM is exactly what I needed;


e2a; There's a bout of Tek around 1 hour 40 mark which is beautifully built up to.


----------



## Mattym (Nov 8, 2020)




----------



## nogojones (Nov 13, 2020)

Sherelles' Boiler room set from last year proper goes off


----------



## yield (Nov 13, 2020)

nogojones said:


> Sherelles' Boiler room set from last year proper goes off


Wonders never cease. A boiler room crowd enjoying themselves!


----------



## nogojones (Nov 17, 2020)




----------



## danski (Nov 22, 2020)




----------



## Fez909 (Nov 23, 2020)

01. Gene Farris - Intro II
02. Gene Farris - Star Cruise
03. 3 Tha Hardway - Hot Temptation (Roys Shelter Mix)
04. Ian Pooley - My Anthem (Plant Life Mix 1)
05. Gene Fraiis - Perfect Size
06. Roy Davis Junior - All I Do
07. Gene Farris - Disco Heaven
08. Care - On & On
09. DJ Tonka vs Deskee - Feel The Street (New Movement Mix)
10. Care - Disconnections
11. Gene Farris - Time & Space
12. Ian Pooley - All Nite
13. Gene Farris - Visions Of The Future (Roy Davis Jr. & DJ Skull Mix)
14. Care - Love Train Running
15. Nathalie De Borah - Heart But House
16. Ian Pooley - Higgeldy Piggeldy
17. Ian Pooley - Chord Memory (Daft Punk Remix)


----------



## nogojones (Nov 23, 2020)




----------



## Mattym (Nov 24, 2020)

Objekt's fully downloadable Essential mix from earlier on in the year...


----------



## nogojones (Dec 5, 2020)




----------



## braindancer (Dec 15, 2020)

Squelchy acid and tasty breaks - beast of a mix!


----------



## killer b (Dec 16, 2020)

In the 90s I used to go to a local illegal rave called ARTLAB -  It was a small place, and would be full every time regardless who was playing because it had the best vibe of any club I've ever been in, so they didn't bother booking names - mostly it was local talent, occasionally DJs from the acid trance underground from further afield, but never huge names: 808 State maybe played once, but I don't remember anyone much bigger. 

One night, a then relatively unknown German DJ called Timo Maas played. Needless to say, I can remember little of the night other than a vague impression of wild hedonism (this may have been the night everyone's faces on the dancefloor became horses and wolves and other animals, perhaps)... But helpfully, Timo has just posted a recording of his set to his soundcloud. It's good - peak mid 90s techno-trance. You know you love it.


----------



## Mordi (Dec 19, 2020)

braindancer said:


> Squelchy acid and tasty breaks - beast of a mix!




Been loving this, the 22 minute mark for me is transcendent. 

Can also recommend the latest Dekmantel mix from Nabihah Iqbal for making chutneys and dancing around the kitchen.


----------



## sonicrampage (Dec 20, 2020)

just dropped a new electro mix for anyone who likes high-speed rump-shaking business



Tracklisting:

01. Zolaa - 0783.1505 [FTP]
02. Anthony Rother - Hyperbolic [Psi49net]
03. Client_03 - Interest Reset [Astrophonica]
04. No Moon - Exoplanet Vibe Cult [Craigie Knowes]
05. Baby T - I Wish [Central Processing Unit]
06. Interviews - Throat [Bitterfeld]
07. Ecotone - Envy [Dame Music]
08. Cestrian - Lard (Obergman & Eargoggle Remix) [E-Beamz]
09. DJ Boneyard - I Need An Explanation [Dance Trax]
10. Jensen Interceptor & Assembler Code - Day 1 [Mechatronica]
11. Nite Fleit - Pippa Arrives [Steel City Dance Discs]
12. Shedbug - Sibelle [10 Pills Mate]
13. Zeta Reticula - Polycyclic Aromatic Hydrocarbons [Mechatronica]
14. Assembler Code - Outer Trace [Dance Trax]
15. Thizone - Locusts [Sweaty]
16. Matthew Brown - Psygnosis [FTP]
17. 90 Process - Strange Feeling [Lobster Theremin]]
18. Textasy - Oakleys (Hydraulic Bass Dub) [E-Beamz]
19. Luz1e - U Said I Couldn't Do It [International Chrome]
20. D.I.E. - No Future In Detroit [Clone West Coast Series]
21. DJ Overdose - Time Compensator [Lunar Orbiter Program]
22. Luz1e - Ridin [Shall Not Fade]
23. Steffi & Stingray - Explanatory Power [Klakson]
24. DJ Stingray - Solitude [Unknown to the Unknown]
25. Jensen Interceptor - Elektro [Craigie Knowes]


----------



## moody (Dec 21, 2020)

this guy drops pure reggae fire turntablism styleee just wid 7"s.


----------



## danski (Jan 6, 2021)

She’s just so good.


----------



## danski (Jan 8, 2021)

sonicrampage said:


> just dropped a new electro mix for anyone who likes high-speed rump-shaking business
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Very nice. Really helped me speed through work this afternoon. Ta 👍


----------



## nogojones (Jan 21, 2021)

This Bahia funk up speadup is just amazing


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 24, 2021)

Really enjoying this old Simon Scott mix of "Ambient, Cosmic, Kraut Rock, Space Rock mix from 1995":


He was a fixture of my local pirate radio (Dream FM) in Leeds in the early 90s and is now involved with the Dimensions Festival in Croatia, also running a night in Leeds at Wire with Mark Turner (ex-Orbit) called Future Dayz - he's a proper DJ's DJ.


----------



## nogojones (Jan 28, 2021)

This mix of (mostly) uptempo German ghettotek is wild


----------



## Mordi (Jan 31, 2021)

braindancer said:


> Squelchy acid and tasty breaks - beast of a mix!




Fell asleep humming a tune from this the other night (Zodiac Childs - Channel) and had to dig it out again. It's a real treat, warm and comforting. 

Another I've had on repeat is Cormac's mix from the start of the month for Rinse;


----------



## sonicrampage (Feb 6, 2021)

danski said:


> Very nice. Really helped me speed through work this afternoon. Ta 👍



thanks! glad you enjoyed it


----------



## danski (Feb 6, 2021)

sonicrampage said:


> thanks! glad you enjoyed it


A few times now! Nice one


----------



## danski (Feb 6, 2021)

Meant to post this the other day.


His other mixes are worth checking too.


----------



## Fez909 (Feb 16, 2021)

Great Detroit/Chicago mix here: 



0:00:00 Another Day by Los Hermanos
0:07:08 Haunt Me (DJ Sneak Dub) by Sade
0:12:25 Big Mistake by Alexander Hope
0:18:10 Elements of Life (Karmic Dub) by "Little" Louie Vega feat. Blaze
0:23:41 Vince Montana Tribute (RikLou NYC Piano Groove) by Louie Vega
0:25:57Just Doing Me (Terry Hunter Club Mix) by Melba Moore
0:31:16 Bangin' Out by Boo Williams
0:35:30 Elevation (Shelter Vocal) by Blaze
0:44:18 I Might Do Something Wrong (Osunlade Lonely Mix) by Tortured Soul
0:50:00 The Spirit of The Black Ghost (The Blacker Mix) by Mark Grant
0:54:58 He Loves Me "Lyzel in E Flat" (Illegal Mix) by Jill Scott
1:00:10 Special (Louie Vega EOL Mix) by Sara Divine
1:07:36 Askim (Kai Alcé Interpretations) by Kamasi Washington
1:13:44 Enoch's House (DJ Kemit Remix) by Robert Glasper
1:19:41 Wake Up & Stand Up (KZR Vocal) by The Lounge Lizzards feat. Jill Rock Jones


----------



## Fez909 (Feb 16, 2021)

danski said:


> Meant to post this the other day.
> 
> 
> His other mixes are worth checking too.



His Boiler Room is great


----------



## Fez909 (Feb 16, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> He was a fixture of my local pirate radio (Dream FM) in Leeds in the early 90s and is now involved with the Dimensions Festival in Croatia, also running a night in Leeds at Wire with Mark Turner (ex-Orbit) called Future Dayz - he's a proper DJ's DJ.


And runs the excellent Tribe Records


----------



## nogojones (Feb 19, 2021)

I've listened to this a bit over the last few days. Pretty solid electro/techno from Honey Soundsystem


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 26, 2021)

this set of bangin techno is really hitting the spot tonight:








						Fact Mix 796: Minimal Violence
					

A speedy, euphoric techno session from Minimal Violence's Ash Luk.




					t.co
				



The Green Martian – Industry
Disk Space – Assisted Suicide
Joey Beltram – Drome
Miro – Rizing High
FENRIK – Rave Rising
PANTEROS666 – Planet 50/50
Adam X – Unreleased acid from 1994
Thegn – Plane 2
Budleckers – Let the Beat Control Your Body
MADORA – Arkadia
Sir Real – Meccalectro
Kaotic Chemistry – L.S.D 
DJ IBON – Generator
Brutalismus 3000 – Horime
Pat B – 2004
Vyral – Nothingness
EVIL GRIMACE – Hardcore


----------



## nogojones (Feb 28, 2021)

I like this. All sorts, Dancehall, hip hop, grime, funky, footwork, jungle... all put together pretty well


Kimberlake - Hope Intro
Lurka - Scanners 2002
TSVI - Realm of Jabarut
Bambii - Nitevision
Amine ft Missy Elliot - Red Mercedes (remix)
Impey - Conquest Mode
Scratchclart - Yardman feat Trim
Kimberlake - Flip the Flip
Sam Interface - Crud
Hypho - Lowe It feat Rakjay
Addision Groove - Brand New Drop (Pinch remix)
Millia Rage - Ulticombo
LR Groove - Fak' Usos feat Toya Delazy
The Untouchables - Culture Clash
Nayana Iz - TNT
TMSV - Abyss Watcher (Drumterror and B:Thorough remix)
Sam Binga - No Dice
Youngstar - Pulse X (Alxzndr ADHD Version)
Run the Jewels - Ju$t
Marlowe - Future Power Sources
Machinedrum - Kane Train Feat Freddie Gibbs
Pessimist - Ridge Racer Revolution
Kessler - Only a Fool
Om Unit - Vertigo
Kimberlake - Hustlin'
Deft - New Yorks Finest VIP
Haslem and Ritorto - Bad Ass 
Remarc - Menace
Sully - Werk
Forest Drive West - Impulse
Mikal and Visionobi - 3rd Eye
Titan - Nightbreed 
Goldie - Prism (Dom and Roland remix)


----------



## killer b (Feb 28, 2021)

This is wicked - psychedelic folk/jazz/funk soundtrack stuff and hauntology bits for the most part


----------



## sim667 (Mar 12, 2021)

There was a bit of a Bonkers revival happy hardcore set last bang face that's been uploaded, if happy hardcore is your kind of thing (I'm rediscovering my love of it over the last couple of years).


----------



## Part 2 (Mar 19, 2021)

Since watching Beats I've been listening to a lot of oldschool rave, hardcore, jungle etc 

Found this one this morning.


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 24, 2021)

this Francois Kevorkian mix of 'No Wave NYC' is hitting my post-punk/new wave spot right now. Also there's some insightful first-hand commentary from FK which may be of interest to some moody killer b ska invita


A live DJ set streamed to twitch.tv/francoisknyc on 03/10/2021

It covers the fertile and very unique period around 1980 ~ 85 when all musical genres and styles were getting played at many clubs or parties like Danceteria, the Mudd Club, The Ritz, AM/PM and so many more legendary New York venues.

===========Track List=============

Mountain of Needles- Eno & Byrne
The Ascension - Glenn Branca
Desire - Tuxedomoon
The Breaks (Vocal) - Kurtis Blow [Sony Music]
Ciquiri - Material [Celluloid]
You're No Good - ESG [99 Records]
Hit Me With Your Rhythm Stick - Ian Dury [Stiff]
Konk Party - Konk
Why D'Ya Do It - Marianne Faithfull [Island]
I Love A Man In Uniform - Gang Of Four [Warner Bros]
State Farm (Extended 12") - Yazoo [Sire]
Get Up Offa That Thing (Release The Pressure) - James Brown [Polydor]
Shack Up - A Certain Ratio
Hard Times - The Human League
Confusion - New Order [Streetwise]
Change the Beat - Fab 5 Freddy
The Message - Grandmaster Flash
''B'' Movie - Gil Scott-Heron [Arista]
How Soon Is Now - The Smiths
Warm Leatherette - The Normal [Mute]
Spellbound 12'' - Siouxsie and the Banshees
London Calling - The Clash
Tainted Dub - Soft Cell
(You Don't Stop) Wordy Rappinghood (7'' Dub Mix) - Tom Tom Club [Sire]
Bustin' Out - Material With Nona Hendryx [Z]
Optimo - Liquid Liquid [99 Records]
Ghost Town - The Specials [Chrysalis]
acapella - Nusrat Fateh Ali Khan
Boof'N Baff N Boof - Black Uhuru [Island]
Cavern - Liquid Liquid [99 Records]
Love Tempo (Mix) - Quando Quango
Wheel Me Out - Was (Not Was)
You Can't Be Funky - Bush Tetras
Never Say Never - Romeo Void [Columbia]
A Forest - The Cure [Elektra]
No Tears - Tuxedomoon
Numbers / Computer Love (pt 2) - Kraftwerk [Warner Bros]
Jazzy Sensation (12' Remix) - Afrika Bambaataa + The Jazzy 5 [Tommy Boy]
Red Hot (raw) - Jurassic 5
Beat Pop - Rammelzee Vs. K-Rob
The Bed's Too Big Without You [Extended Mix] - Sheila Hylton [Island]
One Draw - Rita Marley [Tuff Gong]
Death Disco - Public Image Ltd. [Virgin]
Play To Win (Endless Version) - Heaven 17
Electricity (Factory Version) - OMD
Spacelab - Kraftwerk [EMI]
Film 2 - Grauzone
Situation (Dub) - Yazoo [Sire]
(Keep Feeling) Fascination (Improvisation) - The Human League
Nasty Girl - Vanity 6 [Warner Bros]
I Got My Mind Made Up - Instant Funk [Salsoul]
Upside Down - Fela Kuti [Celluloid]
5 Minutes - Bonzo Goes To Washington [Sleeping Bag]
America Is Waiting - Eno & Byrne [Sire]
Beat Box - Art Of Noise [ZTT]
I Know You Got Soul - Eric B. and Rakim [4th & Broadway]
I’m a Wonderful Thing Baby - Kid Creole & The Coconuts
This Is Not America (Instrumental) - The Pat Metheny Group [EMI]
Pale Shelter (Extended Mix) - Tears For Fears [Mercury]


----------



## moody (Mar 24, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> this Francois Kevorkian mix of 'No Wave NYC' is hitting my post-punk/new wave spot right now. Also there's some insightful first-hand commentary from FK which may be of interest to some moody killer b ska invita
> 
> 
> A live DJ set streamed to twitch.tv/francoisknyc on 03/10/2021
> ...





Nice one.

I just found tia cousins on nts, she plays a lot of this stuff.









						Tia Cousins
					

London selector Tia Cousins brings monthly trips through coldwave, EBM, & beyond.




					www.nts.live


----------



## Fez909 (Mar 26, 2021)

Detroit In Effect playing and chatting about favourite B Sides:


----------



## moody (Mar 26, 2021)

been some quality drops on this thread lately.


----------



## killer b (Apr 13, 2021)

Nice mix of hairy Swedish prog right here - International Harvester and the like. 



details here


_Tracklist
International harvester - sov gott rose-marie
Resan - solens vän
Sogmusobil - vi ses på sergels torg
Ragnarök - farväl köpenhamn
Bo Hansson - De svarta ryttarna
Hot boys - varma smörgåsar
Älgarnas trädgård - Två Timmar Över Två Blå Berg Med En Gök På Vardera Sidan, Om Timmarna ... Alltså
Knutna nävar - Lär av historien
International harvester - sommarlåten
Bo Hansson - Första vandringen
Sten Bergman - vägen är lång_


----------



## ska invita (Apr 17, 2021)

top notch atmospheric dnb mix - hes a great dj if you like that kind of thing


----------



## Fez909 (Apr 20, 2021)

I've never heard of "whodat" before (no, really!) but if this mix is anything to go by, she's great. Deep, Detroit jazzy house vibes. Great stuff.


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 20, 2021)

Her RA podcast is a good un:








						RA.753 Whodat ⟋ RA Podcast
					






					ra.co


----------



## ska invita (Apr 20, 2021)

Fez909 said:


> I've never heard of "whodat" before (no, really!) but if this mix is anything to go by, she's great. Deep, Detroit jazzy house vibes. Great stuff.



some beautiful music here, just my soulful cuppa. a few tunes i now want !!
this boogie thing is killer (397-0) 








						Mad Honey - Upward Bound
					

View credits, reviews, tracks and shop for the 2020 Vinyl release of "Upward Bound" on Discogs.




					www.discogs.com
				





cant work out the providence - is it old? is it new trying to sound old? i dont really care


----------



## ska invita (Apr 20, 2021)

Interesting mix this - Balearic style tunes - definite summer of love 1989 bubbling vibe to it is as best i can describe it - a mix of old, mid and new
perfect for spring summer


----------



## danski (Apr 20, 2021)

ska invita said:


> Interesting mix this - Balearic style tunes - definite summer of love 1989 bubbling vibe to it is as best i can describe it - a mix of old, mid and new
> perfect for spring summer



Ooh, nice. Just had a quick flick. Ta


----------



## braindancer (Apr 23, 2021)

Absolutely cracking electro mix from Barry Donovan...


----------



## moody (Apr 23, 2021)

prob been posted already, but it's a killer. no denying it.


----------



## Numbers (Apr 24, 2021)

moody said:


> prob been posted already, but it's a killer. no denying it.



I always thought this mix to be overrated, some banging tracks for sure but the mixing and order is clunky and/or all over the place.  Strings Of Life is arguably one of, if not the, No.1 house track of that original rave era, it's his fuckin tune and he even disappoints with that in the mix.


----------



## moody (Apr 24, 2021)

Numbers said:


> I always thought this mix to be overrated, some banging tracks for sure but the mixing and order is clunky and/or all over the place.  Strings Of Life is arguably one of, if not the, No.1 house track of that original rave era, it's his fuckin tune and he even disappoints with that in the mix.



it's done on a pair of technics, I quite like the style of mixing,  better than some of those seamless transitions a lot of the time


----------



## Anju (Apr 24, 2021)

This is a nice house mix. Gave me a couple of goosebump spine tingling rushy moments.


----------



## Anju (Apr 24, 2021)

Great series of roots mixes. Been listening to this one all week.


----------



## killer b (Apr 26, 2021)

nice mix of OG shoegaze bands right here









						Discovering the Women of Shoegaze from 1988-1994, with ELLES
					

.




					thevinylfactory.com
				





*Tracklist:*

1. Slowdive – Sing
2. Secret Shine – Into The Ether
3. Mazzy Star – So Tonight That I Might See
4. Swallow – Peekaboo (dub)
5. My Bloody Valentine – Instrumental No.2
6. Flying Saucer Attack – Instrumental Wish
7. My Bloody Valentine – Only Shallow
8. Drop Nineteen – Kick The Tragedy
9. Lush – Take
10. Curve – Horror Head
11. Swirlies – Pancake
12. Pale Saints – Fine Friend
13. Ozean – Fall
14. Slowdive – Some Velvet Morning
15. Cocteau Twins – Carolyn’s Fingers


----------



## Fez909 (Apr 27, 2021)

Classy deep electronics here from TC

(haven't got to Jamie's bit yet but he's always good, sooo....)

*Tom Churchill*
Tom Churchill - Echelons (Innate forthcoming)
Aquatronics - Biogenesis (Analog Concept)
ESB - Beyond (Wex/Telomere Plastic)
Tx - Descent (Save The Books)
Kennedy - Spirit World (Dream Machine)
Tom Churchill - Stickler For Detail (2Sox forthcoming)
El Choop - New Speak [Nail remix] (Ornate forthcoming)
Life Recorder - Feel The Flow (Visions Inc)
D:fferent Place - Back To Reality (D:fferent Place)
Raymond Castoldi - Feel The Rhythm (X-Ray)
Low Tape - Summernesia (Luck of Access)
Marine Boy - Laura Laura (Wormhole Wisdom)

*Jamie Thomson*
DJ Q & Hans Glader - Thief In The Night
M4A4 - Sunriser
Zachary - Stop Tellin Me
Rudolf C - On A Plateau
0113 - Hard Lines
Ben Hauke - Spare Change
DJ Perception ft Fitz - Groove Me
Posture - Ready
Fastgraph - Dim
Dopplereffekt - Telomere
Instinct - Cocktail
Confidential Recipe - What You Think
Viewtiful Joe - Space Fonk
Giordano - Shift Creation
Being - Shify (dbacon edit)


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 30, 2021)

Six hours of Theo Parrish on NTS:


----------



## Indeliblelink (May 6, 2021)

Mixmaster Morris - Ambient Techno set @ LOST 1994 - 1hr


----------



## danski (May 21, 2021)

A whole lot of party packed into 45 minutes




__





						SoundCloud - Hear the world’s sounds
					

Explore the largest community of artists, bands, podcasters and creators of music & audio




					soundcloud.app.goo.gl


----------



## ska invita (May 30, 2021)

I was looking through some Dj Pogo stuff on discogs and came across this - really interesting and a good listen



> cover mount cassette in card sleeve given away free with DJ Magazine issue No.104 (1993)
> Total running time = 37mins





> Discogs punter says: "A superb mix. The actual mixing is rough round the edges but you can feel the excitement sparking off the decks. It’s done live and hasn’t been polished up by an engineer. Well worth it if you can get hold of. But transfer it onto CD asap if you do have it. You don’t want to lose this mix"


I dont think the mixing is that rough - its just busy - proper!!

I like the format - 3 djs, only 3 or 4 tunes each, but make the mixes good/worked out
I was reading about early AWOL nights and anecdote has it people would call to "rewind the mix" - not a rewind of the tune, but the mix! Yess! I dont hear enough exciting mixes these days - considering how easy it is to do with new tech not sure why this is.
Anyway....
This is fun














Interesting youtube channel called 
CoverCDs


			https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC2Dmfbfz_1u8wYLWzrVHkxw


----------



## nogojones (Jun 5, 2021)

Latest Mell G on HOR is proper wild


----------



## nogojones (Jun 5, 2021)

Fez909 said:


> Classy deep electronics here from TC
> 
> (haven't got to Jamie's bit yet but he's always good, sooo....)
> 
> ...



Nice to see Tom Churchill's still going


----------



## nogojones (Jun 14, 2021)




----------



## danski (Jun 18, 2021)




----------



## nogojones (Jun 20, 2021)




----------



## Anju (Jun 23, 2021)

Great Ska mix.


----------



## nogojones (Jun 24, 2021)




----------



## Numbers (Jun 24, 2021)

Anju said:


> Great Ska mix.



Listening to it out on a Nepali cream walk, it’s quickened my step somewhat.


----------



## Mattym (Jun 24, 2021)




----------



## danski (Jun 24, 2021)




----------



## Mattym (Jun 24, 2021)

I wish more SC mixes were download enabled. I have been ripping some of them, but it's always an inferior product.


----------



## danski (Jun 24, 2021)

Jossy Mitsu was on fire tonight on Rinse. I will link as soon as it’s available.


----------



## Mattym (Jun 24, 2021)

danski said:


> Jossy Mitsu was on fire tonight on Rinse. I will link as soon as it’s available.


I have bought some JM productions recently. Have had a recent hd failure (& subsequent repair) so need to familiarise myself with all the new stuff.
ETA, this is one of them-


----------



## danski (Jul 2, 2021)

danski said:


> Jossy Mitsu was on fire tonight on Rinse. I will link as soon as it’s available.


Doh, forgot.


----------



## Mattym (Jul 16, 2021)

The new Overmono Fabric mix is rather nice.


----------



## nogojones (Jul 19, 2021)

Nice new garage mix from Conducta. Perfect for the summer.


----------



## Anju (Jul 21, 2021)

Proper makes you want to dance around mix of African electronic sounds from afro-house to Casio keyboard disco. 

Giving me a bit of a life is fucking great moment sitting in my little garden post BBQ, wine and weed.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 30, 2021)

deep melodic techno from Derek Carr:








						Bleep Mix #196 - Derek Carr
					

Bleep - We specialise in independent and innovative music regardless of genre or format. Working with labels and artists around the globe, we bring you a hand-picked selection of music for your ears and your feet.




					bleep.com


----------



## braindancer (Jul 30, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> deep melodic techno from Derek Carr:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very nice - I've been caning Derek's new album 'Arrival' to death....


----------



## gbn (Aug 5, 2021)

Hello guys!
I have been looking for the name of a song for many years, maybe I am successful with you and you someone could help me.
It's a combination of sound between Carl Craig, Derrick May, and Derek Carr but I didn't find the track in their discography.
This is the track recorder .
Thanks in advance!


----------



## Fez909 (Aug 6, 2021)

> The champagne-tinged, Moschino clad sound of UKG may have filled the clubs and late-night bars of London from the late-90s and went on to become a cornerstone of British dance music, but at the turn of the millennium over in Hamburg, Ostgut Ton’s Nick Höppner was pioneering the sound in a city known for it's techno. At the time, Höppner formed part of the UKG crew Tune, picking up rare records and dubplates in London and throwing weekly garage raves in Hamburg’s red light district.
> 
> Decades have passed since that time of Hennessey fuelled revelry. Höppner has gone on to become a linchpin of Berlin’s underground and is now fronting a new label imprint Touch From A Distance. But UKG never dies, and thanks to a rediscovered plastic bag full of minidiscs nearly 20 years old we have Höppner’s Y2K mix, a rarely heard homage to garage grooves from the German selector that pays tribute to this foundation sound. Pull up.
> 
> Nick: "I‘ve recently borrowed a minidisc player from a friend and went through a plastic bag full minidiscs, which has previously collected the dust of seven different flats since the turn of the millennium. Amongst them I found this mix here which I must have recorded at some point in 2000 in my Hamburg bed room. At that time I’ve been part of the Tune crew and we were running a weekly UK Garage night at the Lounge, a club in the heart of Hamburg’s redlight district. I was also still working as a music journalist for Groove Magazine and going to London frequently, where I had access to a lot of UKG records which never even made it out of the UK (or London). Stupidly, though, I sold the biggest chunk of that collection sometime in 2006, but here is a little time capsule documenting my (ongoing) love for this music. Enjoy!"


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 6, 2021)

I had thought I had fallen out with drum n bass but then this comes along:


			https://ra.co/podcast/791


----------



## ska invita (Aug 6, 2021)

Fez909 said:


>



really enjoyed that....turn of millennium seems a really great era for UKG i think....second half got a bit speed garagey for me but theres loads of tunes to dig out from that era


----------



## danski (Aug 6, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> I had thought I had fallen out with drum n bass but then this comes along:
> 
> 
> https://ra.co/podcast/791



20 mins in and loving it. Deep, dark and heavy. <3


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 8, 2021)

I just posted this on the Chicago house thread but it deserves a wider audience - a tribute mix to Paul Johnson that showcases his incredible talent for sampling and drum programming - he had a real feel for the bounce


Paul Johnson - Time For Love
Paul Johnson - Freaks In Front
Paul Johnson - Summer Heat
Paul Johnson - I Ain’t Got No Soul
Paul Johnson - White Winds
Paul Johnson - 4 The World
Paul Johnson - Don’t Stop Movin That Ass
Paul Johnson - Groove Melody
Paul Johnson - Get On My Camel
Paul Johnson - Pu_sy Pop
Paul Johnson - The Groove
Paul Johnson - Y All Stole Them Dances
Paul Johnson - Feel My M.F. Bass
Joey Beltram - Instant (Paul Johnson Remix)
Paul Johnson - Traction
Paul Johnson - Suck My Candy Cane
Paul Johnson - Construction Work
Paul Johnson - Slinky
Green Velvet - Flash (Paul Johnson remix)
Paul Johnson - Just Whistle
Paul Johnson - Get Get Down
Steve Poindexter - Work That Mother Fucker (Paul Johnson Remix)
Paul Johnson - Soft Spot
Paul Johnson - … And Rewind
Paul Johnson - Hear The Music


----------



## nogojones (Aug 9, 2021)




----------



## nogojones (Aug 21, 2021)

It's a couple of years old, but it just popped up on my shuffle play thing again and had me dancing round Lidl. So many bangers


----------



## Indeliblelink (Sep 3, 2021)

Probably the wrong thread for this but I'm watching a live stream from Burning Man, bit quiet at the moment but if you rewind it a few hours there's some nice tunes. Sound quality not great though, only a mic recording.


Actually it's not Burning Man as that got cancelled but thousands of people went out to the desert anyway and called it Renegade Burn.
ETA - Youtube seem to have cut the live audio now but Twitch still has it


----------



## nogojones (Sep 4, 2021)

I've not found much joy in techno over the last couple of years, but this hits my sweet spot.


----------



## danski (Sep 7, 2021)




----------



## ska invita (Sep 7, 2021)

danski said:


>



some great stuff on the Threads channel - this will be going up on the Threads soundcloud with a tracklist imminently








						Acidulant - Hybrid Set _ Balkan Vinyl X Threads Radio take-over 2021 | Acidulant going at it, in full Acid force for this Balkan Vinyl X Threads Radio take-over. While celebrating new music signed on Balkan Vinyl & I Love... | By Acidulant | Facebook
					

2.9K views, 70 likes, 49 loves, 98 comments, 40 shares, Facebook Watch Videos from Acidulant: Acidulant going at it, in full Acid force for this Balkan Vinyl X Threads Radio take-over. While...




					www.facebook.com


----------



## braindancer (Sep 9, 2021)

This live set from Sound Synthesis is absolutely mint.  Beautiful spacey electro business....


----------



## danski (Sep 16, 2021)

Really nice disco/funk set. Don’t recognise any tracks. Well, maybe a couple.


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 16, 2021)

Just got a massive rush hearing a mate’s tune in this Surgeon mix:








						All Night Long DJ set at Hare & Hounds, Birmingham 13th August 2021
					

DJing for the whole night is a real treat. It was great to see you all celebrating life on the dancefloor again.  Huge love and thanks to the wonderful people who came and danced, I felt so much love




					soundcloud.app.goo.gl


----------



## danski (Sep 17, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> Just got a massive rush hearing a mate’s tune in this Surgeon mix:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Enjoying this, cheers.
Curious to know what track is your mate’s


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 17, 2021)

danski said:


> Enjoying this, cheers.
> Curious to know what track is your mate’s


Cluffy’s Dream off this:


----------



## danski (Sep 17, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> Cluffy’s Dream off this:



Ah, nice. Think you posted that one? Seem to recall that vocal sample. Nice track. 
That’s Apus isn’t it?


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 17, 2021)

danski said:


> Ah, nice. Think you posted that one? Seem to recall that vocal sample. Nice track.
> That’s Apus isn’t it?


aye, in the new techno thread 
and yes it is!


----------



## braindancer (Sep 27, 2021)

This mix of Plant43 tunes is taking me away ....


----------



## Mordi (Oct 3, 2021)




----------



## Fez909 (Oct 18, 2021)

Lovely stuff this. Like this explainer from the comments, too:



> If anyone was wondering why it’s called “Daytimers”, it was a thing of the late 80s/early 90s in England where the Indian youth would go out clubbing during the day because they weren’t allowed to at night due to their parents being quite strict, as you can imagine. The music played was mainly live, a bit of Bhangra etc. I only know this because it’s what my parents used to do back in the day. And it’s great it’s done a whole 360, 30 yrs later.


----------



## ska invita (Oct 18, 2021)

Fez909 said:


> Lovely stuff this. Like this explainer from the comments, too:



thats a great set - wasnt expecting it to be what it was - some top unreleased/fresh/edits + the odd risk in there too - respect
That Stones Taro tune....hadnt heard of them...right up my street


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 19, 2021)

Eclair Fifi has gone and done an Essential Mix - danski Mattym Notorious J.I.M Fez909  - she's tipping her hat to erutufon in that tracklisting, isn't she?


----------



## Mattym (Oct 19, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> Eclair Fifi has gone and done an Essential Mix - danski Mattym Notorious J.I.M Fez909  - she's tipping her hat to erutufon in that tracklisting, isn't she?



Definitely.


----------



## pbsmooth (Oct 20, 2021)

Lone mix for Bleep. old school hardcore sound but new tracks.


----------



## ska invita (Oct 20, 2021)

crojoe said:


> Lone mix for Bleep. old school hardcore sound but new tracks.



thanks for posting that - nabbed a couple of tunes out of it 
IMO this sound isnt quite consistent enough yet - or ive not heard it played that way - i just hope more good producers keeping ploughing the field.
Feeling that FFF track though particularly


heres another mix of newskool 92 oldskool vibes (plus some old tunes, and gets faster later)

Newton - Dubwhich - Rhythm Section Recordings.
T-Cuts - House on the Hill - Mined
P Rambo - Mighty Wind (Rushing In) - 7th Wave Sound (Forthcoming)
Manix - Cool Down - Reinforced
T-Cuts - Hi Down - Mined
Kaotic Chemistry - Illegal Subs - Moving Shadow.
Mastersafe - In Your Eyes - Formation Records
DJ Crystl - Drop X.T.C. - Lucky Spin Recordings
Zoo Keepers Revenge - Hold Your Head Up - Dance Bass Records
FX - Dark Shadows - Parallax (Forthcoming) 
Studio II - Planet Dance - Not On Label
FFF - Obedience - 3am Eternal
Scanone - Horizons - Parallax (Forthcoming) 
Eternal Bass - Way Of The Future - Volatile Recordings
Harmony & Extreme - X Amount - Deep Jungle
Sully - Swan Dive - Astrophonica
Equinox - Theme Pt 2. - Green Bay Wax
The Occupant - Planetary Affair - Unatural Light.
Dwarde & Tim Reaper - New Place - Greenbay Wax
Kezee & Tim Reaper - The Roughneck Sound - Future Retro
Theory - Originate - King K Rool Records
Dextrous & H Pee - Hot Flame - Subversion Records
Source Direct - Exit-9 - Source Direct Recordings
Sprit - VIP Dial - Interactive Music
Orca - Intellect Remix - Lucky Spin Recordings.


----------



## pbsmooth (Oct 20, 2021)

That's the track I picked out as well 👍


----------



## ska invita (Oct 21, 2021)

lesser known 90s RnB anyone?


----------



## Anju (Oct 23, 2021)

Nearly 5 hours of revival, rocksteady and soul tunes.









						Buzz "This Music Got Soul"
					

Der Kern This Music got Soul Buzz (16tons) Sa.16. November 2019




					soundcloud.app.goo.gl


----------



## Anju (Oct 23, 2021)

Some funky blues, country blues and boogie. 





__





						Mixcloud
					






					www.mixcloud.com
				




Not sure why the link isn't displaying properly but it does work. 

Download link is on this page, along with some other great mixes.








						Mixes — 16 Tons
					






					www.16tons.ch


----------



## Anju (Oct 23, 2021)

A fine 4 hour long genre hopping mix of 2020 tunes.


----------



## Fez909 (Nov 3, 2021)

This is proper


----------



## nogojones (Nov 4, 2021)

Some uptempo Aussie stuff


----------



## Numbers (Nov 4, 2021)

nogojones said:


> Some uptempo Aussie stuff



Uptempo?  Tears the face off you within 2 minutes.


----------



## Fez909 (Nov 13, 2021)

All spoken word house - some great tunes, and nice concept.

1. Basil Hardhaus - Black Man [1991]
2. Gil Scott Heron - Space Shuttle (Deep Club Dub) [1990]
3. The Speech - I Have A Dream [1988]
4. Asia Love - You Should Be Here (Mass Mix) [1990]
5. L.U.P.O - Hell or Heaven [1990]
6. Plus One - Its Happenin' [1990]
7. Cajmere - Believe in Me (Chit Chat Mix) [1992]
8. L.U.S.T. - 2 Hot 2 Stop (French Tickler Mix) [1989]
9. Julian Jonah - Jealousy and Lies [1988]
10. Tech Trax Inc. - Tech Trax Inc. (Xplanitory Mix) [1990]
11. Master C & J - Face It (Club) [1987]
12. Jungle Wonz - The Jungle [1986]
13. Marshall Jefferson presents The Truth - Open Your Eyes (Celestial Mix) [1988]
14. Basil Hardhaus - Hard for the DJ [1991]
15. The Nathaniel X Project - Free Yourself [1994]
16. Fierce Ruling Diva - You Gotta Believe (Garage Version) [1992]
17. Ben Mays - Rated X (Jungle Mix) [1988]
18. Risque Rhythm Team - The Jacking Zone [1986]
19. LY - Back to Zanzibar (King Street Mix) [1994]
20. Zanzibar Chanel - My Emotion [2013]


----------



## nogojones (Nov 16, 2021)

Love this 4x4 mix. Proper bounce


----------



## danski (Nov 19, 2021)

Quality jacking house 
i-DJ: Martyn by i-D  on #SoundCloud


----------



## sonicrampage (Nov 21, 2021)

I guess I'm not the only person who's a big fan of London techno dj/producer Jerome Hill? Been into his stuff since I was first watching him dj at squat parties 20+ years ago, so I've made a second tribute mix of his productions and remixes for all to enjoy ... complete with a ridiculous pun title, too!



01. Jerome Hill - Weird Language [Super Rhythm Trax]
02. Jerome Hill - Song for Aitch [Dext]
03. Jerome Hill - Plumphouse Groove [Super Rhythm Trax]
04. Jerome Hill - That Truck [Don't]
05. Jerome Hill - Mind Goes Blank [Super Rhythm Trax]
06. Masc - Non Stop (Jerome Hill Remix) [Super Rhythm Trax]
07. Jerome Hill - Chicken Head George [Super Rhythm Trax]
08. Jerome Hill - Dustbin Acid [Super Rhythm Trax]
09. Jerome Hill - Donkey Bite [Don't]
10. Jerome Hill - Goatwerk [Don't]
11. Jerome Hill - (don't)cometodaddy [Don't]
12. Luke's Anger - Work That Mod (Jerome Hill's Rockin Horse Mix) [Don't]
13. Jerome Hill - 1994 [Dixon Avenue Basement Jams]
14. DJ Schwa & Name Does Not Matter – Obsolete (Jerome Hill Remix) [RFR]
15. Jerome Hill - The Creeper [Swords]
16. Jerome Hill - Snap [Don't]
17. Tim Taylor & DJ Slip - Pleasure Unit (Jerome Hill Remix) [Dame]
18. Autonation - Sit On The Bass (Jerome Hill 18 Years On Mix) [Don't]
19. Wevie Stonder - Ton Wah (Jerome Hill Remix) [Don't]
20. Jerome Hill - Lovely Sound [Don't]
21. Jerome Hill - Don't-U-Later [Nasty Colour]
22. Nightwave - Psychic Tonic (Jerome Hill Remix) [Dext]
23. Jerome Hill - Transmissions [Accidental Jr]
24. Ben Pest - Rumbler (Jerome Hill's Clubbed To Death Mix) [Don't]
25. Ben Pest - G-Zus (Jerome Hill's Acid Swamp Remix) [Riot Radio]
26. Jerome Hill - Jiba [Riot Radio]
27. Jerome Hill - Duck Walk [Don't]


----------



## nogojones (Nov 21, 2021)

Tim Reaper going hard, leaning towards the jungle techno


----------



## pbsmooth (Nov 21, 2021)

Jerome Hill from Kool FM as well I think? Recognise the name will check it out


----------



## ska invita (Nov 27, 2021)

good home listening selection acid house mix from a couple of years back from Jon Da Silva


----------



## Sweet FA (Nov 27, 2021)

Anju said:


> Some funky blues, country blues and boogie.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cheers - some great mixes there


----------



## Sweet FA (Nov 27, 2021)

Pure gold. 

*Buzz (16 Tons) "Back Down Home With You"* Charlie Feathers-On A Cold Dark Night / Willie Nelson-She's Not For You" / Fred Neil-Merry Go Round" / Kris Kristofferson-Loving Her Was Easier (Than Anything I'll Ever Do Again) / Brook Benton-Movin' On / Bill Withers-Let Me In Your Life / Tony Joe White-I Thought I Knew You Well / Duane x Greg Allman-Back Down Home With You / Buffalo Springfield-Four Days Gone / Rick Nelson-How Many Times / Denny Fast-Tuesday Morning Monday's Feeling Gone / Karen Dalton-Something On Your Mind / Jackie Edwards-Put Your Tears Away / Johnny Adams-Lonely Man / Willie Hightower-Poor Man / Brook Benton-Valley Of Tears / Jody Reynolds-Endless Sleep / Dolly Parton-The Bridge / Waylon Jennings-Belle Of The Ball / Larry Jon Wilson-The Ballad Of Handy Mackey / Charlie Rich-July 12, 1939 / Brook Benton-For Lee Ann / Fred Neil-Look Over Yonder / Bob Dylan x Johnny Cash-Girl From The North Country / Jim Sullivan-Highways / Labi Siffre-Cannock Chase / Jimmy Cliff-Sitting In Limbo / Barbara & Ernie-For You / Al Wilson-Poor Side Of Town / Al Green-School Days / Seals & Crofts-Summer Breeze / Duane & Gregg Allman-Stalling For Time / Jesse Colin Young-Together / Bob Marley-All Day All Night / Joe Higgs-Come On Home / Tom Rush-Urge For Going / Neil Young-Motion Pictures / Charlie Feathers-These Ain't Teardrops / Willie Nelson-A Song For You / Jim Sullivan-So Natural / Kris Kristofferson-When I Loved Her / Tony Joe White-The Migrant / Brook Benton-Poor Make Believer / Elvis Presley-Good Time Charlie's Got The Blues / Jim Sullivan-Rosey.


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 27, 2021)

Sherelle can do no wrong:


----------



## Indeliblelink (Dec 4, 2021)

Hour of Seefeel tracks from their back catalogue [re-release earlier this year] mixed together.








						Seefeel x KMRU • ‘Rapture To Rupt’
					

Choose your preferred music service




					warp.ffm.to


----------



## ska invita (Dec 4, 2021)

really enjoying these Bedroom Frequencies shows - plays on a Sunday on Reprazent radio (that station in brixton where everyone is under 25 or whatnot)

fresh very mellow jazz/"rnb"/beats / perfect Sunday/xmas/stick it on at home music
a bit like the US Soulection thing if that means anything



The host Tramelle has a warm gentle manner about her


...but its Saturday and i need to stick some proper drums on or i'll never get out of bed!!


----------



## nogojones (Dec 13, 2021)

Lovely bit of house and garage


----------



## Fez909 (Dec 13, 2021)

Nice bit of minimal/funky tech house stuff. Haven't listened to this kind of music for ages, but this grabbed me.


----------



## pbsmooth (Dec 14, 2021)

Love the Fort Romeau RA mix. Lovely downtempo first hour then some proper deep house.


----------



## sonicrampage (Dec 17, 2021)

any fans of NYC house legend Armand van Helden? if so, I've put together a mix of 30 of his mid-90's tracks, running chronologically from 1994(ish) to 1997(ish)


----------



## ska invita (Dec 18, 2021)

im not the biggest fan of italian house bar the odd track
but this is interesting - definitely better than most


----------



## nogojones (Dec 21, 2021)

Warlock doing two hours of early grime instrumentals. All the classics and more.


----------



## Numbers (Dec 30, 2021)

nogojones said:


> Warlock doing two hours of early grime instrumentals. All the classics and more.



Absolutely love this, as is.  
I'd love to hear the same mix with the original lyrics.
I'd also love to hear this mix with 1 choice MC.


----------



## ddraig (Dec 30, 2021)

Yup! Big ups Warlock every single time


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 3, 2022)

ska invita said:


> good home listening selection acid house mix from a couple of years back from Jon Da Silva


this is a banger of a mix - home listening wtf?


----------



## braindancer (Jan 3, 2022)

MOY was one of my favourite producers of 2021 - churning out EP after EP of top drawer acidy bassy breakbeat business.  He's just put out a mix featuring his favourite track off each of his 2021 releases and it's FIRE!


----------



## killer b (Jan 11, 2022)

I listened to this 'screwed & chopped' jungle mix on the run this morning - very nice indeed.


----------



## killer b (Jan 18, 2022)

This mix from Warren Defever / His Name Is Alive is wonderful - I was googling tracks from the first second (19th century spirituals recorded in 1895? I reckon so)









						Aye Me, Moore Heart New Transcription (A Warren Defever Mixtape) : Aquarium Drunkard
					

A mixtape of ancient gospel, blues, jazz, gamelan, and other ecstatic and incantatory selections by Warren Defever (His Name Is Alive).




					aquariumdrunkard.com
				




Standard Quartette – Every Day’ll Be Sunday (1895)
Contemporary Jazz Quintet – Tao (1973)
Marion Brown/Awofofora – Vista 76 (1976)
Myanmar Buddhist Ceremony – Laphet Ku (1998)
Harold Genzmer – Konzert for Trautonium und Orchrestrer (1950)
Philip Cohran and the Artisic Heritage Ensemble – Minstrel (1967)
Don Cherry – Mammoth Cave, Kentucky (1978)
Alemu Aga – Abatatchen Hoy (1994)
Khan Phil Cohran – Blue Nile (1993)
TCL Section Crew – Track Linin’ (1927)
Anton Weber – Berg: Lyric Suite for string quartet (1936)
Clara Rockmore and Nadia Reisenberg – Pastorale (1975)
Laotian Buddhist Temple -Phithi Takbat Naybunpha Thatluang (2003)
Unknown – Lord I’m Running Trying To Make A Hundred
Balinese Gamelan – Gamelan Semar Pegulingen (1941)
Bertha Houston – We Are Americans (1943)
Nathan Frazier – Old Cow Died (1942)
Hirut Bequele – Yeqondjowotch Mender (1975)
Julliard String Quartet – Webern: String Quartet Op.5 (1959)
Skip Spence – All Come To Meet Her (1969)
Julius Hemphill – The Hard Blues (1972)
Haruomi Hosono – Hum Ghar Sajan (1978)
William Bennett – Railroad Bill Oughta Be Killed (1929)
Sippie Wallace – Mama’s Gone, Goodbye (1924)
Duke Ellington – Lion of Judah (1940)
John Coltrane – Evolution (1965)


----------



## Fez909 (Jan 21, 2022)

This is really fucking good


----------



## braindancer (Jan 21, 2022)

This mix is chock full of many of my favourite tunes of 2021 plus some I missed.  Love it....


----------



## nogojones (Jan 21, 2022)

Loving this mix of 160


----------



## Grandma Death (Jan 27, 2022)

You wont spend a better 4 hours than this. An incredible set.


----------



## nogojones (Jan 28, 2022)

A few that I've liked this week.

Techno, breaks and a bit of footwork from Ohmydais



Grime and 140 from Granite



and some bouncy garage and 2 step


----------



## killer b (Feb 5, 2022)

I shazamed a tune someone was playing on the beach last summer cause it was so great - really deep and spaced out house music - and it was by these guys, Major League DJz, a south african DJ duo who are apparently massive enough to be playing the Brixton Academy in May.

anyway, their sets are great. druggy, sparse & spaced stuff


----------



## nogojones (Feb 6, 2022)

Polo Lilli's been knocking out some grand tunes over the last couple of years.


----------



## braindancer (Feb 7, 2022)

Super nice mix of deep house vibes from Nick Beringer -


----------



## Numbers (Feb 11, 2022)

killer b said:


> I shazamed a tune someone was playing on the beach last summer cause it was so great - really deep and spaced out house music - and it was by these guys, Major League DJz, a south african DJ duo who are apparently massive enough to be playing the Brixton Academy in May.
> 
> anyway, their sets are great. druggy, sparse & spaced stuff



Loving their/this set, the party no so much altho' see it move into the night and it might change/warm up.


----------



## sonicrampage (Feb 12, 2022)

Good morning! After six (!) years I'm reactivating my Eurotrash mix series with this selection of fantastic old skool European acid and techno bangers, mostly from the 90's with a few bit from the early 2000's (plus my own recent track Pendulum, because hey why not?). Starts off deep and wibbly and then winds its way to full-scale face-melting, which ... is fun! Enjoy  



Mixed in Berlin, February 2022
100% Vinyl
(101:48, 233 MB, 320 kbps mp3)

Tracklisting:

01. Acrid Abeyance - 303 in Love [Important]
02. Microwave Prince - Golden Times [Le Petit Prince]
03. Origin - Acid! [Important]
04. DJ Misjah & Groovehead - Psycho City [X-Trax]
05. S.D.L. - Jumping Java [Labworks]
06. Emmanuel Top - Lobotomie [NovaMute]
07. The Micronauts - Get Funky Get Down (Daft Punk Remix) [Phono]
08. Shawnee - Sioux War Dance [Drizzly Limited]
09. Junk Project - Exceed [Universal Prime Breaks]
10. Megamind - Taub [Nukleuz]
11. Men of Noise - The Yeti [Definition]
12. Gravital Force - File003.tmp [Nitric]
13. Gabry Fasano - Jaiss Bangin' (Bang Mix) [BXR]
14. Acid Warrior - The Subject Is Me [Junkfood]
15. Tesox - Wings [Plastic City America]
16. Healium - Acid Horizon [Djax-Up-Beats]
17. Intoxication - Walking [Poison]
18. DJ Misjah - Ultimate High [X-Trax]
19. Sudden Death - Semtex [Thai]
20. DJ Toxic - Dropzone (Chris Liberator Remix) [Geometry]
21. Pearsall - Pendulum [Sonicrampage]
22. Human Resource - Beyond the Edge (Speedy J Remix) [XSV]
23. DJ Misjah & DJ Tim - Access [X-Trax]
24. DJ Push to Flush - Then You'll Be It [Pro-File]
25. Club Quake - Resurgence [Jerk]
26. CJ Bolland - Counterpoint [Internal]
27. DJ Bountyhunter - Recharged [Bonzai]
28. Defcon 1 - Substrate [Nitric]
29. Trax-X - Inter-X [Re-Load]
30. The Montini Experience - Mind Expander One [Nitric]


----------



## nogojones (Feb 12, 2022)

Sweet bumpy garage mix from Sammy Virji


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 5, 2022)

Anyone fancy some euphoric breakbeat from Fabio at The Orbit in 1992? I bet you do. I dare you not to enjoy it!








						Fabio - The Orbit - 31st October 1992
					

Tracklist  Unknown DJ  Grinjo - Burst [Not On Label - STOW 1] Jaco - Show Some Love (Original Dub Remix) [Warp] Dave Angel - Down Deep [Outrages]  Fabio  Citizen Caned - Set Me Free (Dub Mix) [O2] Kev




					soundcloud.app.goo.gl
				




Unknown DJ

Grinjo - Burst [Not On Label - STOW 1]
Jaco - Show Some Love (Original Dub Remix) [Warp]
Dave Angel - Down Deep [Outrages]

Fabio

Citizen Caned - Set Me Free (Dub Mix) [O2]
Kev Bird & The Wax Doctor - Dark Matter [Basement]
Rush Till Dawn - Parameters [Basement]
Tronik House - Up Tempo [KMS]
Psychotropic - Hypnosis (SL2 remix) [O2]
Neuromancer - Pennywise [Symphony Sound]
Tango - Project 1 [F Project]
Wax Doctor - A New Direction [Basement]
Space Cube - Life Is Pick Nick [Force Inc. Music Works]
LTJ Bukem - Demon's Theme [Good Looking]
Is-This - Back To Mars [Reflective]
SL2 - Way In My Brain (remix) [XL]
DJ Edge - Compnded [Edge]
DJ Trace & LTJ Bukem - Teach Me To Fly [Out Of Orbit]
Top Buzz - Livin' In Darkness [Basement]
Orca - Splash [Lucky Spin]
The Criminal Minds - Headhunter 1 (Mind Dub) [White House]
The Saucer Crew - Venus Rises [Holy Ghost Inc]
Metalheads - Kemistry [Synthetic]


----------



## Mattym (Mar 5, 2022)

Orang Utan said:


> Anyone fancy some euphoric breakbeat from Fabio at The Orbit in 1992? I bet you do. I dare you not to enjoy it!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


& fully downloadable.


----------



## braindancer (Mar 10, 2022)

This isn't a mix - but wasn't sure where else to put it.

Dark Science Electro is a great podcast on Soundcloud - but and the geezer who does it has just uploaded 18 hours of full tracks that he's featured in the show in recent years.

I've obviously not listened to the lot as yet - but so far, and looking at the tracklist - it looks to be an absolute goldmine....


----------



## plurker (Mar 18, 2022)

Very much enjoying this late 80s into early90s house mix today, so sharing - weird it's on YT and not Mixcloud



4th Measure Men "4 you" 
A Guy Called Gerald "Voodoo ray" 
MK "burning"
Urban soul "Alright" (Zanzibar mix
Andronicus "Make you whole" 
Eddy Flashin Fowlkes "Warwick" (Remy & Sven mix) 
Fierce ruling diva "Amsterdam slide"
Blunted dummies "House for all" 
Reese project "Colour of love" (MK remix) 
Todd Terry "Jazz anthem" 
Inner city "Pennies from Heaven" (Reese dream-a-lot mix) 
Fingers Inc "My house acapella" (Overlap of Pennies from Heaven)
CLS "Can you feel it"
Sultans of Swing "Dance together" (Energizer bunny mix) 
Liquid "Time to get up" 
Ricky rouge "Strange love" 
Napoleon "Fortuna" 
Shi-take "(In the age of) Perfect virtue" 
Rene Et Gaston "Vallee de larmes" 
Dajae "You got me up" (Underground goodie mix) 
Exposure "party claps"  
Bassbumpers "The music's got me" 
Sil "Windows" 
Cece Peniston "Finally" (acapella) (Overlap of Windows)
Trixxnixx "I'm hot for you"  
Solitaire gee "Slumberland"   
 Nux Nemo "I feel it"
 Penetration "Flash" 
Stereogen "Hi-Q"
Latour "Blue" 
Rhythm Invention "Chronoclasm" 
 Halogen "Bliss" (Sky mix)


----------



## ska invita (Mar 18, 2022)

plurker said:


> Very much enjoying this late 80s into early90s house mix today, so sharing - weird it's on YT and not Mixcloud
> 
> 
> 
> ...



if you get lucky you can get tens of thousands of plays on youtube, though the copyright blocker is a mare!
ive got a lee perry mix on youtube thats over 100k and a 90s reggae one over 40k....always worth an upload on there IMO


----------



## nogojones (Mar 21, 2022)

Sometimes I download stuff to listen to later than forget about it until it pops up on shuffle. From three years back. Starts nice, but really picks up halfway through.


----------



## danski (Mar 22, 2022)

Spymania.
Fantastic glut of mixes of all types; hip hop,  techno, funk, psyche, blah. The list goes on. When I last checked, the Chicago tribute mixes right down the bottom were some of only about half a dozen in total there. Man’s been busy. (Chicago mixes were very good (as were the others I checked too))





__





						music takes u away
					





					www.spymania.com


----------



## Mattym (Mar 24, 2022)

danski said:


> Spymania.
> Fantastic glut of mixes of all types; hip hop,  techno, funk, psyche, blah. The list goes on. When I last checked, the Chicago tribute mixes right down the bottom were some of only about half a dozen in total there. Man’s been busy. (Chicago mixes were very good (as were the others I checked too))
> 
> 
> ...


I remember a Chicago mix by Hardy about 8 years ago & it was incredible. Think they were all unknown gems in there.


----------



## nogojones (Apr 5, 2022)




----------



## pbsmooth (Apr 11, 2022)

Kerri Chandler reel 2 reel mix. so... the tunes are actually on tape?! I almost don't understand what's happening but sounds nice.


----------



## nogojones (Apr 13, 2022)

A bit mellower that my normal stuff on this thread, but this is a nice lush mix of broken beat, dub and jazz



but also some pitched up 4x4


----------



## braindancer (Apr 25, 2022)

The Ben Sims Essential Mix is a belter - BBC Radio 1 - Radio 1's Essential Mix, Ben Sims

Techno at it' finest


----------



## nogojones (May 10, 2022)

Nice mix of Garage, house and a bit of jungle and breaks from Grażyna Biedroń



Sammy Virji feat. Ragga Twins - No Other [Self Release]
DJ Crisps - Bounce [Shall Not Fade]
Soul Clap x Life On Planets - Gardening (Bruv Remix) [Fool's Gold]
Arfa - Real Badman [Shall Not Fade]
Tower Block Dreams - If You Want The Reload [Shall Not Fade]
Soul Mass Transit System - more edit [Self Relase]
Groovy D feat. Trim - BadderDanDem [Time Is Now]
Floating Points - Grammar [Ninja Tune]
Diplo feat. Busta Rhymes, Mele - Right 2 Left [Mad Decent]
DJ Plead - RB C [Nervous Horizon]
AceMo x Lord RAJA - XTC [Self Release]
Koala - Infratom [Ruffhouse Munich]
Farsight - Victor's Vector [Unreleased]
Nikki Nair - 1overf [n goes to infinity]
Jeshi - 3210 (Ross From Friends Remix) [Self Release]
Neana - Burning Effigies [Infinite Quest Records]
Wayward - Say1thing [Femme Culture]
DRUMMy - Double Stop [Kindergarten Records]
ThugWidow - That's Correct [Sydonia Recordings]
Samurai Breaks - Runnin Dis [All Colours]
Overmono - Cash Romantic [XL Recordings]
Origin8a & Propa x Nicky Blackmarket - Turbo Jungle Tekno [Hardcore Energy]
​


----------



## nogojones (May 14, 2022)

Bit of UK funky


----------



## nogojones (May 30, 2022)

Loves Dorpy's 4X4 mixes. Here's her latest..


----------



## moody (Jun 1, 2022)

an excellent sleazy, rock n roll, acid, electronic mix up from the genre leaders


----------



## Fez909 (Jun 21, 2022)

This is lovely



01. Vakula - Bug Powder [Leleka]
02. Vakula - I Wanna Dance With You All My Life [Leleka]
03. Moodymann - When She Follows (Vakula Remix) [Unreleased]
04. Vakula - Lo** Interpretation [Firecracker]
05. Vakula - ? [Unreleased]
06. Vakula - Dub As Always [Shevchenko]
07. Vakula - Loop [Unreleased]
08. Frunk29 - Slowdilla (Vakula Remix) [Deka]
09. Barnt - Hark (Vakula Remix) [Mule Musiq]
10. Vakula - Lo** Interpretation 2 [Mule Musiq]
11. Vakula - In A Nutshell [Unreleased]
12. Kuniyuki & Vakula - Session North #1 (Vakula Version) [Soundofspeed]


----------



## Mattym (Jun 22, 2022)

Fez909 said:


> This is lovely
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sounds nice & quite old. I remember buying a Vakula track at probably the same time. Must dig it out.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 25, 2022)

Do you like house?
I like all of the houses.
So does DJ Nobu


----------



## nogojones (Jul 1, 2022)




----------



## Anju (Jul 2, 2022)

killer b said:


> I shazamed a tune someone was playing on the beach last summer cause it was so great - really deep and spaced out house music - and it was by these guys, Major League DJz, a south african DJ duo who are apparently massive enough to be playing the Brixton Academy in May.
> 
> anyway, their sets are great. druggy, sparse & spaced stuff




Thanks for posting that. Loved it. Found a mix by them on Mixcloud and just had the most enjoyable visit to Tesco's.


----------



## ska invita (Jul 3, 2022)

I think this style of afrohouse they play is called





						Amapiano - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org


----------



## sleaterkinney (Jul 5, 2022)

No jazz after the first 20 mins so so.


----------



## nogojones (Jul 19, 2022)




----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 31, 2022)

One of the last sets in room 3 of Freerotation this year - such an amazing atmosphere in there - this captures a smidgin of it:


----------



## danski (Jul 31, 2022)

Orang Utan said:


> One of the last sets in room 3 of Freerotation this year - such an amazing atmosphere in there - this captures a smidgin of it:



Just had a quick flick. Gonna be wicked at work tomorrow. Cheers


----------



## braindancer (Aug 2, 2022)

Monster techno set - love it 💣💣💣


----------



## danski (Aug 2, 2022)

A nice livener for me this afternoon.

 on #SoundCloud

Jeroen does the artwork for Martyn’s 3024 label. All of his mixes are worth checking if you like this stuff.


----------



## Fez909 (Aug 3, 2022)

Ben Sims doing boogie is worth a listen 



BEN MIX
Omar S feat Supercoolwicked – What’s Good For The Goose
Omar S feat Supercoolwicked – What’s Good For The Goose (Dub Out Mix)
Mandel Turner - Only You
Tashan - This Could Be
Lamar Thomas – Chained (To Your Love)
Yvette Michelle - I'm Not Feeling You.
Brief Encounter - Human
Gene Chandler - I'll Make The Living If You Make The Loving Worthwhile
Benjamin - Those Memories (Sneak Up On Me).
The S.O.S. Band - Just Get Ready (Ben Liebrand Classic Groove)
Leisure Dub feat Armanious - Weekend Waiting (Jeep Beat Remix)
King Most – Wind Parade
Jim Sharp - Feelin' Good (Jim Sharp & Goce Edit)
Smoove - Boogie Island
Krystol - After The Night Is Through
The Emotions - You're The Best
Barbara Fowler - Come And Get My Lovin'
Deodata - Keep On Movin' (7" Edit).
Ashford & Simpson - Stay Free (Dimitri From Paris - The Missing Remix)
Cheryl Lynn - I Just Wanna Be Your Fantasy.
Karen Diggs - You Take My Love For Granted.

TONY ANDERSON PMFM JAZZ MIX
Tom Scott - Sneakin in the Back
Charlie Mingus - Dizzy Profile
Jorge López Ruiz - A Marieta
Jack Wilkins - Red Clay
Herbie Hancock - Fat Albert Rotunda
Joki Freund Sextet - Caravan
John Coltrane - Blue train
Magician - House of the Purple Mist


----------



## danski (Aug 14, 2022)

Air essential mix.
So good. Not heard in close to twenty years!
AIR - Essential Mix - 1998.03.15 by betteroffwell3 on #SoundCloud AIR - Essential Mix - 1998.03.15


----------



## nagapie (Aug 14, 2022)

Orang Utan said:


> One of the last sets in room 3 of Freerotation this year - such an amazing atmosphere in there - this captures a smidgin of it:



Really enjoying this. Glad I bought a ticket to go hear Move D, reminding me I need to hear some good house music.


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 14, 2022)

nagapie said:


> Really enjoying this. Glad I bought a ticket to go hear Move D, reminding me I need to hear some good house music.


He also played but it was more horizontal ambient fare in the yurt:








						Live at Freerotation Ambient Yurt 2022
					

Listen to Live at Freerotation Ambient Yurt 2022 by U-I #np on #SoundCloud




					on.soundcloud.com


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 14, 2022)

On a completely different tip, Sherelle’s set at Dekmantel last week was brutal and angry as fuck - it’s glorious:








						SHERELLE at Dekmantel Festival 2022
					

Recording of SHERELLE's set at Dekmantel Festical 2022.




					on.soundcloud.com


----------



## nagapie (Aug 14, 2022)

Orang Utan said:


> He also played but it was more horizontal ambient fare in the yurt:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Would have liked to hear a more clubby set like he'll be playing but I'm sure it will be good. Haven't seen him since Berlin over a decade ago.


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 14, 2022)

Orang Utan said:


> On a completely different tip, Sherelle’s set at Dekmantel last week was brutal and angry as fuck - it’s glorious:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


nogojones Numbers ska invita braindancer danski ddraig Mattym Fez909 get on it now!


----------



## Mattym (Aug 15, 2022)

Orang Utan said:


> nogojones Numbers ska invita braindancer danski ddraig Mattym Fez909 get on it now!


I copped a listen of that last week.
Have you heard this one from a while back?


----------



## Numbers (Aug 15, 2022)

Orang Utan said:


> nogojones Numbers ska invita braindancer danski ddraig Mattym Fez909 get on it now!


Is there any way to download it to my phone rather than stream?


----------



## Mattym (Aug 15, 2022)

Numbers said:


> Is there any way to download it to my phone rather than stream?


You can download it on a Mac- Is there a 'more/...' button/option on a phone?


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 15, 2022)

Numbers said:


> Is there any way to download it to my phone rather than stream?


I can send you a link to my Google Drive file if you send me a pm with your address


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 15, 2022)

Mattym said:


> I copped a listen of that last week.
> Have you heard this one from a while back?



Aye! Great mix!


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 15, 2022)

Sherelle also played this Boiler Room set at Dekmantel - it's badass!


----------



## Mattym (Aug 16, 2022)

Can't remember if I got it off here, but her Essential Mix is also pretty special.


----------



## nogojones (Sep 3, 2022)

Couple of ones I've liked recently. There seems to be a bit of a revival of that dark garage/breaks sound..


A.Fruit still winning at her own blend of footwork



Finally real hardcore from another Outside Agency front


----------



## Mattym (Sep 19, 2022)

Sully & Coco Bryce at Dekmantel


----------



## Fez909 (Oct 19, 2022)

Low Tape - Lost Heaven (Analog Concept)
Marc Mac - The First Movement (Omniverse)
Mano De Fuego - Sol (Underground Resistance)
Ladymonix - Bop (Frizner Electric)
Malik Alston - Badeya (Pirahnahead Remix) (Truth Manifest)
ReeKee - Next To Me (Ten Lovers Music)
NAD - Assemblages (Rush Hour)
Specter - Integrated Circuit (Angis Music)
Malik Alston - What God Has For Me (Just One Stomp Remix) (Truth Manifest)
Ladymonix - High Notes (Frizner Electric)
Omar S & Troi Alexis - Can’t Explain (R&B Remix) (FXHE)
Ghetto Superstar - 8 Mile Boogie (Detroit Techno)
Mark E - Tracer (Visions Inc)
Life Recorder - Sliding Away (Life Notes)
DJ Dex - Replicante (Yaxteq)
Andy Toth - Lost In Translation (Interdimensional Transmissions)
Mark Grusane - Dance Intensity (Rush Hour)
Steve Summers - Who Knows (LIES)
Cypherphunk - Voltage (Dance Trax)
Cypherphunk - Intarder (Dance Trax)
Daniel Monaco - Acid Maria (Bordello A Parigi)
Rat Heart - War (Vip) (Shotta Tapes)
Sohan Wilson - i Don’t Know And I Don’t Care (Zoeplar Remix) (Visions Inc)
Malik Alston - Tie It Up (Latin Sunrise Remix) (Truth Manifest)


----------



## nogojones (Oct 19, 2022)

One of the nice things about Urban is that degree of anonymity. Which is why I can be utterly shameless and post this here.


----------



## nogojones (Nov 5, 2022)

Nice UKG from Riz La Teef


----------



## Fez909 (Nov 7, 2022)

holy shit. I'm only 30 minutes into this and it's not doing my hangover much good at all. Absolute filthly carnage. I reckon you'd like this nogojones 





> Strap yourselves in for a blistering two-hour masterclass in US rave-minded techno done the true-skool way, beaming from Denver via distant nebulae and straight into your cerebellum courtesy of recent Tresor signing Brunson.


----------



## nogojones (Nov 7, 2022)

Fez909 said:


> holy shit. I'm only 30 minutes into this and it's not doing my hangover much good at all. Absolute filthly carnage. I reckon you'd like this nogojones



A quick skim through and it does sound fun and a bit different. Downloaded it for later.

I've not been listening to much techno, but I've really been enjoying this. Fairly hard and loads of Indian samples and songs from Daytimers Sita Shah


----------



## danski (Nov 26, 2022)

Feels very Detroity to me. I could be totally wrong but that’s what it feels like. 
It’s fucking great, regardless.


----------



## sonicrampage (Dec 1, 2022)

I've done a mix of some of my favorite tunes from London-born, Berlin-based producer Luca Lozano. Very big fan of his old skool-flavored mashup of Chicago house, Detroit techno, bleep, breaks, electro, and jungle



Tracklisting:

01. Luca Lozano & Mr. Ho - Kush Groove [Klasse Wrecks]
02. Luca Lozano - No Team in Lozano [Super Rhythm Trax]
03. Luca Lozano & DJ Fett Burger - Telegronn [Klasse Wrecks]
04. Luca Lozano & DJ Fett Burger - Totally Tangerine [Sex Tags UFO]
05. Luca Lozano - Breakbleep [Super Rhythm Trax]
06. Luca Lozano - Outer Space [Super Rhythm Trax]
07. Luca Lozano - Gun Fingers [Hypercolour]
08. Luca Lozano - Come With Me [Unknown to the Unknown]
09. Luca Lozano - Essential Elements [Running Back]
10. Luca Lozano - Blabba [Klasse Wrecks]
11. ADSR - Haunted (Luca Lozano 3rd Summer Of Love Remix) [Elegal]
12. Hans Berg - A Floor Of Stars (Luca Lozano What's Behind A Black Hole Remix) [Klasse Wrecks]


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 1, 2022)

sonicrampage said:


> I've done a mix of some of my favorite tunes from London-born, Berlin-based producer Luca Lozano. Very big fan of his old skool-flavored mashup of Chicago house, Detroit techno, bleep, breaks, electro, and jungle
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Grabbed that already, cheers! Been caning your mixes enough for them to be granted their own folder!


----------



## nogojones (Dec 2, 2022)

Insane mix of everyting 160 from Remark and DJ Rashad right through to donk bangers



Remarc - Sound Murderer (Loafin' In Brockley Mix)
PanicMan – Ilsan

CHAPTER 2: JUKE [See Page 00:04:30]
DJ Rashad - Freakin Me on the Flo
Coon Daddy - Holdin' The Wall
DJ Slugo – Cheers
RP Boo - 02-52-03
Cocky Balboa - Music Sounds Better (Juke Mix)
DJ Assault - I Say Uuuah

CHAPTER 3: FOOTWORK [See Page 00:12:12]
Jonny Megabyte – Hold Ya Peace
??? – Onomatopia (Finessa Williams Edit)
Sinistarr - Shake feat Detroit's filthiest aka DJ Nasty
Machinedrum – All I really want
DJ Spinn & DJ Rashad – Dubby ft. Danny Brown
Crookers x Slick Shoota - Bust Em Up (Billund The Kid's ADHD Edit)
Alix Perez & DJ Rashad – Make it Worth
Loefah – Disco Rekah (Jonney Bootleg)
ReDraft, BPN Posse – Who the best

CHAPTER 4: DIRTY BREAKS [See Page 00:27:30]
Smokey Bubblin’ B – Elysium
Reek0 – Know Me Already (Phulla Remix)
Supa Ape – Mind Control
P-Rallel & Samwise – Charmer
Skream - Under The City Lights ft. Sam Frank (DJ PAYPAL Remix)

CHAPTER 5: HYPERPOP [See Page 00:33:40]
Ezekiel - help_urself (breakcore)
Madge – Ethanol
Kreayshawn - Bone Zone (RNR Demon Remix)
Lil Mariko & Full Tac – Boring (Finessa Williams NxC Edit)
Laura Les – Haunted (DJ Animebby edit)
Zheani – Skin Walker
Linkin Park – One Step Closer (100 Gecs Reanimation)

CHAPTER 6: NxC & HARDCORE [See Page 00:42:30]
DJ Animebby – KI55 M3
Evil Grimace – 3 Litres (Finessa Williams NxC edit)
Danny Stranger – Fashion Soup
Krest – Jonathan Cum

CHAPTER 7: BOUNCE [See Page 00:48:48]
Kid Cudi Vs Crookers - Day N Nite (Sound Selektaz Bounce Mix)
SrpskiBass – Donk Attack
Set u free (Bounce Assassins remix)

CHAPTER 8: HARDBASS [See Page 00:52:40]
SprskiBass - Vodka Party (Dedicated to Dimitri The Gopnik King)
Russian Village Boys – Molotov
LIL BLYAT – BRATWURST
DJ Blyatman – Autobus (feat. Nick Sax & Lolli)

CHAPTER 9: DONK [See Page 00:57:53]
Vengaboys - We Like To Party (DJ Eugene McCauley Donk Flip)
DJ Pewpewpew – Met Her At The Donk Parade
Peggy Viennetta – Every Freakin’ Donk
Hannah Taylor & Mikey C - 212 (Orignial Mix)
DJ Southern Rail – On this ting
Lil Yachty – Poland (Donnay Soldier Deep Donk Phonk Edit)
Overmono - So U Kno (Jeez Louise Bootleg)
Gash & DJ Can't Say No - MOOO!
Ducky - Work (kittynxc remix)
AronChupa & Little Sis Nora – The Woodchuck Song (Finessa Williams NxC Edit)
EVE - LET ME BLOW YA MIND [SPICE RANGER'S 160-180 BPM BUFFET BOOTLEG]
AMINÉ – CHARMANDER BREAKS (FINESSA WILLIAMS DONK BOOTLEG OF A BOOTLEG)
Slipknot – Duality (DJ Stolen Velour’s Donk Mix)
Count Donkula - Core Ya Donk
ZERO - LOOK AT ME NOW (NEDERKANT'S DONKTEK BREAKLEG)
Drumcorps - Down


----------



## sonicrampage (Dec 2, 2022)

Orang Utan said:


> Grabbed that already, cheers! Been caning your mixes enough for them to be granted their own folder!



thanks man, glad you're enjoying the mixes! 🙏


----------



## sonicrampage (Dec 22, 2022)

One last one from myself for the year; this is a dubstep mix I recorded last month to listen to when traveling from Berlin to Vienna (hence the title); it's a selection of some recent(ish) dubstep tunes that I like. No real theme - I just hit record and improvised! Lots of great tunes on here; the perfect soundtrack to a long journey.



Tracklisting:

01. Boofy - Herbie [Tectonic]
02. Kromestar - Eye2Eye [Nebula]
03. TMSV - No Sleep [Innamind]
04. Ourman - Rub A Thug [White Peach]
05. Ago - Blur [Innamind]
06. Kromestar & N-Type - Bad Trip [Wheel & Deal]
07. J:Kenzo - Shark Eye [Artikal]
08. Frenchless - Grunks [Infernal Sounds]
09. Crowley & Schim92 - Wervel [Basskruit]
10. Von D - Les 12 Colonnes [Amar]
11. Causa - Medication VIP [Artikal]
12. Kruxx - 5th Street (Matty G Remix) [Freshmore]
13. Oxossi - Sosa [Deep Dark & Dangerous]
14. Drone - Disturbed [1985 Music]
15. Rygby - Ukksbrijj (Toerag) [White Peach]
16. Kaiju - Envy ft Jack Gates [Deep Medi Musik]
17. Saule - Trouble Pending [Hotplates]
18. Matty G - Jam Like A Tek [Dub Police]
19. Youngsta & Markee Ledge - Industrial [Sentry]
20. Headland - The Judge [Innamind]


----------



## Fez909 (Dec 29, 2022)




----------



## Indeliblelink (Jan 1, 2023)

New 5hr Autechre mix to celebrate Warp's re-release of the first Artificial Intelligence comp in 1992.








						Artificial Intelligence - 1992 Contextual Mix
					

In celebration of Warp's re-release of Artificial Intelligence - a mix of some of the stuff that was floating around us at the time.




					autechre.mixlr.com
				




tracklist


----------



## nogojones (Monday at 11:19 AM)

All the greatest Britney remixes in one place from DJ Can't Say No & Daisycakes


----------



## sonicrampage (9 minutes ago)

Hey! I'm super excited to kick off 2023 with a very special mix project: a two-part, 50-track mix set dedicated to reimagining nights at two of London's most influential drum n' bass nights ever: Speed and Metalheadz! One mix is focused on the light side, the other on the dark, but taken together they provide a really good overview of just how creatively amazing that period was. Enjoy!

*I never went to Speed ...

*

01. DJ Pulse - New York [Creative Wax]
02. Wax Doctor - Kid Caprice [Metalheadz]
03. Axis - Dusted [Good Looking]
04. Intense - Streams of Thought [Creative Source]
05. Eddie - Intelligent Drummer (Steve Gurley Remix) [One Touch]
06. Sounds of Life - A Spice Of Jazz [Certificate 18]
07. Hidden Agenda - The Wedge [Metalheadz]
08. DJ Krush - Yeah (Alex Reece Remix) [Mo'Wax]
09. DJ Krust - Jazz Note II [V Recordings]
10. Nookie - The Blues [Reinforced]
11. Intense - The Sax Lick [Way Out]
12. PFM - Danny's Song [Good Looking]
13. Shogun - Together [Renegade]
14. Mouly & Lucida - The Abyss [Timeless]
15. LTJ Bukem - Music (Peshay Remix) [Nexus]
16. DJ Trace - By Any Means Necessary (Promised Land VIP Mix) [Higher Limits]
17. Ken Ishii - Stretch (Shogun Remix) [R&S]
18. Grace - If I Could Fly (LTJ Bukem Remix) [Perfecto]
19. Forme - New Element [OKBRON]
20. PFM - For All Of Us [Good Looking]
21. Essence of Aura - So This is Love ('96 Remix) [Moving Shadow]
22. PFM & Tayla - Submarine Tune [OKBRON]
23. The Invisible Man - Spiritual Awareness [Looking Good]
24. Jonny L - Tychonic Cycle [XL Recordings]
25. DJ Crystl - Mind Games [Earth]

*... I did go to Metalheadz*



01. Pressure Drop - Got to be for Real (Grooverider Vocal Remix) [Hard Hands]
02. DJ Krust - Tribute [Talkin' Loud]
03. Ed Rush & Optical - Wormhole [Virus]
04. Outfit - Serum [Metro]
05. Decoder - Circuit Breaker [Tech Itch]
06. Shimon & Andy C - Genetix [Ram]
07. Ed Rush & Optical - Shrinkwrap [V Recordings]
08. Bad Company - Colonies [Bad Company Recordings]
09. DJ Zinc - Stretched [True Playaz]
10. Regulate - Juniper [Hard Leaders]
11. Ed Rush - Killamanjaro [Prototype]
12. Nasty Habits - Shadowboxing [31 Recordings]
13. Dom & Roland - Chained on Two Sides [Moving Shadow]
14. Adam F - Metropolis [Metalheadz]
15. Goldie - Kemistry (Grooverider VIP Mix) [Razor's Edge]
16. Future Forces Inc - Point of Origin [Renegade Hardware]
17. Doc Scott - Swarm [Metalheadz]
18. Dillinja - Acid Roller [Dubs from the Dungeon]
19. Terminal Outkasts - Militant Moods [Frontline]
20. Desired State - Mind Games [Ram]
21. B.L.I.M. - Jeamland 96 (DJ Trace Remix) [Emotif]
22. Capone - Voice [Hard Leaders]
23. Ed Rush - The Raven [Metalheadz]
24. Future Forces Inc - Cold Fusion [Renegade Hardware]
25. Goldie - Angel (Peshay Remx) [ffRR]


----------

